# What Does YOUR DCL magnetic door sign look like? With other great tips for your sign



## taeja71

My original post- *If you've made a DCL magnetic door sign, post a pic of it here.*  I need to get my creative thoughts flowing (for our own sign) as our family will be cruising in 2006!  

6/24/05-   I can't believe how this thread has taken off! Even I can't keep up with it! All the signs and ideas... just every thing is sooooo awesome! Thanks all for posting your ideas, what you've done, and sharing what you are planning to do. 

*---->  8/7/06 URGENT INFORMATION: The following has been shared by a very reputable DISer. 
* Originally Posted by Verandah Man:
_I received the attached PM from a fellow DIS'er overnight. I think it might be time I start looking for a new supplier to get my magnetic sheets from, please take caution. 

I have just had something horrible happen to me and I know you need to know about it. I did in fact use the company Decal Paper.com to order my magnetic paper. My credit card was charged and my order was to be delivered Aug 2. For some unknown reason UPS sent me a notice that my delivery had been voided. I contacted Decal Paper 3 times to try and get it straightened out. Supposedly, this past Friday they sent it out. Now, I got a frightening email from a lady telling me that she had ordered some things and included in HER order was my mastercard number and other things about me. She said that she wasn't going to use the info but thought I needed to know. She was afraid that maybe her info was sent to someone else, too. I know that you have used them several times but you might want to reconsider using them again. I have contacted my bank and cancelled my card.

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news!!

My last order from this same company was a little messed up, they had sent me the wrong material, after one e-mail and one phone call, the order was finally corrected. I didn't want to cause a panic, but I just thought I'd share this news with everyone._

*For those who are new to this thread, it would be great if we could avoid repititon of information or questions.* If you can figure out the blue dog search engine-fantastic! ETA 2/07: I am also posting the most common answers to questions posted on the thread since its creation. This first post is full of links as well so, please look here too. I've only gone through 25 pages and have many many more pages to go, please be patient. 

It is well worth combing through all these pages on this thread to find websites, where to get magnetic paper from, how to find banner paper, fonts, clip arts etc. So, get a big cup of coffee or some caffinated drink and enjoy reading every one's great contributions to this thread.   

DISers ask, *why do a door sign?  * click here to read why.

*2006 UPDATE :*
Belated thank you to Ray Sharpton who made a "list of posts with newbie information and links by post number so that you can find them on the wonderful original thread, and quote them here." Here's a link to his thread. http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=925792. What he did was no small task. Thanks to you all who have added your suggestions for making, creating, and displaying your creations. 

IF YOU HAVE RECENTLY CRUISED AND MADE SIGNS FEEL FREE TO POST PICS OF YOUR DOOR SIGNS (ON OR OFF YOUR STATEROOM DOOR). We all would love to see them. *Post them proudly DISers! 

If you are thinking of making a Magnetic Door sign please consider the followinglease give credit or reference the DISer whose sign you modified, copied, or got inspiration from for from for your door sign.

Better yet, please PM the creator and ask permission to use all or part of THEIR design or ideas. Please be curtious to your fellow DISers.

If you dredge through this thread, DISers have REMOVED pictures of their door signs for this very problem-not giving credit or not asking to use all/parts of their signs. 

If you do not want your door sign copied, do like Ebay sellers do and write your DIS user name across it, or taken, or even sample in big letters. It could help minimize the copying, but it won't stop it. 

Let's do our part and keep this thread going.* 

*How do I post my pictures of my door signs or other images?* Below are instructions I've distributed.

Posting: First find a photo hosting site. I like free so mine is photobucket.com. You can use Yahoo and even the DIS. From photobucket you have to register. Then, when you are ready to upload picture(s) click the browse button. It will pull up your computer directory. find the photo you want to upload and press the "submit" button. Your picture should appear on the bottom of the screen. What you'll want to do next is highlight the  http:nsfndn.fldkfj[img] and copy that line. The  n, go back to your post your working on and paste. You should only see the [img]asfd[img]. Once you submit your post, the picture should be visable.

[U]Resizing your picture:[/U] If the image is TOO big, go back into your photohosting site and look for edit. If you edit in Photobucket, it will modify the picture size in your hard drive as well. So, if you don't want the original picture shrunk consider creating a duplicate pic in your hard drive and name it some thing different for your photohosting site. Give the DIS and your photohosting servers time to modifiy your images. If you modify too much you may end up with a speck of a dot for a photo. Trust me, I've done this too many times to myself. Be patient.

:tink: :goofy: :stitch: :mickeyjum :donald: :ccat: :tigger: [COLOR=Darkorchid]If you are looking for Disney clip arts, Disney fonts, etc., for your door sign(s) go to the Creative DISigns forum[URL=http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=105]Creative DISigns forum [/URL]. [B]Also[/B], here's a link to their Design tips thread. Here you will find software tips, clip art links, font links, and more. Here's the link to that. [URL=http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=892906]Creative DISigns Design Tips[/URL] [/COLOR]

 :sad2:[B]7/10/06: Sadly, Magnetic door signs and other door decorations have been disappearing from stateroom doors.[/B] I've asked My3princes to design anti theft door signs. [URL=http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=12976011&postcount=145]DISney Patrol signs created by My3princes for all to use[/URL]  If you choose to print any of them  and put it on your stateroom door, let us know if these signs helped keep your door signs in tact.  Here's some other good tips. Personalize all parts of your door signs including your mickey paint chips. You don't have to put your name, but your cabin number could help. Also, remove your door signs when decide to call it a night. This deters the late night pranksters. As Scratch42 put it, [I]"It's unfortunate, just because it's Disney doesn't mean there are certain types that will not do unscrupulous deeds!". [/I] Its a sad, but true statement.

 [CENTER]:rainbow:[SIZE=3][B][COLOR=DarkOrange]H[/COLOR] [COLOR=Cyan]A[/COLOR] [COLOR=Green]V [/COLOR] [COLOR=MediumTurquoise]E[/COLOR] - [COLOR=darkgreen] F[/COLOR] [COLOR=DarkOrchid]U[/COLOR] [COLOR=Blue]N[/COLOR] [COLOR=Red]! [/COLOR] [/B] [/SIZE]  :rainbow: [/CENTER]

[B]2/07[/B] [B][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]--->Here are some helpful posts:[/COLOR] [/B] [SIZE="1"]*note to self- stopped on page 25*[/SIZE]
[B][U]
Some locations where you can find magnetic paper:[/U][/B]
[quote="alanapapa, post: 8910375"]I found some magnetic paper at WalMart, in the office supplies area. There is also a website (I will have to find it and post later) where you can mail-order some. I have some of each. The paper fromn the website is 4 or 5 mil compared to the 2 mil from WalMart. I like them both but they can be pricey.[/QUOTE]

[quote="krdisneybound, post: 8910451"]Wal-Mart; Office Depot;
You can also go to Amazon.com and search for magnet sheets or magnet strips. The magnet sheets go through ink jet printers very good.   Should have no problem at all.[/QUOTE] 

[quote="Zandy595, post: 8982554"]The magnetic sheets are regular paper size - 8 1/2 x 11.[/QUOTE]

[B][U]Magnetic paper vs. the velocity of a moving vehicle:[/U][/B]
[quote="Momeska, post: 8980708"]I had a similar experience with the magnetic paper on the car. I made a two page banner for DS's high school graduation. I put the two pieces flush up against each other on the side of the car. When we got to school, only one sign was left saying, "CONGRA, BEC, Class o".  :blush: Don't use it on your cars! 

Hammermill makes clear window decal paper that will go through an inkjet printer. I found it on clearance at Walmart. Try Staples or Office Depot if your Walmart doesn't carry it.[/QUOTE]


[B][U]Picture of the first DCL banner:[/U][/B]
[quote="Verandah Man, post: 8971971"]Here is a photo of the banner as promised. The banner measures 8.5" high by 66" long. It covers the length of our living room sofa, LOL!!!  :rotfl2: 

[img]http://www.verandahman.com/Cruisin'%20Castaways%20August%202006%20Banner.JPG[/QUOTE]


*Disney images or fonts. What program do I/should I use to make my signs?*



Momeska said:


> I totally agree with Zandy595. I made all of my signs using PrintShop6 and "borrowing" from a variety of websites. Besides the clipart sites, you can save pretty much any image from any website and use it, as long as it isn't "blocked". The skull I used on my pirate sign was from a website selling posters. I just saved the image, cropped off what I didn't want and built up the sign around that image. PrintShop is a very easy program. I taught myself how to use it years ago when I was totally computer illiterate. You just play around with the images until you have them the way you want them, add type, borders, etc. and wa-la!
> Linda





Verandah Man said:


> I used my Print Shop Deluxe version 10 program. I use this program for nearly all my signs, t-shirts, greeting cards and for just about everything else I can come up with.





TiggerKing said:


> I am using Microsoft publisher to do my signs.  I may play around with it some more, but I did see some of the pirate night signs on here had a great font, and I didn't know if it was a download, or something already in the program.



*Lime Green Mickey Head templete provided by VM:*


Verandah Man said:


> If you right click over the green Mickey head, you should be able to save it on your computer, then you can use it however you like.


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

taeja71 said:
			
		

> If you've made a DCL magnetic door sign, post a pic of it here. I need to get my creative thoughts flowing (for our own sign) as our family will be cruising in 2006!


 

www.hannomax.com  is a website where i made 10+ door signs on our last cruise. i hope it gives you great ideas


----------



## DisneyDmbNut

I am cruising on Oct 29th...How do you make a magnetic sign?? A template would be great!


----------



## taeja71

There's not really a door sign template per sae. You have to be a little creative or borrow some one else's creativity to create your own door sign. Last year, I used stick people and put little mickey ear hats above my people w/ our names below. I still have to post our door sign so you can see what I'm posting about. DisneyDmbNut, SEARCH the DISboard for Disney fonts and clip arts. Once you get your sign made, be sure to post it here so we can see what you did!


----------



## DisneyDmbNut

I always wondered where people got the Disney font...If I could get that, I guess I would be able to make my own! Thanks!


----------



## CruisingCA2005

Here's a link to a doorsign that I made....

Door sign


----------



## buginarug

My family made one for our cruise last July.








hopefully that should work...i dont know how else to display them with out a link


----------



## MousseauMob

DisneyDmbNut said:
			
		

> I always wondered where people got the Disney font...If I could get that, I guess I would be able to make my own! Thanks!



You can get fonts here! http://www.disneyexperience.com/fonts.htm


----------



## CoastalCA

Raeann-Great sign!!


----------



## Momeska

removed


----------



## Momeska

removed


----------



## Laurajean1014

On the cruises we were on, most did not have any decorations, a few did but it was not noticable.


----------



## 3mickeys&me

I went to home depot and got some of the mickeyhead paint chips.  Took them home and enlarged them BIG TIME and then cut them out. Bought some magnetic paper and put the enlarged mickeyhead cut out on it.  Cut off the excess and it looked awesome.  took a marker and wrote 3mickeys&me on it.

I made some for other family members who were traveling with us. They loved them.


----------



## Aisling

Wow, your door signs are so vibrant and creative!  Mine looks dull compared to all of yours.

Back to Print Artist.  Making these signs is fun, fun, fun!


----------



## Verandah Man

Below are the magnetic door signs I made for our August 2003 cruise.


----------



## A Litle Pixie Dust

Those are great. 

 For our upcoming cruise, I did not make a "sign" but simply cut out Mickey shapes out of magnetic material and then printed on cardstock (to place on each one) our name and our favorite Disney Character. Since I have not learned how to post a picture to a post (and I have tried!) - I can't show them but they came out cute. I have 6 "mickey heads" - once with each of our names and character and the others with the name of the cruse and "DISBoards" member.


----------



## krdisneybound

Some super nice magnets out there. 

Good job to everyone.


----------



## SCDizneyDawn

Is there a thread on how to begin this process?  I am not very creative, but traveling with a group in October, would love to surprise everyone with this!

Thanks!


----------



## yogibigdog

I just did this simple door (sorry it is a little blurry)





Used the paint ship from Home Depot put magnets on the back.  Wrote each persons name on the Mickey paint chip.  Made it very easy to find our cabin.


----------



## StuartMI




----------



## challada

First tip on door signs:  don't bother w/that special magnetic paper, go to Walmart and get a roll of self-stick magnetic tape for about $1 and it will do all your door signs and pics for much less than the special paper.

Second tip:  get the program "Magic Artist" and it will allow you to make just about any Disney scene picture you can think of.

Third tip: use the Home Depot paint chips...they are great!

Here should be a pic of the outside of our door...we made multiple doorsigns plus used the paint chip mickeys to spell out our last name (added cheap curly ribbon to bottom of each one)...also had a white board (got lots of notes from others on it!) and large green mickey head is just a placemat cut out (used plate and cups for shape) and it worked as an erasable board too:


----------



## taeja71

My kids had a blast decorating the laminated mats w/ the foam stickers.  One suggestion I have is, if you have young kids, make a sign w/ their individual names on it. My DD did not want to give her sign to Grandma as it had DD's name on it too.


----------



## jfis1020

Momeska said:
			
		

> Holy smokes...it kind of worked except I blew it on that first one, obviously. Let's try it again...




I absolutely love your sign!!  How did you do that??????


----------



## lillygator

Everyone's looks great! I can't wait to do ours!!


----------



## Momeska

Hi Jenny,
   Thanks!!! I found a photo of the Magic and saved it, then did all the rest in Print Shop. I'm not the best on the computer but I taught myself Print Shop years ago and am pretty good with it. The worst part was trying to figure out how to get it on here!  
   Thanks for your compliment.
 Linda


----------



## Memaw2Wm

Here's mine ... I CASEd the idea from Verandah Man:


----------



## tchoney

Below are the door signs that we used for our May 28th cruise...


----------



## taeja71

All the signs are Supercalifragilisticexpealidocious! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## cristit14

Here is our sign from last summer.  I used Magic Artist Studio, then printed it on card stock and used magnetic tape on the back.  I plan on doing the same thing for our next cruise, but probably more than one sign and get the kids involved with the decorating more.






Hopefully, this worked.  I seem to have problems posting pictures.


----------



## tinkerbellmagic

This is one of our signs. It is a 8 x 11 magnetic sheet. I found the cake image on the net.  The cake originally had 7 candles.  Since it was DGS's 6th birthday, I "erased" one of the candles using Adobe... haha! 






Tink


----------



## wdwstar

Let me say first, all of your signs are great.    I just got done telling  DD that we need to pick up a message  wipe clean board, now when i tell her we have to make a magnetic signs, she's going to flip. Thank you for the tips, i cant wait to start.


----------



## NowaSki

Not as spectacular as some of the other signs, but here is ours:


----------



## UGAFan0829

challada said:
			
		

> First tip on door signs:  don't bother w/that special magnetic paper, go to Walmart and get a roll of self-stick magnetic tape for about $1 and it will do all your door signs and pics for much less than the special paper.
> 
> Second tip:  get the program "Magic Artist" and it will allow you to make just about any Disney scene picture you can think of.
> 
> Third tip: use the Home Depot paint chips...they are great!
> 
> Here should be a pic of the outside of our door...we made multiple doorsigns plus used the paint chip mickeys to spell out our last name (added cheap curly ribbon to bottom of each one)...also had a white board (got lots of notes from others on it!) and large green mickey head is just a placemat cut out (used plate and cups for shape) and it worked as an erasable board too:




I love your door...that is too cute with all the different colored Mickey heads.  Thanks for the tip about "Magic Artist".  I'm going to try and look for that.  I've always wondered where some folks get those great Disney pics.  Do you know where I might be able to find that at?


----------



## DisneyDmbNut

I just got Magic Artist on Amazon..they had some on Ebay, but I prefer to buy software from a "real" dealer. Too many bootlegs on ebay.


----------



## ImMarcik

All the signs look great. I can't wait to work on mine. We are going on our cruise for our 7 year anniversary and over Thanksgiving. So, I plan on doing a sign for each. I really want the anniversary sign to be a surprise, but we shall see if I can keep it from DH hehe.


----------



## StuartMI

ImMarcik said:
			
		

> All the signs look great. I can't wait to work on mine. We are going on our cruise for our 7 year anniversary and over Thanksgiving. So, I plan on doing a sign for each. I really want the anniversary sign to be a surprise, but we shall see if I can keep it from DH hehe.


Good luck in keeping your secret!  I know it will be tough.      It certainly looks like you have more than enough info to fill up a door totally.  Have fun and take pics!


----------



## challada

THANKS SO MUCH UGAFAN!   What is scary is that we had two rooms so both our doors looked this crazy!  Was very easy to find our doors, though!

Magic Artist is what made my lower sign (w/the pirate mickey)...I used the online program at disneyland.com to do our family photos w/the DL border (it's on the righthand margin when you go to the DL page...says something about making invites to the 50th using your own photos, but also has just a choice to overlay stickers and borders on your pics).

The pics of the boat (and we also had a large doorsign w/all the characters on it that we had to do on the INSIDE of our door as it didn't fit the outside) came from a website w/lots of disney clipart...but I can't seem to find it now...you can do a google search to find several sites like laughingplace and allears that will have some art and links.

ENJOY!


----------



## Tay N Evie's Mom

It looks like some of your signs are larger than a standard piece of paper.  How did you print something like that out on your printer?


----------



## challada

Only thing of mine larger than a standard paper is the large green DIS mickey head...and that was made from a green placemat (was 10 cents on clearance) cut out from an outline of a plate a two cups.

My other tip I forgot...I laminated most of my signs and this really helped keep them flat.  If you can't do that (I work in a school so have laminators handy), I would suggest picture paper since it's heavier and won't curl up.


----------



## jpmom

We are cruising for the first time in November.

This is the first I've ever heard of the door sign thing.

What exactly is it for?  Just for fun???

Do most folks have them???

Thanks!


----------



## ImMarcik

StuartMI said:
			
		

> Good luck in keeping your secret!  I know it will be tough.      It certainly looks like you have more than enough info to fill up a door totally.  Have fun and take pics!



Thank you. We sure will have a lot to be thankful for on our "wonder"ful vacation this year.


----------



## kkana

Hmmmmmmmmm need to consider this idea -


----------



## Memaw2Wm

jpmom said:
			
		

> We are cruising for the first time in November.
> 
> This is the first I've ever heard of the door sign thing.
> 
> What exactly is it for?  Just for fun???
> 
> Do most folks have them???
> 
> Thanks!



For fun ... to identify fellow DISers.

On my cruise last September I didn't see any signs except for the ones I made for my door and my son's door ... but I didn't check all the stateroom doors.


----------



## taeja71

jpmom said:
			
		

> We are cruising for the first time in November.
> 
> This is the first I've ever heard of the door sign thing.
> 
> What exactly is it for?  Just for fun???
> 
> Do most folks have them???
> 
> Thanks!


Having the sign helps you to find your stateroom better as all the doors look alike. It also lets other DISers know where and who you are as well. If you decide to make a sign, be sure to post it on this thread! We'd love to see it. 

*BTW, are there any more signs needed to be posted on this thread out there? Of course there are! Let's see what you've got!*


----------



## ljql_5969

Thanks for the ideas and the info.  I wish I knew how to post my Word documents so I could show what I have created so far!


----------



## tchoney

ImMarcik said:
			
		

> All the signs look great. I can't wait to work on mine. We are going on our cruise for our 7 year anniversary and over Thanksgiving. So, I plan on doing a sign for each. I really want the anniversary sign to be a surprise, but we shall see if I can keep it from DH hehe.



My door signs were a surprise!  I carried them in a folder in a "carry-on" bag.  Once on ship, we went straight to lunch.  While my family was in the buffet line, I excused myself to the restroom and took the bag with me.  I ran as fast as I could to find our room and placed them on the door.  

After everyone finished lunch, we all walked as a family to our room.  It was great to see everyones surprised faces.


----------



## ImMarcik

tchoney said:
			
		

> My door signs were a surprise!  I carried them in a folder in a "carry-on" bag.  Once on ship, we went straight to lunch.  While my family was in the buffet line, I excused myself to the restroom and took the bag with me.  I ran as fast as I could to find our room and placed them on the door.
> 
> After everyone finished lunch, we all walked as a family to our room.  It was great to see everyones surprised faces.




Thank you for the reply. I just had this picture of me running with these signs. I've never been on the ship before so I have no idea if I would even know where I am going. Maybe I could pull this off.


----------



## taeja71

tchoney said:
			
		

> My door signs were a surprise!  I carried them in a folder in a "carry-on" bag.  Once on ship, we went straight to lunch.  While my family was in the buffet line, I excused myself to the restroom and took the bag with me.  I ran as fast as I could to find our room and placed them on the door.
> 
> After everyone finished lunch, we all walked as a family to our room.  It was great to see everyones surprised faces.



Do you have a picture of them to post?


----------



## Mmketeer

Okay,

             I have to admit I haven't sailed on DCL in awhile, so this is the first I have heard of the door magnets....but, I love the idea! I'll be sailing the Wonder in Feb. and I would like to make one too! I have a Disney printshop type program in my computer, so images and fonts aren't a problem. But, how does one turn that stuff into a actual magnet? I saw someone post something about magnetic paper? Where do you get that and how does that stuff work? 
I guess I need to know what are the steps to making these things as I have plenty of time to do it in.
By the way, ya'lls pictures of yours look great!

                   Thanks,
                                Mmketeer


----------



## alanapapa

Mmketeer said:
			
		

> Okay,
> 
> I have to admit I haven't sailed on DCL in awhile, so this is the first I have heard of the door magnets....but, I love the idea! I'll be sailing the Wonder in Feb. and I would like to make one too! I have a Disney printshop type program in my computer, so images and fonts aren't a problem. But, how does one turn that stuff into a actual magnet? I saw someone post something about magnetic paper? Where do you get that and how does that stuff work?
> I guess I need to know what are the steps to making these things as I have plenty of time to do it in.
> By the way, ya'lls pictures of yours look great!
> 
> Thanks,
> Mmketeer


I found some magnetic paper at WalMart, in the office supplies area. There is also a website (I will have to find it and post later) where you can mail-order some. I have some of each. The paper fromn the website is 4 or 5 mil compared to the 2 mil from WalMart. I like them both but they can be pricey.


----------



## krdisneybound

Wal-Mart price is approximately $7.50 for 5 sheets. (matted)

Office Depot price is approximately $15.50 for 5 sheets (glossy)

You can also go to Amazon.com and search for magnet sheets or magnet strips.

I also make shirts to go with the door magnets.   You can get the transfer sheets at the same stores for approximately the same price, but there are 15 transfer sheets in each package.

The magnet sheets go through ink jet printers very good.   Should have no problem at all.


----------



## mm lover in Ia

Mmketeer- When in Feb are you going?


----------



## Verandah Man

This is where I get my magnetic paper, but I usually buy 25 or 50 sheets at a time.
*http://www.decalpaper.com/magnetic-decalpaper.html*


----------



## krdisneybound

Verandah Man said:
			
		

> This is where I get my magnetic paper, but I usually buy 25 or 50 sheets at a time.
> *http://www.decalpaper.com/magnetic-decalpaper.html*



Thanks for the site.    I ordered some sheets for future use.  Better than running to Wal-Mart or Office Depot every couple of weeks.


----------



## txaggie94gigem

I made really cute magnets for our door and i accidently left them in our car!!!!  

i used the program that came free with magnetic paper from a discount store but the problem i had was the magnetic paper catching in my laser printing so it would be crooked or cut off an end...i ruined half my paper that way...i think i will copy it out on reg paper this year and have it laminated then add magnetic tape!!!!

Great idea for running off during lunch...i think i will do that and surprise my family this year...if i don't forget them in the cae again!!


----------



## DaisyMay

I am so excited about this cruise,all I do is daydream about it! Your door signs are GREAT!    Thanks for all the ideals and web sites.  
This is a "girls only trip", no kids or husbands!  So I going to do a door sign with only girl characters.  Can't wait to get started got lots of time.
Our cruise is in December 2005.


----------



## Verandah Man

DaisyMay said:
			
		

> I am so excited about this cruise,all I do is daydream about it! Your door signs are GREAT!    Thanks for all the ideals and web sites.
> This is a "girls only trip", no kids or husbands!  So I going to do a door sign with only girl characters.  Can't wait to get started got lots of time.
> Our cruise is in December 2005.




Welcome Aboard the DIS DaisyMay and have great fun making your sign(s)!!!!!


----------



## tchoney

taeja71 said:
			
		

> Do you have a picture of them to post?




Yes, Below are my signs.  I chose a character to fit each persons personality, hobby or interest and put their name beside......  I printed them on Photo Paper because it is a stronger paper.  Carried them in a Folder in my "carry-on" bag.  I purchased a roll of magnetic tape with adhesive from Wal-Mart, in the craft department for $.96.  I cut 4 strips of the magnet and placed one on the top and bottom of each sign.  They stuck to our doors beautifully!











Have Fun!!


----------



## taeja71

DaisyMay said:
			
		

> I am so excited about this cruise,all I do is daydream about it! Your door signs are GREAT!    Thanks for all the ideals and web sites.
> This is a "girls only trip", no kids or husbands!  So I going to do a door sign with only girl characters.  Can't wait to get started got lots of time.
> Our cruise is in December 2005.




Have a great time creating your door sign DaisyMay. Keep in mind that *Alien lime green * from Home Depot is the official DISboard color. Happy future posting to you as well!


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

http://www.hannomax.com/hannomax/DoorSign/Picture6.html     here is a link for some of the door signs i made last year. i have more to make this year. i just love making these signs.


----------



## LADYnTRAMP

Way to go with your first post! Have you got started on our door signs yet?!?  Yes, I'm the lucky other girl going on the cruise with DaisyMay....we'll be the 2 mom's (Without our kids!) running around acting and smiling like a 5 year old! We can't wait!!!


----------



## krdisneybound

LADYnTRAMP said:
			
		

> Way to go with your first post! Have you got started on our door signs yet?!?  Yes, I'm the lucky other girl going on the cruise with DaisyMay....we'll be the 2 mom's (Without our kids!) running around acting and smiling like a 5 year old! We can't wait!!!


Way to go, Susan, and DaisyMay.   You'll have a wonderful time.   Enjoy.


----------



## krdisneybound

KYCruiseCrazy said:
			
		

> http://www.hannomax.com/hannomax/DoorSign/Picture6.html     here is a link for some of the door signs i made last year. i have more to make this year. i just love making these signs.



John:    What program do you use for making your signs??

Thanks


----------



## diznylnd

These are from our 1st cruise on 9/12/04.


----------



## ljql_5969

removed


----------



## ImMarcik

ljql_5969 said:
			
		

> Okay, let's try this.  Let me know if you can view this or not.
> 
> http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b155/ljql_5969/scan.jpg
> 
> And remember this is my first door sign so it may not be as good as some others!



I think it looks great!


----------



## Mmketeer

Hi all,

            Wow, I hav lots of great folks to thank for their reply!
AlamaPapa , KRDISNEYBOUND and VerandahMan, thanks for the tip on where to get the magnetic paper and the cost.

TXaggie- thanks for sharing your experience, my printer more than likely would have the same problem. So, if I go the magenetic paper route I will be sure to use the cheapest one I can to test it out. Though thanks to you and
TCHONEY, I think I am actually just gonna do the magnetic tape instead. I have a laminating machine that I can use and I think that would be the easiest way to do it. 

MMloverinIN- I am sailing Feb 2nd,2006  

Thanks again...this board is fabulous!   Mmketer


----------



## krdisneybound

We can see your door magnet.   GOOD JOB.   

The more you work with it, the more you will learn and pick up ideas


----------



## wdwstar

I just picked up a pack of magnetic paper at office max, 5 sheets $11.99.


----------



## taeja71

ljql_5969 said:
			
		

> Okay, let's try this.  Let me know if you can view this or not.
> 
> http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b155/ljql_5969/scan.jpg
> 
> And remember this is my first door sign so it may not be as good as some others!



Wow! Great job fellow HOOSIER!


----------



## MandyMommytoReaghan

All of your pictures of your signs were absolutely beautiful! I am very excited about making a door sign for our upcoming August cruise but really don't know where to start, but now my creative juices are flowing  Thanks for everyones tips and inout on the door signs


----------



## akasleepingbeauty

diznylnd - do you mind telling me where you found the mickey snorkeling picture? I love that one and have not been able to find it. If you have it or remember where you found it, I would love to know!!

ljql_5969 - I would love to have the Little Mermaid picture you have as well. I have the postcard of it on my refrigerator but it is the holographic kind so it doesn't scan well. If you know where you found it, could you please let me know?

Good job to everyone - I have been inspired to start working on ideas for our door decorations and our cruise is still MANY months away!


----------



## ljql_5969

akasleepingbeauty said:
			
		

> ljql_5969 - I would love to have the Little Mermaid picture you have as well. I have the postcard of it on my refrigerator but it is the holographic kind so it doesn't scan well. If you know where you found it, could you please let me know?



I don't remember where I got it but if you PM me your email address, I can email it to you.


----------



## ljql_5969

removed


----------



## ljql_5969

Hey taeja71!  Thanks for the tip about photobucket!


----------



## taeja71

ljql_5969 said:
			
		

> Hey taeja71!  Thanks for the tip about photobucket!



no problemo!

Great signs all- thanks for sharing! You all are great!


----------



## taeja71

ljql_5969 said:
			
		

> I have a niece and nephew celebrating birthdays also.  I have made some for them but I won't bore you!  Thanks for letting me show these to someone.  It is hard to keep them a surprise!!!



Welll jql_5969, if the trip isn't too far away, post their signs when you come home. Better yet, PM me and I'd love to see your niece and nephew's signs before they do.


----------



## krdisneybound

Some very nice signs keep popping up.    Way to go.

I love looking at them.


----------



## DaisyMay

Krdisneybound,
May I ask where did you find Mickey with his snorkle gear that is on your door signs?


----------



## krdisneybound

DaisyMay said:
			
		

> Krdisneybound,
> May I ask where did you find Mickey with his snorkle gear that is on your door signs?



You sure can.    Not sure which Mickey snorkle gear you mean.   But I just came off the Magic and I bought several postcards and it might be one that I scanned or took with my camera on Castaway Cay.

I am always looking for good pictures to put on magnets and/or pictures.

Which post did I put that in???    Sorry, I forget.


----------



## krdisneybound

I have to call it a night.   Been making magnets for about 3 hours now.   I hate to think what I will be doing when I get my order in from the company that I ordered 100 magnet sheets from this week.   Give me strength to not use all of them right away .  

Gonna have to book several staterooms to use them all.   I'm sure I'll be sharing them with other passengers.


----------



## DaisyMay

krdisneybound said:
			
		

> You sure can.    Not sure which Mickey snorkle gear you mean.   But I just came off the Magic and I bought several postcards and it might be one that I scanned or took with my camera on Castaway Cay.
> 
> I am always looking for good pictures to put on magnets and/or pictures.
> 
> Which post did I put that in???    Sorry, I forget.




I'm sorry I looked at the wrong username. It's getting late and I need to call it a night too!


----------



## Verandah Man

Below is a copy of the door sign I made for our August 2006 cruise. It's one of the double dip cruises to Castaway Cay in 2006.


----------



## taeja71

O.k., for those who made door signs that are larger than 8 1/2" x 11" or even 8 1/2" X 14"...how did you do it? Did you print out your text and then layout the pictures and other goodies on your larger sheet of paper? Or did you go to a print shop like Kinkos and have them print out your larger sign there?


----------



## krdisneybound

Sorry, I haven't made any signs larger than 8-1/2 x 11.  But there is banner paper out there, for sure.  You're getting big time now, girlie.      

But I would say Kinko's or Office Depot would be the place to go for them to print it without breaks in the paper

If you do make a banner, please let us see it


----------



## taeja71

krdisneybound said:
			
		

> Sorry, I haven't made any signs larger than 8-1/2 x 11.  But there is banner paper out there, for sure.  You're getting big time now, girlie.
> 
> But I would say Kinko's or Office Depot would be the place to go for them to print it without breaks in the paper
> 
> If you do make a banner, please let us see it



I just have to laugh!       
A banner sounds tempting. Insert evil laugh here!


----------



## krdisneybound

taeja71 said:
			
		

> I just have to laugh!
> A banner sounds tempting. Insert evil laugh here!



You can string the banner in your room from wall to wall.

I like that idea.


----------



## diznylnd

akasleepingbeauty said:
			
		

> diznylnd - do you mind telling me where you found the mickey snorkeling picture? I love that one and have not been able to find it. If you have it or remember where you found it, I would love to know!!
> 
> I got my backgrounds from disneys desktop stop, I just saved the wallpaper's I liked to my computer and added lettering. Here is the link:
> 
> http://disney.go.com/desktopstop/characters/classic/index.html
> 
> Hope this helps you. The minnie swimming is in Mickey and friends Wallpaper tab.
> 
> TTFN


----------



## Verandah Man

Banners, man I never thought about making banners, LOL!!!


----------



## Verandah Man

I almost forgot about this, here is a copy of the door sign I made for our August 2004 cruise.


----------



## taeja71

krdisneybound said:
			
		

> Sorry, I haven't made any signs larger than 8-1/2 x 11.  But there is banner paper out there, for sure.  You're getting big time now, girlie.
> 
> But I would say Kinko's or Office Depot would be the place to go for them to print it without breaks in the paper
> 
> If you do make a banner, please let us see it



    *krdisneybound*, look what you started- way to go!  A whole can of worms have been opened! I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE FIRST *STATEROOM BANNER*- hint! hint!     :thewave:


----------



## akasleepingbeauty

dznyland - thank you so much for the site. I guess I should have started at the official Disney site, huh? Sometimes the obvious is so easy to miss!

I have now used up several hours of time searching for appropriate Disney clipart for our door decorations and t-shirts. There is a lot out there but it is hard to find ones that are the right "theme" and are large enough/detailed enough to use. Hopefully it will be worth it in the long run though!


----------



## krdisneybound

Verandah Man said:
			
		

> Banners, man I never thought about making banners, LOL!!!



OK - give us a good one.   

Can't wait to see it


----------



## Verandah Man

krdisneybound said:
			
		

> OK - give us a good one.
> 
> Can't wait to see it




I've got to get me some banner paper first, LOL!!!   Shucks, lunchtime is over, I've got to get back to work.


----------



## donaldsgal

I found some adhesive magnet sheets at JoAnn fabric. I bought a 5" x 7" sheet for 1.99, and they also had a sheet that was 2.99 for a 9" x 12" sheet. That would seem to solve the problem of making a sign bigger than 8 1/2" x 11". You could print out your pics on normal printer paper (or thicker paper if you wanted), and then stick it to the magnet. TIP: Do this slowly to avoid the sign being crooked or having bubbles or lines in it. You could also put shapes on it and cut around it. I've not made a sign yet, but I plan to for our cruise this Sept. and really like seeing everyone's designs.


----------



## krdisneybound

donaldsgal said:
			
		

> I found some adhesive magnet sheets at JoAnn fabric. I bought a 5" x 7" sheet for 1.99, and they also had a sheet that was 2.99 for a 9" x 12" sheet. That would seem to solve the problem of making a sign bigger than 8 1/2" x 11". You could print out your pics on normal printer paper (or thicker paper if you wanted), and then stick it to the magnet. TIP: Do this slowly to avoid the sign being crooked or having bubbles or lines in it. You could also put shapes on it and cut around it. I've not made a sign yet, but I plan to for our cruise this Sept. and really like seeing everyone's designs.



Cool.   We have a JoAnn Fabrics here in Ft. Lauderdale.   Maybe I take a little trip when our rain lets up within the next day or so.

Am going to WDW on Wednesday, so if I don't get there by tomorrow evening, I'll go when I get back.

Thanks for the info

VERANDAH MAN:   Let us know where you get the banner paper.   It's gonna look good on your verandah(s).  

 Glad I mentioned the banners.


----------



## Zandy595

Here are some door signs I've made.

http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid117/p954465fea021c66b68524da7d5dbcee7/f896ccc7.jpg 
http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid134/pbbedbc83868de0e00610c4e955e50330/f76ec84b.jpg 
http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid134/pa0189470721ee25160a6a2cd5bcd55ef/f76ec66a.jpg 
http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid136/p407d84871bac2607649b20c1e527ceba/f7580110.jpg 
http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid136/pf8f2c902db0ff877ea6246b95c042c1c/f74b7d68.jpg 
http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid137/p4a1752a4ff3761a44195bf0a7b369d2e/f73df4f2.jpg


----------



## donaldsgal

Zandy595 said:
			
		

> Here are some door signs I've made.



I REALLY liked your signs!


----------



## diznylnd

Here is the specific pic you want. Just right click on it and save it to your computer. I hope this helps you.


----------



## krdisneybound

Thanks for Mickey Snorkeling.   I saved that one also.     He's cute.

Thanks a heap


----------



## Verandah Man

krdisneybound said:
			
		

> Thanks for Mickey Snorkeling.   I saved that one also.     He's cute.
> 
> Thanks a heap




If you look close, you will see that is Minnie not Mickey in the photo, also, I found a site that has banner paper, it's cheaper than I found at Staples, even with the shipping charges. Here is the link if you would like to check it out: *http://edushop.edu4kids.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=1271*


----------



## taeja71

Verandah Man said:
			
		

> I found a site that has banner paper, it's cheaper than I found at Staples, even with the shipping charges. Here is the link if you would like to check it out: *http://edushop.edu4kids.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=1271*



_"Smooth surface for printing brilliant color. Contains enough to make 20 banners 55 inches long. 100 total 8 1/2" x 11" sheets, 1 fan-folded continuous sheet stack 1100 inches long. White $13.61."_  *Wow!* A whole 55" of creativity waiting for us all! I can't wait!


----------



## wdwstar

ok, i have my magnetic sheets and i have a few pics that im going to take into walgreens  sale 2 8x10s for $5. i am going to have them printed up add a few other small pics & sayings and laminate the whole thing.  i didnt want to take the chance of wasting the printer ink & magnetci paper to get it all right, plus spend money on the software to print out pics. this way i collage it all together one time and im done.


----------



## krdisneybound

Verandah Man said:
			
		

> If you look close, you will see that is Minnie not Mickey in the photo[/b]



OH MAN, YES IT IS MINNIE.   Good eye there, Verandah Man

Can't wait to see the Banner

Isn't this fun.   I am enjoying this very much  - it calls for dancing bananas


----------



## hawaii5o

Don't know if this worked or not.... First time posting a pic on the boards... 
Not sure if I will be using this sign, it is my first one that I have ever done... Boy alot of firsts today!!!!


----------



## krdisneybound

hawaii5o said:
			
		

> Don't know if this worked or not.... First time posting a pic on the boards...
> Not sure if I will be using this sign, it is my first one that I have ever done... Boy alot of firsts today!!!!




BOY, super nice pic you made.    Isn't this fun doing all this??


----------



## Verandah Man

hawaii5o said:
			
		

> Don't know if this worked or not.... First time posting a pic on the boards...
> Not sure if I will be using this sign, it is my first one that I have ever done... Boy alot of firsts today!!!!




Very Nice hawaii5o!!!

I just finished making my "first" test banner. I haven't printed it out yet because I haven't any banner paper, LOL!!! I had to reduce the size of the banner "quite" a bit to show it on here. The original size is 6280 X 767, the reduced size is 500 X 61. Anyhow, here is my "first" attempt at making a banner for our stateroom.


----------



## taeja71

*Way to go Hawaii5o! * That is an awesome FIRST sign you made!

*VM-* Cool banner! Let us know how it prints out. Do you have it taking the whole 55"? You probably do.   

How tall is the DCL stateroom door? Over 55" I'm sure? Hmmm...an interesting idea for outside the room. I wonder how much it would cost to laminate some thing like that? If I ever find out, I'll let you all know. 

   This thread has turned out to be really exciting!


----------



## Laurajean1014

DCL on the Travel Channel Right NOW>


----------



## krdisneybound

Verandah Man said:
			
		

> Very Nice hawaii5o!!!
> 
> I just finished making my "first" test banner. I haven't printed it out yet because I haven't any banner paper, LOL!!! I had to reduce the size of the banner "quite" a bit to show it on here. The original size is 6280 X 767, the reduced size is 500 X 61. Anyhow, here is my "first" attempt at making a banner for our stateroom.




WE HAVE A TOTAL "MONSTER" HERE.       

I love it


----------



## krdisneybound

Laurajean1014 said:
			
		

> DCL on the Travel Channel Right NOW>



I'm watching it.


----------



## MousseauMob

krdisneybound said:
			
		

> I'm watching it.



Ditto! A little post-cruise fix!


----------



## PizzieDuster

MousseauMob said:
			
		

> Ditto! A little post-cruise fix!




My DD5 and I are watching it too, while I'm packing underwear and socks and a lil ironing....  we leave Saturday!


----------



## Verandah Man

This banner will be hung inside our stateroom, somewhere. LOL!!!

No Travel Channel, but luckily, someone did tape the DCL show for me two years ago. I just watched it again last week.


----------



## taeja71

Laurajean1014 said:
			
		

> DCL on the Travel Channel Right NOW>



*Augh! It's "Travel Spies"! So, real quick what am I missing?????*


----------



## taeja71

PizzieDuster said:
			
		

> My DD5 and I are watching it too, while I'm packing underwear and socks and a lil ironing....  we leave Saturday!



Do you have a door sign you can share with the group? Pleeeeeeaase!?


----------



## taeja71

Verandah Man said:
			
		

> This banner will be hung inside our stateroom, somewhere. LOL!!!



*VM,* If you would be so kind, let us know how the banner looked in your room. I'm sure your stateroom attendants will be SHOCKED to say the least.    Banners popping up every where! 

This is such a great thread. Sorry for posting so much, but I like to keep the topics seperate. Besides, it bumps up my post count 

*8:08pm,* just thought of some thing. Which wall would have the most blank space? Maybe the banner would have to be suspended by the ceiling? Any thoughts on that????


----------



## Verandah Man

taeja71 said:
			
		

> *VM,* If you would be so kind, let us know how the banner looked in your room. I'm sure your stateroom attendants will be SHOCKED to say the least.    Banners popping up every where!
> 
> This is such a great thread. Sorry for posting so much, but I like to keep the topics seperate. Besides, it bumps up my post count
> 
> *8:08pm,* just thought of some thing. Which wall would have the most blank space? Maybe the banner would have to be suspended by the ceiling? Any thoughts on that????




I was thinking of hanging it where the curtain divides the room, or maybe taping it above our bed.  

I guess I won't really know until I get back on the ship in August 2006.


----------



## PizzieDuster

Darn that excitment!    Thanks Laurajean....getting me all in trouble       I swear, I didn't mean to get off topic, I just responded, because I happened to be on line and watching the program, and all excited, but I was HERE for the right reason.... door signs. 



			
				taeja71 said:
			
		

> Do you have a door sign you can share with the group? Pleeeeeeaase!?




Relax.       I do have one, I swear!  But a year ago, it was hideous.  Too embarrassing!    

Before ye make me walk the plank captain   , I will take all the ideas I read above and be sure to post my door sign A.S.A.P. for ye sail date Saturday.    

My DH just told me I better have a GOOD door sign now!    

I've got some awesome ideas!  Thanks everyone!     You are all so talented!


----------



## 2timecruiser

hawaii5o:  Just curious, are you related to any Gallagher's in Virginia?  I am just wondering, we are from VA & we are Gallagher's.


----------



## hawaii5o

Thanks everyone for all your comments about my sign... I guess I will use it!!! I printed it on photo paper and was wondering if you all laminate them? I do have the magnetic tape that I was going to use. Great banner VM, I didnt know how to shrink mine to fit on the boards. It looks so BIG on here... It is only 8 1/2 x 11. 

 Hi 2timecruiser!!! I am in Delaware.... The Gallaghers are everywhere!!! My husband is one of 13 and his mom and dad come from bigger than that... I know alot are in Pa, NJ and I know there are some in Md. Could be in Va too. I will have to ask. Wouldnt that be funny if we were related!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## krdisneybound

Veranda Man:

Sent you a PM


----------



## Verandah Man

krdisneybound said:
			
		

> Veranda Man:
> 
> Sent you a PM




Got it!!! I hope the sites were helpful!!!


----------



## krdisneybound

Verandah Man said:
			
		

> Got it!!! I hope the sites were helpful!!!



thanks so much, Andy


----------



## akasleepingbeauty

dznylnd - thank you again for your help. I just love that picture! I didn't see that it was Minnie until you said Minnie in your post and then of course I saw that cute bow when I went to the Disney site - sorry if asking for Mickey was in any way confusing! I will definitely be using that picture on my door - dd just started learning to snorkel this last weekend and it will be a perfect "mascot" picture for her on the cruise. Thank you again for helping me out!


----------



## taeja71

PizzieDuster said:
			
		

> ...I didn't mean to get off topic, I just responded, because I happened to be on line and watching the program, and all excited, but I was HERE for the right reason.... door signs. Relax.       I do have one, I swear!  But a year ago, it was hideous.  Too embarrassing!



I should rephrase my question. Did you make a door sign for your cruise and if so could you share it with the group before you leave on Saturday? I'm having a,_'do you want to get away', _ commerical moment right now.   I sent you a PM as well begging for your forgiveness.


----------



## Memaw2Wm

hawaii5o said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone for all your comments about my sign... I guess I will use it!!! I printed it on photo paper and was wondering if you all laminate them? I do have the magnetic tape that I was going to use. Great banner VM, I didnt know how to shrink mine to fit on the boards. It looks so BIG on here... It is only 8 1/2 x 11.



I print mine on magnetic paper, but you could slide it into a page protector and apply the magnetic tape on the back of the page protector ... thenyou could reuse the page protector in the future ... or just laminate your sign.


----------



## Billinaz

Here is a photo of the door from our last cruise:


----------



## Verandah Man

Billinaz said:
			
		

> Here is a photo of the door from our last cruise:
> 
> img/http://members.cox.net/billinaz/Picture_23.jpg/img




You need to put your img and /img in the brackets [ ].


----------



## Billinaz

Thats what I get for typing in a hurry, I saw that and was in the process of fixing it when you beat me to it with your post!


----------



## Verandah Man

Billinaz said:
			
		

> Thats what I get for typing in a hurry, I saw that and was in the process of fixing it when you beat me to it with your post!





LOL!!!

Very nice door sign!!!


----------



## ljql_5969

These are too cute.  I need to go work on mine some more.  I don't think they measure up to everyone else's!


----------



## Tricialiv

These are all great!  I have been collecting things for my sign.  But I am a computer novice and haven't created anything yet.  I need to get practicing for our Dec land/sea trip.  Thanks for sharing everyone.


----------



## krdisneybound

ljql_5969 said:
			
		

> These are too cute.  I need to go work on mine some more.  I don't think they measure up to everyone else's!



Do not put yourself down.   Your sign will be just as good as anyone's else.   Everyone's is different.   Would be boring if they were all alike.

Go for it girl


----------



## Verandah Man

The banner paper I ordered yesterday was shipped today, looks like I'll be "trying" to print off my "first" banner in a few days, this should be fun!!!  

I agree, everyone's signs (and or) banners are individual works of art!!!


----------



## DisneyDmbNut

where did you get the dcl watermark?


----------



## Billinaz

It was an ability of the printer I used, it used a single graphic and created a watermark....


----------



## DisneyDmbNut

ok...new question ( you all are so smart!) where do you get the DCL logo's


----------



## ljql_5969

I just went on Yahoo and entered a search for Disney clipart and found my way to a link that had DCL clipart.


----------



## Zandy595

DisneyDmbNut said:
			
		

> ok...new question ( you all are so smart!) where do you get the DCL logo's



Try this http://clipart.disneysites.com/display.php?catID=170


----------



## Jsme

Can someone PM me and let me know how in the world to do this?  
Where do you buy the magnetic paper?  Fonts?  Help.....


----------



## Peg911

OK this is my first post on the DIS boards (I promise to work on a signature soon!)--- I've been lurking around now for a bit--- but this thread on the 
magnetic signs has me captivated!!!!

My sweet wonderful fiance and I will be Honeymooning on the 4 Day Cruise in Spring of '07.   This should give me plenty of tiem to come up with some good signage, right... But hey, I'm willing to take any suggestions too.


BTW- everyone's signs are fantabulous!

Peg


----------



## Billinaz

You can get the magnetic paper at officemax,staples, etc....

If you search the boards you will find plenty of links for DCL clipart and the Disney font.....


----------



## akasleepingbeauty

ljql_5969 - don't keep us in suspense - share your find! I am always looking for more DCl clipart and it seems hard to locate. So, if you are willing, could you please post a link here so the rest of us can use the clipart as well?


----------



## Zandy595

Jsme said:
			
		

> Can someone PM me and let me know how in the world to do this?
> Where do you buy the magnetic paper?  Fonts?  Help.....



I know you said PM, but I thought other people with the same questions could benefit.

Some people order the magnetic paper from an online store, but I find it easier to get it at Walmart.  It's made by Avery and should be with the photo paper.

This site has a lot of Disney fonts you can download to your computer for free.  http://www.mickeyavenue.com/fonts/


----------



## Verandah Man

Here are several sites that I have used to find Disney clip art and fonts:

http://www.disneysites.com/

http://clipart.disneysites.com/display.php?catID=42

http://disgalaxy.com/

http://www.disneyexperience.com/fonts.htm

http://disney.go.com/eventservices/100mickeys/onlinegallery.html

and this is where I get my magnetic paper:

http://www.decalpaper.com/magnetic-decalpaper.html


----------



## Zandy595

Here's a cute Mickey picture that would go with that underwater Minnie.




Check these out http://www.disgalaxy.addr.com/Characters/Mickey/watermickey/watermickey.htm


----------



## Verandah Man

Thanks Zandy595, I added some more Mickey's to my collection!!!


----------



## Zandy595

Verandah Man ~ You're welcome.   

Mickey and Minnie DCL Photos    
http://www.themeparks.com/library-06/dcl/captainmickey.htm
http://www.themeparks.com/library-06/dcl/mic&min01.jpg


----------



## KaitlinsMom

Here are some of the signs I made:


----------



## Tiger Lily 03

I am captivated by all the creativity and sharing. Thanks everyone!


----------



## DisneyDmbNut

I have this BRILLIANT idea!! One of you much craftier and smarter people...make me a door sign and email it to me! 
Thanks!

LOL!!


----------



## ImMarcik

DisneyDmbNut said:
			
		

> I have this BRILLIANT idea!! One of you much craftier and smarter people...make me a door sign and email it to me!
> Thanks!
> 
> LOL!!



Now that does sound like a brilliant idea. Hehehe


----------



## kkana

I agree - a very brilliant idea --- anyone want to do one for me?


----------



## Verandah Man

I'm already spoken for, I've got quite a few requests in for door signs now, I'll be busy for quite a while I'm afraid!!! I'm still waiting for my banner paper to come in so I can print that off!!!


----------



## taeja71

Peg911 said:
			
		

> OK this is my first post on the DIS boards (I promise to work on a signature soon!)--- I've been lurking around now for a bit--- but this thread on the
> magnetic signs has me captivated!!!!
> 
> My sweet wonderful fiance and I will be Honeymooning on the 4 Day Cruise in Spring of '07.   This should give me plenty of tiem to come up with some good signage, right... But hey, I'm willing to take any suggestions too.
> 
> 
> BTW- everyone's signs are fantabulous!
> 
> Peg


congrats on your *first* post, you made a great choice putting it on this thread!


----------



## taeja71

Verandah Man said:
			
		

> I'm still waiting for my banner paper to come in so I can print that off!!!



Let us know how your computer handles the banner paper will ya? Will your printer/or computer freak out from all the data? Will all your images stay straight? Were you able to print out the whole banner or only sections? Let us know o.k.?


----------



## alanapapa

Here are the two I made for our trip, does anyone know if the doors at the resorts are metal also??


----------



## Jsme

Thanks guys for all the help.  I will have to go to Wally world or an office place and get my paper.  I really have enjoyed looking at everyones pictures of their signs.


----------



## Verandah Man

My banner paper just arrived, but lunchtime is over and I have to go back to work. Guess what I'll be working on this evening???


----------



## taeja71

Verandah Man said:
			
		

> My banner paper just arrived, but lunchtime is over and I have to go back to work.


  




			
				Verandah Man said:
			
		

> Guess what I'll be working on this evening???


----------



## Bethipooh4

Not as creative as some of the ones others have done, but hey, now I have a year to work on something bigger and better.


----------



## Verandah Man

My banner is printing as I type this, I should have a photo of it soon to post here.


----------



## ImMarcik

hawaii5o said:
			
		

> Don't know if this worked or not.... First time posting a pic on the boards...
> Not sure if I will be using this sign, it is my first one that I have ever done... Boy alot of firsts today!!!!




I love this picture.How did you get the background picture?


----------



## Verandah Man

Here is a photo of the banner as promised. The banner measures 8.5" high by 66" long. It covers the length of our living room sofa, LOL!!!


----------



## ljql_5969

akasleepingbeauty said:
			
		

> ljql_5969 - don't keep us in suspense - share your find! I am always looking for more DCl clipart and it seems hard to locate. So, if you are willing, could you please post a link here so the rest of us can use the clipart as well?


Sorry, I am not trying to hold out on you.  I am really bad about searching for sites and then storing them to my favorites list.  So, if I need them again, I end up ahving to search again alot of the time!


----------



## ljql_5969

BTW...

KaitlynsMom, your daughter is too cute!  And the saying on the banner was cute too!


----------



## Zandy595

ImMarcik said:
			
		

> I love this picture.How did you get the background picture?



It's desktop wallpaper from The Disney Experience website.
http://www.disneyexperience.com/paper1.htm


----------



## KaitlinsMom

ljql - 5969 - thank you very much -


----------



## ImMarcik

Thank you Sandy!    



Marcie


----------



## Zandy595

ImMarcik said:
			
		

> Thank you Sandy!


You're welcome.    

I don't have another cruise planned , but I have fun making the signs anyway.  So, here's another one.  I know, I'm nuts.


----------



## taeja71

Zandy595 said:
			
		

> *...I don't have another cruise planned * , but I have fun making the signs anyway.  So, here's another one.  I know, I'm nuts.




Are you for hire?


----------



## taeja71

Verandah Man said:
			
		

> Here is a photo of the banner as promised. The banner measures 8.5" high by 66" long. It covers the length of our living room sofa, LOL!!!




VM, Your banner looks great! What did Hazel say when you told her you were making a banner instead of a door sign? You did tell her didn't you?


----------



## Verandah Man

taeja71 said:
			
		

> VM, Your banner looks great! What did Hazel say when you told her you were making a banner instead of a door sign? You did tell her didn't you?





The banner was a little to big to hide, especially while it was being printed off.   

I already had our 8.5" X 11" door sign printed off, it is on the front of our frig in the kitchen.


----------



## Zandy595

taeja71 said:
			
		

> Are you for hire?


Actually, I am.  On my Cruise Meets thread (for our last cruise) some other cruisers paid me to make signs for them.  They just covered the cost of the magnetic paper, an envelope, stamps and a little extra for ink.  Other DIS'ers from different cruises have also asked if I'd do signs for them.

Bonnie ~ If you're reading this, I haven't forgotten about your sign.  I'm having some problems with my printer, again.  I'll definitely get it to you before your cruise.  No worries.


----------



## ImMarcik

Zandy595 said:
			
		

> You're welcome.
> 
> I don't have another cruise planned , but I have fun making the signs anyway.  So, here's another one.  I know, I'm nuts.




OH I love that one too. I am going to play around and see what I come up with.  I have a picture of Minnie & Mickey in my head for my anniversary sign but I just haven't worked on it or located the clipart that I just have to use. But I have time hehe.

How did you take the Aloha off? You are good, I am not very creative hehe.


----------



## Zandy595

ImMarcik said:
			
		

> How did you take the Aloha off? You are good, I am not very creative hehe.



 Thanks.  You could do it.  It's not that hard, just takes a while.  I copied the picture to Paint, magnified it, used the eye dropper to pick a color that was next to the letter I wanted to get rid of, and then used the brush to cover it up.


----------



## KaitlinsMom

Sandy - Where did you get that Stitch picture from? That is a great picture!

Karen


----------



## Zandy595

KaitlinsMom said:
			
		

> Sandy - Where did you get that Stitch picture from? That is a great picture!
> 
> Karen


 http://www.disneyexperience.com/paper2.htm 

BTW, I put a hidden Mickey on Stitch's shirt, but the picture I posted was too small to see it.  I wish I could make it a little bigger.


----------



## ljql_5969

akasleepingbeauty said:
			
		

> ljql_5969 - I would love to have the Little Mermaid picture you have as well. I have the postcard of it on my refrigerator but it is the holographic kind so it doesn't scan well. If you know where you found it, could you please let me know?



I just PM'ed you and let you know that I emailed the pic to you.


----------



## krdisneybound

OK guys.   Some great magnets out there.

Guess I'll have to post some of mine.

HAVE TO TELL YOU A STORY:

I just got back from WDW.  Before we left I made a magnet which had to do with our DVC Member Cruise in September.   I put it on the driver's side of the car - back door.

When I got to WDW is was gone.   Guess I didn't use the "heavy" magnet paper and it had to have flown off, as we were travelling down the Turnpike.  I just thought it was funny.

I think I'll use heavier magnet paper next time and see if it stays on.


----------



## taeja71

krdisneybound said:
			
		

> Guess I'll have to post some of mine.... HAVE TO TELL YOU A STORY:
> 
> I just got back from WDW.  Before we left I made a magnet which had to do with our DVC Member Cruise in September.   I put it on the driver's side of the car - back door. When I got to WDW is was gone.   Guess I didn't use the "heavy" magnet paper and it had to have flown off, as we were travelling down the Turnpike.  I just thought it was funny. I think I'll use heavier magnet paper next time and see if it stays on.



If some one is on the turnpike any time soon and spots a DISers car magnet, please pick it up and return it.    very cute story. 
*Car magnet*, never thought of doing that...Wow what a great idea!


----------



## Zandy595

krdisneybound said:
			
		

> HAVE TO TELL YOU A STORY:
> I just got back from WDW.  Before we left I made a magnet which had to do with our DVC Member Cruise in September.   I put it on the driver's side of the car - back door.
> 
> When I got to WDW is was gone.   Guess I didn't use the "heavy" magnet paper and it had to have flown off, as we were travelling down the Turnpike.  I just thought it was funny.
> 
> I think I'll use heavier magnet paper next time and see if it stays on.


I cut the magnet paper I bought for signs to put DS's honor roll bumper sticker on the car because DH didn't want it stuck to the paint.  That's when I found out that the magnet wasn't strong enough.   It must have flown off.  If you find some that is really strong, please post about it.


----------



## mylilnikita

Hello. 
I have printed clip art onto magnetic paper-from learning from Disboards.com, but for the 2nd Disney cruise I am going on with DD7 this December, I want to try to do more creative signs. After going to 5 stores last night, I finally found the Disney Magic Artist program so I was thinking of creating a sign from that. But, here is my question if Zandy595 can answer: I saw the sign that you made with Stich, but how were you able to write on it? I am new at computer clipart, etc. Would I need a scanner to first scan the picture then go back and add words? Sorry if it is a stupid question, but I want to make this trip extra special. Also, does anyone know if there is such a thing as window cling paper that way when we go to WDW before DCL trip, I could make sign for the hotel window? Thanks for all the help in advance.


----------



## Zandy595

mylilnikita said:
			
		

> Hello.
> I have printed clip art onto magnetic paper-from learning from Disboards.com, but for the 2nd Disney cruise I am going on with DD7 this December, I want to try to do more creative signs. After going to 5 stores last night, I finally found the Disney Magic Artist program so I was thinking of creating a sign from that. But, here is my question if Zandy595 can answer: I saw the sign that you made with Stich, but how were you able to write on it? I am new at computer clipart, etc. Would I need a scanner to first scan the picture then go back and add words? Sorry if it is a stupid question, but I want to make this trip extra special. Also, does anyone know if there is such a thing as window cling paper that way when we go to WDW before DCL trip, I could make sign for the hotel window? Thanks for all the help in advance.



Ooh, where did you find Disney Magic Artist?  Is it the newest version?  DS has an old version that doesn't work with Windows XP.  I've been looking for a new one, but can't find it anywhere.

Putting words on pictures is very easy.  Once you play around with your software you'll see what I mean.  In the printshop software I've worked with, all you do is put a text box on the picture, select your font and type.  If you want certain pictures behind or in front of other pictures or words, you can do layering too.  It took me a while to learn how to use all the tools in the programs.

Yes, there is such a thing as window cling you can print on.  However, I've never used it and I don't remember where I saw it.  If you end up doing it let me know.  I'd love to find out how it works.


----------



## mmouse37

ImMarcik said:
			
		

> I love this picture.How did you get the background picture?




It looks like one of the new designs for the disney visa card....they came out with 4 new designs...

check link below:

http://www.firstusa.com/cgi-bin/webcgi/webserve.cgi?partner_dir_name=disney_25merch_giftcard_dl

Nope, I was mistaken....not the same pic!!!  I think it came from the Disney Experience website!!!


----------



## Zandy595

mmouse37 said:
			
		

> It looks like one of the new designs for the disney visa card....they came out with 4 new designs...
> 
> check link below:
> 
> http://www.firstusa.com/cgi-bin/webcgi/webserve.cgi?partner_dir_name=disney_25merch_giftcard_dl
> 
> Nope, I was mistaken....not the same pic!!!  I think it came from the Disney Experience website!!!



You're right, it is from the Disney Experience website.  I posted a link to it a few posts back.  

I read in Disney Visa's seasonal newsletter that they would be sending out new cards in April and May.  I haven't gotten my card yet.  Has anyone else?


----------



## Momeska

I had a similar experience with the magnetic paper on the car. I made a two page banner for DS's high school graduation. I put the two pieces flush up against each other on the side of the car. When we got to school, only one sign was left saying, "CONGRA, BEC, Class o".   Don't use it on your cars! 

Hammermill makes clear window decal paper that will go through an inkjet printer. I found it on clearance at Walmart. Try Staples or Office Depot if your Walmart doesn't carry it.


----------



## mylilnikita

Zandy595: I found the Magic Artist at Super Kmart, it was a bonus of buying a Mickey Mouse computer mouse and was on clearance. It has on it that is for Windows 95/98, but I have Windows XP on my computer, but was able to use it. I will keep playing with the software.

Momeska: Thank you for the info on the window decal, I will be going out today to look for it. 
Thanks to both of you for your help.


----------



## DisneyMom&Fan

Sandy, we got our new Chase Disney cards in the mail this week.  Chase sends you replacement cards similar to the original card, but also include a flyer showing the 4 new designs that you can choose from.  We called and ordered the Mickey & Friends card, so all we had to do was destroy the new cards they sent us and wait for the even newer cards to arrive.

I love my Disney card!!


----------



## ImMarcik

DisneyMom&Fan said:
			
		

> Sandy, we got our new Chase Disney cards in the mail this week.  Chase sends you replacement cards similar to the original card, but also include a flyer showing the 4 new designs that you can choose from.  We called and ordered the Mickey & Friends card, so all we had to do was destroy the new cards they sent us and wait for the even newer cards to arrive.
> 
> I love my Disney card!!




I called and got the Mickey & Friends card too. It came in the other day.
 

Marcie


----------



## Tricialiv

We got our cards yesterday.  I haven't decided on the new designs yet. They are all neat.  What sizes are the signs. How big is the door.  I am so excited to start making signs for our Dec cruise.  Maybe we will have a different one each day (just kidding...probably)


----------



## Zandy595

Tricialiv said:
			
		

> We got our cards yesterday.  I haven't decided on the new designs yet. They are all neat.  What sizes are the signs. How big is the door.  I am so excited to start making signs for our Dec cruise.  Maybe we will have a different one each day (just kidding...probably)



The magnetic sheets are regular paper size - 8 1/2 x 11.  

LOL  I just got my Disney Visa cards today.  I think I'll order the Mickey & Friends one too.  Now does DH have to get the same design or can he keep the plain red one?


----------



## KaitlinsMom

Here's another sign we had on our door:


----------



## gydell

I don't know anything about the door signs. Can some one help me out? Where do you get the magnetic paper? And anything else that would help me I would appreciate. Thanks


----------



## Zandy595

gydell said:
			
		

> I don't know anything about the door signs. Can some one help me out? Where do you get the magnetic paper? And anything else that would help me I would appreciate. Thanks



You can get the magnetic paper at Walmart, office supply stores and some people on this thread order it from an online store.  I'm sure someone will post a link for you.

Here are some links to sites with Disney clipart and downloadable fonts:
http://clipart.disneysites.com/display.php?catID=170 
http://www.mickeyavenue.com/fonts/ 
http://www.disgalaxy.addr.com/ 
http://www.disneyexperience.com/paper1.htm 

I just copy a picture to my computer, then use a printshop program to create the sign.


----------



## mylilnikita

Zandy595: I forgot to write that earlier today I saw I guess the newest version of Magic Artist that has XP on it, from Amazon. com. You were right, I have been playing with the program and it was easy after I was messing around to figure out how to work it. Thanks again.


----------



## Verandah Man

gydell said:
			
		

> I don't know anything about the door signs. Can some one help me out? Where do you get the magnetic paper? And anything else that would help me I would appreciate. Thanks




I tend to buy my magnectic paper in bulk (25 or 50 sheets at a time), this is the site I use:
http://www.decalpaper.com/magnetic-decalpaper.html


----------



## Zandy595

mylilnikita said:
			
		

> Zandy595: I forgot to write that earlier today I saw I guess the newest version of Magic Artist that has XP on it, from Amazon. com. You were right, I have been playing with the program and it was easy after I was messing around to figure out how to work it. Thanks again.


You're very welcome.  How do you like the program, so far?  Make sure you post a picture once you get your sign made.    I wish I could get DS's old DMAS to work on our new computer.


----------



## krdisneybound

corrected for better viewing


----------



## alikat99

Ok, now I'm getting excited about these signs.  My DH just bought me a wide-format ink jet printer (it will print up to 13" wide), which I will use for my scrapbooking.  Well, I also have a Xyron laminating/magnet maker which will go up to 12" wide.  I'm going to see if I can create an extra large door banner.

Yippee!!!!


----------



## Momeska

krdisneybound,



> krdisneybound said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In many back posts, we have listed all the information you request.   Some VERY GOOD information has been given and listed.
> 
> Many beautiful magnet signs have been posted.
> 
> Here are a few that I have made and played with and had a good time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love all the signs that DISers have so generously shared, however, I would only use them to get ideas. IMHO, I would never take someone elses artwork and just add my name to it. Granted, some people aren't as creative as others but I would certainly hope that credit would be given, where credit is due. I guess by posting our signs, we are taking that risk.
Click to expand...


----------



## Momeska

alikat99...lucky you!!! Who makes the printer? I'm a scrapper too and would LOVE to have a wide format printer. Do they make the magnetic paper 12" x 12" or would you have to adhere the magnetic strips to the back? Ooooh...what an exciting project. Be sure to show us how it turns out.


----------



## krdisneybound

We are all taking the wallpaper from the same places, at one time or another, and if we have gone on any of the cruises, we have some of the same postcards.  I had already made a poster with all the characters on the beach and have the postcard on my wall for a couple of years.  I don't mind anyone using what I have.   It is all in fun.  Verandah Man gave us sites where he has used wallpaper and I have made several with wallpaper from those sites.


----------



## krdisneybound

alikat99 said:
			
		

> Ok, now I'm getting excited about these signs.  My DH just bought me a wide-format ink jet printer (it will print up to 13" wide), which I will use for my scrapbooking.  Well, I also have a Xyron laminating/magnet maker which will go up to 12" wide.  I'm going to see if I can create an extra large door banner.
> Yippee!!!!



Amy:  Make sure you make some for the Member Cruise.   Love seeing them as we travel the ship


----------



## alikat99

Momeska said:
			
		

> alikat99...lucky you!!! Who makes the printer? I'm a scrapper too and would LOVE to have a wide format printer. Do they make the magnetic paper 12" x 12" or would you have to adhere the magnetic strips to the back? Ooooh...what an exciting project. Be sure to show us how it turns out.



It's an Epson 1280.  They are normally $399, but I got a great deal with a $100 rebate.  It's still in the box (got it last week), but I can't wait to set it up.  As for the magnetic, I have a Xyron machine that I have a magnetic cartridge for and it's 12" wide, so I can just laminate/magnetize it by running it through there.


----------



## alikat99

krdisneybound said:
			
		

> Amy:  Make sure you make some for the Member Cruise.   Love seeing them as we travel the ship



I'll definitely be working on them for Sept.  I told my DH that we need to head over to VWL before Sept to get a pic of the family in front for our door sign.


----------



## krdisneybound

alikat99 said:
			
		

> I'll definitely be working on them for Sept.  I told my DH that we need to head over to VWL before Sept to get a pic of the family in front for our door sign.



Amy:  You can also use the sign that I have for the Member Cruise that sorta looks like DVC    -   don't mind at all  you using it.    IT IS DEFINITELY AN ORIGINAL  for our cruise  -  and we are going to have a Pirates Night.   The Pirates Night was used for us on the Panama Cruise recently.  Most of us in our whole group had one on our stateroom door.


----------



## donaldsgal

Hello everyone,

I've been reading and looking at everyone's signs since the thread started. Well, about that time I was encouraging my cruise thread to make some magnets and started making my own. This is the first time I've made signs, and I got some inspiration from you all. These are for our upcoming Sept cruise.

Saturday: This one I'm leaving up every day of the cruise: http://www.photodump.com/direct/atsjen/FFCDisney2.jpg
Sunday: http://www.photodump.com/direct/atsjen/FirstSeaDay-Sunday.jpg
Sunday (night):http://www.photodump.com/direct/atsjen/FormalNight-SundayNight.jpg
Monday: http://www.photodump.com/direct/atsjen/MickeyandMinnie-DayatSea-Monday.jpg
Tuesday (day):http://www.photodump.com/direct/atsjen/NemoSnorkelTourSign-Tuesday.jpg
Tuesday (night):http://www.photodump.com/direct/atsjen/PiratesNightSign-TuesdayNight.jpg
Wednesday:  http://www.photodump.com/direct/atsjen/TrunkBay-Wednesday.jpg
Thursday: none yet - in the works  , probably incorporating formal night
Friday (2!!! - and maybe a third for Palo) http://www.photodump.com/direct/atsjen/CastawayCay-Friday.jpg
http://www.photodump.com/direct/atsjen/CastawayCaySign-Friday.jpg
Saturday: http://www.photodump.com/direct/atsjen/LastDaySign-Saturday.jpg


----------



## krdisneybound

donaldsgal said:
			
		

> Hello everyone,
> I've been reading and looking at everyone's signs since the thread started. Well, about that time I was encouraging my cruise thread to make some magnets and started making my own. This is the first time I've made signs, and I got some inspiration from you all. These are for our upcoming Sept cruise.
> Saturday: This one I'm leaving up every day of the cruise: http://www.photodump.com/direct/atsjen/FFCDisney2.jpg
> Sunday: http://www.photodump.com/direct/atsjen/FirstSeaDay-Sunday.jpg
> Sunday (night):http://www.photodump.com/direct/atsjen/FormalNight-SundayNight.jpg
> Monday: http://www.photodump.com/direct/atsjen/MickeyandMinnie-DayatSea-Monday.jpg
> Tuesday (day):http://www.photodump.com/direct/atsjen/NemoSnorkelTourSign-Tuesday.jpg
> Tuesday (night):http://www.photodump.com/direct/atsjen/PiratesNightSign-TuesdayNight.jpg
> Wednesday:  http://www.photodump.com/direct/atsjen/TrunkBay-Wednesday.jpg
> Thursday: none yet - in the works  , probably incorporating formal night
> Friday (2!!! - and maybe a third for Palo) http://www.photodump.com/direct/atsjen/CastawayCay-Friday.jpg
> http://www.photodump.com/direct/atsjen/CastawayCaySign-Friday.jpg
> Saturday: http://www.photodump.com/direct/atsjen/LastDaySign-Saturday.jpg



JENNY:

You have used some of the VERY SAME wallpaper that I have used from all the sites.

I also have pictures from our Panama Canal cruise that I am using (such as sunset and sun rises) that are beautiful.    I haven't posted any of them as yet 

I also have made in excess of probably 50 magnets to use on my July, September and November cruise.   Some I have family pictures on and some I have characters on and some name and all of the above.   I love mixing them up.


----------



## donaldsgal

krdisneybound said:
			
		

> JENNY:
> 
> You have used some of the VERY SAME wallpaper that I have used from all the sites.



Kr,

You don't mind, right? I read your post a while back saying it's all in good fun, and I did find the sites because of links posted here... I just wanted to make sure you didn't think I was snatching your ideas...


----------



## alikat99

krdisneybound said:
			
		

> Amy:  You can also use the sign that I have for the Member Cruise that sorta looks like DVC    -   don't mind at all  you using it.    IT IS DEFINITELY AN ORIGINAL  for our cruise  -  and we are going to have a Pirates Night.   The Pirates Night was used for us on the Panama Cruise recently.  Most of us in our whole group had one on our stateroom door.



Thanks Kay!!  I can't wait to get working on these signs.


----------



## krdisneybound

donaldsgal said:
			
		

> Kr,
> You don't mind, right? I read your post a while back saying it's all in good fun, and I did find the sites because of links posted here... I just wanted to make sure you didn't think I was snatching your ideas...



No one is snatching anyone's ideas.   I have had mine made for a long time, before this thread started.  The Panama Cruise was in May and I had some of the way before that.

If you know how to save a pic on your PC, go right ahead and do it.  Have fun with it.  If our name was the same, you could also use it and not change the name.    

If anyone doesn't want us to see their magnet, they should not post it on this or any other site.

This was a very good thread.    SITES WERE POSTED THAT PEOPLE DID NOT KNOW ABOUT AND IT HELPS THEM USE THEIR COMPUTER AND GET IDEAS OF HOW TO DO THESE THINGS AND how to use the photo sites also.

GO FOR IT AND HAVE FUN


----------



## taeja71

I can't believe how this thread has taken off! I can't keep up with it! Have you seen the number of hits/views on this thread? All the signs and ideas... just every thing is sooooo awesome! Thanks all for posting your ideas, what you've done, and sharing what you are planning to do. I do agree, if you want your signs to remain a _secret_, don't post 'em here. Just a gentle suggestion some one else made some posts back. 

For those who have jumped in reading this thread, *it is well worth combing through all these pages on this thread to find websites, where to get magnetic paper from, how to find banner paper, fonts, clip arts etc.* It would be great if we could avoid repititon of information. You can do your own search within this very thread. Just go up to the "Search This Thread" bar and type in what you are looking for. And if you have any questions about signs (what they're for, who makes them and the like), what to do or not to do, don't hesitate to post your question here.

So, get a big cup of coffee or some caffinated drink and enjoy reading every one's great contributions to this thread.


----------



## taeja71

donaldsgal said:
			
		

> Hello everyone, I've been reading and looking at everyone's signs since the thread started. Well, about that time I was encouraging my cruise thread to make some magnets and started making my own. This is the first time I've made signs, and I got some inspiration from you all.



Wow, what a great idea, making a door sign for each day of the week! Very cool! You noted in your title that you were _nervous to post_...Donaldsgal, your work is fantastic! Let me guess, your cruising in Sept. '05 right?


----------



## donaldsgal

taeja71 said:
			
		

> Wow, what a great idea, making a door sign for each day of the week! Very cool! You noted in your title that you were _nervous to post_...Donaldsgal, your work is fantastic! Let me guess, your cruising in Sept. '05 right?



What a boost to my magnet-making self-esteem.    Thanks so much!!! Everyone's here is so good, and I appreciate the compliment. I waited until I could post things I thought were "up to par".  

I've actually got two more to share:
Thursday night: http://www.photodump.com/direct/atsjen/DisneyDreams-ThursdayNight.jpg
Whatever night Twice Charmed plays, I'm posting this sign: http://www.photodump.com/direct/atsjen/RIPHercules.jpg

And yes, I'm cruising Sept. 17-24 of 2005 with a great group of DISers!


----------



## krdisneybound

taeja71 said:
			
		

> I can't believe how this thread has taken off! I can't keep up with it! Have you seen the number of hits/views on this thread? All the signs and ideas... just every thing is sooooo awesome! Thanks all for posting your ideas, what you've done, and sharing what you are planning to do. I do agree, if you want your signs to remain a _secret_, don't post 'em here. Just a gentle suggestion some one else made some posts back.
> For those who have jumped in reading this thread, *it is well worth combing through all these pages on this thread to find websites, where to get magnetic paper from, how to find banner paper, fonts, clip arts etc.* It would be great if we could avoid repititon of information. You can do your own search within this very thread. Just go up to the "Search This Thread" bar and type in what you are looking for. And if you have any questions about signs (what they're for, who makes them and the like), what to do or not to do, don't hesitate to post your question here.
> So, get a big cup of coffee or some caffinated drink and enjoy reading every one's great contributions to this thread.



I SECOND THIS -   I'm on my 2nd cup of coffee.

Use whatever you like

Gather all the sites and see what everyone else has done and GET TO WORK.


----------



## diznylnd

Here are my door mags for my upcoming cruise. 





We used this one on our last cruise too! 





This one was made from the hands they gave out at the 1st west coast sailing. I just changed a few things and printed on magnet paper.


----------



## krdisneybound

diznylnd said:
			
		

> Here are my door mags for my upcoming cruise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We used this one on our last cruise too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was made from the hands they gave out at the 1st west coast sailing. I just changed a few things and printed on magnet paper.




*SO NICE OF YOU TO LET MOM & DAD SLEEP IN YOUR STATEROOM    *


----------



## KaitlinsMom

Oh no, I think we have created a monster! Seriously Jenny, what a great idea to have a sign for every day of the week! Your signs look really great!! This thread and the "picture of the day" thread are by far my absolute favorite threads!!!

Here's another door sign of mine - not as creative as what we have been seeing:






Karen


----------



## taeja71

KaitlinsMom said:
			
		

> Here's another door sign of mine - not as creative as what we have been seeing:



Your sign is a classic, I love classics and every thing else I've been seeing here on this thread! 


 Tae Ja


----------



## krdisneybound

Jenny:    You did great.    That is super.    Now you have to make one for in the a.m. and one for the p.m.


----------



## MAGICinMYHEART

*Jenny*

Just had to post to tell you....*You go girl* the signs for each   day are great.

I have some projects in the works can't wait until I can use them.


----------



## Jsme

Ok, I am going to try to make a door sign for our Sept. 1 cruise on the Wonder.  I have sit here and read this thread for about 15 minutes.  From what I am reading I think I will print on photo paper then laminate it and use the magnetic tape.  I am just do know have a clue on how to start.  I know I need to find my background but how do I save this and add to it?  HELP.....


----------



## krdisneybound

Jsme said:
			
		

> Ok, I am going to try to make a door sign for our Sept. 1 cruise on the Wonder.  I have sit here and read this thread for about 15 minutes.  From what I am reading I think I will print on photo paper then laminate it and use the magnetic tape.  I am just do know have a clue on how to start.  I know I need to find my background but how do I save this and add to it?  HELP.....



What program is on your PC for clip art and such??   

Do you have Photoimpact??

Do you have Microsoft picture it?

You just have to experiment with it.


----------



## Jsme

Heck I don't know.  LOL  let me reserach my desktop and programs and I will let you know.  I am in the process of filing a new Disney Clip art folder.  Thought that might be a good way to start.


----------



## krdisneybound

Jsme said:
			
		

> Heck I don't know.  LOL  let me reserach my desktop and programs and I will let you know.  I am in the process of filing a new Disney Clip art folder.  Thought that might be a good way to start.



I know what you mean .     LOL    

All of us have been there at one point and time.

Sent you a PM


----------



## NEPatsFan

You could just import the clip art and photos into Excel or Word and go from there.

All the signs look great!  Can't wait to start working on mine.


----------



## Soccermom-Cheri

Help! only 2 weeks until we sail and I gotta make one of these terrific door signs. So.... 
1) where is the DCL wallpaper from (on page 1 of this thread, I think)
2) where did the Pirates crossbones come from? I have googled and searched and found nothing!

I am going to need at least a week to teach myself a program (will Photoshop work?) and get something pulled together.

Thanks.


----------



## krdisneybound

Cheri:   Photoshop should work.   You just have to experiment with it and see all the options.   Takes time


----------



## DisneyTart

Soccermom-Cheri said:
			
		

> where did the Pirates crossbones come from? I have googled and searched and found nothing!



Cheri - I've found a lot pics by doing a google *images* search, including cool pirate ones.  Haven't made a sign yet, DH is installing Photoshop tonight. Wish me luck!


----------



## Peg911

Oh my goodness--- a monster has been created.  MS Digital Image and I have become very close as I have already been "experimenting (yeah experimenting-that's what I'll call it!)......I wonder just how many I will come up with before our Spring, '07 Honeymoon cruise! (and for what it's worth I just really like this guy ->


----------



## krdisneybound

Peg911 said:
			
		

> (and for what it's worth I just really like this guy ->



    Dancing bananas are always good


----------



## Soccermom-Cheri

Somebody, anybody, please take a look at post #6 (CACruisin', I think), she used "dcl background" paper. I can't find it anywhere. I think she's cruising right now and I'm just dying to start working on this sign. (No patience is not on my virtue list   )


----------



## Zandy595

Soccermom-Cheri said:
			
		

> Somebody, anybody, please take a look at post #6 (CACruisin', I think), she used "dcl background" paper. I can't find it anywhere. I think she's cruising right now and I'm just dying to start working on this sign. (No patience is not on my virtue list   )







I've never seen that background before.  She may have made it herself.


----------



## donaldsgal

I wanted to share some new magnets I made for another DISer:

http://www.photodump.com/direct/atsjen/MolarExpress-CNG683.jpg
http://www.photodump.com/direct/atsjen/Anniversarysign-CNG.jpg
http://www.photodump.com/direct/atsjen/CNGPirateNight.jpg
http://www.photodump.com/direct/atsjen/FirstTimers-CNG.jpg
http://www.photodump.com/direct/atsjen/MickeyandGoofyonCC-CNG.jpg

Night all!


----------



## krdisneybound

Very nice, Jenny.


----------



## Verandah Man

I actually made this door magnet sign for someone else over the weekend, but I liked it so much that I printed one off for myself for us to use during our August 2006 cruise, at least I hope the Pirate Night Party will still be held on the Magic in August 2006, LOL!!!

*Pirate Night Party*


----------



## krdisneybound

GREAT one, Andy  -   u get points for that one.     LOL


----------



## akasleepingbeauty

Andy - 

Mind if I ask where you found the main picture in that last sign you posted? I love it and would love to add it to my clipart folder. 

Thanks!


----------



## Verandah Man

akasleepingbeauty said:
			
		

> Andy -
> 
> Mind if I ask where you found the main picture in that last sign you posted? I love it and would love to add it to my clipart folder.
> 
> Thanks!




Actually, that is a photo of a lithograph that I have hanging on my living room wall. I took a picture of it with my digital camera and added it to the door sign.


----------



## cntkg1

I feel like I'm being talked about!  

Andy and Jenny made those wonderful works of art for us!!!  Aren't they absolutely fabulous!!!  They "spoiled" us.  

It's nice to have friends in higher places (or smarter with computers)!!

Thanks again guys!!
Nancy & Chuck


----------



## akasleepingbeauty

Thanks for the info Andy - sorry I can't use it but I appreciate your response just the same. I'll have to keep looking around and see if I happen across a site with one similar.


----------



## Zandy595

cntkg1 ~ Looks familiar.


----------



## Momeska

Andy...LOVE your pirate   sign...you're very creative!


----------



## krdisneybound

Momeska said:
			
		

> Andy...LOVE your pirate   sign...you're very creative!



Actually, I liked it also.   The red bandana is from the bandana they gave us in the dining room on Pirates Night.    

That's an idea, Andy, I'll take a pic of one of the two I have  and add to one of the magnets I am making.  

I got the package of sheets today from the company that Andy sent us a site from.   100 of them.    I'll go crazy making more.     Whew !!!!!!

I was looking at all the clip art sites today and now there re so many choices to pick from.     

Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Verandah Man

Actually, I scanned the red bandana into my computer, just took a photo of the litho. I just ordered 50 more magnetic sheets myself on Sunday.


----------



## Peg911

Again, I say - y'all are creating a monster---- at the rate im going now-- I'll have enough sign ideas for a whole ship--- not just one door for a 4 night cruise---- (at least I'm just designing and not actually printing so far-- btw honeymoon cruise slated for Spring '07)


----------



## Zandy595

I just went to BIG Lots and bought a Disney iron on t-shirt package that came with Disney's Print Studio Deluxe.  Has anyone used this program for signs?


----------



## ImMarcik

Zandy595 said:
			
		

> I just went to BIG Lots and bought a Disney iron on t-shirt package that came with Disney's Print Studio Deluxe.  Has anyone used this program for signs?



Wow, was it a good deal? Maybe I will go there at lunch and see if we have that.


----------



## Zandy595

ImMarcik said:
			
		

> Wow, was it a good deal? Maybe I will go there at lunch and see if we have that.


I didn't even tell you the best part.  It was only $3.99


----------



## Jsme

Guys I am going to have to start trying to make a sign now.  I know until I try I will not have a clue on what to do.  I have been collecting clipart (most ahve come from you guys).  How do I being once I have an idea of what I want to do.  I have the background but how do I add anythign to it?  

Verandahman I think you should do this for a living.  Have you ever thought about it?  As a side job?


----------



## Zandy595

Jsme said:
			
		

> Guys I am going to have to start trying to make a sign now.  I know until I try I will not have a clue on what to do.  I have been collecting clipart (most ahve come from you guys).  How do I being once I have an idea of what I want to do.  I have the background but how do I add anythign to it?
> 
> Verandahman I think you should do this for a living.  Have you ever thought about it?  As a side job?


Do you have a printshop program?


----------



## Jsme

You know I haven't a clue what I do and don't have.  I take it I need this to tranfer my wallpaper background over?  LOL  I am so computer dumb.  And to think I work on computer everyday doing the school year.


----------



## Verandah Man

This is just a hobby for me. Once I retire in 4 years and 11 months (not that I'm counting down the days until 6-1-2010  ), I'll have more time to devote to my hobby!!!


----------



## kcatoir

Wow, Great signs everyone  

Krdisneybound:  Where did you get your pirate photo, and captain hook, peter and tink???  I have been searching and can't find anything for a  "Pirate door sign"  Huge fans of Pirates of carribean this would work well.  Can you send if you have on file???

Thanks for your help,
Thanks everyone for your great ideas.

Now I have to go home and find out what kind of printshop software I have on my computer  

kim


----------



## taeja71

Zandy595 said:
			
		

> I just went to BIG Lots and bought a Disney iron on t-shirt package that came with Disney's Print Studio Deluxe.  Has anyone used this program for signs?



Oh, I can already hear roar of engines getting ready to go to Big Lots! I hope they have a large supply of the, Disney iron on t-shirt package that comes with the Disney's Print Studio Deluxe. On your mark, get set, GO DISers! Go!


----------



## krdisneybound

kcatoir said:
			
		

> Wow, Great signs everyone
> Krdisneybound:  Where did you get your pirate photo, and captain hook, peter and tink???  I have been searching and can't find anything for a  "Pirate door sign"  Huge fans of Pirates of carribean this would work well.  Can you send if you have on file???
> kim



Kim, sending you a PM


----------



## Verandah Man

My Dsis works at Big Lots down near Atlantic City, I wonder if they have the Disney iron-on t-shirt package? I'll have to give her a call later.


----------



## ljql_5969

I bought a Disney Print Studio package from Big Lots a couple of weeks ago and got the one that was "A Bug's Life".  While cute, I am not the biggest fan of a Bug's Life.  Are there others versions of Print Studio?     I would like one with the basic characters like Minnie, Mickey, Pluto, Goofy, and Donald.  Or maybe one with the princesses for my niece!  Just curious.


----------



## timswoman

Please help me decide which disney software to purchase to help me make my signs.  Here are the ones I have found:
   1.  Disney's Mickey And Crew Print Studio 
   2.  DISNEY - Magic Artist Studio 
   3.  Disney Classic Print Studio Collection
   4.  Disney Make Your Own Iron Transfers w/ Print Studio
   5.  Disney's Magic Artist Deluxe 
   6.  Disney Magic Artist Classic Software

Fom what I can tell they are all Windows XP compatible.
I really confused.

I know you guys will help me out.

Timswoman


----------



## Zandy595

Well, I finally got the chance to install the program.  Good thing it was only $3.99.  The Print Studio is not at all what I expected.  Being big Disney fans, I'm sure some of you already have a Disney Character Print Studio at home (or most likely your kids do).  DS has the Toy Story 2 one that came with a game.  This is just your VERY basic kid's print program.  It's kind of a bundle pack all on one CD (Mickey, Pooh, The Little Mermaid & Toy Story 2).  Even though they're  on the same CD you can't use the different character clipart together.  For example, when you're in the Mickey print studio you can't use Pooh, Mermaid, or TS clipart.

I'm pretty sure you can get all the Mickey clipart, that is on this CD, on the websites we've been posting here.

BTW, it has 7 White Fabric Iron-On Transfers.  Just to be clear, they are plain white sheets that you print your own design on.  You can use the Print Studios that come with it, but you don't have to.


----------



## Zandy595

timswoman said:
			
		

> Please help me decide which disney software to purchase to help me make my signs.  Here are the ones I have found:
> 1.  Disney's Mickey And Crew Print Studio
> 2.  DISNEY - Magic Artist Studio
> 3.  Disney Classic Print Studio Collection
> 4.  Disney Make Your Own Iron Transfers w/ Print Studio
> 5.  Disney's Magic Artist Deluxe
> 6.  Disney Magic Artist Classic Software
> 
> Fom what I can tell they are all Windows XP compatible.
> I really confused.
> 
> I know you guys will help me out.
> 
> Timswoman


You don't _need_ Disney software to make signs.  I don't use the Disney software (actually DS's) I have because it doesn't really do much.  It's really meant for kids.  It doesn't even have any Disney fonts in it.  If you download a Disney font from the internet you'll be able to use it in the program though.  They don't have a lot of clipart either.  You can get more (for free) by going to the sites we've posted on this thread.  IMO, you'd be much better off buying a regular PrintShop program.  I use Microsoft Greetings Workshop and PrintShop 6.0, which are both about seven years old.


----------



## Soccermom-Cheri

Where did those ears come from? Can I get it without the names? I found some with names on them but couldn't get the names off. I also couldn't get it to print clearly. The DISBoards that was typed in came out fuzzy too.




			
				Zandy595 said:
			
		

> cntkg1 ~ Looks familiar.


----------



## Soccermom-Cheri

oops! forgot to ask how to post a few samples of my door signs (I promise not to post links to all 10) I'd like some constructive criticism to make them the best they can be as we are having a big party and a lot of people will see them.


----------



## Verandah Man

If you right click over the green Mickey head, you should be able to save it on your computer, then you can use it however you like.


----------



## FFerret

Verandah Man said:
			
		

> If you right click over the green Mickey head, you should be able to save it on your computer, then you can use it however you like.




Thanks for posting this


----------



## Momeska

I totally agree with Zandy595. I made all of my signs using PrintShop6 and "borrowing" from a variety of websites. Besides the clipart sites, you can save pretty much any image from any website and use it, as long as it isn't "blocked". The skull I used on my pirate sign was from a website selling posters. I just saved the image, cropped off what I didn't want and built up the sign around that image. PrintShop is a very easy program. I taught myself how to use it years ago when I was totally computer illiterate. You just play around with the images until you have them the way you want them, add type, borders, etc. and wa-la!
 Linda


----------



## timswoman

Thank y'all so much for your opinions on the disney software.  I do have PrintMaster Platinum 8.0.  I don't know how to use it.  Do ya think this is all I need?

If so that means that ya saved me a few bucks that I can use on our cruise.

You are the greatest and I really appreciate ya and value your opinions.

Thanks.


----------



## Zandy595

timswoman said:
			
		

> Thank y'all so much for your opinions on the disney software.  I do have PrintMaster Platinum 8.0.  I don't know how to use it.  Do ya think this is all I need?


I'm sure your PrintMaster program will work just fine.  It just takes a little time to figure out all the features.


----------



## ljql_5969

I have never used any of the print programs you all are referring to.  I actually just did mine by pulling my pictures into Microsoft Word.  Don't know if the print programs are easier, but this worked for me.


----------



## Soccermom-Cheri

Thank you Verandah Man!


----------



## WDWLVR

Here's the one I just did for our upcoming DVC Member Cruise.


----------



## Soccermom-Cheri

how did you post that (which is terrific, BTW)? what code?


----------



## Soccermom-Cheri

message deleted...
I tried to post a photo from Yahoo and it would give everyone instant access to my account!


----------



## the kabuki

deleted


----------



## mommykeg

Cheri...

Great sign...but you have a typo!  You're sailing July 9-16 (not the 15th)!!!   

Kim


----------



## Soccermom-Cheri

And how would you know that???      just kidding, Kim


----------



## DisneyTart

Thanks Verandah Man....my DD16 is teaching me Photoshop and my first lesson (homework actually) was making a name tag.  I appreciate the green mickey ears, thanks for sharing. Hopefully by the end of the week I will have made a sign. ~ Bethany


----------



## krdisneybound

Sure are a lot of nice signs/magnets coming from everyone.  

I just received my magnet order from a company out of Miami  - 100 sheets -  guess I'll have to control myself with all this.


----------



## Soccermom-Cheri

I'm having a problem with the ears printing strange. The color changes part way down. It starts lime green and then ends up a funky blue    Am I running out of green?

I can't take the file someplace to have it printed because of the specialized fonts. Or can I? They are saved as .jpg files. Pardon my computer stupidity here.


----------



## Mulan's Ma

Soccermom-Cheri said:
			
		

> I'm having a problem with the ears printing strange. The color changes part way down. It starts lime green and then ends up a funky blue    Am I running out of green?



Cheri,

That Mickey head is one of the paint chips from Home Depot.  You could try scanning one or use the low tech approach of just gluing some on which is what I will probably do.

HTH,
Linda


----------



## WDWLVR

Soccermom-Cheri said:
			
		

> I'm having a problem with the ears printing strange. The color changes part way down. It starts lime green and then ends up a funky blue  Am I running out of green?
> 
> I can't take the file someplace to have it printed because of the specialized fonts. Or can I? They are saved as .jpg files. Pardon my computer stupidity here.


 
Actually you are running out of yellow.  Printing is done with 4 colors (Cyan (blue),Magenta, Yellow, and Black).  Otherwise known as CMYK.

Green is made out of a mix of Cyan and Yellow.  A change of your print cartridge should do the trick.


----------



## ohMom

Zandy595 -- mind if I 'borrow' your green mickey head????

Kaitlinsmom -- where did you get that adorable minnie mouse primping at christmas??? love the style of that!

thanks for all the great ideas!  love to see everyone's signs!!  mind will come after the summer


----------



## Zandy595

ohMom said:
			
		

> Zandy595 -- mind if I 'borrow' your green mickey head????


No, I don't mind.    Thanks for asking.  It might not look like it, but it actually took some time to design it.


----------



## jfis1020

I would love to use the lime green head too!!! May I???  How do I take out the "user name" and enter mine???  I am good at "following directions"!!

Do I paste it into paint?


----------



## cgcw

This thread has been a wealth of information.  I happened to stumble across it yesterday and finished reading it today.  The magnets are so creative.  I am going to enlist the help of my kids so that no one will know who really made the ones we are going to hang (also known as Mom hiding behind the kids   ).  

I did buy some of the Avery magnetic paper last night.  I'm rather surprised by how thin it is.  I hope it's not to thin to hang properly. 

Thanks for all the tips.  I'll be another time to post our results.


----------



## KaitlinsMom

Ohmom - I don't remember where I got the picture - But here it is without the writing - so you can use it now if you'd like






Karen


----------



## Zandy595

jfis1020 said:
			
		

> I would love to use the lime green head too!!! May I???  How do I take out the "user name" and enter mine???  I am good at "following directions"!!
> 
> Do I paste it into paint?


Yes, you may.  
Yep, paste it into Paint.  Do you know how to use the eyedropper and brush to "erase" the name?  If not, let me know and I'll tell you how.


----------



## jfis1020

Thanks Zandy!!!


----------



## Zandy595

cgcw said:
			
		

> I did buy some of the Avery magnetic paper last night.  I'm rather surprised by how thin it is.  I hope it's not to thin to hang properly.


The Avery paper doesn't have a very strong magnet (as some of us have found out by trying to use them on our cars   ), but it is strong enough to hang on the metal cabin doors.


----------



## scrapperjill

Here's our from last year...


----------



## alanapapa

cgcw said:
			
		

> This thread has been a wealth of information.  I happened to stumble across it yesterday and finished reading it today.  The magnets are so creative.  I am going to enlist the help of my kids so that no one will know who really made the ones we are going to hang (also known as Mom hiding behind the kids   ).
> 
> I did buy some of the Avery magnetic paper last night.  I'm rather surprised by how thin it is.  I hope it's not to thin to hang properly.
> 
> Thanks for all the tips.  I'll be another time to post our results.


I too was surprised how thin the paper was. It prints well, but is thin. The site that Verandah Man uses is (DECALPAPER.COM??) considerably thicker, so much so that I had problems printing it (I forgot to change from regular to heavyweight on the print queue). For the cost, it is a better buy.


----------



## Verandah Man

For those who are interested, feel free to use this green Mickey head. Just right click your mouse over the photo, then you will be able to save it.


----------



## krdisneybound

I went to Target today.   They have the perfect color "green" for door coverings or streamers.    I got some stringers to hand on the door together with everything else. 

Andy - thanks for the blank green mickey head


----------



## disneyfan73

Our door sign from last year


----------



## donaldsgal

Hey everyone,

I found this picture:






on a website about the Wonder's maiden voyage. I have been looking all over for a pic like this! 

BUT, how can I resize it for a door sign? I'd like to make it bigger to take up a whole 8 1/2 x 11 sign. I have PIXresizer that I dnlwded from the net on my computer, and it makes it bigger but blurry.  How can I resize it? I have no scanner. Any help would be appreciated!

TIA.

P.S. If any of you have any pix of Palo out there, will you share? I've been looking all over for one of those, too.


----------



## TiggerKing

donaldsgal said:
			
		

> Hey everyone,
> 
> I found this picture on a website about the Wonder's maiden voyage. I have been looking all over for a pic like this!
> 
> BUT, how can I resize it for a door sign? I'd like to make it bigger to take up a whole 8 1/2 x 11 sign. I have PIXresizer that I dnlwded from the net on my computer, and it makes it bigger but blurry.  How can I resize it? I have no scanner. Any help would be appreciated!
> 
> TIA.
> 
> P.S. If any of you have any pix of Palo out there, will you share? I've been looking all over for one of those, too.



Tia, the problem is the resolution of the formatting of the picture.  It is 226x239 pixels.  When you enlarge it from that size, it doesn't increase the number of pixels, just the spacing between the pixels.  This is what causes the blurriness.  Sorry!


----------



## pclare

Okay all thought I would give this thread a little *bump* and tell you all what an inspiring group of people we have here on the dis! I am loving this thread and it has lit a fire under my butt to get my signs completed before we leave in 1152 hours! (But who's counting right???) My goal is to have them posted here in a week or so....we'll see if there worthy!

My question is does anyone decorate the balcony too? Since we have a couple cabins (cat 4 and 5) I thought perhaps a string of lights or banner for pirate night may be fun... Any thoughts?

Thanks Pauline 
Cruisin' Coast to Coast with my favorite Mouse August 20th!


----------



## Soccermom-Cheri

I'll second that! Everyone has been terrific and extremely helpful. Thanks, thanks, thanks.  I love my (6) signs. Couldn't have done it with out ya'.


----------



## krdisneybound

Everyone has fabulous signs.   This thread has surely encouraged many to make them and learn about the clip arts and the different programs.

I think "Donaldsgal" gets a gold star for making one for each day of her cruise.  

And Verandah Man's banner is also fabulous.   Great job, Andy




			
				donaldsgal said:
			
		

> Hey everyone,
> I found this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on a website about the Wonder's maiden voyage. I have been looking all over for a pic like this!
> bUT, how can I resize it for a door sign? I'd like to make it bigger to take up a whole 8 1/2 x 11 sign. I have PIXresizer that I dnlwded from the net on my computer, and it makes it bigger but blurry.  How can I resize it? I have no scanner. Any help would be appreciated!
> TIA.
> P.S. If any of you have any pix of Palo out there, will you share? I've been looking all over for one of those, too.


----------



## Memaw2Wm

disneyfan73 said:
			
		

> Our door sign from last year



What font did you use for the "2004 Disney Cruise"?

Thanks!


----------



## taeja71

Is any one else attempting to make a banner for their stateroom?  

congrats to the poster who started reading this thread the night before and finished the next day. There were a lot of pages to read! My eyes would have been like this --->  by the time I was done.


----------



## krdisneybound

I would love to make a banner but I don't have a program for a banner.  I do want to get one for future use.    We should ask Verandah Man what program he used.   For sure he will tell us.  Have to get banner paper also.


OK - VERANDAH MAN -   WHAT PROGRAM DID YOU USE FOR YOUR BANNER??


----------



## Verandah Man

krdisneybound said:
			
		

> I would love to make a banner but I don't have a program for a banner.  I do want to get one for future use.    We should ask Verandah Man what program he used.   For sure he will tell us.  Have to get banner paper also.
> 
> 
> OK - VERANDAH MAN -   WHAT PROGRAM DID YOU USE FOR YOUR BANNER??




I used my Print Shop Deluxe version 10 program. I use this program for nearly all my signs, t-shirts, greeting cards and for just about everything else I can come up with.


----------



## krdisneybound

Thank you very much, Andy, for sharing that.


----------



## taeja71

Received an e-mail about the DCL sweepstakes and wondered if the IMGs could be copied, guess what? Here they are! Have fun!


----------



## icunurse_celeste

Thanks for the great thread!  I look forward to referencing this in the future.


----------



## krdisneybound

icunurse_celeste said:
			
		

> Thanks for the great thread!  I look forward to referencing this in the future.



Where did you come from.


----------



## krdisneybound

Here is the Map and Nugget that goes with the Scavenger Hunt


----------



## Verandah Man

I just finished making revisions for our August 2006 Cruisin' Castaways door sign


----------



## krdisneybound

Verandah Man said:
			
		

> I just finished making revisions for our August 2006 Cruisin' Castaways door sign



Hey - that's a nice one there., Andy....................


----------



## wdwstar

thanks, krdisneybound, i was trying to post that pic but couldnt find it after the sweepstakes. it was not in my pics or wallpaper, hmmm, ill have to find it later.

great door signs !


----------



## taeja71

Verandah Man said:
			
		

> I just finished making revisions for our August 2006 Cruisin' Castaways door sign



My daughter got very excited about seeing Captn. Mickey on your sign. We then had a conversation about how she had to wait in a V-e-ry very long line to see Mickey Mouse (at embarkation). I tried not to giggle. Its funny what kids remember.


----------



## krdisneybound

Just bumping our thread up a little.    I have to quite making shirts to go along with the posters I have made.   Just asked DH to please go to the store and get me more transfer sheets.   Have more shirts now that days in the month.  They are fun to wear, though.


HAPPY 4th to  all.


----------



## wdwstar

just read the osco ad, make 3  8 x 12 pics for $10.   now im not sure if its a mistake and should read 8 x10 but if not, that would be a great size for the magnetic paper , dont you think.  im going later to find out.
i just have one question, i copied some pics from different web pages and when i burned the pics and took them to have printed out as pics at the store, i was making them into 8x 10 the pics looked distored and i didnt have them printed out. how do i enlarge the pics without them getting distored?


----------



## gydell

Thanks Verandah Man!


----------



## alanapapa

Thanks to all of the great work being done, and due to some of you having more than one sign per day, my DW & I have come up with a sign for Pirate Night:





Sorry that is it so small.

Our DD11 is also working on one and when it is done, either DW (Caropooh) or I will post it.

I am also working on a sign for a friend's honeymoon cruise on Carnival's Imagination


----------



## taeja71

alanapapa said:
			
		

> Our DD11 is also working on one and when it is done, either DW (Caropooh) or I will post it.



Great use of the POTC graphics. Glad the imgs worked to your liking. Can't wait to see your DD's sign.   

Happy Fourth All!


----------



## alanapapa

taeja71 said:
			
		

> Can't wait to see your DD's sign.
> 
> Happy Fourth All!




Here it is. She did most of this, I just helped by showing her a few tricks and changing the proportions on a banner.


----------



## Verandah Man

alanapapa said:
			
		

> Here it is. She did most of this, I just helped by showing her a few tricks and changing the proportions on a banner.





She did a very nice job on her sign!!!  It looks beautiful!!!


----------



## S.Sunshine

For those of us that are beginners in the Printing business I found a PRINTSHOP 20 ESSENTIALS for 19.99 with a $20 rebate. (So all you are paying for is the cost of shipping. ) I found it at Outpost(dot)com.


----------



## scrappy910

Thanks for the info on the printshop.  I guess I am going to have to break down and order something, since I am getting no where with what I have.  If I don't do something soon I will have a naked door on the repo cruise.  Of course if everyone is now making door magnets it might be easier to find your room if it is the only one WITHOUT a magnet.  

Carol


----------



## S.Sunshine

Naked Door  - made me laugh.    There is a beautiful magnet VERY reasonably priced made by Verandah Man (Andy). You can give him a shout.  I will see you on board.  I will look for the naked door and know it belongs to you.


----------



## d'Isigny

bumping for some more links to assist making our sign...thx sooo much for your ideas


----------



## Corryn

I used all the sites that were listed, also.  I really appreciated everyones help in finding all the gif's & jpg's!
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/Thorgersen/DoorMagnet001.jpg">


----------



## donaldsgal

Corryn, great sign! 

Where'd you find the pic with the characters as balloons? I'd like to use that too if it's out there on the www.

Thanks!


----------



## Corryn

I just checked MyPhotos and I must have deleted all the gifs because I wanted to condense!  I'm sorry   I just went to google and searched for Disney clip art.  Also, when I went to people's personal pages and I saw a picture I liked, I would right click it and save it to MyPhotos on my computer.  So next time you see a nice gif you might want to use later, just save it right then and there!  I'm sorry I can't be more specific, but I don't remember exactly which site it was.


----------



## Zandy595

You could use the balloons in this picture and put Disney character faces (and maybe crop out M&M) on them.  Just an idea, if you can't find that other picture.


----------



## Peg911

One day when I grow up and have attachment posting privileges, I will share some of my ideas I've come up with for signs for my honeymoon cruise (not sure how much door will be showing with all these signs!)

...Also, if anyone needs/wants some of the wedding themed disney clip art, let me know!


----------



## taeja71

Zandy595 said:
			
		

> You could use the balloons in this picture and put Disney character faces (and maybe crop out M&M) on them.  Just an idea, if you can't find that other picture.



I love this


----------



## krdisneybound

Hi everyone:

I just got off the Wonder and will be posting a picture of my door that we decorated.   It was so very popular - Each and every time I opened the door or came back to our Stateroom, either one or several people were watching it.   At one time, two officers were standing there reading everything.  It was so funny.  

Maybe that is why I got a phone call to BLOW THE MICKEY HORN in Nassau on last Friday night.  It was wonderful


----------



## taeja71

krdisneybound said:
			
		

> Hi everyone:
> 
> I just got off the Wonder and will be posting a picture of my door that we decorated.   It was so very popular - Each and every time I opened the door or came back to our Stateroom, either one or several people were watching it.   At one time, two officers were standing there reading everything.  It was so funny.
> 
> Maybe that is why I got a phone call to BLOW THE MICKEY HORN in Nassau on last Friday night.  It was wonderful



 Congratulations and welcome home!


----------



## krdisneybound

Here is one pic of our Stateroom door  -   There is one more pic I took - after I put about 6 leis in different places, but haven't found it yet.   It looked really cool

I also had the inside decorated.


----------



## krdisneybound

here is another pic and different angle


----------



## Verandah Man

krdisneybound said:
			
		

> Hi everyone:
> 
> I just got off the Wonder and will be posting a picture of my door that we decorated.   It was so very popular - Each and every time I opened the door or came back to our Stateroom, either one or several people were watching it.   At one time, two officers were standing there reading everything.  It was so funny.
> 
> Maybe that is why I got a phone call to BLOW THE MICKEY HORN in Nassau on last Friday night.  It was wonderful




Kay--your door looks awesome and welcome to the Mickey DCL Hornblowers Association!!!


----------



## krdisneybound

Verandah Man said:
			
		

> Kay--your door looks awesome and welcome to the Mickey DCL Hornblowers Association!!!



You welcome, Andy  -  it is because of all of us posting on this thread that I have so many.    I want to look at all the sites we have posted with new backgrounds and make some different ones for my Sept. cruise.     There's going to be a lot of decorated doors then.  Looking forward to all the different ones and colors up and down the hallways.


----------



## ohMom

kaitlinsmom -- did i say THANK YOU yet for posting that clipart for me?? THANK YOU!!!!

does anyone have or have seen a clipart with a character (Mickey top choice) flying an airplane???  i'm researching for my parent's door sign, they are from Dayton OH and she wants to include something relevant to their hometown

thanks!


----------



## KaitlinsMom

Holy Cow!! Now that is what I call a decorated door!! Looks great!! Congratulations on blowing the horn!!!!

ohmom - You're very welcome!! Anytime!


----------



## krdisneybound

Verandah Man said:
			
		

> Kay--your door looks awesome and welcome to the Mickey DCL Hornblowers Association!!!



OH man, Andy.  I thought I was crusin' with you in October 2006.   but I see you are on in August.


----------



## krdisneybound

ohMom said:
			
		

> kaitlinsmom -- did i say THANK YOU yet for posting that clipart for me?? THANK YOU!!!!
> does anyone have or have seen a clipart with a character (Mickey top choice) flying an airplane???  i'm researching for my parent's door sign, they are from Dayton OH and she wants to include something relevant to their hometown
> thanks!



You know another thing you can do.   Find a picture of Mickey flying in an airplane also.   Scan it or make a picture and use that as a background.    

Brochures you get from Disney  could have something you like on it.

I took one day (actually yesterday at WDW in Epcot) and looked at postcards and such for pictures I want to do as a background on some new magnets I plan on making.


----------



## Peg911

Kay- ALL of your signs look FANTABULOUS!!!   Might I ask where you fouond the clip art that you used in the "together forever sign"  (It SO needs to be added to my collection for the honeymoon...)


----------



## ImMarcik

KRDisneybound, where did you get that picture of Mickey and Minnie at the bottome of your door with their backs to us looking out at the water? I think that might be good for our anniversary sign. Congrats on blowing the horn.


----------



## ljql_5969

Momeska said:
			
		

> krdisneybound,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love all the signs that DISers have so generously shared, however, I would only use them to get ideas. IMHO, I would never take someone elses artwork and just add my name to it. Granted, some people aren't as creative as others but I would certainly hope that credit would be given, where credit is due. I guess by posting our signs, we are taking that risk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure I am going to hear about this after I post it, but oh well.  I have to agree with Momeska.
> 
> I don't mind sharing pics but I guess it was weird to me to see 3 of my signs with different names on them.  I guess I would be worried now that I would end up on the cruise and the person in the room next to me would have the same picture.  I don't mind sharing pics as I PM'ed akasleepingbeauty with the picture of Ariel in front of the boat, but that was weird to see my door signs.  I have enjoyed seeing everyone else's but guess I will come up with new ones now as I had not planned on anyone using mine.  Now if people see mine when I cruise in 2006, they will just think I copied them.  I would also liked to have honked the horn because of my artwork.  Oh well.
Click to expand...


----------



## Peg911

OH MY-- I so did not intend to get all this started!!!   The "Looking over the Railing" picture just happened to be exactly what I've been looking for - and I *IN NO WAY * planned on "copying" Kay's sign.  I have so much respect for EVERYONE's signs that there is no way I would consider copying them. I apologize to anyone who thought I would just steal the art of others.


----------



## krdisneybound

ANYONE THAT wants to use any of the signs seen, can just right click on their mouse and save the picture into your "picture gallery" and then go in and change it in anyway you wish.   No one owns any of the backgrounds (probably except Disney  and they list them for us to use).    I have made backgrounds with pictures and postcards from Disney and other places.

If it is easier for an inexperienced person to start with a ready made background and learn from there, more power to them.  

If you don't want your background used, then you should not post it for everyone to see.  

I think it is nice and wonderful that first timers are making their own signs and I HOPE THEY ARE VERY HAPPY WITH THEM.

If I have any that someone wants, just let me know and I'll e-mail it to you right away.   I have no problem doing that.


----------



## ljql_5969

removed


----------



## Zandy595

We're all taking the same clipart from the same places, but when it's used the exact same way that you did your's...  well, you know the rest.  I've seen my sign designs posted by other people and know the feeling.  I know it's the chance I take when I post for everyone to see, that someone will take my ideas.  If someone asks me if they can use my design or gives me credit, I don't have a problem with it.  It's actually a compliment. 

I think, to keep the peace here and still show off our signs we should ask others if we can use their ideas.  I enjoy this thread and love to see everyone's great signs, but I don't want to see people upset by it.


----------



## zachsmomie

How do I post a picture of the sign I created?  You all inspired me so much and I wanted to share but I don't know how to get it into my post.  Is there someone I e-mail it too?


----------



## krdisneybound

zachsmomie said:
			
		

> How do I post a picture of the sign I created?  You all inspired me so much and I wanted to share but I don't know how to get it into my post.  Is there someone I e-mail it too?



I'll be glad to post for you  -  I just sent you a PM


----------



## Momeska

> We're all taking the same clipart from the same places, but when it's used the exact same way that you did your's... well, you know the rest. I've seen my sign designs posted by other people and know the feeling. I know it's the chance I take when I post for everyone to see, that someone will take my ideas. If someone asks me if they can use my design or gives me credit, I don't have a problem with it. It's actually a compliment.
> 
> I think, to keep the peace here and still show off our signs we should ask others if we can use their ideas. I enjoy this thread and love to see everyone's great signs, but I don't want to see people upset by it.



Sandy,
   I totally agree. We're posting our signs to show others what can be done. I've had some people PM me asking where I got a certain image or asking if they could use it to which I have absolutely no problem. In fact, as you said, it's a compliment. But when others completely copy the signs that were designed by others and then claim them as their own...well, it's just not right! We do take the chance in posting them that someone will do just that but I have faith that people have integrity and will do the right thing. I don't think some people understand that many of these signs took research and creativity in putting backgrounds, images, and text together. That being said...I agree that this is a great thread and do enjoy the creativity shown. Keep those signs coming!!!
 Linda


----------



## KCMiller

What is the big deal about using someone elses sign?  If you want to go down that road, how do you think the artists who drew the pictures you are all using in the first place feel?  Or the companies who own the images?  Umm, can you say 'copyright infringement'?  I work at a library, and this is a very real problem.  And yes, I know that some of these images came from Disney sites, and there were there for downloading - but not all of them, and not even most of them.  Most of these images are 'right click copy' images, which are unregulated.

The reason Disney isn't cracking down on this (like they did at that nursery school in Florida) is that it's more trouble than it's worth to prosecute.  They would be perfectly justified, however, in taking down any signs that get posted in public places with copyright protected images on them.  But don't mistake Disney's silence in this matter as implicit approval - we're just too small potatoes for them to bother about.  

Bottom line is, if people are going to get upset because someone is using 'their' signs, they should really be reminded that they are using someone ELSES images, as well.

Sauce for the goose, ya know . . . 


(ducking, running - but y'all know I'm right)

KC


----------



## Momeska

> What is the big deal about using someone elses sign? If you want to go down that road, how do you think the artists who drew the pictures you are all using in the first place feel? Or the companies who own the images? Umm, can you say 'copyright infringement'? I work at a library, and this is a very real problem. And yes, I know that some of these images came from Disney sites, and there were there for downloading - but not all of them, and not even most of them. Most of these images are 'right click copy' images, which are unregulated.



You are absolutely right that the "images" are there for anyone to use. The point I was trying to make was that someone "borrowed" these images and put them together with backgrounds, borders, font and text designs and designed them together to make a door sign. There was time and effort put into it as far as research and creativity. It isn't one image. I hope that this point came across to some people. I tried to do this in a civil manner without resorting to sarcasm and being unkind as I don't think that is necessary in this discussion.


----------



## krdisneybound

This is just for information in case you guys don't know this.

Do you know that you can Google someone and their name and if that person has posted a picture on the Internet, that gives anyone to use the picture or put into their use??

And in particular, this is the wording before you bring up the site:

*"The DIS Discussion Forums - Consent for copywrited pictures"*

Didn't know if you knew or not  -  it might be good to know for future reference

Everyone's posters and signs are really good and I am glad there are many of you learning how to do them.


----------



## KCMiller

Momeska said:
			
		

> You are absolutely right that the "images" are there for anyone to use. The point I was trying to make was that someone "borrowed" these images and put them together with backgrounds, borders, font and text designs and designed them together to make a door sign. There was time and effort put into it as far as research and creativity. It isn't one image. I hope that this point came across to some people. I tried to do this in a civil manner without resorting to sarcasm and being unkind as I don't think that is necessary in this discussion.




True, no need for sarcasm or being unkind.  Also, no need for pretending that quotation marks make it OK to "borrow" things.  Those who create these signs put in research and creativity - so does Disney when it researches and designs and pays artists to create characters.  Copying is copying, and although I realize that some peoples feeling are hurt because someone else 'copied' their door sign, it's really pot calling the kettle black.  

Think about it - if you designed an original character, and put it out there on the web, maybe as, oh, say, a part of your sig line, and someone comes along and copies it onto a poster and sells it, you would be upset, wouldn't you?  Same thing.  Fair use, you might be able to make a case for creating a sign for your own use, but I hear tell there are those who are being PAID to use copyright protected artwork to create door signs for other people . . . and as for getting our knickers in a bunch because someone had the audacity to copy what we copied - well, the nerve of some people . . .!



KC


----------



## krdisneybound

KCMiller said:
			
		

> True, no need for sarcasm or being unkind.  Also, no need for dissembling.  Those who create these signs put in research and creativity - so does Disney when it researches and designs and pays artists to create characters.  Copying is copying, and although I realize that some peoples feeling are hurt because someone else 'copied' their door sign, it's really pot calling the kettle black.
> Think about it - if you designed an original character, and put it out there on the web, maybe as oh, a part of your sig line, and someone comes along and copies it onto a poster and sells it, you would be upset, wouldn't you?  Same thing.  Fair use, you might be able to make a case for creating a sign for your own use, but I hear tell there are those who are being PAID to use copyright protected artwork to create door signs for other people . . .
> KC




_Oh my goodness_ -  please there was no sarcasm there or being unkind.   I just thought I would let those that don't know it is there.   Also no dissembling.

Please don't take it the wrong way.     I mean no harm whatsoever.

I love this thread and know everyone else does also.    Please keep showing your wonderful work.

If I didn't know, I would welcome the information and I would hope that others would also.

Please PM me if you want, I will be most happy to chat with you


----------



## cgcw

Kay, your door looks awesome.  You certainly worked hard making all of those magnets.

Seeing everyones magnets posted here inspired me to work on a couple of our own for the DVC member cruise in September.  As Kay said, I think there are a few people working on magnets for that cruise.  I have to say, without the information posted here, I never would have known anything about magnets until we got on the ship.  Being first time cruisers, it would have been a let down to be without.  Nothing which would have ruined our cruise, but certainly something I would have put time into before hand.

So, anyway, that's a long way of saying thanks.   I hope everyone continues to post their creations. 

Cindy


----------



## Momeska

> True, no need for sarcasm or being unkind. Also, no need for dissembling. Those who create these signs put in research and creativity - so does Disney when it researches and designs and pays artists to create characters. Copying is copying, and although I realize that some peoples feeling are hurt because someone else 'copied' their door sign, it's really pot calling the kettle black.
> 
> Think about it - if you designed an original character, and put it out there on the web, maybe as oh, a part of your sig line, and someone comes along and copies it onto a poster and sells it, you would be upset, wouldn't you? Same thing. Fair use, you might be able to make a case for creating a sign for your own use, but I hear tell there are those who are being PAID to use copyright protected artwork to create door signs for other people . . .


  

So...if I'm to understand you correctly, you feel that the stateroom signs should not, in all fairness to the artist who originated the characters, carry any images of Disney characters. Is this correct? As far as creating a sign for my own use, that is exactly what I did, however, I know it has been copied and used and by people who claim they've designed it. That was the chance I took by posting it. I have since tried to find a way to delete it from the gallery, to no avail. I'm not so much upset about anyone using it as much as someone using it and claiming they designed it. As I said earlier, it's flattering for someone to want to use it. As far as anyone making signs for others and receiving payment for them, are they being paid for their creativity or for materials? If it's just materials, IMHO, it's no different than anyone wanting to make their own sign however, lacking the creativity. I, personally, would not do it. But I will not speak for those who choose to. You have your opinion regarding the stateroom signs and I have mine and I think it best that we leave it there.


----------



## KCMiller

I do want to be clear about one thing - I personally LOVE these door signs.  I think they are neat ways to show how happy we all are to be part of this Disney world, you know?  My only problem is with people getting all offended because *gasp* someone copied their sign!  The sign THEY created (by copying fully protected images, fonts and borders).

I fully intend to make totally copyright infringed signage for the cabin doors on my cruise.  And if I see a sign I really like, that someone has posted on this public forum, I'll probably right click and copy it, changing it to suit my needs - just like the person who designed it did originally.  Will I say thank you?  Most likely.  Will I credit them?  Where?  With who?

Legal matters aren't opinions.  But I'm going to leave this discussion here, since I've said my piece.


KC (who didn't want to make everyone crazy with this, but who sometimes just can't stand it . . )


----------



## Memaw2Wm

ljql_5969 said:
			
		

> Momeska said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krdisneybound,
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure I am going to hear about this after I post it, but oh well.  I have to agree with Momeska.
> 
> I don't mind sharing pics but I guess it was weird to me to see 3 of my signs with different names on them.  I guess I would be worried now that I would end up on the cruise and the person in the room next to me would have the same picture.  I don't mind sharing pics as I PM'ed akasleepingbeauty with the picture of Ariel in front of the boat, but that was weird to see my door signs.  I have enjoyed seeing everyone else's but guess I will come up with new ones now as I had not planned on anyone using mine.  Now if people see mine when I cruise in 2006, they will just think I copied them.  I would also liked to have honked the horn because of my artwork.  Oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL ... mine sign was up there too ... just the names were different.
Click to expand...


----------



## TiggerKing

Okay, let's get back to the real purpose of this thread:

Does anyone know where I can find a download of the font for the Pirates of the Caribbean?    I have looked at some of the sources mentioned here, but have yet to find it.


----------



## castlegazer

I have a pirates of the Caribbean inspired door sign and I found all my images by doing a google image search.  I found a pic of a disney pin of Mickey as a pirate, I found lots and lots of artist work of the movie images, but I went further by having some neat antique stuff in it with pirate ships and scrolls and maps - no copyright infringement in mine.  Let your imagination go wild if this is the type of sign you want - mine looks really really cool.  I love it.


----------



## Momeska

I don't know what program you are using to create your signs but in PrintShop, there is a font called 'Bavand' that works nicely for a pirate theme. Fonts are funny...they can have different names on different programs. Good luck!


----------



## KaitlinsMom

Wow - Now I am feeling like I might be one of the copiers and don't even know it! Hope I am not, and if I am, I am truly sorry if I offended you. I try and take little ideas from everyone, and then make my own - 

If you are a scrapbooker, then you know this is called "scraplifting" and it is quite common and accepted - Most are really honored when others like their ideas. The only time it gets ugly is when someone has "scraplifted", then submits it to a magazine to be published and get $$$ for it.

Karen


----------



## kritter

jsut booked my first cruise do I need to make one of these signes going during halloween??Help me out please..


----------



## krdisneybound

kritter said:
			
		

> jsut booked my first cruise do I need to make one of these signes going during halloween??Help me out please..



If you have the time to look through this thread from the start, I am sure you will get an idea of what you want and the sites you can get to to help you.

If after that you can't find anything, then come back and let us know.   

There have been lots of sites listed that can help you a great deal.


----------



## Verandah Man

kritter said:
			
		

> jsut booked my first cruise do I need to make one of these signes going during halloween??Help me out please..




If you would like to work off this idea, feel free to do so, I made this design for some DIS'ers that was on the Magic for the *Halloween 2003 Cruise.*


----------



## krdisneybound

I knew you would come thru, Verandah Man.     You're the best at this.


----------



## taeja71

KaitlinsMom said:
			
		

> If you are a scrapbooker, then you know this is called "scraplifting" and it is quite common and accepted - Most are really honored when others like their ideas. The only time it gets ugly is when someone has "scraplifted", then submits it to a magazine to be published and get $$$ for it.Karen



O.K., so, if some one copies some one's sign exactly, should we call it..._mag door signlifting_?   Please all, see the humor in that. 

Sadly, b/c of recent events, I can see posters removing the pics of their door signs. I suggest, in humor of course, if you want to post your mag door signs, do what E-bay sellers do and put your name written across the picture so that it would be difficult for some one to copy the picture. Just a weird suggestion. 

And to *KRITTER*, I agree, click Verandah Man's link to Halloween 2003 and then comb through this thread to find font links, img links, etc. to get ideas for your door. And again, as krdisneybound said,





> If after that you can't find anything, then come back and let us know.


 Have fun creating your sign!

*Drink caffine, make sure your computer is ready for major downloading, make sure your printer has all the necessary ink colors, and get ready for one of the funest times of your creating history. Download, Create, and print away all! Cheers!*

Thought I was done, but I have to ask, is any one else working on a banner?


----------



## TiggerKing

Momeska said:
			
		

> I don't know what program you are using to create your signs but in PrintShop, there is a font called 'Bavand' that works nicely for a pirate theme. Fonts are funny...they can have different names on different programs. Good luck!


I am using Microsoft publisher to do my signs.  I may play around with it some more, but I did see some of the pirate night signs on here had a great font, and I didn't know if it was a download, or something already in the program.  Thanks for the info!



			
				castlegazer said:
			
		

> I have a pirates of the Caribbean inspired door sign and I found all my images by doing a google image search.  I found a pic of a disney pin of Mickey as a pirate, I found lots and lots of artist work of the movie images, but I went further by having some neat antique stuff in it with pirate ships and scrolls and maps - no copyright infringement in mine.  Let your imagination go wild if this is the type of sign you want - mine looks really really cool.  I love it.


Castlegazer, have you posted a pic of your sign?  I have found a lot of images, but I would love to see yours since it sounds so neat.  And, I promise not to "copy" it!


----------



## Disneynut4ever

Okay, this may be a totally dumb question  , and I admit I haven't read through the entire thread, but _why _ are we all making signs for our doors?  I just don't understand.


----------



## ohMom

krsndisney -- thanks for your reply to my question

in light of all the sidetrack discussion today - i think i'll ask again for any others that may have info for me 

does anyone have; or have seen; clipart of any character, Micker preferred, flying an airplane.  krsndisney was kind enough to suggest scanning a pic, but i don't have anything that i can think of

TIA


----------



## taeja71

Disneynut4ever said:
			
		

> Okay, this may be a totally dumb question  , and I admit I haven't read through the entire thread, but _why _ are we all making signs for our doors?  I just don't understand.



O.k., even I don't want to drudge through the thread to find an answer already typed. Door signs are a way for you to find your stateroom a little quicker. All the doors are steel and painted a bright white. Been in a hotel where all the doors look alike except the room numbers? Same theroy on the ship. Some DISers decorate w/ the lime green mickey heads (paint samples from Home Depot only) so other DISers can know where they are. I don't think any of us are looking for recognition from any one as we proudly display our door signs. In essence, its a fun and creative way to decorate your cabin door.


----------



## Disneynut4ever

taeja71 said:
			
		

> Door signs are a way for you to find your stateroom a little quicker. All the doors are steel and painted a bright white.
> 
> In essence, its a fun and creative way to decorate your cabin door.




Thanks!  Now I understand.  Maybe I'll try to make one for our cruise in Dec.


----------



## Verandah Man

ohMom said:
			
		

> krsndisney -- thanks for your reply to my question
> 
> in light of all the sidetrack discussion today - i think i'll ask again for any others that may have info for me
> 
> does anyone have; or have seen; clipart of any character, Micker preferred, flying an airplane.  krsndisney was kind enough to suggest scanning a pic, but i don't have anything that i can think of
> 
> TIA




Not sure if this will help, but I did see two clip art pictures with Mickey in an airplane on this site, you might want to check it out: *http://www.geocities.com/TheTropics/Resort/4382/mickey.html*


----------



## GritsGirl

If this works, I think you can scroll down to the "Ds" for Disney and come up with several clipart sites with lots of Disney stuff.

http://www.ugamedia.com/links/clipart.html

Grits


----------



## taeja71

GritsGirl said:
			
		

> If this works, I think you can scroll down to the "Ds" for Disney and come up with several clipart sites with lots of Disney stuff.
> 
> http://www.ugamedia.com/links/clipart.html
> 
> Grits



Big thumbs up! Thanks!


----------



## Zandy595

TiggerKing said:
			
		

> Okay, let's get back to the real purpose of this thread:
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find a download of the font for the Pirates of the Caribbean?    I have looked at some of the sources mentioned here, but have yet to find it.


This site has the Pirates of the Caribbean font.  http://www.disneyexperience.com/fonts.htm


----------



## Zandy595

ohMom said:
			
		

> does anyone have; or have seen; clipart of any character, Micker preferred, flying an airplane.  krsndisney was kind enough to suggest scanning a pic, but i don't have anything that i can think of
> 
> TIA


I have seen a cute picture of Mickey flying a plane, but I can't remember where.  I'm looking for it and will post if I find it.  I did find these though.


----------



## kritter

thanks so much this is really cute


----------



## taeja71

Sandy, those airplane imgs are adorable! Every thing is adorable on this thread.


----------



## TiggerKing

Zandy595 said:
			
		

> This site has the Pirates of the Caribbean font.  http://www.disneyexperience.com/fonts.htm



Thanks Zandy!


----------



## timswoman

I have watched this thread since the beginning and I must say that you guys are the best.

I will be cruising with my family & friends in October and I am very excited about making the door signs.  I think I will keep it a secret and put them on before everybody comes to the room.  I believe that my girls would be even more excited!!!

We have a total of 4 rooms!!!  So I've got some work to do but I'm very much looking forward to creating them.

I love the DIS'ers.  You guys are special!!!!

Once again thanks for your ideas and suggestions and sites!!!

Timswoman


----------



## Zandy595

timswoman said:
			
		

> I will be cruising with my family & friends in October and I am very excited about making the door signs.  I think I will keep it a secret and put them on before everybody comes to the room.  I believe that my girls would be even more excited!!!
> 
> We have a total of 4 rooms!!!  So I've got some work to do but I'm very much looking forward to creating them.


I cruised last October with my extended family (also 4 cabins).  I made signs for each door and (DS9 & I) secretly put them on when nobody was around.  They all loved them.


----------



## taeja71

OMG! FOUR staterooms!  Wow, I can just see the BANNER potential of that! Wouldn't that be cool!????


----------



## Cajun Princess

All the signs posted on this thread are GREAT!!!
A true inspiration to get me started making my own signs.
Thanks krdisneybound and Verandah Man you guys are the sign masters. LOL   

Someone was looking for a pic of balloons with the characters in them.  I happen to find it at:

geocities dot com/TheTropics/Resort/4382/groups

Sorry I couldn't post the web site.  I'm a newbie.

Thanks again to everyone for sharing the places for fonts and pics.


----------



## THESCHULTZFIVE

My family will doing our first Land/Sea vacation this October. This is also our first cruise ever! We are so excited!!! We have 2 rooms so I think I need to get started on our signs A.S.A.P. Hope to meet some DISers.


----------



## cruisedis05

Does anyone know about the doors at POR? We are doing the land/sea and I wanted to also make something for our land part.


----------



## taeja71

The night before leaving for family camp I commented to my DH, "I could've made a door for our cabin!" Unfortunately, I made the statement too late and was not in any mood to do any creating as I was supposed to be packing.


----------



## taeja71

bumping the thread up.


----------



## timswoman

taeja71 said:
			
		

> OMG! FOUR staterooms!  Wow, I can just see the BANNER potential of that! Wouldn't that be cool!????




Could you give me some suggestions?  I'm kinda imagination deficient.  I would LOVE any ideas.  I have the Printmaster Program so I think I could do it if I had an idea.

Thanks, Tammy


----------



## krdisneybound

timswoman said:
			
		

> Could you give me some suggestions?  I'm kinda imagination deficient.  I would LOVE any ideas.  I have the Printmaster Program so I think I could do it if I had an idea.
> Thanks, Tammy



Tammy:    This thread has been going for quite sometime now and the previous posts have MANY MANY ideas and sites listed where to get ideas from and clip arts.   If you scroll through them, I am sure you will get some very good ideas.    Many posters and signs are shown also.

Please take a look and if you have a problem, come back and ask us some very specific questions, if you wish.

Good luck to you


----------



## timswoman

krdisneybound said:
			
		

> Tammy:    This thread has been going for quite sometime now and the previous posts have MANY MANY ideas and sites listed where to get ideas from and clip arts.   If you scroll through them, I am sure you will get some very good ideas.    Many posters and signs are shown also.
> 
> Please take a look and if you have a problem, come back and ask us some very specific questions, if you wish.
> 
> Good luck to you



I have followed this thread from the beginning but I still cannot picture in my head a banner.


----------



## krdisneybound

For the individual who was asking for the balloons with the fab 5 inside the balloons - here it is again  -   hope this helps

http://www.kennedysplace.com/images/gang.jpg


----------



## krdisneybound

timswoman said:
			
		

> I have followed this thread from the beginning but I still cannot picture in my head a banner.



Verandah Man posted his banner about two weeks back 

and another banner was posted about a week ago.   

Did you not find them??    They are there - I don't know what post number it is.    The banners are shown in a small picture, not banner size on the screen.

It was their own creation with partly their own pictures on it.


----------



## krdisneybound

timswoman said:
			
		

> I have followed this thread from the beginning but I still cannot picture in my head a banner.



I'm not sure what you mean by "I still cannot picture it in my head a banner".

Do you mean you didn't see it or you can't remember what was on the banner??  Sorry


----------



## Verandah Man

The banner that I made measured 8.5" wide by 66" long. I used 6 sheets of banner paper and ran it through by printer at home. Banner was added below.


----------



## timswoman

Verandah Man said:
			
		

> The banner that I made measured 8.5" wide by 66" long. I used 6 sheets of banner paper and ran it through by printer at home. Banner was added below.



Thanks Andy.  You did a great job.  This is what I needed to see.  I think I can do it!!!

I was thinking about something doing something outside of our 4 rooms.  Any Ideas?


----------



## krdisneybound

The man did it again

Thanks, Andy  -  I had no idea where  your banner was

U 'da man  -  for sure


----------



## Verandah Man

timswoman said:
			
		

> Thanks Andy.  You did a great job.  This is what I needed to see.  I think I can do it!!!
> 
> I was thinking about doing something outside of our 4 rooms.  Any Ideas?




Actually, I'm hanging my banner inside our cabin, and putting magnetic door signs on the outside of our cabin door.


----------



## Verandah Man

krdisneybound said:
			
		

> The man did it again
> 
> Thanks, Andy  -  I had no idea where  your banner was
> 
> U 'da man  -  for sure



LOL!!! I think I found it back around page 9 or 10.


----------



## taeja71

> *timswoman* said, I was thinking about something doing something outside of our 4 rooms.  _Any Ideas_?



I'm thinking for fluidity you might want to have your banner posted above the four doors. However, I don't know the depth from the top of the ceiling to the top of the stateroom door (((does any one know? feel free to answer))). If there is any way to suspend the banner a little bit away from the stateroom door that might help too and that will probably take more work to keep the banner straight and flat.  I'm thinking of, if the banner is outside in the hallway and some one opens the door the banner get caught. Make sense? I love the idea of sections of banner going across all four doors at eye level, but w/ the stateroom door gaps I don't know how fluid your banner would look. The doors are not flush to the walls. 

For creating your banner, think about what characters you like or your fellow cruisers like. If you don't know, think about which characters match whose personality? Me, I am an Eeyore for sure and my son is a pirate. Think about what you would like to see on your sign and then look for the pics. Which cruise are you going on? Are you Double dipping like VMan? Are you celebrating a birthday/ anniversary/ a big event? Think about the tropics since you are either taking a Eastern or Western Carrib. trip. Look for palm trees, parrots, coconuts, hammocks, leis, hibiscus flowers, or sunsets. I hope these ideas will inspire you for your banner. I'm having a creative flash right now. Too bad I'm not creating my signs or banners right now.  You know what would be cute too? To make the door appear more 3-d you could get those hawaiian or vacation looking decorations. I've seen half flamingos and fish at the party store. Do you know what I'm posting about? They're wall or door decoration w/ the tissue paper bodies, but the head and rest of the body is 1-D or would it be 2-D??? Any way,  that would be really cute too to add or make part of your creation! 

*Have a fantastic time creating your banner!*


----------



## Zandy595

timswoman said:
			
		

> Thanks Andy.  You did a great job.  This is what I needed to see.  I think I can do it!!!
> 
> I was thinking about something doing something outside of our 4 rooms.  Any Ideas?


When we cruised with 4 cabins (in a row), not all the doors were in the same section of hallway.  There would have be no way to put a banner over the 4 doors.  I'm not exactly sure how to explain this.


----------



## taeja71

Verandah Man said:
			
		

> Actually, I'm hanging my banner inside our cabin, and putting magnetic door signs on the outside of our cabin door.




 I wish I could be a fly on the wall to see the stateroom attendants face when he/she sees your banner.   I know the staff is going to love it. Umm, I don't think I want to be a fly on the wall b/c I'd get killed....no thanks. Is that worth a chuckle?

I'm bumping this question up before it gets lost in the thread pages. ---> *cruisedis05 * said, Does anyone know about the _doors_ at POR? We are doing the land/sea and I wanted to also make something for our land part.


----------



## timswoman

taeja71 said:
			
		

> I'm thinking for fluidity you might want to have your banner posted above the four doors. However, I don't know the depth from the top of the ceiling to the top of the stateroom door (((does any one know? feel free to answer))). If there is any way to suspend the banner a little bit away from the stateroom door that might help too and that will probably take more work to keep the banner straight and flat.  I'm thinking of, if the banner is outside in the hallway and some one opens the door the banner get caught. Make sense? I love the idea of sections of banner going across all four doors at eye level, but w/ the stateroom door gaps I don't know how fluid your banner would look. The doors are not flush to the walls.
> 
> For creating your banner, think about what characters you like or your fellow cruisers like. If you don't know, think about which characters match whose personality? Me, I am an Eeyore for sure and my son is a pirate. Think about what you would like to see on your sign and then look for the pics. Which cruise are you going on? Are you Double dipping like VMan? Are you celebrating a birthday/ anniversary/ a big event? Think about the tropics since you are either taking a Eastern or Western Carrib. trip. Look for palm trees, parrots, coconuts, hammocks, leis, hibiscus flowers, or sunsets. I hope these ideas will inspire you for your banner. I'm having a creative flash right now. Too bad I'm not creating my signs or banners right now.  You know what would be cute too? To make the door appear more 3-d you could get those hawaiian or vacation looking decorations. I've seen half flamingos and fish at the party store. Do you know what I'm posting about? They're wall or door decoration w/ the tissue paper bodies, but the head and rest of the body is 1-D or would it be 2-D??? Any way,  that would be really cute too to add or make part of your creation!
> 
> *Have a fantastic time creating your banner!*



Thanks for your ideas.  They are what I need.

On our last 2 cruises I did use the 3D decorations and it made it much easier to locate our rooms.  I hope to surprise the children this year with banners and signs.  The only thing about banners is Tape.

I'm gonna go back and look at some threads at the insides of the cabins and the hallways.

Thanks again!!!


----------



## Verandah Man

> I wish I could be a fly on the wall to see the stateroom attendants face when he/she sees your banner.  I know the staff is going to love it. Umm, I don't think I want to be a fly on the wall b/c I'd get killed....no thanks. Is that worth a chuckle?


----------



## Zandy595

StuartMI, I hope you don't mind if I use your picture.  Those of you who were thinking of hanging a banner outside your cabin door, this picture might help.


----------



## donaldsgal

delete (mistake)


----------



## donaldsgal

ohMom said:
			
		

> krsndisney -- thanks for your reply to my question
> 
> in light of all the sidetrack discussion today - i think i'll ask again for any others that may have info for me
> 
> does anyone have; or have seen; clipart of any character, Micker preferred, flying an airplane.  krsndisney was kind enough to suggest scanning a pic, but i don't have anything that i can think of
> 
> TIA



http://members.aol.com/_ht_a/kaelanariale/pins/03/94.jpg

Hope this works for you.


----------



## jfis1020

timswoman said:
			
		

> The only thing about banners is Tape.



I can solve this!!!  Go to a store that sells teacher's supplies an ask for "Fun Tack".  It is blue (dont' get the white kind....it's terrible).  Anyway, you just put some pieces on the back about the size of a dime.  It sticks to the wall well and holds up your sign(s).  I would make one suggestion, though.  Put a piece of tape on the back of the sign (not rolled up, just flat against the paper) and stick the Fun Tack to the tape because the Fun Tack will create an oily mark on the sign.  It is perfectly safe for the walls, as we use it in the classroom all the time!


----------



## taeja71

Verandah Man said:
			
		

>



Not only are you super helpful, but you are kind as well.


----------



## donaldsgal

By the way, I'm the poster looking for the Fab 5 balloon image. Thanks for sending that on, several of you!


----------



## MommyBoo!

You know, if you could do a banner across four doors, it would be neat to do a Disney Character alphabet.  Ariel, Baloo, Cinderella, Dopey, etc.  And you could put life preservers after so many characters to keep the cruise theme.  Or lime green mickey heads.   Ya think?  I don't know.  

It's late and I just read this whole thread.  I was checking out the cruises on some websites today and this thread and you all make them seem even more fun.


----------



## TiggerKing

I was just doing a search for a font another poster recommended and found this site with 6500+ free downloadable fonts.  Thought this might be of interest for those (like me) who had no idea what you could get for free on fonts!

http://www.webpagepublicity.com/free-fonts.html


----------



## Peg911

...another neat font site (and free)

www.dafont.com


----------



## Momeska

Thanks, Tiggerking...some really great fonts and FREE! Love it!


----------



## TiggerKing

Peg911 said:
			
		

> ...another neat font site (and free)
> 
> www.dafont.com



Peggy:

That is so cool!  I was checking out the Christmas fonts, and there is one in there for a Mickey Christmas that puts a Mickey Head in the middle of each capital letter.  Pretty cool!


----------



## UGAFan0829

Here is our door sings from our 3 night cruise...the top one was for it being our "Maiden Voyage" and the other was to honor the DH's b-day...Been trying to get these posted forever!


----------



## krdisneybound

What beautiful signs.    Great job.    



			
				UGAFan0829 said:
			
		

> Here is our door sings from our 3 night cruise...the top one was for it being our "Maiden Voyage" and the other was to honor the DH's b-day...Been trying to get these posted forever!


----------



## lisa702

Any personal preference for Magic Artist or Magic Artist Deluxe? I'm also looking at Printmaster Silver and Printshop 12.   TIA!


----------



## Timon

I thought I would post ours   

joemuseum made the fabulous graphic for our cruise and posted on the cruise meet thread so we can all save it. Here's the graphic:









And this is what I came up with for the door magnet:


----------



## Peg911

...just a friendly bump


----------



## kritter

great signs


----------



## disneyfan551

Timon...  I hadn't seen our graphic yet, but it's great!!  Love your version too!  I've got too many door signs that I want to make now!!


----------



## taeja71

Bumpity, bump, bump.


----------



## woj68

Great signs!


----------



## ksoehrlein

I'd love to make a honeymoon-themed one for a friend of mine who's a huge Tigger fan.  Any ideas?


----------



## Ct_TiggerFan

Great Thead all, thanks for many great ideals


----------



## taeja71

ksoehrlein said:
			
		

> I'd love to make a honeymoon-themed one for a friend of mine who's a huge Tigger fan.  Any ideas?



I really like your Its a Small World graphic that you modified for the DIS in your signature line. Where'd you find the graphic?


----------



## bridegirl

I found this thread in my search for door sign resources and information

Great job, to all of you!!!

Does someone on here want to start a magnetic door sign making business?  I will be your first customer!

Susy


----------



## jfis1020

Timon said:
			
		

> I thought I would post ours
> 
> joemuseum made the fabulous graphic for our cruise and posted on the cruise meet thread so we can all save it. Here's the graphic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is what I came up with for the door magnet:



Wow!  You guys are so talented!  I am trying to "finish" up my projects as we fly out tomorrow!!!  Now mine look so drab!!!


----------



## krdisneybound

bridegirl said:
			
		

> I found this thread in my search for door sign resources and information
> Great job, to all of you!!!
> Does someone on here want to start a magnetic door sign making business?  I will be your first customer!
> Susy




Suzy:  it is really very easy.   if you don't have magnetic paper you can pint your signs on plain paper and then buy the little magnetic strips and us that for magnetic for placing on door or whatever

do you have programs already??    

There are so many good suggestions in this thread.  I am sure you can follow some of them.     A couple of people have explained very carefully how to do some projects


----------



## Disneynut4ever

> krdisneybound
> I blew the "MICKEY HORN" on the Wonder 7/8/05



My kids would love that!!!  How can we become the person to blow the horn?  We're taking the kids in December.


----------



## krdisneybound

Disneynut4ever said:
			
		

> My kids would love that!!!  How can we become the person to blow the horn?  We're taking the kids in December.




I am pretty sure that the kids can't do it.    Just adults can be on the Bridge when the ship leaves.   There is a lot going on at that time

they asked me about kids when I was approached and I said it was just DH and I


----------



## Azptcruiser




----------



## drlum

Can you just use double sided tape to stick you sign to the doors?  Or is this a problem.


----------



## pdarrah

The problem with tape (double sided or regular) is that you really need to get it back off the door.  It doesn't seem fair to leave scraping it off to the cabin stewards who already have a lot to do in getting their rooms turned around in just a few hours.  It is always possible if tape were to start to be a problem that DCL might ban the door signs rather than deal with the mess.  Since the doors are metal and magnets are easy to put up and remove, it seems like a good solution for everyone.

At most hobby stores (and even sometimes places like Walmart or Target) you can get "Magnetic tape" which is sticky on one side (to stick to your sign or whatever) and magnet on the other.

pdarrah


----------



## krdisneybound

Beautiful door that you decorated.   Kudos to you



			
				Azptcruiser said:
			
		

>


----------



## Azptcruiser

pdarrah said:
			
		

> The problem with tape (double sided or regular) is that you really need to get it back off the door.  It doesn't seem fair to leave scraping it off to the cabin stewards who already have a lot to do in getting their rooms turned around in just a few hours.  It is always possible if tape were to start to be a problem that DCL might ban the door signs rather than deal with the mess.  Since the doors are metal and magnets are easy to put up and remove, it seems like a good solution for everyone.
> 
> At most hobby stores (and even sometimes places like Walmart or Target) you can get "Magnetic tape" which is sticky on one side (to stick to your sign or whatever) and magnet on the other.
> 
> pdarrah




Deinately use magnets. Make it a great deal easier for everyone and is not that expensive.


----------



## Pooh_Friend#1

Such great signs.  Can anyone tell me where to find the clipart with Mickey and Minnie at the ships steering wheel.  (okay you can all laugh now because I cannot think of the term for the wheel!!!!)


----------



## donaldsgal

Pooh_Friend#1 said:
			
		

> Such great signs.  Can anyone tell me where to find the clipart with Mickey and Minnie at the ships steering wheel.  (okay you can all laugh now because I cannot think of the term for the wheel!!!!)



http://disney.go.com/desktopstop/characters/classic/wallpapers/index.html

This should take you straight there. Open the image (bottom far left), right click, and save to your computer. If it doesn't show this, go to the scrollbar on the right, choose "Mickey and Friends" and then "wallpaper".


----------



## Pooh_Friend#1

donaldsgal said:
			
		

> http://disney.go.com/desktopstop/characters/classic/wallpapers/index.html
> 
> This should take you straight there. Open the image (bottom far left), right click, and save to your computer. If it doesn't show this, go to the scrollbar on the right, choose "Mickey and Friends" and then "wallpaper".


Thank you so much!!!  I have done a few signs for my mom already but that graphic was too cute to pass up!!!!!


----------



## krdisneybound

Inside door to our Stateroom


----------



## krdisneybound

OK - here is a banner that I just finished.   My first one and it is just an experiment.   Did it quickly.    Now that I know it can be done by me, I'm off to do more  -   This was so much fun -   I have pockets to put each section into to put the 8 sheets together and keep them in line.  I'll look better when I get it together in their sleeves and hang it up


----------



## lotsofboys

krdisneybound....You have unbelievable talent.  I have enjoyed all your tidbits of information and pictures, but this banner tops them all


----------



## krdisneybound

lotsofboys said:
			
		

> krdisneybound....You have unbelievable talent.  I have enjoyed all your tidbits of information and pictures, but this banner tops them all



thank you so much for the vote of confidence.   it is actually fun and I want to go in and find some cool clip art thingies and put them together.   Thanks again.


----------



## krdisneybound

Here it is finished and in the plastic hanging sleeve.   For some reason the colors are not showing properly.  Resized the pic also so it is not so large - can't wait to make another one


----------



## krdisneybound

just remember guys  -  the banners use a whole lot of color ink.    With the one I made - I printed it out twice before I placed the sections together and the third time the colors were pretty much used up.   So be prepared to use a lot of ink cartridges.    

Note to self:    go to Office Depot for more cartridges tomorrow.............


----------



## taeja71

krdisneybound said:
			
		

> Here it is finished and in the plastic hanging sleeve.   For some reason the colors are not showing properly.  Resized the pic also so it is not so large - can't wait to make another one




You found a great alternative to banner paper! I really like your banner. I'm sure the colors look beautiful too. I noticed you'll be going to Hawaii in 9 /05...ever consider making a door sign or banner for your trip to Hawaii ???


----------



## krdisneybound

taeja71 said:
			
		

> You found a great alternative to banner paper! I really like your banner. I'm sure the colors look beautiful too. I noticed you'll be going to Hawaii in 9 /05...ever consider making a door sign or banner for your trip to Hawaii ???



Very good idea.   Going 'cause my son is renewing his marriage vows on the beach before he is deployed again.   They won't tell him where he is going.  

 I'll have to think about that one and exactly what to say.   I can make it to hang up in their house afterwards.


----------



## krdisneybound

another banner made.  Don't know where they are going to be hung.   But it's fun doing them.


----------



## krdisneybound

Come on, guys,  someone else has to post their door magnets or banners.   Veranda Man  -  where are your banners??  

Here is another one I made.   This one I made single.

IF ANYONE WANTS A DISC TO MAKE THE BANNERS, I HAVE ONLY TWO (2) OF THEM and they are new.    Let me know and I'll send to you.  I only have two of them, now.   You can download the software and then send it to someone else to use also.


----------



## kritter

love the banner would love to make one for when we go and hang it at our pre cruise party...let me know how to make one....I would hang it in my stateroom as well..


----------



## kritter

did you love the 8th deck or what??


----------



## krdisneybound

*This is the website you can go to for all the downloads.   It is where I am getting my ideas from.      Very, very easy to do.   Just take your time and if you make a mistake, you just start over again.   It is a good idea to "save as" from time to time as you add something, in case your machine locks out on you.   Mine did a couple of time*.

www.avery.com/signs


----------



## kritter

thanks so mcuh I will check it out..


----------



## kritter

I need to book town car service from my dvc to Mco who do recommend??


----------



## krdisneybound

There are so many limo services in the area.   Here is a site you can look at for some prices:

http://www.wdwinfo.com/Transportation/transportation-rates.htm

Also, at the resort, they maybe can give you some suggestions also.  It is quite expensive also.

Mears is a transportation that is used quite a lot.

What about the Magical Express service at Disney.   Did you get a brochure from Disney about that?


----------



## kritter

Does anyone know if I can fax in my grocery list to a store when I use florida tours


----------



## taeja71

krdisneybound said:
			
		

> Come on, guys,  someone else has to post their door magnets or banners.   Veranda Man  -  where are your banners??  ...




Kay, I wish I WAS going some where so I can make a door sign or banner. We won't be doing any traveling for quite a while.


----------



## Verandah Man

I haven't made anymore banners since the first one a made a couple of weeks ago. Between my DD oral surgery to remove her four impacted wisdom teeth last week, and my upcoming knee surgery this coming Monday, I haven't felt much like creating anything new, but I have enjoyed seeing your banners Kay!!!


----------



## donaldsgal

kritter said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if I can fax in my grocery list to a store when I use florida tours



No offense is intended, but these are questions that should probably be asked on the main board or another thread so this one doesn't get off track.

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## krdisneybound

Verandah Man said:
			
		

> I haven't made anymore banners since the first one a made a couple of weeks ago. Between my DD oral surgery to remove her four impacted wisdom teeth last week, and my upcoming knee surgery this coming Monday, I haven't felt much like creating anything new, but I have enjoyed seeing your banners Kay!!!



Dental work - oh my.  Been there done that, I feel for her.   Hope she feels better.   And the knee surgery, I will be thinking of you.   Good luck.  Pixie dust to you - you are definitely in my prayers.  

I look forward to your banners soon.


----------



## krdisneybound

Another one.   Got to thinking about missing my family while I am away.   So to remind me of my children, I made this banner to hang over our bed in our Stateroom


----------



## donaldsgal

Here are some more of my signs (keeping up the plan to post one for the AM and one for the PM):

http://www.photodump.com/direct/atsjen/CastawayCay2-Friday.jpg
http://www.photodump.com/direct/atsjen/CastawayCay3-Friday.jpg
http://www.photodump.com/direct/atsjen/LastSeaDay-Thursday.jpg

Still need one for Wednesday night. Hmmmm.

Good work Kr!!!


----------



## krdisneybound

Very Kewl, Jenny  -  The ship with the hidden mickey cloud is so neat.   I like that one.


----------



## scrappy910

Jenny,

Your magnets are great, just like the ones you have previously posted.  After seeing yours I was thinking of doing a different magnet for each day of our cruise.  I liked the ones you did with the different shows.  We are on the 14 day repo cruise, so don't know if I will have time to "create" 14 different ones.

Keep up the good work.

Carol


----------



## Tiger Lily 03

Still haven't made anything. I've got one moe weekend event before the cruise so I am waiting to get beyond that next week and then I believe I will get cranking on the magnet(s?).

Thanks to all who are so kind and generous to share your creativity.

I have actually gone through all the pages posted one more time.


----------



## donaldsgal

Here are two signs I've finally made for Wednesday night of the cruise. Nothing special was going on, so I had to think, think, think!

Option 1: http://www.photodump.com/direct/atsjen/JasmineandAladdinFullSign-Wednesday798.jpg
Option 2:  http://www.photodump.com/direct/atsjen/JasmineandAladdinSign-Wednesday.jpg

Which one do you guys like better? I like the bigger one because it's a bit clearer, but the one with their whole bodies is nice because it brings the feeling of him swooping in on his magic carpet. I've got to get DSis' opinion on this tonight.

And since we changed our excursion to the Golden Eagle Catamaran at St. Maarten, here's the sign I changed to go with it:
http://www.photodump.com/direct/atsjen/CatamaranExcursionSign-Tuesday434.jpg

Think it looks okay? I couldn't make a clear oval picture; had to insert the oval and then erase around it. DSis she thought it looked watery, so she liked it. And I keep getting that smudgy look around the lettering because I'm copying word art from Word into Paint.   Hard to fix that! 

I haven't decided what I'm going to do with the Nemo sign I made.


----------



## krdisneybound

Doesn't look watery.    Great one.    Hope you are by the elevators so that more people can see the sign every day.      Yea, it is sorta hard to do some things.

I LIKE IT VERY MUCH.


----------



## Verandah Man

IMHO, I would choose the sign with the flying carpet, over the close-up version.


----------



## brack

Our last door was very sparse but we are planning some very grandiose decorations for our next one.


----------



## Cajun Princess

Everyone has made some really great signs.  

donaldsgal,  were did you get the photo of the ship and that one with mickey and minnie?  I have hunted for pictures like that but can't find any   

I to have been inspired to create a sign per day.  Trying to keep it a secret from the family so it will be a little surprise each day.


----------



## donaldsgal

Cajun Princess said:
			
		

> Everyone has made some really great signs.
> 
> donaldsgal,  were did you get the photo of the ship and that one with mickey and minnie?  I have hunted for pictures like that but can't find any
> 
> I to have been inspired to create a sign per day.  Trying to keep it a secret from the family so it will be a little surprise each day.



The one with Mickey and Minnie - do you mean at the ship's wheel or looking at the boat? 

Ship's wheel here: http://disney.go.com/desktopstop/characters/classic/wallpapers/index.html
Looking at the dock: http://images.google.com/imgres?img...ise+Line+postcards%22&svnum=10&hl=en&lr=&sa=G
The one with the ship? Hmmm. I just did a search under Google Images for "The Disney Magic" and saved to my desktop.

Glad my obsession has inspired others. My DSis/travel mate just thinks I"m nuts.


----------



## Cajun Princess

Wow, donaldsgal that was quick   Thanks so much.  I was looking for the one of them looking at the  ship.  How did you get the words off the picture.  I right clicked and saved picture as  - put in a disney pic folder in My Pictures.  Now I don't know how to get the words off.  Still have lots to learn.


----------



## donaldsgal

I aim to please.   

What I do is copy part of the picture that is the same color but has no image on it. Then I paste it over the words. Pretty easy. You can do this in Microsoft Paint, which is a common, basic, not-very-advanced program on all systems that have Windows. 

HTH.


----------



## jan&theboys

Okay, we have quite a few images to post here, so please bear with me...

First I'll start with a photo of the stateroom door, then I'll post them individually.  Hope you enjoy them...


----------



## jan&theboys

Here's the way the door looked after we decorated it...


----------



## jan&theboys

Here are the signs individually.  This is our first time doing these so I hope you like them...


----------



## krdisneybound

Your stateroom door signs are fabulous.    So nice to see some wonderful signs again.   Great ideas everyone comes up with.    How nice.


----------



## taeja71

jan&theboys said:
			
		

> Here are the signs individually.  This is our first time doing these so I hope you like them...[/IMG]



Kudos to you for all the work you did! It's great to see your creativity.  I hope many people were able to see your door signs as well. BTW, Welcome Home!


----------



## jan&theboys

Thank you all for the kind words!!  We received some compliments from some of the cast members onboard, and as others have said it made it a LOT easier for the kids to know where our stateroom was located.  We had a lot of fun creating these, and I hope we can inspire others to become even more creative.  Thanks again!


----------



## ImMarcik

jan&theboys said:
			
		

> Thank you all for the kind words!!  We received some compliments from some of the cast members onboard, and as others have said it made it a LOT easier for the kids to know where our stateroom was located.  We had a lot of fun creating these, and I hope we can inspire others to become even more creative.  Thanks again!



Great signs!!!! I still havent started but I have a few ideas in my mind. I have 3 months still to put them on paper.


----------



## kritter

i love that sign my daughter love ariel  she would freak for it..


----------



## Nik's Mom

I'll add this to my list of things to do! Your signs are great! I can't wait to do mine (and post it here, of course)!


----------



## Nik's Mom

O.k. That didn't take long. I'm back with my first magnetic door sign.
Drum roll please.....


----------



## donaldsgal

Nik's Mom said:
			
		

> O.k. That didn't take long. I'm back with my first magnetic door sign.
> Drum roll please.....



Good job! Looks great.


----------



## ImMarcik

kritter said:
			
		

> i love that sign my daughter love ariel  she would freak for it..



Thank you, my friend made if for me.


----------



## krdisneybound

Nik's Mom said:
			
		

> I'll add this to my list of things to do! Your signs are great! I can't wait to do mine (and post it here, of course)!




There are no drums on the smileys, but          

Love that picture


----------



## krdisneybound

Oh yes there is  -  here the are........................


----------



## Zandy595

jan&theboys ~ I love your signs!  Great Job!


----------



## Nik's Mom

These signs are so fun. I think I'll make another one! You guys have such great ideas!


----------



## disneycrazzzy

...when everyone has their stateroom doors covered in magnets?  I am sure it will skew the ship's compass or something...

Seriously,  thanks everyone for the inspiration to make some decorations for our door on the repo cruise.  We've never cruised and I can't believe how much fun I had reading this thread and then making my own designs.  I took a whole other take on it than most of the ones here, but I did get lots of ideas.  Since I don't want to show anybody until we get back, I have a few ideas I will share:

-Create your family name with nautical flags
-I had great luck using google to search for images
-buy more than one package of magnetic sheets, you'll need it
-use Microsoft Paint to alter images if they aren't quite what you want
-use Microsoft Photo Editor to size, crop, and make edges of images transparent

Now I just need to remember to take a picture of our door before we get off the ship.  I hope over the course of 14 days I'll remember.  Again,  thanks all who have posted with ideas and advice!

disneycrazzzy

Only 14 days and we are off to DL for 7 days in CA, 14 days with DCL, 3 days at WDW!!!


----------



## taeja71

disneycrazzzy said:
			
		

> ...when everyone has their stateroom doors covered in magnets?  I am sure it will skew the ship's compass or something...
> 
> Seriously,  thanks everyone for the inspiration to make some decorations for our door on the repo cruise.  We've never cruised and I can't believe how much fun I had reading this thread and then making my own designs.  I took a whole other take on it than most of the ones here, but I did get lots of ideas.  Since I don't want to show anybody until we get back, I have a few ideas I will share:
> 
> -Create your family name with nautical flags
> -I had great luck using google to search for images
> -buy more than one package of magnetic sheets, you'll need it
> -use Microsoft Paint to alter images if they aren't quite what you want
> -use Microsoft Photo Editor to size, crop, and make edges of images transparent
> 
> Now I just need to remember to take a picture of our door before we get off the ship.  I hope over the course of 14 days I'll remember.  Again,  thanks all who have posted with ideas and advice!
> 
> disneycrazzzy
> 
> Only 14 days and we are off to DL for 7 days in CA, 14 days with DCL, 3 days at WDW!!!



..._when everyone has their stateroom doors covered in magnets?  I am sure it will skew the ship's compass or something...  _   
I guess if the aft and forward are equally covered w/ door mags I guess the ship's compass would be re-balanced . Make sense? Bad, I know. 

*disneycrazzzy,* I'm glad you were inspired, thanks for the cool tips,  and HAVE A FANTASTIC CRUISE! You are soooo lucky!  I can't wait to see your signs when you get home. 

Did you make a door sign for your hotel room while in FLA and Anaheim? Just a thought. I think the hotel staff would get a kick out of it. Sure wish there was a big thumbs up smilie out there me to give you.


----------



## taeja71

disneycrazzzy said:
			
		

> ...when everyone has their stateroom doors covered in magnets?  I am sure it will skew the ship's compass or something...
> 
> Seriously,  thanks everyone for the inspiration to make some decorations for our door on the repo cruise.  We've never cruised and I can't believe how much fun I had reading this thread and then making my own designs.  I took a whole other take on it than most of the ones here, but I did get lots of ideas.  Since I don't want to show anybody until we get back, I have a few ideas I will share:
> 
> _-Create your family name with nautical flags
> -I had great luck using google to search for images
> -buy more than one package of magnetic sheets, you'll need it
> -use Microsoft Paint to alter images if they aren't quite what you want
> -use Microsoft Photo Editor to size, crop, and make edges of images transparent_
> 
> Now I just need to remember to take a picture of our door before we get off the ship.  I hope over the course of 14 days I'll remember.  Again,  thanks all who have posted with ideas and advice!
> 
> disneycrazzzy
> 
> Only 14 days and we are off to DL for 7 days in CA, 14 days with DCL, 3 days at WDW!!!



I can hear the oooh's and aaah's of readers reading your suggestions. Sorry to post again.


----------



## ericamanda01

I made the mistake of reading this entire thread. My mistake was that I have gotten very little done around the house.   But hey I have some signs made! Now lets see if I can post them...I have no idea how to post them. A little help please.


----------



## donaldsgal

ericamanda01 said:
			
		

> I made the mistake of reading this entire thread. My mistake was that I have gotten very little done around the house.   But hey I have some signs made! Now lets see if I can post them...I have no idea how to post them. A little help please.



I'll send you a PM in a sec with directions.


----------



## tink2020

subscribing!


----------



## ericamanda01

Thank you so much krdisneybound & donaldsgal, DH showed me what the problem was so here we go! I hope this works....Holding my breath....


----------



## ericamanda01

Last two ...for now. This is as addictive as cruisin the boards!


----------



## donaldsgal

ericamanda01 said:
			
		

> Last two ...for now. This is as addictive as cruisin the boards!



OHMYGOSH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have been looking looking looking for just such a pic of Palo. Where did you get it? Can I get it there too? Can I use it?


----------



## ericamanda01

Of corse you can. Here's the link for the Palos picture. http://www.themeparks.com/library-06/dcl/wonder016.htm
And this is the link for more pictures. You have to scroll to the bottom of the page for the DCL pictures.
http://www.themeparks.com/disneyphotos.htm


----------



## kritter

great job and wonderful pictures....you udid great!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## krdisneybound

SUPER DUPER job on your signs.    They are beautiful.   Excellent - excellent job.


----------



## jan&theboys

I agree; great job and congratulations!!


----------



## krdisneybound

I found a postcard here at the house and  made a sign out of it.  Here it is


----------



## taeja71

*EricAmanda01,* I love your signs, you did a great job! Sorry this thread pulled you away from important (house)work. he he he. I like your CC picture w/ the 'you are here' and the arrow pointing that's really cute. I also love the fireworks pic of  the WDW castle. That's soOOOOO pretty. It's late, I'm tired, but I just had to get one post in for today!


----------



## ericamanda01

Wow   thanks everyone! This thread should get the credit. I got most of my ideas here!


----------



## ericamanda01

Gental bump so others can learn from the thread!


----------



## S.Sunshine

disneycrazzzy said:
			
		

> ...when everyone has their stateroom doors covered in magnets?  I am sure it will skew the ship's compass or something...
> 
> Seriously,  thanks everyone for the inspiration to make some decorations for our door on the repo cruise.  We've never cruised and I can't believe how much fun I had reading this thread and then making my own designs.  I took a whole other take on it than most of the ones here, but I did get lots of ideas.  Since I don't want to show anybody until we get back, I have a few ideas I will share:
> 
> -Create your family name with nautical flags
> -I had great luck using google to search for images
> -buy more than one package of magnetic sheets, you'll need it
> -use Microsoft Paint to alter images if they aren't quite what you want
> -use Microsoft Photo Editor to size, crop, and make edges of images transparent
> 
> Now I just need to remember to take a picture of our door before we get off the ship.  I hope over the course of 14 days I'll remember.  Again,  thanks all who have posted with ideas and advice!
> 
> disneycrazzzy
> 
> Only 14 days and we are off to DL for 7 days in CA, 14 days with DCL, 3 days at WDW!!!




What is your cabin number?  I want to stop by and take a look.  (see you in 18 days)


----------



## S.Sunshine

ericamanda01 said:
			
		

> Of corse you can. Here's the link for the Palos picture. http://www.themeparks.com/library-06/dcl/wonder016.htm
> And this is the link for more pictures. You have to scroll to the bottom of the page for the DCL pictures.
> http://www.themeparks.com/disneyphotos.htm




OK now I am in trouble.  I will never get any work done.  Too many magnets to make.  So little time. (OH YEAH - and packing and house cleaning to do.  Good thing I am taking the week off before we sail.) Thanks for the GREAT websites.

9 more days of work and 18 until we "Sail Away"


----------



## lotsofboys

Quote:
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=alt2 style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px inset; BORDER-TOP: 1px inset; BORDER-LEFT: 1px inset; BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px inset">Originally Posted by *disneycrazzzy*

_...when everyone has their stateroom doors covered in magnets? I am sure it will skew the ship's compass or something..._

_Seriously, thanks everyone for the inspiration to make some decorations for our door on the repo cruise. We've never cruised and I can't believe how much fun I had reading this thread and then making my own designs. I took a whole other take on it than most of the ones here, but I did get lots of ideas. Since I don't want to show anybody until we get back, I have a few ideas I will share:_

_-Create your family name with nautical flags_
_-I had great luck using google to search for images_
_-buy more than one package of magnetic sheets, you'll need it_
_-use Microsoft Paint to alter images if they aren't quite what you want_
_-use Microsoft Photo Editor to size, crop, and make edges of images transparent_

_Now I just need to remember to take a picture of our door before we get off the ship. I hope over the course of 14 days I'll remember. Again, thanks all who have posted with ideas and advice!_

_disneycrazzzy_

_Only 14 days and we are off to DL for 7 days in CA, 14 days with DCL, 3 days at WDW!!!_

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



			
				S.Sunshine said:
			
		

> What is your cabin number? I want to stop by and take a look. (see you in 18 days)


 


Hi S.Sunshine and disneycrazzzy, I haven't seen either of you on our cruise meet thread. Come on over, there is a great group of 500 or so talking about this once in a lifetime trip 

Michelle


----------



## lotsofboys

Not thinking today here is the link to the Aug 20th repo cruise thread:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=820216

Hope to see you there.

Michelle


----------



## lisa702

ericamanda01 said:
			
		

> Last two ...for now. This is as addictive as cruisin the boards!



LOVE your signs!!!!


----------



## krdisneybound

Nothing special but another one I did today from the postcard site for Disney


----------



## disneybride96

Where is the Disney Postcard sight? I'm looking for some clipart!
Here is my last door sign:


----------



## krdisneybound

here are the postcard sites that was listed previously

http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/DisneyPCs.html


----------



## runa00

fyi: white boards to write messages are at cvs this week for $1.99 and include the marker. i didn't see dis green buy got disney princess pink


----------



## taeja71

runa00 said:
			
		

> fyi: white boards to write messages are at cvs this week for $1.99 and include the marker. i didn't see dis green buy got disney princess pink



Have you thought about taping lime green mickey heads around the border of your white board? Hmmmm....just a thought.


----------



## Mboothby

SUPER COOL...hey...where does one GET magnetic paper and can you use it in a home printer?


----------



## scrapperjill

you can get magnetic sheets for home printers at places like....Wal Mart, Office Depot, Office Max, Target, Fred Myers.... as you can see you can find it alot of places...And yes you can use it in home printers

From what I've found the best deal is Office Depot (at least around my house)


----------



## Nik's Mom

I just got my magnetic paper from Office depot. I only bought 5 sheets. I should have bought more. Anyway, it was pretty easy to print on. I just had to give my paper a little push as it started to print.


----------



## cquick

I made a couple of signs to put on our cabin door for the DVC cruise Sept. 3, but I don't know how to send them to Disboards to show them off.  I guess you will all be surprised when we get on the ship!


----------



## taeja71

cquick said:
			
		

> I made a couple of signs to put on our cabin door for the DVC cruise Sept. 3, but I don't know how to send them to Disboards to show them off.  I guess you will all be surprised when we get on the ship!



Oh, we can find ways to help you get your door signs posted here on the Mag door thread.     Aha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## cquick

Today's my birthday and we only have one more month to go until the DVC member's  cruise!   :


----------



## donaldsgal

cquick, I sent you a PM for how to upload pics of your signs.

And   

ETA: Part of the directions say "the pics I sent to you". Disregard this; I originally sent this to someone I made signs for and forgot to take it out befor I sent them to you.


----------



## bridegirl

can I get the "how to upload your sign" pm also?

please and thank you

Susy


----------



## donaldsgal

Definitely... coming your way in just a sec!


----------



## Soccermom-Cheri

Ummm, I'd like the "how-to" , too. Pretty please.


----------



## cquick

Here are the magnetic signs I made for the DVC member cruise on Labor Day!  This is the first time I've tried to post photo's, so I hope it works out!


----------



## WDWLVR

Connie - those look great!  It will be fun walking around seeing all the DIS'ers signs on the cruise!


----------



## krdisneybound

cquick said:
			
		

> Here are the magnetic signs I made for the DVC member cruise on Labor Day!  This is the first time I've tried to post photo's, so I hope it works out!




Glad you got your pics posted.   Saw Jenny PM'd you about posting.    She was too quick on the draw for me.


----------



## bstsuda

and


----------



## krdisneybound

Brenda, your signs are great.     Have a wonderful cruise


----------



## donaldsgal

For everyone who wants to learn how to post pics, I decided, instead of sending out PMs every time, to just post the instructions here. Now we can just refer people to this post in the future!

Okay, this CAN be complicated but doesn't need to be... as long as I break it down step by step. Not that you're dumb... just so I'm clear!

1) You can upload your photos to a photo hosting site. I use www.photodump.com. Any site like this will do. It's a photo hosting site. At the top of the page it says "Welcome to PhotoDump", and you click there to register to use the site (it's free). 

2) Once you log in, you can upload the photos. You do so by clicking on the link on the left hand side. 

3) Leave the top dropdown box as is.

4) Go to image file #1. Click on "browse". 

5) This opens up a box where you can browse the files saved onto your computer. You'll need to know where you saved the images to on your computer. I'd recommend somewhere easy so you can remember it. 

6) When you found the file, doubleclick on it. This will close the box and send you back to the "image file #1" page on photodump.com.

7) Click upload! Don't mess with anything; the icon in the upper right hand corner will show the page is working to upload.

8) When the file has uploaded, the page will refresh and show the picture has uploaded.

9) Copy the Filename web address starting with the "http" and ending with the "jpg".

10) Open a SECOND browser window (open up Netscape or Internet Explorer or whatever you use to surf the web). 

11) Log onto the DIS boards and go to the thread. Get to the page where you post your reply.

12) Paste the link you copied into the text box. 

13) Repeat this process for all the images you want to post links to. 

14) It's best, IMHO, to post the link to the webpage so that it doesn't take forever for the thread to load and your post isn't humongus.

Is this clear? Hope this helps!


----------



## days-going-so-slow!!

I am a scrapbooker so I took 12x12 paper and made scrapbook pages.  Then I had them laminated and placed heavy magnets on the back.  We also made door signs that decorated the bathroom doors. I was then able to place them in our scrapbook when we got home.


----------



## krdisneybound

You go, Jenny  -    very good

Also, Photobucket, is another hosting site.


----------



## *love*2*shop

I love those SIGNS~ we rae going on our 1st Cruise on oct 29-eastern/magic and those would be fun!

Rachel


----------



## cquick

Dear donaldsgal!  Thanks for the birthday wishes.....How did you know?!  I celebrate my birthday ALL of August!!!!


----------



## cquick

I made my signs on magnetic paper from Staples....Xerox brand.  It went right through the printer!   I used photobucket.com to transfer them to http: then sent them to Disboards.  I also made sure I used the "thumbnails" option, so they wouldn't be too large to send.  You can click on the photo to see them larger.  

I can't wait to meet everyone in person on the cruise. And we've decided to stay at Disneyland Hotel in July 2006 for a week after we go to a family wedding in San Diego!  

Connie and Chuck


----------



## jan&theboys

days-going-so-slow!! said:
			
		

> I am a scrapbooker so I took 12x12 paper and made scrapbook pages.  Then I had them laminated and placed heavy magnets on the back.  We also made door signs that decorated the bathroom doors. I was then able to place them in our scrapbook when we got home.



I think that's a fantastic and creative idea!!  Kudos to you!!


----------



## DaisyMay

Hi everyone ;o)
Just wanted to let you know what I found today at my local Dollar Tree store.  For a $1.00 they had "Create Magnetic Photos with Ease" one 10"x12" sheet. You print your picture, then peel off the magnetic's adhesive backing, then apply your picture. You can then trim the edges of the magnet to the trimmed picture more precisely. The product does state that it's not recommended for use on automobliles.  I tried it out and it works great. It's very easy to cut with sissors also. Was so excited about finding it that I bought 3, now I'm ready to start my door signs!  Thank you "ALL" for such great ideal and advice! Susan


----------



## Michelle2

These signs are so awesome! This thread inspired me to get going on mine...or else it will be put to last minute along with everything else, and then not be done at all. That's no fun.
Thanks everyone!  

Verandah Man, if you are still out there, I surfed back a few pages and saw your cool banner. I was wondering where you found the picture you used on the sides? I just love it...I think it has Mickey and Minnie with the ship in the background.


----------



## Verandah Man

Michelle2 said:
			
		

> These signs are so awesome! This thread inspired me to get going on mine...or else it will be put to last minute along with everything else, and then not be done at all. That's no fun.
> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Verandah Man, if you are still out there, I surfed back a few pages and saw your cool banner. I was wondering where you found the picture you used on the sides? I just love it...I think it has Mickey and Minnie with the ship in the background.





The picture I used for that banner was the front of a DCL postcard I received and I scanned it into my computer.


----------



## RobinMarie

Here is ours, which is now on the refrigerator waiting to be packed!


----------



## Verandah Man

RobinMarie said:
			
		

> Here is ours, which is now on the refrigerator waiting to be packed!





Robin,

That is a beautiful door magnet, very creative!!!  Have fun on the Repo Cruise!!!


----------



## bstsuda

Robin Marie - that is an AWESOME door sign - i hope you're doing scrapbooks with your photos!!!


----------



## RobinMarie

bstsuda said:
			
		

> Robin Marie - that is an AWESOME door sign - i hope you're doing scrapbooks with your photos!!!



Thank you!  I'm ashamed to confess I'm clueless when it comes to scrapbooking.


----------



## BoardwalkBabe

Verandah Man said:
			
		

> The picture I used for that banner was the front of a DCL postcard I received and I scanned it into my computer.


----------



## californiadopeyfreak

Here is ours from our June 25th Cruise!






[/IMG]


----------



## ohMom

quick question -- what photo editing program does everyone prefer??  i guess i don't have one.  i thought i did?  oh well

janandtheboys -- your signs are awesome!  what program do you use???


----------



## Disneyland55

Cool Signs


----------



## bstsuda

ohMom said:
			
		

> quick question -- what photo editing program does everyone prefer??  i guess i don't have one.  i thought i did?  oh well
> 
> janandtheboys -- your signs are awesome!  what program do you use???


I just downloaded the 30 day trials of Adobe Photoshop Elements 3, and PaintShop Pro 9, (Microsoft's Digital Image Suite 11) didn't have a 30 day trial - so i am testing these two - so far i'm loving the Adobe Photoshot.  CHeck out this website for comparisons and review of the top ten!
http://photo-editing-software-review.toptenreviews.com/


----------



## jan&theboys

ohMom said:
			
		

> quick question -- what photo editing program does everyone prefer?? i guess i don't have one. i thought i did? oh well
> 
> janandtheboys -- your signs are awesome!  what program do you use???



Thanks so much for the compliments!!  We actually used a couple of programs.  Microsoft Publisher was used for the format of the signs, and Microsoft Photo Editor was used for all the images.  Just your basic stuff I know, but it seems to work well for us.  Hope this helps!


----------



## lotsofboys

Needed to get some references off this and bumping it back to the first page!


----------



## lotsofboys

I have a really stupid question.  How do you guys enlarge these great pictures to 8 1/2 x 11 without losing image quality?  I'm using Print Shop which may be my first problem, the program hates me and I get so frustrated with it!  Thanks.


----------



## lisaslp

Sorry if I am not posting this correctly.  Has anyone ever made a bumper sticker or magnet with clip art?  Where do you get the paper/magnetic stuff?
We are driving from Missouri to WDW in Sept. and would love to create my own bumper magnet for the trip.
Thanks!


----------



## taeja71

lisaslp said:
			
		

> Sorry if I am not posting this correctly.  Has anyone ever made a bumper sticker or magnet with clip art?  Where do you get the paper/magnetic stuff?
> We are driving from Missouri to WDW in Sept. and would love to create my own bumper magnet for the trip.
> Thanks!



Hi, first I would do a search within this thread to find magnetic paper. Have this thread open and click the search this thread button. Then type in magnetic paper and you should see posts with your word search. I don't know how computer savy you are, for all I know you could be the next Bill Gates of computers and I wouldn't know it from this side of the computer. Any way, start there and if you don't find your answer, I'm sure some one can help you here. Very cool idea bTW to make magnetic bumper stickers. I think some one shared a story here about their home made mag sign flying off the side of their car onto a FL highway. 

HAVE YA'LL SEEN LOTSOFBOYS QUESTION AT THE TOP OF THE PAGE? I don't know.


----------



## krdisneybound

Hi everyone:

I am looking for a picture of a Disney ship that was from a postcard and half moons around the whole picture.       I had it and can't find it now.  

Can anyone find it quicky or have it on their computer??

thanks so much in advance

EDITED TO ADD:    Not half moons, but scalloped all around the picture


----------



## DaisyMay

Does the post card look like a Stamp? When you say half moons are you talking about the border around the ship?


----------



## krdisneybound

DaisyMay said:
			
		

> Does the post card look like a Stamp? When you say half moons are you talking about the border around the ship?



Hi

This is the pic that I am looking for but blank - after I did this one, it was deleted by mistake and I can't find it anymore

thanks so much


----------



## S.Sunshine

http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/DisneyPCs.html

I hope this is what you are looking for


----------



## krdisneybound

That's exactly what I wanted.    Thank you so so very much.


----------



## raysnkaysmom

I've scanned thru this thread...so I take it people decorate their doors???
Cool...now I'm gonna have to look into this. My kids will love the idea.


----------



## cquick

This is another sign I made for our door!   I used the neat postcard site that was posted on this thread.  Connie

http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b341/11080804/OurRoom.jpg


----------



## bstsuda

Have really enjoyed all of your photos from your great trips!!!  and got some great ideas from so many of you!! We leave in about 48 hours for our 1st WC "MAGIC"al cruise.  So i will share ours when we get back - I'm a scrapbooker too - and may try to scan in some of my pages when i finish that album!!!


----------



## Zandy595

Has everyone seen this postcard?


----------



## bstsuda

Zandy595 said:
			
		

> Has everyone seen this postcard?



haven't seen it; but it makes me wonder if Donald is coming to join them or serving them????


----------



## Bee

bump


----------



## whome?

Just making sure you all have seen the T-shirt thread.  All these designs can be used to make door signs too!  And vise-versa  Wouldn't it be fun to have a door sign and matching family t-shirts!  Oh lordy, what have we all started here!



http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=826364&page=1&pp=15


----------



## Verandah Man

whome? said:
			
		

> Just making sure you all have seen the T-shirt thread.  All these designs can be used to make door signs too!  And vise-versa  Wouldn't it be fun to have a door sign and matching family t-shirts!  Oh lordy, what have we all started here!
> 
> 
> 
> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=826364&page=1&pp=15





I always have at least one t-shirt that matches one or two of my door signs. It was funny on our first cruise, my sister had trouble finding our stateroom one day, she had on one of the t-shirts I made that matched one of the door signs. One of the CM's pointed to my sister and said, "Your cabin is down this way." The CM could see that the t-shirts my sister was wearing, matched the sign on her door, LOL!!!


----------



## taeja71

whome? said:
			
		

> Just making sure you all have seen the T-shirt thread.  All these designs can be used to make door signs too!  And vise-versa  Wouldn't it be fun to have a door sign and matching family t-shirts!  Oh lordy, what have we all started here!
> 
> 
> 
> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=826364&page=1&pp=15



Did you leave a post providing a link from this thread over on their thread? Catch my saying? Just wondering....

I took a look at the t-shirt thread and they've got great ideas as well. There's over 100pages so off I go to do more reading ....I mean cleaning.


----------



## whome?

Yes, I did a link on that thread too (at least I think I did...it was early this morning!)  I'll double check tonight.


----------



## Zandy595

lisaslp said:
			
		

> Sorry if I am not posting this correctly.  Has anyone ever made a bumper sticker or magnet with clip art?  Where do you get the paper/magnetic stuff?
> We are driving from Missouri to WDW in Sept. and would love to create my own bumper magnet for the trip.
> Thanks!


DON'T DO IT!  LOL  The magnet paper I use (Avery from Walmart) is NOT strong enough to stay on a moving car.  I used the magnet paper to put DS's honor roll bumper sticker on the car.  It must have fallen off because it was gone a couple days after I put it on.


----------



## FFerret

Zandy595 said:
			
		

> DON'T DO IT!  LOL  The magnet paper I use (Avery from Walmart) is NOT strong enough to stay on a moving car.  I used the magnet paper to put DS's honor roll bumper sticker on the car.  It must have fallen off because it was gone a couple days after I put it on.



Car washes will also take 'em off--you'll find loads of the troop support ribbons there too.


----------



## FFerret

donaldsgal said:
			
		

> For everyone who wants to learn how to post pics, I decided, instead of sending out PMs every time, to just post the instructions here. Now we can just refer people to this post in the future!
> 
> Okay, this CAN be complicated but doesn't need to be... as long as I break it down step by step. Not that you're dumb... just so I'm clear!
> 
> 1) You can upload your photos to a photo hosting site. I use www.photodump.com. Any site like this will do. It's a photo hosting site. At the top of the page it says "Welcome to PhotoDump", and you click there to register to use the site (it's free).
> 
> 2) Once you log in, you can upload the photos. You do so by clicking on the link on the left hand side.
> 
> 3) Leave the top dropdown box as is.
> 
> 4) Go to image file #1. Click on "browse".
> 
> 5) This opens up a box where you can browse the files saved onto your computer. You'll need to know where you saved the images to on your computer. I'd recommend somewhere easy so you can remember it.
> 
> 6) When you found the file, doubleclick on it. This will close the box and send you back to the "image file #1" page on photodump.com.
> 
> 7) Click upload! Don't mess with anything; the icon in the upper right hand corner will show the page is working to upload.
> 
> 8) When the file has uploaded, the page will refresh and show the picture has uploaded.
> 
> 9) Copy the Filename web address starting with the "http" and ending with the "jpg".
> 
> 10) Open a SECOND browser window (open up Netscape or Internet Explorer or whatever you use to surf the web).
> 
> 11) Log onto the DIS boards and go to the thread. Get to the page where you post your reply.
> 
> 12) Paste the link you copied into the text box.
> 
> 13) Repeat this process for all the images you want to post links to.
> 
> 14) It's best, IMHO, to post the link to the webpage so that it doesn't take forever for the thread to load and your post isn't humongus.
> 
> Is this clear? Hope this helps!



  TOTALLY AWESOME!!!


----------



## Peg911

bumpity bumpity boo


----------



## donaldsgal

Does anyone know how big the stateroom doors are? I now have 17 door signs for our 7-night trip (since, as most of you know, we have a sign for AM, sign for PM every day plus a few signs for CC day). I think it would be fun to just add the new sign instead of taking the other(s) down. But that would mean I would need enough room for 17 door signs. I know they would probably need to be put back-to-back, but that's okay. Anyone know the dimensions?

By the way, here's a new sign (thanks to Sandy's posting that postcard):





Thanks!


----------



## kritter

gret sign

what I would do is call disney cruise line direct they will def.  be able to tell you how big the door is..


----------



## donaldsgal

Okay, NOT at all happy with the magnetic paper I bought. I purchased it from http://www.decalpaper.com/magnetic-decalpaper.html. I put it in the printer, and I've selected heavyweight paper, photo paper, or premium photo paper options because I was having problems. It prints fine until the last 2 inches of the sheet. At that point, there are smears of color - the color is darkened and if there's a shape in that section, it looks funny. For example, Mickey's eye isn't the same shape as the other one, and it's not white - it's cloudy gray. Grrr. Anyone know how to fix this? I just wasted $40, and I'm responsible for making the door signs for our DIS group. I don't want to spend more money, but I want to get magnetic paper that works. The only paper I've used that HAs worked is Avery, and you pay $8 for 5 sheets. I bought 35 sheets for $40, so at that rate, I'd be paying $56 on top of the $40 I wasted. What a crock. Grrrr.


----------



## fairyG

Verandah Man said:
			
		

> The picture I used for that banner was the front of a DCL postcard I received and I scanned it into my computer.





All of your signs look great, I am looking forward to getting started on ours.I did not know what my daughter meant by decorating the doors; finding this site has really got me motivated.Our cruise is May 13th on the Magic.Can't wait.We will be celebrating our anniversary (early) and DH B'day.I want to try & incorporate this in my sign. All sugg.welcome. 
 
PS--we are also from NJ and anticipating Florida in the very near future.


----------



## Verandah Man

fairyG said:
			
		

> All of your signs look great, I am looking forward to getting started on ours.I did not know what my daughter meant by decorating the doors; finding this site has really got me motivated.Our cruise is May 13th on the Magic.Can't wait.We will be celebrating our anniversary (early) and DH B'day.I want to try & incorporate this in my sign. All sugg.welcome.
> 
> PS--we are also from NJ and anticipating Florida in the very near future.




I sent you a PM. BTW, I also have family that will be going on the 5-13-06 cruise, and my sister has already requested some signs for her door.


----------



## WDWLVR

donaldsgal said:
			
		

> Okay, NOT at all happy with the magnetic paper I bought. I purchased it from http://www.decalpaper.com/magnetic-decalpaper.html. I put it in the printer, and I've selected heavyweight paper, photo paper, or premium photo paper options because I was having problems. It prints fine until the last 2 inches of the sheet. At that point, there are smears of color - the color is darkened and if there's a shape in that section, it looks funny. For example, Mickey's eye isn't the same shape as the other one, and it's not white - it's cloudy gray. Grrr. Anyone know how to fix this? I just wasted $40, and I'm responsible for making the door signs for our DIS group. I don't want to spend more money, but I want to get magnetic paper that works. The only paper I've used that HAs worked is Avery, and you pay $8 for 5 sheets. I bought 35 sheets for $40, so at that rate, I'd be paying $56 on top of the $40 I wasted. What a crock. Grrrr.


 
Not sure what printer you are using but I have one idea that might help.  Is the paper drooping as it comes out of the printer (from the weight).  That's what was happening to me when I was running off some magnets last night.  Everything would print fine, but I had some smudges on the end ones.  My DH saw the drooping and said that the front of the magnet was to heavy and making the end smudge.  On our HP printer the tray that the paper comes out on tilts up.  Once we did that the smudging went away.  Hope that trick works for you.


----------



## krdisneybound

donaldsgal said:
			
		

> Okay, NOT at all happy with the magnetic paper I bought. I purchased it from http://www.decalpaper.com/magnetic-decalpaper.html. I put it in the printer, and I've selected heavyweight paper, photo paper, or premium photo paper options because I was having problems. It prints fine until the last 2 inches of the sheet. At that point, there are smears of color - the color is darkened and if there's a shape in that section, it looks funny. For example, Mickey's eye isn't the same shape as the other one, and it's not white - it's cloudy gray. Grrr. Anyone know how to fix this? I just wasted $40, and I'm responsible for making the door signs for our DIS group. I don't want to spend more money, but I want to get magnetic paper that works. The only paper I've used that HAs worked is Avery, and you pay $8 for 5 sheets. I bought 35 sheets for $40, so at that rate, I'd be paying $56 on top of the $40 I wasted. What a crock. Grrrr.



Good Morning, Jenny:

I know what you mean.    I bought paper from them also and it worked for about 3 weeks and then it wouldn't go thru the printer.   I went back to Avery (it is thinner) and then went back to the other sheets and a few went thru and then they stopped again.     I think they are better for "heavier" copiers, really.  

I's sorry you are having that problem.      Is there  a roller in your printer that you can take out and clean.    One of my 4 printers printers have a roller and when I clean it sometimes, it gives a better reaction.

Have a good day


----------



## daisy112878

I don't have a color printer. So do you think I can save the doorsign on a disk and take it to Kinko's? Will they print the sign on magnetic paper for me (if I bring it with me)?


----------



## krdisneybound

daisy112878 said:
			
		

> I don't have a color printer. So do you think I can save the doorsign on a disk and take it to Kinko's? Will they print the sign on magnetic paper for me (if I bring it with me)?



I am sure they will print for you - hopefully at a nominal charge.    If you lived close to me, I would let you use one of my printers any time.

GA is a little more than a hop skip and jump.    LOL


----------



## donaldsgal

I just talked to the company I purchased the magnetic paper from, and I spoke to someone (got her name and extension in case there's a hiccup in the process). She said that they are going to refund the entire amount and have someone check the paper. Woo hoo! So in 3-4 days, I'll get my money back.

In thinking through my options, I wondered how many of you have laminated your door signs. I can laminate 30 door signs (not all mine - also for people on my cruise thread! ) for a total of $45.00 - $1.50 per sheet. Then I could just attach a few magnetic strips to the back of the laminated page. What do you guys think? Has anyone used lamination instead of magnetic paper? Would there be a lot of glare from the hallway light? 

The advantage of this option is that people could take off the magnetic strip and then put the sheet in a scrapbook. Opinions appreciated!


----------



## taeja71

donaldsgal said:
			
		

> .... I wondered how many of you have laminated your door signs. I can laminate 30 door signs (not all mine - also for people on my cruise thread! ) for a total of $45.00 - $1.50 per sheet. Then I could just attach a few magnetic strips to the back of the laminated page. What do you guys think? Has anyone used lamination instead of magnetic paper? Would there be a lot of glare from the hallway light?
> 
> The advantage of this option is that people could take off the magnetic strip and then put the sheet in a scrapbook. Opinions appreciated!



*I laminated my signs*. I think my home made door signs are posted in the early pages of this thread. There's a glare in the photo I posted b/c the sun shines on the fridge (where my signs hang now). Any way, there was no glare on my stateroom door as there was no direct sunlight (or lighting) on our doors. 

I'm not sure what would happen if I removed the mag strips. O.k., I just stepped away for a minute and tried removing the mag strip. Wow, that stuff is sticky! There was a loud peeling sound. GOOD NEWS the laminated sheet didn't crease and most of the tacky stuff came off. 
What a cool idea to put your door sign in your scrap book. Speaking of ideas, I saw this post today and thought what a great idea.  "_We've taken our magnetic door sign to our servers & favorite CM's for their signatures and thoughts on the last day.....dk_From post #4 found on this thread, http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=886275.

I hope my rambling has helped you. It's so hot today, my brain is overheating.


----------



## jan&theboys

We also laminated all of our signs; they seemed to travel better that way for us.  Also, we were able to get by purchasing the rolls of magnetic strips instead of buying magnetic paper, which saved us a LOT of money, especially for the amount of signs we had.


----------



## whome?

Hey, did you guys see this clip art (from the t-shirt thread)?  It could be made into a great door sign:


----------



## Zandy595

whome? ~ That's actually the free postcard they put in your cabin.


----------



## taeja71

free postcard from our cabin? Hmmm....where'd I put mine??


----------



## whome?

OK, over on the t-shirt site someone has found a link to a place in France with Disney clip-art. Wouldn't this be great for a Castaway Cay day door sign:

http://www.merveilleux.ca/fmick41.htm

Here's the link to their princess pages.....if your French is OK you should be able to navigate around the site.....or just start clicking away!

http://www.merveilleux.ca/princesse.htm


----------



## taeja71

whome? said:
			
		

> OK, over on the t-shirt site someone has found a link to a place in France with Disney clip-art. Wouldn't this be great for a Castaway Cay day door sign:
> 
> http://www.merveilleux.ca/fmick41.htm
> 
> Here's the link to their princess pages.....if your French is OK you should be able to navigate around the site.....or just start clicking away!
> 
> http://www.merveilleux.ca/princesse.htm



Merci! (that's about all the French I know  )


----------



## cujobugs

Can anyone help me get the Disney fonts for my door signs.  I've gone to disneyexperience.com and downloaded it into a zip file.  Now I can't get the zip file to open.  What am I doing wrong?  These door signs would look so much better with disney font.  Thanks!


----------



## donaldsgal

if you go to www.winzip.com, you can download a program that unzips files. That'll work to unzip the files. Just read the directions.


----------



## txaggie94gigem

parlez vous francais?  je parle francais an peu....

okay...i was amazed at how much french i remembered when going to the website...i must have learned more french that i thought in high school!

okay...i am sure this has been answered somewhere on this post before but for the computer illiterate...how do people get pictures from the movie pirates of the caribbean in order to make door signs for that day?


----------



## cujobugs

Yikes.  I got your message about Winzip.  But I don't want to pay $29 for a download.  Thanks anyway.


----------



## Marypoppinsiam

What number on the t-shirt thread did you get this clip art?  My son loves Peter Pan and I know he would love to have this on his door.

Thanks
Mary


----------



## chipscinderelly

cujobugs said:
			
		

> Yikes.  I got your message about Winzip.  But I don't want to pay $29 for a download.  Thanks anyway.



Winzip has a free version that you can use without unlocking the full version and paying for it.  I use it all the time.


----------



## donaldsgal

Winzip has a free dowload. Just search the site.


----------



## scrapperjill

I thought about laminating this time around...but not necessarly for our door sign...but for a memo/message board for our door (were traveling with a large group).  Anyone know if you can use a dry-erase marker on a laminated page?   

Instead of using magnetic paper this time I purchased 8.5x11" magnetic photo sleeves....So I'm just going to print our door sign out on photo paper and slide it in.  That way I can swap out door signs as the cruise goes on without all the cost of the magnetic paper   The sleeves were only $1.99 at Michaels...


----------



## taeja71

scrapperjill said:
			
		

> I thought about laminating this time around...but not necessarly for our door sign...but for a memo/message board for our door (were traveling with a large group).  Anyone know if you can use a dry-erase marker on a laminated page?
> 
> Instead of using magnetic paper this time I purchased 8.5x11" magnetic photo sleeves....So I'm just going to print our door sign out on photo paper and slide it in.  That way I can swap out door signs as the cruise goes on without all the cost of the magnetic paper   The sleeves were only $1.99 at Michaels...



great idea!


----------



## Laurabearz

Anyone know where I can find Incredible clip art???

Thanks bunches!


----------



## ohMom

i have my first door sign done and disboard community photo gallery is down!! oh dddddear!!!!!


----------



## taeja71

Laurabearz said:
			
		

> Anyone know where I can find Incredible clip art???
> 
> Thanks bunches!



I saw an Incredibles t-shirt design over on the t-shirt thread. Check there. I can't tell you which page as it was LATE last night when I saw it. Do a "incredibles" search w/in the thread. If any thing you can ask the poster who designed the t-shirt where he/she found their clip art. Gd luck

There's a link to the t-shirt thread on this thread. Check back a couple of pages for the link/post. Or again, do a search on this thread for 't-shirts'.

Hope I'm spelling every thing correctly, if you know what I mean. I thought I'd check the DIS real quick, but I dont have my glasses on.

Here's the exact link to the t-shirt thread. I just got a new notification
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=826364&goto=newpost


----------



## GrayFal

scrapperjill said:
			
		

> I thought about laminating this time around...but not necessarly for our door sign...but for a memo/message board for our door (were traveling with a large group).  Anyone know if you can use a dry-erase marker on a laminated page?
> 
> Instead of using magnetic paper this time I purchased 8.5x11" magnetic photo sleeves....So I'm just going to print our door sign out on photo paper and slide it in.  That way I can swap out door signs as the cruise goes on without all the cost of the magnetic paper   The sleeves were only $1.99 at Michaels...


Sandi, are they $1.99 for one or a package???


----------



## lisaslp

Where do you get things laminated and how much does it usually cost?  We are driving but I wanted to make a bumper-sticker.  I found magnetic paper at Wal-mart.  Do you think contact paper would work to cover the sitcker?
Any suggestions are appreciated!!


----------



## lisaslp

Anybody know where i can get Woody or Buzz clipart??  
Thanks!


----------



## taeja71

lisaslp said:
			
		

> Anybody know where i can get Woody or Buzz clipart??
> Thanks!



have you tried searching w/in this thread for the clip art you want (ie: "buzz" "woody")

Or search the internet too for 'large size buzz/woody clip art'. the larger the  image the better quality you will get when you go to print. Good luck

About the laminating, I just went to our local print shop (like Kinkos) and my 8 1/2 x 11 1/2 cost $1.50 I believe and I think I got the thicker lamiation too.


----------



## taeja71

ohMom said:
			
		

> i have my first door sign done and disboard community photo gallery is down!! oh dddddear!!!!!



I can't wait to see your design!


----------



## donaldsgal

lisaslp and laurabearz,

you can find Toy Story and Incredibles clip art at this very extensive site:
http://www.geocities.com/disneyclipart/


----------



## Laurabearz

Thanks Jenny!


----------



## *love*2*shop

jan&theboys said:
			
		

> We also laminated all of our signs; they seemed to travel better that way for us.  Also, we were able to get by purchasing the rolls of magnetic strips instead of buying magnetic paper, which saved us a LOT of money, especially for the amount of signs we had.




OMG< this is what i did too..I just wnet to good ol' WALLY WORLD aka Walmart and purchased 2 pkgs of magnetic strips to stick on the back in a few places..BUT now When they are done( the kids are each doing their own !) I think i may have them laminated too to protect them in tansit to the ship>? GREAT IDEA~


----------



## Marypoppinsiam

Thanks for the website. It is fantastic. I just can't wait to make my door signs. The question is which clip art do I use.

Thanks again-
Mary


----------



## jan&theboys

*love*2*shop said:
			
		

> OMG< this is what i did too..I just wnet to good ol' WALLY WORLD aka Walmart and purchased 2 pkgs of magnetic strips to stick on the back in a few places..BUT now When they are done( the kids are each doing their own !) I think i may have them laminated too to protect them in tansit to the ship>? GREAT IDEA~



Trust me, you will not regret the lamination.  I just felt much more comfortable carrying them around knowing they were relatively protected, especially after working on them for so long!


----------



## Marypoppinsiam

I love your door sign. Where did you find that picture at? Did you do that sign on the Print Shop program? I am going to have to get better at this computer thing. I love to scrapbook but this is a whole new ball game to me.

Thanks -
Mary


----------



## ohMom

ok i got a bit antsy to post and took advice off my cruise meets thread and registered for a photobucket account.  I've made two signs - one for my family and one for my parents.  I"m giving Mom hers in a 'cruise goodie' bag I've made for her b-day this weekend.  she never comes to this thread   I, of course, get the "welcome to the Caribbean, LOVE!' one


----------



## Cruella de mom

OOO I love the Pirates of the Caribbean door signs!  They are marvelous!

Our whole family are big POC fans so I might have to borrow form those ideas.  My DD10 has 3 POC posters in her room,which is painted lime green.  The whole room is done completely in a tropical/piratey motiff and she hand picked everybit of the decor herself.  She will go to Libbylu or ICe and see something cute and then put it back because it doesn't "go" with her room.  She is going to completely flip when she sees your door signs!


----------



## Memaw2Wm

jan&theboys said:
			
		

> Trust me, you will not regret the lamination.  I just felt much more comfortable carrying them around knowing they were relatively protected, especially after working on them for so long!



I printed my signs on magnetic paper, but then slipped them into Avery page protectors to protect them while we traveled.

Seems to me you could also print on heavy copier paper, slip the paper into a protector, then hang it using a magnetic clip.  Scrapbooker could then put it in their scrapbook.


----------



## ohMom

cruella de mom -- i love POC too as you can tell. i had to rewatch the movie Sunday to get a good quote to go with my second clippie - the first quote was too easy, both are from my (and probably many others) favorite scenes where Jack and Elizabeth are stranded on the island.  anyhoo i googled "pirates of caribbean" and clicked under "Images" and just searched through that way to find a pic I liked.  good luck with yours and please post it for us!

the bumper stickers I ordered when I ordered some eye patches for pirate night at www.deadmentellnotales.com


----------



## scrapperjill

GrayFal said:
			
		

> Sandi, are they $1.99 for one or a package???




They're $1.99 for one...   ....any size...from 3x3 to 8.5x11....they even had some that were 3-4 x11+.


----------



## tinkryansmom

Hey all

I love the ideas on this thread!  You all have inspired me to tackle the door signs for my upcoming first cruise - Halloween 2005.  

Quick question:  I have seen people use the picture - I am guessing its a postcard - of mickey and gang on the beach (castaway cay?) with the DCL behind them.  Can you tell me where this image can be found?

Thanks!  Keep the awesome signs coming - I love to look at them!!


----------



## mylilnikita

Johnny Depp, gotta love him. He is my favorite pirate


----------



## WDW Poly Princess

Okay, we haven't technically booked our next cruise yet, but signs looked like so much fun, I had to make one anyway!  I guess I can always just change the date if we end up booking a different cruise!


----------



## Verandah Man

tinkryansmom said:
			
		

> Hey all
> 
> I love the ideas on this thread!  You all have inspired me to tackle the door signs for my upcoming first cruise - Halloween 2005.
> 
> Quick question:  I have seen people use the picture - I am guessing its a postcard - of mickey and gang on the beach (castaway cay?) with the DCL behind them.  Can you tell me where this image can be found?
> 
> Thanks!  Keep the awesome signs coming - I love to look at them!!




Make sure to check your PM box, I can help with the photo you asked about.


----------



## DisneyDmbNut

tinkryansmom said:
			
		

> Hey all
> 
> I love the ideas on this thread!  You all have inspired me to tackle the door signs for my upcoming first cruise - Halloween 2005.
> 
> Quick question:  I have seen people use the picture - I am guessing its a postcard - of mickey and gang on the beach (castaway cay?) with the DCL behind them.  Can you tell me where this image can be found?
> 
> Thanks!  Keep the awesome signs coming - I love to look at them!!



I have been working on this too!! We will have to see the final result on Halloween!!

Here is a link I have for a post card...anyone suggest how I remove the script?

http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/DisneyPCs.html


----------



## GrayFal

scrapperjill said:
			
		

> They're $1.99 for one...   ....any size...from 3x3 to 8.5x11....they even had some that were 3-4 x11+.


Thanks Sandi


----------



## scrapperjill

Just checked my magnet sleeve...and it's 8.5x10    and it slides in from the side (the 10" side)...so you can't just have a little hang out the top.  Anyway's it works great for my dis magnet page that I have printed now...but i'll have to adjust my image for our "family" page.  I'm just glad I noticed brfore I printed the others.....So i just wanted to say i was wrong about the size....before anyone printed their pages if they were planning on getting/using the sleeves.


----------



## lisaslp

Thanks to donaldsgal and taeja71.  I cant wait to create some fun bumper stickers!!!!


----------



## txaggie94gigem

HELP!!!!!  

I have dowloaded from the Disney Experience and used winzip to open the files but they say they cannot be previewed once unzipped...what am i doing wrong?  i got the fonts to unzip and work ok...what am i doing wrong with the icons and cursors?


----------



## MISSALLEN

Okay,  Can someone shed light on the door signs please.  Do we make the signs on the cruise or do we make them before and post them on the cruise doors?  I was thinking that it was an activity that you did on the cruise.


----------



## Marypoppinsiam

make them before you go on the cruise. There are a great deal of ideas listed in this thread with some great websites to get the pictures you want.


----------



## ohMom

ohmygreatgoodness!

i picked up my laminated door signs from the library yesterday, all proud and such and in walking to the van realized I SPELLED CARIBBEAN WRONG!!!(#618)  

no one noticed?  darn it!  i guess it's b/c I live in Ohio where we say "Care-i-be-an" instead of "Ca-rib-bean"!!!!


----------



## Marypoppinsiam

Oh darn it!! I hate when I misspell things like that. Just think you will laugh at yourself everytime you see the word Carribean.


----------



## taeja71

Hello All! This thread has been a lot of fun! I am looking for Castaway Cay pictures. Got 'em? Would you please post 'em here? Thanks!


----------



## MISSALLEN

If I have to make these before I leave I guess when I return from Iraq I best get started--good thing that I scrapbook.  The ideas should be easy.  Thanks.


----------



## bstsuda

MISSALLEN said:
			
		

> If I have to make these before I leave I guess when I return from Iraq I best get started--good thing that I scrapbook.  The ideas should be easy.  Thanks.


here's ours and 1 from another DIS'er on board...IRAQ???? are you in the service?


----------



## bstsuda

taeja71 said:
			
		

> Hello All! This thread has been a lot of fun! I am looking for Castaway Cay pictures. Got 'em? Would you please post 'em here? Thanks!


there are some great castaway cay photos on the thread 'DCL Picture of the Day'


----------



## woj68

bstsuda said:
			
		

> here's ours and 1 from another DIS'er on board...IRAQ???? are you in the service?



GREAT looking door!


----------



## *love*2*shop

We are starting to get EXCITED!    we leave in 60 days from TODAY to fly down to FL for our 1st EVER CRUISE a  7 NIGHT DISNEY MAGIC EASTERN CRUISE with HUBBY< and 2 kids~ ~ After reading all the post on these signs, I went and got some Disney themed stikers etc and the kids helped pick what they wanted to decorate their signs with....EACH kid did their OWN! kyle is 6 and Madison, shes 4..I havent done our FAMILY one yet, but i will pass that PIC on when I do it..HERES THE KDIS! ONES~


----------



## bstsuda

*love*2*shop said:
			
		

> We are starting to get EXCITED!    we leave in 60 days from TODAY to fly down to FL for our 1st EVER CRUISE a  7 NIGHT DISNEY MAGIC EASTERN CRUISE with HUBBY< and 2 kids~ ~ After reading all the post on these signs, I went and got some Disney themed stikers etc and the kids helped pick what they wanted to decorate their signs with....EACH kid did their OWN! kyle is 6 and Madison, shes 4..I havent done our FAMILY one yet, but i will pass that PIC on when I do it..HERES THE KDIS! ONES~


their signs are SOOOOO cute!!!  You wil have such a great time - this was our first cruise as well (15 days ago) and it was above and beyond any expectations we had!!  ENJOY every moment......


----------



## princessh

I really need help! I am a total idiot when it comes to this computer stuff. I liked a few of the wallpapers on the Disney experince. I have saved them to my computer and have been trying to use them in Print Shop. My question is how do I remove the wording that is already on there? For instance, there is a cute Stich picture by the wallpaper says Aloha from Haiwaii. I want to remove that. Any suggestions?


----------



## Zandy595

princessh said:
			
		

> I really need help! I am a total idiot when it comes to this computer stuff. I liked a few of the wallpapers on the Disney experince. I have saved them to my computer and have been trying to use them in Print Shop. My question is how do I remove the wording that is already on there? For instance, there is a cute Stich picture by the wallpaper says Aloha from Haiwaii. I want to remove that. Any suggestions?


I know exactly which picture you're talking about.  I opened it in Paint and used the eyedropper to pick the color next to the words I wanted to get rid of, then I clicked on the paintbrush and colored over the words.  When you get to a part that has a different color background next to the word just use the eyedropper again to change the color.  I hope that makes sense.  There may be an easier way of doing it, I don't know what it is.


----------



## Laurabearz

Hey PrincessH!!! Looking to make a door sign for our cruise??? I just finished ours and I will post it here (and on our meet thread) after I tweek our last name from it... lol


----------



## princessh

Laurabearz said:
			
		

> Hey PrincessH!!! Looking to make a door sign for our cruise??? I just finished ours and I will post it here (and on our meet thread) after I tweek our last name from it... lol



I have been working on this with not much luck. My dh says I obsess over the silliest things. Like I have nothing better to do than spend hours on making a door sign! lol! I am determined to have one! I think it will help Jacob find our room!


----------



## Aisling

*love*2*shop said:
			
		

>


These are wonderful signs!  I love the 3D effect!


----------



## Marypoppinsiam

Cute signs. I think I am going to let my 6 year old make his own sign also. He would have a blast making it and then hanging it on our door.


----------



## ImMarcik

ohMom said:
			
		

> ok i got a bit antsy to post and took advice off my cruise meets thread and registered for a photobucket account.  I've made two signs - one for my family and one for my parents.  I"m giving Mom hers in a 'cruise goodie' bag I've made for her b-day this weekend.  she never comes to this thread   I, of course, get the "welcome to the Caribbean, LOVE!' one




Is this the Wonder cruise? I am going on this cruise too.


----------



## ohMom

no - Magic Western thanksgiving cruise, that day will be our pirate party

and FYI -- i printed out a new correctly spelled sign! LOL

btw - i thought of a new sign, but for the inside of our stateroom door.  a magnetic sign will stick there too i assume?  i'm going to make a 'reminder' for my DD's to remember to tip room service!  they ordered on our Wonder trip and totally forgot to tip in all their giddiness


----------



## Pacha

Finally think I've got this figured out...


----------



## MISSALLEN

bstsuda said:
			
		

> here's ours and 1 from another DIS'er on board...IRAQ???? are you in the service?


Yes, I am in the Arny. My husband and I thought it would be great to celebrate my return and my son's birthday with a family activity. Plus, I just love WDW. .  I'M GOING TO DISNEY WORLD!!!!


----------



## MISSALLEN

bstsuda said:
			
		

> here's ours and 1 from another DIS'er on board...IRAQ???? are you in the service?


Yes, I am in the Arny. My husband and I thought it would be great to celebrate my return and my son's birthday with a family activity. Plus, I just love WDW.  I'M GOING TO DISNEY WORLD!!!  Oh, I love your signs by the way.


----------



## bstsuda

MISSALLEN said:
			
		

> Yes, I am in the Arny. My husband and I thought it would be great to celebrate my return and my son's birthday with a family activity. Plus, I just love WDW.  I'M GOING TO DISNEY WORLD!!!  Oh, I love your signs by the way.


THANK you for being there!!!!  Stay safe - and ENJOY your return home and the wonderful trip you have waiting!!!!  The 8016 sign is not mine - it is another DIS'er's that was on our cruise - but i LOVED it soooo much i had to take a photo and post it as well!!!!!


----------



## donaldsgal

Not to hijack the thread, but yes, MISSALLEN - thank you for what you do to protect our country. You deserve to be thanked everyday.


----------



## ohMom

i'll add my highest gratitude to MissAllen if i may 

not to change the subject abruptly; BUT -- i'm thinking i am NOT going to put my families real names, especially  my DDs on my door signs.  Is anyone else worried about safety in putting on your door your child's name and/or picture?  I don't mean to be overworried, but; i'm thinking i'm cruising with 4,000 people that I don't know -- best not to tell them information including:  what her name is, what room we are in, and/or what my precious child looks like.  I remember reading that small children shouldn't wear clothing with their first name on it, you know, like a T-shirt that says "BILLY", as a stranger can then approach them by name and the child feels safe b/c they know their name.

just my .02 but thought i'd put it out there for those who want to consider it

i plan on putting on my sign my disboard username only


----------



## Corryn

ohMom said:
			
		

> i'm thinking i am NOT going to put my families real names, especially  my DDs on my door signs.  Is anyone else worried about safety in putting on your door your child's name and/or picture?  I don't mean to be overworried, but; i'm thinking i'm cruising with 4,000 people that I don't know --


When I made our door signs, I was going to put all our names on it, mine, my husband's and my two daughters who I let roam around the ship alone with their friends - but my being a court reporter and my husband a retired NYC police officer, we know and have heard a lot of bad stories when it comes to crimes committed against children.  So I decided just to put our Last Names on the signs.  
I know some people will say that nothing will happen, but it is better being safe than sorry, even on a Disney cruise.  You know how pedophiles like to hang out in parks and malls, anywhere kids are?  Well, Disney just might be a destination as well.  I am not saying it definitely is, but you just never know.
I am not a freak when it comes to that because there's only so much you can do while still letting your child spread their wings, but to put two pre-teen's first names on a door that they are entering numerous times a day without me or my husband present, even with a mandatory "Buddy" - I just decided it was better to skip the first names, but still enjoy personalizing the signs with our last names.
I know everyone has their opinion, this is just mine.


----------



## Marypoppinsiam

Good thought. I wish our world was a safer place, even on the Disney cruise but you are right, you always need to be on the lookout.


----------



## DisneyDmbNut

Ok..I need help..I have that Mickey Magic Artist software. I have trying to put letters over the picture but it comes out as "embossed"...how to I just make it text.


----------



## scrapperjill

When doing our magnets...I went back and forth on names or no names...and even last year decided to only put our last name on the signs.  Even our tee shirts we made...we only put our last name.  However we did get GOH badges this year and put our "real" names on them...as well as our Mickey ears....and I guess the pillowcases that we made have our kids names listed...but those will really only be seen by the girls themself    It's not like they'll tote their pillows all over.


----------



## lenzs4

scrapperjill said:
			
		

> I thought about laminating this time around...but not necessarly for our door sign...but for a memo/message board for our door (were traveling with a large group).  Anyone know if you can use a dry-erase marker on a laminated page?
> 
> Instead of using magnetic paper this time I purchased 8.5x11" magnetic photo sleeves....So I'm just going to print our door sign out on photo paper and slide it in.  That way I can swap out door signs as the cruise goes on without all the cost of the magnetic paper   The sleeves were only $1.99 at Michaels...


Dry erase is not the best choice for laminated pages.  It does not wipe off well.  Instead use Vis-a-vis (overhead markers) pens.  They wipe off with water and are much better.  I teach Kindergarten and I give the kids the pens and a baby wipe to clean their boards - works great!


----------



## UGAFan0829

Just wanted to show off the door sign I recently made for our upcoming cruise in Jan:


----------



## MISSALLEN

Thanks for your support.  Just keep posting, because this is what helps me get through this deployment.  I just keep thinking about that wonder mouse-- and it brings a smile to my face each time I know that I'm going.  I love all the ideas and the door signs.  YES!! I'm counting down the days, mostly to my cruise but it will be nice to leave Iraq.


----------



## ibouncetoo

Hey, did you guys see this?

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=902702

The Wonder cruise directer gave a "best dressed door" award to a DISer!


----------



## Laurabearz

Um.... ANyone know if you can tape something to the door instead of using magnets?


----------



## donaldsgal

Laurabearz said:
			
		

> Um.... ANyone know if you can tape something to the door instead of using magnets?



I forget where, but this was brought up earlier in the thread. Short answer: You can, but we (fellow door sign enthusiasts) think it's best not to. Explanation: Tape can damage the door, leave sticky spots, or pull up paint. The door signs, while more costly, do not damage the door and, therefore, are more likely to be permitted for longer periods of time than tape. So, be kind to the doors and use magnets.


----------



## bridegirl

We also were awarded "best door" on our August 13th Magic Cruise - nice to know that the cruise directors are paying attention!

Susy


----------



## scrapperjill

lenzs4 said:
			
		

> Dry erase is not the best choice for laminated pages.  It does not wipe off well.  Instead use Vis-a-vis (overhead markers) pens.  They wipe off with water and are much better.  I teach Kindergarten and I give the kids the pens and a baby wipe to clean their boards - works great!


 

That's a great idea/tip...Thanks


----------



## wkrider

Bump


----------



## wkrider

I saw this thread and liked the idea of a door decoration for our 15th wedding anniversary trip.  This is what I have come up with so far.  Seeing how the trip is not until June of next year I am betting that it will change.


----------



## Verandah Man

wkrider said:
			
		

> I saw this thread and liked the idea of a door decoration for our 15th wedding anniversary trip.  This is what I have come up with so far.  Seeing how the trip is not until June of next year I am betting that it will change.





Lookin' mighty good!!!


----------



## taeja71

wkrider said:
			
		

> I saw this thread and liked the idea of a door decoration for our 15th wedding anniversary trip.  This is what I have come up with so far.  Seeing how the trip is not until June of next year I am betting that it will change.



I'm so glad you caught the mag door creating bug. Thanks for posting your creation! I esp. love the graphic w/ Donald running with a surfboard. I haven't seen that image before- its great!


----------



## wkrider

I tried to use clip art of characters w/ water activities...they were kind of hard to find.  Sure was fun though.


----------



## wkrider

taeja71 said:
			
		

> I'm so glad you caught the mag door creating bug. Thanks for posting your creation! I esp. love the graphic w/ Donald running with a surfboard. I haven't seen that image before- its great!



I PM'ed you the links to the clip art web sites that I found.  If you did not get them, just do a Google search for "Disney Clip art".


----------



## lillygator

I just got the Disney Magic Artist...from Amazon...no book or anythign with it and I find trying to read the online instructions to hard to flip back and forth...

anyone very familiar with this program? I am wondering if it was even worth it...seems to only have the fab five pics in there.


----------



## VickiHD

I'm working on one of our door signs and I was wondering what the door dimensions are.      I don't want to make a sign that will not fit due to the door number decoration.   I'm sure this has been covered before...sorry.


----------



## taeja71

VickiHD said:
			
		

> I'm working on one of our door signs and I was wondering what the door dimensions are.      I don't want to make a sign that will not fit due to the door number decoration.   I'm sure this has been covered before...sorry.



See post number six in the thread link provided. Exact measurements are listed. Have fun!   http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=693056&highlight=stateroom+door+size


----------



## Soccermom-Cheri

I have made approx 20 signs and now am on to smaller magnets to go along with the signs. BUT: I'm having trouble finding clip art that isn't on a white background. I can find cute Mickey's but when you go to put it on a green mickey head, there is this white box around the art. Is there one site or one file type that is just the image and not a square picture (if that makes sense).


----------



## Laurabearz

Okay.... here are three of mine. THey are still a work in progress, but I am kinda smitten with them as they are.... but I will keep tweeking them until I have to print them out!! 

They print out fine, but the upload to my link site chopped off the edges, but you will get the idea....


----------



## Laurabearz

Soccermom-Cheri said:
			
		

> I have made approx 20 signs and now am on to smaller magnets to go along with the signs. BUT: I'm having trouble finding clip art that isn't on a white background. I can find cute Mickey's but when you go to put it on a green mickey head, there is this white box around the art. Is there one site or one file type that is just the image and not a square picture (if that makes sense).


I had that smae problem, but since my signs are a white background I just 'send to back' and it works fine. ((((hugs)))) I know how frustrating finding the right clip art can be!


----------



## Soccermom-Cheri

it sure is a bummer when you are trying to put pictures on to a green mickey head. If I send the pix to the back, I won't see them ... anyone know if I can crop them in Photoshop? (which I can barely operate)


----------



## DebºoºS

krdisneybound said:
			
		

> OK - here is a banner that I just finished.   My first one and it is just an experiment.   Did it quickly.    Now that I know it can be done by me, I'm off to do more  -   This was so much fun -   I have pockets to put each section into to put the 8 sheets together and keep them in line.  I'll look better when I get it together in their sleeves and hang it up



I don't see anything  Would love to see your designs. I'm trying to get ideas. The ones I've seen posted so far are so creative and original. really relects each DISer & their families. I'm trying to figure out a background. Do you all use wallpaper? That seems to be the only thing that would be big enough without distortion. This is our third cruise and first door sign.


----------



## woj68

Just cruised on the Western Magic last week. Here was one of our signs.


----------



## pdarrah

Soccermom-Cheri said:
			
		

> it sure is a bummer when you are trying to put pictures on to a green mickey head. If I send the pix to the back, I won't see them ... anyone know if I can crop them in Photoshop? (which I can barely operate)



Hi Cheri!

You should have a "Magic Wand" tool that you can use to do this.  I use Paint Shop Pro, but it is very similar to Photoshop (and I found a photoshop link http://www.mediacollege.com/graphics/photoshop/tool/magic-wand.html that shows it).  When you click on the white background, the magic wand should select all of that.  Then you can delete the selected part of the picture or "Invert" the selection so that the clip is selected and copy/paste it.

Hopefully, that helps...

Pamela


----------



## minnieandmickey

Can someone help on how to upload mine into the thread?


----------



## Pooh_Friend#1

I did some magnets for my parents last cruise, here is what the door looked like.  They got a lot of compliments.


----------



## lillygator

does anyone have the measurements on the circle on the door? I love that poster who did their pictures around the circle and would love to borrow that idea for our trip!


----------



## BoardwalkBabe

The circle is 7.5" in diameter.


----------



## castlegazer

Soccermom-Cheri said:
			
		

> I have made approx 20 signs and now am on to smaller magnets to go along with the signs. BUT: I'm having trouble finding clip art that isn't on a white background. I can find cute Mickey's but when you go to put it on a green mickey head, there is this white box around the art. Is there one site or one file type that is just the image and not a square picture (if that makes sense).


 
Do a google search for Disney .png clipart. You want atrwork that has been saved as a .png piece - this will give you a blank background.

This is an example taken from www.magicalears.com


----------



## DebºoºS

Verandah Man said:
			
		

> Below are the magnetic door signs I made for our August 2003 cruise.



Your door signs are great! Thanks for posting them


----------



## DebºoºS

Pooh_Friend#1 said:
			
		

> I did some magnets for my parents last cruise, here is what the door looked like.  They got a lot of compliments.


 I bet they did! A lot of work went into that door


----------



## Marypoppinsiam

Great door!! How long did it take for them to put the magnets all up?


----------



## Zandy595

Check out julia & nicks mom's design on the "Post your homemade WDW trip shirts!" thread.  Scroll down to post #6197.  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=826364&page=414&pp=15


----------



## GoofyFD

They all are so great!!!!!  Nice job!!!


----------



## taeja71

*Donaldsgal*, How did all your mag door signs look on your stateroom door while you cruised? Got pics to share/post?


----------



## Pooh_Friend#1

Thanks for the compliment on the magnets I did, it took some work but I had fun doing it!!!

I love what julia & nicks mom did, it looks great.


----------



## DebºoºS

whome? said:
			
		

> OK, over on the t-shirt site someone has found a link to a place in France with Disney clip-art. Wouldn't this be great for a Castaway Cay day door sign:
> http://www.merveilleux.ca/fmick41.htm
> ..or just start clicking away!
> 
> http://www.merveilleux.ca/princesse.htm



Mondu! That was tres jolie  Saw some nice pics but am wondering if it's ok to use them. Couldn't understand the enough French tell how they feel about it.


----------



## domiii

I am sure it has been asked and answered. I even searched this thread without success. Is there any where I can get a very clean copy of the DCL logo? Any help would be greatly appreciated!!! There are a lot of talented people out here!!


----------



## RaySharpton

Can I ask some really stupid questions?

I am not very artistic, and I am certainly computer illiterate when it comes to this stuff.

I am going on the Mousefest Wonder cruise on December 4, 2005, and they are going to have a door decoration contest.

I would like to participate, but I am not exactly sure how I should decorate the door.

Deb Wills of AllEarsNet.com and Dave and Jennifer Marx of PassPorter.com have made a graphic with the word Mousefest written on it at the following web site:

http://www.mousefest.org/graphics.htm

I thought that I could use the larger graphic and put it on one of those magnetic sheets or even just paper and tape it to the door.

I don't know, but maybe Kinko's could grab the Mousefest graphic off of the computer and print me a sheet or place it on a magnetic sheet.

For the computer and artistic challenged like myself, has anyone used Kinko's for this?

Any ideas for other decorations.

I was thinking about making three circles with the mickey head logo.

Or using those Home Depot paint sample mickey heads.

Any help or advice or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Anyone else here going on that cruise, too?

Thanks in advance for any help and ideas.

Sincerely, Ray


----------



## Zandy595

domiii said:
			
		

> I am sure it has been asked and answered. I even searched this thread without success. Is there any where I can get a very clean copy of the DCL logo? Any help would be greatly appreciated!!! There are a lot of talented people out here!!


Try asking on this thread http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=10065288#post10065288.  There are a couple wonderful people over there who help everyone clean up their graphics.  I wish I had the software to do stuff like that.


----------



## woj68

*One of our signs from the 9/10 Western.*


----------



## Clooz4u

I have the best tip of all....don't put anything on your door that you want to bring home...Sad to say, just got off the 25th-29th Wonder, and had a really cute Disney character magnet as part of my decorations, figured it would be fine, especially since I was in room 6504, (all the way in the corner~ not too much traffic) well....needless to say, on my last night _ A VERY TACKY SOMEONE _ decided they had to bring it home.


----------



## Frank and Lola

Also had one of our door signs stolen.........


----------



## kaymak

I would love to make my parents a magnet for their door but they are going on a carnival cruise.  Are all stateroom doors magnetic?


----------



## mylilnikita

Carnival ship's also have metal doors, I made a sign a few years ago, before I came to this board, and was silly enough to try to put tape, regular tape to hold it up. So use magnetic paper or magnetic tape.


----------



## Marypoppinsiam

That really stinks that someone actually stole a magnet and a sign off someone elses door.


----------



## Cajun Princess

woj68 said:
			
		

> *One of our signs from the 9/10 Western.*



Wow What a great sign


----------



## ibouncetoo

woj68 said:
			
		

> *One of our signs from the 9/10 Western.*


 
Wow, where did you find this clipart or picture?  The Disney Design Addicts on the t-shirt thread on the crafting forum need to see this!


----------



## kritter

love it it is sooo beautiful how did you ever do it??


----------



## woj68

ibouncetoo said:
			
		

> Wow, where did you find this clipart or picture?  The Disney Design Addicts on the t-shirt thread on the crafting forum need to see this!



Not exactly sure. I was Googling "Disney clip art" one night and stumbled across it. If I find it again, I'll post the link.


----------



## woj68

If you Google "Mickey Mouse wallpaper" then click on "images" at the top of the page, you can probably find it there. I think that's how I found it.


----------



## wkrider

I found this picture at this site...

http://www.wallpaperbase.com/cartoons-mickeymouse.shtml

it is actually wallpaper.


----------



## wkrider

woj68 said:
			
		

> *One of our signs from the 9/10 Western.*



Let me try this again...here is the link

http://www.wallpaperbase.com/cartoons-mickeymouse.shtml


----------



## Cajun Princess

wkrider said:
			
		

> Let me try this again...here is the link
> 
> http://www.wallpaperbase.com/cartoons-mickeymouse.shtml



Thanks for the link.  There were some other cool pictures also


----------



## macphrsn

Your sign is just adorable where did you find Minnie looking in the mirror?


----------



## RaySharpton

ohMom said:
			
		

> ohmygreatgoodness!
> 
> i picked up my laminated door signs from the library yesterday, all proud and such and in walking to the van realized I SPELLED CARIBBEAN WRONG!!!(#618)
> 
> no one noticed?  darn it!  i guess it's b/c I live in Ohio where we say "Care-i-be-an" instead of "Ca-rib-bean"!!!!



That is too funny.   I do the same thing.   Maybe this will keep me from misspelling Ca-rib-bean again...lol.

Sincerely, Ray


----------



## woj68

*Our door sign for "Pirates in the Caribbean Night".*


----------



## tinkryansmom

If this question has been answered before, please excuse me, but...

Where are you guys getting the cool glitter font?

Thanks,


----------



## taeja71

tinkryansmom said:
			
		

> If this question has been answered before, please excuse me, but...
> 
> Where are you guys getting the cool glitter font?
> 
> Thanks,



Right here, ---> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=907595&page=1&pp=15


----------



## pyramid2000

I didn't have time to make a door sign before we went on our cruise two weeks ago, so when my girls would bring back pictures they colored in the clubs, I cut them out and put them on the door. I got tape from Guest Services who said it was fine. We ended up with most of the princesses by the end of the cruise!


----------



## pdarrah

Oh no!  I had to look all the way to page 7 to find this thread  

Has anyone found any clipart or graphics with Mickey snorkeling?  There is one of Minnie (I think it is a wallpaper from the disney site) but I am having trouble finding Mickey anywhere...

We are leaving in just 9 days and I'll post pictures of our magnets when we get back.

pdarrah


----------



## JoyCrazy

Ok nobody making anymore doorsigns?

My sister doesn't want our pictures or the kids names on the door. I was wondering what else we could but on our signs to personalize them.


----------



## ibouncetoo

Well, I got this design for my t-shirt and I think I'm going to print it on the magnetic paper and put in on my door also:


----------



## bstsuda

JoyCrazy said:
			
		

> Ok nobody making anymore doorsigns?
> 
> My sister doesn't want our pictures or the kids names on the door. I was wondering what else we could but on our signs to personalize them.




You could 'personalize' them by each of choosing your favorite characters and having 'them' on the door....


----------



## disneybride96

Here are some of mine for November. These you have to cut out - they will go above the door number.


----------



## disneybride96

JoyCrazy said:
			
		

> Ok nobody making anymore doorsigns?
> 
> My sister doesn't want our pictures or the kids names on the door. I was wondering what else we could but on our signs to personalize them.



I'm Sticking with the Huey, Dewey & Louie theme since we are traveling with our 3 nephews. (Although not triplets - Twins plus one) I do one big sign in the middle and cutouts around the sides.


----------



## disneybride96




----------



## Cajun Princess

*disneybride96* - your signs turned out Great.  Nice job


----------



## taeja71

JoyCrazy said:
			
		

> Ok nobody making anymore doorsigns?
> 
> My sister doesn't want our pictures or the kids names on the door. I was wondering what else we could but on our signs to personalize them.



I'm sorry, I meant to reply earlier. If you go way, way, back to the first couple pages of this thread. I copied stick people w/ Mickey hats above our heads and our names below. Instead of real names, you could put, DIS Mom, DIS Dad, DIS kid, get the idea? I know your signs will turn out great, be sure to post what they look when you are done.


----------



## taeja71

pdarrah said:
			
		

> Oh no!  I had to look all the way to page 7 to find this thread
> 
> Has anyone found any clipart or graphics with Mickey snorkeling?  There is one of Minnie (I think it is a wallpaper from the disney site) but I am having trouble finding Mickey anywhere...
> 
> We are leaving in just 9 days and I'll post pictures of our magnets when we get back.
> 
> pdarrah



It's a little late pdarrah, but look what I found while surfing the DIS boards.


----------



## ohMom

i have a new one   it's not totally done but you get the idea -- the white blank areas i'm going to put some stamps -- bones/pawprints/etc


----------



## Verandah Man

ohMom, 

That sign is "Priceless" in itself!!!


----------



## ohMom

thanks Andy!  i just popped in as i didn't have time first off to post the two cliparts of Mickey snorkeling that i have -- someone earlier asked for


----------



## taeja71

OhMom, I love your sign for the dogs. How cute!  



*Earlier this month I asked Donaldsgal about her door signs. If you all remember, she made door signs for every day and most ship events. Below is my question and Jenny's (Donaldsgal) reply.*

Originally Posted by taeja71
Hi, 

I was wondering (as well as some other DISers from the mag door thread) how all your door signs looked on your stateroom door! I'm sure the walls in your stateroom looked just as fantastic.So, did you manage to hang all your signs up? Did you get any reaction? 
Sincerely,
Taeja(71) 



_Thanks for asking - we did use most of the signs, although the two specific to St. John and St. Maarten were posted inside our door since they didn't match. I took the itinerary change okay, but during the welcome aboard show I kept thinking about everything that would be different - including all my gazillions of door signs (I had specified them to days and places, so sea day signs didn't match, CC signs didn't match, etc. - DSis was good about reminding me that this doesn't matter and everyone knew WHY they didn't match). So a word to the wise - either don't put dates or places on your signs so you can rotate them in the event of a change.

Thanks for writing and asking - feel free to copy and paste this into the magnetic door sign thread as I'm pretty inactive on the boards now that school has resumed (getting Master's degree - 9 weeks left!)

Jenny_


----------



## sirena

This is a great idea! My DD's birthday   will be on the 3rd nite and I was looking for something to surprise her. I am working on my door sign right now. I also bought a package for $3.97 (Wal Mart) to decorate a workspace which I will use in the stateroom.   

Can't wait to see her face.


----------



## zeke11

We'll be leaving on our second cruise soon....would love to make a door sign this time around.  I'm wondering about having our names on it though -- any thoughts on this?  I suppose there's really no harm in it, but not completely sure!

Kris


----------



## sirena

Since my DD is celebrating her BD I did two and on hers I put her picture and her name. Ours has our names.


----------



## wkrider

This is about the fourth version of mine for our trip in June 06.


----------



## sirena

Where can I get the font?


----------



## KaitlinsMom

Ohmom - LOVE THE DOG SIGN!!!

I might have to borrow the "idea" for our cruise if that is OK - I will not copy  (don't believe in that) but would like to tweak it some to make my own - We have 2 Bichons and will miss them terribly - but it would be cool to have a picture of them on our door!

Although, my daughter would probably like to include her fish too!

Karen


----------



## ohMom

feel free to tweak away -------i  have been inspired by several on this thread as well

thanks for everyone's kudos on my dogs -- i just think it's too cute too but i like those darn doggies!


----------



## taeja71

sirena said:
			
		

> Where can I get the font?


I'm sure we'd all love to help  you out but, which font are you looking for? Which sign is it on so we can tell you?


----------



## sirena

The Disney font - with the curls. I'll look for the sign where I saw it...


----------



## lmok

OK, I need some more help.  So, these magnet posters.  Do most people make these for the door to there room?  I think it is a great idea and looks pretty cool.  I have just not heard of this one.

lmok
2004-Wonder
2006-Magic


----------



## iwynlea

This is my first try to post pictures, so I hope this works!  I took this shot on our first day, but the door actually ended up a lot more decorated, with about 30 Mickey head paint chips cut out and placed all over the door.  I meant to take another picture once all the Mickey's were in place, but forgot.  Ooops.

http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b245/iwynlea/Door Signs/4fd4f9dd.jpg

I rotated the middle picture each day....the different individual signs are:

http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b245/iwynlea/Door Signs/sign1.jpg
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b245/iwynlea/Door Signs/sign2.jpg
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b245/iwynlea/Door Signs/sign3.jpg
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b245/iwynlea/Door Signs/sign7.jpg
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b245/iwynlea/Door Signs/sign4a.jpg
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b245/iwynlea/Door Signs/sign4b.jpg
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b245/iwynlea/Door Signs/sign5.jpg
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b245/iwynlea/Door Signs/sign6.jpg

We had a lot of comments from folks (and my DH met some folks from Pennsylvania who assumed that we were celebrating a 10-year-old's birthday and they about fell over when he told them I was turning 27!    ) and our stateroom host told us that everyone he met commented about our door.      It certainly made the time spent on the signs well worth it!  

I would definately encourage everyone to make at least one sign for your door, if only for the ease of locating your stateroom late at night!

~Erica


----------



## wkrider

sirena said:
			
		

> Where can I get the font?



Here is a link to a bunch of Disney Fonts

http://www.fontseek.com/fonts/disney.htm

If this does not give you what you want just do a Google search for Disney Fonts..


----------



## sirena

wkrider said:
			
		

> Here is a link to a bunch of Disney Fonts
> 
> http://www.fontseek.com/fonts/disney.htm
> 
> If this does not give you what you want just do a Google search for Disney Fonts..



Cool!   That's exactly what I was looking for...


----------



## lmok

Thanks for all the help   This gives something else to start planning         

lmok


----------



## Mmketeer

Hi everyone,

        HELP!!! Just a quick question and sorry if this has already been answered, but I have a few questions cause' this will be my first attempt at this. Okay, so I found the magnetic paper at Michaels craft store (8x11) and it's all white and the entire back side is magnetic. I am afraid to run it through my printer, cause' I am afraid it will just get stuck in there. So, I am thinking that I should just print something up on a seperate peice of 8x11 plain paper, then laminate that paper and then tape the whole thing onto the 8x11 magnetic sheet. Am I nuts??? Would the magentic paper itself still be magnetic if I just ran that magnetic paper through the laminator (if I take the chance of running this directly through my printer instead to make the sign).
Thanks for all your ideas!

                       Mmketeer


----------



## Zandy595

I always put the magnetic sheets through the printer and have never had a problem.  They are made to do just that.


----------



## Verandah Man

I've run "hundreds" of the magnetic sheets through my printer and never had a problem at all.


----------



## woj68

Looking forward to next year already.

Can you tell?


----------



## Marypoppinsiam

Hey it is ok to be excited!! I loved all the signs you made. You are so creative!!


----------



## Michelle2

woj68 said:
			
		

> Looking forward to next year already.
> 
> Can you tell?


That door sign is awesome!! Did you do that with a certain program??


----------



## ibouncetoo

Here's mine  AND tomorrow I get to do the SINGLE DIGIT DANCE  






My T-Shirt is similar.....no dates and my name is a little bigger.  Can't wait!!


----------



## woj68

Michelle2 said:
			
		

> That door sign is awesome!! Did you do that with a certain program??



Thanks!

Done with Print Shop 20.


----------



## MomtoGav&Eric

woj68 said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> 
> Done with Print Shop 20.



I love your sign...but also really love your t-shirts!  Can I ask where you found them?


----------



## woj68

Thanks. We got alot of compliments on them.   

DW found them online but she can't remember where. She Googled "pirate t-shirts" or something like that and found them on some off-the-beaten path web site and bought 'em there.  Sorry.


----------



## tinkryansmom

Just wanted to post a quick HELLO, GOOD-BYE and THANK YOU to the DIS'ers on this thread.  Especially Verandah Man who patiently answered my questions and forwarded pictures so I too could try my hand at door signs.
  
We are leaving the our first Magical cruise in about 3 hours and yes...I am up printing doorsigns!!  

I mostly used other designs and changed info but also tried a few of my own.

Hopefully when I get back I will figure out how to post a picture of our door so you can all admire your handiwork!!  

Thanks again to everyone for your ideas and encouragement!


----------



## Verandah Man

Have a MAGICal cruise, will be waiting to hear all about when you return!!!


----------



## Mmketeer

Verandah Man & Zanie,

                          Thanks very much for your impute. I took the chance and did go ahead and put them through my printer. I was still a little nervous about them getting stuck, so I just printed out the ship name and stateroom numbers. The rest of the signs are just the white paper, but they did go through my printer just fine.  The next time I make a sign though I think I will go ahead and really go for it with my printer and do a background picture, borders and fonts...the whole nine yards. One step at a time for me.  
The three signs I am working on now are a surprise for my family for when we do our family Christmas cruise on RCCL (So, I figured this would be a good time to experiment since I'll need my personal DCL sign later on to be prefect!)
On my Christmas signs I have added holiday foamies with a glue gun, Christmas stocking glitter stickers and I found these great rub-on graphics and candy cane letters that I did our family names with at Michaels Arts and Crafts Store. The signs are a bit more two-dimensional than most, but I figured the worst that can happen is people might pull some off the foamie Christmas ornaments off the Christmas trees. They are all three pretty much matching signs, but they still seem to be missing something, so when I finally get them finished if I can figure out how to post them for ya'll to see I 
will. :0)
Thanks for everyone's help and for all the idea sharing ya'll do.


----------



## Scouter

Ok, I've been watching these threads to get ideas on how to make my
door signs, and finally I've completed 2 to take on my cruise that
leaves in 2 days!  Talk about waiting till the last moment!
Here they are:


----------



## Verandah Man

Scouter said:
			
		

> Ok, I've been watching these threads to get ideas on how to make my
> door signs, and finally I've completed 2 to take on my cruise that
> leaves in 2 days!  Talk about waiting till the last moment!
> Here they are:





Good Job, way to go!!!!! Have a MAGICal cruise!!!!!


----------



## taeja71

Verandah Man said:
			
		

> Good Job, way to go!!!!! Have a MAGICal cruise!!!!!




Ditto what VM said Scouter, thanks for sharing your door signs with us all!


----------



## lillygator

Great signs everyone - keep 'em coming!


----------



## Scouter

Hey, Thanks for the compliments on my signs!  
I had fun doing that!  I want to make more!
But since I'm leaving in only a couple of days, I think I'd 
better get packing!!!!


----------



## Verandah Man

Scouter said:
			
		

> Hey, Thanks for the compliments on my signs!
> I had fun doing that!  I want to make more!
> But since I'm leaving in only a couple of days, I think I'd
> better get packing!!!!




Yea, I think you'd better make packing a priority here!!!


----------



## macphrsn

Michelle2,

Where did you get the background for your sign?


----------



## Michelle2

I haven't made a sign....yet. That is something that I need to do and fast! 
I did quote another poster's sign, asking the same thing, and that is probably the one you are thinking of. It is Woj68's sign, and they said they used 
Print Shop 20...I am going to look into that myself!  I loved it!


----------



## woj68

woj68 said:
			
		

> Michelle2,
> 
> Where did you get the background for your sign?



macphrsn: 

The background for this sign doesn't come with Print Shop 20. This is a photo I took of the sunset at Key West (enhanced a little with Photo Shop) on our September cruise. I then used it as a backdrop for the sign.

I'm glad you like it.


----------



## woj68

Here's another I did using my own photos.


----------



## taeja71

woj68 said:
			
		

> Here's another I did using my own photos.
> Awesome job! Your signs are beautiful


----------



## macphrsn

You do excellent work, the photos are beautiful. 

Looks like I will have to wait since this is our first cruise, next time I will have photos.


----------



## woj68

Thank you. 

Thank you (takes a bow).


----------



## lucas

Are there any negatives to putting your first name on your door sign?


----------



## woj68

lucas said:
			
		

> Are there any negatives to putting your first name on your door sign?



I don't think so. We saw a bunch of signs with peoples names on them.

Unless of course, you're trying to hide from someone.


----------



## lucas

woj68 said:
			
		

> I don't think so. We saw a bunch of signs with peoples names on them.
> 
> Unless of course, you're trying to hide from someone.




Nope, just wondering!       We are sailing in December and I have seen some really cute Disney/Christmas clip art that will be great. 

Your shirts are too cute. Target had Halloween pirate shirts slightly similar to yours at 75% off today that I picked up. Did you wear them to dinner or did you change into them after dinner?


----------



## woj68

lucas said:
			
		

> Nope, just wondering!       We are sailing in December and I have seen some really cute Disney/Christmas clip art that will be great.
> 
> Your shirts are too cute.  Target had Halloween pirate shirts slightly similar to yours at 75% off today that I picked up.  Did you wear them to dinner or did you change into them after dinner?



Thanks. We wore 'em to dinner. We were the only people at our table with any pirate "gear" on.   

Gotta lot of compliments though.


----------



## cristit14

Here are the signs I have made for our cruise next month

















Hopefully, they won't come across too big.


----------



## macphrsn

Can anyone tell the circumference of the cabin door "port hole room number"?


----------



## ohMom

LOVE that birthday princess crown!!

ok -- here's the skinny-- i had ALL THIS TIME and now i have NO TIME!!  but then would I ever be ecstatic and 110% satisified?  i just didn't know what i wanted so -- this is what i have so far.  besides my fabulous Pirates one i posted earlier -- i hope to make a thanksgiving one too and one with the graphic from our DIS t-shirst our meet group had made.  













for my dad's birthday on thanksgiving 

for the inside of our stateroom door for my DDs


----------



## Verandah Man

macphrsn said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell the circumference of the cabin door "port hole room number"?




I think I remember reading in another post it was 7 and 1/2 inches.


----------



## lillygator

cristi!!! LOVE THEM!!! What day is your bday?


----------



## macphrsn

Verandah Man, thanks for the info on the cabin number!


----------



## Goofyhouk

Our DIS group had a graphic made for our Lime Green t-shirts for the 19 Nov Thanksgiving Best Ever Magic Cruise.  However, Hurrican Wilma caused a change to our itinerary, but it was too late to change the t-shirt graphic.  Not to worry.  Goofy just couldn't leave well enough alone, so he took it upon himself to fix it.  






Actually, Goofy had some help from me using Disney Print Artist.  I'm using this as one of our door magnets.

Paul Goofyhouk


----------



## taeja71

Goofyhouk said:
			
		

>



I love your creativity and your sign!


----------



## cristit14

lillygator said:
			
		

> cristi!!! LOVE THEM!!! What day is your bday?



Saturday when we board!  Happy Birthday to Me!


----------



## bstsuda

woj68 said:
			
		

> Thanks. We got alot of compliments on them.
> 
> DW found them online but she can't remember where. She Googled "pirate t-shirts" or something like that and found them on some off-the-beaten path web site and bought 'em there.  Sorry.


Hi there...catching up on door signs...i think i need to get Print Shop 20...anyway your wife may have gotten the shirts from www.deadmentellnotales.com
that's where i got my son's for our pirate night....hope all is well!!!


----------



## woj68

bstsuda said:
			
		

> Hi there...catching up on door signs...i think i need to get Print Shop 20...anyway your wife may have gotten the shirts from www.deadmentellnotales.com
> that's where i got my son's for our pirate night....hope all is well!!!



Hi Brenda.   

Thanks for posting the link. I know we checked that site out and they have a ton of pirate gear but I don't think that's where she got them from. 

Things are well. Can't wait till our next cruise!


----------



## MikeysDad

Once I earn my ears (enough posts) so that I can post URLs, I will post photos from the two cabin doors we had done on the Thanksgiving 2005 Magic cruise - anyone know how many posts are needed for this?

Thanks,


----------



## alanapapa

MikeysDad said:
			
		

> Once I earn my ears (enough posts) so that I can post URLs, I will post photos from the two cabin doors we had done on the Thanksgiving 2005 Magic cruise - anyone know how many posts are needed for this?
> 
> Thanks,


You should be able to post url's now (or so I thought), but to answer your ?, it is 75 posts to earn your ears.


----------



## woj68

Here's our Christmas cruise door sign.


----------



## lillygator

so cute~~ we're on that cruise too!


----------



## s2BU

Does anybody have the Cruise line symbol (mickey in the wavey lines) saved as a file?  I've searched a couple of web sites but can't find it to download.  

Any other "cruise related" images available also??


----------



## Verandah Man

s2BU said:
			
		

> Does anybody have the Cruise line symbol (mickey in the wavey lines) saved as a file?  I've searched a couple of web sites but can't find it to download.
> 
> Any other "cruise related" images available also??




If you send me a PM with your e-mail address I might be able to help you with some cruise related clip art that I have saved in my files.


----------



## clewert

cristit14 said:
			
		

> Here are the signs I have made for our cruise next month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cristi where did you find the Mickey with the ship picture? I want to do a sign with a pirate them and just LOVE that one?
> 
> Crystal


----------



## lillygator

Crystal that photo is floating around in the DIS design gallery under theme park  - well that is where I found it...


----------



## Mommy2Maddy~N~Nate

These signs are so cool!! But I have NO creative ability!!  I wish I could hire someone to do these for me!   It is just like scrapbooking, I LOVE the look of it, but can't do it without it looking like my 4 year old did it!! Anyway, I tried to do some signs, but I have no idea how to use all the fancy programs. So mine look so boring. Oh well, maybe I will still use them.

Cari


----------



## clewert

Mommy2Maddy~N~Nate said:
			
		

> These signs are so cool!! But I have NO creative ability!!  I wish I could hire someone to do these for me!   It is just like scrapbooking, I LOVE the look of it, but can't do it without it looking like my 4 year old did it!! Anyway, I tried to do some signs, but I have no idea how to use all the fancy programs. So mine look so boring. Oh well, maybe I will still use them.
> 
> Cari



I think the same way about myself and I do scrapbooking too just think that whatever your abilities are it is still better in a scrapbook versus a plain old album and plus I do alot of scrap lifting which helps with the creative part of it:


----------



## clewert

lillygator said:
			
		

> Crystal that photo is floating around in the DIS design gallery under theme park  - well that is where I found it...



Thanks Cristi now just have to find that picture  I am almost done with two signs so far and need to think of more ideas I want one for each day at LEAST so I need at least   7 which is kinda freakin me out


----------



## krdisneybound

love to look at all the designs - some great ideas


----------



## MikeysDad

We went Magnet crazy!!


----------



## Julylady

I was on the Wonder 3-day cruise last week and didn't see any door signs or door decorations of any kind!  None, nada, nothing.  Is door decorating just a Magic thing?  Did they put a stop to it for some reason?  I am curious as I was planning to do door decorating on a Nov 06 cruise including my 4-year old niece.


----------



## TiggerKing

Julylady said:
			
		

> I was on the Wonder 3-day cruise last week and didn't see any door signs or door decorations of any kind!  None, nada, nothing.  Is door decorating just a Magic thing?  Did they put a stop to it for some reason?  I am curious as I was planning to do door decorating on a Nov 06 cruise including my 4-year old niece.



Even though we post prolifically, and wish that we could be on every cruise, you have limited opportunities to run into someone on your cruise who does this, unless you know that other DISers are on there and where their cabins are at.  And then, they have to be the type to make the magnets.  I think it is really cool and am preparing a multitude of magnets for our door for next year!


----------



## khakismum

Scouter,

Where did you get the big mouse ears for your signs???  I need to find some!


----------



## clewert

Ok seeing if this works here are the ones I have done so far 








 [IMGhttp://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c204/clewert/EWERTSINTHECARIBBEAN.gif[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## clewert

clewert said:
			
		

> Ok seeing if this works here are the ones I have done so far


----------



## clewert

OOPS forgot one here is another
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## Joyful!

khakismum said:
			
		

> Scouter,
> 
> Where did you get the big mouse ears for your signs???  I need to find some!



If you go all the way back to page 18, you'll find the green mouse ears!


----------



## Verandah Man

Here you go, just right click over the Mickey head:


----------



## TiggerKing

clewert said:
			
		

> OOPS forgot one here is another
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Crystal:

Where did you get the Pirate Mickey clip-art?  That is really neat and I would love to use it on one of my signs!


----------



## clewert

TiggerKing said:
			
		

> Crystal:
> 
> Where did you get the Pirate Mickey clip-art?  That is really neat and I would love to use it on one of my signs!



I found it here http://photobucket.com/albums/b148/DisneyTShirts/?start=280 he has a couple different ones too so check all the pages out.


----------



## sandym

clewert said:
			
		

> I found it here http://photobucket.com/albums/b148/DisneyTShirts/?start=280 he has a couple different ones too so check all the pages out.



I love your pirate sign- I'll have to look for it on our cruise.


----------



## Zandy595

clewert said:
			
		

> I found it here http://photobucket.com/albums/b148/DisneyTShirts/?start=280 he has a couple different ones too so check all the pages out.


The owner of that site is julia & nick's mom (aka Kate).  She's very talented.


----------



## sirena

How can I post the picture?


----------



## Verandah Man

sirena said:
			
		

> How can I post the picture?





One of the easiest ways to post a photo is to load the photo into a free www.photobucket.com account, then just click on the


----------



## sirena

So let's see if this thing works then...





Thank you for the crash course!


----------



## Verandah Man

sirena said:
			
		

> So let's see if this thing works then...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the crash course!





Great job on the signs and posting them!!!!!


----------



## sirena

I made another 3 to surprise my family staying in three separate staterooms. I'll look for the pics to post them.


----------



## taeja71

sirena said:
			
		

> So let's see if this thing works then...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the crash course!



What a fun door you had!


----------



## macphrsn

Here are a couple pictures of our cabin door.

I had a few people mention that they really liked our door, plus our cabin neighbors said it helped them find their cabin.

I changed a few of the signs every couple of days.


----------



## Marypoppinsiam

Great cabin door! I can't wait to make my signs for our trip!


----------



## 2boyshere

I've been looking at all the great doors that everyone has posted. A silly question. What type of magnetic material or magnets do you use for the signs and where do you get them? Going in April and starting to formulate some plans for signs! Thanks


----------



## clewert

2boyshere said:
			
		

> I've been looking at all the great doors that everyone has posted. A silly question. What type of magnetic material or magnets do you use for the signs and where do you get them? Going in April and starting to formulate some plans for signs! Thanks



I am a scrapper so I have a Xyron 900 Stickermaker Machine which also has cartridges that laminates the front and magnets the back so thats what I use.


----------



## macphrsn

I went to Michaels and purchased magnetic strips (about $1.99) then cut them into 4 pieces for each corner. I never had a problem with the signs falling off. I also brought some packing tape and tape a couple of them in place. 

I did laminate most of my signs with my Xyron machine but the one with our dog was too big so but it survived well. I did put all of my signs in a 12 X 12 plastic scrapbooking envelope (Scrapbook keeper - purchased at Michaels about $2.99). Then when our cruise was over I packed them back in the same envelope. I may be able to use them again.


----------



## itdjbw

I have spent hours reading this Thread    like I have nothing else to do!!   

I made a huge poster for our cabin 2 years ago for DH birthday, of course during the rush to leave I left it at home but saved it and used it this past September, I used tape to put it up on the wall opposite the bed, the room stewart said it was fine to use tape and it stayed up all week, I have a pic of it somewhere and will try post it along with my door sign I made the night before we left.  I have also hung Happy Birthday signs up on the door with streamers hanging down and used tape for that and never had a problem, I carefully removed it at the end of the cruise. 

I used the magnetic sheets from the $$ store and just attached my pic to it.

Thanks for all the door pics, you have all made amazing signs, I am going to start doing some for our May double dip at CC and going to read the T-shirt thread so I can make some of those too.

Thanks for all the wonderful info and links.


----------



## wdwstar

my magn. paper keeps jamming in my printer(when it first feeds into) any solutions? I tried changing the paper to photo paper, there is no setting for magn. paper.


----------



## pjpoohbear

Does your pinter have a manual lever inside to change for a heavier weight paper, ie cardstock or envelopes?  This could be the problem.  I have a canon and there is a lever on the carriage that the print head rides on to flip for different weights of paper.

Penny


----------



## taeja71

wdwstar said:
			
		

> my magn. paper keeps jamming in my printer(when it first feeds into) any solutions? I tried changing the paper to photo paper, there is no setting for magn. paper.




Some ideas.....
Have you tried pushing the mag. paper down lightly to encourage the printer rollers to take the mag. paper?

see what pjphoohbear said. 
Good luck!


----------



## wdwstar

Thanks, i just printed them onto photo paper and then glued them to the magn. paper, I forgot all about doing theses and im leaving in a couple of hours and dont have time to play with the printer, they actually turned out reall good. Thanks for all your suggestions.


----------



## macphrsn

Open the back door on your printer.


----------



## PatricenPete

I am SO making a sign for our door!  I am going to work on it some tomorrow.  I am at work right now, otherwise that is what I would be doing!!!

I am going to steal some of your idea


----------



## clewert

PatricenPete said:
			
		

> I am SO making a sign for our door!  I am going to work on it some tomorrow.  I am at work right now, otherwise that is what I would be doing!!!
> 
> I am going to steal some of your idea



FYI they are VERY addicting I have made 11 so far for our cruise next month and if I can think of anymore ideas I may make more


----------



## macphrsn

Go right ahead and "scraplift" my ideas. 

I worked on my signs for about 6 weeks, I even made a sign for our door at Pop Century where we stayed for two days before we left on our cruise, sure made it easy for DD6 and us to find our room.

I have a spare jumpdrive that I saved all of the characters, logos, pictures and door signs so I had everything in one place. Anything I thought I might be able to use I saved to my jumpdrive. 

Remember to find the free Disney fonts too!


----------



## clewert

Ok I have official gone sign crazy here are two more I made  






[/IMG] 






[/IMG]


----------



## MyLove4Disney

I made an embroidered hanging banner.   My daughter drew the southpark style childern of me and herself with mickey ears.  I am using a magnetic tiny curtian rod to hang on the door.  Hope you like it.  I have a number of others I am working on.


----------



## TiggerKing

MyLove4Disney said:
			
		

> I made an embroidered hanging banner.   My daughter drew the southpark style childern of me and herself with mickey ears.  I am using a magnetic tiny curtian rod to hang on the door.  Hope you like it.  I have a number of others I am working on.



That is just so cool!


----------



## macphrsn

Your sign is adorable and very creative. 

I never thought of sewing, my Mom has the ultimate sewing maching that can do stuff like that.

Have a great trip!


----------



## PatricenPete

I made a few door signs of my own.....now be gentle, this is my first try


----------



## macphrsn

Patricenpete,

You did a great job, I just love the ship, Tinker Bell and Peter Pan.

Where did you get that background? 

Keep up the good work and make sure you show us any others that you do!


----------



## clewert

macphrsn said:
			
		

> Where did you get that background?



I found it here http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/DisneyPCs.html by accident just now


----------



## macphrsn

Thanks Crystal,

I have added a couple of the pictures to my jumpdrive.


----------



## 4theloveofdisney

No need to post...just picture this:


LOST


----------



## NYAna

I haven't been on these boards for some time now since I started nursing school.  I have no life!  Well, that's why I'm back.  I have to go on another Disney cruise.  This thread has got me pumped.  I'm so excited.  I can't wait till I book my next Disney Cruise... and I can't wait to make my door sign!  Thanks for all the ideas!  This is going to be so much fun!


----------



## clewert

Ok here is another one I made my DH has now Forbidden me to make anymore since I have made like 15 he says we have no more ROOM on the door for more


----------



## macphrsn

Very cute, keep making them. I put them on the other side of the door and changed them around a little everyday (keeps things interesting).


----------



## kritter

clewert said:
			
		

> Ok here is another one I made my DH has now Forbidden me to make anymore since I have made like 15 he says we have no more ROOM on the door for more




very cute.. makes me want to start thinking about mine....Where and how should I start?? Need help...


----------



## clewert

kritter said:
			
		

> very cute.. makes me want to start thinking about mine....Where and how should I start?? Need help...



Well first off find the clipart you want to use Just do a search for Disney clipart and you will have A LOT to chose from. I also downloaded A LOT of Disney fonts (again do a search and you will find MANY) I used powerpoint to do most of mine it has really cool effects you can do. For the Pooh one I looked up pooh wallpaper for the desktop.


----------



## pjacobi

In addition to your full name, please display your Social Security number, Date of Birth, and Mother's maiden name, on your door sign!

Seriously, *any* personal information displayed on your door sign is a security risk!  Why give anyone a clue that the room is even occupied?

Use common sense on vacation - Don't let your brain go on vacation.  I don't post my name on my hotel room because of security concerns, and I certainly would not want my name on my DCL stateroom.

While DCL is a *very* secure environment, why take unnecessary chances.

                                                        -Paul


----------



## clovely

pjacobi, I've just read this whole thread thinking what you just posted.  Ironic that yours is the last post as I got to the end of the thread and you just posted a couple hours ago.  

I'm going to make signs and I might say "The Lovely Family" (or I might not) but I'm definitely not going to put our first names on it.  I'm travelling with small children and that kinda creeps me out.  I'm also thinking of making matching shirts for my dd and ds - in bright colors so they're easy for me to spot them if I need to...but I'm not putting their names on those.  Even if, in the club, they'll probably put nametags on them.  And I was thinking of having the t-shirts match our door sign if I maybe make daily ones . . . and I'm sure everyone on the boat will be the nicest most wonderful people . . . but why go looking for trouble - it would only take one weirdo or scumbag on the boat and you'd think there's got to be at least one.

Hate to be paranoid but I don't want to be dumb either.  Glad I wasn't the only one thinking that, Paul.


----------



## clovely

But, I've gotten a lot of great links and ideas here!  Thanks to everyone who shared!!!


----------



## kritter

clewert said:
			
		

> Well first off find the clipart you want to use Just do a search for Disney clipart and you will have A LOT to chose from. I also downloaded A LOT of Disney fonts (again do a search and you will find MANY) I used powerpoint to do most of mine it has really cool effects you can do. For the Pooh one I looked up pooh wallpaper for the desktop.




ok then what should I do?? Print it out on magentic paper??


----------



## clewert

kritter said:
			
		

> ok then what should I do?? Print it out on magentic paper??


 Alot of people on here use magnetic paper I print mine on photo matte paper then run through my zyron which has a laminate/magnet cartridge. I can't tell you anything about magnetic paper but if you do a search on this topic you will find where people get theirs and also alternatives to magnetic paper. I am all knew to doing this also so I am sorry I am not much help.


----------



## jazstar87

here are some of my sings for the up coming cruise:
















Enjoy!

just a question can you see my pics? One of the dis member couldn't before..


----------



## alanapapa

kritter said:
			
		

> ok then what should I do?? Print it out on magentic paper??


I like printing on magnetic paper. I had a few problems the first time I tried though. I have some magnetic paper from Avery (purchased at WalMart or some such place) as well as some bought off the internet and I like the thicker and less expesive from the internet. A word of caution, when printing use the option for the thickest paper setting you have. I have an inkjet and would not use a laser printer.


----------



## clovely

I have a question...what's the whiteboard for?


----------



## macphrsn

Kritter,

I think I mention this before but I went to Michaels and bought magnetic strips in a package. I think that there were 6 pieces about 4 inches long by 1/2 inch wide. I cut the strips into 4 pieces about a 1 inch long. These strips have stick backings so I just stuck a piece in each corner. I think I paid about $1.99 for the package. 

I used these on my signs and they stuck for the entire 7 days. 

I also brought a roll of packing tape and when I ran out of magnetic strips I used the tape.


----------



## taeja71

clovely said:
			
		

> I have a question...what's the whiteboard for?



You could use a whiteboard to let other cruisers leave messages or fun notes for you. Having that would/could be dangerous. You don't know what type of sayings would be put on it. If I had a whiteboard, I'd use it inside our cabin so that I can leave messages to my family letting them know where I am. Even that can be a dangerous thing to do. The cabin stewards would know your comings and goings. ((Can you tell I'm a pesamist?)).


----------



## skibum

I don't know much about door signs  ...please help.

When you make door signs, do you put them up after you get in your room or do you send them to someone to hang up so they're on the door before you get in your room?


----------



## alanapapa

skibum said:
			
		

> I don't know much about door signs  ...please help.
> 
> When you make door signs, do you put them up after you get in your room or do you send them to someone to hang up so they're on the door before you get in your room?


We put them up when we got to the stateroom.

Here are some I have for the cruise we have planned in Mar '07:


----------



## kritter

thanks so much for the info...
would love to see some signs that you have all made...
going to start working on mine so I can share it and have you all help me make them better....


----------



## jazstar87

i am reposting my pic because i can't see them


ps. kodakgallery.com stinks  
















enjoy again


----------



## JoyCrazy

Here are my Door Signs





















If anyone wants the psp files so that they can change the dates pm me with your email..


----------



## taeja71

JoyCrazy said:
			
		

> Here are my Door Signs
> If anyone wants the psp files so that they can change the dates pm me with your email..



*Great designs!* Thanks for reviving this thread too. You may be getting a PM from me in the future for my 9/06 cruise.


----------



## macphrsn

I am impressed, great signs!!!!



			
				JoyCrazy said:
			
		

> Here are my Door Signs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone wants the psp files so that they can change the dates pm me with your email..


----------



## KatHuss

What is the best program to use and where would one find it? I only have things like Microsoft Photo Editor and that doesn't work very well for this type of thing in my experience.

Thanks!


----------



## KimberlyC

For anyone who wants to make several signs, change them frequently and not deal with the cost of lamination or magnetic paper, stores like Michaels Arts and Crafts sell magnetic photo/paper holders.  They come in a variety of sizes, the largest I've seen being 8 1/2 x 11 which cost $1.99.  Hmmm...how to describe them.  Imagine a scrapbook page, its clear, you slip your paper/photo inside, but the back is a full magnet.  I keep a few on the fridge and have a photo calendar of my son in one and the other is for art project of the week.  The pictures don't fall out and are fully protected from sticky little fingers.


----------



## taeja71

KatHuss said:
			
		

> What is the best program to use and where would one find it? I only have things like Microsoft Photo Editor and that doesn't work very well for this type of thing in my experience.
> 
> Thanks!



Check out this thread. It's part of a t-shirt designing forum. There are many suggestions you could use to make the door signs as well. Watch out, the t-shirt forum is addicting. Here's the link. Good luck on making your designs and if you have a chance, post your door creation here.  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=892906


----------



## taeja71

KimberlyC said:
			
		

> For anyone who wants to make several signs, change them frequently and not deal with the cost of lamination or magnetic paper, stores like Michaels Arts and Crafts sell magnetic photo/paper holders.  They come in a variety of sizes, the largest I've seen being 8 1/2 x 11 which cost $1.99.  Hmmm...how to describe them.  Imagine a scrapbook page, its clear, you slip your paper/photo inside, but the back is a full magnet.  I keep a few on the fridge and have a photo calendar of my son in one and the other is for art project of the week.  The pictures don't fall out and are fully protected from sticky little fingers.



*Great suggestion!* How stiff is the holder? When I laminated my door designs I had very few wrinkels after pulling the pics from the bottom of our luggage.


----------



## vlf32

Verandah Man said:
			
		

> Below are the magnetic door signs I made for our August 2003 cruise.




Wow! WHat great signs! You should sell them!!!


----------



## vlf32

krdisneybound said:
			
		

> Wal-Mart price is approximately $7.50 for 5 sheets. (matted)
> 
> Office Depot price is approximately $15.50 for 5 sheets (glossy)
> 
> You can also go to Amazon.com and search for magnet sheets or magnet strips.
> 
> I also make shirts to go with the door magnets.   You can get the transfer sheets at the same stores for approximately the same price, but there are 15 transfer sheets in each package.
> 
> The magnet sheets go through ink jet printers very good.   Should have no problem at all.






WHat about LAser printers? I only have a laser printer available to me. It is color though.


----------



## alanapapa

vlf32 said:
			
		

> WHat about LAser printers? I only have a laser printer available to me. It is color though.


No, do not use magnetic paper on your laser printer, it could ruin your printer. Print off your sign and laminate then use magnetic tape. If you have no other choices, send me a PM and I will run them off for you and send them to you.


----------



## pjpoohbear

I have done the soft work on my signs, haven't printed them out yet, so will show screen photos of them.......











Penny


----------



## vlf32

alanapapa said:
			
		

> No, do not use magnetic paper on your laser printer, it could ruin your printer. Print off your sign and laminate then use magnetic tape. If you have no other choices, send me a PM and I will run them off for you and send them to you.




Thank you for the info and for your offer to help me! That is very kind of you. I will try to find some friends that will allow me to use their printer. I am sure I won't have any problems. Thank you so much though!


----------



## Amlee

Here is one I just did for one of my nephews for our upcoming cruise.







I'm hope to beat them all to thier cabins and have them on their doors before they get there.


----------



## taeja71

Amlee said:
			
		

> Here is one I just did for one of my nephews for our upcoming cruise.
> 
> I'm hope to beat them all to thier cabins and have them on their doors before they get there.



How fun! Ethan might think the door sign is part of the Disney magic!


----------



## KimberlyC

taeja71 said:
			
		

> *Great suggestion!* How stiff is the holder? When I laminated my door designs I had very few wrinkels after pulling the pics from the bottom of our luggage.



Teaja71:  Its pretty stiff because the entire back is a magnet.  The clear front is essentially the thickness of a photo/scrapbook page.  And you can put anything from a thin sheet of rice paper to a thick piece of photo or construction paper inside the photo holder.  Its really just a clear, magnetic folder that you stick your photo or paper into.  Putting the photo in is as easy as sticking a piece of paper in a manila folder.

As far as how they would do in transit, I put a photo calendar of DS in several and they were stiff enough to wrap as X-mas gifts for grandparents, aunts, etc., throw in a bag to cart to grandmas house for x-mas dinner, and not a single wrinkle in a single one.  Hope this helps!


----------



## Amlee

I just got done with the other kids signs!    That took longer than I thought.


----------



## whitt1

Quote:
Originally Posted by JoyCrazy
Here are my Door Signs
If anyone wants the psp files so that they can change the dates pm me with your email.. 


Great Door Signs.  I'm new to the boards.  I tried to e-mail to get a copy ofthe psp files but the systems tells me you do not want to receive e-mail.    Help!  I would greatly appreciate a copy of the file. 

Thanks


----------



## macphrsn

I went to Michaels and purchased a 12 X 12 plastic envelope (used for scrapbooking) about $2.99 and stuck all mine in it. They transported very well this way, plus during our trip I used the envelope to stick all of our memoriblia (Navigators, invitations, postcards, etc.) in it since I am a scrapbooker too.



			
				KimberlyC said:
			
		

> Teaja71:  Its pretty stiff because the entire back is a magnet.  The clear front is essentially the thickness of a photo/scrapbook page.  And you can put anything from a thin sheet of rice paper to a thick piece of photo or construction paper inside the photo holder.  Its really just a clear, magnetic folder that you stick your photo or paper into.  Putting the photo in is as easy as sticking a piece of paper in a manila folder.
> 
> As far as how they would do in transit, I put a photo calendar of DS in several and they were stiff enough to wrap as X-mas gifts for grandparents, aunts, etc., throw in a bag to cart to grandmas house for x-mas dinner, and not a single wrinkle in a single one.  Hope this helps!


----------



## taeja71

macphrsn said:
			
		

> I went to Michaels and purchased a 12 X 12 plastic envelope (used for scrapbooking) about $2.99 and stuck all mine in it. They transported very well this way, plus during our trip I used the envelope to stick all of our memoriblia (Navigators, invitations, postcards, etc.) in it since I am a scrapbooker too.




Awesome, thanks posters KimberlyC and macphrsn.


----------



## KimberlyC

taeja71 said:
			
		

> Awesome, thanks posters KimberlyC and macphrsn.




You're welcome.  The magnet photo frames were found in the photo frame area of my local Michaels store.


----------



## taeja71

KimberlyC said:
			
		

> You're welcome.  The magnet photo frames were found in the photo frame area of my local Michaels store.



Oh man! I looked in the scrapbooking section. I just came from Michael's. Guess I'll have to go back. Darn.


----------



## taeja71

shoo! double post.


----------



## JoyCrazy

JoyCrazy said:
			
		

> Here are my Door Signs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone wants the psd files so that they can change the dates pm me with your email..




http://www.angelfire.com/celeb2/joyportal

Website with my T-shirts and Door Signs. For the Door Signs if you want to use the same text and have Photoshop, Photoshop Elements or some other program that recognizes PSD files. Click on thelink above the picture for the zipped file.

Sorry it took so long got alot of requests and email wasn't working very well.


----------



## marcij

Some truly awesome designs on this thread!  Just subscribing so I can keep up with it to do signs for our cruise this summer.


----------



## Queen2

I have been reading this thread since 4:30 Delaware time. It is now 10:30&    i'm only on page 30. some of the links have been deleted.  

We are going April 22-29-2006 Disney Magic DGS 8th birthday & Dgodd 10th birthday.

Well gotta get back to reading

may I ask a dumb. ? is DIS  

New to the boards

I just read the post prior to mine. No I didn't copy,    read it after my post


----------



## Queen2

I looked at this link most of the morning. I found the perfect icon for me. I was playing around with it paint shop pro & didn't make a copy first.Duh!!!!!!!!!! Now I can't find it. Please can some one help me find A pink mickey ears with crown that says Princess. I found it in one of the links between page 1& page 30

Many thanks


Well I'm up to Page 30 & still didn't find it. "Help"


----------



## clovely

Instead of taking up space here, I think I can just post the link...I just uploaded them to photobucket.....

This is the "main magnet" - I am making this to go around the number on the door - hope I got the measurements right!

This is the magnet for day 1.

This is the magnet for day 2.

This is the magnet for day 3.

And I'll put this up the last night.

And I'm making these shirts for the kids too...

For the first day - since this cruise is our Christmas present from my dad.

And for each of them for the second day...dd's and ds's (I don't know why that wont flip back, I give up - you get the idea.)

For Pirate Night I'll put them in this shirt with black pants cut off (jagged like a pirate or shipwrecked person) and add some pirate props.

For Castaway Cay day.

And for our last day.

I guess going with them 5 and 6 is going to be perfect - much older and I'd have a mini-mutiny on my hands making them match every day!!  It'll be fun, though.


----------



## Queen2

Clovely great job on all your art work.


----------



## marcij

Queen2 said:
			
		

> I looked at this link most of the morning. I found the perfect icon for me. I was playing around with it paint shop pro & didn't make a copy first.Duh!!!!!!!!!! Now I can't find it. Please can some one help me find A pink mickey ears with crown that says Princess. I found it in one of the links between page 1& page 30
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> 
> Well I'm up to Page 30 & still didn't find it. "Help"



Not sure if this is what you are talking about -- On
page 52 is the pink crown and says "Today is my birthday -- feel free to treat me like a princess."  That was designed by Julia&Nicks mom.  Her designs are on the Creative DISigns Board, and can be found in the sticky The DIS Design Gallery.


----------



## Queen2

Went to page 51-54, must be blind can't find it. Not sure where were the other two links are. Just learning this site. Thank-you for the help


----------



## angelsinmyarms

OK, I've read and read these posts and now I'm ready to start working on our own door magnets.  But I have two dumb questions:  

Are most of these signs printed on 8 1/2 X11 paper?

Are all cabin doors magnetic?

Thanks!!


----------



## Verandah Man

angelsinmyarms said:
			
		

> OK, I've read and read these posts and now I'm ready to start working on our own door magnets.  But I have two dumb questions:
> 
> Are most of these signs printed on 8 1/2 X11 paper?
> 
> Are all cabin doors magnetic?
> 
> Thanks!!




I always printed my signs on 8.5" X 11" magnetic paper, and yes the cabin doors are metal.


----------



## brandand

I am wanting to make door signs for our upcoming trip and I was wondering if magnetic tape will work.  It is much cheaper than the magnetic paper.  Thanks for help.


----------



## Johnna_Story

Earlier in this thread there are comments about preferring the magnetic tape over the magnetic paper.  I'm doing that and hope it works!!!


----------



## num1tigerfan

Johnna_Story said:
			
		

> Earlier in this thread there are comments about preferring the magnetic tape over the magnetic paper.  I'm doing that and hope it works!!!



We just got back from the 1/22 4 night wonder and the magnetic tqpe I bought at walmart (around $2.79) worked wonderful.  I just went to some sights with disney icons, uploaded them to my card shop program and started designing.  It was so simple.  I then used a thick photo paper on some and for some I tried regular paper with self laminating paper (also at walmart around $8 for many pieces).  Both turned out great.  I just slid them in the front part of our suitcase and they kept great for the trip.  Any other ?'s let me know.

I also took some construction paper and a large cup and drew a circle (mickey's head) then with a smaller cup made mickey's ears.  I cut them out then wrote a name on each mickey head.  I made 4 different colors.  I then took the self laminating paper and used on them to make them stiffer and then put the magnetic tape on the back.  I then attatched Gold curling ribbon to the bottom so they looked like mickey head balloons.  They were so cute!  I will see if I can post a pic on my next post.


----------



## num1tigerfan

num1tigerfan said:
			
		

> We just got back from the 1/22 4 night wonder and the magnetic tqpe I bought at walmart (around $2.79) worked wonderful.  I just went to some sights with disney icons, uploaded them to my card shop program and started designing.  It was so simple.  I then used a thick photo paper on some and for some I tried regular paper with self laminating paper (also at walmart around $8 for many pieces).  Both turned out great.  I just slid them in the front part of our suitcase and they kept great for the trip.  Any other ?'s let me know.
> 
> I also took some construction paper and a large cup and drew a circle (mickey's head) then with a smaller cup made mickey's ears.  I cut them out then wrote a name on each mickey head.  I made 4 different colors.  I then took the self laminating paper and used on them to make them stiffer and then put the magnetic tape on the back.  I then attatched Gold curling ribbon to the bottom so they looked like mickey head balloons.  They were so cute!  I will see if I can post a pic on my next post.



here it is


----------



## taeja71

Johnna_Story said:
			
		

> Earlier in this thread there are comments about preferring the magnetic tape over the magnetic paper.  I'm doing that and hope it works!!!



If its not too late, may I suggest using contact paper or laminating your picture *before* putting the magnetic tape on? It will make your sheet stronger and it will help protect your pic from liquid damage. Just a thought.


----------



## linnied

Ok, I dont mean to sound like a dope, but never cruising before .......
What is all this to do about Magnetic door signs?


----------



## num1tigerfan

linnied said:
			
		

> Ok, I dont mean to sound like a dope, but never cruising before .......
> What is all this to do about Magnetic door signs?



It is signs that you can make to decorate up your stateroom door to make your cruise a bit more special!  The doors are metal therefore if you place magnetic tape on the back of them it makes your sign into a magnetic and will stick!


----------



## Marilou

Wow...this has been the MOST FUN thread I've ever read! First off, I have to tell you all how unimaginably computer illiterate I am! Took me an hour to figure out how to download disney font and get it "connected" to my computer!   

BUT.....after reading thru this whole thread, going to diff links for art, borrowing my son's Disney Magic Artist Studio cd (yay at least we already had it!) and enlisting my daughter to teach how to copy and edit pics in paint......I now have 7 full size (8x11) signs made + 4 mini signs. I also have several files of art to make more signs. I had a hard time explaining to my Mom about this, I had to show her some of the pictures of decorated doors (she thought you made only one sign for your door...silly woman) 
You are all the most fun-loving creative people     

One question tho, any problems with magnets going thru airport security? Should they only be in checked baggage?

Thanks again for the best excuse for ignoring the laundry!!!


----------



## num1tigerfan

Marilou said:
			
		

> Wow...this has been the MOST FUN thread I've ever read! First off, I have to tell you all how unimaginably computer illiterate I am! Took me an hour to figure out how to download disney font and get it "connected" to my computer!
> 
> BUT.....after reading thru this whole thread, going to diff links for art, borrowing my son's Disney Magic Artist Studio cd (yay at least we already had it!) and enlisting my daughter to teach how to copy and edit pics in paint......I now have 7 full size (8x11) signs made + 4 mini signs. I also have several files of art to make more signs. I had a hard time explaining to my Mom about this, I had to show her some of the pictures of decorated doors (she thought you made only one sign for your door...silly woman)
> You are all the most fun-loving creative people
> 
> One question tho, any problems with magnets going thru airport security? Should they only be in checked baggage?
> 
> Thanks again for the best excuse for ignoring the laundry!!!



I wouldn't think there would be any issues, but we had ours in the bottom of  our suitcase so it didn't get bent up!


----------



## clewert

I had mine in my carry on no problems getting through security.


Here is a picture of my door from last weeks cruise


----------



## Marilou

Great door Crystal! I hope you don't mind I sent it along to my Mom (who is cruising with my 2 kids and me) so she understands what I'm doing...lol she sent back a response "now I understand the door signs"

My daughter made a door outline on the floor with yarn (got the measurements in a post waaaayyy back) so we can play around with how the signs will fit. Portrait size, landscape size, small ones, etc etc. I have some for specific days and some that will stay up the whole time.

If I do not have scanner and really didnt want to put my signs on a specific "saving website" like photobucket, is there a way I can post signs here?  I'm new to the DIS.

Thanks
Marilou


----------



## clewert

Marilou said:
			
		

> Great door Crystal! I hope you don't mind I sent it along to my Mom (who is cruising with my 2 kids and me) so she understands what I'm doing...lol she sent back a response "now I understand the door signs"


 
My DH thought I was crazy because I kept making signs but once on board and I put them on I was like DANG I could have made MORE and of course he just shook his head as for posting pictures Photobucket is the only way I know how to put them here on the boards? but I am fairly new myself


----------



## Marilou

If I did decide to use photobucket, is that considered an attachment? In my posting rules, it says I can not post attachments. Is that something I have to request here? or do I have to earn that priveledge? Even tho my signs aren't all that spectacular, I'm pleased with them and would like to share them here.

Ok, where's all the long time residents when you need questions answered.

HEY CRYSTAL!  Were there many other decorated doors on your cruise?
Under the cruise meets forum, I can't seem to find anyone else on the DIS boards on my cruise July 6-9 2006


----------



## minniebeth

Recently got back from the 1/22 Wonder and our door signs worked out great... I did 5 12X12 scrapbook pages with the magnetic tape on back. 
I did one for each of my two kids' birthdays and the rest general cruising.
I used Disney stuff I found at Michael's Craft Store. They were a little more expensive to put togehter than if I printed stuff out on the computer, but I carried them in the same size plastic scrapper envelopes. When we got home, I carefully pulled off the magnetic tape and slipped them into scrapbook page pockets to start off an album for the trip.
By the way, we were the ONLY ones who had the door signs on our entire floor and it was a great way for our kids to find our room. So many people LOVED them! Goes to show you many people DON'T read these board, the best thing since sliced bread!


----------



## clewert

Marilou said:
			
		

> HEY CRYSTAL! Were there many other decorated doors on your cruise?Under the cruise meets forum, I can't seem to find anyone else on the DIS boards on my cruise July 6-9 2006


 
I didn't see any other doors decorated like mine I saw several with the Vacation club magnet and one with a coloring book picture but thats it but I didn't go roaming the halls either and there were several other DIS members on my cruise.


----------



## Marilou

I looked way back in posts # 40-ish and saw instructions on posting pics.
Here goes nothing....
http://www.photodump.com/direct/Marilou/

Lets see if this works

Dang!  It didnt work so don't bother clicking on that link above.  lol
Time for me to get ready for work, I'll try this again Saturday or Sunday when i have some free time.


----------



## Showe

just subscribing...all of these ideas are fantastic.  

Can't wait to get started on some signs four our June 18 Wonder Cruise.  It will be our DS and DD birthdays while on the cruise so I thought some fun birthday signs would be cool for them.


----------



## julia & nicks mom

clovely said:
			
		

> Instead of taking up space here, I think I can just post the link...I just uploaded them to photobucket.....
> 
> This is the "main magnet" - I am making this to go around the number on the door - hope I got the measurements right!
> 
> This is the magnet for day 1.
> 
> This is the magnet for day 2.
> 
> This is the magnet for day 3.
> 
> And I'll put this up the last night.
> 
> And I'm making these shirts for the kids too...
> 
> For the first day - since this cruise is our Christmas present from my dad.
> 
> And for each of them for the second day...dd's and ds's (I don't know why that wont flip back, I give up - you get the idea.)
> 
> For Pirate Night I'll put them in this shirt with black pants cut off (jagged like a pirate or shipwrecked person) and add some pirate props.
> 
> For Castaway Cay day.
> 
> And for our last day.
> 
> I guess going with them 5 and 6 is going to be perfect - much older and I'd have a mini-mutiny on my hands making them match every day!!  It'll be fun, though.


 I am in the VERY early planning stages for my cruise in April of 2007 - waiting for MIL to do the final booking!!

I am subscribing to see your ideas - I am so excited to see some of my designs on your magnets and on clewert's magnets!

How cool would that be to be on the boat and see my designs on someones door? I saw one of my designs at WDW last Ocotber and it was pretty cool!!

I love seeing them in action!!!!  If anyone else uses my designs - I would love to see pictures of them!!


----------



## Queen2

What great ideas you have. you are so talented.


----------



## sandym

clewert said:
			
		

> I didn't see any other doors decorated like mine I saw several with the Vacation club magnet and one with a coloring book picture but thats it but I didn't go roaming the halls either and there were several other DIS members on my cruise.




Hi Crystal-  Ours was decorated but not many people got to see it.  It had different signs every day.  We were on deck 5 forward, right down from the Nitz family.


----------



## linnied

All you folks are so talented and immaginative.   
Is there a special site that help one to design these door magnets?
I am thinking it is like making a poster with a print shop type program and designing it to you own creativity.  Is this correct?


----------



## Verandah Man

linnied said:
			
		

> All you folks are so talented and immaginative.
> Is there a special site that help one to design these door magnets?
> I am thinking it is like making a poster with a print shop type program and designing it to you own creativity.  Is this correct?





I use the Print Shop Deluxe 10 program to make my door signs with. I bought the program years ago at Best Buy.


----------



## jazstar87

geez...everyone has so many sings on there door...i think i need to step it up a little

TO THE COMPUTER!!!!!!!!!!!  .......................................................(well ok i am at the computer to type this message)


----------



## disneylady

I took extremely large index cards and wrote my kids names in big letters in the middle.  Each kid's name was written in a different color and they each had their own card.  I then drew a sailboat w/marker and outlined it in glitter corresponding with the Disney colors.  I then filled in empty areas w/some Disney stickers that I had lying around.  I taped them to our door.  I also went by Party City and got some large party decorations to tape to the door as well, such as gold stars, a box of movie popcorn, a movie reel, etc.  Everyone kept making comments about our "famous door" as they walked by.  I was surprised that the whole trip, I only saw 3 doors decorated and ours was by far the best.

By the way, these decorations, I slid in plastic sleeves in a small binder.  I kept this binder in my carry on.  I also had a sleeve for birth certificates, insurance information, tips from DS boards, etc.  One sleeve had my son's homework in it.  THis binder proved to be extremely valuable.


----------



## Zsa Zsa

How many posts before you are allowed the posting of URL's?


----------



## num1tigerfan

minniebeth said:
			
		

> Recently got back from the 1/22 Wonder and our door signs worked out great... I did 5 12X12 scrapbook pages with the magnetic tape on back.
> I did one for each of my two kids' birthdays and the rest general cruising.
> I used Disney stuff I found at Michael's Craft Store. They were a little more expensive to put togehter than if I printed stuff out on the computer, but I carried them in the same size plastic scrapper envelopes. When we got home, I carefully pulled off the magnetic tape and slipped them into scrapbook page pockets to start off an album for the trip.
> By the way, we were the ONLY ones who had the door signs on our entire floor and it was a great way for our kids to find our room. So many people LOVED them! Goes to show you many people DON'T read these board, the best thing since sliced bread!




I was on the 1/22 cruise deck 6 and had a decorated door.  I'll agree, not many though.  Where were you at?


----------



## Amlee

This is the door I did for my parents cabin.

The sign at the top that is cut off says  Thanks for bring us with you!


----------



## Marilou

ok, I'm sorry but I'm not computer savy enough to show you the signs I've made. I will however share an idea I had!

We made a sign for each person in our cabin. I asked each person who their favorite Disney characters are. The signs have 4-8 characters and in the middle it says "Meghan's favorites" or "Andrew's favorites" (you get the idea)

I also designed them so they could be cut into a shape (diamond, triangle etc) so they stand out more.

Just a simple idea that doesnt require any special programs.


----------



## jmatias

I had a great time reading this thread and late last night got an idea for our own door sign for our July cruise.  Thanks for the inspiration!  I also want to thank the Creative DISign board for all the help on how to find clip art, post pics, design ideas, etc.  Truly helpful Dissers...much Mahalo!  






I'm sure this is just the beginning   Though my DH is starting to give me funny looks        That's okay....I'll make him a special grumpy sign


----------



## Queen2

great looking sign


----------



## marcij

jmatias -- GREAT sign!  I look forward to seeing it in person.  My boys will love it -- they are "goofy" for Stitch!

Marci


----------



## fabulusk

Where do you get disney fonts?  Love your signs they are super.

Thanks for the great ideas.


----------



## jmatias

Thank you for the comments!  After I made this sign I remembered that we will have 2 doors to decorate since we have connecting rooms.

Just waiting for more   to give me inspiration.

fabulusk:  Check out the Creative DISigns board.  There is a thread called "design tips" where you can find links to clip art, fonts, etc.

HTH


----------



## mattmommy

Is there anybody out there who makes them for a fee?  We have a total of 5 rooms and it would be a nice surprise for my family.  Do they sell magnetic paper like the avery labels type thing?  Or do you glue paper to a magnetic sheet?


----------



## 4mickeyfans

There are wonderfully creative people there who will design for you not for a fee, but for FREE!!!  They have galleries with existing designs or will customize...it's just amazing...you won't be disappointed!  

It's in the Just For Fun section of the boards...have fun!


----------



## alanapapa

mattmommy said:
			
		

> Is there anybody out there who makes them for a fee?  We have a total of 5 rooms and it would be a nice surprise for my family.  Do they sell magnetic paper like the avery labels type thing?  Or do you glue paper to a magnetic sheet?


Yes Avery has magnetic paper, their stock number is 3270, but I think the paper athttp://www.decalpaper.com/magnetic-decalpaper.html is better and a bit less expensive. One word of caution, the papere from Decalpaper.com is thicker and I had to use the thickest setting on my printer to get it through.


----------



## taeja71

4mickeyfans said:
			
		

> There are wonderfully creative people there who will design for you not for a fee, but for FREE!!!  They have galleries with existing designs or will customize...it's just amazing...you won't be disappointed!
> 
> It's in the Just For Fun section of the boards...have fun!




Here's a direct link to the Creative DISigns forum. click here...Creative DISigns forum


----------



## shelwoj

I have spent all morning looking at this thread!  My husband and boys think I have lost my mind!  I can't wait to get started on a design or two.  I will have to borrow Magic Artist from my neighbor that we gave it to for this project.  I am going to try and incorporate some special designs that are exclusive to us and Ohioans.  For example we are big Bengal fans so I will try to use that somehow.  I also want to try and work in our high school marching band logo.  My guys may be right, I just might have lost my mind!

Shelly


----------



## Celestine

Ok, so DH thinks I have finally lost the plot, clogging up "my pictures" with bits of clip art.  HOwever he is indulging this creative urge & has agreed to ask the print guys at his office to print them all out for me!  Everyone here has been such a great source of inspiration & I'll post some of my efforts.  We're going to try & keep it a secret from DD (6) so that they magically appear on the door & I'm going to try & do one/day!


----------



## taeja71

shelwoj said:
			
		

> I have spent all morning looking at this thread!  My husband and boys think I have lost my mind!  I can't wait to get started on a design or two.  I will have to borrow Magic Artist from my neighbor that we gave it to for this project.  I am going to try and incorporate some special designs that are exclusive to us and Ohioans.  For example we are big Bengal fans so I will try to use that somehow.  I also want to try and work in our high school marching band logo.  My guys may be right, I just might have lost my mind!
> 
> Shelly



Here's a t-shirt/door sign to get you started. It was created by mom2oh of the DISings forum . She's a great designer. I hope you are able to view the img below.


----------



## Zsa Zsa

Removed door signs for now.


----------



## Queen2

Great looking signs.


----------



## Zsa Zsa

Queen2 said:
			
		

> Great looking signs.


 
Thanks!  That's an awesome dolphin.  Was this a disney dolphin encounter excursion, or did you go on your own?


----------



## fristbytte21

ok my friend at work is going on the cruise with her niece and i fig i make this for her....let me know u how u think it is!  how can i make it a magent tho? i was thinking of printing it, laminating it, then glueing magnets to it...would that work?


----------



## alanapapa

fristbytte21 said:
			
		

> ok my friend at work is going on the cruise with her niece and i fig i make this for her....let me know u how u think it is!  how can i make it a magent tho? i was thinking of printing it, laminating it, then glueing magnets to it...would that work?


Looks good Fristbytte21. 
 I beleive that people do the print/laminate/glue routine. I just print directly to magnetic paper. They are available at WalMart and the like. Avery markets them as Avery item number 3270, but if there is time and you want to have more sheets, they can be ordered online from http://www.decalpaper.com/magnetic-decalpaper.html


----------



## shelwoj

Well after my husband saw that picture he doesn't think I am so crazy!  We have been fans through all the bad and ugly years and now that they are doing well we really want to show our pride!  Thank you for posting the picture.


----------



## taeja71

fristbytte21 said:
			
		

> ok my friend at work is going on the cruise with her niece and i fig i make this for her....let me know u how u think it is!  how can i make it a magent tho? i was thinking of printing it, laminating it, then glueing magnets to it...would that work?




Your co-worker is going to love it. You did a great job! Hope you had a great time at DL in Jan. You can design signs for me any time.


----------



## fristbytte21

hahah thank u!! yea i had an AMAAZING time!!! and it felt so much more being there during the 50th.....and yea if u need anything for the signs let me know i have TONS of clpart lolol


----------



## susan514

jmatias said:
			
		

> I had a great time reading this thread and late last night got an idea for our own door sign for our July cruise.  Thanks for the inspiration!  I also want to thank the Creative DISign board for all the help on how to find clip art, post pics, design ideas, etc.  Truly helpful Dissers...much Mahalo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure this is just the beginning   Though my DH is starting to give me funny looks        That's okay....I'll make him a special grumpy sign



I love the signs BUT, maybe I am paranoid but, for example, the above sign has the last name, dates they will be gone from their home, and location of where they live in their tag.

Too much information   IMHO.  Please tell me I'm wrong but it just hit me as I was reading this thread.


----------



## Showe

susan514 said:
			
		

> I love the signs BUT, maybe I am paranoid but, for example, the above sign has the last name, dates they will be gone from their home, and location of where they live in their tag.
> 
> Too much information   IMHO.  Please tell me I'm wrong but it just hit me as I was reading this thread.




I tend to agree somewhat.  
We are going on a cruise in June and it will be both DS and DD birthdays.  I planned on putting birthday signs on the doors but I really didn't want to use their names...they are only 10 and 7.  Anyway, I figured I would make something up special with their private little nicknames that we use at home... and as far as our name on the door I thought I would just use our last name.... and leave it at that.


----------



## julia & nicks mom

shelwoj said:
			
		

> I have spent all morning looking at this thread!  My husband and boys think I have lost my mind!  I can't wait to get started on a design or two.  I will have to borrow Magic Artist from my neighbor that we gave it to for this project.  I am going to try and incorporate some special designs that are exclusive to us and Ohioans.  For example we are big Bengal fans so I will try to use that somehow.  I also want to try and work in our high school marching band logo.  My guys may be right, I just might have lost my mind!
> 
> Shelly


 Shelly - 

I am a designer on the DISigns board and I am from Cincinnati - I have made several bengal shirts for my DH, DS and Nephew this year - I just thought I would share them with you too!! I have one with the bengal in the background that says who dey on it if you are interested in one like that - it is on my other computer so I  can't get to it right now






my apologies to any steelers fans - this is what my nephew wore to his superbowl party


----------



## Superslew

Here is our sign from a recent 4-day cruise.  I had read some of this post and got the kids involved to make our sign before we left.  The Mickey's are from Home Depot.  We just glued some Xmas tinsle to them along with old cut-up fridge magnets.  The boat is simply printed on plain paper.  I used the Disney font too.  It really helped to identify our room in an otherwise long hallway of similar looking doors, but from what I could tell ours was the only door on the entire boat that was decorated.  That was a bit of a surprise and letdown... and of course DW thought I was crazy!


----------



## taeja71

*I am so excited!* I'm gathering items for my MIL's door. I found a  castle picture door cover (I'll cut out a hole for the stateroom number). On a light pink background is a white castle with a nice size path in front of it.  There happened to be a Disney princess calendar for 75% off. So, what I'm going to do is, cut out the princess' and stick them on the castle door cover! I might put a phrase like, _Celebrating my birthday Princess Style_ some where on the door w/ a gold glitter pen. I'm not going to tell my MIL. She'll just have to discover her decorated door.   

Gathering door sign items has helped the time go a little faster. We got a great new printer too. A HP 4600 (I think thats the right one). Its awesome, the print quality is incredible. I can't wait to print out our door signs!


----------



## NoFussRuss

​


----------



## woj68

NoFussRuss said:
			
		

>



Great signs NFR!   

I like the idea of a different sign for each day.


----------



## BuzzBoyMom

Anyone have a safe site for disney fonts?  I read about the virus someone got from one site and now I'm worried...


----------



## shelwoj

Julia & Nicks Mom,

Thank you for those!  I am slowly collecting pictures and will be getting to work on my door magnets as soon as I get past my sons graduation and party.  Too much to do, too little time!


----------



## ansky922

I must say I really enjoyed this thread.

Spent way to much time visiting it  

But got some reallllllllllllllllly great ideas  


Thank You


----------



## woj68

Got one made already for pirate night on our Dec. 7-nighter already.   

Used the new movie poster for "POTC Dead Man's Chest"


----------



## Tigger1221

Just wanting to subscribe so I can read through later. Thanks for all the great ideas


----------



## NoFussRuss

BuzzBoyMom said:
			
		

> Anyone have a safe site for disney fonts?  I read about the virus someone got from one site and now I'm worried...



Here is where I got mine - and have not experienced any problems

http://www.disneyexperience.com/fonts.html

Russ


----------



## linnied

challada said:
			
		

> Third tip: use the Home Depot paint chips...they are great!



Ok I am sorry, but maybe I am just having a brain freeze, but what is a paint chip from Home Depot.  I know it cant be what it sounds like and must be the mickey heads but I just want to make sure, and what department in home depot would one go to


----------



## NoFussRuss

linnied said:
			
		

> Ok I am sorry, but maybe I am just having a brain freeze, but what is a paint chip from Home Depot.  I know it cant be what it sounds like and must be the mickey heads but I just want to make sure, and what department in home depot would one go to



HD has mickey shaped paint swatches - you can't miss them!


----------



## EnchantedPlayroom

How do you post a picture of your door? I have one, but don't know how to post it.


----------



## taeja71

NoFussRuss said:
			
		

> HD has mickey shaped paint swatches - you can't miss them!



HD has Disney related paint and wallies and Lowes has Nickelodeon paint and wallies.


----------



## taeja71

*3/3/06:* Occasionally, DISers will ask, *How do I post my pictures?*, below are instructions I've been distributing.

First find a photo hosting site. I like free so mine is photobucket.com. You can use Yahoo and even the DIS. From photobucket you have to register. Then, when you are ready to upload picture(s) click the browse button. It will pull up your computer directory. find the photo you want to upload and press the "submit" button. Your picture should appear on the bottom of the screen. What you'll want to do next is highlight the


----------



## EnchantedPlayroom

*Yaaaaaaaay! I figured it out.    Thanks Taeja71!!    Okay, here's my door!*


----------



## taeja71

EnchantedPlayroom said:
			
		

> *Yaaaaaaaay! I figured it out.    Thanks Taeja71!!    Okay, here's my door!*
> 
> Wow, you did the plastic door cover too. Was it easy to put up? What kind of tape did you use. That's the same basic idea I'm going to do in Sept! If you have any suggestions for the door covering, please share....


----------



## wannabecruiser

Here is mine my first attempt  I was planning on using this design to make t-shirts, and I think I will make up something similier for the door!!!!
This is fun


----------



## EnchantedPlayroom

taeja71 said:
			
		

> Wow, you did the plastic door cover too. Was it easy to put up? What kind of tape did you use. That's the same basic idea I'm going to do in Sept! If you have any suggestions for the door covering, please share....



I went to PARTY CITY and found a plastic lime green table cloth/cover. It's really thin, almost see through plastic. I just taped it up with scotch tape. And we cut the hole for the room number. The Mickey ears I think were also from PARTY CITY. They were in the kids birthday section, they're like party hats. We didn't really know what people would be doing, so for our upper sign, we found tropical paper plates at PARTY CITY also and put my DIS name and our real names and a picture. The lower sign had our names, city and our "anniversary" on it. The green table cover was the best. Talk about seeing your door from 100 feet away!


----------



## kritter

wannabecruiser said:
			
		

> Here is mine my first attempt  I was planning on using this design to make t-shirts, and I think I will make up something similier for the door!!!!
> This is fun




Love your idea for the sign I would love to do this type of one and include the princess on it...How did you do it..If you do not mind sharing..thanks..
we are goin in oct...so maybe I should do  a halloween theme....


----------



## taeja71

EnchantedPlayroom said:
			
		

> I went to PARTY CITY and found a plastic lime green table cloth/cover. It's really thin, almost see through plastic. I just taped it up with scotch tape. And we cut the hole for the room number. The Mickey ears I think were also from PARTY CITY. They were in the kids birthday section, they're like party hats. We didn't really know what people would be doing, so for our upper sign, we found tropical paper plates at PARTY CITY also and put my DIS name and our real names and a picture. The lower sign had our names, city and our "anniversary" on it. The green table cover was the best. Talk *about seeing your door from 100 feet away!*



Isn't that the goal of making the door signs? -Lol!  

I'm thinking of making a Hawaiian theme for my family's door. Two stateroom doors, one connecting door, imagine the possibilities!!!!!!!!! I can't wait!


----------



## taeja71

wannabecruiser said:
			
		

> Here is mine my first attempt  I was planning on using this design to make t-shirts, and I think I will make up something similier for the door!!!!
> This is fun




great job!


----------



## Queen2

Great job.


----------



## taeja71

If you are looking for Disney fonts, clip arts, or if you are interested in making t-shirt designs see the bottom of the *ORIGINAL post* on page one. I have added links to the Creative DISigns forum and Creative DISign Tips thread. Enjoy!


----------



## PatricenPete

Here are two of my door signs - these are so fun to make!!!!!






On this one, the pictures to the right are DS on the beach in the Bahamas and DH, DS, and I at the Jersey shore.  The other pictures are standard disney photos....


----------



## alanapapa

PatricenPete said:
			
		

> Here are two of my door signs - these are so fun to make!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On this one, the pictures to the right are DS on the beach in the Bahamas and DH, DS, and I at the Jersey shore.  The other pictures are standard disney photos....


Patrice, 
Where did you find the shot of the ship at dusk? It looks "Wonder"ful.


----------



## PatricenPete

It came in this cruise brochure/packet thingie that I got last month.  I used my scanner and scanned it in.

Send me your email address and I can email it to you if you'd like.


----------



## Queen2

Great looking signs. Now if I could learn how to do it. Everyone makes it look soooooo easy. Totally confusing to me   

I need step by step directions & some one showing me at the same time. 

The directions everyone has given sound simple.  Greek to me.


----------



## taeja71

Queen2 said:
			
		

> Great looking signs. Now if I could learn how to do it. Everyone makes it look soooooo easy. Totally confusing to me
> 
> I need step by step directions & some one showing me at the same time.
> 
> The directions everyone has given sound simple.  Greek to me.



 Do you know any computer savy teens (nieces/nephews, neighbors). That kid who just walked past your house? <-- just kidding.

 It takes time to find the fonts, clip arts, you have to think of what background you want, what do you want your wording to say, etc.. I have revised the very first post of this thread. On the bottom are links to a forum and a link to clip arts and fonts. Browse around there to get your creative juices flowing. Have fun! You can always print out pics and glue them on to poster paper too (w/ magnetic strips on the back).


----------



## wannabecruiser

kritter said:
			
		

> Love your idea for the sign I would love to do this type of one and include the princess on it...How did you do it..If you do not mind sharing..thanks..
> we are goin in oct...so maybe I should do  a halloween theme....




I googled Disney clipart and then I saved them into My pictures file.  Then I just went to my photo program (Microsoft picture it, is what I used) and I inserted the clipart onto the picture (which I also googled to get a pic I liked)
I had fun doing it and I am going to try some more designs.  I used these characters to represent each one of us that are going to be cruisin!!!  It wasn't hard at all once I figured out what I had to do.  Good Luck


----------



## Queen2

taeja71 said:
			
		

> Do you know any computer savy teens (nieces/nephews, neighbors). That kid who just walked past your house? <-- just kidding.
> 
> It takes time to find the fonts, clip arts, you have to think of what background you want, what do you want your wording to say, etc.. I have revised the very first post of this thread. On the bottom are links to a forum and a link to clip arts and fonts. Browse around there to get your creative juices flowing. Have fun! You can always print out pics and glue them on to poster paper too (w/ magnetic strips on the back).





thanks for encouragement  I may do it the old way where you hand cut & pasted & then make a copy. Or use magical dust   

I was I could find the kid that just walked by, they would know more then me   

Keep up the good work I love looking at all of your great ideas.


----------



## taeja71

Queen2 said:
			
		

> thanks for encouragement  I may do it the old way where you hand cut & pasted & then make a copy. Or use magical dust
> 
> I was I could find the kid that just walked by, they would know more then me
> 
> Keep up the good work I love looking at all of your great ideas.



Try finding a Disney calendar and cut up the pictures (if you have the heart to do so.). That's what I'm going to do for one of my stateroom doors. Plus, if you cut out pics, you save toner for your printer. Also, you can use the Mickey face paint chips for wording (they come in a rainbow of colors).


----------



## Queen2

thank-you, getting close hope I come up with something


----------



## kshabare

We're just back from our Western.  What great door decorations we saw.  We had a sign and it was cute but I think the most helpful of all was the wipe-board we put on ours.  It was easy for my son's new friends to leave messages on where they were hanging out.  He didn't use the formal Lab once because he had so much fun going from shuffleboard to the courts to the pool and back and forth.

Make sure you walk the halls to see them all.  People are so creative.  Some people even took foam princess tieras and little pieces and glued magnetic strips/pieces to the back.  

Kim ºOº


----------



## sandysplayhouse

taeja71 said:
			
		

> That's the same basic idea I'm going to do in Sept!



 I am Enchanted Playroom's DM... Are you cruising with us on the 11 night Southern Caribbean?


----------



## Queen2

I did buy foam princess tieras to decorate. Dgodd help pick it out. I have some ideas but just don't know how to get it together. 

I tried mircosoft but couldn't had the text for some reason


----------



## taeja71

sandysplayhouse said:
			
		

> I am Enchanted Playroom's DM... Are you cruising with us on the 11 night Southern Caribbean?




Sadly, no. We're going to be on the Wonder 9-3-06 for four days. I know you guys are going to have a fantastic time...11 days, ahhhh almost like being in heaven.  I'll take four days of not having to clean and cook, heck I'll even take three!


----------



## taeja71

sandysplayhouse said:
			
		

> I am Enchanted Playroom's DM... Are you cruising with us on the 11 night Southern Caribbean?



have you begun creating your door signs for your upcoming trip?


----------



## Queen2

Just a rough draft, need beeter picture of Hook. Any one have one I may borrow. It really isn't this big though. It is only 8-1/2-11.  

Ok the ? for today, I have figured how to add photos.     I have not learned just how to add my door sign so it just shows up on this thread. Need help please.  Step by step directions


----------



## sandysplayhouse

taeja71 said:
			
		

> have you begun creating your door signs for your upcoming trip?



Actually we have been.  DD-Enchanted Playroom and I have been shopping and getting our supplies together.  I think we will have a few signs on our doors for different days and activities.  I know we will have a "special" one for pirate night.    We got a few ideas from the pirate shop at Disneyland, just have to make a decision... but we figured we have a few months to work on it.  We are so excited about this trip as it is for 11 nights.  

I know what you mean about a vacation from cleaning and cooking.  I run a home daycare for 14 children.   
I'm constantly cooking and cleaning something or someone. 
Its been YEARS since I've had such a long vacation.  I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## PhotoLisa

Here are photos of the doors that were decorated by our group for our 2/25/06 cruise.  It sure made it easy to find the rooms!










Teen room


----------



## Queen2

What I'm I doing wrong   


Still to big But when I made it 36x something it didn't appear. The paper I scanned is only 8x 10.  Why is this so big


----------



## Queen2

PhotoLisa said:
			
		

> Here are photos of the doors that were decorated by our group for our 2/25/06 cruise.  It sure made it easy to find the rooms!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teen room





Nice door signs


----------



## PhotoLisa

The signs did attract alot of attention!  When my daughter was putting all of hers on the door, many people stopped to chat with her about them.

Even my 22 month old grandson could find the rooms easily!  

The teenagers were excited with their signs as well.  The signs were a surprise for them.


----------



## taeja71

Queen2 said:
			
		

> Just a rough draft, need beeter picture of Hook. Any one have one I may borrow. It really isn't this big though. It is only 8-1/2-11.
> 
> Ok the ? for today, I have figured how to add photos.     I have not learned just how to add my door sign so it just shows up on this thread. Need help please.  Step by step directions



You figured it out!


----------



## Queen2

taeja71 said:
			
		

> You figured it out!




thank-you still big went back to the drawing board  







Ok it is to small but it will have to do. Still need a good picture of hook tia


----------



## taeja71

Queen2 said:
			
		

> thank-you still big went back to the drawing board



Some times after you've resized the pic it won't show until after you log out of the thread. I've posted stamp size pics before and well you know  where'd the img go?!. Keep trying, you'll get it.


----------



## DisneyVegas1

Try to post a pic of my first Mag sign and it wont let me cause I havent got enough posts yet ...errrrrrr  help !!!!


----------



## taeja71

DisneyVegas1 said:
			
		

> Try to post a pic of my first Mag sign and it wont let me cause I havent got enough posts yet ...errrrrrr  help !!!!



I think the magic number is ....12+ posts...CORRECT ME IF I AM WRONG, Y'ALL.   

DisneyVegas1 keep on posting!


----------



## DisneyVegas1

Okay , be back in a few ..lol


----------



## ansky922

Great job on your door   
Love looking at all these different ideas


----------



## DisneyVegas1

okay crossing my fingers .......Here is my first attempt at a sign


----------



## DisneyVegas1

okay , why didnt pic come up ????


----------



## DisneyVegas1

yeah I did it ...lol


----------



## DisneyVegas1

Here is another....


----------



## alanapapa

DisneyVegas1,
Great signs. I also wanted to be number 1001 on the responses.


----------



## hccb

But I still need to take a digital photo of it. I hope I can get around to posting it soon, I'm soo happy with the results.

I used a beach scene scrapbook paper 12x12 and added 3-D stickers to it to tell the story. Used small circular letter stickers with a beigy background to personalize it with our last name and year(in the very bottom left corner). A cruise ship sitting in the water-center, Tink flying overhead sprinkling pixie dust down onto the ship-upper right. A beach chair in front of some palm trees lower left, three red crabs in the center of the sandy beach and a sandcastle to the far right. I used a rub on of "Dream Vacation"(it's sparklie silver with a black drop shadow) in the upper left to denote our emotion for this trip.

Afterwards I'll use it as the intro page to our vacation album.

I think it turned out very clean and clever. 

Also, so simple to do. Not near the level of experience and expertise that ya'll have with creating a digital sign, but I'm happy with it.

If you see it, I hope you enjoy it. If not, pretend you do!!


----------



## wannabecruiser

My next attempt at a door sign.


----------



## taeja71

wannabecruiser said:
			
		

> My next attempt at a door sign.



Awesome job!


----------



## Pavilion 2000

taeja71 said:
			
		

> I think the magic number is ....12+ posts...CORRECT ME IF I AM WRONG, Y'ALL.
> 
> That's good to know because I also had the same problem posting signs... and here I worked on my signs all weekend!


----------



## VickynMickey

Here is one of many I am working on for upcoming(like its near right)  March 25th 2007 4 night!


----------



## Pavilion 2000

Here is one of many I am working on for upcoming(like its near right)  March 25th 2007 4 night![/QUOTE]

I love it!  That's a great sign!


----------



## ansky922

Pavilion 2000 said:
			
		

> taeja71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the magic number is ....12+ posts...CORRECT ME IF I AM WRONG, Y'ALL.
> 
> That's good to know because I also had the same problem posting signs... and here I worked on my signs all weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I worked on signs all weekend to and am so excited about results and I cant show my signs either  . I have over 10+ posts can someone show me the way  Maybe I am doing it wrong
Click to expand...


----------



## Pavilion 2000

ansky922 said:
			
		

> Pavilion 2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I worked on signs all weekend to and am so excited about results and I cant show my signs either  . I have over 10+ posts can someone show me the way  Maybe I am doing it wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think 12 is the magic number... I've past it and I still can't post pictures...
> 
> Can anyone help????
Click to expand...


----------



## taeja71

Pavilion 2000 said:
			
		

> ansky922 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think 12 is the magic number... I've past it and I still can't post pictures...
> 
> Can anyone help????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sent you a private message
Click to expand...


----------



## Pavilion 2000

Ok, I got it to work... thanks to taeja71 for the advice and to my DH for showing me how to actually post/retrieve an image...

Here's my first draft at a door sign...


----------



## DisneyVegas1

Okay got the idea from another page in this post and then added my own flare....What do you think ?????


----------



## EnchantedPlayroom

DisneyVegas1 said:
			
		

> Okay got the idea from another page in this post and then added my own flare....What do you think ?????


*
Uuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmm....can you make me one??       *


----------



## Queen2

Love the two newest door signs. Great job


----------



## woj68

DisneyVegas1 said:
			
		

> Okay got the idea from another page in this post and then added my own flare....What do you think ?????



Hey, if you're gonna borrow my idea at least give me the credit.


----------



## kritter

Need help..I want to creat signs for our halloween cruise...But being new to this whole thing..I need help...LOTS OF IT!!!!!!!!


I want to have jack o lanterns with faces of the disney princess coming out of the top of them and words underneath the jack o lanterns saying Halloween cruise...But not sure how to do it or where to begin..Also I want another set of jack o lanterns to have the mickey mouse gang coming out of the top of them....Help any ideas of how to do this...thanks,....


----------



## taeja71

kritter said:
			
		

> Need help..I want to creat signs for our halloween cruise...But being new to this whole thing..I need help...LOTS OF IT!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I want to have jack o lanterns with faces of the disney princess coming out of the top of them and words underneath the jack o lanterns saying Halloween cruise...But not sure how to do it or where to begin..Also I want another set of jack o lanterns to have the mickey mouse gang coming out of the top of them....Help any ideas of how to do this...thanks,....



I would take your question to the t-shirt thread. There's a link to it on the first post of this thread. They can (if you ask super nice) try and create your design.


----------



## taeja71

Please give credit or reference the DISer whose sign you modified, copied, or got inspiration from for from for your door sign.

Better yet, please PM the creator and ask permission to use all or part of THEIR design or ideas. Please be curtious to your fellow DISers.

If you dredge through this thread, DISers have REMOVED pictures of their door signs for this very problem-not giving credit or not asking to use all/parts of their signs. 

If you do not want your door sign copied, do like Ebay sellers do and write your DIS user name across it. It can help minimize the copying, but it won't stop it. 

Let's do our part and keep this thread going. Thanks all!     

This message has been over due. It is not targeted toward the most recents posts. This message has been copied and put on the very first post for all future Mag door sign makers as well. 

You all are more than welcome to copy my door sign.


----------



## DisneyVegas1

woj68 said:
			
		

> Hey, if you're gonna borrow my idea at least give me the credit.




I did Mention that I got the Idea from a post a few pages back ...I wasnt Stealing your Idea , I did give a little credit , but to those that are reading this , My inspiration for this sign came from Woj68 - and may I say Thank you to a fellow Buffalonian ...Yes I was Born and raised there , but am now in Vegas .

Sorry for not giving the Credit ...


----------



## woj68

DisneyVegas1 said:
			
		

> I did Mention that I got the Idea from a post a few pages back ...I wasnt Stealing your Idea , I did give a little credit , but to those that are reading this , My inspiration for this sign came from Woj68 - and may I say Thank you to a fellow Buffalonian ...Yes I was Born and raised there , but am now in Vegas .
> 
> Sorry for not giving the Credit ...



Vegas - apologies to my fellow Buffalonian if I came across as snobbish about the credit thing.   

Just like having heaps of praise showered upon me!    

It's all good!


----------



## sandysplayhouse

Woj68 & DisneyVegas1....... Cudos to both of you on your picture, they are great...
where can _*I*_ find this picture of the pirate face?  Is this a poster from the movie?  and, IMO, they are each different from the other because of the fonts and banners... both are equally WELL DONE!  Cudos.


----------



## jmatias

I'm also working on a Pirates of the Caribbean sign...looks like a popular idea for a Caribbean cruise   

Found the pic two months ago and I'm still working on the final product but this is what I have so far.  After reading posts about worries of using "real names" I decided to put on the boys nicknames. 

Found the POC poster by doing a google search...its a movie poster.  Sandy, I have the jpeg file I can email to you if you wish...let me know.


----------



## MikeysDad

For the many magnets we used for our cabin doors, one thing that was very easy was getting the paint sample chips from Home Depot for Disney paints.  The chips are in the shapes of Mikey heads - we used those to put our names on the doors.









We then used magnet tape (thin sheets or strips of magnets with adhesive on one side) and attached that to the backs of all the stickers/decals/etc. for the door.


----------



## sandysplayhouse

Yes jmatias, please email me the jpeg file.  I love this picture it is perfect for this cruise.  Thanks.


----------



## hccb

While we are on the topic of giving credit:

THANK YOU DISNEY FOR ALLOWING USE TO USE YOUR IMAGES TO BRING JOY TO OUR LIVES AND CREATE ART IN WAYS THAT ARE INSPIRATIONAL TO EACH OF US IN OUR OWN WAY-


----------



## EnchantedPlayroom

*Not really a door, but had to share. DM and I got the curbs outside our houses painted yesterday. I removed the address for privacy, but left a little bit of one number to show how they are painted. Too cute. The guy and his wife did such a good job!! *


----------



## Queen2

very clever. I like that


----------



## macphrsn

How cute, a little bit of Magic at your curb!

Have a Magical Day!


----------



## DebºoºS

Our day 1 sign. Each day we added a sign with a theme.


----------



## Queen2

Ok, I have borrowed a few items(Can't remember all the creaters names, thank-you) to create my door sign. Changed the font a few places. This took me most of the day to do.


----------



## wannabecruiser

I made this one recently, (I am using photbucket for the first time so if this isn't working I apologize.  
I like making these signs and tshirt designs, I am not as good at it as most people but I am learning.


----------



## taeja71

wannabecruiser said:
			
		

> I made this one recently, (I am using photbucket for the first time so if this isn't working I apologize.
> I like making these signs and tshirt designs, I am not as good at it as most people but I am learning.



You are off to a great start fellow STEELERS fan!  Keep up your creations, I hope to see some DIS designs from you once football season starts up again.


----------



## EnchantedPlayroom

wannabecruiser said:
			
		

> I made this one recently, (I am using photbucket for the first time so if this isn't working I apologize.
> I like making these signs and tshirt designs, I am not as good at it as most people but I am learning.[/QUOTE]
> CUTE! I like the little towel.  :goodvibes


----------



## fabulusk

The Terrible Towel is a good indication of the skill and knowledge of the Officials of the game.        

No sour grapes here though!  Congrats on the win.  Go Hawks!


----------



## MommyMinnie

On our last cruise I read this thread a couple of days before leaving.  Since time was so short I wasn't able to do anything cretive for a door sign.  I did have time to grab a fish magnet off the fridge and throw it in the luggage.  It set our door apart from the others, fit in with the sea theme, and was the only door decoration I saw on the trip.  

This year I am planning ahead. He he he.


----------



## ansky922

Have wanted to share one of my magnets I will be using on my 7/15 DC hope this works

Sorry it's so big I am so excited


----------



## Queen2

cute idea


----------



## wannabecruiser

Here is one I thought would be a cute one for Golden Mickey Night!  What do you think?  This is my son.....my star!!!!!  I doubt that I would actually use it for a door sign but just thought the idea was cute.


----------



## taeja71

ansky922 said:
			
		

> Have wanted to share one of my magnets I will be using on my 7/15 DC hope this works
> 
> Sorry it's so big I am so excited



I like Goofy holding the balloons. I havn't seen that clip art used. Very cute!


----------



## taeja71

wannabecruiser said:
			
		

> Here is one I thought would be a cute one for Golden Mickey Night!  What do you think?  This is my son.....my star!!!!!  I doubt that I would actually use it for a door sign but just thought the idea was cute.



What is your son's fav. character? Maybe you could put it in the center star instead....just a thought. The only thing I would do to balance out your sign is to make the center star larger if you can. I think its so cool what you are doing. What program are you using? If you've already stated that here  I'll try and find out. Happy* DIS* creations to you!


----------



## Queen2

Great design.    I agree with post above. Yes what program did you use


----------



## wannabecruiser

Thanks for the compliments.  I used my Microsoft Micture It Photo Premium 9.  It was under the Awards templates.  I do not know if I can make the center star larger, I will maybe try.  That is a good idea to put a character in the center, then maybe I will use it for a door sign.  Well I am off to create another.


----------



## ansky922

I have only posted two but I've made about 5 or 6 so if I don't stop now I wont be able to find the handle to my stateroom in July   










I can't figure out how to make it smaller  sorry


----------



## ansky922

taeja71 said:
			
		

> I like Goofy holding the balloons. I havn't seen that clip art used. Very cute!






Thank you trying to be a little different


----------



## wannabecruiser

I had posted this on the Creative DiS thread, but wanted to show you all here too!!!  This is for my niece, I am proud of her.


----------



## ansky922

wannabecruiser said:
			
		

> I had posted this on the Creative DiS thread, but wanted to show you all here too!!!  This is for my niece, I am proud of her.






Nice job


----------



## DisneyVegas1

Here is my latest door sign , have a few more to go ...Its not blurry like that ..I guess its just the way it came through here ..it printed perfect


----------



## littlebunny

okay here's my mag door signs.  I printed them out on my printer, and then used my xyron machine to laminate them on magnetic paper.


----------



## taeja71

littlebunny said:
			
		

> okay here's my mag door signs.  I printed them out on my printer, and then used my xyron machine to laminate them on magnetic paper.




Great job fellow HOOSIER!


----------



## Queen2

great job.    

My problem I find a graphic but have trouble enlarging it


----------



## taeja71

Queen2 said:
			
		

> great job.
> 
> My problem I find a graphic but have trouble enlarging it



I sent you a PM


----------



## tink2020

Queen2 said:
			
		

> great job.
> 
> My problem I find a graphic but have trouble enlarging it



What I have learned is that you really have to start out with a large graphic to begin with, in order to maintain quality. You can always make it smaller, but if you try to enlarge a small one it just gets pixelated and/or distorted.  

A good tip (although sometimes you have to wade through a little more to find what you're looking for) is using Google search and look for Images, and then from there you can specify to look for only large (or even medium, in some cases) images.  Hope that helps!


----------



## Showe

I love this thread.  I have gotten so many great ideas and great clip art...can't wait to really get started on my signs.  I have a few started and really like where they are going.... I am by far no expert but I am learning as I go along.

Question:  what window based programs allow you to flip to mirror images...or should I break down and buy a program from somewhere?

These are my first few attempts at sign making...


----------



## Queen2

Great looking signs, I love they way you did the ship awesome. Tell me how please.



tink2020 & taeja71, thanks for the help. Everyone is so great helping us newbee's.   

   I'm glad a found this forum. Every day I have to have my daily fix   

 Ok I have goolgled large images, no luck.


----------



## Showe

Queen2 said:
			
		

> Great looking signs, I love they way you did the ship awesome. Tell me how please.



Sorry, I can't take credit for that.  I found this as clip art....and I couldn't tell you where.  I think it was  DCL site that someone listed here before.


----------



## taeja71

Showe said:
			
		

> I love this thread.  I have gotten so many great ideas and great clip art...can't wait to really get started on my signs.  I have a few started and really like where they are going.... I am by far no expert but I am learning as I go along.
> 
> Question:  what window based programs allow you to flip to mirror images...or should I break down and buy a program from somewhere?
> 
> These are my first few attempts at sign making...



I like how you modified the mickey ears in your DCL emblem. Are you printing your signs for t-shirt designs? You should be able to tell you printer to flip it/mirror in your printing options screen. kcul doog! *lol*


----------



## tink2020

Ok, here are mine!  Call me OCD, whatever you want     I'm a little embarrassed (ok maybe a lot) by this first picture.  I SWEAR I'm not actually planning out the details this much.  I just think that the only way I can justify the simplicity of my signs is by showing how they all work together.


----------



## marcij

tink2020 said:
			
		

> Ok, here are mine!  Call me OCD, whatever you want     I'm a little embarrassed (ok maybe a lot) by this first picture.  I SWEAR I'm not actually planning out the details this much.  I just think that the only way I can justify the simplicity of my signs is by showing how they all work together.



Jennifer -- those are WONDERful.  Great work!  I am very impressed.  You've been busy!


----------



## tink2020

marcij said:
			
		

> Jennifer -- those are WONDERful.  Great work!  I am very impressed.  You've been busy!



You just confused the daylights out of me!     I saw your post, and then a few minutes thereafer my internet went crazy.  So when I got back on, I went to the DDA thread and thought, 'i could have swore Marci typed somthing'.  I looked over and over, and tried to figure out what in the world could have happened!  

Thank you though!


----------



## marcij

tink2020 said:
			
		

> You just confused the daylights out of me!     I saw your post, and then a few minutes thereafer my internet went crazy.  So when I got back on, I went to the DDA thread and thought, 'i could have swore Marci typed somthing'.  I looked over and over, and tried to figure out what in the world could have happened!
> 
> Thank you though!



We have a cruise this summer -- our third with Disney, so I've been trying to keep up with this thread, too.

It's awesome to run in to friends on other threads!


----------



## Queen2

Ok, now I'm strating to get the idea. thanks for all the help

Not finished yet, but learned how to do this. Now to put it on 12x 12 paper for my scrapbook

May be borrowed


----------



## ansky922

tink2020 said:
			
		

> Ok, here are mine!  Call me OCD, whatever you want     I'm a little embarrassed (ok maybe a lot) by this first picture.  I SWEAR I'm not actually planning out the details this much.  I just think that the only way I can justify the simplicity of my signs is by showing how they all work together.




Just gotta say wow 
great job


----------



## Showe

taeja71 said:
			
		

> I like how you modified the mickey ears in your DCL emblem. Are you printing your signs for t-shirt designs? You should be able to tell you printer to flip it/mirror in your printing options screen. kcul doog! *lol*



I am considering making diff ones for t-shirts but I don't see where i can flip from by printer options....any other suggestions?


----------



## taeja71

Showe said:
			
		

> I am considering making diff ones for t-shirts but I don't see where i can flip from by printer options....any other suggestions?



What about from the computer program you are using again? Look at the set up or page options for your document. See if you can flip it from there. What kind of printer are you using? Maybe some one who has a similar printer will post...hint hint to all of you reading these recent posts from Showe. O.k., stupid quesiton coming your way. Did you do a search for "mirror image", "mirror", flip image anything like that for your printing options? I'd love to continue to help you. PM me your reply and I'll try and help you some more. but be sure to post the printer and program you are using, b/c maybe like I said above, some one will know that program/printer and be able to PM you too.


----------



## tink2020

Showe said:
			
		

> I am considering making diff ones for t-shirts but I don't see where i can flip from by printer options....any other suggestions?



taeja71 is right on, that most programs will have the option.  if not, and you ca open the image with Paint (usually any jpeg files, etc) then you can simply press Ctrl+R, and when the pop up window opens leave "flip horizontal" selected... viola!

I guess that's only true if you're on a windows PC... hope one suggestion or the other works for you!


----------



## iggbees

i made my first sign for our cruise in july!


----------



## Showe

taeja71 and tink2020 - 
THANK YOU both so much.   It was there in front of me the whole time.   I have been using my Microsoft Picture It and I swear I have seen that flip/horizontal for a week and have passed over it .....  It took a 5:00 a.m. EARLY morning for me to finally see it.  
thanks again....will keep playing around and will get some more signs made.


*QUESTION:*  is there a transfer paper out there that can be run through a laser jet printer ?


----------



## taeja71

Showe said:
			
		

> taeja71 and tink2020 -
> THANK YOU both so much.   It was there in front of me the whole time.   I have been using my Microsoft Picture It and I swear I have seen that flip/horizontal for a week and have passed over it .....  It took a 5:00 a.m. EARLY morning for me to finally see it.
> thanks again....will keep playing around and will get some more signs made.
> 
> 
> *QUESTION:*  is there a transfer paper out there that can be run through a laser jet printer ?



Yes. Click on this link and then find the link in the thread. I'm sure there are other places you can get transfer paper for your laser jet, but the ladies from the DDA DISigns forum have used this person's product and swear by it. You could always do a Gooogle or Yahoo search too. Let me know what you end up using and with whom. I will need transfer paper for my laser jet too. Here's the first link http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1041105&highlight=transfer+paper

Here's another thread. http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1012759&highlight=transfer+paper


----------



## Showe

thanks for the links taeja71...will check out this person on Ebay first.


----------



## iggbees

PatricenPete said:
			
		

> Here are two of my door signs - these are so fun to make!!!!!




wow, where did you get that cool stamp that has the mickey head and the characters in it from? at least, i'm assuming it's a stamp...


----------



## taeja71

iggbees said:
			
		

> i made my first sign for our cruise in july!



great work!


----------



## marv

Here in Uk we have something called blu tak i dont know wether you have this in the US.
We use this stuff to stick pictures, posters, on walls.
I was wondering if this stuff would be ok to stick door signs on the stateroom doors? ....the blu tak is easy to roll off and doesn't mark.

Marv


----------



## Queen2

iggbees said:
			
		

> wow, where did you get that cool stamp that has the mickey head and the characters in it from? at least, i'm assuming it's a stamp...




Ok, where is the OP door sign. I can't find it anywhere. I looked back four pages.


----------



## Queen2

marv said:
			
		

> Here in Uk we have something called blu tak i dont know wether you have this in the US.
> We use this stuff to stick pictures, posters, on walls.
> I was wondering if this stuff would be ok to stick door signs on the stateroom doors? ....the blu tak is easy to roll off and doesn't mark.
> 
> Marv




We have it here also. I used it on my last cruise & it was great.


----------



## iggbees

Queen2 said:
			
		

> Ok, where is the OP door sign. I can't find it anywhere. I looked back four pages.



post 970


----------



## Queen2

Thank-you I remember seeing them now. Great signs  

Please,does anyone have the ship from post 1056. I have a great idea & that is the best ship I've seen. I would be greatful to borrow just the ship & water(LOL). I also want to enlarge it some. 

thank-you


----------



## DisneyVegas1

Here is todays new sign ...


----------



## Queen2

I love it, great job


----------



## ansky922

Really


----------



## we4blairs

Can you color the magnetic paper after it is printed?  My color isn't working on my printer and I wondered if I could color it in with markers?


----------



## taeja71

we4blairs said:
			
		

> Can you color the magnetic paper after it is printed?  My color isn't working on my printer and I wondered if I could color it in with markers?



I don't see how the markers would affect the mag paper unless you have magnetic markers. Don't mind me, I've been DISing for too long! No, really try it. If you have sharpies I think those would help keep the color the best. Good luck.


----------



## taeja71




----------



## Queen2

I think I'll leave it to the great creators.     

This took 2 hours.


----------



## ansky922

Queen2 said:
			
		

> I think I'll leave it to the great creators.
> 
> This took 2 hours.





I think it came out really cool


----------



## SamRoc

tink2020 said:
			
		

> taeja71 is right on, that most programs will have the option.  if not, and you ca open the image with Paint (usually any jpeg files, etc) then you can simply press Ctrl+R, and when the pop up window opens leave "flip horizontal" selected... viola!
> 
> I guess that's only true if you're on a windows PC... hope one suggestion or the other works for you!



Tink2020, thanks so much for posting this. I was having such a hard time trying to figure out how to flip a floorplan of our home and your info did the trick. Thanks!


----------



## wannabecruiser

I haven't made a sign for a few days so I tried this one for Pirate Night.


----------



## SamRoc

Have never made a magnetic door sign before but would love to make some for our upcoming cruise in August. Does anyone have any ideas of a special door magnet I can make for my friends daughter who is getting married on the ship? I was looking for some pictures of Mickey and Minnie in their wedding outfits and really can't find any good ones.  thanks. I tried to do a search here, but the search engine never works for me!


----------



## DCDevil2007

This is what we did last time...I need 2 make a new one for this time


----------



## taeja71

SamRoc said:
			
		

> Have never made a magnetic door sign before but would love to make some for our upcoming cruise in August. Does anyone have any ideas of a special door magnet I can make for my friends daughter who is getting married on the ship? I was looking for some pictures of Mickey and Minnie in their wedding outfits and really can't find any good ones.  thanks. I tried to do a search here, but the search engine never works for me!




Definately go to the DISigns forum (there's a link provided on the very FIRST post of this thread). There are some wonderful wedding designs there. If you want it personalized, PM the designer and see if they'll do it for you. They are all great over there! Good luck!


----------



## SamRoc

Thanks so much taeja71. I will check it out. Making a door sign is all new to me. When we took the Disney cruise with Mary Kate and Ashley a few years back, the tour company had them for us. Never thought about making our own, but love looking at everyones designs here. Want to surprise my friend and her daughter with some nice wedding ones for their cabin in August.


----------



## taeja71

SamRoc said:
			
		

> Thanks so much taeja71. I will check it out. Making a door sign is all new to me. When we took the Disney cruise with Mary Kate and Ashley a few years back, the tour company had them for us. Never thought about making our own, but love looking at everyones designs here. Want to surprise my friend and her daughter with some nice wedding ones for their cabin in August.



Here's the results from typing "wedding" in the search portion of the DISigns forum. I couln't copy and paste all of them here. You'll have to do some clicking to find what you like and if you find some thing, pM the designer so that you can get the largest quality img or persoanlization. Good luck. Sure wish I was getting married, there are some beautiful designs out there.


----------



## SamRoc

This may sound like a silly question, but do the airlines give you a hard time about flying with these magnetic signs in your luggage? thanks.


----------



## macphrsn

I didn't have any problems! I did pack them in a plastic 12 X 12 envelope (available at Michaels) which I use for scrapbooking projects. Then during the cruise I used that same envelope to store my memoribilia from our trip. I also put on signs back in the envelope for our return trip.


----------



## pepsiontherocks

Queen2 said:
			
		

> I think I'll leave it to the great creators.
> 
> This took 2 hours.



Hi there.  I sure liked your door sign.  I am in the process of making door signs for our 4 staterooms.  I won't copy your door sign but can I use it as a layout plan?

I just wanted to say hi because my name is Sharon.  Where are you from?  My family of 25 are cruising April 23-27 (on the Wonder).


----------



## Queen2

Thank-you, I borrowed different images from other DISer friends & added my own touch. It was my first one,& only one. Please borrow any thing you want. I have the ship if you need it, someone sent it to me.  

I'm from Delaware, the first state. There are 7 in our group.


----------



## taeja71

taeja71 said:
			
		

> Here's the results from typing "wedding" in the search portion of the DISigns forum. I couln't copy and paste all of them here. You'll have to do some clicking to find what you like and if you find some thing, pM the designer so that you can get the largest quality img or persoanlization. Good luck. Sure wish I was getting married, there are some beautiful designs out there.



There's no link is there?! Whoops! Here it is, http://www.disboards.com/search.php?searchid=2705677 My apologies, Samroc

thread revised.


----------



## pepsiontherocks

Queen2 said:
			
		

> Thank-you, I borrowed different images from other DISer friends & added my own touch. It was my first one,& only one. Please borrow any thing you want. I have the ship if you need it, someone sent it to me.
> 
> I'm from Delaware, the first state. There are 7 in our group.



Well, you did quite well on your first one.  Congrats on a nice sign.  Are you afraid it was just 'beginner's luck' so that's why you've only made one?  (tee hee - I'm just teasing you)  When do you set sail?  If you could, will you please email the ship to me at "pepsiontherocks@hotmail.com"  

Thank you for your permission and help.


----------



## SamRoc

taeja71 said:
			
		

> There's no link is there?! Whoops! Here it is, wedding search results from the DISings forum
> My apologies, Samroc




Thats ok! I wasn't sure where the link was.  Thanks so much for posting that for me!


----------



## Queen2

pepsiontherocks said:
			
		

> Well, you did quite well on your first one.  Congrats on a nice sign.  Are you afraid it was just 'beginner's luck' so that's why you've only made one?  (tee hee - I'm just teasing you)  When do you set sail?  If you could, will you please email the ship to me at "pepsiontherocks@hotmail.com"
> 
> Thank you for your permission and help.



thanks for the kind words.  

We leave April 21, night at POFQ. Sail April 22, my clock is off a day, guess it doesn't count the day we leave


----------



## Spotdude

I do not remember seeing any signs on the doors of any cabins does anyone have any pic of any signs. we are renewing our vows on the 11-11-2006 cruise and this sounds really net


----------



## taeja71

Spotdude said:
			
		

> I do not remember seeing any signs on the doors of any cabins does anyone have any pic of any signs. we are renewing our vows on the 11-11-2006 cruise and this sounds really net



Well, start at thread page #1 or scroll backwards from this current page to the front. Happy viewing!


----------



## Queen2

Link for wedding is missing  

this is what is says

Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms.


----------



## taeja71

Queen2 said:
			
		

> Link for wedding is missing
> 
> this is what is says
> 
> Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms.


whoops. I tried the link too, here's the new one w/ all the link language
http://www.disboards.com/search.php?searchid=2705677

Keep in mind, if you go to the DISigns home forum you can type in almost anything wedding related. Honeymoon, bride, groom, flowers, bridal, 
whatever. Happy hunting.

 Queen2, maybe you could add a day to your countdown timer and that would count it down to the day you are leaving. Not 100% sure, but try that.


----------



## Spotdude

I spent several hours looking at them last night.WOW some of tham are pretty impressive. on 2004 not so scary trip to DW I made a differant t-shirt for every day Mainkg 25 t-shirts was a job, and I made a count down T for work. My DW asked I was going to do that again, I am thinking about it. I did make packing easier.


----------



## taeja71

Spotdude said:
			
		

> I spent several hours looking at them last night.WOW some of tham are pretty impressive. on 2004 not so scary trip to DW I made a differant t-shirt for every day Mainkg 25 t-shirts was a job, and I made a count down T for work. My DW asked I was going to do that again, I am thinking about it. I did make packing easier.



Glad you liked all the signs w/in this thread. This thread can be overhwelming. If you make one or more of your own sign(s), be sure to post it here so we can all see. I love seeing every ones creativity. O.K.? Happy planning!


----------



## Spotdude

I am going to need more clip art thoght do you know where I can get some I hava a lot of halloween stuff ( we uasully go for the not-so scary)


----------



## taeja71

Spotdude said:
			
		

> I am going to need more clip art thoght do you know where I can get some I hava a lot of halloween stuff ( we uasully go for the not-so scary)



see post #1 for links to other great links


----------



## Spotdude

Thanks I'll do that.A coworker has a cd with a ton of Disney clip art shre is bringing it in today.


----------



## taeja71

Spotdude said:
			
		

> Thanks I'll do that.A coworker has a cd with a ton of Disney clip art shre is bringing it in today.



You lucky spotdude!


----------



## Spotdude

It the files a re small I'll put them on my site and put up a link.


----------



## SamRoc

For some reason my printer won't take the magnetic paper. I have a HP deskjet 5940 and it won't run the paper through to print our door signs.


----------



## taeja71

SamRoc said:
			
		

> For some reason my printer won't take the magnetic paper. I have a HP deskjet 5940 and it won't run the paper through to print our door signs.



Not a printer techie, but have you tried releasing the pressure on the tension bar/button for your paper feed?


----------



## SamRoc

taeja71 said:
			
		

> Not a printer techie, but have you tried releasing the pressure on the tension bar/button for your paper feed?



I will have to ask my son how to do that! I tried twice to print a sign, thought maybe the magnet was interfering with the printer, but I have no idea. Will try what you suggested in the morning, thanks!


----------



## skibum

My daughter printed our signs on regular paper, and then I laminated them at work.  We then put magnetic tape on the corners.  It worked great!


----------



## SamRoc

I figured I would give it one more try today and it worked! I got 8 great magnetic signs from my printer. It just needed a gentle push into the printer and they came out great!


----------



## taeja71

SamRoc said:
			
		

> I figured I would give it one more try today and it worked! I got 8 great magnetic signs from my printer. It just needed a gentle push into the printer and they came out great!



 
I hope you'll share w/us how your signs turned out or what they look like...hint hint


----------



## SamRoc

taeja71 said:
			
		

> I hope you'll share w/us how your signs turned out or what they look like...hint hint



Hi! I wish I could take credit for the great signs but the very talented julia and nicks mom (Kate) from the DISigns boards made them! (I just figured out how to print on magnetic paper!!) We will be celebrating our friends daughters wedding on the Magic in August and Kate made the most beautiful picture with the ship and Mickey and  Minnie as well as everyones names. I am actually working on making my own, now that I sort have figured out how to use photoshop and will definetly post in the next few weeks my own design. I didnt realize how addicting sign making could be!


----------



## alanapapa

Here are some I am thinking of for our 7 Night Eastern in Mar





For the DisMeet






























I will have a few more, but will post them later.


----------



## Queen2

look great to me. Good job


----------



## alanapapa

It was getting late last night and I could not remember where I had filed this one. I need to give credit here to Kate, aka "julia & nicks mom" for this one. The original design is hers and I was going to add the photo of my DD, but I could not get it to look right. Kate had me send her the photo and she fixed everything.


----------



## Queen2

Great idea, I love it 

Before I saw your formal night, (I had worked on my one & sign most of the evening) I added Formal night to mine. What a job. it was like a bad day at work


----------



## milestogo

I think this is one of my all time favorite threads, thanks so much everyone. I can't wait to get back on the ship.


----------



## Spotdude

I really like you sign my DW and I are renewing our vows in the ship and I was trying to find a good sing to hage that day I think I will use on like that. I think that is just what I was looking for.


----------



## alanapapa

Spotdude said:
			
		

> I really like you sign my DW and I are renewing our vows in the ship and I was trying to find a good sing to hage that day I think I will use on like that. I think that is just what I was looking for.


You might also want to check the DiSigns forum. I know they have some great DisSigners there. Kate (julia & nick's mom) and some of the others have links to their designs and you might find something there. Often, the designer will personalize one for you. The DDA (Disney DisSign Addicts) are a wonderful crew with tons of creativity.


----------



## ulittletinker

I love the formal, where did you find it, It is one of the nicest  I ve seen  QUOTE=DisneyVegas1]okay , why didnt pic come up ????






[/QUOTE]


----------



## ulittletinker

ok, your finding some nice images, If you dont mind, i would like to find this image thanks for your help  QUOTE=DisneyVegas1]Okay got the idea from another page in this post and then added my own flare....What do you think ?????






[/QUOTE]


----------



## DisneyVegas1

ulittletinker said:
			
		

> ok, your finding some nice images, If you dont mind, i would like to find this image thanks for your help  QUOTE=DisneyVegas1]Okay got the idea from another page in this post and then added my own flare....What do you think ?????


[/QUOTE]

The Image itself is from the POTC DMC website ...Everything else is Photoshop Magic ....


----------



## castlegazer

*ulittletinker* - awesome JOB!!!  I caught your formal night and Pirate night ones - post them for the 4/29'ers to see too.  I Love them!   Great JOB!


----------



## ulittletinker

well I would love to take the credit but it wasnt my work. I found posting on Dis (door signs)(disneyvegas1) I wanted to do something simular. and was asking where they got the images.  OMG I have been searching just to do these signs.  When I get mine put to gether I will post. also If interest I saved all the website with disney clipart. I reallydont mine sharing. QUOTE=castlegazer]*ulittletinker* - awesome JOB!!!  I caught your formal night and Pirate night ones - post them for the 4/29'ers to see too.  I Love them!   Great JOB![/QUOTE]


----------



## DisneyVegas1

"LilTinker says " I found posting on Dis (door signs) Disneyvegas1 got them off of someone else.


 I did not get them from someone else , The Pirate one is similar to another one on here , we both took the Movie Poster for the new POTC and made our own sign , The Formal one is one thAT i DID , it is a wallpaper screen I found , then added in all the text and stuff ....all the embossed name and room numbers ..


----------



## ulittletinker

I hope I didnt upset you, I misunderstood your posting " to Okay got the idea from another page in this post and then added my own flare....What do you think ?????"  You did a great job on both .



			
				DisneyVegas1 said:
			
		

> "LilTinker says " I found posting on Dis (door signs) Disneyvegas1 got them off of someone else.
> 
> 
> I did not get them from someone else , The Pirate one is similar to another one on here , we both took the Movie Poster for the new POTC and made our own sign , The Formal one is one thAT i DID , it is a wallpaper screen I found , then added in all the text and stuff ....all the embossed name and room numbers ..


----------



## DisneyVegas1

ulittletinker said:
			
		

> I hope I didnt upset you, I misunderstood your posting " to Okay got the idea from another page in this post and then added my own flare....What do you think ?????"  You did a great job on both .




No , you didnt upset me in the least ...It just sounded as I stole it from someone , and I gave credit to the fellow DISer for his Idea , plus he is also a fellow Buffalonian , well I am not in Buffalo anymore , but still love the Bills ..lol


----------



## castlegazer

oops, sorry to create such an uproar.  ulittletinker, when you quote and cut and paste the quote of someone, make sure you maintain these two essential things [ quote ] and then the quote [ /quote ]  (take the spaces out, though) - that way you will be able to see what you are quoting versus what you are saying like this:



> ulittletinker is a great scrapbook artist!


----------



## Queen2

This







this is my 12x12  title page formal night scrapbook page


----------



## taeja71

Queen2 said:
			
		

> This




Is that glitter contact paper? How'd you do that? Its pretty!


----------



## Queen2

it is fancy velium that you get in a scrapbook store. Forget where I bought it. Just got it a few days ago, but have been in 5 stories. AC Moore, Michaels, JoAnne's & two speciality scrapbooking stores 

Try JoAnne's


----------



## Queen2

This will be my title page for pirate night. The big picture I borrowed from creaters on board. Just added the Cast members


----------



## ulittletinker

That looks so cool.   I will try and figure out how to post mine.  I see your going the week before us. Im excited for you.





			
				Queen2 said:
			
		

> This will be my title page for pirate night. The big picture I borrowed from creaters on board. Just added the Cast members


----------



## Corryn

I'm not sure if I posted this or not...This thread has been going for a while!  This sign is not as fancy as some of your really really original ones, but it worked for us


----------



## Queen2

looks good to me


----------



## NCardella

I've been watching this thread and I love all the creativity you've all shown!  Here's our sign from the 3/18/06 Magic...not as fancy but it served us well as the kids were able to find the room easily among all the identical cabin doors!  Plus, I'll get to use it as a scrapbook page!  The small writing in the corner is a note from Mickey and the gang welcoming us back aboard!


----------



## Queen2

very cute


----------



## ddavis860

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone has the clip art for Pirate Mickey?  I'm actually doing a project for scrapbooking, and would really like to have that one.  

Thanks so much!!


----------



## ulittletinker

Hello.  I did find one. let me go back and find it, My daughter wants me to make  a business cards like with a   Mickey.  for our cruise, so that she can pass  them out to her new friends.  as soon as I locate it I'll give you the information.


----------



## ddavis860

ulittletinker said:
			
		

> Hello.  I did find one. let me go back and find it, My daughter wants me to make  a business cards like with a   Mickey.  for our cruise, so that she can pass  them out to her new friends.  as soon as I locate it I'll give you the information.




 
Thank you so much for the help!!!


----------



## ulittletinker

Hope this help..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Heres a few,  Im still looking for the mickey pirate that has one leg on a chest, I have also seen mickey pirate/map.



 Credits(disboard, sorry forgot dismember to credit,  google, yahoo)


----------



## taeja71

NCardella said:
			
		

> I've been watching this thread and I love all the creativity you've all shown!  Here's our sign from the 3/18/06 Magic...not as fancy but it served us well as the kids were able to find the room easily among all the identical cabin doors!  Plus, I'll get to use it as a scrapbook page!  The small writing in the corner is a note from Mickey and the gang welcoming us back aboard!



 Love it! I like how your cutouts/stickers POP! Is that your real Mickey mouse ear hat on the sign?

BTW, any one in INDPLS looking for Alien green mickey ears from Home Dept. may have to wait until they are in stock again. I took some and they were low already. I'm so anxious to get my signs started. Oh the nerve that we are out of ink for our printers! Wahhh-


----------



## scottishwee35

Let you know that I am only one to put two magnetic door signs on two connecting doors.

I will show you my photos later as I got back from Florida today.

I was surprised that I only one to put up the door sign as no one else.  Wonder Cruise dated 6 April 2006!!!

Scottishwee35


----------



## taeja71

scottishwee35 said:
			
		

> Let you know that I am only one to put two magnetic door signs on two connecting doors.
> 
> I will show you my photos later as I got back from Florida today.
> 
> I was surprised that I only one to put up the door sign as no one else.  Wonder Cruise dated 6 April 2006!!!
> 
> Scottishwee35



Can't wait. Early welcome home!


----------



## NCardella

Taeja,
Thanks for your kinds words!  Even though our sign was a little simpler than the super magnetic signs (I wish I knew how to do those!), it served its purpose!  

The Mickey Mouse ears is actually a POSTCARD from Disneyworld!  I always pick up a bunch of postcards because they are so useful as page accents in scrapbooking.  The Mickey icons around the door number were the paint chips from Home Depot.  Since they don't peel well off of the backing, I just cut around them and left a little of the tan backing that they are on and it made a cute border around them.  Because they weren't magnetic, I had to use the funtack type adhesive and that made them look sort of 3D on the door.


----------



## ulittletinker

I thought your door sign was great. we are creative in our own way,  thats why Im a stamper, and scrapbooker because I cant draw. so that my creative out let, as well as meeting new friends.    


			
				NCardella said:
			
		

> Taeja,
> Thanks for your kinds words!  Even though our sign was a little simpler than the super magnetic signs (I wish I knew how to do those!), it served its purpose!
> 
> The Mickey Mouse ears is actually a POSTCARD from Disneyworld!  I always pick up a bunch of postcards because they are so useful as page accents in scrapbooking.  The Mickey icons around the door number were the paint chips from Home Depot.  Since they don't peel well off of the backing, I just cut around them and left a little of the tan backing that they are on and it made a cute border around them.  Because they weren't magnetic, I had to use the funtack type adhesive and that made them look sort of 3D on the door.


----------



## ulittletinker

this is a test  http


----------



## MommaluvsDis

ulittletinker,

Is this what you wanted?  I have the Minnie too:















   We can't forget Goofy!

     Hope this helps you..


----------



## MommaluvsDis

ulittletinker,

Is this the Mickey Pirate map you were talking about?


----------



## alanapapa

Thank you very much, MommaluvsDis. These give me some great ideas for a Pirate Night sign. When I am done, I will post it.


----------



## ulittletinker

Thank you so much. I have been surfing the disboard, google, clip art ect..... for pirates as well and hoped to help others while searching. but you rock,  thank you for all your help.  .





			
				MommaluvsDis said:
			
		

> ulittletinker,
> 
> Is this the Mickey Pirate map you were talking about?


----------



## MommaluvsDis

You're welcome!  

ulittletinker,

     May I use your pirate Mickey?  It's cool!


----------



## ulittletinker

You and anyone one else are more then welcome to use anything i have.  We are going on our Magical cruise next week     I will be taking a lot of photos ,of pretty much anything and everything.  I will be  thinking  about how a shot can be used for future door signs,   I will post.


----------



## taeja71

alanapapa said:
			
		

> Thank you very much, MommaluvsDis. These give me some great ideas for a Pirate Night sign. When I am done, I will post it.


----------



## Spotdude

I can't  wait to start on our signs. I have to wait till the May 27 magic cruise. To get a really good idea of what is going to be going on on our cruise.


----------



## MommaluvsDis

Thanks, ulittletinker!    This cheer's for you!


----------



## ddavis860

ddavis860 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has the clip art for Pirate Mickey?  I'm actually doing a project for scrapbooking, and would really like to have that one.
> 
> Thanks so much!!





			
				MommaluvsDis said:
			
		

> ulittletinker,
> 
> Is this what you wanted?  I have the Minnie too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can't forget Goofy!
> 
> Hope this helps you..



It sure helps me!!  Thanks so much!


----------



## Spotdude

WE are renewing our vows on the ship in Nov. Th one that I have I used in the invation already and I can't remember where I got it. 
Thanks


----------



## WldWcnWmn

just poppin' in


----------



## MommaluvsDis

Spotdude,

Try these I found at geocities:


----------



## taeja71

MommaluvsDis said:
			
		

> Spotdude,
> 
> Try these I found at geocities:



great finds. sure wish I was getting married...


----------



## Spotdude

thanks those are really neat. I have one of them aready but the micky minne in the heart is really what I was looking for.
Again Tahnks


----------



## Spotdude

taeja71 said:
			
		

> great finds. sure wish I was getting married...


We are really looking foward to renewing our vows.  We  had always planed on doing it at fifteen years but with all that happened in the last four we decited the time was NOW. 
I'm working  on our door signs I'll post them as soon as get them  done my DW is at her last college class before summer break. She dose all the covers for our photo albums and THE BOOK (our book  of everything Disney) which is now four 5 inch binders. She  is deffantly more creative than I am. I  do the printing and setup.


----------



## scottishwee35




----------



## scottishwee35




----------



## jjones9774

I was trying to post the sign we have created for our May 6th Western Caribbean cruise but apparently I am too new to the forum to attach pix.  I will be happy to e-mail to anyone who wants to see it.  Our 50th wedding anniversary party of friends and family has all six of the secret porthole rooms and I have made signs for all six doors. We can't wait!  The signs were created by scanning a Hallmark poster from a party store and then other elements were added in Photoshop and Corel Draw.  I have a small embroider shop and make small signs, so I printed the design on sign vinyl and then attached to squares of magnetic sign material that someone gave me.


----------



## taeja71

jjones9774 said:
			
		

> I was trying to post the sign we have created for our May 6th Western Caribbean cruise but apparently I am too new to the forum to attach pix.  I will be happy to e-mail to anyone who wants to see it.  Our 50th wedding anniversary party of friends and family has all six of the secret porthole rooms and I have made signs for all six doors. We can't wait!  The signs were created by scanning a Hallmark poster from a party store and then other elements were added in Photoshop and Corel Draw.  I have a small embroider shop and make small signs, so I printed the design on sign vinyl and then attached to squares of magnetic sign material that someone gave me.



just keep posting, just keep posting, get your post count up. Welcome new members, that will get your count up. Then, read the first post of this thread. I think there's info on how to post your pictures there. I think the magic number for posting pics is 12+. I can't remember the exact number right now. I look forward to seeing your sign(s).


----------



## MommaluvsDis

Spotdude,

Here are a couple more I found that you might like.  They're from geocities as well:


----------



## Spotdude

thanks I  am  working  on P  O C night  right  now


----------



## wannabecruiser

Here is my latest creation, thanks Kate for the Mickey flag, you are the best.
I thought this would be so great as a sign since we will be cruising over Memorial Day.


----------



## wannabecruiser

I am so into making door signs!!!  I think I won't have any problem finding my room!!!


----------



## ulittletinker

that looks great.


----------



## sirena

jjones9774 said:
			
		

> I was trying to post the sign we have created for our May 6th Western Caribbean cruise but apparently I am too new to the forum to attach pix.



No such thing! We want to see it! Join photobucket.com and upload your pic. Once it is uploaded copy the IMG link and post it here.


----------



## sirena

I'm sure I'll make more but I am waiting to see the navigators from the Double Scoop sailings. Can't wait!


----------



## tink2020

sirena said:
			
		

> I'm sure I'll make more but I am waiting to see the navigators from the Double Scoop sailings. Can't wait!



Those are great!!  Can I ask where you found the picture of the sand castle?  It's gorgeous!


----------



## Dads Dream

Hi All,

I need help! I planned on making a door sign for our up coming cruise (5/06-Magic) and because I have waited until the last minute   have found myself in a pickle. On Saturday I fell stepping off a curb (no,   I was not drinking just clumsy and wearing wrong shoes I broke my elbow my right elbow of course! The news from the orthopedist is encouraging, doesnt look like I will need surgery or a cast just the sling for a few weeks and lots of pain medication. My pickle is  I am having trouble working on the computer with just my left hand.(this post took me forever to type) Was hoping that some kind DISer would help me out with the design.
 

Learning to be a lefty


----------



## sirena

tink2020 said:
			
		

> Those are great!!  Can I ask where you found the picture of the sand castle?  It's gorgeous!



That's from the DCL CC Survival Kit. Do you have the CD?


----------



## taeja71

Dads Dream said:
			
		

> Hi All,
> 
> I need help! I planned on making a door sign for our up coming cruise (5/06-Magic) and because I have waited until the last minute   have found myself in a pickle. On Saturday I fell stepping off a curb (no,   I was not drinking just clumsy and wearing wrong shoes I broke my elbow my right elbow of course! The news from the orthopedist is encouraging, doesnt look like I will need surgery or a cast just the sling for a few weeks and lots of pain medication. My pickle is  I am having trouble working on the computer with just my left hand.(this post took me forever to type) Was hoping that some kind DISer would help me out with the design.
> 
> 
> Learning to be a lefty



I hope some one here will consider your situation and try and help you. However, there's another forum DISigns (see the very first post on this thread for this link and many others) . DDA's (Disney Design Addict(s)) have done/do what you are asking. You can lurk through other designers designs and see if any thing they've done fits you. Most of them are willing to make modifications to their deisgns to fit your family/style/sailing date. Check them out. They've got a great thing going over there. Good luck. Hope your arm gets better soon.


----------



## tink2020

sirena said:
			
		

> That's from the DCL CC Survival Kit. Do you have the CD?



I don't!  This will be our first cruise, so I don't qualify


----------



## Zandy595

sirena said:
			
		

> That's from the DCL CC Survival Kit. Do you have the CD?


What's a DCL CC Survival Kit?  Is that something you buy at CC?


----------



## Spotdude

Zandy595 said:
			
		

> What's a DCL CC Survival Kit?  Is that something you buy at CC?


go to posting #1 and than to the web site and you can dwon load it. I never got it ether when I got back from our cruise. http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=969472&page=5&pp=15


----------



## Dads Dream

taeja71 said:
			
		

> I hope some one here will consider your situation and try and help you. However, there's another forum DISigns (see the very first post on this thread for this link and many others) . DDA's (Disney Design Addict(s)) have done/do what you are asking. You can lurk through other designers designs and see if any thing they've done fits you. Most of them are willing to make modifications to their deisgns to fit your family/style/sailing date. Check them out. They've got a great thing going over there. Good luck. Hope your arm gets better soon.




Thanks for the advise Taeja71...I have also posted on the other thread.
I am off to search the web for a formal sling or maybe a tropical one! Just trying to make the best of the situation.


----------



## linnied

is there a special site, that all you extremely creative people get you pictures for you magnets?


----------



## alanapapa

linnied said:
			
		

> is there a special site, that all you extremely creative people get you pictures for you magnets?


No, not really. Some are from other Dissers, but most of the time, I just google what I am looking for. If I don't find it I will ask here and on the DiSigns forum. I have not been disappointed (DISappointed?) yet. What are you looking for?


----------



## MommaluvsDis

What type of printer is everyone using to get the borderless images?  I have a HP 2210 all in one and it doesn't have a borderless 81/2 x 11 borderless print page.


----------



## KSDTink

I found the coolest stuff at Meijer yesterday. They are called Sheet savers. They are basically a laminating sheet that does NOT need heat. The ones I got are 8 1/2" by 11" sheets.   Since I have a laser printer I cannot print right to magnetic sheets for door signs. I am going to try to borrow SIL's printer for some things but I printed a great full size one on photo paper and then used one of these sheets and will then put some magnetic strips on the back. It looks great! They also have them as photo savers that come in business card, wallet photo, 4"x6" and 5"x7" sizes.


----------



## WDWLVR

Here are the two I made for our May 27th cruise:


----------



## Marypoppinsiam

I used a product I bought at Office Depot called SelfSeal for lamination and it worked great. The magnetic paper does work a bit better on the door compared to my magnetic strips I used. After day 5 I was having to add some magnetic strips to them. OH well they served their purpose for 2/3 of the trip.


----------



## ulittletinker

We just got back from our cruise, and the door signs I made worked perfectly.    All I use was photo paper (8 1/2 x11).  I printed, trimmed the edges and used a 2' wide magnet tape.(Walmart for 2.00, I cut the length  I wanted and then cut down the middle again   giving me 2  1' strip, placing one strip top /on bottom.   worked great.


----------



## Queen2

One of my door signs. I put some of them on 12x12 paper so I could put them in my scrapbook. Used a photo protector & put magnets tape on the protector. My cabin host liked the different ones I had. I made one or two, J& N's mom, travlingal did some for me.  

In the dollar store Ds saw the welcome sign, what the heck it was a dollar.


----------



## Marypoppinsiam

Here is one of my favorite door signs for our cruise. We had something different everyday of our cruise.


----------



## Marypoppinsiam

This was the one for Pirates Night.


----------



## Showe

Realized we are setting sail on Father's Day ( 6/18/06).     Have our birthday signs all set for the kids so DS and DD and I made this one for DH.  
Thought I would have each child sign their name in their own handwriting for this one.


----------



## Marypoppinsiam

This was the door sign for Castaway Cay.


----------



## ulittletinker

Your fathers day sign is great. What a great time to be going.


----------



## scrapbookingpro

Here is one of the signs I made for our May 6th western. I put lots of little signs around it with different characters peeking out of doors. It was really colorful!


----------



## Marypoppinsiam

Very cute! Just out of curiosity did you see very many door signs on your cruise? I was on the Easter cruise and I didn't see very many.


----------



## macphrsn

What a beautiful door sign, you have raised the bar!



			
				scrapbookingpro said:
			
		

> Here is one of the signs I made for our May 6th western. I put lots of little signs around it with different characters peeking out of doors. It was really colorful!


----------



## scrapbookingpro

Marypoppinsiam said:
			
		

> Very cute! Just out of curiosity did you see very many door signs on your cruise? I was on the Easter cruise and I didn't see very many.



I admit I didn't look very hard (I meant to but never had time!) but no, I didn't see very many at all. There were just two other doors that I saw with decorations on them.


----------



## gssmks

Okay guys, I am going on my first cruise ever in Sept on the Magic.  I want to do a door sign so badly.  I know only the basics about computers and have never attempted any type of project like this at all.  Is this something I can do?  If so, is there a web site or a computer program that I can use to that will walk me through it step by step?  I have absolutely no idea how to get started.  Please help me!!!!!!!


----------



## sirena

Hi Gail (my fellow cruiser)   

Did you look at the very first post on this thread? I think it is pretty detailed and you will be able to find all the info/materials you need to accomplish this. It's really easy, ask any questions if you are stuck. Also remember we have two designs that you could use from our meet thread. Let me know if you need the jpegs and I will email them to you.


----------



## gssmks

sirena said:
			
		

> Hi Gail (my fellow cruiser)
> 
> Did you look at the very first post on this thread? I think it is pretty detailed and you will be able to find all the info/materials you need to accomplish this. It's really easy, ask any questions if you are stuck. Also remember we have two designs that you could use from our meet thread. Let me know if you need the jpegs and I will email them to you.



Well, Hello there!  I must admit that I did not look at the first post.  I did look through many of the posts and loved some of them.  I will go to the first post and see what I can find.


----------



## ulittletinker

We cruised April 29-5/6 and were on the 7fl. Besides our cabin, there was one other with door signs.  There was a bunch on the 1/2 fl.


----------



## gssmks

Okay, now I have read the first post and even remember having already read it a long time ago.  I still have no idea how to begin doing this.  I have never attempted to make anything like this on a computer.  Never any cards, invitations, scrapebook pages, nothing.   Once I turn the computer on, I have no idea what to do next.  I am assuming that I have to get some type of program to install on my computer.  I saw Magic Artist mentioned.  Does anyone know where I can purchase this?   One of my secretaries has made birthday invitations and things like that on the computer.  She said that she would meet me at the office tomorrow morning and look over this post and try to help me.  Keep your fingers crossed.  It's embarrassing that I am so computer ignorant.  I have learned to do just enough to get by.


----------



## taeja71

gssmks said:
			
		

> Okay, now I have read the first post and even remember having already read it a long time ago.  I still have no idea how to begin doing this.  I have never attempted to make anything like this on a computer.  Never any cards, invitations, scrapebook pages, nothing.   Once I turn the computer on, I have no idea what to do next.  I am assuming that I have to get some type of program to install on my computer.  I saw Magic Artist mentioned.  Does anyone know where I can purchase this?   One of my secretaries has made birthday invitations and things like that on the computer.  She said that she would meet me at the office tomorrow morning and look over this post and try to help me.  Keep your fingers crossed.  It's embarrassing that I am so computer ignorant.  I have learned to do just enough to get by.



  I sent you a Private Message (PM).


----------



## Corryn

gssmks said:
			
		

> One of my secretaries has made birthday invitations and things like that on the computer.  She said that she would meet me at the office tomorrow morning and look over this post and try to help me.



I hope you'll buy her lunch or something


----------



## XxPixieDustxX

i cant make a sign for my life. anyone know where premade ones are that you can personalize? they dont make those do they? well i am going on a cruise in june and i need some signs. anyone? i need some help?


----------



## taeja71

XxPixieDustxX said:
			
		

> i cant make a sign for my life. anyone know where premade ones are that you can personalize? they dont make those do they? well i am going on a cruise in june and i need some signs. anyone? i need some help?



Hi, go to the first post of this thread.. Scroll down and look for the DISigns forum. You'll love what they've designed there most are very willing to customize their signs for you (just send them a PM). Good luck!


----------



## sirena

gssmks said:
			
		

> Okay, now I have read the first post and even remember having already read it a long time ago.  I still have no idea how to begin doing this.  I have never attempted to make anything like this on a computer.  Never any cards, invitations, scrapebook pages, nothing.   Once I turn the computer on, I have no idea what to do next.  I am assuming that I have to get some type of program to install on my computer.  I saw Magic Artist mentioned.  Does anyone know where I can purchase this?   One of my secretaries has made birthday invitations and things like that on the computer.  She said that she would meet me at the office tomorrow morning and look over this post and try to help me.  Keep your fingers crossed.  It's embarrassing that I am so computer ignorant.  I have learned to do just enough to get by.



Gail, 
I make my desings in PowerPoint. All you need is to open PowerPoint and start playing with background colors and add the text and images (downloaded from the Internet).


----------



## gssmks

Corryn said:
			
		

> I hope you'll buy her lunch or something



We have all joined Weight Watchers together, so made her enough Weight Watchers Vegetable Soup for several servings.


----------



## krdisneybound

This thread is just FULL of wonderful magnets/signs that everyone has made.

There are so many programs to use and the fonts and text and images are unlimited on the internet.


first go to your programs and you will probably find one that you didn't know you had

there is Powerpoint, Microsoft, Paint, PhotoImpact, Microsoft Powerpoint and so many more

You really can't make a mistake, so go in and experiment.  It is fun

Then when you read the first post on this thread, you will understand it

After you make your magnet/sign, and you need help posting it, let us know - that part is easy


----------



## woj68

Here's our formal night sign.

Found the backdrop for this online but borrowed the idea from DisneyVegas1. Thanks DisneyVegas1!    (my apologies if I left anyone else out).






Here's our Pirate Night poster also. I posted this a while back then removed it when other DISers started to copy it as their own (fonts, etc.). I've changed it up a little since. 






I don't want this to come across the wrong way,   but if someone wants to borrow another's idea, that's cool.   It's a form of flattery. Just give the original poster his due. That's all.  

BTW, I PhotoShopped the bottom portion of the movie poster out so it would be easier to put my graphic in there. If anyone is interested in the PhotoShop pic to use for their own design, please PM me and I'll send it over.   

Here's what the original looks like.






Take care.


----------



## taeja71

woj68 said:
			
		

> Here's our formal night sign.
> 
> Found the backdrop for this online but borrowed the idea from DisneyVegas1. Thanks DisneyVegas1!    (my apologies if I left anyone else out).
> 
> img
> 
> Here's our Pirate Night poster also. I posted this a while back then removed it when other DISers started to copy it as their own (fonts, etc.). I've changed it up a little since.
> 
> img
> 
> *I don't want this to come across the wrong way,   but if someone wants to borrow another's idea, that's cool.   It's a form of flattery. Just give the original poster his due. That's all.  *
> 
> BTW, I PhotoShopped the bottom portion of the movie poster out so it would be easier to put my graphic in there. If anyone is interested in the PhotoShop pic to use for their own design, please PM me and I'll send it over.
> 
> Here's what the original looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take care.



I agree with the bolded part. You took time to modifiy the original pic and to borrow your redition w/o asking or not getting credit shows un-appreciativeness (I think)  -more stiring  . Thank you for posting the "original". I'm sure some one will use it. 

I belive one of my pics got swiped w/o permission. I felt kind of hurt initially, but now I'm over it. 

*For all current and future mag door designers*- a suggestion: IF YOU DON'T WANT YOUR PHOTOS COPIED IN ANY FORM, do what Ebay sellers do with their photos. In big letters across the whole image write SAMPLE or TAKEN. No one will want to clean up that much of your picture. 

A big thanks to Disney  and all those who have created the original photos, cartoon images, etc. we DISers have modified one way or another for our use.

 Thanks every one for sharing how your door signs look/looked like!


----------



## Marypoppinsiam

I had a similar door sign but I found my image at the Pirates of the Caribean website. There they have downloads and wallpapers you can use.


----------



## woj68

Marypoppinsiam said:
			
		

> I had a similar door sign but I found my image at the Pirates of the Caribean website. There they have downloads and wallpapers you can use.



Yep. That's where I found mine too. Here's the site.

http://adisney.go.com/disneypictures/pirates/index.html


----------



## CJH1102

Thanks for the link to download Disney fonts. I'd alwalys wanted to thema nd never been able to find them.


----------



## iggbees

another one for my cruise.


----------



## joksten2000




----------



## Marypoppinsiam

Great door sign John!!


----------



## currycook

here are some i made for our double CC cruise in July

pirate night:






*what are some good sites to get disney graphics and stuff at?*




Thanks,
 DD of curry cook


----------



## linnied

Were do you all get these adorable pictures to use in you door sign?
The mickeys, minnies, goofies..... - they are all so cute.


----------



## joksten2000

Some were decals I bought in the paint store. Some I got in a art supply store.


----------



## DisneyVegas1

Thought I would share our Mag sign for our DIS meet and Greet ...Special thanks to some of you on this thread for the inspiration and Ideas ...


----------



## woj68

Very cool.


----------



## starwood




----------



## taeja71

DisneyVegas1 said:
			
		

> Thought I would share our Mag sign for our DIS meet and Greet ...Special thanks to some of you on this thread for the inspiration and Ideas ...



Hi, I'm curious, where did you find the pic of the DCL ship in a bottle?


----------



## DisneyVegas1

taeja71 said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm curious, where did you find the pic of the DCL ship in a bottle?




 I am pretty sure I found it on this thread , had to do some photoshop to it as it had other things on it ...Again thanks to post'ers on Dis for the insight and inspiration for some of the ideas I have been able to do for our signs ..


----------



## alanapapa

taeja71 said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm curious, where did you find the pic of the DCL ship in a bottle?


I have a copy of this as a .gif . I believe it was from one of the online ads. If you (or anybody else) wants a copy, send me a PM.


----------



## NurseChell

Our door on the May 20th Magic. Found almost all ideas off DIS site. Thankyou DISERS!    






[/IMG]


----------



## taeja71

gently bumping


----------



## sherrie

kycruisecrazy, i have just started reading this thread and the answer may be up a bit, how do you make the colored backgrounds, what are you using they are so vibrant and eye catching


----------



## taeja71

My cruise is getting closer, my cruise is getting closer!!! OH man, there are some serious door sign decisions to be made here folks. So many door signs and only so much time!!!!!!


----------



## reneritch

I have started on my door signs this week.  Our next cruise is June 3-7,2007 on the Wonder.  Not able to post pictures yet, but soon.


----------



## Marypoppinsiam

My DH suprised me the other day with an anniversary cruise in Aug for our 10th wedding anniversary. Now I need some ideas for a door sign on the Aug 5th Eastern sailing. I know that there are some very creative people out there that could possibly help me. 

Thanks so much!!


----------



## tink2020

Here were ours, on the June 4th Wonder!


----------



## Showe

Here's our door from 6/18 Wonder.  Already thinking about the signs we will make for our next trip 2/10 Western...Woo-hoo !!


----------



## Stephieann

these are the ones we plan on using on our cruise













the name signs will be smaller than the other of course!


----------



## linnied

I cant stand the creativity of all you people,
I dont know if I want to use my door signs now ..........they so blah combared to you all


----------



## gssmks

NurseChell said:
			
		

> Our door on the May 20th Magic. Found almost all ideas off DIS site. Thankyou DISERS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Will you mind if I still this idea for my Sept 16-23, 2006 cruise?


----------



## WldWcnWmn

I saw you and Sirena over here...BUSTED   Neat door sign ideas, huh?


----------



## sirena

I'm here again! I like to see all the cool ideas and great displays. The DISers sure are very talented.


----------



## WldWcnWmn

Sirena, I am waiting for PurpleTart to get online (should be tonight) and see her pic in my signature line, then I am gonna' change around and add your sig picture to my sig...o.k.?

oops!

Sorry all  I meant to make that a PM


----------



## wkrider

I actually made three...Top left was the 15th anniversary Cruise trip that we were on, bottom left was our 5 year anniversary trip to WDW, and the one on the right was our 10th anniversary trip to WDW.


----------



## sftnslky

*  Hello everyone... We have a lazer printer that is only prints black and white  ..yes we are in the stone age with our printers...but thats another story lol...Anywhoos... I was thinking of going to kinkos, but can not figure out how to make the sign there   ...and not sure if they would even let me use my magnatic paper?   Probably not... so I could just print it out on nice regular paper, but where would I go [online]   to find something to print out and how would I add our name and such to it?   ANY  advise would GREATLY   help me. thanks in advance... Many   & lot of    &  love *


----------



## woj68

sftnslky said:
			
		

> *  Hello everyone... We have a lazer printer that is only prints black and white  ..yes we are in the stone age with our printers...but thats another story lol...Anywhoos... I was thinking of going to kinkos, but can not figure out how to make the sign there   ...and not sure if they would even let me use my magnatic paper?   Probably not... so I could just print it out on nice regular paper, but where would I go [online]   to find something to print out and how would I add our name and such to it?   ANY  advise would GREATLY   help me. thanks in advance... Many   & lot of    &  love *



Why don't you create your sign on the puter then upload the image(s) to a photo site like Snapfish or Shutterfly.

They'll print it out on photo paper and mail it to you. Go to Office Depot or Kinkos to have it laminated. Then use magnetic strips for the back instead of magnetic paper.

Hope this helps.


----------



## sftnslky

woj68 said:
			
		

> Why don't you create your sign on the puter then upload the image(s) to a photo site They'll print it out on photo paper and mail it to you. Go to Office Depot or Kinkos to have it laminated. Then use magnetic strips for the back instead of magnetic paper. Hope this helps.



* thank you so much...I would have never t hought of that... How very cool   I can't wait to read about how to make the sign... I'm soooooooooo excited aobut this... We are sailing with 6 other family members [2 other cabins] and am going to make them door signs as well, and surprise them    Thank you again. Many   *


----------



## marlaymike

Thank you for the ideas!!  I only need the cruise inside the bottle, it look so cool that would like to have that clipart.

When I'm finish with my sign I post it here!


----------



## Stepharoonie!

Thanks for all of the great ideas!!


----------



## taeja71

marlaymike said:
			
		

> Thank you for the ideas!!  I only need the cruise inside the bottle, it look so cool that would like to have that clipart.
> 
> When I'm finish with my sign I post it here!



See post 1233. She said she could PM you the ship in the bottle. Here's the link to the page.http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=838817&page=83&pp=15

Can't wait to see your sign!


----------



## MrsJobba1

Hi 

This is the door sign I've made. I don't think it looks as professional as some, but hope its alright. 






I dont think the photo does it justice, but I didn't know how to put it on web


----------



## taeja71

MrsJobba1 said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> This is the door sign I've made. I don't think it looks as professional as some, but hope its alright.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think the photo does it justice, but I didn't know how to put it on web



I haven't seen Eeyore floating on a wooden raft before. Very cute! Have a great time on your upcoming trip!


----------



## Marypoppinsiam

Hey you guys I need some ideas for my door sign for my upcoming 10th anniversary. I know that I have seen some cute ideas here before, so if you have any please share.


----------



## jmatias

Hey Helen,

Your sign looks great!  I hope sign making is helping with your Disney amnesty.    


Jen


----------



## marlaymike

This is my preliminary magnetic door sign!!  Give me all your comments please, I'm willing to change it.


----------



## Showe

love stitch with the drink in his hand.  Great sign ~~


----------



## marlaymike

Thank you Showe!!  I just need to put something of DIS in my sign, but I'm waiting for a clipart to finish it!!


----------



## Aisling

MrsJobba1 said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> This is the door sign I've made. I don't think it looks as professional as some, but hope its alright.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think the photo does it justice, but I didn't know how to put it on web




Great sign, but check the spelling of Caribbean.    Have a great trip.  
I'm about to book the 2007 Christmas cruise, and am already thinking about my door signs.  For my last cruise, I made signs for all my Dis friends, and unfortunately waited until the day we were leaving to print them all out, and found I had a broken printer.


----------



## MrsJobba1

Thanks - I've been staring at it thinking something wasn't right !
Will check that!


----------



## ulittletinker

hey Aisling. We are on the 12/15 /07western, when do you plan to book your cruise. I know its 17 months out but Im working on new holiday door signs  I was also thinking   of making magnet christmas stockings to hang.  I'll post when  I find something I like.


----------



## sherrie

mrsjobba1 i have been reading and rereading this post, please tell me how did you make the background color to cover your entire page? how big is this?


----------



## MrsJobba1

sherrie said:
			
		

> mrsjobba1 i have been reading and rereading this post, please tell me how did you make the background color to cover your entire page? how big is this?



Hi

I used Microsoft Publisher to create the sign. The background is dark blue @ the bottom and goes up in different shades until its white @ the top. 

In publisher you go to format and then background and  select the one that you want. It fills the entire page. The sign is A4 size. 

You can then cut and paste the disney clip arts ( I found on variuos websites) and use word Art for the writing. 

Hope that helps


----------



## sherrie

thanks, did you print this on regular size paper? it looks huge


----------



## MrsJobba1

yes its regular printer paper


----------



## JLSE50

I took a placemat from McDonalds, cut the square with Jack, Elizabeth and Will off the ads, "laminated" it with clear contact paper, glued a magnet piece to each corner and VIOLA  a POC   DVC door magnet!
Jan


----------



## sherrie

QUESTION, where do you save your graphics that you find. i save them in my pictures but when i try to put them in word it says it does not recognige the format and cannot open it, thanks for any help.


----------



## taeja71

sherrie said:
			
		

> QUESTION, where do you save your graphics that you find. i save them in my pictures but when i try to put them in word it says it does not recognige the format and cannot open it, thanks for any help.



Hope you found the answer, if not try the following. When you are saving your pictures, make sure you save them as a jpeg or gif. HTH.


----------



## Float My Boat

I went ahead and made one. I personalized it, so hopefully it won't get stolen. I am not going to actually print it out until closer to our cruise, in case our cabin number changes due to an unexpected but welcome upgrade!


----------



## scottishwee35

To : Float my Boat

That is great picture, love it!!

Scottishwee35


----------



## discruiselovers97

bump


----------



## M<3'sMickey

Here's mine for Cozumel, but duh, you coulda figured that out   





The background is black from the upper left hand corner and fades to white to the bottom right, but it's not showing up. Go figure.


----------



## Float My Boat

scottishwee35 said:
			
		

> To : Float my Boat
> 
> That is great picture, love it!!
> 
> Scottishwee35


Thanks!  Hopefully no one will want our pictures or room number on their own cabin, so it won't get stolen.


----------



## Marypoppinsiam

Great signs everyone!  It is sad just to think that some people come along and are taking signs.


----------



## goin2disneyagain

Aisling said:
			
		

> Great sign, but check the spelling of Caribbean.    Have a great trip.
> I'm about to book the 2007 Christmas cruise, and am already thinking about my door signs.  For my last cruise, I made signs for all my Dis friends, and unfortunately waited until the day we were leaving to print them all out, and found I had a broken printer.


LOL!! Maybe that will prevent someone from stealing it.


----------



## krdisneybound

Hi everyone

your pictures are great

Just to let you know,  I just came off a 7 day cruise on the Magic and had door signs all over -

some with names and room nos. and some with neither one on them.

Nothing at all was taken off - even the ones without names or nos.

But on the other hand, I made POC door signs for everyone on my floor that was serviced by our room cabin steward.   And I went and put - in black markers - their room numbers - so that no one would take theirs.   

There were 13 rooms involved and everyone loved their sign.


I think that on the most part, no one takes them, but on the other hand, there is always that chance.


----------



## taeja71

krdisneybound said:
			
		

> Hi everyone
> 
> your pictures are great
> 
> Just to let you know,  I just came off a 7 day cruise on the Magic and had door signs all over -
> 
> some with names and room nos. and some with neither one on them.
> 
> Nothing at all was taken off - even the ones without names or nos.
> 
> But on the other hand, I made POC door signs for everyone on my floor that was serviced by our room cabin steward.   And I went and put - in black markers - their room numbers - so that no one would take theirs.
> 
> There were 13 rooms involved and everyone loved their sign.
> 
> 
> I think that on the most part, no one takes them, but on the other hand, there is always that chance.



*Thank you for the positive report*. I never thought about making signs for a whole floor/section before. That's a super nice and easy thing to do. Did you laminate all of them?


----------



## krdisneybound

taeja71 said:
			
		

> *Thank you for the positive report*. I never thought about making signs for a whole floor/section before. That's a super nice and easy thing to do. Did you laminate all of them?




No laminating.   I did a POC one tho and it was a big hit.  Before the cruise was over, I knew all of them.  It was fun.  It was 8 x 10 also.


----------



## ulittletinker

On our last cruise , I printed door signs on glossy photo paper, they looked great. I then can use them for scrapbooking


----------



## alanapapa

We convinced DMil to cruise with us next March and I have the first sign already finished. I haven't decided if I like the frame brackets on it.






 Mamgu is Welsh for Grandmother


----------



## goofylover

Well,  I've tried and I can't make my images look good so sorry for the trouble.


----------



## goin2disneyagain

goofylover said:
			
		

> Here's our sign for next week's Magic cruise!
> Our name is Robbins so we always say "The Robbins Nest" when we sign things. That's what the one sign says.
> I have another one I will post later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


I can't see it.


----------



## Marypoppinsiam

Cute sign! I think I am going to reuse my signs I made for our last cruise. Some of them I didn't put the date on them so I could reuse them. I need to come up with just one more for our night at Palo. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Donald & Daisy Duck

This may be a silly question, but we have been on the Wonder twice before and are going at the end of August and have never seen these door signs.  How do you make them.  I would love to put them on our doors this time.  Thanks.


----------



## dee47

Donald & Daisy Duck said:
			
		

> This may be a silly question, but we have been on the Wonder twice before and are going at the end of August and have never seen these door signs.  How do you make them.  I would love to put them on our doors this time.  Thanks.



I get magnetic printer sheets from Office Depot. I design my magnets in MS Publisher, and print right onm the magnetic "paper."


----------



## dee47

My kitty died 5 days before our cruise...so I made this and put it on our door...


----------



## dee47

Here's a happier one -- same cruise


----------



## scottishwee35

Donald & Daisy Duck said:
			
		

> This may be a silly question, but we have been on the Wonder twice before and are going at the end of August and have never seen these door signs.  How do you make them.  I would love to put them on our doors this time.  Thanks.



I was on Wonder Cruise last April and I am only one who put up the door signs (two) of the connecting rooms.     I was surprised that no one had it put up!!!  

I am going make another one for next year med. Magic Cruise.  

Scottishwee35


----------



## steelercrazy

Here we are with our door signs................


----------



## KT27




----------



## Caren90

Hi, I love everyones door signs. I would like to borrow some of jan&the boys ideas but I have been unsuccesful in e-mailing her. So I thought I would source here on this thread.(the post was from about a year ago)
I also love the idea of using the POC poster,so I would also like give credit to whomever it was that first came up with that brilliant idea!
You would think this thread would get my creative juices flowing but alas I fear I lack any creative talent. 
Thanks everyone!


----------



## Marypoppinsiam

That's why we are here. It helps to look at other peoples ideas (give them credit where credit is do) to help get those creative juices flowing.


----------



## karylrocks

For anyone who has used the Stitch holding the drink in their picture - where did you get the clipart?  I would love to use that one and can't find it anywhere.


----------



## marlaymike

Stitch with a drink in his hand!!

http://www.disneyexperience.com

in the wallpaper section, second page.  I have a link but doesn't work.


----------



## Zsa Zsa

Here is our door from the 07/23-07/27 Wonder Cruise. We had a fabulous time! Too much food! Bought little magnetic sandals from Oriental Trading which twinkled with different color lights on the door! They were really awesome looking! If you look hard, you can see the sandals.
























If you cant see it for some reason, here are the links. ^^ Enjoy!

http://img364.imageshack.us/img364/4565/img1549eq1.jpg

http://img363.imageshack.us/img363/5573/img1550vf9.jpg

http://img381.imageshack.us/img381/2365/slide1ue1.jpg

http://img445.imageshack.us/img445/5963/slide2vr0.jpg

http://img381.imageshack.us/img381/6796/slide3rl7.jpg
http://img395.imageshack.us/img395/5980/slide4cp3.jpg

http://img381.imageshack.us/img381/9254/slide5vs9.jpg


----------



## taeja71

Zsa Zsa said:
			
		

> Here is our door from the 07/23-07/27 Wonder Cruise. We had a fabulous time! Too much food!  Bought little magnetic sandals from Oriental Trading which twinkled with different color lights on the door!  They were really awesome looking!  If you look hard, you can see the sandals.



All I see are X's


----------



## marlaymike

Me either!!  Just X's


----------



## joshua121301

Here are the magnets for our upcoming cruise.


----------



## woj68

joshua121301 said:
			
		

> Here are the magnets for our upcoming cruise.



Awesome job on your signs!


----------



## MB MinnieGirl

dee47 said:
			
		

> My kitty died 5 days before our cruise...so I made this and put it on our door...




DD6 and I were just looking at all of the door signs and we both LOVED yours!  What a nice tribute to a beautiful fur baby.  Bless your heart for having lost Max.

 
~~~Kelly and Maddie


----------



## kimkatmom

Floatmyboat:  Were did you find that picture.  That's exactly what we have been looking for.  We will be on the 11 day Caribbean cruise.


----------



## Zsa Zsa

taeja71 said:
			
		

> All I see are X's


 
I have edited it and put in links.  Can you access the links?


----------



## taeja71

Zsa Zsa said:
			
		

> Here is our door from the 07/23-07/27 Wonder Cruise. We had a fabulous time! Too much food! Bought little magnetic sandals from Oriental Trading which twinkled with different color lights on the door! They were really awesome looking! If you look hard, you can see the sandals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you cant see it for some reason, here are the links. ^^ Enjoy!
> 
> http://img364.imageshack.us/img364/4565/img1549eq1.jpg
> 
> http://img363.imageshack.us/img363/5573/img1550vf9.jpg
> 
> http://img381.imageshack.us/img381/2365/slide1ue1.jpg
> 
> http://img445.imageshack.us/img445/5963/slide2vr0.jpg
> 
> http://img381.imageshack.us/img381/6796/slide3rl7.jpg
> http://img395.imageshack.us/img395/5980/slide4cp3.jpg
> 
> http://img381.imageshack.us/img381/9254/slide5vs9.jpg



How cute! How did you get your blue background to stick? I was thinking of taking painters tape.


----------



## Zsa Zsa

Taije71:

We used duct tape, and no paint was removed.  Surprisingly, nothing was removed from the door, but we wrote our last name on each door sign/fish/boatwheel with permanent marker to avoid any theft.  There were very few door signs on our cruise.  It was a ton of fun to get the comments from our neighbors (So you're the one with the beautiful door!).  Even the assistant captain said that he had never seen such a unique door!  I even put the same background up for some of my fellow Disboarders who were on the cruise.  The background was like a plastic tablecloth which was printed to look like the sea.  We got it at Party City I think.  It was sold as a background for a sailing party.  The captain's wheel we got from Hobby Lobby.  It was on sale for $6. We taped a magnet to it, and it stayed on the door with no problem.  When we got home, we put all the signs and decorations back up on our laundry room door to the garage, which is also metal.  It will help us keep the memory of our cruise alive for a while!

Hope you have fun!


----------



## taeja71

Zsa Zsa said:
			
		

> Taije71:
> 
> We used duct tape, and no paint was removed.  Surprisingly, nothing was removed from the door, but we wrote our last name on each door sign/fish/boatwheel with permanent marker to avoid any theft.  There were very few door signs on our cruise.  It was a ton of fun to get the comments from our neighbors (So you're the one with the beautiful door!).  Even the assistant captain said that he had never seen such a unique door!  I even put the same background up for some of my fellow Disboarders who were on the cruise.  The background was like a plastic tablecloth which was printed to look like the sea.  We got it at Party City I think.  It was sold as a background for a sailing party.  The captain's wheel we got from Hobby Lobby.  It was on sale for $6. We taped a magnet to it, and it stayed on the door with no problem.  When we got home, we put all the signs and decorations back up on our laundry room door to the garage, which is also metal.  It will help us keep the memory of our cruise alive for a while!
> 
> Hope you have fun!



Here's a stupid question flying your way...you taped it to the top and sides of the door frame right? I'm horrible. I'm a visual learner so I  am descriptively challenged.


----------



## alanapapa

Here is one I am working on for Pirate Night.




DW does not like the font I used for the Headline, and I am not thrilled either. Does anybody have a good Pirate font they would like to share??? I have a Mac and most of the sites I found today just have Windows, or cost lots of $$$.

And before anybody asks, I took a Pirate Mickey Head in Black and changed the black to Dis-green. If you want a copy, just PM me with your e-mail address.


----------



## Zsa Zsa

taeja71 said:
			
		

> Here's a stupid question flying your way...you taped it to the top and sides of the door frame right? I'm horrible. I'm a visual learner so I am descriptively challenged.


 
No problem.  Yes, we taped it on all sides on the inside, so no one on the outside could see the tape.  So we had to make it bigger that the door on all sides by about 3 inches.  Hope that helps!


----------



## ericamanda01

Zsa Zsa said:
			
		

> Here is our door from the 07/23-07/27 Wonder Cruise. We had a fabulous time! Too much food! Bought little magnetic sandals from Oriental Trading which twinkled with different color lights on the door! They were really awesome looking! If you look hard, you can see the sandals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you cant see it for some reason, here are the links. ^^ Enjoy!
> 
> http://img364.imageshack.us/img364/4565/img1549eq1.jpg
> 
> http://img363.imageshack.us/img363/5573/img1550vf9.jpg
> 
> http://img381.imageshack.us/img381/2365/slide1ue1.jpg
> 
> http://img445.imageshack.us/img445/5963/slide2vr0.jpg
> 
> http://img381.imageshack.us/img381/6796/slide3rl7.jpg
> http://img395.imageshack.us/img395/5980/slide4cp3.jpg
> 
> http://img381.imageshack.us/img381/9254/slide5vs9.jpg


Your door looked great! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## ansky922

First Posting hoping it works
Our door from the july 15 western


----------



## dee47

MB MinnieGirl said:
			
		

> DD6 and I were just looking at all of the door signs and we both LOVED yours!  What a nice tribute to a beautiful fur baby.  Bless your heart for having lost Max.
> 
> 
> ~~~Kelly and Maddie



Thank you both so much! And I hope you enjoy your Mom/Daughter cruise.


----------



## Verandah Man

I received the attached PM from a fellow DIS'er overnight. I think it might be time I start looking for a new supplier to get my magnetic sheets from, please take caution. 

*I have just had something horrible happen to me and I know you need to know about it. I did in fact use the company Decal Paper.com to order my magnetic paper. My credit card was charged and my order was to be delivered Aug 2. For some unknown reason UPS sent me a notice that my delivery had been voided. I contacted Decal Paper 3 times to try and get it straightened out. Supposedly, this past Friday they sent it out. Now, I got a frightening email from a lady telling me that she had ordered some things and included in HER order was my mastercard number and other things about me. She said that she wasn't going to use the info but thought I needed to know. She was afraid that maybe her info was sent to someone else, too. I know that you have used them several times but you might want to reconsider using them again. I have contacted my bank and cancelled my card.

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news!!*

My last order from this same company was a little messed up, they had sent me the wrong material, after one e-mail and one phone call, the order was finally corrected. I didn't want to cause a panic, but I just thought I'd share this news with everyone.


----------



## taeja71

Verandah Man said:
			
		

> I received the attached PM from a fellow DIS'er overnight. I think it might be time I start looking for a new supplier to get my magnetic sheets from, please take caution.
> 
> *I have just had something horrible happen to me and I know you need to know about it. I did in fact use the company Decal Paper.com to order my magnetic paper. My credit card was charged and my order was to be delivered Aug 2. For some unknown reason UPS sent me a notice that my delivery had been voided. I contacted Decal Paper 3 times to try and get it straightened out. Supposedly, this past Friday they sent it out. Now, I got a frightening email from a lady telling me that she had ordered some things and included in HER order was my mastercard number and other things about me. She said that she wasn't going to use the info but thought I needed to know. She was afraid that maybe her info was sent to someone else, too. I know that you have used them several times but you might want to reconsider using them again. I have contacted my bank and cancelled my card.
> 
> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news!!*
> 
> My last order from this same company was a little messed up, they had sent me the wrong material, after one e-mail and one phone call, the order was finally corrected. I didn't want to cause a panic, but I just thought I'd share this news with everyone.




*Thank you for sharing this valuable news. * How unfortunate that this has happened. VM, I'll be putting your post w/in the first post immediately. Let us know if you find another reputable supplier.


----------



## ericamanda01

Just a tip, my DH is an engineer for Xerox so I have had a _little_ help printing out my signs.   But he has had me print out one copy on plain paper to make sure the color is right. Sometimes the color can print differently then what you see on the screen. By preprinting you can adjust the brightness, contrast or whatever may be off if needed prior to putting it on the magnetic sheet.  

Verandah Man, thanks so much for the heads up.


----------



## Momeska

> DW does not like the font I used for the Headline, and I am not thrilled either. Does anybody have a good Pirate font they would like to share??? I have a Mac and most of the sites I found today just have Windows, or cost lots of $$$.



alanapapa...try a font called 'Bavand'. I use it in PrintShop, don't know if other programs have it. I'm going to try a post a sample:







 Linda


----------



## jiminyC_fan

Verandah Man said:
			
		

> I received the attached PM from a fellow DIS'er overnight. I think it might be time I start looking for a new supplier to get my magnetic sheets from, please take caution.
> 
> *I have just had something horrible happen to me and I know you need to know about it. I did in fact use the company Decal Paper.com to order my magnetic paper. My credit card was charged and my order was to be delivered Aug 2. For some unknown reason UPS sent me a notice that my delivery had been voided. I contacted Decal Paper 3 times to try and get it straightened out. Supposedly, this past Friday they sent it out. Now, I got a frightening email from a lady telling me that she had ordered some things and included in HER order was my mastercard number and other things about me. She said that she wasn't going to use the info but thought I needed to know. She was afraid that maybe her info was sent to someone else, too. I know that you have used them several times but you might want to reconsider using them again. I have contacted my bank and cancelled my card.
> 
> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news!!*
> 
> My last order from this same company was a little messed up, they had sent me the wrong material, after one e-mail and one phone call, the order was finally corrected. I didn't want to cause a panic, but I just thought I'd share this news with everyone.



I am the person it happened to.  All I can say is DON'T USE DECALPAPER.COM.  I have been trying to contact them by phone today and they aren't answering.  What a mess!  And a scary one to boot.  My bank has been wonderful helping me out though.


----------



## taeja71

jiminyC_fan said:
			
		

> I am the person it happened to.  All I can say is DON'T USE DECALPAPER.COM.  I have been trying to contact them by phone today and they aren't answering.  What a mess!  And a scary one to boot.  My bank has been wonderful helping me out though.



oh gosh. I'm so glad your bank is helping you. WTG bank!


----------



## jiminyC_fan

Thanks for the hug.  Yes, my bank has been absolutely wonderful and supportive.


----------



## alanapapa

Heere is a site I found: Magnetic Paper 

Now I have not tried them, but the price looked okay.


----------



## goofylover

I got  some magnetic printing sheets at Office Depot and they worked great. They were expensive but worth it.


----------



## jiminyC_fan

goofylover said:
			
		

> I got  some magnetic printing sheets at Office Depot and they worked great. They were expensive but worth it.


I used them last time and loved the quality.  This time I was trying to go cheap and boy did I ever blow it!  I will definitely use Office Depot from now on.


----------



## Donald & Daisy Duck

I have to say thank you to everyone about the magnetic door signs.  We have cruised twice before and have never had any signs.  Great idea!  I think my DH has had more fun making the door signs for us and the other families travelling with us than I have.  Thanks again.  By the way, we could only find the magnetic sheets at Staples....and they were very expensive, but worth it!


----------



## bstsuda

Donald & Daisy Duck said:
			
		

> I have to say thank you to everyone about the magnetic door signs.  We have cruised twice before and have never had any signs.  Great idea!  I think my DH has had more fun making the door signs for us and the other families travelling with us than I have.  Thanks again.  By the way, we could only find the magnetic sheets at Staples....and they were very expensive, but worth it!



i printed our door signs on good quality laser paper and used small pieces of the 'magnet strips that is sticky on one side that i found at Michaels (very inexpensive)....and it was easy to peel the magnet off when we got home and i then put the signs into our scrapbook....


----------



## SpideyHulk24

I love these ideas! I can't wait to make my own. Do you get them laminated to protect them?


----------



## woj68

SpideyHulk24 said:
			
		

> I love these ideas! I can't wait to make my own. Do you get them laminated to protect them?



I do.   

I print the signs out at home on photo paper then take them over to Office Depot to get laminated. It helps to protect them while packed away in the suitcase.

I also pack a roll off sticky backed magnetic tape cut in sections (instead of magnetic paper) to mount them on the door.


----------



## lordog

bump


----------



## SpideyHulk24

NEWS! Hopefully this will be a yours to, but I just got home from the Dollar Tree in our neighborhood and they have stickers that you can stick and remove from windows, metal etc. Anyway, I just bought two packs. They have Nemo characters (Nemo, Dory)and another one with Mickey and Goofy. They also had Tink and Princesses. I am going to stick these on our door and in the middle of the door put a sign that we create. 

Check out your local Dollar Tree!


----------



## taeja71

SpideyHulk24 said:
			
		

> NEWS! Hopefully this will be a yours to, but I just got home from the Dollar Tree in our neighborhood and they have stickers that you can stick and remove from windows, metal etc. Anyway, I just bought two packs. They have Nemo characters (Nemo, Dory)and another one with Mickey and Goofy. They also had Tink and Princesses. I am going to stick these on our door and in the middle of the door put a sign that we create.
> 
> Check out your local Dollar Tree!



Dollar tree huh? There's gotta be one around here some where! Thank you for sharing, cool!


----------



## smoof

I hate to hear about the supplier, but if I remember right, office supply stores, Staples, Office Max, Office Depot, etc... have magnetic sheets.


----------



## faireygod mother

I also got some at Home Depot/Lowes They are called

Deflecto magnetic vent cover and are 8X15.   They are in the heating vent isle.


----------



## CaptainJack

The magnetic paper is also at Wal-Mart in the school/business supplies aisle.  Also, Wal-Mart carries both magnetic strips you can attach to the back of photo paper (craft section).  You get about 7-8 magnetic strips for 77 cents.  They also have magnetic strips in rolls. For my signs I downloaded pictures from the Internet.  Found them using the images portion of Google and then inserted them into a Word doc.  I also downloaded Disney Fonts from the internet.


----------



## reneritch

I made these for our August 17, 2006 cruise on the Wonder.  Sadly, the magnet of Captain Jack and Will was stolen on pirate night.  It was personalized with our names.  We went in the cabin to change to go to dinner and when we came back out, the magnet was gone.


----------



## SpideyHulk24

I wish people would not do this. I love your magnets and I'm sorry you got one stolen. AT least that means that they were that beautiful, that someone JUST HAD to have it.


----------



## taeja71

faireygod mother said:
			
		

> I also got some at Home Depot/Lowes They are called
> 
> Deflecto magnetic vent cover and are 8X15.   They are in the heating vent isle.



I saw that in Bed Bath and Beyond today and thought of your post.   I didn't look at the price however sorry all.


----------



## disneyfanatic3166

I suppose my question is somewhat random, and specific but here goes!

I noticed that in some peoples lovely pictures of their door magnets, they had added Mickey ears to the circle on the door that says the room number. I thought it was very cute and wanted to try and do it my self. Here's my question: What should the proportions be for the ears. I don't want them to look too small for or big for the circle that says the room number. 

If anyone knows, please share!

P.S. Sorry if my question is confusing. If you would like to rephrase, be my guest!


----------



## taeja71

disneyfanatic3166 said:
			
		

> I suppose my question is somewhat random, and specific but here goes!
> 
> I noticed that in some peoples lovely pictures of their door magnets, they had added Mickey ears to the circle on the door that says the room number. I thought it was very cute and wanted to try and do it my self. Here's my question: What should the proportions be for the ears. I don't want them to look too small for or big for the circle that says the room number.
> 
> If anyone knows, please share!
> 
> P.S. Sorry if my question is confusing. If you would like to rephrase, be my guest!




 *Got it!*   Its here in this thread. Good luck! _Stateroom Door Dimensions _ http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=693056 Just keep scrolling down its there.


----------



## vic32

Where do I get a magnet? Or how do I make it? Is there a special store or website?


----------



## taeja71

vic32 said:
			
		

> Where do I get a magnet? Or how do I make it? Is there a special store or website?



Depends on how much cost you want to put into it. If you buy the magnetic paper, that would be the most expensive. If you get the magnetic tape or magnetic dots that's the cheaper route. There is an updated magnetic paper seller or you can go to Office Depot or Staples and buy it retail.

Good luck


----------



## scottishwee35

vic32 said:
			
		

> Where do I get a magnet? Or how do I make it? Is there a special store or website?



try look at ebay as where I bought it from.

Scottishwee35


----------



## vic32

I just make my own sign, and put magnets on the back! I never thought of that. I am kinda silly sometimes!


----------



## gssmks

I have my door signs completed for my 09/16/06 Double Dip Cruise.  I borrowed ideas from many on this thread.  I tried to PM each to let him or her know that I was borrowing.  If I missed anyone, I am sorry.  Thanks a million for this thread and for sharing your ideas with those of us who are less creative.


----------



## alanapapa

gssmks said:
			
		

> I have my door signs completed for my 09/16/06 Double Dip Cruise.  I borrowed ideas from many on this thread.  I tried to PM each to let him or her know that I was borrowing.  If I missed anyone, I am sorry.  Thanks a million for this thread and for sharing your ideas with those of us who are less creative.


Well GAil, what do they look like??   
We want to see, we want to see


----------



## dahuffy

vic32 said:
			
		

> Where do I get a magnet? Or how do I make it? Is there a special store or website?



 I got my magnetic tape at either Walmart or Hobby Lobby.


----------



## pdarrah

These are very late since our last cruise was October 22, 2005 - We were a Western that was turned into an Eastern at the last moment...

We had 2 connecting rooms - on for DH, DS6 & me and one for my parents.  The door pictures aren't too good, but I also posted some of the magnets so you can see them better.

The first is my parent's room. The 2 near the top are from the "T-Shirt design thread" - one is a Chicago Bear's and the other is White Sox.  We sailed during football season and the world series.




In the middle of the door is one I made for our cruise in 2004, but since it wasn't dates, I reused it.








This is our door. DS6 made some mostly by himself - 1 for each island (that we didn't end up going to!) and a couple others.  His were near the bottom and mine were up top.








My main magnets were:








And I had a Mickey head for each of us.  This is mine ...




Lastly, I had a Pirate Night magnet.





pdarrah


----------



## Marypoppinsiam

Great signs pdarrah!! I am glad to see that you reused your signs from your last cruise too. I did the same thing with the ones that didn't have specific dates on them.


----------



## birdmom

KCMiller said:
			
		

> What is the big deal about using someone elses sign?  If you want to go down that road, how do you think the artists who drew the pictures you are all using in the first place feel?  Or the companies who own the images?  Umm, can you say 'copyright infringement'?  I work at a library, and this is a very real problem.  And yes, I know that some of these images came from Disney sites, and there were there for downloading - but not all of them, and not even most of them.  Most of these images are 'right click copy' images, which are unregulated.
> 
> The reason Disney isn't cracking down on this (like they did at that nursery school in Florida) is that it's more trouble than it's worth to prosecute.  They would be perfectly justified, however, in taking down any signs that get posted in public places with copyright protected images on them.  But don't mistake Disney's silence in this matter as implicit approval - we're just too small potatoes for them to bother about.
> 
> Bottom line is, if people are going to get upset because someone is using 'their' signs, they should really be reminded that they are using someone ELSES images, as well.
> 
> Sauce for the goose, ya know . . .
> 
> 
> (ducking, running - but y'all know I'm right)
> 
> KC


 Amen Sister!


----------



## Uncle Servo

I am seriously lovin' that Mowgli/Baloo sign there, pdarrah!    


I got hooked on making these signs on our cruise last September... I've got a Disney Print Creations program that has tons of great clip art images (not to mention the great Disney clip art sites on the web) and had a blast doing them!

What I enjoyed doing the most (much to my DW's chagrin at times) was taking pictures we had taken on previous trips to the cruise's destinations (and/or on earlier Disney cruises) and throwing in a Disney character along with a caption or two -- like these that deal with Grand Cayman:











The 'gray lines' are there because Disney Print Creations is understandably a bit uncomfortable with people saving their images for possible re-use.  These are screen captures of the files complete with item borders.  

Since I just found out about our going on this cruise night before last, I haven't thought up of any good ones to make this time around.  Hopefully I'll think of some while on my store visits today...


----------



## birdmom

We will be cruising on Sep 11th, this is one of my patriotic signs for that night..... simple but to the point!ps. thanks verandah man I was able to get to a jpeg


----------



## reneritch

Here are a couple that I plan to use next year.  Hope the pictures will help our 3 year old grandson find our cabin.  He will just be next door!

Made these with the help of Cruiser1969 and poohbear627 in the Creative Design area.


----------



## TerryCRZ

birdmom said:
			
		

> We will be cruising on Sep 11th, this is one of my patriotic signs for that night..... simple but to the point!ps. thanks verandah man I was able to get to a jpeg



Beautiful! 

You know, we will be at sea that day. Time to reflect.

Nice Work Birdmom


----------



## disneycrazzzy

disneyfanatic3166 said:
			
		

> I suppose my question is somewhat random, and specific but here goes!
> 
> I noticed that in some peoples lovely pictures of their door magnets, they had added Mickey ears to the circle on the door that says the room number. I thought it was very cute and wanted to try and do it my self. Here's my question: What should the proportions be for the ears. I don't want them to look too small for or big for the circle that says the room number.
> 
> If anyone knows, please share!
> 
> P.S. Sorry if my question is confusing. If you would like to rephrase, be my guest!



I just posted my mickey ears for anyone to print.  Here is the link to that post.  I decorated 80 cabins on the ship with these ears.  I tried to do it anonymously, but I got caught in the act.

Here is a picture from last year's cruise with the Mickey Ears:






disneycrazzzy

I still haven't downloaded my pictures from this last week's cruise.


----------



## CastleCreations

These were some of our door signs. Some I made and some I borrowed and changed.


----------



## PoohJen

Wow!!! Great signs!!!

I had a blast making signs this time around, though I got a late start -I think I'll start on my 2008 signs this weekend!   

I found this worked great in keeping the signs sturdy while travelling:  I used regular paper for the signs, and glued the backs to some old file folders (or cardboard).  I got some 5x7 glue-backed picture magnets at the dollar store, cut them into smaller squares, and glued a square on the back of each corner of my sign. Worked great, and I got lots of signs out of those strips!!

Also, one of our Dis group (Thanks Anna!!!) surprised everyone with great Mickey ears around our door number; she also made fun nautical letters for everyone's names:






Edited to say:  Duh!  Anna (Dsnycrazzy) posted above!  Hi Anna!!!


----------



## CJDJ

Hi Everyone!

I'll be crusin 4/07 and was wondering if someone was willing to make four signs for me. If your interested please e:mail me.

Thanks

Carol

PS: I'd love to add this special touch to our trip.


----------



## marlaymike

How do I make the ears for the door number?  I'm very very interested on having them!!  Please HELP!


----------



## JDBlair

marlaymike said:
			
		

> How do I make the ears for the door number?  I'm very very interested on having them!!  Please HELP!



See disneycrazzzy's post above dated 9-2-06!


----------



## DisneyCrazy915

This was our door sign on our August 5th cruise. It's similar to one I saw on this thread before. 
On the second to last day someone took the Captn' Jack one  but I made another when I got home, and then we put the whole thing on our refrigerator, it helped with the withdrawl. Hope ya'll like it  





[/IMG]


----------



## JDBlair

I love the door ideas.  I can't wait to decorate our door when we go.  I've already warned DH and DS (13) and they both rolled their eyes.


----------



## Uncle Servo

Well, I've started making a new batch for the upcoming 10-night cruise... this is my favorite so far:


----------



## jmatias

Great Sign


----------



## taeja71

I made door signs and used Mickey ears. My kids still pass our doors!


----------



## Uncle Servo

taeja71 said:
			
		

> I made door signs and used Mickey ears. My kids still pass our doors!



You're on the Wonder right now?  Coolness -- we're gonna be on it Thursday!


----------



## taeja71

CJDJ said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I'll be crusin 4/07 and was wondering if someone was willing to make four signs for me. If your interested please e:mail me.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Carol
> 
> PS: I'd love to add this special touch to our trip.



Hi, Check on the DISigns forum. The DDAers create great t-shirt and door sign designs. You can find a link to their forum on the first post of this thread. I would scroll through each designer and see if you find any designs you like. If you find some thing you'd like personalized, just send them a Private Message (PM) and see what happens. Good luck!


----------



## taeja71

Uncle Servo said:
			
		

> You're on the Wonder right now?  Coolness -- we're gonna be on it Thursday!



Have a fantastic time! I know we are!


----------



## J&K'sPrincessMommy

*Birdmom* ~ that door sign is WONDERful- we'll be at sea that day- what a perfect reminder


----------



## PenskeSth1

Castlecreations--DS loved your captain jack/captain feathersword magnet. 

Disneycrazzzy- thank you for the large mickey ears..

You all have made such wonderful pictures and are so gifted in the craft department. Thank you for sharing your artwork to help us not so crafty get some creative juices flowing....    I have attempted to make a couple signs and you all have given me some good ideas. I hope none come out looking like anybody elses.


----------



## marlaymike

Thank you for the link to print the Mickey Ears!!  I'm going to take a picture of my door!


----------



## reneritch

Here is a simple one I just made.


----------



## taeja71

reneritch said:
			
		

> Here is a simple one I just made.



I love it!


----------



## VAgal76

Ok, so who's for hire these days?


----------



## TerryCRZ

I'm looking for a particular background of the ship with two palm trees or a bit of land in front. Anyone know where I can get it? 4 days away from our sail date and I've become oblivious to making a simple sign.

I'd grab one off these boards but would rather get a clean unused backround as I also don't have an editing program. I just need to fing the cliparts to add and thats it.

Thank you


----------



## taeja71

TerryCRZ said:
			
		

> I'm looking for a particular background of the ship with two palm trees or a bit of land in front. Anyone know where I can get it? 4 days away from our sail date and I've become oblivious to making a simple sign.
> 
> I'd grab one off these boards but would rather get a clean unused backround as I also don't have an editing program. I just need to fing the cliparts to add and thats it.
> 
> Thank you



gently bumping...


----------



## reneritch

Not able to upload an image for you - (at work), but you can do a Yahoo or google image search for Castaway Cay.  There are pretty good one of the ship, palm trees and beach.  If you haven't found anything by this evening, I can upload some when I get home.   

Hope this helps.


----------



## tink2020

TerryCRZ said:
			
		

> I'm looking for a particular background of the ship with two palm trees or a bit of land in front. Anyone know where I can get it? 4 days away from our sail date and I've become oblivious to making a simple sign.
> 
> I'd grab one off these boards but would rather get a clean unused backround as I also don't have an editing program. I just need to fing the cliparts to add and thats it.
> 
> Thank you



Hi there!  Are you looking for a clipart or a photograph?  I'm not sure if you are referring to something specific you have seen, or just have an idea in your head.  If it's just an idea, I have this picture you are more than welcome to use, if it helps.  It's more than a "bit" of land, but I'm not sure what you're going for.  I also have close(r)ups of the ship, with some water but no trees, etc.  If you give me some more specifics, I might be able to help you out, either with a photograph or with some editing.  Although I am a bit jealous you are sailing so soon!


----------



## joshua121301




----------



## taeja71

joshua121301 said:
			
		

>



awesome, when was this taken?


----------



## joshua121301

Thanks, We were just on the 9/2 Eastern


----------



## taeja71

joshua121301 said:
			
		

> Thanks, We were just on the 9/2 Eastern



 thanks for sharing your post.1


----------



## disneyfreakjackie

reneritch said:
			
		

> Here is a simple one I just made.


Adorable!!!      Now I HAVE TO make some magnetic signs!


----------



## LoriS

I love all the door signs. I just printed my ears and asked my dh to get me some Home Deopt paint chips. I have 6 days left to come up with my designs. :lol:


----------



## CaptainJack

Here is a pic of our door from the September 2, 2006 Eastern Caribbean Cruise.


----------



## TahoeMom

My kids and I worked on our door sign last night.  We used an adhesive magnetic sheet that I purchased for $1 at the Dollar Store and scrapbook paper and stickers that I got at Michael's.  This is my first attempt at posting an image so I hope it works!






Kathie


----------



## CaptainJack

Your poster looks GREAT!


----------



## taeja71

CaptainJack said:
			
		

> Here is a pic of our door from the September 2, 2006 Eastern Caribbean Cruise.




Your user name reminds me of the Captain Jack song.... 

To keep it on topic, I love your door signs!


----------



## SoDakMinnie

CaptainJack said:
			
		

>




I love the round Happy Birthday sign with all the characters.  DD is having her 13th birthday on our cruise and I would like to do something similar.  Is this your own design or did you find it somewhere?  After all the posts on signs being copied, I certainly don't want to do that, but I really like this one!

Thanks!!!


----------



## CaptainJack

The Happy Birthday came with the Birthday Stateroom Package.  It was the only thing that one of my daughters asked for (and did so repeatedly).  I ordered it, reluctantly, because it was $36, but it was worth it when we got to the stateroom and she was so excited.  We got a door sign, a big thing that hung from the ceiling in the room with characters, a Happy Birthday banner that was hanging in the room, a table display with some characters, and a birthday cake.  Even though only one of the girls asked for it, both were really excited about having them in the stateroom when we first got there.


----------



## taeja71

TahoeMom said:
			
		

> My kids and I worked on our door sign last night.  We used an adhesive magnetic sheet that I purchased for $1 at the Dollar Store and scrapbook paper and stickers that I got at Michael's.  This is my first attempt at posting an image so I hope it works!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kathie



Did you use scrapbooking stickers? Love your sign


----------



## TahoeMom

taeja71 said:
			
		

> Did you use scrapbooking stickers? Love your sign


Thank you!  I had been stressing about what I wanted to do and I am pretty happy with how it turned out.  I did use scrapbooking stickers - I found a lot of different ones at Michael's. The background is scrapbooking paper.


----------



## taeja71

TahoeMom said:
			
		

> Thank you!  I had been stressing about what I wanted to do and I am pretty happy with how it turned out.  I did use scrapbooking stickers - I found a lot of different ones at Michael's. The background is scrapbooking paper.



13 days to go!   have a great time! Grab some lime green mickey heads at Home depot and put magnetic strips on the back. You're going to have a beautiful door!


----------



## scottishwee35

TahoeMom said:
			
		

> My kids and I worked on our door sign last night.  We used an adhesive magnetic sheet that I purchased for $1 at the Dollar Store and scrapbook paper and stickers that I got at Michael's.  This is my first attempt at posting an image so I hope it works!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kathie



Lovely and have a great times on Cruise well  

Scottishwee35


----------



## Spotdude

these signs are great I need to start on mine. I have seen so many good ideas here thanks to all of you for posting your pics.


----------



## DisneyDmbNut

HELP!!!

I need a talented person (or at least someone who has a good program) to make me a door sign!
A saint made one for me last year, but I don't have the PM anymore!

Thanks!


----------



## taeja71

DisneyDmbNut said:
			
		

> HELP!!!
> 
> I need a talented person (or at least someone who has a good program) to make me a door sign!
> A saint made one for me last year, but I don't have the PM anymore!
> 
> Thanks!



Here's the post with deisgners who have created designs you can use for t-shirt and/or door signs. http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=9651367&postcount=2 This one will take time, but you may find a sign to your liking. 

Here's a link to the DISigns forum itself. Some times there are deisgns floating on the forum as well. http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=105

Good luck! If you post your final creation, please give credit to the designer who helped you out. Thanks.


----------



## lillygator

I love these!!! Great idea to use scrapping stickers.


----------



## sftnslky

Uggg we leave tomorrow night..and I can't figure out what I am doing wrong...  am trying to print out our door signs..and I must be doing something wrong? It is printing everything out nicely EXCEPT the top five? inches... and it isn't lining up the image in the center of the page.... when I print it out on "reg" paper it is perfect..and the magnatic paper is the exact same size... PLEASE HELP...


----------



## taeja71

sftnslky said:
			
		

> Uggg we leave tomorrow night..and I can't figure out what I am doing wrong...  am trying to print out our door signs..and I must be doing something wrong? It is printing everything out nicely EXCEPT the top five? inches... and it isn't lining up the image in the center of the page.... when I print it out on "reg" paper it is perfect..and the magnatic paper is the exact same size... PLEASE HELP...



I sent you a Private Message.


----------



## Corryn

Good luck printing them up...
BUT HAVE FUN!!!!!!  WOO HOO!!! YOU'RE LEAVING TOMORROW!!!!!


----------



## becca_n_wa

CaptainJack said:
			
		

> We got a door sign, a big thing that hung from the ceiling in the room with characters, a Happy Birthday banner that was hanging in the room, a table display with some characters, and a birthday cake.



Sorry to get off subject a minute. But, I went to order the bday package and couldnt tell too much about it.So, decided to wait. When you ordered it did it ask you if you wanted the characters on the design or could you request princesses? Also, what did the cake look like? 

I love the door signs! I even like the idea of using posters. 
So sad that some signs and posters get "taken"


----------



## taeja71

becca_n_wa said:
			
		

> Sorry to get off subject a minute. But, I went to order the bday package and couldnt tell too much about it.So, decided to wait. When you ordered it did it ask you if you wanted the characters on the design or could you request princesses? Also, what did the cake look like?
> 
> I love the door signs! I even like the idea of using posters.
> So sad that some signs and posters get "taken"



I sent you a private message


----------



## CaptainJack

becca_n_wa said:
			
		

> Sorry to get off subject a minute. But, I went to order the bday package and couldnt tell too much about it.So, decided to wait. When you ordered it did it ask you if you wanted the characters on the design or could you request princesses? Also, what did the cake look like?
> 
> I love the door signs! I even like the idea of using posters.
> So sad that some signs and posters get "taken"



No I did not ask for any particular characters.  My girls used to absolutely love the princesses.  They are now to back to Mickey and, of course, now Captain Jack from Pirates of the Caribbean. 

The cake was a small cake with white icing, sprinkles on it.  Your servers will also get the person having a birthday another piece of cake at dinner on the cruise.

Additionally, the girls received a birthday note at the stateroom on the day of their birthday.


----------



## RRB

I just got back from Office Depot and saw "3M Post It photo printer paper". it has adhesive on the back of it like the small post-it notes have. Has anyone tried that?


----------



## cinderella_mom

Here's my doorsign from our cruise last month. Of course, thanks to Ernesto, we ended up going Eastern, but it was great. Another great thing to do is buy the foam doorknob hanger with the dry-erase board($2 at Michael's). It's a great way for people to leave you message or to leave messages for others. We'd write when DD was going to be in the club so the other Dis kids could meet up with her.


----------



## taeja71

cinderella_mom said:
			
		

> Here's my doorsign from our cruise last month. Of course, thanks to Ernesto, we ended up going Eastern, but it was great. Another great thing to do is buy the foam doorknob hanger with the dry-erase board($2 at Michael's). It's a great way for people to leave you message or to leave messages for others. We'd write when DD was going to be in the club so the other Dis kids could meet up with her.



I love the use of the puffy paint around the stickers. It makes the stickers pop. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cinderella_mom

Thanks. DD5 designed it and I did the paint work. It was a fun project.


----------



## pooh4us

Where did you downlaod this MICKEY??????
LOVE IT!


----------



## taeja71

pooh4us said:
			
		

> Where did you downlaod this MICKEY??????
> LOVE IT!



Could you give a post reference to which mickey you are referring to? I'm stumped.


----------



## Nik's Mom

RRB said:
			
		

> I just got back from Office Depot and saw "3M Post It photo printer paper". it has adhesive on the back of it like the small post-it notes have. Has anyone tried that?


 
I haven't been able to find the magnetic paper, but found the 3m paper at target today and bought it. I just opened the pack. The back of the paper has an adhesive that feels just like a post-it. I wonder if it would be safe to use it?


----------



## taeja71

Nik's Mom said:
			
		

> I haven't been able to find the magnetic paper, but found the 3m paper at target today and bought it. I just opened the pack. The back of the paper has an adhesive that feels just like a post-it. I wonder if it would be safe to use it?



The paint on the stateroom doors is pretty durable and I'm sure there's at least a couple layers   . Report back and let us know how the 3m paper worked. Better yet, post a picture of your door signs either before or after your trip on this thread.


----------



## Nik's Mom

This is the first sign that I printed out on the 3M paper!


----------



## Nik's Mom

O.k. Here is another one for my Mom's stateroom. Johnny is my Dad. He passed away last year.


----------



## vic32

niksmom- where are you getting those beautiful pics? I need to make a couple of signs this trip is a surprise so I would like to present the signs 
when they learn what we are doing! I really like Captain Jacks pic!


----------



## RRB

Nik's Mom said:
			
		

> This is the first sign that I printed out on the 3M paper!



what size is the sign?


----------



## Nik's Mom

I'm glad you like the pictures. I did a google.com image search to come up with the pictures, then just added my words and slight photo touch-ups on Photoshop, but you could use any software for that.
I printed the pictures on 8 1/2 x 11'' paper. There is a little bit of a white border around the picture, so the actual picture size is probably 8x10.


----------



## kecall

Can someone please help me!!

A couple of hours ago, I found a link in someone's post in this thread...and now I can't find it!!  (I didn't bookmark it right away, and now I can't find the post!!)  *ackkkkkk!*    

It was a link to different postcards that showed the Disney Cruise ships...I think one even had Tink sprinkling pixie dust....

Does someone here know what I'm talking about??  If so, do you have the link that you could repost it???

Thanks so much!!  I am about to lose my mind!!! 

karen


----------



## RRB

I wanted to thank all the creative cruisers on this thread who gave me a bunch of ideas for our upcoming 11/22 Thanksgiving cruise. I am in the process of making at least 4 door signs for our stateroom and can't wait to see them completed and printed out. Now, all I have to do is decide on magnetic paper or Post-it photo paper. I don't have experience with either one.


----------



## taeja71

kecall said:
			
		

> Can someone please help me!!
> 
> A couple of hours ago, I found a link in someone's post in this thread...and now I can't find it!!  (I didn't bookmark it right away, and now I can't find the post!!)  *ackkkkkk!*
> 
> It was a link to different postcards that showed the Disney Cruise ships...I think one even had Tink sprinkling pixie dust....
> 
> Does someone here know what I'm talking about??  If so, do you have the link that you could repost it???
> 
> Thanks so much!!  I am about to lose my mind!!!
> 
> karen



I hope you found what you were looking for. I tried looking. If didn't find it yet. I just had a thought, did you try looking in your computer's history icon? Looking for that day you were on line and then scrolling down all the cookies on the DIS? Following the cookie trail? Sorry for the bad humor I'm dealing with a bad cold and migraine. 

Really, I hope you found what you wanted to find.


----------



## taeja71

RRB said:
			
		

> I wanted to thank all the creative cruisers on this thread who gave me a bunch of ideas for our upcoming 11/22 Thanksgiving cruise. I am in the process of making at least 4 door signs for our stateroom and can't wait to see them completed and printed out. Now, all I have to do is decide on magnetic paper or Post-it photo paper. I don't have experience with either one.



The post it paper looks really neat, but I wonder about the stiffness. Is it thin like a post it you want or more durability like the magnetic paper? I haven't used either. I hope some one will post with their preference soon.


----------



## RRB

taeja71 said:
			
		

> The post it paper looks really neat, but I wonder about the stiffness. Is it thin like a post it you want or more durability like the magnetic paper? I haven't used either. I hope some one will post with their preference soon.



I haven't used either one either. iis the magnetic paper ticker than normal paper?


----------



## taeja71

RRB said:
			
		

> I haven't used either one either. is the magnetic paper ticker than normal paper?



Yes magnetic paper is thicker than normal paper, I don't know the exact thickness, but you'll probably want to feed it through the manual feeder. I'm guessing its heavier/thicker than 20 bond paper. 

Here's one site I just randomly clicked on. HTH   http://www.magnetvalley.com/index.cfm/fa/categories.main/parentcat/3574


----------



## RRB

Actually, I was going to take a copy of my finished file (on disk or zip drive) to Office Depot or Staples and ask them to print them on a high quality printer.


----------



## LoriS

Thanks so much to everyone for all the great inspiratin for my door. I honestly did not see too many decorated doors, but I loved having mine decorated. HEre is my door.


----------



## lillygator

Lori it looks great!


----------



## LoriS

lillygator said:
			
		

> Lori it looks great!


Thanks


----------



## RRB

Nik's Mom said:
			
		

> I haven't been able to find the magnetic paper, but found the 3m paper at target today and bought it. I just opened the pack. The back of the paper has an adhesive that feels just like a post-it. I wonder if it would be safe to use it?



my questions are ... is the sticky back like the small post-it notes or is it more sticky like tape. If it is like the notes, it won't harm the door and you will be able to easily pull the sign off when you leave. Also, is the paper thin like regular paper or thicker like photo paper. Have you tried printing on it yet? does it produce a quality image? Is it matt or gloss.

Thanks


----------



## Mommaraven

These are the ones we just had for our 9/30 Eastern cruise. I had a lot of fun making them!


----------



## dee47

OOOOHHHH...I love that Resistance is Futile circle! Can I steal it? It is SOOOOOOOO cool! (your entire magnets are amazing, BTW!)


----------



## Mommaraven

Thanks Dee! No worries, take anything you want. I actually did a google image search for DIS logos and found that one...so it's double borrowed! Share the DIS love!


----------



## mfern4

What is the best method to hanging up the signs... can I just use tape?  Or should I buy self sticking magnets from the craft store (tape would be cheaper...lol).

Any suggestions?
thx
Michelle

October 2006 Halloween Disney Cruise!!


----------



## CaptainJack

mfern4 said:
			
		

> What is the best method to hanging up the signs... can I just use tape?  Or should I buy self sticking magnets from the craft store (tape would be cheaper...lol).
> 
> Any suggestions?
> thx
> Michelle
> 
> October 2006 Halloween Disney Cruise!!



Best way is magnets.  You can purchase magnet strips with peel off adhesive on one side in the craft section of Wal-Mart for less than a dollar.


----------



## RRB

mfern4 said:
			
		

> What is the best method to hanging up the signs... can I just use tape?  Or should I buy self sticking magnets from the craft store (tape would be cheaper...lol).
> 
> Any suggestions?
> thx
> Michelle
> 
> October 2006 Halloween Disney Cruise!!



some of the posts in this thread discuss the use of magnetic paper or sticky back paper that you can use in your printer. You can also use regular paper and use tape or magnets to adhere the sign to the door. Some folks laminate their poster to keep it preserved.


----------



## Disnylvr77

I love you sign! Can I use it? GREAT WORK!!!!


----------



## Mommaraven

If you were referring to my sign, feel free.


----------



## wdwstar

I use photo paper tp print my pic on and then use a glue stick and glue it to the magnetic paper. It works like a charm, i came hoem and put them on my fridge and from the sun light the pics are starting to fade, but just in time for me to peel the pic off the magnetic paper and glue another one on for my up coming cruise


----------



## MouseFaninQueue

Sorry about reviving a thread that hasn't been posted to for awhile but I thought I would share our magnets that we are using for an upcoming cruise.

Instead of full sheet sized magnets, we decided to get business card sized magnets instead and do 10 different designs on them.  Anyhow, here are the 10 we are bringing.  Hopefully posting 10 isn't against any board rules.














































I'm a huge Lions fan so I had to do this one, especially considering the playoffs are on when we are gone and when we get back my beloved team will be in the Western Finals before the Grey Cup.  Probably doesn't mean much to anyone on this board, but what the heck...


----------



## cruisecrzy

Ilove your pirate themed one. It is great!!!

Enjoy your trip.


----------



## taeja71

MouseFaninQueue said:
			
		

> Sorry about reviving a thread that hasn't been posted to for awhile but I thought I would share our magnets that we are using for an upcoming cruise.
> 
> Instead of full sheet sized magnets, we decided to get business card sized magnets instead and do 10 different designs on them.  Anyhow, here are the 10 we are bringing.  Hopefully posting 10 isn't against any board rules.
> 
> (((images)))
> 
> I'm a huge Lions fan so I had to do this one, especially considering the playoffs are on when we are gone and when we get back my beloved team will be in the Western Finals before the Grey Cup.  Probably doesn't mean much to anyone on this board, but what the heck...




*What wonderful ideas and great creativity.* Thanks for bumping up the thread, I've missed seeing it on page 1. Never thought of using magnetic business cards. Fantastic idea! Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## TiggerKing

MouseFaninQueue said:
			
		

> Sorry about reviving a thread that hasn't been posted to for awhile but I thought I would share our magnets that we are using for an upcoming cruise.
> 
> Instead of full sheet sized magnets, we decided to get business card sized magnets instead and do 10 different designs on them.  Anyhow, here are the 10 we are bringing.  Hopefully posting 10 isn't against any board rules.


Hey Ken, thanks for getting it bumped back up.  We need more participation here!

So, all of your signs are magnetic business cards?  That is a cool idea!  The signs look fantastic.  What software did you use?


----------



## CastleCreations

These were 2 of ours!!


----------



## ElenitaB

RRB said:
			
		

> my questions are ... is the sticky back like the small post-it notes or is it more sticky like tape. If it is like the notes, it won't harm the door and you will be able to easily pull the sign off when you leave. Also, is the paper thin like regular paper or thicker like photo paper. Have you tried printing on it yet? does it produce a quality image? Is it matt or gloss.
> 
> Thanks


It's sticky like a Post-It note. It comes in either matte finish or glossy; there are two sizes available: full sheet and I think 4x6. I've printed off my signs on the paper. We cruise on Nov 16th, so I'll let you know afterwards how they held up.

Here are two of my designs... they're pretty simple but I think they'll do just fine.

For the day we embark




For the day we disembark




I don't know why they came out so tiny... but if you click on them, you can link to a bigger version of them.


----------



## MouseFaninQueue

TiggerKing said:
			
		

> Hey Ken, thanks for getting it bumped back up.  We need more participation here!
> 
> So, all of your signs are magnetic business cards?  That is a cool idea!  The signs look fantastic.  What software did you use?



Yes I just bought a couple sheets of business card magnets.  This also makes them MUCH easier to transport.  

As for software, I used Photoshop Elements to make the actual graphics and then I just imported the graphics into Microsoft Word using the Avery business card template.


----------



## interested

[/IMG]


----------



## Mmketeer

Could someone please point me in the direction for the post that tells you what size to make the ears for the DCL Stateroom number sign? Or tell me what size I need to make them to make it match the door sign?
I have got to start working on this stuff, cause' I am running out of time!!
Thanks!


----------



## lenzs4

Mmketeer said:
			
		

> Could someone please point me in the direction for the post that tells you what size to make the ears for the DCL Stateroom number sign? Or tell me what size I need to make them to make it match the door sign?
> I have got to start working on this stuff, cause' I am running out of time!!
> Thanks!


If you PM me your email address - I can email it to you - I do not know how to post it on the boards.
Shirley


----------



## cruisecrzy

Here is the link to the post that has the link for the Mickey Ears for the door.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1220600&page=1&pp=15

Hope that helps.  Make sure you click the button for the big ears or else the template you print out won't be the right size.


----------



## uncutk

I was wondering if  anyone had the pink mickey head with the crown on it?  We will be celebrating our daughters 5th birthday on our cruise in March and this would be a good surprise for her.  Thanks


----------



## taeja71

uncutk said:
			
		

> I was wondering if  anyone had the pink mickey head with the crown on it?  We will be celebrating our daughters 5th birthday on our cruise in March and this would be a good surprise for her.  Thanks



I hate to be so vague, but one of these designers (follow the links) has the pink mickey head w/ the crown on it. http://disboards.com/showpost.php?p=9651367&postcount=2


----------



## discruiselovers97

Here is one!
http://s45.photobucket.com/albums/f...=treatmehotpink.jpg&refPage=&imgAnch=imgAnch1


----------



## cruisecrzy

I am in the process of making lots of signs.  One for each day for our door and then for some friends traveling with us.

I thought I would share one of them.


----------



## uncutk

Thank you.  That was what I was looking for.


----------



## Mom24Princesses

I read this thread for MONTHS and daily checked in with it last Feb/March.   I could NEVER get my signs to post.

I guess I did not "get" PHOTOBUCKET until we returned home and DH helped my in posting PIX.  

BUT IT WAS NOT UNTIL YESTERDAY when my new VBF dreamcometrue blessed me and then had to explain how I was to post my blessing that I got it!!!  

SO HERE, without further-ado ARE OUR DOOR SIGNS.  Thank you to all I got inspriation from OR STOLE ideas/pix from. 

THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!




















I really expected this one to be gone off our door.  BUT we were way forward and not too many people went past us.  (Cap and senior crew did though)










OH AND FYI

I did these in WORD and used PAINT -- cut and paste into Text Boxes.  I do not love the St. M (mispelled St. M) and St. T was difficult.  Next time I may do half sized for each day.  We had a few more personal ones . .two doors to keep going . . .Little Mickeys from Home Depot too.


----------



## *love*2*shop

*I had the KIDS help make them/to get involved/excited, i went to walmart and grabbed the disney scrapbook kits and some other stuff and let the kids go to town!  a fellow DISR made the LGMH picture at the bottom..:*


----------



## cruisecrzy

Mom24princesses I love the signs. I really like the Mickey and Minne at the sunset. 

Great work. I almost have ours done.  Which is good considering we only have 12 days left.


----------



## renda460

I found some magnetic 4x6 picture holders at big lots.  They were $2.00 for 2.  They should work out well to hold smaller signs we create.


----------



## cruisecrzy

That is a great idea getting the magnetic picture frames. 

I am almost done making allour signs. I think I have made like 15 so far.  I decided to post one more.  I got the idea from someone's that I saw here. So thanks to whoever it was. I saw it so long ago I cannot remember to give the proper credit.


----------



## KimberlyC

Just re-subscribing.  Oh my how this thread has grown.  Thanks to all for the great ideas!


----------



## KimberlyC

What am I doing wrong?  Verandah Man posted the green Mickey Head (post #295, I think) and offered to share it.  I right clicked to copy as indicated (to paste in Word Perfect doc) but when I do that, half of it gets blocked by a box that I can't get rid of.  So I tried copying some other posted graphics and same thing.  Anyone know what I'm doing wrong?  I thought for sure I would be able to figure out how to make a sign and some luggage tags but I'm getting flustered already.  TIA


----------



## cruisecrzy

KimberlyC,

Don't copy the image.  right click and save it.  You will want to save it as a jpeg or bitmap.  Then if you want to alter it at all or color change anything use Paint.  It is under the accessories tab under the star if you are using windows.  Then you can alter it and save it or copy it into word or whatever else you are using.

Hope that helps.


----------



## KimberlyC

cruisecrzy said:
			
		

> KimberlyC,
> 
> Don't copy the image.  right click and save it.  You will want to save it as a jpeg or bitmap.  Then if you want to alter it at all or color change anything use Paint.  It is under the accessories tab under the star if you are using windows.  Then you can alter it and save it or copy it into word or whatever else you are using.
> 
> Hope that helps.



Cruisecrzy, Thanks so much!!!  By the way I love your sign.  Do you mind if I use some of your graphics?  

I'm not sure if I'm going to try to print on magnetic paper or just use photo paper and put in the magetic frames that I already keep on my fridge.  But just FYI, Michaels Arts and Crafts has a magnetic that holds an 8X10 photo and may hold 8 1/2 x 11 size (like a scrap page you just slide it in).  I make sure to use the 40% off coupon or even better they take JoAnn Fabric coupons that will be emailed to you if you sign up.  This week I got one for 50% off one item.  Just thought I'd share that.  These coupons have been awesome because Michaels carries Thomas trains and I use the coupon to get them for my son for Christmas much cheaper than I can get them at Toys R Us.


----------



## cruisecrzy

Steal away!!!

If you want the links to where I got the artwork from I will try and post it when I get home today.

Also, if there is something particular you want PM me and I can try and email you the artwork.

I will aslo put up a few more signs. We leave in three days and my final count is 30 signs.  I llike making them


----------



## bywheel

We have three cabins on the January 20th Eastern Magic. I've started signs for each room. Still working on them. But this is how they look  so far. 












I got the magnetic paper from decalpaper.com site before I read the post about the problems with them. I, however, had no problem at all with them (DHL on the other hand delivered the package to the wrong house, but that was straightened out)

I also have the mickey ears for the cabin doors all laminated. I just need to buy and apply some magnets. I didn't want to use the magnetic paper for those (to much $$)


----------



## nokidz

We dont sail for like 8 months, and it is our honeymoon, but here is what I have made and printed out so far.  We are using the precious moments figurine as a cake topper.....


----------



## buckifan

nokidz said:
			
		

> We dont sail for like 8 months, and it is our honeymoon, but here is what I have made and printed out so far.  We are using the precious moments figurine as a cake topper.....




That's a cute sign....and congratulations!  I hope you have a great cruise!


----------



## pansmermaidzlagoon

one more idea!!!!  

Instead of laminating paper for the Mickey Ears - I found black felt with glitter sparkles at our local craft store - the sparkles added a nice pixie dust effect!!!! 

I am hoping to post some pics in the near future!!!


----------



## taeja71

nokidz and bywheel all I can say is.....How cute! 

pansmermaidzlagoon, I can't wait to see your creations


----------



## dee47

Can anyone tell me where I can get the "Resistance is Futile" DIS logo?


----------



## TiggerKing

Okay, here is my first attempt at a door sign.  Hope you like it!


----------



## bywheel

Very nice sign.      I'm working on three for our January cruise.


----------



## momof6innc

OK, I finally got started, am using a digital scrapbook program.  I have right clicked and saved a bunch of clip art including a Santa Mickey and Minnie and the DCL logo which I plan to use. Here's my problem.  The images come out really bad!!  On the screen they are crystal clear, but I can't get them to look crystal clear when I print them out.  They are very boxy, not nice rounded well-defined curves.  

I admit I'm very new to the scrapbooking stuff, but these images won't even print nicely using the printer and set to wallet size.  Help! I'm also posting this on the scrapbook board and as a new thread to hopefully get more traffic about this problem.

I LOVE all of your door signs and am now trying my hardest to get a bunch made for our cruise.  We leave in 8 days!!


----------



## bywheel

When you right clicked did you copy the images or save them to a folder? Saving them usually is better.


----------



## momof6innc

I right clicked and saved into my clip art folder.  I think my problem was making them too big.  I downsized them for my next attempts and they printed much better.  Now that I've figured it out, I have yet another reason to stay glued to this computer!  Oh, but I have to pack!!

Here is one.  I may not use it, as it's pretty generic, but it's a good start.  But if they're that easy, I think the kids and I will make one per day!


----------



## alanapapa

momof6innc said:
			
		

> I right clicked and saved into my clip art folder.  I think my problem was making them too big.  I downsized them for my next attempts and they printed much better.  Now that I've figured it out, I have yet another reason to stay glued to this computer!  Oh, but I have to pack!!
> 
> Here is one.  I may not use it, as it's pretty generic, but it's a good start.  But if they're that easy, I think the kids and I will make one per day!


It looks great Elizabeth.


----------



## bywheel

I'va made a new sign for one of our cabins. I got the image from the very creative people at the Creative DISigns forum. Then I added the lettering.


----------



## KimberlyC

How do you curve/round the lettering using Paint like bywheel or alanapapa did?  I have only figured out how to tilt it X degrees or negative X degrees.  But their lettering looks very nice! Great signs!  TIA


----------



## Verandah Man

KimberlyC said:
			
		

> How do you curve/round the lettering using Paint like bywheel or alanapapa did?  I have only figured out how to tilt it X degrees or negative X degrees.  But their lettering looks very nice! Great signs!  TIA





I use my Print Shop Deluxe program to make the curve/round effect to the lettering.


----------



## bywheel

You can't make curved text in MS Paint.  I used Paint Shop Pro and what I did was made a oval, typed onto it, then made the oval layer invisible so the text looks curved.


----------



## KimberlyC

Thanks Verandah Man and bywheel.  I don't think I have those programs but I'll have too look into it.


----------



## Eeyore's Pal

You can also make words in a circle by using WordArt within Microsoft Word or PowerPoint.  Enter the text in WordArt and then select the circle format or one of the curved formats.


----------



## scottishwee35

TiggerKing said:
			
		

> Okay, here is my first attempt at a door sign.  Hope you like it!




That is beautiful  

Scottishwee35


----------



## TiggerKing

scottishwee35 said:
			
		

> That is beautiful
> 
> Scottishwee35


Thanks Wee!  We are sitting here getting ready to go to breakfast and then the ship!  That will be the sign on our door today.


----------



## disneyfanatic3166

I know someone was looking for the "Resistance is Futile" Mickey. It can be found at this link http://s15.photobucket.com/albums/a383/Beiji/?start=20


----------



## RRB

Hi everyone - I just returned from a 4 day cruise and took a few door signs with me on Post It Photo Paper. The quality of the print is great, the paper did an awesome job with that but when I pulled them off the door at the end of the cruise, the sticky back pulled some of the paint with it. My door had been re-painted at some point because the color under the layer that was peeled off was the same. I happen to see that condition on several other doors as well from signs that either used tape or sticky back paper. 

The cabin across the hall where my other family members were in didn't have a problem. I peeled them off with no paint coming off.

I feel bad and will not be using that paper again. I guess magnetic paper or magnetic tape will be the way to go.

I just wanted other people to know so it didn't happen to them. I also don't want DCL to prohibit the door signs because of this problem.


----------



## DisneyZell

Here are our door signs from our cruise in October...











I definately recommend doing this...it just makes it that much easier to find your door!


----------



## ElenitaB

RRB said:
			
		

> Hi everyone - I just returned from a 4 day cruise and took a few door signs with me on Post It Photo Paper. The quality of the print is great, the paper did an awesome job with that but when I pulled them off the door at the end of the cruise, the sticky back pulled some of the paint with it. My door had been re-painted at some point because the color under the layer that was peeled off was the same. I happen to see that condition on several other doors as well from signs that either used tape or sticky back paper.
> 
> The cabin across the hall where my other family members were in didn't have a problem. I peeled them off with no paint coming off.
> 
> I feel bad and will not be using that paper again. I guess magnetic paper or magnetic tape will be the way to go.
> 
> I just wanted other people to know so it didn't happen to them. I also don't want DCL to prohibit the door signs because of this problem.



Thanks for the warning. I used the Post-It paper a few weeks ago and it worked out just fine, but I guess if the door has been freshly repainted it could be a problem. Like you say, better safe than sorry...


----------



## taeja71

DisneyZell said:
			
		

> Here are our door signs from our cruise in October...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I definately recommend doing this...it just makes it that much easier to find your door!




what cute designs!


----------



## SILLYANDI

It's not a door sign, per se, but I thought I'd share this for everyone who will be cruising this month. I made it out of Home Depot Mickey Heads (flame suit on). I hope I got the demensions correct to fit over our door circle!


----------



## tink2020

SILLYANDI said:
			
		

> It's not a door sign, per se, but I thought I'd share this for everyone who will be cruising this month. I made it out of Home Depot Mickey Heads (flame suit on). I hope I got the demensions correct to fit over our door circle!



Oh my gosh, that's so cute!!


----------



## taeja71

SILLYANDI said:
			
		

> It's not a door sign, per se, but I thought I'd share this for everyone who will be cruising this month. I made it out of Home Depot Mickey Heads (flame suit on). I hope I got the demensions correct to fit over our door circle!




*That's such a great idea!* hope you don't mind inspiring others to do more like it. I know I've got extra m-heads some where....now I have to go hunt them down.


----------



## lillygator

SILLYANDI said:
			
		

> It's not a door sign, per se, but I thought I'd share this for everyone who will be cruising this month. I made it out of Home Depot Mickey Heads (flame suit on). I hope I got the demensions correct to fit over our door circle!


 
this is so cute!!


----------



## SILLYANDI

taeja71 said:
			
		

> *That's such a great idea!* hope you don't mind inspiring others to do more like it. I know I've got extra m-heads some where....now I have to go hunt them down.




That's why I posted it-For others to be inspired! Feel free to copy it exactly or in part.


----------



## Caitsmama

Subscribing.. to get some inspiration.


----------



## disney1990

That is adorable!


----------



## taeja71

Caitsmama said:


> Subscribing.. to get some inspiration.



o.k. caitsmama wants to get inspired...keep posing all!  

Happy 2007 too!


----------



## Caitsmama

taeja71 said:


> o.k. caitsmama wants to get inspired...keep posing all!
> 
> Happy 2007 too!



Yes, i have plenty of time to come up with my designs, but you guys have all done an amazing job!! I am working on my matching tshirt designs first.. there are 11 of us traveling - so my work is cut out! Then i will work on door signs - we have 4 cabins side by side.


----------



## atigeg




----------



## inspcramer

I'm not as creative as most of you so I'm going this route. Still personal.





Image isn't posting, any suggestion on how to insert a photo?


----------



## FLmomof2

TiggerKing said:


> Okay, here is my first attempt at a door sign.  Hope you like it!



Very nice!  I have been trying to make a sign with that same picture but couldn't get the mouse ears alone.    I think it looks so neat with the water!


----------



## alanapapa

inspcramer said:


> I'm not as creative as most of you so I'm going this route. Still personal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image isn't posting, any suggestion on how to insert a photo?



Yes, you are not refering to a site on the internet, but a place on your hard drive. Post you picture on a free site and refer to that URL.


----------



## tjeagle

Please help!  Where do you all find the awesome graphics?


----------



## inspcramer

alanapapa said:


> Yes, you are not refering to a site on the internet, but a place on your hard drive. Post you picture on a free site and refer to that URL.



That's the problem. I'll give it a try.


----------



## alanapapa

tjeagle said:


> Please help!  Where do you all find the awesome graphics?



Some were found doing a search for images on the web, others were "lifted" drom other Dissers. Which ones are you specifically looking for? Send me a PM and I will see what I can send you.


----------



## Verandah Man

inspcramer said:


> That's the problem. I'll give it a try.




I also remember in the past you had to have so many posts, or be a member of the DIS for a certain amount of time before you could post photos, I don't know if that rule is still in effect or not. Good Luck!!!


----------



## bywheel

tjeagle said:


> Please help! Where do you all find the awesome graphics?


 
Check out the Creative DISers thread. There are alot of talented graphic designers and the have sites you can get graphics on.


----------



## inspcramer

Need one more posting to be able to include links.


----------



## inspcramer

Trying again.


----------



## sunshinegirl

I'm just over here reading about everyone else's trips because I am missing mine already and have 22 months to go before we will go again. 

But here was our sign from October. Nothing too fancy. I arranged the graphics onto one of those pieces of magnetic-backed paper and then laminated the whole thing so that it would stick well to the door plus hold up well.


----------



## tjeagle

Can anyone tell me where to get the disney fonts??


----------



## Verandah Man

tjeagle said:


> Can anyone tell me where to get the disney fonts??





Jackie,

I don't have the links anymore, but you can do a Google search and type in "Disney Fonts."


----------



## taeja71

tjeagle said:


> Can anyone tell me where to get the disney fonts??



scroll down to the middle of the post (linK) and you'll find links to fonts the DDAers use http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=9651680&postcount=1


----------



## 6powaydisneyfans

how did you do that sign?


----------



## bywheel

These are the signs I made for our three cabins for the Jan 20th Magic Cruise


----------



## mommykeg

bywheel said:


> These are the signs I made for our three cabins for the Jan 20th Magic Cruise



 I love that first one!!!  How did you do it?  Is there any way you can send me a file that I can change the names/dates on?  We cruise in March and I would love a sign like that for our door!!!


----------



## alanapapa

mommykeg said:


> I love that first one!!!  How did you do it?  Is there any way you can send me a file that I can change the names/dates on?  We cruise in March and I would love a sign like that for our door!!!



Kim, If she cant get them to you, send me a PM and I will make some for you and give them to you at the DISMeet onboard.


----------



## mommykeg

Thanks, alanapapa!  I'm really trying on my own, but they all seem so "amateur"!!!!


----------



## Deb T.

bywheel said:


> These are the signs I made for our three cabins for the Jan 20th Magic Cruise



bywheel - I LOVE the middle graphic!  Could I please beg a copy of that or a link where it can be found?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ocean Breeze

Deb T. said:


> bywheel - I LOVE the middle graphic!  Could I please beg a copy of that or a link where it can be found?  Thanks in advance!



I would like a copy too! They are all great...thanks for sharing.


----------



## ericamanda01

I feel so lazy. I took pictures of our door on our Sept Double Dip and forgot to post them on this thread. These pictures should serve as a warning for making too many door signs! I can't tell you how many times I went back to our stateroom to find someone just standing in front of our door reading everything. It was so much fun!


----------



## Ocean Breeze

ericamanda01 said:


> I feel so lazy. I took pictures of our door on our Sept Double Dip and forgot to post them on this thread. These pictures should serve as a warning for making too many door signs! I can't tell you how many times I went back to our stateroom to find someone just standing in front of our door reading everything. It was so much fun!



The pictures are great! I especially like the life preserver graphic. Any chance you could share that? I see I better get to work on our door signs--we leave in 35 days!

Thanks for sharing...they were worth waiting for!


----------



## ericamanda01

Ocean Breeze said:


> The pictures are great! I especially like the life preserver graphic. Any chance you could share that? I see I better get to work on our door signs--we leave in 35 days!
> 
> Thanks for sharing...they were worth waiting for!



Thanks! But the life preserver was given to us by DVC. They put them on every DVC member's door. Sorry.


----------



## dpuck1998

ericamanda01 said:


> Thanks! But the life preserver was given to us by DVC. They put them on every DVC member's door. Sorry.



Do you have to book with points or do they know that your a DVC member?


----------



## ericamanda01

dpuck1998 said:


> Do you have to book with points or do they know that your a DVC member?



We booked that cruise with cash before we were DVC member. I guess they have a master list of members on board.


----------



## bywheel

Deb T. said:


> bywheel - I LOVE the middle graphic! Could I please beg a copy of that or a link where it can be found? Thanks in advance!


 

go to the Creative DIS thread on the DIs boards. http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=892887 Click on Julia and Nicks mom. She has tons of pics to share.


----------



## tjeagle

Does anyone here have any idea how to increase the size of clipart without losing clear resolution??


----------



## Verandah Man

tjeagle said:


> Does anyone here have any idea how to increase the size of clipart without losing clear resolution??





That's one thing that I haven't been able to do either Jackie.


----------



## Laurabearz

ericamanda01 said:


> Thanks! But the life preserver was given to us by DVC. They put them on every DVC member's door. Sorry.



Even if your not traveling on Points?? We are DVC members and didnt get on last time (not on points) Just wondering... thanks

Edited to say... I noticed you answered already... I wonder if this is something new they are doing... We are cruising next Oct and I would LOVE one of those for our door!


----------



## Deb T.

bywheel said:


> go to the Creative DIS thread on the DIs boards. http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=892887 Click on Julia and Nicks mom. She has tons of pics to share.



Thanks, bywheel!


----------



## taeja71

tjeagle said:


> Does anyone here have any idea how to increase the size of clipart without losing clear resolution??



There's the painstaking way of copying the clipart to MS Paint. Once in paint, you can enlarge the pic and manually fill each of the pegs of color. I did this for one of my dd's b-day designs and it was tedious, but the result was well worth the HOURS and HOURS of work. If you do do it this way, be sure to save your work frequently, b/c if you think you messed up, you can only hit the back button so many times. By the time you are done, you might look like this  from staring at the monitor so long. 

Good luck!


----------



## monica31671

Count me in on the fun!


----------



## VAgal76

I am determined to make a door sign for us this go around. I got Photoshop but it is NOT as easy I thought it was going to be.  This is the only thing I can seem to do. 






My word document door sign looks about the same. 

What I was going for was that Stitch clip art onto Castaway Cay picture I took with some better wrap kind of text. When I warped the text with the arc the way I like it just looks to jumbled. Can someone help me out here? I can't even figure out how to put the DCL logo in it.   I've been at this for a while now. Any quick tips and hints for a beginner?  

I just wanted a door sign that would reflect the mood. It's my MIL and I escaping to Disney and DCL/Wonder.  No kids, no husbands, nothing. Just us!

If I'm downloading one of the ones of the creative design sites how do I simply change the text on it?  Should I contact the designer?


----------



## TJ_from_Nashville

We are sailing on the Magic on Jan 20th.  Here our a few of our door signs - (we have one for each "crew member") along with mickey ears and one more sign I haven't come up with yet.  That one will have

1 Ship ...
2 Staterooms ...
3 Kids ...
4 Adults ...
5 Times the fun


----------



## TJ_from_Nashville

Here's one more :


----------



## Caitsmama

TJ -- nice signs! Do you mind if i borrow that saying -Dis Must be Magic? We're not sailing til december...lol.. but i like that saying!


----------



## taeja71

Wow,what great looking signs!


----------



## Corryn

Hi,
I saw the same clipart design that TJ from Nashville used, but I forgot where I got it from.  I really like it and the saying is great!:





Also, I "borrowed" this from someone a while ago...Is it possible that someone has the original where it's bigger?  This isn't too big - and maybe add some DIS green to the flags?


----------



## TJ_from_Nashville

Hi, feel free to copy my slogan - I'm sure I'm not the first one to come up with it - it's probably somewhere on page 62 or so  

It looks like you have the same image I have - here's where I found mine (see properties of image) They have a few other nice images too at the same site.









PS - sorry, I thought you were talking about the Peter Pan image - I haven't seen a bigger version of the Happiest DISers image, but it sure is cute.


----------



## luvalldisney

I would like to publically thank all DISer's for the signs that I may have borrowed from them.  I have pirated your work for everytime I make a door sign I borrow ideas, pictures, arrangements from someone and alas, I have never asked permission or thanked them afterward.  My doors have a green mickey head and a thank you to any who may have inadvertantly decorated my door without your knowledge, you will recognize yours I am sure. Again, I take no credit for these wonderful door signs, and I thank you all for your help, whether you knew or not that you were supplying it. Have great cruises or visits to the greatest happy places on earth, and know that without your creativity my celebrations could not be possible. Again, thank  you all.


----------



## Corryn

luvalldisney said:


> I would like to publically thank all DISer's for the signs that I may have borrowed from them.  I have pirated your work for everytime I make a door sign I borrow ideas, pictures, arrangements from someone and alas, I have never asked permission or thanked them afterward.  My doors have a green mickey head and a thank you to any who may have inadvertantly decorated my door without your knowledge, you will recognize yours I am sure. Again, I take no credit for these wonderful door signs, and I thank you all for your help, whether you knew or not that you were supplying it. Have great cruises or visits to the greatest happy places on earth, and know that without your creativity my celebrations could not be possible. Again, thank  you all.



This goes for my Future Door Signs!  Thanks for the pre-printed legalese Luvalldisney!


----------



## TJ_from_Nashville

One more sign - if the cruise doesn't come soon, I'm going to run out of paper!


----------



## Verandah Man

TJ_from_Nashville said:


> One more sign - if the cruise doesn't come soon, I'm going to run out of paper!




Very nice, great job!!!


----------



## klarlee

From our 11/30 3-night:


DSCN5752_1622.JPG


----------



## klarlee

Oops!  Still working on that posting pictures thing!


----------



## klarlee

Gonna try this 1 more time








Whoo Hoo!  Did I do it?  I rotated it on photobucket, but it didn't transfer that way...what gives?


----------



## Jennifer48

Great job TJ_From_Nashville!!   

Please share, where did you find that fun clipart of Donald?


----------



## TJ_from_Nashville

I did a google image search and found an Italian website with a bunch of great images:

http://www.luciano.gatto.name/Colore/bimbi.2.htm

There are a lot of scans of old disney comic books.  I don't read Italian, but I think he drew the images on this page himself, or he added colors to images that were originally black and white.  He has a cute surfing picture and a great one of Goofy and Mickey in underwater subs that I almost used.  I thought it was funny that the big cruise ship behind Donald has a big $ sign on its flag - they must have checked the latest rates!


----------



## TJ_from_Nashville

Here's the sub one, too cute not to post in case someone wants to use it:


----------



## Jennifer48

TJ_from_Nashville said:


> I did a google image search and found an Italian website with a bunch of great images:
> 
> http://www.luciano.gatto.name/Colore/bimbi.2.htm
> 
> There are a lot of scans of old disney comic books.  I don't read Italian, but I think he drew the images on this page himself, or he added colors to images that were originally black and white.  He has a cute surfing picture and a great one of Goofy and Mickey in underwater subs that I almost used.  I thought it was funny that the big cruise ship behind Donald has a big $ sign on its flag - they must have checked the latest rates!



Great!  Thank you very much for sharing!


----------



## laura1234

Any more?


----------



## LadyRob

Here are my creations!  Thanks to everyone who shared their ideas.  As you can see, I have used many of them.  I am having a ball with this.  They are printed on cardstock, laminated with sheets from Target, and I will use the magnets on the roll from walmart.


----------



## LadyRob

There's more!


----------



## flrickd

Nice!!!!!


----------



## threeCsmom

LadyRob - your signs are great! 

We are cruising in October - may I borrow some of your designs?  Also - I am not a "computer" person....I do understand how to save the design, but how do I change the words on the sign to put our names? 

I'm stuck at home for 6 more weeks so I have plenty of time to learn....

Thanks so much!


----------



## LITTLEKID58

You design are great.. Have a wonderfull time.


----------



## LadyRob

threeCsmom said:


> LadyRob - your signs are great!
> 
> We are cruising in October - may I borrow some of your designs?  Also - I am not a "computer" person....I do understand how to save the design, but how do I change the words on the sign to put our names?
> 
> I'm stuck at home for 6 more weeks so I have plenty of time to learn....
> 
> Thanks so much!



Help yourself to whatever you like.  I'm just not sure how to change the names.  What I can do is post them without our names and you can add them with any program you have.  I used Printshop.


----------



## smores

the peter pan image was a disney cruise line post card (free-bee) when we cruised 11/2001.

so, how do you guys get these images to print out so nice for your door signs--when i print them they always seem fuzzy


----------



## LadyRob




----------



## LadyRob




----------



## LadyRob

threeCsmom said:


> LadyRob - your signs are great!
> 
> We are cruising in October - may I borrow some of your designs?  Also - I am not a "computer" person....I do understand how to save the design, but how do I change the words on the sign to put our names?
> 
> I'm stuck at home for 6 more weeks so I have plenty of time to learn....
> 
> Thanks so much!



They posted much larger this time.  HTH!


----------



## luv2cruzsus

I posted these on a different thread, but I thought I'd put them here too!  They are from our 1/6/07 Magic cruise!.


----------



## LITTLEKID58

luv2cruzsus said:


> I posted these on a different thread, but I thought I'd put them here too!  They are from our 1/6/07 Magic cruise!.



Very nice... I love mickey and goofy...........lol..........


----------



## Time4disneynow

LadyRob said:


>




Great Job on the door signs .........


----------



## threeCsmom

TJ from Nashville - Hope you had a great cruise!  Be sure and post a trip report for us to enjoy!

Wanted to ask if I could borrow your Donald idea for our cruise in October?  That one is two cute and fits us perfectly!!

Thanks!


----------



## threeCsmom

LadyRob - You ROCK!  

A million thanks - my girls just got home from school and they are thrilled!  I appreciate your help - and thanks again!

threeCsmom


----------



## reneritch

removed


----------



## RoxyTori<3

Wow, those signs are great!!!!!!!!
If you don't mind, I'm gonna "borrow" one of them  
Thanks!
And DH looks like an awesome pirate!
Have Fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## reneritch

Thanks and borrow as many as you want.

Thanks.


----------



## Time4disneynow

Great signs Reneritch .............. I love the POC one .............


----------



## Mom24Princesses

There have been so many great door signs posted.  I think your are near the best.  I "borrowed" three and saved them to my future door sign file.

We were in cabins 7505 & 7507.  And we are booked there again.  There are maybe 6 cabins beyond us so few people walk past.  BUT I think the officers use that passage to get into the front of deck 7.  We rode the elevator up at St. M with the Captian and another officer who went on down past our cabins through a "Crew Only" door. So maybe the crew can enjoy ours???

ANYWAY - reneritch - AWESOME SIGNS--you've probably headed south now -- Hope your Winter get-away is awesome too!!


----------



## Zandy595

While searching for a DCL picture I found this.  I thought maybe someone might want to use it.


----------



## taeja71

reneritch said:


> Heading south tomorrow morning to go on the Sunday Wonder 4 night cruise.
> 
> Here are a few of my:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....



I love this one, the colors really pop and is very unique


----------



## mommykeg

reneritch said:


>



I love this one too!  Is there any way you can post it without the printing so that I could use it for our door sign too?  TIA!


----------



## Stephieann

Our first cruise!!


----------



## taeja71

Stephieann said:


> Our first cruise!!



Ahhh, your door's pretty too


----------



## Gina

I am in AWE of you people.     Even if someone gave me permission to borrow one of their doorsign pictures, I wouldn't have the first foggiest clue what to do with it! LOL  I'm really curious -- how did y'all all learn how to do these things?? I would love to learn before our next cruise, so DS and I can have fun door signs too. I have a whole year to learn!   

-gina-


----------



## discruiselovers97

Zandy595 said:


> While searching for a DCL picture I found this.  I thought maybe someone might want to use it.



Thanks I will definetly use that!


----------



## discruiselovers97

mommykeg said:


> I love this one too!  Is there any way you can post it without the printing so that I could use it for our door sign too?  TIA!



Please Please post that so we can print it!  I love it!


----------



## Mom323

Here's one of ours


----------



## flrickd

taeja71 said:


> I love this one, the colors really pop and is very unique



I also would love this one if I could get it without the writing. Any help! 
__________________


----------



## flrickd

taeja71 said:


> I love this one, the colors really pop and is very unique





reneritch said:


> Heading south tomorrow morning to go on the Sunday Wonder 4 night cruise.
> 
> Here are a few of my:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would love to get this without the writing if possible? Any help!


----------



## reneritch

Sure,  It will probably be tomorrow night before I get a chance to post, just got back home about 2 hours ago from our trip.  

Glad you liked the magnetic.  I found the image in a Disney Magazine from about 2 years ago. 



discruiselovers97 said:


> Please Please post that so we can print it!  I love it!


----------



## mommykeg

Thank you, thank you!  I'd really love to use this one for our door sign on March 3rd!!!!


----------



## reneritch

mommykeg said:


> Thank you, thank you!  I'd really love to use this one for our door sign on March 3rd!!!!



Here is the image with all the writing removed.  Hope this helps.


----------



## flrickd

Thanks for the picture, it will look great on our door. My kids think I am crazy cause Ive been planning this for a year.


----------



## tammymacb

I have to say, I LOVE this thread.  I'm already collecting ideas for my signs and my cruise is still 18 months away!


----------



## milestogo

Thanks, I love that pic!


----------



## OKraysLoveDisney

These door sign ideas are great, but please help a newbie...what do we do to create them?  Is there a thread anywhere giving instructions on what to do and how to do it?

Thanks much!

(I found directions on page 1)


----------



## tammymacb

My first attempt at a door sign..


----------



## dvcnewgirl

tammymacb said:


> My first attempt at a door sign..



I love this!!


----------



## reneritch

tammymacb said:


> My first attempt at a door sign..



Excellent job!


----------



## KristineN

I am fooling around with these 2 designs....


----------



## LITTLEKID58

Great Job... Looks really nice

Liz


----------



## grumpy-gramps

Here is our door sign....
gg


----------



## d4est

grumpy-gramps said:


> Here is our door sign....
> gg



I want to know how to make this!  So cute!


----------



## MrPurplePaul

I wanted to post a pic of our door sign .. but I've not reached the required number of posts yet .. so as soon as I make 7 more posts I'll be back to post the image . . .


----------



## MrPurplePaul

So I posted enough to times to post my images. . .I think. . .

The background images is from Buddy Bear's website (http://www.paperkitten.com/ssk/) . . 

the font is "Walt Disney Font" and I got it off the web a few years ago . . .the Mickey Ears are a special key that you get when you hold the Option key and Shift together and press "K". . .

The quote is from "Cinderella" . . but you already knew that. . .

As they say in the movies. . .

For your consideration. . .


----------



## disneyjunkie

MrPurplePaul said:


> So I posted enough to times to post my images. . .I think. . .
> 
> The background images is from Buddy Bear's website (http://www.paperkitten.com/ssk/) . .
> 
> the font is "Walt Disney Font" and I got it off the web a few years ago . . .the Mickey Ears are a special key that you get when you hold the Option key and Shift together and press "K". . .
> 
> The quote is from "Cinderella" . . but you already knew that. . .
> 
> As they say in the movies. . .
> 
> For your consideration. . .




I love it! 

Just one question.  Where's the option key?


----------



## d4est

What do you mean by the "option" key?


----------



## dpuck1998

MrPurplePaul said:


> So I posted enough to times to post my images. . .I think. . .
> 
> The background images is from Buddy Bear's website (http://www.paperkitten.com/ssk/) . .
> 
> the font is "Walt Disney Font" and I got it off the web a few years ago . . .the Mickey Ears are a special key that you get when you hold the Option key and Shift together and press "K". . .
> 
> The quote is from "Cinderella" . . but you already knew that. . .
> 
> As they say in the movies. . .
> 
> For your consideration. . .



Love it...where have I seen that background before...ohh yea...its my desktop background!!


----------



## MrPurplePaul

Oops.. it's not the "Option" Key but the "MAC" key. . . whihc is the key on iether side of the space bar on a Macintosh. . . I'm not sure what key stroke it is for Windows based computers. . .but I'm sure it's there. . .


----------



## marcij

KristineN said:


> I am fooling around with these 2 designs....



Very cute, Kristine!


----------



## txSleepingBeauty

I give up.  I really want to make door signs, but I'm just not sure what program to use.  I have a mac.  i've tried powerpoint, but couldn't get the fonts to show up.  I tried iWork, but can't get the words on the picture!!

AAARGH!!  I even tried searching the thread, but that wouldn't work either   any experienced mac users out there with a word of advice?

thanks, in advance


----------



## Jennifer48

Awesome job Mr Purple Paul!    

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## RBennett

tammymacb said:


> My first attempt at a door sign..



I LOVE this!!! Can you tell me where you got the image?! That is TOO awesome!!!


----------



## alanapapa

txSleepingBeauty said:


> I give up.  I really want to make door signs, but I'm just not sure what program to use.  I have a mac.  i've tried powerpoint, but couldn't get the fonts to show up.  I tried iWork, but can't get the words on the picture!!
> 
> AAARGH!!  I even tried searching the thread, but that wouldn't work either   any experienced mac users out there with a word of advice?
> 
> thanks, in advance



Kari, 
I have done them just in Word for Mac. I have The Print Shop for Mac and it does a great job. What graphic programs do you have? I will look at my iMac when I get home and see what else there is to work with.


----------



## plutofan4ever

Wow, those are awesome signs that you did. Hope you had an awesome time on your cruise. We are 13 days and counting to be on the Magic for our 2nd year in a row. Hope you don't mind if we use a couple of ideas from your signs. Great job on them!!


----------



## vlf32

ericamanda01 said:


> Thank you so much krdisneybound & donaldsgal, DH showed me what the problem was so here we go! I hope this works....Holding my breath....



I have been looking eveywhere for the Peter Pan, Mickey and Castaway Cay wallpaper/screensaver so I can make my signs. Where did you find them? Thank you.


----------



## tammymacb

I will post my Peter Pan tonite or tomorrow morning.  I work 12 hour shifts Fri-Sun and it's saved on my home computer!


----------



## vlf32

Thanks! I appreciate your help.


----------



## disneyjunkie

reneritch said:


> Heading south tomorrow morning to go on the Sunday Wonder 4 night cruise.
> 
> Here are a few of my:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This one I borrowed from Cruiser1969 from the Creative Design forum and added the wording)  Thanks, Cruiser1969
> 
> Then we have some magnetic of the characters.
> 
> This one is not a magnetic, but a picture of my DH in his Jack Sparrow outfit at Halloween that he will be wearing to the pirate



I love your signs.  Do you mind if I use them?


----------



## d4est

I want to learn how to make my own signs.  I can find backgrounds to use, but when I try to put my own text on them, I can't figure out how to get the background to show through...instead of a white text box.  Does that make any sense?


----------



## ericamanda01

vlf32 said:


> I have been looking eveywhere for the Peter Pan, Mickey and Castaway Cay wallpaper/screensaver so I can make my signs. Where did you find them? Thank you.



Here is a link for some of the backgrounds I used. I honestly don't remember where I got the Castaway pictures, although I do know that the top picture was one of my own. Hope this helps.

http://www.disneyexperience.com/paper1.html


----------



## SNicksed

Here's our door on "Pirate Night" from the 10/14/06 Magic Double Dip (Cruisetoberfest IV)...


----------



## ericamanda01

d4est said:


> I want to learn how to make my own signs.  I can find backgrounds to use, but when I try to put my own text on them, I can't figure out how to get the background to show through...instead of a white text box.  Does that make any sense?



For my program I have to right click on the background and select the option "send to back" and that brings all the lettering and other pictures to the top. Hope that helps.


----------



## d4est

THANK YOU!!  I can do it now!  I always had the white text box...it was driving me crazy!


----------



## reneritch

disneyjunkie said:


> I love your signs.  Do you mind if I use them?




Thanks.  Borrow as many as you like.


----------



## tammymacb

Here's the plain picture.  Enjoy!


----------



## grumpy-gramps

d4est said:


> I want to know how to make this!  So cute!



 Hi,
Just PM me your e-mail address and I can send you a copy of the head that is blank or if you have Microsft Picture it! I can send this one in the png format and you can move things around as you wish...
gg


----------



## vlf32

tammymacb said:


> Here's the plain picture.  Enjoy!



Thank you very much for posting!


----------



## vlf32

disneyjunkie said:


> I love your signs.  Do you mind if I use them?



Is there any chance you can send me the link to the Pirate Mickey Sign and the Welcome Home Sign. They are perfect!!


----------



## scottishwee35

KristineN said:


> I am fooling around with these 2 designs....



this is lovely i love it

I have make my own one for this July but I need square picture change to cirlce.   How make it?  from square to circle?

Scottishwee35


----------



## MrPurplePaul

Does anyone know the size of the plaque that has your stateroom number on it  .. I want to make a set of mickey ears to complete the door and want to get the scale close . . .

Thanks . . .


----------



## reneritch

removed


----------



## reneritch

I finally found the thread with the Big Ears for the cruise door.

The credit would go to Disneycrazzzy at this thread:

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=14318818&postcount=11498


----------



## PrincessGal

These are so great!!  I've only made it through part of the post so far but am looking forward to seeing everyone's creativity!!  Thanks for posting these!  I am preparing for my first cruise and am already learning a lot here!


----------



## monica31671

I've got the same question as Scottishwee35:
How do you turn a square picture into a circle?


----------



## Soccermom-Cheri

I'm sorry for asking a question I'm sure has been asking a dozen times (I just can't go back thru all those posts!), but what programs is everyone using to make these fabulouso signs? I know Powerpoint and am teaching myself Photoshop Elements (I managed to make the logo - which looks ok fullsized).

I love those water drop pictures. Where did they come from?


----------



## Soccermom-Cheri

monica31671 said:


> I've got the same question as Scottishwee35:
> How do you turn a square picture into a circle?


I think I did this with "special shapes" in Photoshop. Is this what you mean. (Is it ok, to post pix of yourself?)


----------



## tjeagle

As you can tell with my door signs...it's all about me!! 






[/IMG]


----------



## ldeninge

Our 5 yo DD had alot of fun using the foam sheets to make decor.  We just got a strip of magnetic tape and stuck some on the back - they stayed on pretty well (maybe add some Elmer's glue to make it stick better to the foam - ours did peel off a bit).  

I was worried about vandalism as I've heard some people say that's an issue, and our room is RIGHT off the elevator.  However, no one bothered them at all.  Of course, in the end, I walked off right the ship without remembering to pack them in the suitcase to go home!


----------



## Madisonznana

I have enjoyed this thread!  I can't believe how talented people can be with their ideas.  My DGD (almost 5) and I  finished our sign this morning. She had a great time with the Disney stickers!






Karen


----------



## scottishwee35

Madisonznana said:


> I have enjoyed this thread!  I can't believe how talented people can be with their ideas.  My DGD (almost 5) and I  finished our sign this morning. She had a great time with the Disney stickers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karen



Oh lovely, sound you and DGD had a fun!! 

I am making up new one for July, almost finish!!

Scottishwee35


----------



## cruisecrzy

Cheri-
My signs are posted somewhere in the middle of this thread.  I do all of them with Photoshop Elements. Magic Wand and Magic Eraser are my friends.


----------



## yankeegal64

These are our doors dressed for Pirate Night/Valentines Day. I will post what they look like without the pirate stuff as soon as I get it downloaded. We had 6 cabins.


----------



## cruisecrzy

For reneritch or anyone else that can help.

I am trying to find Pirate clipart for my signs.  I think the posts by reneritch on the DISigns forum you may have what I want, but for some reason all I get is the red X on your posts on both the DISigns and Doorsign threads.  I can they are posted through photobucket so I do not understand why I am getting a red X.  I can see everyone elses stuff

Can someone help me view this clipart or find the pirate stuff.

Thanks


----------



## 4duncansfromcanada

Yankeegal - GREAT door signs... here's ours


----------



## milestogo

I've had great luck using powerpoint!!


----------



## yankeegal64

4duncansfromcanada said:


> Yankeegal - GREAT door signs... here's ours



Very cool!


----------



## discruiselovers97

milestogo said:


> I've had great luck using powerpoint!!



So have I.  It is a lot easier!


----------



## Madisonznana

I finished my Friday poster.  I know I have a while till my cruise but I am quite excited to keep busy planning.  This will also be our first trip to WDW!


----------



## LITTLEKID58

Madisonznana said:


> I finished my Friday poster.  I know I have a while till my cruise but I am quite excited to keep busy planning.  This will also be our first trip to WDW!




IT is so cool.. txs for sharing.


----------



## Soccermom-Cheri

cruisecrzy said:


> Cheri-
> My signs are posted somewhere in the middle of this thread.  I do all of them with Photoshop Elements. Magic Wand and Magic Eraser are my friends.


I'm still trying to find them... are the water drops just clip art?

How can you tell if a piece of clip art has a white background to it? I've found a bunch of great stuff, but when I go to put it on a picture, it comes with it's own little white box. HELP! 

I only have 18 months to figure this all out!!!


----------



## mcraft17

Soccermom-Cheri said:


> I'm still trying to find them... are the water drops just clip art?
> 
> How can you tell if a piece of clip art has a white background to it? I've found a bunch of great stuff, but when I go to put it on a picture, it comes with it's own little white box. HELP!
> 
> I only have 18 months to figure this all out!!!




I am using a trial of Coral Paint Shop and the magic wand is under the selection tool. Take the clip art and use the magic wand to select the white background (hold the shift key while you click to cover the whole background) then once the background is completly selected, choose Selections| Invert from the menu.

2. Once the subject is selected, copy it to the clipboard by choosing edit| Copy

3. Then choose Edit|Paste| As a new layer Your clip art should appear in the photo now. Resize to fit where you want it in the phot.

Hope this helps, I had to get a book from the library to help since I was having the same problem.


----------



## disneyjunkie

Madisonznana said:


> I finished my Friday poster.  I know I have a while till my cruise but I am quite excited to keep busy planning.  This will also be our first trip to WDW!



I love it!


----------



## STLDisney_Freak

How many door signs will fit on the door if they are a regular size sheet of paper? ​


----------



## RRB

this should help. all pages are 8.5 x 11 except one.


----------



## dizzi

I have read several postings under this thread, and tried searching,  and wanted to ask one very simple question that i cannot find the simple answer too...Are the doors metal, like a fridge?  Can any type of magnet go onto the door?
  Also, DISNEY JUNKIE.....I would like to use your idea of creating soemthing for each day.  Just wanted to let you know, (is that okay)


----------



## taeja71

dizzi said:


> I have read several postings under this thread, and tried searching,  and wanted to ask one very simple question that i cannot find the simple answer too...*Are the doors metal, like a fridge?  Can any type of magnet go onto the door?*  Also, DISNEY JUNKIE.....I would like to use your idea of creating soemthing for each day.  Just wanted to let you know, (is that okay)



Yes, the doors are heavy steel on both sides. Think battle ship strength. Your bathroom door(s) and the connecting door (if you have one) are the same as your stateroom door. 

I tried using magnetic tape, but it wasn't as strong as round magnets I used. People have used magnetic printing paper with no problems (printing your project on the magnetic paper has always been up for discussion). Think- stronger the magnet the better chances of your creations won't slide South  

Have fun creating your creations


----------



## taeja71

STLDisney_Freak said:


> How many door signs will fit on the door if they are a regular size sheet of paper? ​



If you run out of room on the outside door, you can always display your creations on interior door(s) of your stateroom


----------



## BlueFalconer

I had seen a picture out here somewhere of Mickey and Minney sitting on deck chairs.  You can only see the backs of there heads.  But, now I am unable to find it.  Anyone know what picture I am referring to and where I might find it?

Thanks!!


----------



## Madisonznana

taeja71 said:


> Yes, the doors are heavy steel on both sides. Think battle ship strength. Your bathroom door(s) and the connecting door (if you have one) are the same as your stateroom door.
> 
> I tried using magnetic tape, but it wasn't as strong as round magnets I used. People have used magnetic printing paper with no problems (printing your project on the magnetic paper has always been up for discussion). Think- stronger the magnet the better chances of your creations won't slide South
> 
> Have fun creating your creations



I planned on getting my sign laminated and I purchased magnetic strips.  Would you suggest I not use the strips at all?  Does Joann's or Michaels have round magnets?
Thanks, Karen


----------



## LittleBlue22

Madisonznana said:


> I planned on getting my sign laminated and I purchased magnetic strips.  Would you suggest I not use the strips at all?  Does Joann's or Michaels have round magnets?
> Thanks, Karen



I should say, I wasn't pleased with the magnetic strips that came in a roll. The long flat ones might be better. I bought the rolled ones and as much as I tried, my project started curving where the magnet was. (I hope I'm making sense). I think I've seen flat magnetic strips sold in different thickness'. : I found round magnets at Meijer, Walmart, and the other stores above. Its been a while since I've made a sign, so ask the store about the long flat ones.


----------



## cruisecrzy

LittleBlue22 said:


> I should say, I wasn't pleased with the magnetic strips that came in a roll. The long flat ones might be better. I bought the rolled ones and as much as I tried, my project started curving where the magnet was. (I hope I'm making sense). I think I've seen flat magnetic strips sold in different thickness'. : I found round magnets at Meijer, Walmart, and the other stores above. Its been a while since I've made a sign, so ask the store about the long flat ones.



I have made many, many door signs for several cruises.  I do two per day and we have other people in our group. I have laminated the signs at work and then gone to Michael's bought the magnetic strip in the roll form. I have cut out pieces about 1.5in long.  I put one on top center, one on bottom center, and one on each side.  I never had a problem and will be doing the same thing in a few weeks.  My signs have never slid and sometimes I would pull the magnets off and use themon the next days sign without problem.


----------



## Madisonznana

Thanks for all the tips!!  I have time to play with all of the ideas.
Karen


----------



## cruisecrzy

Here is one of my signs that I made for our friends room.  Thanks to KristineN for the artwork.


----------



## KristineN

Looks good!!! 



cruisecrzy said:


> Here is one of my signs that I made for our friends room.  Thanks to KristineN for the artwork.


----------



## Nik's Mom

Has anyone used the 3 M post it photo papers? I'm wondering how well they will work on the doors? It has the backing just like a post-it and it does not leave marks on the door (I tested at home). What do you think?


----------



## cruisecrzy

There is info on here about them and that they do work.  I want to say it is somewhere around post 85. I think the date was like September


----------



## Nik's Mom

Thanks for helping. I still couldn't find it. Maybe when I have some time I'll re-read the earlier posts to see what others have done.


----------



## LittleBlue22

Nik's Mom said:


> Thanks for helping. I still couldn't find it. Maybe when I have some time I'll re-read the earlier posts to see what others have done.



I tired doing a search within the thread and of course nothing popped up. I HATE the blue dog. Any way, I remember reading about the post it paper, but don't remember if it was a thumbs up/or down. Sorry. Its in here some where.


----------



## Bugdozer

KristineN said:


> Looks good!!!



Hi,

Any chance you might post this without the date, room number and the Eastern caribbean? 


Thanks,
Bug


----------



## RRB

Nik's Mom said:


> Has anyone used the 3 M post it photo papers? I'm wondering how well they will work on the doors? It has the backing just like a post-it and it does not leave marks on the door (I tested at home). What do you think?



I made several door signs using 3M post it paper and used them in November when we cruised. The paper printed beautifully but when I removed the signs, it took some of the paint with it off the door. I noticed there were several doors like this and I figured other folks did the same thing. I read this thread from top to bottom before we sailed and did not see anyone report this. 

I will use a different method next time.


----------



## cruisecrzy

Bugdozer said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any chance you might post this without the date, room number and the Eastern caribbean?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Bug



If you mean the sign with the Mickey and Goofy in the Mickey head. The sign is mine, but the actual Mickey design belongs to KristineN. I will happily post the sign with no words on it if Kristine gives me permission as it is not my artwork to give. You can also try and PM her directly.

Hope that helps you.


----------



## taeja71

I am slowly going through the thread and muli-quoting a lot of you. Please kindly review the first post of this thread to see if one of your posts are there. If you DO NOT want your post posted, let me know and I will delete your post or make reference to it w/o mentioning your name. Once I'm done, I may PM those whose posts I've multi-quoted.

I love the multi-quote function. I'm trying to post the most popular answers to questions that get asked on this thread. I think posting font links etc would hog up too much space. (I just asked the tech board if there's a multi- post limit in one post). 

Thanks to everyone for contributing and posting your magnetic door creations on this thread. I can't believe this thread is reaching its 2nd year anniversary


----------



## Nik's Mom

Ok, so the 3 m paper sounds like a bad idea. I better try to find the magnetic paper then.


----------



## RRB

Nik's Mom said:


> Ok, so the 3 m paper sounds like a bad idea. I better try to find the magnetic paper then.



I was so disappointed when that happened. I even wrote someone on this thread and asked how it worked before I went.

The quality of the print was awesome. I'm thinking that my door might have been re-painted.


----------



## Nik's Mom

I totally agree that the quality is great. My signs came out perfect. Maybe I'll buy some of those magnetic dots that I've heard about. I think you just stick it to the back and it will turn anything magnetic.


----------



## dpuck1998

Nik's Mom said:


> I totally agree that the quality is great. My signs came out perfect. Maybe I'll buy some of those magnetic dots that I've heard about. I think you just stick it to the back and it will turn anything magnetic.



I have a roll of magnetic tape, that should work to hang from the door correct?  The doors are metal??


----------



## Nik's Mom

Yes, they are medal doors.


----------



## gmark2000

Here's our door from last month:


----------



## cruisecrzy

dpuck1998 said:


> I have a roll of magnetic tape, that should work to hang from the door correct?  The doors are metal??



That is exactly what I do. I buy the rold of magnetic tape from Michael's. I laminate my sign and put four small pieces of magnet on them.

I have never had a problem with the signs slipping or falling off. I have even peeled off the magnets and used them on the next days sign without a problem.


----------



## STLDisney_Freak

Gmark, 

I love your Princesses are sleeping...Do you mind if I borrow the idea ???


----------



## scottishwee35

gmark2000 said:


> Here's our door from last month:



Hi

I see Canadian disney - how you do that in circle??

I have been trying for ages, cannot get circle? 

Scottishwee35


----------



## gmark2000

scottishwee35 said:


> How you do that in circle??
> 
> I have been trying for ages, cannot get circle?


You mean this???


----------



## scottishwee35

gmark2000 said:


> You mean this???



When I opened it and I was surprised as it is really beautiful and I am really happy and save it.   As I don't know the stateroom room as gty as I changed from Cat 9 to Cat 8 . 

I would like to saying many thanks for your help 

Scottishwee35


----------



## Miss Eeyore

I wonder how many door signs we will see on the Med cruises?


----------



## scottishwee35

Miss Eeyore said:


> I wonder how many door signs we will see on the Med cruises?




I wonder about that well as last year in April I was put up two and find out that nobody put it up 

Met Jennifer48 and she told me that she didn't see it only me did it 

Well I am going put up 2 in July and have some fun!! 

Brave me????

Scottishwee35


----------



## dizzi

More than 8 months to go until cruise DD age 10 and Myself have started working on our door signs every evening for about 20 minutes.
  It has put a real spark into our evenings after homework and chores are done!
  I am trying to talk DS (14) into joining but so far that is a "nah thanks Mom"

  After we are done the signs then we are moving on to designing our formal dresses and some other clothes that i am making for the cruise.


----------



## cruisecrzy

Here are the two pirate night signs I made for our door.  The Captain Feathersword is for our DD.


----------



## scottishwee35

CruiseCrzy

What a beautiful photos.    

My kids think that the photos are great 

Scottishwee35


----------



## cruisecrzy

scottishwee35 said:


> CruiseCrzy
> 
> What a beautiful photos.
> 
> My kids think that the photos are great
> 
> Scottishwee35



Thank you


----------



## Jennifer48

Ok cruisecrzy,  I have to ask how you did this one.


cruisecrzy said:


>


Did you cut out the top of the skull first, apply the Mickey and then paste it back?  I've been trying to do something similar and nothing seems to come out as good as yours did.  TIA!


----------



## cruisecrzy

I did not create that Mickey head. Someone else created the Mickey head on the background. I did the rest.  It was Pat and you can find their designs here.  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1363902&goto=newpost

They are really nice. I PMed them and they gave me permission to use their creation.  

Maybe they can tell you how to do it.


----------



## dpuck1998

Just created my first sign..


----------



## KristineN

here are 3 blank heads that I made...

If you want them personalized....please let me know.

Kristine


----------



## reneritch

Thanks.   These are absolutely wonderful.


----------



## dizzi

Does any one every do a sign the "OLD FASHIONED WAY"  like with markers and stickers and the like.  We may do a few with pictures like the ones i have seen on here, but i have used the sign making time to my advantage for spending quality time with the kids , colring and sticker and such.
  Will i be the odd man on the ship?  I guess it really doesnt matter, as long as the kids are enjoying it.  Just wondered.


----------



## LITTLEKID58

These signs are awesome... you are very good

Liz


----------



## dpuck1998

dizzi said:


> Does any one every do a sign the "OLD FASHIONED WAY"  like with markers and stickers and the like.  We may do a few with pictures like the ones i have seen on here, but i have used the sign making time to my advantage for spending quality time with the kids , colring and sticker and such.
> Will i be the odd man on the ship?  I guess it really doesnt matter, as long as the kids are enjoying it.  Just wondered.



We did both....we scrapbooked a couple signs and my DS7 made one of his very own.  Its a Tower of Terror sign, he was pretty excited...


----------



## KristineN

just for fun...a few more..than I am retiring for the evening...


----------



## brady961

KristineN said:


> here are 3 blank heads that I made...
> 
> If you want them personalized....please let me know.
> 
> Kristine



Kristen, may i use one or more? I can personalize them myself but just wanted to ask if ok to use your basic graphic? if not i totally understand.

thanks


----------



## KristineN

sure...that's why I posted them. I would love to see a pic when you are done..

Kristine



brady961 said:


> Kristen, may i use one or more? I can personalize them myself but just wanted to ask if ok to use your basic graphic? if not i totally understand.
> 
> thanks


----------



## KristineN

OK...just 1 more.  I know it's not a cruise one...but it is my favorite..


----------



## bstsuda

KristineN said:


> sure...that's why I posted them. I would love to see a pic when you are done..
> 
> Kristine



WOW - awesome - ....i've only a made a couple so far...but nothing that looks like these....I would like to borrow as well~ THANK YOU SO MUCH for sharing!


----------



## dpuck1998

Number 2 done...

Hopefully people don't take it as me being rude/mean...


----------



## McDuck

Can anyone point me to some Disney clip art that's sort of wedding or honeymoon inclined?  Thanks!


----------



## brady961

KristineN said:


> sure...that's why I posted them. I would love to see a pic when you are done..
> 
> Kristine



thanks. i only make simple ones but still fun. here is what played around with tonight using one of your graphics.  again i am not "talented" but enjoy making simple designs.  click on "door sign"


Door sign


----------



## KristineN

very cute!! great job 



brady961 said:


> thanks. i only make simple ones but still fun. here is what played around with tonight using one of your graphics.  again i am not "talented" but enjoy making simple designs.  click on "door sign"
> 
> 
> Door sign


----------



## brady961

KristineN said:


> very cute!! great job



thanks. like i said im not talented. and i use a word document so can easily change anything made for another time. i don't have like photoshop, but word doc does ok for what i do.   i don't use too much background color because of how ink it takes to print. so like this one doesn't take as much ink to print and i can go change, addend, destroy and start over, etc...


----------



## cruisecrzy

McDuck said:


> Can anyone point me to some Disney clip art that's sort of wedding or honeymoon inclined?  Thanks!



Check out the thread. The designer has some incredible wedding stuff. If you want just part of the graphic PM them. They have gotten back to me rather quickly and happy to share their talents.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1363902



dpuck1998 said:


> Number 2 done...
> 
> Hopefully people don't take it as me being rude/mean...




I did not think that at all. DH and I thought they were clever and funny.  If anyone has an issue tell them to relax they are on vacation.


----------



## Nik's Mom

I made a great sign of Mickey and Minnie sitting and watching the cruise ship. Here is the original picture. All I did was add some writing with photo-editing software.


----------



## McDuck

Thanks for the link!!!


----------



## Scooby3x1y

Soccermom-Cheri said:


> I'm sorry for asking a question I'm sure has been asking a dozen times (I just can't go back thru all those posts!), but what programs is everyone using to make these fabulouso signs? I know Powerpoint and am teaching myself Photoshop Elements (I managed to make the logo - which looks ok fullsized).
> 
> I love those water drop pictures. Where did they come from?



I've been using Publisher, it works great!


----------



## MrPurplePaul

Here it is on our door . . . I added some ears (and a bow)


----------



## reneritch

Love the addition of the bow!


----------



## Zandy595

MrPurplePaul said:


> Here it is on our door . . . I added some ears (and a bow)


The Minnie ears are sooooo cute!


----------



## LITTLEKID58

MrPurplePaul said:


> Here it is on our door . . . I added some ears (and a bow)



The minnie ears are awesome

Liz


----------



## Scooby3x1y

MrPurplePaul said:


> Here it is on our door . . . I added some ears (and a bow)



How'd you do the bow?  I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## reneritch

I have this bow - it's 7 in x 8 in, if anyone wants a copy.

MrPurplePaul, how large is your bow.  You are so creative.  I never thought of adding a bow on the ears.


----------



## cruisecrzy

The bow idea looks so cool!!!  Reneritch thanks for sharing yours.  Might need to test it out in a few weeks.


----------



## ulittletinker

heres a copy I used for our formal night 





Enjoy 
Virginia


----------



## MrPurplePaul

I thought that it would be a fun twist on the ears to add the bow.. plus the trip was all for my DD so I wanted to make it as girly as I could. . .   

I had plans to make several accessories for our door sign .. pirate hat . . . ear ring. . . other stuff that could be added to the ears for each day. . . I was inspired by colorforms . . .I guess I'll have to add items for our next cruise. . . whenever that is. . .

The Bow takes up most of an 8x10 magnetic sheet. . the ears I could fit two per page with a little room left over. . . 

After I printed this set I realized that Minnie often has polka-dots on her bow but since that was the last magnetic sheet I was stuck . . .

I'd be happy to send the JPG files if anyone wants them .. just send me a message . . . I can also post them here . .


----------



## mcraft17

MrPurplePaul said:


> I'd be happy to send the JPG files if anyone wants them .. just send me a message . . . I can also post them here . .



That would be awsome if you could post them here! I like the idea of making the ears look piratey for pirate night. I may have to find a way to do that. Thanks!


----------



## reneritch

Yes, please post a picture of the bow. 

Here is the link for the ears:

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=14318818&postcount=11498


----------



## threeCsmom

The link for the bow would be great!  OK all of you creative people - I have a vision in my mind....tell me if it would work.

I was going to make a larger circle to fit over the door number - fill it full of photos from our other DCLs and then put ears on that circle.  Does that make sense?  Would the ears need to be larger than what is on the link?

TIA


----------



## lillygator

love the bow!!


----------



## Zandy595

MrPurplePaul said:


> I thought that it would be a fun twist on the ears to add the bow.. plus the trip was all for my DD so I wanted to make it as girly as I could. . .
> 
> I had plans to make several accessories for our door sign .. pirate hat . . . ear ring. . . other stuff that could be added to the ears for each day. . . I was inspired by colorforms . . .I guess I'll have to add items for our next cruise. . . whenever that is. . .
> 
> The Bow takes up most of an 8x10 magnetic sheet. . the ears I could fit two per page with a little room left over. . .
> 
> After I printed this set I realized that Minnie often has polka-dots on her bow but since that was the last magnetic sheet I was stuck . . .
> 
> I'd be happy to send the JPG files if anyone wants them .. just send me a message . . . I can also post them here . .


Great ideas!  I don't even have a cruise planned right now (maybe 2008) and I want to make the ears and bow and Pirate earring.  Very cool, thanks for sharing your ideas.


----------



## reneritch

You've got me playing around on the computer, MrPurplePaul.  

Here is a pirate hat design that I have made very quickly.  Not sure how the size will work, but to print you would need to print landscape.    I will try tonight and re-make the design but have the skull design in color.  Not sure what happened here.


----------



## Tink rules

The bow is a GREAT idea!!! Did you use the large ears download that is going around the board here?  I wonder if I could change it to red and add dots???


----------



## reneritch

Here is the pirate hat image in color:


----------



## Scooby3x1y

reneritch said:


> Here is the pirate hat image in color:



Thanks so much!  You rock!


----------



## LITTLEKID58

reneritch said:


> Here is the pirate hat image in color:



I like this alot.. txs so much for sharing.


----------



## Scooby3x1y

I've gotten some really great ideas from this thread.  I have a question though.  I'd like to share some backgrounds, but how do you get them into the post?


----------



## brack




----------



## cruisecrzy

Scooby3x1y said:


> I've gotten some really great ideas from this thread.  I have a question though.  I'd like to share some backgrounds, but how do you get them into the post?



I think the first post of this thread has directions.

I go to www.photobucket.com

Upload them there (you can choose edit and resize if you want) then copy the IMG link and paste it into your post.  

Let me know if you need more detailed directions.


----------



## Scooby3x1y

cruisecrzy said:


> I think the first post of this thread has directions.
> 
> I go to www.photobucket.com
> 
> Upload them there (you can choose edit and resize if you want) then copy the IMG link and paste it into your post.
> 
> Let me know if you need more detailed directions.



Thanks Michelle, I'll try it now.


----------



## Scooby3x1y

Did it work?  It only shows the link.


----------



## Scooby3x1y

This was our door poster on our last cruise.  I was clueless on what to do.  You guys have brought me into the light....


----------



## ceeyore

I am soo sorry guys I know it is here somewhere but I can not find the pattern for the mickey ears for the door.  Can someone help me out?  I have three stateroom doors to make signs for for the Ingural Med. Cruise and I would like to have the ears as part of it.


----------



## ceeyore

ceeyore said:


> I am soo sorry guys I know it is here somewhere but I can not find the pattern for the mickey ears for the door.  Can someone help me out?  I have three stateroom doors to make signs for for the Ingural Med. Cruise and I would like to have the ears as part of it.



Please ignore my last entry just found them.


----------



## CJDJ

PLMK

Thanks
Carol


----------



## Scooby3x1y

What is considered a large size file for clipart?  What is big enough for a good blow up for a full size page?  Thanks!


----------



## monica31671

Soccermom-Cheri said:


> I'm sorry for asking a question I'm sure has been asking a dozen times (I just can't go back thru all those posts!), but what programs is everyone using to make these fabulouso signs? I know Powerpoint and am teaching myself Photoshop Elements (I managed to make the logo - which looks ok fullsized).
> 
> I love those water drop pictures. Where did they come from?



I want to know how to make the water drop pictures too!


----------



## Scooby3x1y

Scooby3x1y said:


> Did it work?  It only shows the link.



Can anyone put the Pirate Mickey or Sea Mickey on this page?  I'm having a heck of a time getting it there without the white around it.

TIA!

Lori


----------



## cruisecrzy

Scooby3x1y said:


> Can anyone put the Pirate Mickey or Sea Mickey on this page?  I'm having a heck of a time getting it there without the white around it.
> 
> TIA!
> 
> Lori




You need a program that will basically erase the white background like photoshop. I 'll take a stab at it for you.


----------



## cruisecrzy

*scoob3x1y*

I did this really quickly. Not sure if it is what you wanted or not.  If it is and you need me to email the actual file to you pm me.


----------



## Scooby3x1y

cruisecrzy said:


> You need a program that will basically erase the white background like photoshop. I 'll take a stab at it for you.



Michelle, 
  

Thanks!


----------



## KristineN

here's one with that background....could put text on it as well...


----------



## KimberlyC

ceeyore said:


> Please ignore my last entry just found them.



Can you post a link. TIA!


----------



## KristineN

2 more..text can be changed


----------



## Scooby3x1y

KristineN said:


> here's one with that background....could put text on it as well...




Very Very Cute!  Thanks!


----------



## LITTLEKID58

KristineN said:


> 1 more..text can be changed



Kristine could you do one saying Magic instead of Wonder

Txs so much

Liz


----------



## scottishwee35

KristineN said:


> here's one with that background....could put text on it as well...



Hi 

What a beautiful  

Scottishwee35


----------



## ansky922

KristineN said:


> 1 more..text can be changed









That is a great one.     Can you tell me were you got that background I would love to get it I will be going on the Magic and would love that for the  door


----------



## KristineN

here you go..








LITTLEKID58 said:


> Kristine could you do one saying Magic instead of Wonder
> 
> Txs so much
> 
> Liz


----------



## dizzi

Kristina, i think ...has put the mickey head on here with the great pictures in them........

can i print them out and just use them on a poster, we are making more crafty type posters with cut outs and sticker and art, but they are very pretty and thought my kids would like to use them on there posters.

LYNN


----------



## KristineN

On this particular design...I made the blue background...added the bubbles and then added the Minnie & mickey clip art. Does that make sense? 



ansky922 said:


> That is a great one.     Can you tell me were you got that background I would love to get it I will be going on the Magic and would love that for the  door


----------



## ohMom

thought i'd post my latest door sign creation -- i'm going to add my username but here it is if anyone who is not on the April 21 2007 sailing  would like to use it:






is it "looky"  or "lookie" ???

also -- i remember a link to a website with unique character clipart, almost like drawings....does this ring a bell to anyone?  if so could you post a link again for me?  TIA


----------



## Madisonznana

That is adorable!!


----------



## LITTLEKID58

KristineN said:


> here you go..



I totally love it... thank you thank you


----------



## Scooby3x1y

I thought this might be fun to put on the door on the pirates night and have a treasure at the end for the kids!  Even if you just wrote on it when you got there so that you knew exactly where to send them.

Lori


----------



## KristineN

Very cute!!



Scooby3x1y said:


> I thought this might be fun to put on the door on the pirates night and have a treasure at the end for the kids!  Even if you just wrote on it when you got there so that you knew exactly where to send them.
> 
> Lori


----------



## jrose529

You are all so talented! 

This is my sign for our upcoming Wonder cruise.


----------



## KristineN

Here's some porthole designs...can be done with or without the bow and text can be added


----------



## angilovesthemouse

Hey guys.  I need help!  My dear crazy BIL is going on the Magic with us on 4/28.  He is the anti Mickey and doesn't like Disney at all!  To make light of the situation, I made him a T shirt that says "I am the anti-Mickey" with a Donald Duck.  However, I really need to find a Donald Duck as a little devil.  I want to make a very small sign that says "I am in Disney Hell" to put on his door as a prank.  If anyone knows where I can find a pic, please let me know.

Angi


----------



## cruisecrzy

angilovesthemouse said:


> Hey guys.  I need help!  My dear crazy BIL is going on the Magic with us on 4/28.  He is the anti Mickey and doesn't like Disney at all!  To make light of the situation, I made him a T shirt that says "I am the anti-Mickey" with a Donald Duck.  However, I really need to find a Donald Duck as a little devil.  I want to make a very small sign that says "I am in Disney Hell" to put on his door as a prank.  If anyone knows where I can find a pic, please let me know.
> 
> Angi




Go to www.disneyclips.com 

Select Holidays then Halloween and look on Page2. It think it may technically hughey, dewey, or louie. But it is a duck in a devil costume.


----------



## Scooby3x1y

QUOTE=angilovesthemouse;17614289]Hey guys.  I need help!  My dear crazy BIL is going on the Magic with us on 4/28.  He is the anti Mickey and doesn't like Disney at all!  To make light of the situation, I made him a T shirt that says "I am the anti-Mickey" with a Donald Duck.  However, I really need to find a Donald Duck as a little devil.  I want to make a very small sign that says "I am in Disney Hell" to put on his door as a prank.  If anyone knows where I can find a pic, please let me know.

Angi[/QUOTE]









Some of these talented people might be able to put horns on these.  I'll keep looking.  What about Bruce the Shark from Nemo; with a caption saying he "ate Mickey"?


----------



## KristineN

here's 2 for fun...











angilovesthemouse said:


> Hey guys.  I need help!  My dear crazy BIL is going on the Magic with us on 4/28.  He is the anti Mickey and doesn't like Disney at all!  To make light of the situation, I made him a T shirt that says "I am the anti-Mickey" with a Donald Duck.  However, I really need to find a Donald Duck as a little devil.  I want to make a very small sign that says "I am in Disney Hell" to put on his door as a prank.  If anyone knows where I can find a pic, please let me know.
> 
> Angi


----------



## Scooby3x1y

Okay Kristine, I'm sure you can work your magic on this one.


----------



## KristineN




----------



## Scooby3x1y

KristineN said:


>



Very cute!  What program were you using again?  Where did you get it?  I'm not having much luck moving and editing.

Lori


----------



## LITTLEKID58

Kristine you are awesome... with your designs


----------



## angilovesthemouse

KristineN said:


>



      
This is so perfect!  I was howling when I saw it!  You guys are amazing.  I would love to know which software programs I should use to start doing some of this!

Now I just have to figure out how to edit in some of our old family pics at WDW into some signage.  I am going with a Disney through the years theme.  My parents are on the cruise celebrating their 43rd anniversary and I've got pics of them in '78 at WDW for the 1st time.  Thought it would be cuite to show a sort of then/now shot.


----------



## Scooby3x1y

LITTLEKID58 said:


> Kristine you are awesome... with your designs



LittleKid58,

Can you do the mickey head with a Navy logo?  My son wants to go into the Navy and be a fighter pilot.  He'd be so jazzed if that was on his cabin door.

TIA

Lori


----------



## Scooby3x1y

This is so perfect!  I was howling when I saw it!  You guys are amazing.  I would love to know which software programs I should use to start doing some of this!

Angi,

Do you know how to do the fonts?  See page 1 of this thread and there are great links for fonts as well as clipart.  I had a little trouble getting the fonts on, but now I've figured it out.  Let me know if you need help.

Lori


----------



## Scooby3x1y

angilovesthemouse said:


> This is so perfect!  I was howling when I saw it!  You guys are amazing.  I would love to know which software programs I should use to start doing some of this!
> 
> Now I just have to figure out how to edit in some of our old family pics at WDW into some signage.  I am going with a Disney through the years theme.  My parents are on the cruise celebrating their 43rd anniversary and I've got pics of them in '78 at WDW for the 1st time.  Thought it would be cuite to show a sort of then/now shot.



My 11 yo dd walked in the room and wanted to know what I was doing.  I explained about your BIL, she said you should put Disney Heck!


----------



## christophfam

KristineN said:


> sure...that's why I posted them. I would love to see a pic when you are done..
> 
> Kristine



Kristine, thanks for making the Mickey heads and posting them.  I LOVE them and never would have been able to come up with something so awesome myself!  I just added our name in the ears and our date at the bottom.  THANKS!!

I just tried to post the new picture, but I made the changes in a package that gave it a .ppn extention and I can't download it to photobucket.  Oh well, I'm sure you've got the idea!  Thanks again!!!!


----------



## KristineN

I am using a program called Photo Impact. I think I bought it at Comp USA....but I have seen it at Best But. I think it around $100. But keep in mind that it is not the type of program that you take out of the box and immediately are making really good designs...it took me about a year to figure out all the ins & outs...and I still don't understand some of the elements of the program.

Some people swear by Photo-shop....to this day I can't figure out that program.


----------



## LITTLEKID58

Scooby3x1y said:


> LittleKid58,
> 
> Can you do the mickey head with a Navy logo?  My son wants to go into the Navy and be a fighter pilot.  He'd be so jazzed if that was on his cabin door.
> 
> TIA
> 
> Lori



Kristine

I think this is meant for you.. LOL


----------



## Scooby3x1y

LITTLEKID58 said:


> Kristine
> 
> I think this is meant for you.. LOL



 I should have known it was a Kristine design!  LOL...Yes, Kristine it is for you...


----------



## Scooby3x1y

I found a really cute Eeyore pic, but it is a gif.  The program I'm trying to use won't take Gif's.  Is there anything that will change it to a Jpeg?


----------



## KristineN

what program are you using?

are you saying you can't import it into your program?

for me...when you go to save...I have the option of saving as .gif  .jpeg or .ufo

If you can't do it...let me know where the clip is..I can convert it for you...

Back later...my son has been home from college for exactly 1 day...and has already been in a car accident!! I am aging at a rapid rate!!!




Scooby3x1y said:


> I found a really cute Eeyore pic, but it is a gif.  The program I'm trying to use won't take Gif's.  Is there anything that will change it to a Jpeg?


----------



## McDuck

KristineN said:


> here you go..



If I'm not being a total pest...could you do one that only says "Sailing the Magic"?  This one is so cute!  Thanks!


----------



## whithouston

Should anyone need a template to use for Mickey Heads, please feel free to e-mail or PM me.  I have a template set up on Microsoft Publisher.

Thanks!


----------



## ansky922

whithouston said:


> Should anyone need a template to use for Mickey Heads, please feel free to e-mail or PM me.  I have a template set up on Microsoft Publisher.
> 
> Thanks!





Sent you a PM


----------



## KristineN

here you go








McDuck said:


> If I'm not being a total pest...could you do one that only says "Sailing the Magic"?  This one is so cute!  Thanks!


----------



## KristineN




----------



## ceeyore

Can anyone help me please?  I am making signs for our upcoming med. cruise.  My sister saw a sign that she liked.  As a suprise I would like to get that sign.  She saw a bon voage sign with mickey and minnie in cruise wear in a yellow circle. If anyone knows where to find it I would be grateful.

thanks
colleen


----------



## Scooby3x1y

KristineN said:


> what program are you using?
> 
> are you saying you can't import it into your program?
> 
> for me...when you go to save...I have the option of saving as .gif  .jpeg or .ufo
> 
> If you can't do it...let me know where the clip is..I can convert it for you...
> 
> Back later...my son has been home from college for exactly 1 day...and has already been in a car accident!! I am aging at a rapid rate!!!



Kristine, 

OMG!  Is he okay?  Let us know... 

I would love to have this Eeyore put into a Jpeg.  http://www.disneyclips.com/imagesnewb/eeyore2.html  It is the Eeyore with a straw hat and looking down at a flower.  Thanks so much!  My mom went with us on our first Disney Cruise in '04.  Sadly we lost her to breast cancer after a 10 year valiant fight.  Anyway, Eeyore was her favorite, and gardening was one of her passions.  We plan to make this a little magnet with her name on it for each of our cabin doors.  Just a small way for us to have her with us.

 
Lori


----------



## cruisecrzy

Scooby3x1y said:


> Kristine,
> 
> OMG!  Is he okay?  Let us know...
> 
> I would love to have this Eeyore put into a Jpeg.  http://www.disneyclips.com/imagesnewb/eeyore2.html  It is the Eeyore with a straw hat and looking down at a flower.  Thanks so much!  My mom went with us on our first Disney Cruise in '04.  Sadly we lost her to breast cancer after a 10 year valiant fight.  Anyway, Eeyore was her favorite, and gardening was one of her passions.  We plan to make this a little magnet with her name on it for each of our cabin doors.  Just a small way for us to have her with us.
> 
> 
> Lori



Lori,
If Kristine cannot convert it I can.  You have the option to save as a bitmap off that site. You can do that and if your program won't take a bitmap you can put it into paint (on the start menu of windows) and then save it off as of jpeg.  Did that make sense???

Michelle


----------



## Scooby3x1y

cruisecrzy said:


> Lori,
> If Kristine cannot convert it I can.  You have the option to save as a bitmap off that site. You can do that and if your program won't take a bitmap you can put it into paint (on the start menu of windows) and then save it off as of jpeg.  Did that make sense???
> 
> Michelle



Michelle,

I'll try it now.  Thanks, I saw the bitmap option, but hadn't tried it.  This specific program I'm using wants only jpeg's.  Go figure.  

Thanks,

Lori


----------



## KristineN

here is jpeg in case you cant get the bitmap








Scooby3x1y said:


> Kristine,
> 
> OMG!  Is he okay?  Let us know...
> 
> I would love to have this Eeyore put into a Jpeg.  http://www.disneyclips.com/imagesnewb/eeyore2.html  It is the Eeyore with a straw hat and looking down at a flower.  Thanks so much!  My mom went with us on our first Disney Cruise in '04.  Sadly we lost her to breast cancer after a 10 year valiant fight.  Anyway, Eeyore was her favorite, and gardening was one of her passions.  We plan to make this a little magnet with her name on it for each of our cabin doors.  Just a small way for us to have her with us.
> 
> 
> Lori


----------



## Scooby3x1y

Thanks you guys for all your help. I'm pretty computer literate, but this stuff is making me crazy.  Kristine, how's your son?

Lori


----------



## KristineN

he's fine....I am trying not to be too irritated. It really wasn't his fault...I told him not to be out real late on St. Pat's...(too many drunks on the road) anyway, he got rear ended....the person backed up and left. (hit & run) the bumper is hanging by a thread. We got the call at 1 am...so it ruined our sleep. Bill (husband) wondered after only being home for 6 hours from college how could he already be in a car accident! (sorta funny in a perverse way)


----------



## Scooby3x1y

KristineN said:


> he's fine....I am trying not to be too irritated. It really wasn't his fault...I told him not to be out real late on St. Pat's...(too many drunks on the road) anyway, he got rear ended....the person backed up and left. (hit & run) the bumper is hanging by a thread. We got the call at 1 am...so it ruined our sleep. Bill (husband) wondered after only being home for 6 hours from college how could he already be in a car accident! (sorta funny in a perverse way)



I'm glad he's okay.  That is too scary.


----------



## Scooby3x1y

cruisecrzy said:


> Lori,
> If Kristine cannot convert it I can.  You have the option to save as a bitmap off that site. You can do that and if your program won't take a bitmap you can put it into paint (on the start menu of windows) and then save it off as of jpeg.  Did that make sense???
> 
> Michelle




Okay, what do you think?


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

Hi all!

Our cruise is in May and we will be celebrating my 24th birthday and our First Anniversary!  Can anyone help me with making some great signs for the door? We are also going to Disneyland after the cruise and I'm trying to find some pictures to use. Send me all your ideas!    

Thanks so much DISigners!


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

KristineN said:


> 1 more..text can be changed




I love this one! So cute!


----------



## flrickd

KristineN said:


> here you go..



Could you please do this one with the Davis Family, Thanks


----------



## LITTLEKID58

Kristine

Glad your son is okay....


----------



## Jennifer48

KristineN said:


>



Do you know you have an extra I there in sailing?  Just FYI.  Thats an awesome picture Kristine!


----------



## KristineN

My God...everyone is a critic! 

O O O O P P S!!!!!

PM me if I sent you one with the extra "i"



Jennifer48 said:


> Do you know you have an extra I there in sailing?  Just FYI.  Thats an awesome picture Kristine!


----------



## KristineN

Let's hope this is right


----------



## KristineN

flrickd said:


> Could you please do this one with the Davis Family, Thanks


----------



## ansky922

KristineN said:


>






I would love one with the Gottfried Family


----------



## McDuck

Could you do one of the corrected spelling Sailing the Magic signs with

"On Our Honeymoon"   at the bottom?

Thanks!


----------



## krdisneybound

The new signs/magnets being made are awesome.

Great job to everyone


----------



## WDW1st-timers

WOW...What some great signs I have seen.  Nice job everyone.


----------



## Jennifer48

KristineN said:


> My God...everyone is a critic!
> 
> O O O O P P S!!!!!
> 
> PM me if I sent you one with the extra "i"



I wasn't trying to be rude, I'm sorry if it came across that way.  I just wanted you to know in case others use that image.  Sorry.


----------



## LITTLEKID58

Kristine

Txs so much did not even notice it....lol..............love it


----------



## KristineN

Oh heavens no...I was just kidding...seems like I have a trend lately of misspellings...must be the late nights..or better yet I am blaming my college kid for driving me to the brink of insanity!! 



Jennifer48 said:


> I wasn't trying to be rude, I'm sorry if it came across that way.  I just wanted you to know in case others use that image.  Sorry.


----------



## Mom323

Someone's selling a door magnet for the Med cruise on ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Disney-Cruise-L...096261064QQcategoryZ35862QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## scottishwee35

Mom323 said:


> Someone's selling a door magnet for the Med cruise on ebay.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Disney-Cruise-L...096261064QQcategoryZ35862QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



My god, are you joiking!!!

Scottishwee35


----------



## Mom323

scottishwee35 said:


> My god, are you joiking!!!
> 
> Scottishwee35



No, click on the link
They have 3 bids, it is currently selling for $9.50.


----------



## dpuck1998

scottishwee35 said:


> My god, are you joiking!!!
> 
> Scottishwee35



Whats wrong with that?  Some people have more money than time...not me, but some people


----------



## Mom323

dpuck1998 said:


> Whats wrong with that?  Some people have more money than time...not me, but some people



I'm surprised that Disney hasn't started selling them as one of the Stateroom gift options.


----------



## scottishwee35

Mom323 said:


> I'm surprised that Disney hasn't started selling them as one of the Stateroom gift options.




Yes, I am surprised to hear that and that why I am saying my god and I rather keep it than selling it!!

Scottishwee35


----------



## KristineN

nothing surprises me...a person on ebay took one of my friends t-shirt designs (w/out asking)  shrunk it down and made it into a pair of earrings..and was selling them


----------



## KristineN

I am too chicken to sell anything that I made...the mickey mouse copyright infringement police would probably drag me away!!


----------



## LITTLEKID58

KristineN said:


> nothing surprises me...a person on ebay took one of my friends t-shirt designs (w/out asking)  shrunk it down and made it into a pair of earrings..and was selling them



Holy cow.. had no idea


----------



## Scooby3x1y

It would be a shame if someone was scouring these threads and taking the designs to make them their own.


----------



## Tink rules

Well, seeing as the bidding started at $8.99...

They'll sell another one next week...

Looks professionally done, though...

Just wait until someone comes along and steals it off their door!!!   

I like something a bit more personal myself!!!


----------



## hawaiian mickey

KristineN, 
Hi there love your work. I was wondering if you could do one for the Fabro Faminly and another one for the Kouris Family.
That would be greatly appreciated.
Mahalo,

hawaiian mickey


----------



## jamielynn

WOW! The signs on here are AWSOME!  

At the moment between our room and our guests rooms, we have a total of 10, there MIGHT be a few more rooms before it is all said and done. Big questions is to I suprise everyone with a sign or few on their doors or do I send this thread lik to everyone and have them make their own? LOL 

Thanks KristineN for your PM earlier. Your signs are amazing!


----------



## NoFussRuss

Here is what my door looked like - the center was actually 5 pages (8X11) making for 22" x 24" sign and then I made about 9 Mickey head shamrocks to scatter around the sign.


----------



## KristineN

text can be changed..


----------



## LITTLEKID58

KristineN said:


> text can be changed..




Ok Kristine.. could you do two one for us and the other for my in laws


Camilo & Liz

Eulalia & Jorge

txs so much if you can.....


----------



## KristineN

here you go...but check the spelling..


----------



## LITTLEKID58

Thank you thank you it came out awesome... you R the best.


----------



## Hudson5&Lennon3

KristineN,
I had sent you a PM on Sunday about doing a door sign with Aladdin & Jasmine, but I haven't heard back from you yet.  I'm just wondering if it would be possible to do or not.  If not, please let me know so I can do something else instead.  Thanks a lot!


----------



## KristineN

Hi there..

Sorry, I did get your PM...I have actually done some work on it...I am behind....these kids keep wanting to eat...what's with that??!! I will  get back to you soon...






Hudson5&Lennon3 said:


> KristineN,
> I had sent you a PM on Sunday about doing a door sign with Aladdin & Jasmine, but I haven't heard back from you yet.  I'm just wondering if it would be possible to do or not.  If not, please let me know so I can do something else instead.  Thanks a lot!


----------



## Hudson5&Lennon3

KristineN said:


> Hi there..
> 
> Sorry, I did get your PM...I have actually done some work on it...I am behind....these kids keep wanting to eat...what's with that??!! I will  get back to you soon...



Not a problem at all!    I completely understand!  Thanks for letting me know...I didn't want to hound you about it, though.


----------



## KristineN

Here's a preliminary...do you want any changes?










Hudson5&Lennon3 said:


> KristineN,
> I had sent you a PM on Sunday about doing a door sign with Aladdin & Jasmine, but I haven't heard back from you yet.  I'm just wondering if it would be possible to do or not.  If not, please let me know so I can do something else instead.  Thanks a lot!


----------



## Hudson5&Lennon3

IT'S PERFECT!    Thank you so much!  You're awesome!


----------



## discruiselovers97

Does somebody know the dimensions for the cabin door # (the oval that says your # ).  Like the thing that you can put mickey ears on?? I am trying to make something and knowing this would help TREMENDOUSLY (sp?). TIA!


----------



## Stitch's O'hana

KristineN said:


> here you go



It is so cute!  I was wondering if you could please add~ Mother & Daughter
Nov.8-15,2008( for me)?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## discruiselovers97

Ok I finally finished these Cabin Ear Accessories!  Now I did not make up this idea (MrPurplePaul gets the credit for my inspiration!).  And the Pirate Hat one is given credit to reneritch.  If you want to use them GO RIGHT AHEAD!!! On http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=14318818&postcount=11498 are the instructions on how to make the ears and to check if they are the right size.  Changes can be made and if you give me the idea I can try to do it.  Make note that these do sometimes overlap the ears but always showing them (ex. Minnies Bow does not go behind her ears but it goes over it).  Where the *dark black line *is that is where it touches the Cabin #.  If anyone is going on a cruise soon could you please try these out so I know if they work??? TIA!
Princess Crown




Pirate Hat for Pirate Night




Pirate Hat in Color for Pirate Night




Minnie Mouse Bow




Sailor Hat for the Sail Away Party




This flower goes right by the left ear




We are using the Sorcerer Mickey Hat on Animators Palate Night




Of course Lime Green Mickey Ears for the Dis!(I can add your dis name if you want!)


----------



## Tink rules

That's Great!!!

Thanks much for the link... I always seem to miss it.


----------



## discruiselovers97

Your welcome!  I always loose track of it too!  I think that it needs to be in the Frequently Asked Questions sticky thread!


----------



## discruiselovers97

I posted this on my own thread and not many people have seen it so I thought I would post these here also so you all could see them!
Ok I finally finished these Cabin Ear Accessories!  Now I did not make up this idea (MrPurplePaul gets the credit for my inspiration!).  And the Pirate Hat one is given credit to reneritch.  If you want to use them GO RIGHT AHEAD!!! On http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=14318818&postcount=11498 are the instructions on how to make the ears and to check if they are the right size.  Changes can be made and if you give me the idea I can try to do it.  Make note that these do sometimes overlap the ears but always showing them (ex. Minnies Bow does not go behind her ears but it goes over it).  Where the *dark black line *is that is where it touches the Cabin #.  If anyone is going on a cruise soon could you please try these out so I know if they work??? TIA!
Princess Crown




Pirate Hat for Pirate Night




Pirate Hat in Color for Pirate Night




Minnie Mouse Bow




Sailor Hat for the Sail Away Party




This flower goes right by the left ear




We are using the Sorcerer Mickey Hat on Animators Palate Night




Of course Lime Green Mickey Ears for the Dis!(I can add your dis name if you want!)


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

discruiselovers97 said:


> Of course Lime Green Mickey Ears for the Dis!(I can add your dis name if you want!)



The Lime Green Mickey Ears are fantasitc and a must have for our cruise! I would love to add my name to them! Thanks so much!


----------



## txaggie94gigem

subscribing....


----------



## todds34

KristineN said:


> Here's some porthole designs...can be done with or without the bow and text can be added



Dear Kristine

Your images are fantastic.

We are cruising on the 10 day Med 18/07/2007 and have did not have a door sign on our first cruise (didn't know they existed) but saw some and thought they were a great idea.   So my DD would love to decorate her door this cruise.

I don't know if you still make images for fellow DISers but if you do could I please have the port hole with Mikey and Goofy with the wording "Sailing the Med with the Richards from Scotland".   It would be much appreciated as i am not very computer literate and i would never be able to come up with a design as fabulous as this.   I don't know if I am allowed to ask you this but if not apologies.

Todds34


----------



## LCtonra

subscribing


----------



## Scratch42

Thank You!

j


----------



## JOANNEL

Can I ask a question? How do I add a name to those green ears? I am not the most computer litterate? I would love those for our member cruise in October.


----------



## LITTLEKID58

These design's are awesome txs so much for sharing


----------



## mollygirl13

Here our my door signs I made for our 11/06 cruise. I had alot of fun making them and I got plenty of compliments from other people.


----------



## mollygirl13

I made these for my parents/sisters cabin next door. They were very surprised & excited when they saw the signs!


----------



## LITTLEKID58

You did a awesome job.. txs so much for sharing


----------



## momofem&josh

"Discruiselovers97" & "KristineN" & all ...these are amazing!  I hope you don't mind if I "steal" these ideas for a cruise I'm planning in 2010!

Thanks, K.


----------



## gydell

mollygirl13 - Where did you get the pattern for the ears on the cabin #s?


----------



## mollygirl13

gydell said:


> mollygirl13 - Where did you get the pattern for the ears on the cabin #s?



I got the pattern for the Mickey Ears somewhere on this thread. Maybe if you do a search it may come up for you. They were super easy to do and I am not a "computer person" at all!  I'll look through my saved files and see if I saved it. If so, I'll PM you.


----------



## gydell

mollygirl13 - Thanks!


----------



## wdwpirates

KristineN said:


> here's one with that background....could put text on it as well...



I love this one!! So neat!!!


----------



## cruisecrzy

JOANNEL said:


> Can I ask a question? How do I add a name to those green ears? I am not the most computer litterate? I would love those for our member cruise in October.


 
I am assuming you do not have photoshop or anything line that. My suggestion is to open the image in word and use a text box.  Make your text box clear with no border box and that should work.  I am busy packing or I would do it for you in photoshop. I think the creator of the ears said they would personalize.
.


gydell said:


> mollygirl13 - Where did you get the pattern for the ears on the cabin #s?



If you have yet to find your link.
It is somewhere on page 122 a post by discruiselover97 titled Ear decorations


----------



## Scratch42

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=14318818&postcount=11498

Here's the link!

j


----------



## Michelle2

KristineN said:


> nothing surprises me...a person on ebay took one of my friends t-shirt designs (w/out asking)  shrunk it down and made it into a pair of earrings..and was selling them



I love that pirate design that your friend made. Is it available on the boards or to other people to use for T shirts?


----------



## Caitsmama

KristineN, That design your friend did is AWESOME!!! Can we get her to share it with us DIS'ers?? That would be a great tshirt or room sign!


----------



## KristineN

here's my friend Maria's design that you guys asked for..


----------



## Michelle2

KristineN said:


> here's my friend Maria's design that you guys asked for..



Thank you so much!!!!!   And thanks to Maria too!


----------



## scottishwee35

KristineN said:


> here's my friend Maria's design that you guys asked for..



Ah, that is beautiful, I like it

Scottishwee35


----------



## Caitsmama

Thank you so much, and please thank Maria too!!!


----------



## LITTLEKID58

Txs so much and Maria too.


----------



## KristineN

Just fooling around...


----------



## Marypoppinsiam

KristineN that pic is really awesome!! Did you make it in Photoshop?


----------



## bridegirl

I took LOTS of old Disney pics from DL, WDW and previous DCL and made "Door Mickey Ears" and also "Door Frame Banners"

The cruise director gave us a special prize for best door signs!











And on my Grandmas door, I made a CM appreciation Mickey with our photos and lots of DIS photos (thanks you guys) of DCL CM's - along with a note about much we appreciate them making our vacation magical.






I think I will do new versions for our upcoming Med cruise - if I can find the time!

Pixie dust,

Susy


----------



## KristineN

2 more...then done. Have a nice night everyone!!


----------



## KristineN

VERY CUTE!!!!!



bridegirl said:


> I took LOTS of old Disney pics from DL, WDW and previous DCL and made "Door Mickey Ears" and also "Door Frame Banners"
> 
> The cruise director gave us a special prize for best door signs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on my Grandmas door, I made a CM appreciation Mickey with our photos and lots of DIS photos (thanks you guys) of DCL CM's - along with a note about much we appreciate them making our vacation magical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I will do new versions for our upcoming Med cruise - if I can find the time!
> 
> Pixie dust,
> 
> Susy


----------



## scottishwee35

Bridegirl

WOW, I love it, something different 

Scottishwee35


----------



## LITTLEKID58

bridegirl said:


> I took LOTS of old Disney pics from DL, WDW and previous DCL and made "Door Mickey Ears" and also "Door Frame Banners"
> 
> The cruise director gave us a special prize for best door signs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on my Grandmas door, I made a CM appreciation Mickey with our photos and lots of DIS photos (thanks you guys) of DCL CM's - along with a note about much we appreciate them making our vacation magical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I will do new versions for our upcoming Med cruise - if I can find the time!
> 
> Pixie dust,
> 
> Susy



I love it...


----------



## Caitsmama

Wow, that CM door must have made them smile!! GReat job!


----------



## minniemouse1

KristineN said:


> Just fooling around...
> 
> Hi Kristine
> In another thread you posted a design that was the group of disney princesses and I believe it might of said I'm a princess too with your name under it.  I cannot find it and would love to make it for my 3DDs and my niece on our cruise on April 14th.  If you could please post it again I would be greatful.  Thanks


----------



## Caitsmama

Well, i want to THANK you all for the great pirate designs you have shared! I am starting to play with signs for our Dec/jan cruise, and here is one i just did.. using the dis'ers great stuff! Thanks so much!!


----------



## KristineN

I have these: let me know if you want any of them personalized:


















minniemouse1 said:


> KristineN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just fooling around...
> 
> Hi Kristine
> In another thread you posted a design that was the group of disney princesses and I believe it might of said I'm a princess too with your name under it.  I cannot find it and would love to make it for my 3DDs and my niece on our cruise on April 14th.  If you could please post it again I would be greatful.  Thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## LITTLEKID58

Caitsmama said:


> Well, i want to THANK you all for the great pirate designs you have shared! I am starting to play with signs for our Dec/jan cruise, and here is one i just did.. using the dis'ers great stuff! Thanks so much!!



Awesome job TFS


----------



## smores

i'm not very creative but. . .we are soooooo excited we got a suite for our transatlantic cruise--i was thinking of making a door sign that looks something like "suite life of zac and cody" (get it . . ."suite").  but putting my kids names on it ie  suite life of hannah & ethan--still in the "thinking stage" good thing we have time!


----------



## got2travel

KristineN said:


> Just fooling around...


 


I absolutely LOVE this one


----------



## flrickd

Thanks to who ever "tinked" our door! Here are some of our door pics.


----------



## RBennett

KristineN said:


> I have these: let me know if you want any of them personalized:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *These are INCREDIBLE!!! Could you personalize these for my DNiece, Ashley? She's 4 and is an ABSOLUTE princess, and she knows it!!!  *


----------



## Tink rules

Do you have anything with Dopey for the cruise line?  My mom's a serious Dopey fan... her name is Barbara and the cruise is for her birthday (I can't give you the number... she'd kill me!!!   (Lets just say she's retired and a fuzzy haired senior citizen!!! )


----------



## KristineN

If anyone is taking a girls only cruise...


----------



## McDuck

ROTLFMBO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Wherever did you find that picture!?  It's awesome!


----------



## Caitsmama

OMG!!!!!! I am sooooo glad i wasn't drinking anything when i saw that pic, i would have given my keyboard a shower!! That is freakin' hillarious!!!


----------



## mickeyluv

Can you put these signs on your door at WDW also (couldn't remember if the doors are magnetic or not).  If so, I would love to try to make one for my niece who is going Easter week for a nursing conference.  She will be at CSR.  

KristineN - If they can be put on the doors at WDW, have you ever done a minnie or mickey head with a nurses hat?  I would love to learn how to put it on a magnet and give it to her before she leaves.  That would be so awesome!  

KristineN - You are amazing in your work with these designs!!  I really admire people like you with so much creativity...I have zero, none, zilch!!!


----------



## KristineN

I apologize in advance...but I couldn't help myself!


----------



## KristineN

No...the doors at WDW are not magnetic....DARN!!

If you want me to come up with a nurse one..let me know.




mickeyluv said:


> Can you put these signs on your door at WDW also (couldn't remember if the doors are magnetic or not).  If so, I would love to try to make one for my niece who is going Easter week for a nursing conference.  She will be at CSR.
> 
> KristineN - If they can be put on the doors at WDW, have you ever done a minnie or mickey head with a nurses hat?  I would love to learn how to put it on a magnet and give it to her before she leaves.  That would be so awesome!
> 
> KristineN - You are amazing in your work with these designs!!  I really admire people like you with so much creativity...I have zero, none, zilch!!!


----------



## Caitsmama

KristineN said:


> I apologize in advance...but I couldn't help myself!



      

This deserved a bump to the next page!! Holy cow........


----------



## Tink rules

KristineN said:


> If anyone is taking a girls only cruise...



It's GREAT!!!! I LOVE it!!! 

Can you do this one with  

"Girls just want to have fun" on it?

Thanks


----------



## Bareacuda

Now those deserve some kind of award!    

  Ann


----------



## WDW1st-timers

Those are so cool....


----------



## LITTLEKID58

The are so awesome.. TFS


----------



## momofem&josh

Those  are  amazing !!!  Do you mind if people use them Kristine????

Wow!


----------



## mickeyluv

KristineN said:


> No...the doors at WDW are not magnetic....DARN!!
> 
> If you want me to come up with a nurse one..let me know.



Does anyone have any ideas about putting a sign on the doors of your resort room for WDW?  Being that the doors aren't magnetic, do some people just print out a sign and then superglue the sign to like say posterboard and then put it on the door with like sticky tack?  KristineN's designs are so awesome I just absolutely love them (who wouldn't)!!!


----------



## JOANNEL

Do any of you creative people have a site you use for T-Shirts? I love that pirate one.


----------



## lbgraves

KristineN said:


> If anyone is taking a girls only cruise...



OMG!!!!  That is so funny!!!!


----------



## michellej2000

Awesome door sign !!! on our cruise we went from deck to deck to see all the different signs... some were quite cool... but now seeing yours... WOW !!! dd13 and i thought yours was too sweet....
we had a really cool sign on our door on our 7day magic cruise in may of last year !!  we are going to do a repeat (somewhat) of the same sign we had on our last cruise for our next one!! 
it is a blast to spend time together before the cruise to make one, then proud to see it each time we go back to  our cabin..


----------



## flrickd

michellej2000 said:


> it is a blast to spend time together before the cruise to make one, then proud to see it each time we go back to  our cabin..



Making them is half the fun!! Already planning next years door, we were suprised not to see to many doors done. seeing all the people stop to admire our door made the kids feel great.


----------



## taeja71

Thank you all for continuting to contribute to this thread. All your designs and photos of your door(s) are fantastic! 

You all are awesome!


----------



## KristineN

I will post it a little later tonight. Somehow Easter snuck up on me...I have to go to Walmart  and buy some stuff



Tink rules said:


> It's GREAT!!!! I LOVE it!!!
> 
> Can you do this one with
> 
> "Girls just want to have fun" on it?
> 
> Thanks



Not at all...just take pictures so I can see 



momofem&josh said:


> Those  are  amazing !!!  Do you mind if people use them Kristine????
> 
> Wow!



I have never seen a sign on a door...of course I haven't looked real hard either I have seen signs on windows however....I may try making some window clings next.

And thanks for all the kind words....I have had fun with you all on this thread...

and finally...I am behind on PM's...if you don't get an answer from me in a day or so...re PM me...I get a little delete happy after I answer...some times I think I delete stuff I haven't answered...



mickeyluv said:


> Does anyone have any ideas about putting a sign on the doors of your resort room for WDW?  Being that the doors aren't magnetic, do some people just print out a sign and then superglue the sign to like say posterboard and then put it on the door with like sticky tack?  KristineN's designs are so awesome I just absolutely love them (who wouldn't)!!!


----------



## TiggerKing

KristineN said:


> I apologize in advance...but I couldn't help myself!



I knew the princesses were attractive, but I didn't realize that they were HOT!  It is amazing what those princess dresses can hide!


----------



## RBennett

TiggerKing said:


> I knew the princesses were attractive, but I didn't realize that they were HOT!  It is amazing what those princess dresses can hide!



*I agree COMPLETELY!! I've always thought that Jasmine, Ariel, and Sleeping Beauty could show a little more. Nice to know I'm not the only one! Princesses gone wild!!!  *


----------



## KristineN

Here's a new one....can't decide on text...any suggestions??


----------



## KristineN

can also be a head...


----------



## Mom24Princesses

KristineN said:


> I have these: let me know if you want any of them personalized:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the most awesome!!
> 
> Could you personalize a couple?????
> Brittney
> 
> Rachel
> 
> Thanks if you can and I understand if you can't!


----------



## KristineN

here you go..









Tink rules said:


> It's GREAT!!!! I LOVE it!!!
> 
> Can you do this one with
> 
> "Girls just want to have fun" on it?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Tink rules

That's precious!!!

Thanks!!!

I just thought a good one for both the funny princesses would be 

"When the Prince is Away....."


----------



## jrose529

KristineN said:


> can also be a head...



Thanks Kristine! I love this one. Do you mind if I use it and maybe a few of your other fabulous designs on my upcoming Wonder cruise? You are such a talented graphic artist. I appreciate all your hard work.


----------



## Faith&Hope

Is there any possible way to get the name "Faith" in the princess (I'm a princess too)/mickey head like the one above?  Thanks SO much!!


----------



## krdisneybound

Everyone is making such beautiful signs  -   it sure is addictive after a while.


----------



## LittleBlue22

what beautiful creations KristineN.

I've been looking for hidden mickey's in your designs


----------



## KristineN

I just sent you a PM with your designs...

K



Mom24Princesses said:


> KristineN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have these: let me know if you want any of them personalized:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the most awesome!!
> 
> Could you personalize a couple?????
> Brittney
> 
> Rachel
> 
> Thanks if you can and I understand if you can't!
Click to expand...


----------



## KristineN

Not at all...just take some pictures 



jrose529 said:


> Thanks Kristine! I love this one. Do you mind if I use it and maybe a few of your other fabulous designs on my upcoming Wonder cruise? You are such a talented graphic artist. I appreciate all your hard work.


----------



## KristineN

Let me know if this is not the right design...








Faith&Hope said:


> Is there any possible way to get the name "Faith" in the princess (I'm a princess too)/mickey head like the one above?  Thanks SO much!!


----------



## akasleepingbeauty

I did 40+ signs for our cruise last fall but never got around to posting them. So here are a few I liked that I thought I would go ahead and post while I was thinking about it


----------



## sandym

Awesome signs!


----------



## flrickd

Very nice!!!


----------



## Caitsmama

Rhonda --- AWESOME signs!!!


----------



## RBennett

*INCREDIBLE signs akasleeping beauty!!!  Would you be terribly offended if I borrowed a couple for my and DW's anniversary cruise?*


----------



## Zandy595

Rhonda ~ Your signs are GREAT!!!


----------



## angilovesthemouse

akasleepingbeauty said:


> I did 40+ signs for our cruise last fall but never got around to posting them. So here are a few I liked that I thought I would go ahead and post while I was thinking about it
> 
> I love your signs!
> 
> What software did you use?  Do you mind sharing?


----------



## akasleepingbeauty

RBennett - please feel free to use them if you'd like. Nothing I used was my own "work" - just the art of others that I put together 

I used Photoshop to make my signs - luckily my dh is pretty well-versed in using it so he helped me learn the basics. It was so much fun that I ended up making soooo many signs and really had to whittle the number down when it came time to pick those to use. I took about 40 or so on the trip and changed them every day - we had 2 rooms so 2 doors. I made some really neat smaller signs (because the original files were too small to make into larger pics) and put those up too in groups - I'll try to post some of those too.

Glad you liked them - it was really fun and I owe all the inspiration to this thread!


----------



## akasleepingbeauty

Here are a few more - some of them are smaller and are not so "cruise" oriented but I still used them and we enjoyed having some smaller signs to put on the doors.


----------



## Tink rules

They're great!!! 

What did you use to make them?


----------



## KristineN

Great designs Rhonda!!


----------



## KristineN

If any of you are interested in something like this...let me know. Can be personalized

Gnite all...


----------



## Michelle2

akasleepingbeauty,
Did you print all of your signs out on magnetic paper? Also, I was wondering, if I coped the Buzz Lightyear one, about how big will it be. About how big does each of them run?


----------



## CinderellaBride12

KristineN said:


> here you go..



I was wondering if you could do this that says Mindy's Bridal Party and the wedding date 9-8-7 in some way?? I still want it to say girls just want to have fun. It might look awesome to see it like that but instead of Mindy's Bridal Party having it with Bridesmaid and one with Maid of Honor and no date. Also can you do one of the I'm a princess to that has the pink background with Mindy??


----------



## KristineN

couple of new ones...text can be changed. I will be getting to requests soon...


----------



## akasleepingbeauty

Michelle - I printed mine on 8.5 X 11 "brochure" paper. It is kind of like photo paper but a bit heavier. I found it at Office Depot or Office Max (can't remember which!). I then put pieces of magnetic tape on the back - I used a roll I bought at Michael's. I took so many signs that they would have been very heavy to carry if I'd used magnetic paper plus it would have been quite expensive. This was it was lightweight and relatively cheap.

The Buzz picture was one of the large sized images I did so it should print out approximately 10" x 7". My son loved this one


----------



## todds34

KristineN said:


> here you go..



Hi KristineN

All your work is fantastic. 

Iam cruising the med on the 10 day 18/07 with my DD11 and she thinks this one is hilarious .  We were wondering if we could get this with the names Andrea & Kirsten, also with the Girls Just Want To Have Fun logo.

Todds34


----------



## KristineN

slumber party anyone?


----------



## KristineN

1 more funny face...


----------



## Mom24Princesses

RHONDA - Great signs

Very inspiring!


----------



## Mom24Princesses

KristineN said:


> I apologize in advance...but I couldn't help myself!




Could slap this one on a cabin of teen boys!  They might think twice about Disney Princesses.

OF COURSE I'M NOT THE MOM OF TEEN BOYS!


----------



## minniemouse1

KristineN said:


> I have these: let me know if you want any of them personalized:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are awesome!!  Could you please personalize with Natalie, Sophia, Claudia and Samantha.  Sorry I didn't get back to you sooner.  I don't get to sit here on the dis boards as much as I would like too!!


----------



## eph94

I think I have a serious problem...

I have never been much of a Disney person and our family went on our first cruise last week.  Now, I think I'm becoming obsessed.  As soon as we got home, I booked a second cruise for a month later.  I can't get my mind off it.

Now I think the icing on the cake is that I'm interested in printing out some door signs on magnetic paper!!

The signs here are AMAZING and you all are feeding my addiction.

I better print them incognito and slip them into my carry-on; otherwise, my DW might schedule an intervention!!

Joe


----------



## KristineN

Joe...you have to bring her to the dark side. Bill never knew he was such a Disney fan until I told him!

He does love all of it now...



eph94 said:


> I think I have a serious problem...
> 
> I have never been much of a Disney person and our family went on our first cruise last week.  Now, I think I'm becoming obsessed.  As soon as we got home, I booked a second cruise for a month later.  I can't get my mind off it.
> 
> Now I think the icing on the cake is that I'm interested in printing out some door signs on magnetic paper!!
> 
> The signs here are AMAZING and you all are feeding my addiction.
> 
> I better print them incognito and slip them into my carry-on; otherwise, my DW might schedule an intervention!!
> 
> Joe


----------



## nanaguide

Kristine - when you have time could you please do the - I'm a Princess, too with the pink Mickey head for Jerica, Coley, and Molly. Thanks for sharing your talents.


----------



## pansmermaidzlagoon

eph94 said:


> I think I have a serious problem...
> 
> I have never been much of a Disney person and our family went on our first cruise last week.  Now, I think I'm becoming obsessed.  As soon as we got home, I booked a second cruise for a month later.  I can't get my mind off it.
> 
> Now I think the icing on the cake is that I'm interested in printing out some door signs on magnetic paper!!
> 
> The signs here are AMAZING and you all are feeding my addiction.
> 
> I better print them incognito and slip them into my carry-on; otherwise, my DW might schedule an intervention!!
> 
> Joe



Joe: 

welcome to the dark side!!! 

I did a couple door signs for our WDW trip - then a folder full of signs and decorations for our cruise!!!!  I am not nearly as talented as those posting here - but it is still so much fun!!!! Next I have 15 days to plan signs for - and over a year to work on them!!!! Have fun!!! 

(My DH is seriously considering an intervention - but he really does love the signs and decorations!!!!)


----------



## flrickd

Welcome Joe,
We also came back a couple of weeks ago from our first cruise a 7 day western, and I had to rebook while onboard for a 7 day eastern. I planned and made signs for a year and they thought I was crazy, but when they saw our door and people stopped and admired it, they saw the light!!!!! So again welcome and start the planning.   Rick


----------



## KristineN

new one


----------



## KristineN

here's a birthday design


----------



## minniemouse1

Kirsten
I love the center princess design in the mickey ears.  Could you please personalize 4 for me with the names Natalie, Sophia, Claudia and Samantha.  If this is too much (and I know it is for me sometimes) could you just post a blank one and I can personalize them myself.  Thanks so much.


----------



## KristineN

A Tink one...

I will be filling the princess requests on Monday...

Have a good Holiday everyone


----------



## minniemouse1

Thanks Kristine.  We leave Tuesday morning at 7:30am so the kids are getting really excited!! and me too ofcourse.


----------



## KristineN

This was a request...


----------



## KristineN

I Pm'd you the designs..check spelling



nanaguide said:


> Kristine - when you have time could you please do the - I'm a Princess, too with the pink Mickey head for Jerica, Coley, and Molly. Thanks for sharing your talents.


----------



## KristineN

I just Pm'd you the designs...

check spelling. I have been known to err at times 



minniemouse1 said:


> Thanks Kristine.  We leave Tuesday morning at 7:30am so the kids are getting really excited!! and me too ofcourse.


----------



## KristineN

If I haven't made your design request...please re PM me or post again...I am losing track a bit


----------



## mickeyluv

KristineN, 

I posted a few days ago about a nurse's hat on a mickey head for my niece who was going to WDW this week, but the resort room doors are not metal.  I am trying to figure out how to do my own door signs (I have Photo Impact Pro 10) but I'm doing so great of a job figuring it out (but I'm going to keep trying!!  It's no big rush or anything, but I was wondering what your creative mind could come up with for me!?!  We are going on our very 1st cruise ever on the Disney Wonder in November and would love to have a couple of signs for our stateroom door.  If you don't have time I understand and I am in no rush.  I keep coming back to this thread everyday because I love seeing all the creative signs!  I just wish I was creative, but unfortunately that is something God didn't bless me with.


----------



## KristineN

I couldn't find a good hat...but here's a nurse...just in case she was still around. I will think about some door signs for you.

BTW....it took me over a year to get good at photoimpact...so don't be too hard on yourself. It can be a tedious program to learn








mickeyluv said:


> KristineN,
> 
> I posted a few days ago about a nurse's hat on a mickey head for my niece who was going to WDW this week, but the resort room doors are not metal.  I am trying to figure out how to do my own door signs (I have Photo Impact Pro 10) but I'm doing so great of a job figuring it out (but I'm going to keep trying!!  It's no big rush or anything, but I was wondering what your creative mind could come up with for me!?!  We are going on our very 1st cruise ever on the Disney Wonder in November and would love to have a couple of signs for our stateroom door.  If you don't have time I understand and I am in no rush.  I keep coming back to this thread everyday because I love seeing all the creative signs!  I just wish I was creative, but unfortunately that is something God didn't bless me with.


----------



## mickeyluv

KristineN said:


> I couldn't find a good hat...but here's a nurse...just in case she was still around. I will think about some door signs for you.
> 
> BTW....it took me over a year to get good at photoimpact...so don't be too hard on yourself. It can be a tedious program to learn



That is amazing!!  I wonder how I can give this to her?  Even though she's already at WDW I would love to put it on something and give to her when she gets back!!  Thank you!!  Also thanks for thinking of something for us for our first cruise!!


----------



## Floridagram

First I have to say that Kristine Rocks!  Her designs are so cool and she is so generous!   Thanks for sharing your talent with those of us who are all thumbs when it comes to creativity.

Can you check the PM I sent you?  Now I know why I haven't heard from you, boy have you been busy!

Thanks again,
Vicki


----------



## KristineN

I think this is what you were waiting for right? If not...re-PM me













Floridagram said:


> First I have to say that Kristine Rocks!  Her designs are so cool and she is so generous!   Thanks for sharing your talent with those of us who are all thumbs when it comes to creativity.
> 
> Can you check the PM I sent you?  Now I know why I haven't heard from you, boy have you been busy!
> 
> Thanks again,
> Vicki


----------



## KristineN

new one...

couldn't think of any catchy phrases...


----------



## bevtoy

subscribing


----------



## lillygator

KristineN said:


> new one...
> 
> couldn't think of any catchy phrases...




Love it!!! Can you do this wih other names?


----------



## KristineN

sure...this was just my example



lillygator said:


> Love it!!! Can you do this wih other names?


----------



## JOANNEL

KristineN said:


> Let's hope this is right



Krinstine, can you please do the sailing the wonder for me? 

Roger & Joanne
 Oct 21-25, 2007  DVC Member Cruise 2007



Thanks so much!!!!!!


----------



## KristineN

what do you guys think of this design...can be personalized


----------



## JOANNEL

That is great. they should put you onthe payroll.


----------



## Floridagram

You just keep getting better and better.  Is Photo Impact something you get at Best Buy?

Can you do that one with the Magic instead of Wonder?  If you were to use single names and not the last name how many names could you get in that space?


----------



## flrickd

KristineN said:


> what do you guys think of this design...can be personalized




Can you do this one with the Magic!  Featuring The Davis Family Vacation, Rick, Brenda, Bridgette and Becca.( No Year please)


----------



## flrickd

KristineN said:


> new one...
> 
> couldn't think of any catchy phrases...



Could you do this one with Becca , my daughter loves it.


----------



## KristineN

Thanks for the kinds words...


bought photoimpact at comp usa...I have seen it at best buy

I will work on a magic version maybe tonight. the 1st one took some time...hopefully this one will be easier.

I will also get to requests ASAP...


----------



## LITTLEKID58

KristineN said:


> what do you guys think of this design...can be personalized



This is awesome.. Please Kristine....Could you do two for us..but with the Magic... both will say the Flechas Family..

but one with Liz & Camilo.. and the other with Jorge & Eulalia...

Thanks so much your designs are awesome.


----------



## got2travel

KristineN said:


> new one...
> 
> couldn't think of any catchy phrases...


 


Kristine - your designs are really amazing. I haven't asked for a personalized one becuase I know you've been busy with a lot of requests. Plus I've been trying to learn all this photo stuff to do some myself. But I absolutely fell in love with this one. 

May I ask you to replace Pirate Night with Original Pirate Wench with Monica as the name?


----------



## Mom24Princesses

KristineN said:


> new one...
> 
> couldn't think of any catchy phrases...




OK can you do this for "Shelby"?
Thanks a million .


----------



## KristineN

Here's my 2 Magic versions...with bubbles & without


----------



## Mousermom

Sorry, I made a mistake!!!!


----------



## Mousermom

KristineN said:


> what do you guys think of this design...can be personalized



Kristine,

Can you please personalize this design with "The Luecke Family"

Mary Beth, Tom and T.J.

May, 2008

Thank you very much!


----------



## KristineN

Last one for the night...

I will work on design requests tomorrow...

all of you cross your fingers for me OK...I have to take my Realtors renewal exam tomorrow at 10 am....


----------



## disney1990

Good luck Kristine!


----------



## ulittletinker

KristineN said:


> what do you guys think of this design...can be personalized





KristineN said:


> new one...
> 
> couldn't think of any catchy phrases...



Kristine ,I know  your busy with request, but I was wondering if you do both with out names
 Your work if fantastic
Virginia


----------



## Bareacuda

KristineN said:


> new one...
> 
> couldn't think of any catchy phrases...



Hi Kristine...
   I just LOVE this one!
  Could you put in our sailing date of Sept.8th -29, 2007  and my name Ann?
     Thanks so much! You are one great artist to do all this work!


----------



## CinderellaBride12

I LOVE this design (and all your new ones including pirate tink and the cruise ones...wait I love all of your designs). I actually just wanted to wish you well and lots of GOOD LUCK on your test. I think you will do good. You deserve some good karma and pixie dust for all the help you give to everyone and all your hard work!! 




KristineN said:


> Last one for the night...
> 
> I will work on design requests tomorrow...
> 
> all of you cross your fingers for me OK...I have to take my Realtors renewal exam tomorrow at 10 am....


----------



## angilovesthemouse

KristineN said:


> Here's my 2 Magic versions...with bubbles & without



Kristine,
Can you make this for my family?  I have made T shirts for my family but I have been looking and looking for the perfect graphic for the front.  When I saw these it was one of those aha moments.

We sail April 28, 2007 on the Magic

My last name is Russell

Jay, Angi, West, Colton

My parents last name is Derreberry

David, Joyce

My sister's last name is Talbert

Selena Vaughn.

Since you used the last name, I was hoping you could put each name on the front.  Dad had two girls, which we were grateful for, that way we could ditch our last name once we got married.


----------



## lillygator

KristineN said:


> new one...
> 
> couldn't think of any catchy phrases...



can you do a blank one and one that says Haley?

Thanks!


----------



## SueRS

KristineN said:


> new one...
> 
> couldn't think of any catchy phrases...



KristineN,

Good luck on your test.  I saw this on the t-shirt board and couldn't find a use for it.  But for Pirate Night it would be a great door sign.  

Can you make one with out the name in the ear?  Also, anything with Peter as a pirate to go with it?

Thanks,


----------



## got2travel

KristineN said:


> all of you cross your fingers for me OK...I have to take my Realtors renewal exam tomorrow at 10 am....


 

Hope it went well....since it's after 10am here and I'm on the west coast, I'm pretty sure you're finished


----------



## KristineN

Helloooo everyone.

Thanks for the well wishes....yes I passed!! Thank goodness I am set for 2 years!

now for an announcement:


----------



## flrickd

Congrats!!!!


----------



## KristineN

I appreciate all the kind words and positive response to my designs...

I am trying to come up with a new system for keeping track of requests...I think some may be getting lost in the shuffle.

so, if y'all don't mind...*

**Part 1...If you made a request on the thread in the last week or so, please PM it to me. I will fill them according to when I got them.

Part 2...I am happy to personalize any design that I have posted. But until I catch up...I can't fill requests from people wanting me to come up with something new just for them. My mind is getting mushy  Maybe when things settle, I will have some more time.

Part 3...There has been a situation whereas someone from the Dis has taken other peoples' designs and are selling them on EBay. I find that appalling!! I am hoping this won't be an ongoing issue, if it is, I don't imagine I will continue to post new designs.

Thank you for letting me ramble!! 
*


----------



## KristineN

here you go..pls check spelling 








JOANNEL said:


> Krinstine, can you please do the sailing the wonder for me?
> 
> Roger & Joanne
> Oct 21-25, 2007  DVC Member Cruise 2007
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!!!!!!


----------



## JOANNEL

Thanks so much, but there are two i's in sailing.


----------



## ulittletinker

KristineN said:


> I appreciate all the kind words and positive response to my designs...
> 
> I am trying to come up with a new system for keeping track of requests...I think some may be getting lost in the shuffle.
> 
> so, if y'all don't mind...*
> 
> **Part 1...If you made a request on the thread in the last week or so, please PM it to me. I will fill them according to when I got them.
> 
> Part 2...I am happy to personalize any design that I have posted. But until I catch up...I can't fill requests from people wanting me to come up with something new just for them. My mind is getting mushy  Maybe when things settle, I will have some more time.
> 
> Part 3...There has been a situation whereas someone from the Dis has taken other peoples' designs and are selling them on EBay. I find that appalling!! I am hoping this won't be an ongoing issue, if it is, I don't imagine I will continue to post new designs.
> 
> Thank you for letting me ramble!!
> *



I have heard the same thing about people selling other peoples designs.  I personally feel thats wrong on so many levells.   I'm sorry, But I want you to know that many of us apprecate your artist work.  
Virginia


----------



## JOANNEL

Kristine,

Ramble all you want. I appreciate your creativity. I have none. I hope no one here would sell your designs. I don't even know how to use Ebay. I stare at this computer all day at work and sure don't want to do it when I get home.

Thanks again.


----------



## KristineN

that double i design keeps sneaking back on me...

better?








Floridagram said:


> You just keep getting better and better.  Is Photo Impact something you get at Best Buy?
> 
> Can you do that one with the Magic instead of Wonder?  If you were to use single names and not the last name how many names could you get in that space?





JOANNEL said:


> Thanks so much, but there are two i's in sailing.


----------



## JOANNEL

That is perfect, thanks so much.


----------



## scottishwee35

Dear KristineN

I think your art work are wonderful. 

I am really pleased with your art which I received it.  I Love it and will keep it forever!! 

About Ebay, no way, I won't sell it and I think it is sad if some people do that!!  

Keep up with your wonderful art 

Scottishwee35


----------



## aw24

Hi, Kristine
I am a newbie to the forum, but I have been looking thru this thread and your designs are awsome.  I would love to PM you to personalize one of them for our curise, but I cannot figure out what PM means.  Can you tell me how to do that.
Thanks,
Ann


----------



## Tink rules

It means Private message... 

Just click on their screen name and you should be able to send them either an email or a message through the board - if you get a response, then you will get instructions on how to open it and get your message... and you should get an email telling you you have one too!!!


----------



## Brbe4

I pm'd you.  Can you customized the Cruising the Magic design to CRUISING THE WONDER  2 sets.  One with DUNNING FAMILY VACATION   DECEMBER 6, 2007    ED AND BARBARA     THE OTHER WITH THE FERRARA FAMILY VACATION   DECEMBER 6, 2007    TONY, CHERYL, ANTHONY AND EVAN.   Thanks so much for your help


----------



## aw24

Hi Kristine,
I tried to pm you, but I got a message saying post count to low. I would love to have the Cruising the Magic w/bubbles personalized for my family.  The Woodruff Family Vacation 2007 - Tommy, Ann & Nathan.
Thank You,
Ann


----------



## KristineN

here's a darker version in case the pink one was too girly...


----------



## Brbe4

The above design will work for me.  I pm'd you with info for 2 and also all infor in post #1983 Dunning Family and Ferrara Family  thanks Barbara


----------



## wehavesix

KristineN said:


> here's a darker version in case the pink one was too girly...




Kristine! That's an awesome design!! Would you mind making one for my family? Our last name is Lewis: Tom, Michele, David, Matt, Madison, and Thomas. We are sailing on the Wonder May 27, 2007. Thanks so much!


----------



## KristineN

Hi everyone. I wanted you guys to know that I got all of your PM's...I will be working on requests soon. Tomorrow I have a slumber party of 7 year olds ...so not sure how much time I will have....but soon


----------



## KristineN

here's he black version of the wonder....now I can start personalizing them


----------



## KristineN

I have an actual cruise question...

I just booked out very first Disney Cruise 

So if any of you can answer these questions I would greatly appreciate it...

1. if you fly in the night before...what hotel do you stay at near the port?

2. has anyone used a different transportation company *besides *Disney to get me to that hotel the first night...and then back to Disney World after the cruise?


----------



## LITTLEKID58

KristineN said:


> I have an actual cruise question...
> 
> I just booked out very first Disney Cruise
> 
> So if any of you can answer these questions I would greatly appreciate it...
> 
> 1. if you fly in the night before...what hotel do you stay at near the port?
> 
> 2. has anyone used a different transportation company *besides *Disney to get me to that hotel the first night...and then back to Disney World after the cruise?



Kirstine we have stayed at the Raddison... it is minutes away.. and they have a shuttle bus


----------



## KristineN

do you fly into orlando? 



LITTLEKID58 said:


> Kirstine we have stayed at the Raddison... it is minutes away.. and they have a shuttle bus


----------



## famfab5

KristineN said:


> what do you guys think of this design...can be personalized



I just love this!!!  May I please have one with the Sharples and the Chases...Grampy, Jeanne, Michael, Elizabeth, Mollie, Quinn and Tucker...

They will be soooo surprised when I put it on our doors!!


----------



## famfab5

KristineN said:


> I have an actual cruise question...
> 
> I just booked out very first Disney Cruise
> 
> 2. has anyone used a different transportation company *besides *Disney to get me to that hotel the first night...and then back to Disney World after the cruise?




Kristine,

We are using FLTours for our transportation this time.  We are a party of seven so it was much more cost effective as well as saves precious time.  I have called them a few times with various questions and they have been wonderful.

E.


----------



## KristineN

Just curious...how much are you paying if I may ask?

Turns out, the town car service we used for our last WDW trip also makes the trip to DCL...so, for the 5 of us: airport to hotel near dock....boat to Boardwalk villas, and then Boardwalk back to the airport is $270. I thought that sounded pretty darn good...





famfab5 said:


> Kristine,
> 
> We are using FLTours for our transportation this time.  We are a party of seven so it was much more cost effective as well as saves precious time.  I have called them a few times with various questions and they have been wonderful.
> 
> E.


----------



## famfab5

For the three legs of our land and sea we are paying 300. for the seven of us.  I thought that sounded good as well considering we will have a free grocery stop and can dictate when we want to be picked up and leave!  I was also thinking about the fact we will have the Grandparents with us this time and wanted the whole thing to be hassle free with little wait time.


----------



## Scooby3x1y

famfab5 said:


> For the three legs of our land and sea we are paying 300. for the seven of us.  I thought that sounded good as well considering we will have a free grocery stop and can dictate when we want to be picked up and leave!  I was also thinking about the fact we will have the Grandparents with us this time and wanted the whole thing to be hassle free with little wait time.



When we did it, we rented a van in MCO and drove all over for two days and left the van in Cocoa Beach.  The hotel we had took us to the port free, so we were able to turn our car in a day early.

On the way home, we had a the shuttle for the rental agency pick us up at the dock and we rented another van back to the airport.  

Even though we rented two cars, it was cheaper for us to do this because there was 10 of us.  We too had grandparents, including my mom who was dying from Breast Cancer at the time.  All went without a hitch. 

I think you may be able to do it cheaper and have the freedom unless you just wanted the convenience.

Lori


----------



## KristineN

I know what you are saying...I am trying not to go the rental route. I know it's cheaper...but I would end up being the driver...and darn it, I'm on vacation and don't want to!


----------



## KristineN

Liz...here are yours


check the spelling


----------



## KristineN

lillygator said:


> can you do a blank one and one that says Haley?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## KristineN

here you go..








got2travel said:


> Kristine - your designs are really amazing. I haven't asked for a personalized one becuase I know you've been busy with a lot of requests. Plus I've been trying to learn all this photo stuff to do some myself. But I absolutely fell in love with this one.
> 
> May I ask you to replace Pirate Night with Original Pirate Wench with Monica as the name?


----------



## KristineN

Mom24Princesses said:


> OK can you do this for "Shelby"?
> Thanks a million .


----------



## KristineN

I wanted to double check..are these sail dates correct?



Bareacuda said:


> Hi Kristine...
> I just LOVE this one!
> Could you put in our sailing date of *Sept.8th -29, 2007*  and my name Ann?
> Thanks so much! You are one great artist to do all this work!


----------



## LITTLEKID58

Kristine

I love it.. they came out way coo... txs so much for doing this for us.


----------



## KristineN

here you go...

check spelling








Mousermom said:


> Kristine,
> 
> Can you please personalize this design with "The Luecke Family"
> 
> Mary Beth, Tom and T.J.
> 
> May, 2008
> 
> Thank you very much!


----------



## Mousermom

It's AWESOME, Kristine!!!

The spelling is correct.

Thank you very much!!!!


----------



## Faith&Hope

KristineN said:


>


Hi KristineN!  Congrats on passing your test!  Whew...I hate tests!

I'm trying to finish my door signs and realized I didn't have one for pirate night.  Can you make this tinkerbell one with the names "Faith" in one ear and "Hope" in the other?  We are leaving next week so if you don't get to them, I understand.  It's my fault that I overlooked that night!!

Thanks a million!


----------



## KristineN

here you go..








Faith&Hope said:


> Hi KristineN!  Congrats on passing your test!  Whew...I hate tests!
> 
> I'm trying to finish my door signs and realized I didn't have one for pirate night.  Can you make this tinkerbell one with the names "Faith" in one ear and "Hope" in the other?  We are leaving next week so if you don't get to them, I understand.  It's my fault that I overlooked that night!!
> 
> Thanks a million!


----------



## aw24

I have tried to post a reply with a quote and I got an error saying post count to low.  I also get this error when I try to send PM's.  Can anyone tell me how many post I have to have before I can send pm's and quotes?  I would love to get a door sign personalized, but I am having trouble putting in a request.

Thanks,
Ann


----------



## KristineN

I think it's 10 posts Ann...

here's 2 designs for you..check spelling..let me know what else you need 

















aw24 said:


> I have tried to post a reply with a quote and I got an error saying post count to low.  I also get this error when I try to send PM's.  Can anyone tell me how many post I have to have before I can send pm's and quotes?  I would love to get a door sign personalized, but I am having trouble putting in a request.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ann


----------



## aw24

Kristine,

Thank You !!!   These Are Great.  Thank You For Sharing Your Talents With  Us.  Also Since I Can't Pm Yet, Do You Mind If I Use Some Of Your Mickey Head Designs For Some Signs?

Thank You
Ann


----------



## got2travel

KristineN said:


> here you go..


 


Thanks so much.....also congrats on passing the test AND booking your cruise


----------



## Corryn

KristineN said:


>



I have been stalking this thread for a while and we're going on our cruise THIS WEEKEND  You do such wonderful work and I will give props to you on the door sign, but can you post the blank sign for this without the names?  If you don't want to, I understand.  
Thank you


----------



## Faith&Hope

Faith&Hope said:


> Hi KristineN!  Congrats on passing your test!  Whew...I hate tests!
> 
> I'm trying to finish my door signs and realized I didn't have one for pirate night.  Can you make this tinkerbell one with the names "Faith" in one ear and "Hope" in the other?  We are leaving next week so if you don't get to them, I understand.  It's my fault that I overlooked that night!!
> 
> Thanks a million!



THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR DOING IT SO QUICKLY!  It's going to the printer now.....Thanks again!


----------



## Brbe4

Can you do a cruising the Wonder design for the Dunning Family  December 6, 2007  Ed and Barbara also for the Ferrara Family December 6, 2007  Tony, Cheryl, Anthony and Evan    Thanks Barbara


----------



## KristineN

Here are some more masculine designs


----------



## HappyTink

Your designs are wonderful.  We sail on 4-29-07 for my son's 7th birthday.  I love the ones you just posted with the skeletons.  Is there any way you could possibly do them with the name of Austin.  I know you are probably very busy so if you can't I understand.  Thank you!


----------



## KristineN

BTW...in case those other ones were too scary..I do have these


----------



## KristineN

Hi guys...since we have just booked our very first Disney Cruise, we are pretty pumped up. I am wondering if any of you who are going soon would be willing to pick me up any brochures/info or those Cruise Navigators?

I would appreciate it!!


----------



## KristineN

It's your lucky day... I still had the designs open...so here you go..plus 1 bday one.
























HappyTink said:


> Your designs are wonderful.  We sail on 4-29-07 for my son's 7th birthday.  I love the ones you just posted with the skeletons.  Is there any way you could possibly do them with the name of Austin.  I know you are probably very busy so if you can't I understand.  Thank you!


----------



## HappyTink

Kristen,

Thank you thank you thank you!  You are the best!!  He is going to love them.  Thanks also for the birthday one.  Thanks so much again.  This is going to make him so happy!!!!


----------



## Bareacuda

Kristen...
    Thanks a million! It's wonderful.

     Ann  aka  Bareacuda


----------



## mickeyluv

KristineN said:


> what do you guys think of this design...can be personalized




KristineN...

I love this design (actually love all of your designs!!).  Could you possilby do one of these for our family.  We're cruising for the very 1st time in November!!    We only want our last name though, not our first names.  Our last name is Wynn.  Could you somehow put something like
1st Cruise on it also?  Thanks for all you do here for everyone!!!


----------



## DISNEYFANRI

I've been thru all of the pages on this thread!! Kristine you are truely talented and amazing!!!

My DD (who will turn 20 on June 5) and I are cruising on the Wonder - June 21-24.
This is our first cruise ever!!!
We are so very excited that our first cruise could be a Disney one - any sign suggestions for first-timers????


----------



## Floridagram

Kristine,
 Can you do a birthday sing for Mia?  That is really cute?  I was at Best Buy today and was going to buy a print shop program but there are so many I did not know what to get. Is the one you use Disney specific or do you improt the Disney figures into another one?  Which one do you use.  I assure you I will be no competition, I could in no one learn how to use it before my cruise in less that 2 weeks but it looks like something fun I would like to do for the future.


----------



## KristineN

For Barbara...check spelling


----------



## HappyTink

Hi Kristen,

Anyway you could do just 1 more for me please.  I love the Family one you just did in black, that says cruising the Wonder.  Could you take out the part that says featuring the _____ Family and just put April 29, 2007 with our Names,  Austin, Kim, Dave, Eve & Linda.  Thanks so  much if it is possible.

Kim


----------



## Brbe4

Thanks sooo much for the wonderful designs.   You are so talented!!!! Barbara   (Dunning and Ferrara Family)


----------



## angilovesthemouse

Hey Kristine.  I sent a pm for a family sign.  Did you get it?  No rush, but if you can get one for me...I'd be greatly appreciative!

I am telling my family about how unbelievably creative you are.
Angi


----------



## KristineN

not sure if anyone would be interested in something like this:


----------



## KristineN

I got a bunch of requests done today...but I still have more. Hold tight...I am working on them. If you are leaving in the near future, make sure you tell me


----------



## KristineN

I did...you are the royal blue right? I will do yours first tomorrow...
 Think I am calling it an early night...getting a little fuzzy! 




angilovesthemouse said:


> Hey Kristine.  I sent a pm for a family sign.  Did you get it?  No rush, but if you can get one for me...I'd be greatly appreciative!
> 
> I am telling my family about how unbelievably creative you are.
> Angi


----------



## mickeyluv

KristineN said:


> not sure if anyone would be interested in something like this:



I do like it!!!  I was wondering though, since we'll be cruising after Thanksgiving 2007 could the colors be changed to maybe more Christmas colors?  

If you like to do this for us we would so greatly appreciate it!!  Our last name is Wynn and we would like to leave our first names off.  Maybe put "Merry Christmas" in the names spot or something else...whatever you think is best because you are so creative, unlike myself!!  I do like the Family Vacation 2007 !!!   TIA!!


----------



## brady961

DISNEYFANRI, may enjoy the first cruise on the wonder. i hope she sees it as she is going in June.


----------



## mickeyluv

Just saw your early night post...Sweet dreams KristineN


----------



## KristineN

If you can hold tight...I actually have a Christmas design as well as a Halloween design....not quite done with them yet. So...after I post them...re-request the designs (hope that makes sense) Must be the wine 



mickeyluv said:


> I do like it!!!  I was wondering though, since we'll be cruising after Thanksgiving 2007 could the colors be changed to maybe more Christmas colors?
> 
> If you like to do this for us we would so greatly appreciate it!!  Our last name is Wynn and we would like to leave our first names off.  Maybe put "Merry Christmas" in the names spot or something else...whatever you think is best because you are so creative, unlike myself!!  I do like the Family Vacation 2007 !!!   TIA!!


----------



## KristineN

BTW...in a moment of craziness....I made these:


----------



## DISNEYFANRI

I sure did see it - and I like it alot - good call Marsha!!

I sent you a PM Kristine.


----------



## LoriS

KristineN said:


> new one...
> 
> couldn't think of any catchy phrases...



I love this picture of Tink, may I ask where you found it?


----------



## Bareacuda

KristineN said:


> BTW...in a moment of craziness....I made these:



 Kristene... I LOVE  'EM !! How did you do them?? 

   Ann


----------



## HappyTink

Hi Kristin,

I e-mail earlier but wanted to let you know that we are leaving next friday for a 4-29-07 sail.  I love the cruising with the wonder that is in black but without the family name and add a sale date of 4-29-07 with the names, Austin, Kim, Dave, Eve & Linda.  If you could do it I would appreciate it.  Thanks again!


----------



## Caitsmama

Oh, i love those shirts!!! Please do share !


----------



## KristineN

Hi..

Did you PM? I did not see anything..if you emailed, it may have gotten lost in the shuffle. My email is crazy too (with work stuff) I will do yours today...



HappyTink said:


> Hi Kristin,
> 
> I e-mail earlier but wanted to let you know that we are leaving next friday for a 4-29-07 sail.  I love the cruising with the wonder that is in black but without the family name and add a sale date of 4-29-07 with the names, Austin, Kim, Dave, Eve & Linda.  If you could do it I would appreciate it.  Thanks again!


----------



## lillygator

KristineN said:


>



thanks so much!!
Did anyone answer you on the Navigators? 
if not, you can find them here:
http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/cruise-new/cr-stateroom-navigator.htm


----------



## Floridagram

Hey Kristine,
Bumping this up in case you missed it yesterday with all the posts.  We sail 04/28.  Thanks!

Kristine,
Can you do a birthday sign for Mia? That is really cute? I was at Best Buy today and was going to buy a print shop program but there are so many I did not know what to get. Is the one you use Disney specific or do you import the Disney figures into another one? Which one do you use. I assure you I will be no competition, I could in no one learn how to use it before my cruise in less that 2 weeks but it looks like something fun I would like to do for the future.


----------



## MERMAIDLOVE

These R beautiful & I thank u so very much 4 sharing with all of us at the board!
I'm not sure if anyone tested these for u and if they ever advise u 
if they worked or not, but I'll be   on 4/26 with these & many
other designs on hand. Upon my return I will notify u if they worked 
& I'll b sure 2 post many pics of them for the benefit of everyone


----------



## MERMAIDLOVE

discruiselovers97 said:


> I posted this on my own thread and not many people have seen it so I thought I would post these here also so you all could see them!
> Ok I finally finished these Cabin Ear Accessories!  Now I did not make up this idea (MrPurplePaul gets the credit for my inspiration!).  And the Pirate Hat one is given credit to reneritch.  If you want to use them GO RIGHT AHEAD!!! On http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=14318818&postcount=11498 are the instructions on how to make the ears and to check if they are the right size.  Changes can be made and if you give me the idea I can try to do it.  Make note that these do sometimes overlap the ears but always showing them (ex. Minnies Bow does not go behind her ears but it goes over it).  Where the *dark black line *is that is where it touches the Cabin #.  If anyone is going on a cruise soon could you please try these out so I know if they work??? TIA!
> Princess Crown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate Hat for Pirate Night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate Hat in Color for Pirate Night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie Mouse Bow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sailor Hat for the Sail Away Party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This flower goes right by the left ear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are using the Sorcerer Mickey Hat on Animators Palate Night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course Lime Green Mickey Ears for the Dis!(I can add your dis name if you want!)



 
These R beautiful & I thank u so very much 4 sharing with all of us at the board!
I'm not sure if anyone tested these for u and if they ever advise u 
if they worked or not, but I'll be   on 4/26 with these & many
other designs on hand. Upon my return I will notify u if they worked 
& I'll b sure 2 post many pics of them for the benefit of everyone


----------



## HappyTink

Hi Kristin,

No i didn't PM you.  I'm fairly new on this and did not know how to do that.  Thank you so much for working on it.  We are going on a 4 day cruise and I could get you navigators and mail them to your house.  Please let me know if you would like me to do this.

Thanks, Kim


----------



## MERMAIDLOVE

sorry I sent message 2x without realizing


----------



## Floridagram

MERMAIDLOVE said:


> sorry I sent message 2x without realizing




I just sent you a private message.


----------



## KristineN

HappyTink said:


> Hi Kristen,
> 
> Anyway you could do just 1 more for me please.  I love the Family one you just did in black, that says cruising the Wonder.  Could you take out the part that says featuring the _____ Family and just put April 29, 2007 with our Names,  Austin, Kim, Dave, Eve & Linda.  Thanks so  much if it is possible.
> 
> Kim


----------



## KristineN

here's 2 of them...I did not see any names listed for the Talberts?













angilovesthemouse said:


> Hey Kristine.  I sent a pm for a family sign.  Did you get it?  No rush, but if you can get one for me...I'd be greatly appreciative!
> 
> I am telling my family about how unbelievably creative you are.
> Angi


----------



## rdy2bpampered

I have been working on a Dis sign for members... what do you think??


----------



## KristineN

Floridagram said:


> Hey Kristine,
> Bumping this up in case you missed it yesterday with all the posts.  We sail 04/28.  Thanks!
> 
> Kristine,
> Can you do a birthday sign for Mia? That is really cute? I was at Best Buy today and was going to buy a print shop program but there are so many I did not know what to get. Is the one you use Disney specific or do you import the Disney figures into another one? Which one do you use. I assure you I will be no competition, I could in no one learn how to use it before my cruise in less that 2 weeks but it looks like something fun I would like to do for the future.


----------



## angilovesthemouse

KristineN said:


> here's 2 of them...I did not see any names listed for the Talberts?



Sorry,
The Talberts
Vaughn and Selena


BTW, these are awesome..thank you so much!


----------



## smores

KristineN :  your designs are absolutely fabulous!    i hope your not over worked!!!


----------



## Floridagram

Thank you Kristine!  You're an


----------



## KristineN

angilovesthemouse said:


> Sorry,
> The Talberts
> Vaughn and Selena
> 
> 
> BTW, these are awesome..thank you so much!


----------



## LadyShiva

Here's my door sign:





  Going on Sunday!!!   
Brandie


----------



## KristineN

for Sue


----------



## TinkerbellTris

O.k. I want a door sign for our cruise. Someone made one that looks great, but what do I do with it? DO I print it up? Then what do I do with it? How do I get our names on it and stuff?


----------



## Time4disneynow

Could I trouble you for a custom one with the name "Monika" on this design ........ Your work is very good ................... Thank you for all you have done ......................



KristineN said:


> for Sue


----------



## HappyTink

Thank you Kristiin!  It's perfect.


----------



## pogopossum

finally got this roll of film developed from our cruise in '05:


----------



## SueRS

KristineN said:


> Here are some more masculine designs



Can you do these with out names and the not so scary ones but with Pirate Night still there?

Also, can you do a blue Cruising the Magic: September 29, 2007, Featuring the Sculler Family. (no first names)

Also, 3 with the first names: 
1) Joe and Linda
2) Steve, Roseanna, and Sarah
3) Jay, Sue, Abe, and Rebecca

I have PM you also.

You do an awsome job, I have no talant for this and no time.  Wow!


----------



## KristineN

Not too much time for designs today...I will work on them tomorrow...here's a new one


----------



## KristineN

I new "guy" one


----------



## KristineN

had a large order for pirates...so here is 1 more


----------



## DisneyAngel05

Hi Kristine!

Not sure if you got my PM, but I would LOVE the 'cruising for the 1st time ' Wonder sign, from page 138. Our names are Katey and Andrew, and we sale May 13-17 2007!

Except I am leaving for the US on May 3.

Thanks so so so much! You are so very talented, and I hope this isnt too much trouble for you!

Kateyxx


----------



## KristineN

how's this?


























DisneyAngel05 said:


> Hi Kristine!
> 
> Not sure if you got my PM, but I would LOVE the 'cruising for the 1st time ' Wonder sign, from page 138. Our names are Katey and Andrew, and we sale May 13-17 2007!
> 
> Except I am leaving for the US on May 3.
> 
> Thanks so so so much! You are so very talented, and I hope this isnt too much trouble for you!
> 
> Kateyxx


----------



## DisneyAngel05

LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT!!!!!


Oh thank you so much Kristine! You have made two Aussies very very happy indeed!


----------



## KristineN

Time4disneynow said:


> Could I trouble you for a custom one with the name "Monika" on this design ........ Your work is very good ................... Thank you for all you have done ......................


----------



## KristineN

Did I do this for you yet?




HappyTink said:


> Hi Kristin,
> 
> I e-mail earlier but wanted to let you know that we are leaving next friday for a 4-29-07 sail.  I love the cruising with the wonder that is in black but without the family name and add a sale date of 4-29-07 with the names, Austin, Kim, Dave, Eve & Linda.  If you could do it I would appreciate it.  Thanks again!


----------



## Time4disneynow

Kristine Thank you so much for the Design ....... You have made my DW very happy, as you can never find her name spell with a "K" ..........................  And when she is happy ................. I am HAPPY  



KristineN said:


>


----------



## KristineN

My best friend is Moni*k*a...and since I am Kristine with a "K"...seems normal to me!!! 




Time4disneynow said:


> Kristine Thank you so much for the Design ....... You have made my DW very happy, as you can never find her name spell with a "K" ..........................  And when she is happy ................. I am HAPPY


----------



## KristineN

No sure if any of you are interested in doing iron on t shirts...but....


I am getting ready to place an order for commercial grade iron on transfer paper...

 The price is .90 per sheet...and whatever the cost is for me to send it to you.

If you are interested...let me know.

Kristine


----------



## Tickled Tink

KristineN said:


> No sure if any of you are interested in doing iron on t shirts...but....
> 
> 
> I am getting ready to place an order for commercial grade iron on transfer paper...
> 
> The price is .90 per sheet...and whatever the cost is for me to send it to you.
> 
> If you are interested...let me know.
> 
> Kristine



Hi Kristine,
I PM'd you a couple of days ago about possible designs for iron transfers for my two boys.  They weren't cruise related though, just "UN-BIRTHDAY" designs.  If you feel you have the time, I'd be very interested in buying some transfers from you.
Thanks.  Claire

P.S.  YOUR DESIGNS ARE UNBELIEVABLE!


----------



## KristineN

I had a 4th of July request...here's my example. I suppose I could do it with the Magic & Wonder as well.


----------



## KristineN




----------



## RayaniFoxmur

This is just something I threw together tonight... the black frame is where a wedding picture will end up going before we leave   I figure I'll do a few other signs as well, this is just our main one!


----------



## fhtpdw20

Can I challenge you to come up with a t-shirt design for the Wonder New Years Eve Cruise? Family Name is Stone, December 30-January 3.  Can't wait to see what you come up with and Thank You so much!!!


----------



## KristineN

For Angi


----------



## angilovesthemouse

Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!!


----------



## auntsue1

Kristine N.,

I HATE to ask you because everyone else seems to do that, but.... 

Could you make a design for Sue with Maleficent so I can use it on the Med Cruise June 16th? 

Also one with Tinkerbell for my niece Christine to also use on the Med Cruise.

Thanks!
Susan


----------



## KristineN

For Kim


----------



## KristineN

I have this Maleficent...would it work for you?








auntsue1 said:


> Kristine N.,
> 
> I HATE to ask you because everyone else seems to do that, but....
> 
> Could you make a design for Sue with Maleficent so I can use it on the Med Cruise June 16th?
> 
> Also one with Tinkerbell for my niece Christine to also use on the Med Cruise.
> 
> Thanks!
> Susan


----------



## auntsue1

Thanks SO Much!  You truly are the Magnet Guru!


----------



## APOOHFN

I hope this isn't true:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1430825


----------



## KristineN

maybe everyone is OK..I just read this:





milestogo said:


> OK, well supervisor Dennis DCL came through with a researched answer...
> The problem is door destruction. Some people have been using glue and tape to post their decorations. They are trying to discourage door decorations for this reason. However, if you use a magnet or magnetic strips that is fine. I told him I would post the info and get the word out about what not to use. Big sigh of silly relief.


----------



## jrose529

Here is our door from last week's 4 day Wonder. Thanks KristineN for your designs.


----------



## scottishwee35

Hi

Ah, I see 

Phew

Scottishwee35


----------



## eph94

This will be our sign. Thank you Kristine for the template!  I'm crawling along figuring out PhotoImpact.


----------



## Floridagram

eph94 said:


> This will be our sign. Thank you Kristine for the template!  I'm crawling along figuring out PhotoImpact.



Nice, I'll be with you so I will look for it.  Are you on deck 2?  It seems most of us are on 2 or 7.

PS, I won't hold it against you that you are a Boston fan, we are Tiger fans.  They have spring training in our town and we have long suffering for years.  This year the Boston game drew the largest crowd ever for our stadium but it was surpassed on the last game when the Yankees lost to us...


----------



## KristineN

here's a goth tink


----------



## KristineN

good job!!  I like the outline a lot



eph94 said:


> This will be our sign. Thank you Kristine for the template!  I'm crawling along figuring out PhotoImpact.


----------



## eph94

Floridagram said:


> Nice, I'll be with you so I will look for it.  Are you on deck 2?  It seems most of us are on 2 or 7.
> 
> PS, I won't hold it against you that you are a Boston fan, we are Tiger fans.  They have spring training in our town and we have long suffering for years.  This year the Boston game drew the largest crowd ever for our stadium but it was surpassed on the last game when the Yankees lost to us...



We're on Deck 2 Forward right now.  I _might_ see if there is any possibility of paying for an upgrade at the port.  If we do upgrade, it would only be if we got a decent option on Deck 6 or 7.

If it's any consolation, I was pulling for the Tigers in the World Series.  I'm a Red Sox fan through geography.  I think if I were born outside northern New England, I'd probably despise *both *the BoSox and the Yanks.  I have a soft spot for the small market teams.


----------



## SueRS

eph94 said:


> This will be our sign. Thank you Kristine for the template!  I'm crawling along figuring out PhotoImpact.



Wow, what a beautiful dog!  Your sign is also great.


----------



## disneyfan551

KristineN...you are amazingly talented!  And so kind to help so many people out!!   

eph94...I love your sign too!  Great job!


----------



## angilovesthemouse

eph94 said:


> This will be our sign. Thank you Kristine for the template!  I'm crawling along figuring out PhotoImpact.



You did a great job on your sign.  We are on deck 2 aft.  My door will be covered with Kristine's beautiful artwork.  Come check us out.


----------



## eph94

Thanks for the kind words everyone.  It took me countless hours just to figure out how to resize, embed images, and mess around with the text.  And as you all know, that is the *easy *part.  Kristine did all the heavy lifting with the main Mickey-shaped designs!!  Our door would otherwise be magnet-less without them.

I was so happy to be able to put my dog in there. We're going to miss him so much!!



angilovesthemouse said:


> We are on deck 2 aft.  My door will be covered with Kristine's beautiful artwork.  Come check us out.



I'll definitely look for your door.  Will you be gathering with the disboards folks on Deck 10 at the Sail Away Party?  I'll be there with DW and DS6.5.  I hope DS gets to meet other kids his age.  It makes it more fun for the kids when  they know others of similar age to hang around with at the Goofy Pool, the Oceaneer Club, etc.  (And it makes it easier on the parents!!)

This DCL door sign-making can be addicting.  I'd better stop now and finishing my packing!!  I made one final one...






Thanks again to Kristine!!


----------



## angilovesthemouse

I'll be at the sail away party.  We are sporting royal blue t-shirts with a "Cruising the Magic" T shirts courtesy of Kristine.

BTW, I hav a DS who is 7.  We'll have to let the kids get together and meet.


----------



## RBennett

KristineN said:


> here you go...



*Kristine,

I know that I've bothered you before and I promised I wouldn't any more  but could you personalize this one for me??? I just found out that my DB and DSIL are actually on the WONDER next week and not the MAGIC!!!  I'll also send you a PM in case you don't get to check on here, but I could REALLY use your help!! It's for the Bennett family, featuring Michael, Kristie, and Ashley. Thank you thank you thank you SOOOO much!!!!!!*


----------



## KristineN

I'm jealous...I wish I was going with you guys!!

Pick me up any info/brochures you think I may find interesting...I am trying to keep the dream alive for the kids..(and me!!)


----------



## KristineN

you caught me at a good moment









RBennett said:


> *Kristine,
> 
> I know that I've bothered you before and I promised I wouldn't any more  but could you personalize this one for me??? I just found out that my DB and DSIL are actually on the WONDER next week and not the MAGIC!!!  I'll also send you a PM in case you don't get to check on here, but I could REALLY use your help!! It's for the Bennett family, featuring Michael, Kristie, and Ashley. Thank you thank you thank you SOOOO much!!!!!!*


----------



## RBennett

KristineN said:


> you caught me at a good moment



*You are TOO AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!! I'm like the kid in the Incredibles!!! "That was totally wicked!!!!!!!"*


----------



## Steamboat Marti

So this is where the talented Kristine has been hanging out - she sure makes some beautiful designs!


----------



## KristineN

How did you find me? 



Steamboat Marti said:


> So this is where the talented Kristine has been hanging out - she sure makes some beautiful designs!


----------



## Steamboat Marti

KristineN said:


> How did you find me?



Wasn't too hard -- followed the scent of Coppertone and knew a cruise had to be involved.

Love the new designs. Wish I were going so I could use one!  


Pssst... October is looking like a possibility, a real possibility!


----------



## KristineN

Don't tease me 



Steamboat Marti said:


> Wasn't too hard -- followed the scent of Coppertone and knew a cruise had to be involved.
> 
> Love the new designs. Wish I were going so I could use one!  Pssst... October is looking like a possibility, a real possibility!


----------



## Steamboat Marti

KristineN said:


> Don't tease me



OK I won't, but a certain somebody is calling member services in the morning.


----------



## KristineN

here you go































Tickled Tink said:


> Hi Kristine,
> I PM'd you a couple of days ago about possible designs for iron transfers for my two boys.  They weren't cruise related though, just "UN-BIRTHDAY" designs.  If you feel you have the time, I'd be very interested in buying some transfers from you.
> Thanks.  Claire
> 
> P.S.  YOUR DESIGNS ARE UNBELIEVABLE!


----------



## KristineN

here's the other one








auntsue1 said:


> Kristine N.,
> 
> I HATE to ask you because everyone else seems to do that, but....
> 
> Could you make a design for Sue with Maleficent so I can use it on the Med Cruise June 16th?
> 
> Also one with Tinkerbell for my niece Christine to also use on the Med Cruise.
> 
> Thanks!
> Susan


----------



## Floridagram

I think I saw a sign that expressed this sentiment in this thread and now I cannot find it.  Does anyone know where it  is?  The sentiment expresses my parents to a "T", we call Dad grumpy all the time.


----------



## KristineN

I only have these that I made for birthdays


----------



## KristineN

Here's one I have been fooling around with


----------



## Scooby3x1y

KristineN said:


> I only have these that I made for birthdays




Kristine,

Can you either do a blank Grumpy or do one that says turning 40?

Thanks!

Lori


----------



## KristineN

do you still want the "so what" part?




Scooby3x1y said:


> Kristine,
> 
> Can you either do a blank Grumpy or do one that says turning 40?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Lori


----------



## SueRS

KristineN said:


> Here's one I have been fooling around with



This one is awsome!


----------



## Floridagram

KristineN said:


> Here's one I have been fooling around with



I love it!  DO you do this professionally?  If not, you should.


----------



## Scooby3x1y

KristineN said:


> do you still want the "so what" part?



Sure, it's for my sister, she's pretty sassy....I guess it runs in the family


----------



## got2travel

KristineN said:


> had a large order for pirates...so here is 1 more


 

Hi Kristine - could I trouble you for 1 of these with 'A pirate's life for me' instead of Pirate Night and the name is Trevoy?

Lovin' the new designs since I was last on. That princess pirate one is very cool.


----------



## KristineN

I had a request for a more pastel sign...here's the template


----------



## Mom24Princesses

KristineN said:


> Here's one I have been fooling around with



I love this!  BUT since we have 4 DDs is there any way you could get 4 Princesses into the act?

IF SO I would love it if it could say something like:

Four Burton Princesses 
are ready for 
Priate Night​


----------



## KristineN

quick one


----------



## KristineN

honeymoon one


----------



## CinderellaBride12

KristineN said:


> honeymoon one



Awww!! I LOVE LOVE LOVE it! You really are gifted!


----------



## DISNEYFANRI

Kristine - I love your new Princess designs!!

My DD and I would love that - I already sent you a PM a while ago - should I send another??


----------



## Samlaw97

Kristine   We love your designs....our boys would go crazy for the cruise door sign (the one you did for RBennett only for the Magic instead of Wonder)

Details
The Mizell Family
Mike, JoAnn, Zack and Hunter

sailing on the Magic October 13th 2007

I really appreciate your considering this....thanks


----------



## reneritch

KristineN said:


> Would you make one for my 3 year old grandson - Kirkland?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## KristineN

Nope...thanks for the compliment though 



Floridagram said:


> I love it!  DO you do this professionally?  If not, you should.



I'll try to get to it tonight



Scooby3x1y said:


> Sure, it's for my sister, she's pretty sassy....I guess it runs in the family



sure



got2travel said:


> Hi Kristine - could I trouble you for 1 of these with 'A pirate's life for me' instead of Pirate Night and the name is Trevoy?
> 
> Lovin' the new designs since I was last on. That princess pirate one is very cool.



sorry...only have the 3 princesses....I'll post if I come up with anything else



Mom24Princesses said:


> I love this!  BUT since we have 4 DDs is there any way you could get 4 Princesses into the act?
> 
> IF SO I would love it if it could say something like:
> 
> Four Burton Princesses
> are ready for
> Priate Night​



thanks! 


CinderellaBride12 said:


> Awww!! I LOVE LOVE LOVE it! You really are gifted!




yes please...I am till trying to catch up...may never happen but, go ahead and re-pm me


DISNEYFANRI said:


> Kristine - I love your new Princess designs!!
> 
> My DD and I would love that - I already sent you a PM a while ago - should I send another??




tell me exactly which design...I have so many now, and 2 threads going..that I want to make sure I know which one you are talking about



Samlaw97 said:


> Kristine   We love your designs....our boys would go crazy for the cruise door sign (the one you did for RBennett only for the Magic instead of Wonder)
> 
> Details
> The Mizell Family
> Mike, JoAnn, Zack and Hunter
> 
> sailing on the Magic October 13th 2007
> 
> I really appreciate your considering this....thanks




sure will




reneritch said:


> KristineN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you make one for my 3 year old grandson - Kirkland?
> 
> Thanks.
Click to expand...


----------



## gydell

Kristen - you are so talented! Would you please make the one in post 2129 for my dgs -Brent? Also is it possible to change pirate night to A Pirate's Life for Me? If not anything you could do would be appreciated. Thanks!!!


----------



## DISNEYFANRI

Kristine,
Love the new "I'm a princess too" with pics of the princesses in the lettering!!

For my DD Alyssa and I - our first cruise is June 21-24 on the Wonder!


----------



## auntsue1

Thanks for the Christine Pirate!  You're designs are FANTASTIC & it's very nice that you do these for people!  They certainly are well appreciated!


----------



## Samlaw97

Kristine...we sent you a PM with our details...thanks


----------



## KristineN

for Jill


----------



## stepmom3

WOW!!  That is so awesome!!!  I really appreciate you taking time out of your busy life to make all of these signs for everyone!  It is truly appreciated!  I cannot wait to see my stepson's face when he sees these Princesses!  
Thanks!!!
Jill


----------



## KristineN

for Elizabeth


----------



## KristineN

For Paula


----------



## KristineN

tropical theme


----------



## PenskeSth1

Kristen you do Amazing work. It must be so nice to be SO TALENTED!!! 

I was wondering if you could make a Pirate Tink in the ears with Tiffany on it and A Pirate one with Davey in the ear? I like the pirate holding the medallion.

Michele


----------



## steelercrazy

I just heard recently that you are no longer allowed to have door signs, does anyone know if this is true?  I thought it was fun to walk around to see who had door signs and who did not.    I have friends that are going to be going on first cruise soon and theytold me they heard about this and were upset because they had some signs made up and ready to go!!!


----------



## ibouncetoo

steelercrazy said:


> I just heard recently that you are no longer allowed to have door signs, does anyone know if this is true? I thought it was fun to walk around to see who had door signs and who did not. I have friends that are going to be going on first cruise soon and theytold me they heard about this and were upset because they had some signs made up and ready to go!!!


 

Only MAGNETIC signs are allowed.  They do not allow any tape or glue (some people were puting stickers on the doors).  There was a brief period of panic here on the DIS till that was cleared up!


----------



## funaviator

KristineN said:


> how's this?



I want to try it!!!!!!!!!!!  So excited.. can you make the one that is "cruising for the first time - Wonder -" 

could   you just put " The Kelly's"  - our dates our May 20 -24, 2007

I love the mickey ears too... My daughter loves Belle.. if you have anything with belle that would be great.. her name is Ashley.... my son loves cars or buzz.. his name is Zach.. thanks so much.. and wish me luck


----------



## KristineN

1 new one


----------



## gydell

Kristen - you should go into business and sell your signs. You would make a mint!


----------



## KristineN

here you go








gydell said:


> Kristen - you are so talented! Would you please make the one in post 2129 for my dgs -Brent? Also is it possible to change pirate night to A Pirate's Life for Me? If not anything you could do would be appreciated. Thanks!!!


----------



## gydell

Thank You!!!


----------



## DISNEYFANRI

Kristine - I love my sign!! Thanks you so much!!  Any chance that you might make a Princess one for me and Alyssa??


----------



## flrealtorgrl

Hi Kristine-
Your designs are all so amazing  , and as a newcomer to this site, it's even more amazing and wonderful to know that you create these for people free of charge.  I cannot PM as yet, but I would greatly appreciate it if you could create the "Girls Just Want To Have Fun" princess design, with the names: Andrea, Cori & Karen    .  We are 3 best friends sailing the 5/26 Med cruise and I'd love to surprise them with this on our door. Thank you!


----------



## KristineN

remind me which one?



DISNEYFANRI said:


> Kristine - I love my sign!! Thanks you so much!!  Any chance that you might make a Princess one for me and Alyssa??


----------



## DISNEYFANRI

The one in Post #2124 is great!!


----------



## KristineN

I do not see a PM from you



Samlaw97 said:


> Kristine...we sent you a PM with our details...thanks


----------



## KristineN

DISNEYFANRI said:


> The one in Post #2124 is great!!


----------



## KristineN

here you go













Scooby3x1y said:


> Kristine,
> 
> Can you either do a blank Grumpy or do one that says turning 40?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Lori


----------



## KristineN

here you go








got2travel said:


> Hi Kristine - could I trouble you for 1 of these with 'A pirate's life for me' instead of Pirate Night and the name is Trevoy?
> 
> Lovin' the new designs since I was last on. That princess pirate one is very cool.


----------



## DISNEYFANRI

Kristine- I love it!! 
Thanks you so much!!


----------



## Scooby3x1y

gydell said:


> Kristen - you should go into business and sell your signs. You would make a mint!



Kristine,

True, you could make a mint, but I want to thank you again, for the service that you are doing for those of us that are less creative.

Thanks!

Lori


----------



## Deb T.

Scooby3x1y said:


> Kristine,
> 
> True, you could make a mint, but I want to thank you again, for the service that you are doing for those of us that are less creative.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Lori



I ditto that!  Kristine, you are very talented!  I wouldn't have a clue how to make the pictures you've come up with.  The princesses wearing bathing suits cracks me up everytime I think about that one!   Thanks for making sooooo many people happy!


----------



## aw24

I just sent you a PM.  I finally have enough post to do that, I am so excited. 

Ann


----------



## Samlaw97

we tried sending the PM again and will include the information here as well...sorry for the trouble, we are new at these boards...thanks

Thanks for the response...we were looking for the one in post 2104,,,,the one titled crusiing the wonder (note that we are on the Magic though)...here are our details again

The Mizell Family
Mike JoAnn Zack and Hunter
October 13 2007 
Magic


thanks again for this
Samlaw97


----------



## jezebella

Just wondering if you got my pm?


----------



## KristineN

fooling around with this one


----------



## Disney Debbie

Cute!


----------



## KristineN

for  Marguerite...if you give me your names..I will add it on


----------



## Donald & Daisy Duck

KristineN:
Can the goth tink be made into a shirt..my DD(14) thinks that would be really cool for the P&PP on 8/18 and for pirate night for our cruise.  Thanks.


----------



## mickey squared

Kristine, awesome job.  I can't wait to print them on MAGNETIC paper!! I will make one for each door. Thanx again.

Marguerite


----------



## KristineN

I haven't had a chance to put the names on...I will try and get to it tonight, or tomorrow morning



mickey squared said:


> Kristine, awesome job.  I can't wait to print them on MAGNETIC paper!! I will make one for each door. Thanx again.
> 
> Marguerite


----------



## LOLA2

KristineN said:


> for Elizabeth



Kristine N

Can I get a tink one for my daughter Sam, and Pirate Mickey for my son Hunter.  I would be forever in your debt!!!!  I would love princess one of them wearing swimsuits for my husband Matt also if you have time  angie


----------



## bevtoy

error correction


----------



## KristineN

For Jezebella


----------



## Caitsmama

Haven't seen any door pics in a while......... anyone??? LOL


----------



## kritter

KristineN said:


> For Jezebella





My daughters went nuts over the princess door sign.. Any chance you would be willing to make my kids one?? Thanks,,,


----------



## jezebella

Thank you sooooooooooooooooooooo much! I was planning on hitting up Office Depot on the way home to get some magnetic paper! They're fabulous!!!!!!! Thanks so much again!!!


----------



## KristineN

for Hawaiin mickey


----------



## hawaiian mickey

Aloha,

Thank You so much Kristine. It is really beautiful.
We all appreciate your hardwork and beautiful cards. It shows a really love for Disney and everyone you have helped. Keep up the great work.


Much Mahalos,

hawaiian mickey


----------



## Donald & Daisy Duck

Donald & Daisy Duck said:


> KristineN:
> Can the goth tink be made into a shirt..my DD(14) thinks that would be really cool for the P&PP on 8/18 and for pirate night for our cruise.  Thanks.


Can the princess one be put on a shirt too?


----------



## KristineN

most of the designs I make are for t-shirts....

just print it on an iron on paper..


----------



## Donald & Daisy Duck

Thanks Kristine!  Your designs are fantastic.  Can you please make me a goth tink with no names etc and a princess one also no names etc.  I will go and buy the iron-on paper to print it on.  Thanks!  No need to rush, we are not going until August.  Thanks again.  I will need one for my son too, but he can't decide which one he wants.


----------



## Dave Dizney

Kristin,

My wife and I will be celebrating our 25th anniversary on the Magic this year - it's our silver, but we have no silver in our hair at least  

anyway - any idea for a door sign?  You're the best!


----------



## Scooby3x1y

Kristine,

I posted this on the other thread, I don't know if you get notifications from it.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1348391&page=3

The names with Lightning through the letters....How do you do that?  I found a decent graphics program that I had; I'd like to try this out before I bother you for your help.

How do you make the letters see the background?  How do you get them to attach to the background?

Thanks,

Lori


----------



## KristineN

I saw it...not sure how to answer you though. It's not something I can simply explain.

I download the picture to my desktop...then you pick a font and apply the picture as a material.. It has nothing to do about the transparency of the font.

There may be other ways to do this...but I don't know as I don't do names anymore. 



Scooby3x1y said:


> Kristine,
> 
> I posted this on the other thread, I don't know if you get notifications from it.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1348391&page=3
> 
> The names with Lightning through the letters....How do you do that?  I found a decent graphics program that I had; I'd like to try this out before I bother you for your help.
> 
> How do you make the letters see the background?  How do you get them to attach to the background?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Lori


----------



## bevtoy

I have some magnets I use but did not design, just stuff from surfin the web and from the DISboard.  I woul love to have my families names in the letters from the link to this thread they look great.
Hers is a sample of what I do.  I have like 19 and msot are Disney Classic stuff..........








Scooby3x1y said:


> Kristine,
> 
> I posted this on the other thread, I don't know if you get notifications from it.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1348391&page=3
> 
> The names with Lightning through the letters....How do you do that?  I found a decent graphics program that I had; I'd like to try this out before I bother you for your help.
> 
> How do you make the letters see the background?  How do you get them to attach to the background?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Lori


----------



## Zandy595

This would make a good sign for Pirates in the Caribbean night.  I don't have a cruise planned, but I thought someone might be interested in using it.


----------



## LITTLEKID58

Zandy595 said:


> This would make a good sign for Pirates in the Caribbean night.  I don't have a cruise planned, but I thought someone might be interested in using it.



This is very nice TFS


----------



## Scooby3x1y

KristineN said:


> I saw it...not sure how to answer you though. It's not something I can simply explain.
> 
> I download the picture to my desktop...then you pick a font and apply the picture as a material.. It has nothing to do about the transparency of the font.
> 
> There may be other ways to do this...but I don't know as I don't do names anymore.



Was it way too time consuming for you?  You once told me what graphics program you were using, and I can't remember/find it.  Can you give me a heads up?

Thanks!


----------



## flrickd

Zandy595 said:


> This would make a good sign for Pirates in the Caribbean night.  I don't have a cruise planned, but I thought someone might be interested in using it.



Very nice


----------



## Scooby3x1y

Zandy595 said:


> This would make a good sign for Pirates in the Caribbean night.  I don't have a cruise planned, but I thought someone might be interested in using it.



We're not going to CC this time, but it is very cute.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bevtoy

That looks greaat!  Thanks!


Zandy595 said:


> This would make a good sign for Pirates in the Caribbean night.  I don't have a cruise planned, but I thought someone might be interested in using it.


----------



## Zandy595

The Pirates of Castaway Cay picture came from Disney Insider.  I just didn't want anyone to think I was taking credit for making it.


----------



## bevtoy

I know, heres a Pirates Of the Carribean picture I got from a school folder.  I scaned and cropped it to make a magnet.  Just add you own text I think its a beautiful photo. I have one of Jack by him self thats awesome too, from a school folder.







Zandy595 said:


> The Pirates of Castaway Cay picture came from Disney Insider.  I just didn't want anyone to think I was taking credit for making it.


----------



## mindy327

Heres one that I found many years ago. This  I am sure is exactly what you are looking for!


----------



## Scooby3x1y

I'm looking for a Denver Broncos logo.  Does anyone have one or have something they can scan?  Everything I've pulled off the interent hasn't been very good.

Thanks!

Lori


----------



## Zandy595

Scooby3x1y said:


> I'm looking for a Denver Broncos logo.  Does anyone have one or have something they can scan?  Everything I've pulled off the interent hasn't been very good.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Lori


What exactly are you looking for?


----------



## aw24

Hi Kristine,  I sent you a PM a week or two ago.  I am in no hurry to get the designs because we don't travel for a while, but since it was the first time I had sent a pm I'm not sure if you got it.  If not could you please let me know and I will try to send it again.    Thank you so much for everything you do. 

Ann


----------



## Scooby3x1y

Zandy595 said:


> What exactly are you looking for?



You're my hero!  I couldn't find one big enough that didn't pixelize.

Thanks!


----------



## bevtoy

one of ours:


----------



## got2travel

KristineN said:


> here you go


 

Thanks, but is it just me or is anyone else having problems seeing the designs? All I see is the red x. 

Could be my internet filer at work, but there's several that I can't see now that I know I've seen before.


----------



## Scooby3x1y

got2travel said:


> Thanks, but is it just me or is anyone else having problems seeing the designs? All I see is the red x.
> 
> Could be my internet filer at work, but there's several that I can't see now that I know I've seen before.



I see them fine.


----------



## Samlaw97

got2travel said:


> Thanks, but is it just me or is anyone else having problems seeing the designs? All I see is the red x.
> 
> Could be my internet filer at work, but there's several that I can't see now that I know I've seen before.



We can't see them either just a red X where the graphic would be...anyone else having the same issue?


----------



## Fosterk1

Samlaw97 said:


> We can't see them either just a red X where the graphic would be...anyone else having the same issue?




me too....  pics are not showing up but some are....


----------



## Fosterk1

KristineN said:


> most of the designs I make are for t-shirts....
> 
> just print it on an iron on paper..




Kristen, 

Is there any other way to see your designs?  They are just coming up x's for me. Seems that other people are all of the sudden having this problem so it must be a DIS thing.


----------



## flrealtorgrl

Red x's for me too, I haven't had a problem before viewing them on the same computer.


----------



## tiggr33

This is Padalyn's and BFL's door for the Transatlantic


----------



## nenner1

Here is my very first try at a door sign:






I actually did it in word since I am not so good at photoshop....


----------



## LITTLEKID58

nenner1 said:


> Here is my very first try at a door sign:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually did it in word since I am not so good at photoshop....



This is awesome TFS


----------



## poohs4me

I just see a red X as well and changed computers but it did not fix it.   Did anyone figure out the solution?


----------



## tink1963

poohs4me said:


> I just see a red X as well and changed computers but it did not fix it.   Did anyone figure out the solution?



 I think that the site that KristineN may have been using is to host her pics is not available. I have noticed that she has not posted on this thread since may 2nd. I hope everything is ok with her.


----------



## Scooby3x1y

Or she pulled her pictures because people were abusing her graciousness.


----------



## bevtoy

Heres one for an upcoming cruise, actually its 3 we will cut them apart after we print them.


----------



## got2travel

Scooby3x1y said:


> Or she pulled her pictures because people were abusing her graciousness.


 

I think this may be our answer. I do remember her mentioning that some designs ended up on ebay. That's too bad that people would steal like that.


----------



## KristineN

Hi everyone!  I know you have all been wondering where I have gone....I needed to take a break and try to regroup. Sometimes real life issues have a way of rearing their ugly head when you least expect it....

truthfully, it has really bothered me that this Dis person has taken designs and concepts and has, and continues, to sell them on eBay...this is especially true since finances have come into play more than I want them to...I could go on and on about the nitty gritty, but the fact it that I have to make some tough decisions. I have toyed with the idea about selling my designs on eBay...not that I believe this this is necessarily the right or ethical thing to do...but truly just a matter of dollars & cents. I feel like I am between a rock & a hard place...I either need to find an additional source of income, leaving me no time to do designs...or try selling some on eBay. Both choices not really great ones.

I am sorry that I let some of you down!!!...I have really enjoyed getting to know many of you...as soon as I figure things out...I will let you guys know.

Best wishes to all of you!

Kristine


----------



## Fosterk1

bevtoy said:


> Heres one for an upcoming cruise, actually its 3 we will cut them apart after we print them.




*Where did you find the Beauty and the Beast image? My daughter would love it.

Thanks*


----------



## Fosterk1

double post


----------



## Fosterk1

KristineN said:


> Hi everyone!  I know you have all been wondering where I have gone....I needed to take a break and try to regroup. Sometimes real life issues have a way of rearing their ugly head when you least expect it....
> 
> truthfully, it has really bothered me that this Dis person has taken designs and concepts and has, and continues, to sell them on eBay...this is especially true since finances have come into play more than I want them to...I could go on and on about the nitty gritty, but the fact it that I have to make some tough decisions. I have toyed with the idea about selling my designs on eBay...not that I believe this this is necessarily the right or ethical thing to do...but truly just a matter of dollars & cents. I feel like I am between a rock & a hard place...I either need to find an additional source of income, leaving me no time to do designs...or try selling some on eBay. Both choices not really great ones.
> 
> I am sorry that I let some of you down!!!...I have really enjoyed getting to know many of you...as soon as I figure things out...I will let you guys know.
> 
> Best wishes to all of you!
> 
> Kristine



*
Good luck in whatever you decide to do. Keep in mind that it against eBays policies to sell items that have been made using copyrighted images. If someone is using the designs of Disney images that you took the time to put together it sounds like, unfortunately, they haven't been caught yet. 
Disney is actually part of eBays Vero program and they do remove auctions and remove eBay sellers who violate these policies.
Here's a link if you decide to report the person who is selling what you have posted on Disboards or want to read more about it.

http://cgi3.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewUserPage&userid=disneyvero

Take care! *


----------



## KristineN

I am indeed fully aware of that......

& Disney better get cracking because there is a TON of people selling:

t shirt designs
mouse pads
ear rings
key chains
lighters
clocks
various charms
etc etc etc etc etc etc etc

but, thanks for the link....very interesting


----------



## Scooby3x1y

Kristine,

Can Ebay stop them? Would it help if we complained to Ebay?  I would be happy to complain, as I'm sure many other would too.  It would be the least we could do to begin to repay your generousity.


----------



## KristineN

I did complain...if anything, they have added even more designs...

I have too much going on that I want to get too wrapped up in a fight...


----------



## Fosterk1

Scooby3x1y said:


> Kristine,
> 
> Can Ebay stop them? Would it help if we complained to Ebay?  I would be happy to complain, as I'm sure many other would too.  It would be the least we could do to begin to repay your generousity.



*No your complaints to eBay won't do anything... You need to complain to Disney. There is a phone number and email address for Disney eBay Vero complaints at the bottom of the previous link I provided. 
eBay will only do something if it is your property that is being sold. Disney images for a door sign only belong to Disney...*


----------



## KristineN

yep...personal use is fine...but when money comes into play...the whole infringement issue begins..

I am sure most people can get away with it once...pleading ignorance. I am sure it isn't until you do it again that it gets hairy


----------



## aw24

I just wanted to say how sorry I am that this person continues to do this to you.  You have been so gracious to all of us by sharing your designs and spending your time to personalize them for us, there is no reason you should feel you let anyone down.  I hope all of this works out for you.  Again thank you for everything you have done for us.

Ann


----------



## auntsue1

It's too bad that one person (or is it more I truly don't know!) ruined it for the rest of us.  Your designs were spectacular! I used to just enjoy reading this thread just to see your designs.  You made 2 for me that I would never sell on e-bay.  They are your designs made for me.  I hope whatever you do it's still in designing,  you have a knack for it


----------



## KristineN

I am feeling the love...so I have moved some designs to my new link "Kristine's Kreations"

check them out...


----------



## jamielynn

Hey KristineN!

I have said it before and I will say it again. Your designs are spectacular! Do know that there are many of us out here wishing only the best for your future decisions. Thank you for all of the past designs and PM tips for making our own. They are all treasured.


----------



## auntsue1

I viewed your Kristine's Creations & I'm glad I still have a place to view them!   I noticed your name on them... Good for you!  Just like an artist you should be signing your work!


----------



## hawaiian mickey

Aloha,

I just want to thank you for making such beautiful designs for everyone. Being so unselfish will be rewarded.
If you charge for your designs or not we'll be knocking on your door (no pun intended).
You made our family very happy with the designs you made for us.

mahalo

hawaiian mickey


----------



## bevtoy

Fosterk1 said:


> *Where did you find the Beauty and the Beast image? My daughter would love it.
> 
> Thanks*


I saw it surfing the web and then cut it out of its original surroundings, here it is plus another of Belle that I like a lot.


----------



## got2travel

Thanks for the explanation Kristine. We all understand that you must do what is best for you and your family. Thanks for sharing you talent with us. 

Best wishes and pixie dust for your situation.


----------



## Fosterk1

bevtoy said:


> I saw it surfing the web and then cut it out of its original surroundings, here it is plus another of Belle that I like a lot.



Thanks! My 4yr old is a Belle-aholic!


----------



## poohs4me

Thank you for sharing your beautiful designs. Have you thought about adding a watermark in addition to your name? I do not know what software program you are using, but some of them make it very easy to embed a background design.  I think it is terrible that a fellow DISer is selling your designs on ebay.


----------



## CinderellaBride12

I'm so sorry that someone is being irresponsible and ignorant making it horrible on you. There always seems to be someone to ruin it for everyone else. Your work is amazing and you are very gifted with an awesome talent. I hope things get better and that the one person can mature to become a better person.  We're here for you.


----------



## LITTLEKID58

Tfs


----------



## Fosterk1

bump 

*anyone else have any door signs to share. I love looking at them *


----------



## ericamanda01

Zandy595 said:


> This would make a good sign for Pirates in the Caribbean night.  I don't have a cruise planned, but I thought someone might be interested in using it.



Where on the disney insider did you find this? I can't find it anywhere, although I'm sure i'm looking in the wrong place!


----------



## disney1990

KristineN said:


> Hi everyone!  I know you have all been wondering where I have gone....I needed to take a break and try to regroup. Sometimes real life issues have a way of rearing their ugly head when you least expect it....
> 
> truthfully, it has really bothered me that this Dis person has taken designs and concepts and has, and continues, to sell them on eBay...this is especially true since finances have come into play more than I want them to...I could go on and on about the nitty gritty, but the fact it that I have to make some tough decisions. I have toyed with the idea about selling my designs on eBay...not that I believe this this is necessarily the right or ethical thing to do...but truly just a matter of dollars & cents. I feel like I am between a rock & a hard place...I either need to find an additional source of income, leaving me no time to do designs...or try selling some on eBay. Both choices not really great ones.
> 
> I am sorry that I let some of you down!!!...I have really enjoyed getting to know many of you...as soon as I figure things out...I will let you guys know.
> 
> Best wishes to all of you!
> 
> Kristine


\

Kristine - I will miss seeing your great designs on the Dis Board.  I hope you figure out what you need to do.  We are all here to support you.  Good Luck!


----------



## KristineN

Hi all....I am back. I can't guarantee how long I will be able to afford to hang around...but we will see....

here's some stuff:

Cruises:


----------



## KristineN




----------



## KristineN




----------



## KristineN




----------



## Bareacuda

Welcome back... your work is just wonderful. Hope you dont have the trouble arise again.

     Ann


----------



## Deb T.

Hi Kristine, 

So glad to see you back posting your amazing designs again.    You are very, very talented and I LOVE seeing all the wonderful things you come up with!  

Deb T.


----------



## auntsue1

KristineN said:


>



I hope all goes well for you this time!!!  I missed your designs.  I'm not sure how you meant cruising in this picture, but you might want to add an "i" after the "u".


----------



## auntsue1

I can't believe I'm asking you, but could you PRETTY please    make me a magnet using the theme cruising the Mediterranean with the Magic.  Use my dis name auntsue1.  We leave June 14th!  We can't wait!

Thanks
Sue


----------



## KristineN

too much  



auntsue1 said:


> I hope all goes well for you this time!!!  I missed your designs.  I'm not sure how you meant cruising in this picture, but you might want to add an "i" after the "u".


----------



## KristineN




----------



## KristineN




----------



## Zandy595

ericamanda01 said:


> Where on the disney insider did you find this? I can't find it anywhere, although I'm sure i'm looking in the wrong place!


It's a pin trading thing that's going to happen on the cruise ships.  I'm trying to find a link for you, but so far I haven't been able to.


----------



## got2travel

woo hoo....I was just thinking over the weekend that it was sad how this thread has died down....glad you could post a few designs again Kristine.


----------



## KristineN

new one


----------



## marcij

KristineN said:


> new one



Love it!  It's darling!  Great work, as usual!


----------



## Tonya2426

on the 5/27/07 sailing on the Wonder






I put this on our boarding t-shirts and made beach bags also.  My family was very impressed.   

It was also my parents anniversary so I wanted to "show them some love".   






I also made the mickey ears for our cabin number - so thanks to the person who posted the pattern - it was very cute.


----------



## Disneyfunforfamily

Kristine
I went to your website to see if there was some way that I could request one of your magnets (or two) and pay you for them?  Do you take orders or is it something that you do just for your own cruises?  I tried to find some way to email you, but couldn't.  Please let me know.  I can give you my email address if you would be willing to create one/two for me and I can pay you.  I live in Chicago also!  Your work is wonderful!!!!!  We are sailing for the first time on Disney in Sept. and this is the first time I have been on this board - I love it!
Thanks!
Jonna

Edited to say to Kristine - I went back and read more pages and see that maybe you aren't selling the magnets anymore.  If you are please let me know if not - your designs are wonderful and hopefully I can figure something out for our door.  You are very talented!!!!


----------



## tokyodisneydad

I went through all of this sight and enjoyed all the creative ideas for doors. My family and I are going on our first cruise ever in August. I just wish I was a little more computer savvy. I know my daughters would love a sign for our door.


----------



## LUVMICKEY

I just have to say that I've had the best time looking at alot of the door magnet designs on this thread.  They are pretty incredible.  KristineN, keep up you beautiful work.  Your so talented.


----------



## gydell

I pmed you and hope you get it. Moving this to the 1st page.


----------



## gydell

bumping.....


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

Here's our DIS door! Thanks for the DISigns fellow DIS'ers!


----------



## RweTHEREyet

NoFussRuss said:


> Here is what my door looked like - the center was actually 5 pages (8X11) making for 22" x 24" sign and then I made about 9 Mickey head shamrocks to scatter around the sign.



Please tell me where you got that wonderful countdown clock in your signature.  Did you create it or is it available for anyone to use.  It is such a classic.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

NoFussRuss said:


> Here is what my door looked like - the center was actually 5 pages (8X11) making for 22" x 24" sign and then I made about 9 Mickey head shamrocks to scatter around the sign.



Please tell me where you got that wonderful countdown clock.  Did you create it or is it available for anyone to use.  It is such a classic.


----------



## Peaceableone

I would like to share my designs.  Basically, I downloaded the Disney and Caribbean/Pirate fonts, found the image I liked and edited in Power Point.  Power Point allowed me to save as a JPEG.  I took those JPEGS to WalMart and they printed them as 8x10's at their photo booth.  While I was waiting I was looking around and found the 8x10 magnet sheets on clearance (and of course took all three packages).  So, my next step is to make the photo paper stronger (right?), laminate, then add the magnets.  I am thinking about just cutting the magnet paper and putting strips across the back side.  

My hubby and kids are very impressed with these too .  I have one more sign to make.  I have one for each day (4 days only), and want to do one for Castaway Cay, with Mickey in a hammock.  I'm looking for a background where the sky has an image of Mickey in the clouds and the Wonder in the water.  Has anyone seen this background that could point me to it?  I also plan to do the large Mickey Ears for the door (around the round port hole room number) and have picked up some Home Depot Mickey Ears for decorations.  I think I have some Mickey hands around and I'll add those to the door decorations.  I had seen somewhere on DisBoards too.. a bunch of various Mickey hats to add to add between the Mickey Ears (I have to good looking for that again too).

I hope you like my images as much as we do .

Day 1 as we are sailing to Nassau:
Note: this original image was for 2000, I managed to do an ok job of changing Goofy's '0' to a '7'.






For whichever night is Pirate Night:
I had seen someone else change the 'OF' to 'IN' and copied that.  My hubby had the idea to make the coin on the headband a Mickey coin (I like the touch). My son came up with the saying.





For our last night, and I'm jumping the gun, but I'm pretty sure our crew will be great..but Thank You's are important too...






When its ready.. For the Day we spend In Castaway Cay:
(image pending)


----------



## 100acrewooddoc

Kristine,

I visited your website to order pictures, and I was wondering is there anyway to make it personalized?  I'm assuming that I would just receive the pictures as is, without your name on it.  Can it be personalized on your website?  Please advise.  Currently, I'm looking at the Villan bad to the bone picture and the girls just want to have fun.  Thanks.

Cindy


----------



## bevtoy

I love seeing all the different door signs and designs.  More if anyone has some?


----------



## Peaceableone

I love that patriotic mouse.. I need to get that just to have on the door!


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## 100acrewooddoc

KristineN said:


>



Hi Kristine,
I think I sent a PM to you regarding magnets.  I'm sorry if I'm repeating myself. I'm not forum literate .  Anyway, I'm curious about ordering magnets from you if it's possible.  I see you have a site I can go to, but I wanted to have them personalized.  Is there anyway I can do that?
Thanks, and I hope I'm not being too much of a  

Cindy


----------



## sherrlon

KristineN,

I was wondering if you could tell me what you used (plug-in) or process to make the letters in the tinkerbell pirate in the bubble ears?  I have Photoshop and Paint Shop Pro. I also have bladepro and eyecandy.
 I love your ideas and your door magnets are great!  I am going to make some for our cruise and wanted to make the text similiar.

thanks!


----------



## nzdisneymom

Woo-hoo - I just made our first door sign!  Thanks for all the tips, links and ideas.


----------



## JennyW

Where do you all find these great high resolution images to put in your signs?  I'm not sure where to start!  Thanks.


----------



## tokyodisneydad

Hi quick ? for the experienced cruisers. After the cruise is there some way to leave or donate door signs for people on the next cruise? Im making alot of signs and will bring back all the personalized ones but have several generic ones that could be used again. This will be our only cruise for a VERY LONG time so I won't need them after the cruise.


----------



## DreamCruiser100

I have enjoyed browsing through this thread SOO MUCH!!!! Thank you all for sharing such fabulous designs. Here is my first attempt.....


----------



## WDWLVR

Ladies and gentlemen - please remember the DIS Guidelines
especially this one:

*1.  FOR                                                                        SALE                                                                      *For sale ads are strictly prohibited on any of the DISboards.  Anyone posting such ads will have their post deleted. This same policy applies to links to your ebay/auction listings . *"For sale" posts includes **requests for donations*.  If you are participating in or wish to promote a charitable event, please email the webmaster at webmaster@wdwinfo.com for permission first. (You will be asked to provide proof that the organization is legitimate.) Until your request is approved, we ask that you do not post about it on the boards.

This thread is for sharing ideas and designs.  It is not for selling those designs.

Thank you!


----------



## tokyodisneydad

Is that post about my post? All I was asking was what do people do with signs after they use them. Throw them away, leave them on board, what? Sorry if I broke some kind of rule,


----------



## TiggerKing

tokyodisneydad said:


> Is that post about my post? All I was asking was what do people do with signs after they use them. Throw them away, leave them on board, what? Sorry if I broke some kind of rule,



No, I don't believe it was your post.  In catching up, I read other posts about going to a specific web site to order someone else's designs, and that was probably what the moderator was referring to in their notice.


----------



## nzdisneymom

JennyW said:


> Where do you all find these great high resolution images to put in your signs?  I'm not sure where to start!  Thanks.



Jenny - ours is from Disney - at their DeskTop Stop - I don't remember how I actually got there but it's where you can download backgrounds for your computer.  I have seen other doorsigns in the thread that have used this same one.  

My DS was watching over my shoulder as I was working on it and commented about how I was leaving the "where it came from" visible and how that is really important so that the people who made it / where I got it get credit and so others can see where it came from if they want to make their own.   He's only 9.  He said they learned about that stuff in computer / technology class at school.


----------



## bevtoy

Thanks for tip about this website.  The resolution allows for full size beautiful color prints!


----------



## TiggerKing

bevtoy said:


> Thanks for tip about this website.  The resolution allows for full size beautiful color prints!



Really cool looking signs!  I like the trend I have seen on here recently about using a sign to thank the crew.  That will definitely be used by me next year!


----------



## bevtoy

TiggerKing said:


> Really cool looking signs!  I like the trend I have seen on here recently about using a sign to thank the crew.  That will definitely be used by me next year!


Thank-you!


----------



## JennyW

nzdisneymom said:


> Jenny - ours is from Disney - at their DeskTop Stop - I don't remember how I actually got there but it's where you can download backgrounds for your computer.  I have seen other doorsigns in the thread that have used this same one.



Thank you!  Now I have all kinds of new fun in front of me.


----------



## CinderellaBride12

I Love all the signs! Great job everyone!!


----------



## Donald & Daisy Duck

Jenny:

How did you make your signs?  What program did you use to add your cruise information onto the wallpaper/screensaver you downloaded?  Can you explain to me how to do it?


----------



## KristineN

haven't posted a design in a while...here is a new color scheme...


----------



## tinkerone

just bumping.  i want to get the answer to how to do this as well.


----------



## JennyW

Kristine, where did you get the Disney fonts?  Also, how did you fill in the letters with the images?  It looks great!


----------



## TwoOwls

If you use any of the desktop stop images, can you edit out the "Disney.com since it is for personal use?


----------



## jxburns

What are some other sites to find sign ideas (clipart/wallpaper that can be edited).  Disney Desktop stop is a great place but I would love to check out other options.  & while my personal search has yielded a couple of possibilities I feel my searches arent finding the same level of quality as Dis Desk or some of the sign quality I am seeing on this thread.

Any/all  suggestions appreciated.


----------



## bevtoy

Here is a site with free Disney Fonts:
http://www.disneyexperience.com/fonts.html


----------



## 100acrewooddoc

Does anyone know where I can find pictures of the princesses making funny faces and acting "unprincess" like.  Of course I mean not showing good manners.  This is a family site after all.


----------



## Mom24Princesses

A few months back I did a search on Google images and found a lot of good graphics too.  I searched for "Disney Cruise Lines" and got pix of the ships and DCL ad pix.  I searched different "Disney" themes and found a lot.



For my signs last time I cut and pasted between Word and Paint until I got  what I wanted.  I don't have special software.  Here are a couple of my old ones.  I have been collecting graphics for our 2008 signs BUT am waiting to make them until it is nearer.







DD's Door Day 1






DH and My Door Day 1


----------



## Mozart

100acrewooddoc said:


> Does anyone know where I can find pictures of the princesses making funny faces and acting "unprincess" like.  Of course I mean not showing good manners.  This is a family site after all.




I know the one you're talking about.  My wife absolutely loves that one.  It's one of Kristine's designs.


----------



## TwoOwls

jxburns said:


> What are some other sites to find sign ideas (clipart/wallpaper that can be edited).  Disney Desktop stop is a great place but I would love to check out other options.  & while my personal search has yielded a couple of possibilities I feel my searches arent finding the same level of quality as Dis Desk or some of the sign quality I am seeing on this thread.
> 
> Any/all  suggestions appreciated.


On this site there is a design forum. Someone posted the link to it, let's see...
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=9651680&postcount=1


----------



## Peaceableone

If anyone has "Word" and is interested in how to make your letters be filled with the Disney images..  This works for me..

1st)  Find the Disney image you want to use.
2nd) From WORD, do Insert, Picture, Word Art.
3rd) Pick your image and write your name.
4th) From the Word Art Toolbar, Select Format Word Art (or Right click on the image and select  Format Word Art).
5th) Under 'Colors and Lines' tab, select the drop down box for Color and pick fill effects.  Click the Picture tab, then the select picture button.  Then ok.
6th) Done   -- I hope it works for you.


----------



## Donald & Daisy Duck

TwoOwls said:


> If you use any of the desktop stop images, can you edit out the "Disney.com since it is for personal use?



Okay, I'm not computer smart.....what program do you use to "edit out" stuff?


----------



## dee47

Donald & Daisy Duck said:


> Okay, I'm not computer smart.....what program do you use to "edit out" stuff?



Any photo editing program will do -- Adobe Elements, Adobe Photoshop, Microsft Digital Image Pro, Micorsoft Picture It! (is that still made?)...

Here's our 10-night Xmas cruise door:


----------



## faireygod mother

100acrewooddoc said:


> Does anyone know where I can find pictures of the princesses making funny faces and acting "unprincess" like.  Of course I mean not showing good manners.  This is a family site after all.



Do you mean this one:
http://picasaweb.google.com/kristin...photo?authkey=_BSKyaJDDag#5071612695473264626


----------



## got2travel

Peaceableone said:


> If anyone has "Word" and is interested in how to make your letters be filled with the Disney images.. This works for me..
> 
> 1st) Find the Disney image you want to use.
> 2nd) From WORD, do Insert, Picture, Word Art.
> 3rd) Pick your image and write your name.
> 4th) From the Word Art Toolbar, Select Format Word Art (or Right click on the image and select Format Word Art).
> 5th) Under 'Colors and Lines' tab, select the drop down box for Color and pick fill effects. Click the Picture tab, then the select picture button. Then ok.
> 6th) Done  -- I hope it works for you.


 


THANK YOU....THANK YOU....THANK YOU     

Who knew it was that easy!


----------



## TwoOwls

Peaceableone said:


> If anyone has "Word" and is interested in how to make your letters be filled with the Disney images..  This works for me..



Where should I send the cookies? Thank you so much.


----------



## LITTLEKID58

Peaceableone said:


> If anyone has "Word" and is interested in how to make your letters be filled with the Disney images..  This works for me..
> 
> 1st)  Find the Disney image you want to use.
> 2nd) From WORD, do Insert, Picture, Word Art.
> 3rd) Pick your image and write your name.
> 4th) From the Word Art Toolbar, Select Format Word Art (or Right click on the image and select  Format Word Art).
> 5th) Under 'Colors and Lines' tab, select the drop down box for Color and pick fill effects.  Click the Picture tab, then the select picture button.  Then ok.
> 6th) Done   -- I hope it works for you.



THANK YOU SO MUCH>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## 100acrewooddoc

Yes, I first saw the design on one of Kristine's pages.  I've been to the link you sent me to actually order the design, but I wanted to make sure her name wasn't accross the front of it, and I wanted to have the girls names on it.  I never got an answer back so I thought, funny me, maybe I could do it myself.  Here's hoping she will respond to my PMs


----------



## MickeyBeast

This is the one we are using for our August 3 day / 4 day back to back cruise. Thanks to Amy for the excellent work!!!!!!!


----------



## nzdisneymom

Here's what we're using for our day in Pisa.






This door sign designing is too much fun!  I should be finishing packing.


----------



## bevtoy

100acrewooddoc said:


> Does anyone know where I can find pictures of the princesses making funny faces and acting "unprincess" like.  Of course I mean not showing good manners.  This is a family site after all.


 Heres one of (I Think) Kirstens creations that you might want?  I would love the picture by itself if anyone has it.


----------



## nzdisneymom

Peaceableone said:


> If anyone has "Word" and is interested in how to make your letters be filled with the Disney images..  This works for me..
> 
> 1st)  Find the Disney image you want to use.
> 2nd) From WORD, do Insert, Picture, Word Art.
> 3rd) Pick your image and write your name.
> 4th) From the Word Art Toolbar, Select Format Word Art (or Right click on the image and select  Format Word Art).
> 5th) Under 'Colors and Lines' tab, select the drop down box for Color and pick fill effects.  Click the Picture tab, then the select picture button.  Then ok.
> 6th) Done   -- I hope it works for you.



Thanks so much for these instructions.  I was able to do the same technique in Power Point!


----------



## 100acrewooddoc

Cindy D.

Thank you so much.  This is exactly the one I was looking for. I hope I can come up with a creative twist to make it our own.   The door magnets on this site are clever and creative.  I'm eager to get started. 

Thanks again. 


 Cindy M.


----------



## Donald & Daisy Duck

dee47 said:


> Any photo editing program will do -- Adobe Elements, Adobe Photoshop, Microsft Digital Image Pro, Micorsoft Picture It! (is that still made?)...



Thanks for your help!


----------



## nzdisneymom

100acrewooddoc said:


> Cindy D.
> 
> Thank you so much.  This is exactly the one I was looking for. I hope I can come up with a creative twist to make it our own.   The door magnets on this site are clever and creative.



Wish that was me that helped, but it was BevToy.  I hadn't seen that picture before of the princesses, but it reminded me of that Mother Goose and Grimm comic with the Disney princesses in it.  Kinda has that same feel to it.


----------



## CinderellaBride12

bevtoy said:


> Heres one of (I Think) Kirstens creations that you might want?  I would love the picture by itself if anyone has it.




I found this on-line a while back. I'm assuming you don't want a design just the full picture and if that is the case here you go:


----------



## bevtoy

Thanks a million!  My DD's will love this!




CinderellaBride12 said:


> I found this on-line a while back. I'm assuming you don't want a design just the full picture and if that is the case here you go:


----------



## Linda Bell

CinderellaBride12 said:


> I found this on-line a while back. I'm assuming you don't want a design just the full picture and if that is the case here you go:



Thank you for posting this!  I have been trying to find the artist for it to see about use and this is the first time it's been big enough to read.

Her name is Brianna Garcia and unfortunately you can only use her stuff for icons.
http://bri-chan.deviantart.com/  Has some more of her things.  They are quite wonderful.  It also has a large version of the princesses. 

Linda


----------



## dahuffy

bevtoy said:


> Heres one of (I Think) Kirstens creations that you might want?  I would love the picture by itself if anyone has it.



  This ones hilarious!


----------



## bevtoy

Linda Bell said:


> Thank you for posting this!  I have been trying to find the artist for it to see about use and this is the first time it's been big enough to read.
> 
> Her name is Brianna Garcia and unfortunately you can only use her stuff for icons.
> http://bri-chan.deviantart.com/  Has some more of her things.  They are quite wonderful.  It also has a large version of the princesses.
> 
> Linda


Thanks for the site her work is amazing!


----------



## KATHINOWA

Peaceableone said:


> If anyone has "Word" and is interested in how to make your letters be filled with the Disney images..  This works for me..
> 
> 1st)  Find the Disney image you want to use.
> 2nd) From WORD, do Insert, Picture, Word Art.
> 3rd) Pick your image and write your name.
> 4th) From the Word Art Toolbar, Select Format Word Art (or Right click on the image and select  Format Word Art).
> 5th) Under 'Colors and Lines' tab, select the drop down box for Color and pick fill effects.  Click the Picture tab, then the select picture button.  Then ok.
> 6th) Done   -- I hope it works for you.




Thanks for posting this!  It's awesome!


----------



## tokyodisneydad

Thank you for posting the WORD instructions. I tried and tried and tried, but don't know what I'm doing wrong. I finally gave up. I'm just really computer stupid. I can't even figure out how to post a picture here. 
I only wanted to make my family some name signs. Anyway thanks for trying to help. :'(


----------



## tink1963

tokyodisneydad said:


> Thank you for posting the WORD instructions. I tried and tried and tried, but don't know what I'm doing wrong. I finally gave up. I'm just really computer stupid. I can't even figure out how to post a picture here.
> I only wanted to make my family some name signs. Anyway thanks for trying to help. :'(



I had the same problem, but... I did come up with another way. 

Open Word
Under the insert menu, choose picture-word art. Pick the type of word art and enter your text.

You need to have the drawing tool bar open for the next part.

On the drawing tool bar, click on the the "fill" button, click on "fill effects",choose the picture tab,select picture, which will allow you to browse you files. Insert you picture and then click ok.
This will fill the word. 

Hope this works for you


----------



## CinderellaBride12

Not a problem everyone! I've found a MILLION disney pictures on that deviant art site that I love! Hope it makes ur daughters day!


----------



## sherrlon

Here are 2 door magnets I made for our first cruise on the Wonder in Sept.
I tried to think of something differnt and cute to do...
I have never posted pics before so I hope I did it right!


----------



## dahuffy

sherrlon said:


> Here are 2 door magnets I made for our first cruise on the Wonder in Sept.
> I tried to think of something differnt and cute to do...
> I have never posted pics before so I hope I did it right!



Really cute!


----------



## bevtoy

Wow those are great! Could you post the pictures without the words for others to use?




sherrlon said:


> Here are 2 door magnets I made for our first cruise on the Wonder in Sept.
> I tried to think of something differnt and cute to do...
> I have never posted pics before so I hope I did it right!


----------



## LUVMICKEY

bevtoy said:


> Wow those are great! Could you post the pictures without the words for others to use?



Love these door magnets.  I'm trying to come up with ideas now for our next cruise.  It'll probably take me a while cause I'm not real good at stuff like that but I'm going to give it my best shot.


----------



## bevtoy

Would it be off topic to post backgrounds that people can use as they wish to create a magnet, for instance:


----------



## tokyodisneydad

I think posting pictures that us computer dummies could use is a GREAT help and idea! Thanks!! Now can someone explain how to put words on the posters once I save it to my computer?


----------



## CinderellaBride12

sherrlon said:


> Here are 2 door magnets I made for our first cruise on the Wonder in Sept.
> I tried to think of something differnt and cute to do...
> I have never posted pics before so I hope I did it right!



WoW! They look great!


----------



## bevtoy

tokyodisneydad said:


> I think posting pictures that us computer dummies could use is a GREAT help and idea! Thanks!! Now can someone explain how to put words on the posters once I save it to my computer?



I use a card program such as  "Print Workshop", it has the ability to add text to graphics.


----------



## bevtoy

The newspaper clipping is so clever.  How did you do that?




sherrlon said:


> Here are 2 door magnets I made for our first cruise on the Wonder in Sept.
> I tried to think of something differnt and cute to do...
> I have never posted pics before so I hope I did it right!


----------



## JsMom2

tokyodisneydad said:


> I think posting pictures that us computer dummies could use is a GREAT help and idea! Thanks!! Now can someone explain how to put words on the posters once I save it to my computer?



I'm no genius with this stuff, so I use powerpoint to make the signs.  Once you've saved the picture you want to your computer you can just insert it into your powerpoint slide.  

Then add a text box wherever you want text, and you are good to go!

You can either print from powerpoint, or turn it into a jpg by doing a 

Edit-Select All - Copy

Open up Microsoft Paint then do Edit Paste

Save As - newfilename.jpg

I'm sure there are better more, eloquent ways to do it, but that's the only way I know how to do it for now.


----------



## mishoe01

Hi Kristen - 

First of all I want to echo everyone else's comments - your work is AMAZING! and it's really sad that someone is doing what they're doing to you..not nice at all.

Secondly - I saw your work on your other website - again, great work!  What would I need to do if I'd like to request your services to personalize some for me??  

Thanks so much!


----------



## MrsJobba1

Here are some of the door signs I've made for my med cruise (next week  )!


----------



## sherrlon

bevtoy said:


> The newspaper clipping is so clever.  How did you do that?



Thanks!  I used Paint Shop Pro.  It has a way to make things look like aged newspaper.  I thought it would be cute to print up a few of them and put a new one out everyday.  Sort of a running headline!  

There are some tutorials on the internet on how to do them.  Just type in "aged newspaper tutorial"


----------



## sherrlon

MrsJobba1 said:


> Here are some of the door signs I've made for my med cruise (next week  )!



Very cute!  I love the water droplet background!


----------



## Maddie's Nana

Sherrlon - How did you make the sign with Mickey & Minnie on the beach with the Wonder in the background?  It is so cute.  Did you use Paint Shop?


----------



## sherrlon

Maddie's Nana said:


> Sherrlon - How did you make the sign with Mickey & Minnie on the beach with the Wonder in the background?  It is so cute.  Did you use Paint Shop?



Thanks!
I used Paint Shop Pro.
To make Mickey and Minnie I used paint shop pro's tubes to make the water and sand.  Then I just cut and paste Mickey and Minnie onto the background I made.  
 They have an "aged newspaper setting" under the effects menu.  You can just make a newspaper black and white, then use the effects menu to make it look sorta older.


----------



## sherrlon

one more door magnet


----------



## KristineN

I was bored and had a minute...


----------



## Donald & Daisy Duck

I need a little help.  I have a paint shop program and I have downloaded pictures from Disney Desktop.  Okay...now the problem....I don't know how to edit out the words - "disney desktop" using the paint shop program.  Can anyone tell me how to do it.  Thanks so much!!


----------



## Ski-and-Sea

sherrlon said:


> one more door magnet



That is fantastic - what font is that and where did you get the background?


----------



## bevtoy

Now THAT is great!




sherrlon said:


> one more door magnet


----------



## bevtoy

Donald & Daisy Duck said:


> I need a little help.  I have a paint shop program and I have downloaded pictures from Disney Desktop.  Okay...now the problem....I don't know how to edit out the words - "disney desktop" using the paint shop program.  Can anyone tell me how to do it.  Thanks so much!!


Can you crop the picture to omit the words? Or else place something with a colored background over them.


----------



## nenner1

Donald & Daisy Duck said:


> I need a little help.  I have a paint shop program and I have downloaded pictures from Disney Desktop.  Okay...now the problem....I don't know how to edit out the words - "disney desktop" using the paint shop program.  Can anyone tell me how to do it.  Thanks so much!!




Donald & Daisy...

Look in the toobar for an "eraser" tool...and drag it over the words.
(It shouldn't take the background with it...)
I don't have Paintshop Pro but that works in photoshop


----------



## sherrlon

Ski-and-Sea said:


> That is fantastic - what font is that and where did you get the background?



Here is the link to the pirate font.  They have lots to choose from.  

http://www.moorstation.org/typoasis/pirates/index.htm

I just cropped good ol' Jack from a picture I found on the web.  I can't remember where the background came from, sorry!

I am glad you like it!


----------



## Ski-and-Sea

sherrlon said:


> Here is the link to the pirate font.  They have lots to choose from.
> 
> http://www.moorstation.org/typoasis/pirates/index.htm
> 
> I just cropped good ol' Jack from a picture I found on the web.  I can't remember where the background came from, sorry!
> 
> I am glad you like it!



I got the fonts......many thanks.....


----------



## nzdisneymom

Here's what we ended up with on our door on the MAgic.


----------



## scottishwee35

nzdisneymom said:


> Here's what we ended up with on our door on the MAgic.



Hi Cindy

I took my camera and photo your door sign then guess what I forgot take photo of my door signs  

I took lot of photos and I cannot believe that I forgot to photo my OWN door signs.


Scottishwee35


----------



## goofy4tink

My almost 14 y/o dd decided that our door had to have something special on it for our first cruise in a week or so. So, she printed out a bunch of photos of us all on vacation in WDW, pasted them onto a piece of green stock, with all screen names on it and such, then got it laminated and asked me to put some magnetic tape on the back!! It is so terrific....she showed such creativity!! Now our door will not be empty!!


----------



## Laurabearz

Peaceableone said:


> If anyone has "Word" and is interested in how to make your letters be filled with the Disney images..  This works for me..
> 
> 1st)  Find the Disney image you want to use.
> 2nd) From WORD, do Insert, Picture, Word Art.
> 3rd) Pick your image and write your name.
> 4th) From the Word Art Toolbar, Select Format Word Art (or Right click on the image and select  Format Word Art).
> 5th) Under 'Colors and Lines' tab, select the drop down box for Color and pick fill effects.  Click the Picture tab, then the select picture button.  Then ok.
> 6th) Done   -- I hope it works for you.



I am going to try this later! Thanks bunches!


----------



## LittleBlue22

sherrlon said:


> one more door magnet



What a hot looking sign


----------



## 100acrewooddoc

I just wanted to thank everyone who submitted pictures that I copied for my own magnets .  Unfortunately I could not figure out how to upload them to this site photobucket did not like the program I used.  I'll have to try another way.  But I went crazy with them.  Anyway if I can't get the pictues up please stop by my stateroom 2075 & 2077.  I even made our fish extender.  I'll work on posting them by the time I leave on Friday. 
Cindy


----------



## redmomof4

what is a fish extender?


----------



## bevtoy

This is a great door magnet.




sherrlon said:


> one more door magnet


----------



## 100acrewooddoc

We just found out this year.  It is a little something you hang off the little fish next to your cabin door.  It's a neat way for people to leave messages in them or a little treat.  I don't know more than that since we've never done it.  This year is a first, and I just noticed were not on the fish extender list.  I think you can also put "fish extender" in the search engine and you'll get more information.
Cindy


----------



## Uncle Servo

bevtoy said:


> This is a great door magnet.



And such a great font....  Nice and piratey...    
And a great background texture...
And a great job of clipping around Jack... and compass... and money...
And a great job of distressing the edges...

Oh heck with it.  Bevtoy said it best -- it's just a great door magnet!


----------



## mustachspot

Here are a couple I made for our upcoming Wonder cruise:


----------



## bevtoy

Love them!  Especially the fish!


----------



## sherrlon

Uncle Servo said:


> And such a great font....  Nice and piratey...
> And a great background texture...
> And a great job of clipping around Jack... and compass... and money...
> And a great job of distressing the edges...
> 
> Oh heck with it.  Bevtoy said it best -- it's just a great door magnet!



awww, thanks!  I really had fun doing it.  My son is 9 1/2 so _really_ into pirates and adventure.  He could care less about Disney stuff unless its Suite Life or Corey in the House(which I can't stand BTW)   so I wanted to do something he would enjoy.


----------



## RBennett

sherrlon said:


> awww, thanks!  I really had fun doing it.  My son is 9 1/2 so _really_ into pirates and adventure.  He could care less about Disney stuff unless its Suite Life or Corey in the House(which I can't stand BTW)   so I wanted to do something he would enjoy.



*Do you take requests??!!!  My DW loves Capt. Jack  almost as much as me, (heck, probably more) and she would LOVE that magnet!!  *


----------



## fluffy bunny

Hi all,

we have just got back from our first cruise on the Wonder (19-23 Aug). Just thought I would post a photo of our door. Thanks to all for the tips which helped bring this together.






Now we need to start saving to book in 2009 and try and better our designs.

Dave


----------



## Tink rules

mustachspot said:


> Here are a couple I made for our upcoming Wonder cruise:




I LOVE the one with Peter Pan!!! 

Where did you get the background for it????


----------



## stillsmiling04@comca

fluffy bunny said:


> Hi all,
> 
> we have just got back from our first cruise on the Wonder (19-23 Aug). Just thought I would post a photo of our door. Thanks to all for the tips which helped bring this together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we need to start saving to book in 2009 and try and better our designs.
> 
> Dave



Neat Door. i am getting some things together for our door at POR this year. 
Where did the large Mickey ears come from and what exactly is on them? I can tell the pics on some but not the writing.


----------



## mickeyluv

fluffy bunny said:


> Hi all,
> 
> we have just got back from our first cruise on the Wonder (19-23 Aug). Just thought I would post a photo of our door. Thanks to all for the tips which helped bring this together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we need to start saving to book in 2009 and try and better our designs.
> 
> Dave



I love your door!  We are going on our first cruise in November on the Wonder.  I love your fish extender also.  Do you mind me asking, did you buy that on the ship?  If so, do you remember how much you paid for it?  Thanks!


----------



## fluffy bunny

Hi,
the big heads are just circles done on word, with a background copied from various images and names and a character put on for each member of the family. I have dug them out of the bags and photographed them so hopefully you can see a bit more detail. I don't have any imaging software, so have to use word and it really can't cope with the amount of info I have put in. The main image was a bit of a nightmare to do, but worth it in the end.











PM me if you want the word versions.

Dave


----------



## stillsmiling04@comca

Thank you for digging them out of your bags. They are so neat. The clipart is perfect. I just saw that Tigger is parasailing, that is so cool. Very neat idea.

I am PMing you


----------



## MSWint

fluffy bunny said:


>



These are very good ... especially with using Microsoft Word only!!!!!

Just curious, what does the "8000" represent in the lower left hand corner?


----------



## Caitsmama

mickeyluv said:


> I love your door!  We are going on our first cruise in November on the Wonder.  I love your fish extender also.  Do you mind me asking, did you buy that on the ship?  If so, do you remember how much you paid for it?  Thanks!



I know i am not the one you asked , but as far as i know, they do NOT sell FE's.. As that is a term that was basically "invented" here on the DIS - i don't know who started it - i am sure someone does.. But there is a whole thread here about them, and patterns for both sew and no sew projects.


----------



## fluffy bunny

MSWint said:


> These are very good ... especially with using Microsoft Word only!!!!!
> 
> Just curious, what does the "8000" represent in the lower left hand corner?



Hi MSWint,

the 8000 was our room number. Right at the front on deck 8.

Dave


----------



## Uncle Servo

fluffy bunny said:


>




I love the parasailing Tigger!!!!!!!


----------



## RweTHEREyet

Here is one that I will probably put on our door next year:


----------



## anewmac

RweTHEREyet said:


> Here is one that I will probably put on our door next year:



Oh thats a great one. Think when the new ships come out you can add another LOL. Wonder if they will look any differnt than the magic and wonder??? Exterier that is!


----------



## RweTHEREyet

Great thought, that hadn't even occurred to me.  Won't it be really interesting to see what differences there are and what the names of the dining rooms are and if the cabins are much different, will they keep the wonderful split bathrooms, and so forth.  

Any bets that the first sailings will be a sell-out.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

This one will be put on our door the last night of our cruise:


----------



## Soccermom-Cheri

RweTHEREyet said:


> Here is one that I will probably put on our door next year:


oh my gosh! The big red boat looks so bland next to the Magic - almost like it was made into a passenger ship as an after thought.


----------



## redmomof4

RweTHEREyet said:


> This one will be put on our door the last night of our cruise:



I love this pic of tink and this idea, do you have it w/out your room number or do you care if I "copy" your idea? We are not on the same cruise.


----------



## crissichef

mickeyluv said:


> I love your door!  We are going on our first cruise in November on the Wonder.  I love your fish extender also.  Do you mind me asking, did you buy that on the ship?  If so, do you remember how much you paid for it?  Thanks!



Yes, please tell where you got the fish extender............it is awesome !!!!


----------



## lowery1226

Kristine...Are you still personalizing your designs for people?  I noticed earlier on this board that you were doing that, but it looks like they are "copyrighted" now?  I love your designs and was just curious.  I am new at all this and leaving in 1 month for our 1st cruise.  HOORAY.  Any help would be great!
Janna


----------



## got2travel

Here's my door from the Med Repo. 






Many images were gifted by other DIS'rs. A few were done myself. I made the fish extender with scissor and hot glue, so no sewing required.


----------



## may_baby06

bevtoy said:


> Would it be off topic to post backgrounds that people can use as they wish to create a magnet, for instance:



I would love to use this for our upcoming disneymoon trip. Perfect for a newly married couple! Thanks!


----------



## scottishwee35

Hi

I cannot believe that I forgot to take the photos of the doorsign while we were on the Cruise!!










Scottishwee35


----------



## bevtoy

may_baby06 said:


> I would love to use this for our upcoming disneymoon trip. Perfect for a newly married couple! Thanks!


You might like this one too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




THere is a link in  my signature to a Thread about graphics psoted so that you can sue them to create your own magnets.  People are pretty good about requests for graphics without words on them.


----------



## redmomof4

We leave on Monday for WDW then cruise on the 16th. I made magnets for both places!! Here are some of ours. Many graphics were found here on the dis and some were even shared by other disers in the graphic thread! Thanks to all of you! We will have two rooms at both places, so we have many...I'll divide them up in the posts...The links are clickable if you want to see them bigger.


----------



## redmomof4

A few more... images are clickable to make them bigger for viewing


----------



## redmomof4

Constructive critism is always appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## Anjelica

I just wanted to double check two things with those who have done this before:

1 - Can I use personal photo's of my family?
2 - I don't necessarily have good luck with the inkjet/magnetic paper so instead I got a few items such as magnetic backing tape as well as the plastic sleeves you can put pictures/photos in and they stick to the fridge, etc. - will those be ok?


----------



## bevtoy

redmomof4 said:


> We leave on Monday for WDW then cruise on the 16th. I made magnets for both places!! Here are some of ours. Many graphics were found here on the dis and some were even shared by other disers in the graphic thread! Thanks to all of you! We will have two rooms at both places, so we have many...I'll divide them up in the posts...The links are clickable if you want to see them bigger.





I would love to have the stick figures to make my family, those are great!


----------



## redmomof4

bevtoy, I can't claim that one. Someone on this thread made it for me...
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1486913&page=21&highlight=stick+figures


----------



## Mimmy Mouse

redmomof4 said:


> We leave on Monday for WDW then cruise on the 16th. I made magnets for both places!! Here are some of ours. Many graphics were found here on the dis and some were even shared by other disers in the graphic thread! Thanks to all of you! We will have two rooms at both places, so we have many...I'll divide them up in the posts...The links are clickable if you want to see them bigger.




Are the doors at WDW metal?


----------



## RweTHEREyet

I have asked the very same question several times and never received an answer.  

If they aren't, how do people put signs on their resort door at WDW?  I need to know, too.


----------



## redmomof4

Mimmy Mouse said:


> Are the doors at WDW metal?



I am not sure, but my husband says they have to be... fire codes and all and he "thinks" he remembers them being metal. I do remember them being very heavy so maybe. But if not, I'll figure something out. My cruise door is metal I know that for a fact so I have some for our cruise too.


----------



## lowery1226

RedMom or anyone else...where did you get the very cute fonts from?  Are they free to download?  I found some pirate fonts, but they wanted me download some type of WinZip? software for $30.00.  Is this the case for all?  Thanks so much for all the info.

Janna  cruising October 6th 2007


----------



## ILoveDisney&Cruising

lowery1226 said:


> ...where did you get the very cute fonts from?



www.i-love-disney.com has many -- right column, "Disney Snags" and then "Disney Cartoon fonts" -- for free!


----------



## dahuffy

Mimmy Mouse said:


> Are the doors at WDW metal?



Ours at POFQ wasn't.  I just ended up placing our sign in the window.


----------



## lowery1226

Thanks so much for the font info...


----------



## redmomof4

ILoveDisney&Cruising said:


> www.i-love-disney.com has many -- right column, "Disney Snags" and then "Disney Cartoon fonts" -- for free!



Thanks for responding so fast, I didn't have the info here at work with me.


----------



## redmomof4

dahuffy said:


> Ours at POFQ wasn't.  I just ended up placing our sign in the window.



oh thank you so much, I wont print any more out then!


----------



## lg3

Okay, we leave tomorrow, and I am just now trying to print my "creation" out - but the magnetic paper keeps getting stuck in the printer after it prints about 2" worth!!!     Anything I can do?


----------



## m4travel

lg3 said:


> Okay, we leave tomorrow, and I am just now trying to print my "creation" out - but the magnetic paper keeps getting stuck in the printer after it prints about 2" worth!!!     Anything I can do?



My color printer won't handle the thicker magnetic paper, either.  Simplest solution was to print the sign on photopaper (I suppose good plain paper would work, too), then attach strips of magnet to the back.  We laminated the photo first, but you might be able to skip that part.  Or if you can laminate, laminate the photo on top of the magnetic sheet and you won't need to add any additional magnets.

But changing to a new printer took care of that problem.  Magnetic sheets are now a 'go'!


----------



## lg3

m4travel said:


> My color printer won't handle the thicker magnetic paper, either.  Simplest solution was to print the sign on photopaper (I suppose good plain paper would work, too), then attach strips of magnet to the back.  We laminated the photo first, but you might be able to skip that part.  Or if you can laminate, laminate the photo on top of the magnetic sheet and you won't need to add any additional magnets.



I finally did it!!  I had the printer recalibrate the paper type:  With my document open, I did File, Print, Properties, Options, Paper Type Sensor Options, the clicked on the "Calibrate Now" button at the bottom and hand fed the paper in - IT WORKED!!!     Thanks so much!!!   I still couldn't get my Mickey ears to size properly, so I had to kind of eyeball it.  That's okay.


----------



## yellowfish78

Not sure if I've posted this already, but here's one I'm using!




...and this one I like the simplicity of it, but feel like it's missing something...


----------



## Beck's mom

yellowfish78 said:


> ...and this one I like the simplicity of it, but feel like it's missing something...



I LOVE this!!!!!!!!!! I think it looks great! I would love to make a sign like that - how do you do it?


----------



## yellowfish78

Beck's mom said:


> I LOVE this!!!!!!!!!! I think it looks great! I would love to make a sign like that - how do you do it?


It's just a scan of the Disney brochure I believe...Then I removed the words and added my own.  
I think what it's missing is that there's too much dead space.  So I might just make this not as tall...and I can fit it right under the door number sign...


----------



## Uncle Servo

yellowfish78 said:


> It's just a scan of the Disney brochure I believe...Then I removed the words and added my own.
> I think what it's missing is that there's too much dead space.  So I might just make this not as tall...and I can fit it right under the door number sign...



You could do that, yes... I think this would also work well if you put that dead space to work as background for other images.  Drop smaller pictures onto the top and bottom to get a layered look -- especially if they come up above the brown part.  

Here's what I'm talking about.  I took your picture and brought it into PowerPoint along with a few pics from our trip to WDW this past Labor Day weekend:






BTW, you may notice that the horrendous 'Epcot Wand' has finally been taken down...


----------



## yellowfish78

Uncle Servo said:


> You could do that, yes... I think this would also work well if you put that dead space to work as background for other images.  Drop smaller pictures onto the top and bottom to get a layered look -- especially if they come up above the brown part.
> 
> Here's what I'm talking about.  I took your picture and brought it into PowerPoint along with a few pics from our trip to WDW this past Labor Day weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, you may notice that the horrendous 'Epcot Wand' has finally been taken down...


That's a great idea!  I like it; I'll have to go through my pics from past trips and see what might look good!  (It's a shame I won't have any wedding pics by the time we leave on the cruise!  That would be PERFECT!)


----------



## tokyodisneydad

Here is a picture of our door. Originally it had Japanese fans in the empty spaces but the magnets wouldn't hold


----------



## nursetanya1973

Tokyodisneydad:  I love your Name signs.  I have been trying to figure out how you did that to get the pictures in the letters.  I have looked through at least 40 pages of this thread, and have done google searches, but can't find it.  Is this something that you made yourself or is there a font for it?  Thanks so much!


----------



## Olivia'sMom

Peaceableone said:


> If anyone has "Word" and is interested in how to make your letters be filled with the Disney images..  This works for me..
> 
> 1st)  Find the Disney image you want to use.
> 2nd) From WORD, do Insert, Picture, Word Art.
> 3rd) Pick your image and write your name.
> 4th) From the Word Art Toolbar, Select Format Word Art (or Right click on the image and select  Format Word Art).
> 5th) Under 'Colors and Lines' tab, select the drop down box for Color and pick fill effects.  Click the Picture tab, then the select picture button.  Then ok.
> 6th) Done   -- I hope it works for you.



Here are the directions to make word art using pictures.  Hope this helps.  It is post number 2290.


----------



## tokyodisneydad

nursetanya1973 said:


> Tokyodisneydad:  I love your Name signs.  I have been trying to figure out how you did that to get the pictures in the letters.  I have looked through at least 40 pages of this thread, and have done google searches, but can't find it.  Is this something that you made yourself or is there a font for it?  Thanks so much!



A friend of mine actually made these for me, not sure how he got them so clear and perfect. I do know the instructions above for inserting pictures using word works though. I just could never get them as clear as my friend;s version.


----------



## nursetanya1973

Olivia'sMom said:


> Here are the directions to make word art using pictures.  Hope this helps.  It is post number 2290.



Thank you so much1  I tried everything that I could think of besides reading each and every page (which I am trying to do, by the way), but I couldn't hit on the right search words.

Unfortunately, I don't have Word, but I am going to keep searching and playing with Photoshop to try to figure it out.  

Thanks to you and Tokyodinsydad for answering so quickly.


----------



## cmacf1

Nursetanya --

I was wondering the same thing as you several weeks ago (about how to get the pictures into the letters of a name.)  Somebody directed me to the "Creative DISigns" section of disboards.com.  You can find it if you scroll down when you first go to Disboards.com (below the cruise sections almost at the very bottom of the home page.)  Open up "Creative DISigns" and you'll find designers who actually will do name signs for you out of the goodness of their hearts.  Amy is one of the designers who does names.  Pat also does names and there are several others who also do the names.  They also have a HUGE amount of other designs that they have created.

I will warn you though -- it is TOTALLY addictive looking at all the designs and imagining what your door on the cruise could potentially look like.  My DH thinks I've gone off my rocker because I'm spending so much time finding designs, requesting designs from the very generous designers and tweaking my own designs and printing all these things out on my now overworked printer.  

You'll be amazed by the creativity of our fellow disboarders!

Cathy


----------



## yndygo

nursetanya1973 said:


> Thank you so much1  I tried everything that I could think of besides reading each and every page (which I am trying to do, by the way), but I couldn't hit on the right search words.
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't have Word, but I am going to keep searching and playing with Photoshop to try to figure it out.
> 
> Thanks to you and Tokyodinsydad for answering so quickly.



I can walk you thru it in photoshop ifyou'd like.

1) First, create a rastar layer that is the picture you want inside the letters
2) Select your text tool and click anywhere near the middle of the picture - this will create a new "vector" layer with your letters on it.  create the type and shape and size letters you want with the pics in them - don't worry that there's 'ink' in the letters, we'll get rid of it later - just go for size.  Once the vector object of the letters is on the layer, it should be highlighted - move it around and resize it as necessary to get the letter shapes you want - in order to see the picture behind them, you can even click on the little "eye" icon over where the layer palette is, and temporarily 'hide' the letters themselves - but still see what is outlined.
3) When you have the letter shapes you want, where you want them, right-click on the vector object (indented under the layer) that has the word/name there and select "create raster selection"
4) Select the original picture layer by clicking on it in the layer palette.
5) in the menu above choose Selections/Modify/Invert
6) Hit your delete key - this will get rid of all of the picture parts that *aren't* outlined by the letters.
7) select the vector layer and either hide it or delete it altogether - you now have a raster layer of letters with pictures in them.

HTH


----------



## nursetanya1973

Thank you so much to everyone!  I did not figure out the photoshop one on my own, but I will try again now that I have directions.  I did find that Amy had several of our names already (well, I had to modify a little), so that was a help as well.

Thanks again, I'll let you know if I get it to work.


----------



## cmacf1

After I wrote that post to nursetanya last night, I decided that I would be able to follow instructions to make my own names and it worked!!     I had NO idea I could actually do it myself.  I ended up doing it on Power point, not Word.  I couldn't get it to work right on word.  I did find that I had to find a picture that had LOTS of Disney characters and I cropped it so that all the outer edges were gone.  And I found that if the name was too long for the picture I had chosen, I had to do a few of the name's letters and get the picture into the letters, then do the remaining letters.  It worked great!!!  I was up until the wee hours making names and now I need my caffeine to keep me going this morning 

Now I'll have to attempt the photoshop instructions. Thanks for all the help on this!!!!

Cathy


----------



## nursetanya1973

OOPS!  I have been fighting with this for a little while and just realized that I have Printshop not Photoshop.  I am not usually this Dingy, but sometimes the similarities in all these names makes it hard to remember.  

So I sicerely thank you, maybe someone else will be able to make good use of your directions.


----------



## nenner1

Here are some pictures of our door from our latest cruise....

Most of the designs were done by Pat from the Creative DISigns forum. I did do the Atlantis collage, which didn't come out as well as I'd hoped, but we planned this cruise on short notice so I didn't have a lot of time to spend creating magnets this time around.

We did however, have the distinction of being the most decorated door on our cruise!  Woo-hoo!


----------



## ReAnSt

Here are the signs from mine and my brothers Back 2 Back Magic cruise in September.


----------



## Tink rules

Can you please post a link to the creative dis section?  

Thanks!!!


----------



## cmacf1

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1363902&page=148 

This is one of Pat's pages.  THere are lots of designers who will kindly personalize any of their designs!  They're great (the designers and the designs!)  Watch out, though, because I've become completely addicted to these designs!


----------



## Tink rules

thanks  much!!!


----------



## ranidayz

KristineN said:


> here's my friend Maria's design that you guys asked for..


Thank you so much - I love it!  What is the proper way to credit this design?

Thanks!


----------



## cmacf1

I am just learning how to make these magnetic signs AND how to use photobucket AND how to post a photo on disboards.  Let's hope that this worked 






and here's the one I made for my MIL and her friend:






Does anybody know if that's how one would spell the word 'lady' made plural and possessive??  Any grammar teachers out there?  

I'm not sure where these porthole images come from, but I believe I got them from designers on the Disney Disigns section of disboards.  Just want to give credit.


----------



## cmacf1

Now that I see that really worked, here are a few more (I am working on improving my Word Art skills):















oops wrong room number! I have tranposed some numbers.






(these Matryoshka's or nesting dolls were created by Pat on the DISigner's disboards section,) but I added the names.

I see that this is really going to be monopolizing my time now that I know how to do it!!!


----------



## cmacf1

Since I seem to have gotten the hang of this and I have all these signs just burning holes in my computer, here are a few more:

I LOVE this one!!!!  Pat, a DISigner on the Creative DISigns threads made this:





Pat also made this design.  I asked her to use her creativity to come up with a design for the group of adoptive families I am cruising with.  All of our kids are from RUssia and we wanted a sign that showed our kids' Russian heritage and also had to do with the cruise.  She did a GREAT job!






Pat and another DISigner named CarolinaGirl made these Stick figure families for me (my daughter really only wants to wear blue, so one of the signs was made with her wearing blue):









Finally, here are a few names that another DISigner named Amy made for me:









I won't be putting any more signs on the board tonight -- I need to get away from this computer!!!


----------



## cmacf1

Here's one more (Little Bit Pirate Little Bit Princess sign is from the DISigner Amy):


----------



## cmacf1

Last one for tonight:


----------



## nursetanya1973

cmacf1 said:


> Does anybody know if that's how one would spell the word 'lady' made plural and possessive??  Any grammar teachers out there?




Well, I'm not a grammar teacher, but I do have a minor in English Lit.  Will that do?  

It is actually *Ladies'*, but that's a tricky one.


----------



## nursetanya1973

Thanks to everyone who tried to help me get those name signs completed.  I ended up asking Amy on the Disdesigns forum to do them, and they turned out wonderful.  

Everyone has such great ideas.  I only came up with one that was really original, but I don't really know how to post it.  Guess I'll try to figure that out....


----------



## ILoveDisney&Cruising

cmacf1 said:


> Pat also made this design.  I asked her to use her creativity to come up with a design for the group of adoptive families I am cruising with.  All of our kids are from RUssia and we wanted a sign that showed our kids' Russian heritage and also had to do with the cruise.  She did a GREAT job!



Soooooooo cute!!!  Great job, Pat!!!!!


----------



## cmacf1

Hi Nursetanya -- thanks for the possesive for the word 'ladies'!  I had sent my mother-in-law the picture (she's one of the "ladies" in question) and she corrected me  

Regarding how to post photos, what I did the other day was to go to photobucket.com and I registered myself.  Once I was successfully registered, I was able to upload my pictures.  It saves each picture in four different formats.  The format listed last (or on the bottom under each picture) is the one with the letters IMG.  If you click on this website address, it automatically copies it.  Then go back to disboards and do Control C to copy (or however you copy files.)  This worked for me without a hitch the other day  and that's surprising because I _always_ haveproblems figuring out how to do things like that!  Try that -- I'd love to see your design!! 
Cathy


----------



## dahuffy

reneritch said:


> Here is the pirate hat image in color:



Can't see it anymore!


----------



## dahuffy

discruiselovers97 said:


> I posted this on my own thread and not many people have seen it so I thought I would post these here also so you all could see them!
> Ok I finally finished these Cabin Ear Accessories!  Now I did not make up this idea (MrPurplePaul gets the credit for my inspiration!).  And the Pirate Hat one is given credit to reneritch.  If you want to use them GO RIGHT AHEAD!!! On http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=14318818&postcount=11498 are the instructions on how to make the ears and to check if they are the right size.  Changes can be made and if you give me the idea I can try to do it.  Make note that these do sometimes overlap the ears but always showing them (ex. Minnies Bow does not go behind her ears but it goes over it).  Where the *dark black line *is that is where it touches the Cabin #.  If anyone is going on a cruise soon could you please try these out so I know if they work??? TIA!
> Princess Crown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate Hat for Pirate Night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate Hat in Color for Pirate Night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie Mouse Bow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sailor Hat for the Sail Away Party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This flower goes right by the left ear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are using the Sorcerer Mickey Hat on Animators Palate Night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course Lime Green Mickey Ears for the Dis!(I can add your dis name if you want!)



Hello dear, could you make up a pair of the DIS Green Ears for me?  We're on the Eastbound Repo Cruise next year and I think they'd be a real hit!  Thank you.
Names: dahuffy and kehuffy  One name on each ear.


----------



## dahuffy

mollygirl13 said:


> Here our my door signs I made for our 11/06 cruise. I had alot of fun making them and I got plenty of compliments from other people.



I *Love* the ears on your puppies!  How ever did you do that?


----------



## dahuffy

oops, double post.


----------



## dahuffy

akasleepingbeauty said:


> I did 40+ signs for our cruise last fall but never got around to posting them. So here are a few I liked that I thought I would go ahead and post while I was thinking about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I *LOVE* these signs!!!  Would you,could you find it in your heart to add my info to these?  We're going on the Eastbound Repo cruise next Aug. and I would love to have them on my door.  Please PM me and let me know.  Thank you dear.


----------



## kritter

dahuffy said:


> akasleepingbeauty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did 40+ signs for our cruise last fall but never got around to posting them. So here are a few I liked that I thought I would go ahead and post while I was thinking about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I *LOVE* these signs!!!  Would you,could you find it in your heart to add my info to these?  We're going on the Eastbound Repo cruise next Aug. and I would love to have them on my door.  Please PM me and let me know.  Thank you dear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my GOSH I LOVE THEM TOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I would love to use them for my cruise tooo!!!!!!!!!!!!THANKS!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## dahuffy

bevtoy said:


> Heres one of (I Think) Kirstens creations that you might want?  I would love the picture by itself if anyone has it.



This is one of my *All Time Favorites!!!!*


----------



## krdisneybound

dahuffy said:


> Can't see it anymore!



If it was deleted from the hosting site, then it disappears from where it was posted


----------



## Olivia'sMom

Here are pictures of my door and my parents door.


----------



## cmacf1

Here are a few more signs I designed (this is SOOOOOOO addicting!):


----------



## LittleBlue22

What awesome door signs I'm seeing.  Makes me want to take a cruise


----------



## DisDancerina

Does anybody do this when they go to Disneyland or The World? I'm staying at PPH and wanted to know if we still make signs


----------



## Dcanoli

Olivia'sMom said:


> Here are pictures of my door and my parents door.



These are awsome, but my question is what is that hanging next to your door?  Did you make it?



LittleBlue22 said:


> What awesome door signs I'm seeing.  Makes me want to take a cruise



Gosh, I was just thinking the same thing!



DisDancerina said:


> Does anybody do this when they go to Disneyland or The World? I'm staying at PPH and wanted to know if we still make signs



YES, YES, AND YES!!  I used this thread for our last trip to THE WORLD in September.  Everyone loved the signs I made off this site.  The doors at the resorts are magnetic, so you can do the same thing.

Make sure you look for other Dis-ers.  They are out there!  (We are usually the only ones w/the doors decorated!)  LOL....


----------



## LittleBlue22

DisDancerina said:


> Does anybody do this when they go to Disneyland or The World? I'm staying at PPH and wanted to know if we still make signs



Yes. i've heard that people do window decorations too on Disney property.


----------



## DisDancerina

Dcanoli said:


> These are awsome, but my question is what is that hanging next to your door?  Did you make it?
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh, I was just thinking the same thing!
> 
> 
> 
> YES, YES, AND YES!!  I used this thread for our last trip to THE WORLD in September.  Everyone loved the signs I made off this site.  The doors at the resorts are magnetic, so you can do the same thing.
> 
> Make sure you look for other Dis-ers.  They are out there!  (We are usually the only ones w/the doors decorated!)  LOL....



Are the doors at PPH magnetic? Or will I have to use.... [ Shutters ] Tape?!?!?!


----------



## Disfan11

Olivia'smom,
I was wondering how you made the magnet Mickey ears for your door.
I would love to make some.
Do yo have something you could send to me?
Thanks,
Disfan11


----------



## m4travel

Disfan11 said:


> Olivia'smom,
> I was wondering how you made the magnet Mickey ears for your door.
> I would love to make some.
> Do yo have something you could send to me?
> Thanks,
> Disfan11



Check out this link to a thread on this forum for a pattern for the ears (as well as other possibilities):

Cruise Magnets graphics and links


----------



## ibouncetoo

Dcanoli said:


> These are awsome, but my question is what is that hanging next to your door? Did you make it?
> 
> 
> 
> ....


 
Those are the famous DIS "Fish Extenders"!  When there is a large group of DISers (or if you have any group you are traveling with), these are used to drop of little trinkets, treats and surprises in your friends staterooms.  See the metal 'fish' they are hanging from?  Those are where you (or DCL) can leave notes or 'mail' for that cabin.


----------



## Olivia'sMom

Disfan11 said:


> Olivia'smom,
> I was wondering how you made the magnet Mickey ears for your door.
> I would love to make some.
> Do yo have something you could send to me?
> Thanks,
> Disfan11




Those are Mickey Mouse Head Paint chips from Home Depot.  I just peeled off the back so I just had his head.  I then laminated them and put a magent on the back.


----------



## Disfan11

I mean the Mickey ears on the porthole.
The big ones.
Disfan11


----------



## seashell724

There are quite a few threads with the postings of the ears to print off and make yourself. Not sure exactly where right now though. I am sure they are in this thread.....somewhere! That isn't much help.


----------



## Olivia'sMom

Disfan11 said:


> I mean the Mickey ears on the porthole.
> The big ones.
> Disfan11




Sorry!

I have them on my office computer.  I will post them tomorrow.


----------



## seashell724

Olivia'sMom said:


> Those are Mickey Mouse Head Paint chips from Home Depot.  I just peeled off the back so I just had his head.  I then laminated them and put a magent on the back.



WHAT! Hm. I didn't check our home depot here. (In Canada.) But I have never seen any mickey head paint chips. I went out, got paint chips, traced and cut a whole bunch of heads out! Good grief. I should have waited until we go to the US which we do frequently.


----------



## DisDancerina

DisDancerina said:


> Are the doors at PPH magnetic? Or will I have to use.... [ Shutters ] Tape?!?!?!



Can somebody answer my question please?


----------



## seashell724

Anybody have a cute clip art of sleepy....sleeping! Or any other characters that look really cute sleeping?
THanks!


----------



## ibouncetoo

DisDancerina said:


> Can somebody answer my question please?


 
If you don't get an answer here pretty soon, ask this question on the Disneyland forum.  That's the one DLR hotel I haven't stayed at, so I can't answer...as a matter of fact, I couldn't tell you if they are metal or wood at the ones I have stayed at!

Once for a stay at ALK I made a door knob sign.  You know, the rectangular 'cards' that slip over the door knob....oh wait...I have a picture:




I made it for my friends so they could find their room in the vast hallways of AKL (and after a few adult beverages)!

.


----------



## Uncle Servo

ibouncetoo said:


> If you don't get an answer here pretty soon, ask this question on the Disneyland forum.  That's the one DLR hotel I haven't stayed at, so I can't answer...as a matter of fact, I couldn't tell you if they are metal or wood at the ones I have stayed at!
> 
> Once for a stay at ALK I made a door knob sign.  You know, the rectangular 'cards' that slip over the door knob....oh wait...I have a picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made it for my friends so they could find their room in the vast hallways of AKL (and after a few adult beverages)!
> 
> .



I love this idea!  I may have to make something like this for my 4-year-old son... not that I have to worry about him finding his way back after a few adult beverages, of course.


----------



## Olivia'sMom

Disfan11 said:


> Olivia'smom,
> I was wondering how you made the magnet Mickey ears for your door.
> I would love to make some.
> Do yo have something you could send to me?
> Thanks,
> Disfan11



Here are the ears I used.


----------



## seashell724

hehe, that's why I wanted a cute picture of a character sleeping-to make a door hanger. I just hope that no one would take it! I don't want to add our names or anything to it and won't know our door number until we get there. i'll think of something.


----------



## Disfan11

Thanks Olivasmom!
I'll print those out & use them!!
Disfan11


----------



## Uncle Servo

seashell724 said:


> hehe, that's why I wanted a cute picture of a character sleeping-to make a door hanger. I just hope that no one would take it! I don't want to add our names or anything to it and won't know our door number until we get there. i'll think of something.



Hmmm... 

You could leave a blank space on the tag and take a Sharpie with you.  Once you know your room number, write it in so it looks like part of the design.


----------



## Disfan11

Olivia'sMom said:


> Here are the ears I used.




Can you tell me what size the ears should be printing out?
I want to make sure I'm doing the correct size as compared to the door port hole.
Like, should the ears be around 5" wide each?
Please let me know.
Disfan11


----------



## Olivia'sMom

I want to make sure I'm doing the correct size as compared to the door port hole.
Like, should the ears be around 5" wide each?
Please let me know.
Disfan11[/QUOTE]

Here you go...

The circular door marker has a 7.5 inch diameter.

I traced out the circle. Then I printed out the ears.  I tried a couple of sizes till I found the size that I thought looked best.

Good Luck!!!!


----------



## Disfan11

I'll give that a try.
Great advice!
Disfan11


----------



## SeaSickPsycho

I want to make some signs for our cruise in December.  I can only tupe a letter.  Can you tell me what program you used to make these signs?



dahuffy said:


> akasleepingbeauty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did 40+ signs for our cruise last fall but never got around to posting them. So here are a few I liked that I thought I would go ahead and post while I was thinking about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I *LOVE* these signs!!!  Would you,could you find it in your heart to add my info to these?  We're going on the Eastbound Repo cruise next Aug. and I would love to have them on my door.  Please PM me and let me know.  Thank you dear.
Click to expand...


----------



## millerpjm

Thanks for all the ideas, folks! Here's how my door turned out:







It was SO fun to do!


----------



## .:)Tinker_Belle(:.

millerpjm said:


> Thanks for all the ideas, folks! Here's how my door turned out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was SO fun to do!



jen your door was really cool!

here is ours






sorry its crooked


----------



## SeaSickPsycho

.:)Tinker_Belle(:. said:


> jen your door was really cool!
> 
> here is ours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry its crooked



I love  the family sign at the bottom of your door.  Where did you find the disney stick people?  Thanks


----------



## Zandy595

SeaSickPsycho said:


> I love  the family sign at the bottom of your door.  Where did you find the disney stick people?  Thanks


Check out this thread.  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1486913

I'm doing something similar for our cruise.  Look at my sig.


----------



## Uncle Servo

SeaSickPsycho said:


> I want to make some signs for our cruise in December.  I can only tupe a letter.  Can you tell me what program you used to make these signs?



There are several programs that can be used to make these signs.  I've heard PowerPoint mentioned quite frequently but Word, Print Shop, Comic Life, PhotoShop, QuarkXpress, PageMaker, and others can also be used.  Basically any program that will let you insert a picture and type can be used to make a sign.  

Heck, you don't even really need programs -- print out a few graphics/pictures and use some scrapbooking/craft materials to put 'em together the old-fashioned way!


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

Zandy595 said:


> Check out this thread.  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1486913
> 
> I'm doing something similar for our cruise.  Look at my sig.



Zandy,

your stick figures look like the window decals that are available at DL (and probably WDW).  Did you just scan them?


----------



## Zandy595

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> Sandy,
> 
> your stick figures look like the window decals that are available at DL (and probably WDW).  Did you just scan them?


Yes, they are window decals.  I found them on a  website that sells them.  If you (or anyone else) would like any of the figures, I can post them separately.  They also have a princess girl, a baby, and a dog.


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

Zandy595 said:


> Yes, they are window decals.  I found them on a  website that sells them.  If you (or anyone else) would like any of the figures, I can post them separately.  They also have a princess girl, a baby, and a dog.



Yes, please.  I just tried to find them myself, but all I'm finding is pics of the package, which has them as white on a black background, instead of the black on white that you have.

Thanks in advance.

Tom


----------



## wenuwishuponastar

dahuffy said:


> This is one of my *All Time Favorites!!!!*


i found this picture (the original one with just the girls) on deviantart once (www.deviantart.com) if it helps


----------



## kasey&shannys_mommy

My girls saw some great suncatchers at the craft store and I thought maybe they could be hung on the door with little suction cups.  It's something they can create on their own...
Any thoughts?


----------



## flrickd

Zandy595 said:


> Yes, they are window decals.  I found them on a  website that sells them.  If you (or anyone else) would like any of the figures, I can post them separately.  They also have a princess girl, a baby, and a dog.



Yes If you could post them all I would appreciate it Thanks


----------



## Zandy595

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> Yes, please.  I just tried to find them myself, but all I'm finding is pics of the package, which has them as white on a black background, instead of the black on white that you have.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Tom


The ones I found are white on a black background also.  I used the negative option in print shop to change them to the black on white.  I'll post the original images, if you can't change them with a program you have, let me know and I can do it for you.



kasey&shannys_mommy said:


> My girls saw some great suncatchers at the craft store and I thought maybe they could be hung on the door with little suction cups.  It's something they can create on their own...
> Any thoughts?


I've never used suction cups, but the doors slam pretty hard, I'd be afraid the suncatchers would break.



flrickd said:


> Yes If you could post them all I would appreciate it Thanks


Sure, I'll post them all.  I forgot to mention, there's a girl with mouse ears too, not just the princess.


----------



## Zandy595




----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

Thanks Sandy.  Those are just what I've been looking for.


----------



## Zandy595

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> Thanks Sandy.  Those are just what I've been looking for.


You're welcome.


----------



## flrickd

Thanks Sandy !!


----------



## bats

FAO: cmacf1

Regarding the door sign with 'Little bit pirate, little bit princess' on it....... would you mind if I borrowed it so I can make similar for my nieces please?  It's a lovely sign and I'm sure they would really like one each.

I can't put a picture of it here as I'm not allowed for some reason, I just hope cmacf1 reads this!!

Thanks in hope

Bats


----------



## cmacf1

bats said:


> FAO: cmacf1
> 
> Regarding the door sign with 'Little bit pirate, little bit princess' on it....... would you mind if I borrowed it so I can make similar for my nieces please?  It's a lovely sign and I'm sure they would really like one each.
> 
> I can't put a picture of it here as I'm not allowed for some reason, I just hope cmacf1 reads this!!
> 
> Thanks in hope
> 
> Bats



Bats -- Please feel free to use it.  I got it from either Amy or Pat on the Creative DISigns board and I amended it to suit my needs.  They are very helpful and generous with their designs and I like to be sure to give them credit!

Cathy


----------



## LITTLEKID58

Bump


----------



## Hypermommy

Great thread!!!  I'm so excited about my first cruise and will start making signs for our door today!!!!


----------



## blessedmommyx3

Tinker Belle - your door signs are adorable.  Would you mind sharing how you did the individual signs in the mickey head shape with each person's name on them that was at the top of your door?  Thanks!


----------



## Hypermommy

akasleepingbeauty said:


>



These are really great!  Mind if I use the graphics in some of my signs?


----------



## Hypermommy

Okay, I tried my hand at a door sign.  I can't remember posting this so I hope it's not a double post.  Anyway... this may change if I have another idea between now and April, but right now, this is the one I plan to leave up all week


----------



## akasleepingbeauty

Hypermommy,

You, and anyone else, is welcome to use "my" designs. I just used images I found on various places on the web so none of them reallly belong to me anyway  

If you need any help with any of them, let me know and I'll do my best to assist you!


----------



## Honeibee

akasleepingbeauty said:


> Hypermommy,
> 
> You, and anyone else, is welcome to use "my" designs. I just used images I found on various places on the web so none of them reallly belong to me anyway
> 
> If you need any help with any of them, let me know and I'll do my best to assist you!



Look where I find you!    Can I use them too?  Please please please!


----------



## akasleepingbeauty

Judy!! I can't believe we are meeting up like this  

Actually, I was planning to surprise you and Charlie with some signs for your cruise when we got closer but now you have uncovered my designs!

Let me know what you like and I'll do them for you - okay? Anything for a Minnie girl!!


----------



## Honeibee

akasleepingbeauty said:


> Judy!! I can't believe we are meeting up like this
> 
> Actually, I was planning to surprise you and Charlie with some signs for your cruise when we got closer but now you have uncovered my designs!
> 
> Let me know what you like and I'll do them for you - okay? Anything for a Minnie girl!!



OMG you doll!  Thank you so much!  That's so nice of you!  I can still act suprised!


----------



## wdwscout

Hypermommy said:


> Okay, I tried my hand at a door sign.


I love the idea!!  Each member of our family has their own character alter-ego too!
I may have to play with this idea to fit our family.

Wonderful job for a first time try!


----------



## Hypermommy

wdwscout said:


> Wonderful job for a first time try!



Thanks!  I had so much fun with that I think I'm going to have to try the digiscrapbooking thing!


----------



## pamouselover

subbing!


----------



## cristit14

Here is our door from out Dec cruise





[/IMG]


----------



## Pollyg

There are so many great door decoration ideas is there an easy way to personalize them?

Thanks!


----------



## cmacf1

Pollyg said:


> There are so many great door decoration ideas is there an easy way to personalize them?
> 
> Thanks!



The best place to see all the designs you can get personalized is this: http://disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=105 .  THis is the Creative DISigns section of Disboard's "Just for Fun" section.  Have fun looking at all the different threads and great designs.  A lot of the designers will happily personalize designs for you.


----------



## MommyMinnie

seashell724 said:


> hehe, that's why I wanted a cute picture of a character sleeping-to make a door hanger. I just hope that no one would take it! I don't want to add our names or anything to it and won't know our door number until we get there. i'll think of something.



Write your room number on the back of the magnet with silver sharpie.  Then even if the magnet "wanders" it will probably find it's way back home.  You can also wait until you get into the room to do this so you'll know you have the right number.


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Thanks for the silver sharpie idea! We will not have our room number on all magnets...just one!


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

KristineN said:


>


I love this Could I bother you to either make a plain one or two with the names Jimmy & Glen Allen
Thank you so much this is awesome my kids will love it


----------



## Angelhalo

Here's the first one I've got for us!  I was so excited I had to hang it on the fridge!


----------



## Hypermommy

Angelhalo said:


> Here's the first one I've got for us!  I was so excited I had to hang it on the fridge!



What a great idea.  I think my fridge is about to become seriously occupied by cruise graphics!!!


----------



## DisneyBride'03

I love that pic, I have it for our cruise...except for the "honeymoon getaway"...congrats!


----------



## Zandy595

Has anyone made a Thanksgiving sign?  I'm having a hard time coming up with ideas.


----------



## dmonroe

I have been working on some.  There is a really nice guy that makes "frames" over on one of the other boards, and some of them work great for magnets.  If I get a chance later, I'll upload and post some.  (I'm new at this, so they are not exactly works of art! LOL)
Will you be on the Wonder this Thanksgiving?  We are, and it will be our first cruise!


----------



## zulaya

Ok, I haven't read through all the pages, but I know I've seen something that looks like a pirate treasure map with a Pirate Mickey.  

If someone has done something like that, can you please PM or email me?


----------



## pamouselover

Zandy595 said:


> Has anyone made a Thanksgiving sign?  I'm having a hard time coming up with ideas.



This is all I have for thanksgiving with Mickey.


----------



## Zandy595

dmonroe said:


> I have been working on some.  There is a really nice guy that makes "frames" over on one of the other boards, and some of them work great for magnets.  If I get a chance later, I'll upload and post some.  (I'm new at this, so they are not exactly works of art! LOL)
> Will you be on the Wonder this Thanksgiving?  We are, and it will be our first cruise!


I would love to see your signs when you get them done.  Are you talking about Joe's pictures on the 'DCL Picture of the Day' thread?  His pictures always look great.  We'll be on the Magic for Thanksgiving, our 3rd Disney cruise.  I'm sure you'll have an awesome time on your first cruise.  It's, hands down, my favorite vacation ever!


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Zandy595 said:


> I would love to see your signs when you get them done.  Are you talking about Joe's pictures on the 'DCL Picture of the Day' thread?  His pictures always look great.  We'll be on the Magic for Thanksgiving, our 3rd Disney cruise.  I'm sure you'll have an awesome time on your first cruise.  It's, hands down, my favorite vacation ever!



bevtoy has a thread..and I know I saw lots of T-giving pics there!!...cant recall what the thread is called...but a poll is attached if that helps


----------



## Hypermommy

Okay... here's another sign for my door.  This is too much fun.


----------



## DAggiesRWe

We actually did different door signs for each day of the cruise and just kept adding to them each day, so the last day our door looked like this.   
















Thank goodness it was just a 4 night cruise  

We also had a talking skull to attach to the door, but he fell off too easily when the door shut so he ended up living on the bathroom door instead.


----------



## tinkryansmom

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> Zandy,
> 
> your stick figures look like the window decals that are available at DL (and probably WDW).  Did you just scan them?



Where do you get the graphics for the Disney nametag that your have personalized in your signature?


----------



## Soccermom-Cheri

zulaya-were you looking for something like the background of this?


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

tinkryansmom said:


> Where do you get the graphics for the Disney nametag that your have personalized in your signature?



Made it myself.  

I'd be glad to make some for you.  Just let me know what names you need.


----------



## Angelhalo

DisneyBride'03 said:


> I love that pic, I have it for our cruise...except for the "honeymoon getaway"...congrats!




Thanks!  I'm very excited!  It's my first cruise ever and I am a Disney FREAK!!!


----------



## llmurphy17

DAggiesRWe said:


> We actually did different door signs for each day of the cruise and just kept adding to them each day, so the last day our door looked like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank goodness it was just a 4 night cruise
> 
> We also had a talking skull to attach to the door, but he fell off too easily when the door shut so he ended up living on the bathroom door instead.




That's a really cute idea for the door especially having a character for each person.


----------



## tinkryansmom

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> Made it myself.
> 
> I'd be glad to make some for you.  Just let me know what names you need.



Well I am impressed!

If its not too much trouble I would love one!  JOHNNA

I see you are in Fresno - Any chance you went to Sierra High School?


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

tinkryansmom said:


> Well I am impressed!
> 
> If its not too much trouble I would love one!  JOHNNA
> 
> I see you are in Fresno - Any chance you went to Sierra High School?



No problem, I'll make that name tag for you tonight.

Nope. Not Sierra High School, but a different SHS.  Sanger High School.


----------



## dmonroe

Here is my Thanksgiving magnent.  It was a frame made by Stan on one of the other boards. I'm still kind of playing with the wording, but you can get the idea.  BTW, making these is addictive!







Sorry it is so big! I will resize next time!


----------



## hueydewielouie

Okay....I know this is out on this thread somewhere, but the computer I am on will not allow me to search at all.  SO, can anyone point me in the direction (or post) of the graphics for the Mickey ears that you put over you room number.  Am in the process of making my door signs and I would really like those for everybody.

Thank you very much.

In exactly 4 weeks I will be boarding a plane taking me to Florida for my family cruise/WDW vacation.


----------



## Time4disneynow

hueydewielouie said:


> Okay....I know this is out on this thread somewhere, but the computer I am on will not allow me to search at all.  SO, can anyone point me in the direction (or post) of the graphics for the Mickey ears that you put over you room number.



Here ya go ...............................


----------



## hueydewielouie

Time4disney...thank you so very much.  That is exactly what I was looking for.   I just love the people on this board.  Always so helpful.


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

tinkryansmom said:


> Well I am impressed!
> 
> If its not too much trouble I would love one!  JOHNNA
> 
> I see you are in Fresno - Any chance you went to Sierra High School?



Here ya go.


----------



## Zandy595

zulaya said:


> Ok, I haven't read through all the pages, but I know I've seen something that looks like a pirate treasure map with a Pirate Mickey.
> 
> If someone has done something like that, can you please PM or email me?


----------



## tinkryansmom

ImTooExcitedToSleep:

THANK YOU!!

Sanger eh?  Just know of few people from there.

 Go Central Valley Dis'ers!!


----------



## RweTHEREyet

cristit14 said:


> Here is our door from out Dec cruise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]





So very cool to see one of my signs on someone's door.  I did the pirate one in the upper right hand corner.  I am glad you liked it enough to use it on your cruise.  Wow, I feel like I have been "published"


----------



## ericamanda01

I just wanted some opinions on this calender I made for our door. I filled the entire door on our last cruise but I wasn't sure if this one was too much.


----------



## scottishwee35

I am looking for Castaway Cay FLAG, do anyone have copy it.

Please send me 

Thanks

Scottishwee35


----------



## DisneyBride'03

ericamanda01 said:


> I just wanted some opinions on this calender I made for our door. I filled the entire door on our last cruise but I wasn't sure if this one was too much.



That is amazing..not too much at all!!

Hey I would have that trip on a billboard!! lol


----------



## minnieandmickey

ericamanda01 said:


> I just wanted some opinions on this calender I made for our door. I filled the entire door on our last cruise but I wasn't sure if this one was too much.



We are going on this cruise as well.  Great job!


----------



## ericamanda01

Thanks everyone. I was hoping it wasn't too much. I love the idea of having a calender that shows each place were going to be.


----------



## jamielynn

Hypermommy this is SOOOOOOOOO cute. DO you mind if I use it for one of my signs?


----------



## Dcanoli

jamielynn said:


> Hypermommy this is SOOOOOOOOO cute. DO you mind if I use it for one of my signs?



Is this the SAME Hypermommy from TMFL e-mail list?

I swear--my Disney lines are starting to cross.....LOL....


----------



## Hypermommy

jamielynn said:


> Hypermommy this is SOOOOOOOOO cute. DO you mind if I use it for one of my signs?



I would be honored to know that my graphic is on someone else's door too.  

And dcanoli, yes, this is Hypermommy from MFL.  There's only one true Hypermommy (thank God becuase I don't think the world could survive two of me!  ).  You must be like me... just can't get enough Disney so it takes several suppliers to get your fix!


----------



## Dcanoli

Well...I WONDERED!

...and yes, you are right...I have to hit all my favorites....Picture of the Day Thread, Best Kept Secrets Thread, etc. etc. etc.

Good to see you around!


----------



## nenner1

Hi Tom..

I  LOVE your DCL nametag design!

Would you mind making some up for our family if you have time?

Thanks so much!!!!!! 

Jen
Ron
Brendan
Savannah
Sarah


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

nenner1 said:


> Hi Tom..
> 
> I  LOVE your DCL nametag design!
> 
> Would you mind making some up for our family if you have time?
> 
> Thanks so much!!!!!!
> 
> Jen
> Ron
> Brendan
> Savannah
> Sarah



Here's one I had done already, I'll get the others done this evening.


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

Jen,

Here's the rest:


----------



## staceys0513

OK, Tom, I love your nametags.  I'm not very computer savvy...is there a way to save one of the tags and change the names myself?  I would love them for my family but I don't want to trouble you.  I have a Savannah and I saved that one.  Any help would be great.  Thanks!


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

staceys0513 said:


> OK, Tom, I love your nametags.  I'm not very computer savvy...is there a way to save one of the tags and change the names myself?  I would love them for my family but I don't want to trouble you.  I have a Savannah and I saved that one.  Any help would be great.  Thanks!



Just let me know what names you need.  I'm glad to help.


----------



## sandysplayhouse

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> Just let me know what names you need.  I'm glad to help.



 Me too please... 

Lily, 
Kailani
Brandy, 
Steve, 
Trae, 
Joe, 
Sandy,  
Cindy


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

sandysplayhouse said:


> Me too please...
> 
> Lily,
> Kailani
> Brandy,
> Steve,
> Trae,
> Joe,
> Sandy,
> Cindy



Well....since you begged..... 

I'll do those for you tonight.


----------



## lillygator

would you mind for me as well?
V
John
Samantha
Haley


----------



## sandysplayhouse

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> Well....since you begged.....
> 
> I'll do those for you tonight.



From ALL of us... THANK YOU so much


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

sandysplayhouse said:


> From ALL of us... THANK YOU so much


----------



## flrickd

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> Just let me know what names you need.  I'm glad to help.



Please us to!!!!!  Thanks!!!    
Rick 
Brenda
Bridgette
Becca


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

flrickd said:


> Please us to!!!!!  Thanks!!!
> Rick
> Brenda
> Bridgette
> Becca





> would you mind for me as well?
> V
> John
> Samantha
> Haley





> Me too please...
> 
> Lily,
> Kailani
> Brandy,
> Steve,
> Trae,
> Joe,
> Sandy,
> Cindy


I'm gonna be busy tonight.  
Glad to do it, though...on one condition....when you return, post a picture of your door (or what ever else you put it on).

Also, rather than make the thread any longer than it already is, I'll PM these to you all.  (Or if you PM me your email address, I can send them there).

They should all be done this evening.

Anyone else???


----------



## granmaz

Ooh, yes please.

MARILYN 
JOHN

Thank you.


----------



## gmark2000

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> Anyone else???


Tom, if you are able to send me a Photoshop .psd and the name of the typeface, I think I could do my own.

Thanks, Gary


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

gmark2000 said:


> Tom, if you are able to send me a Photoshop .psd and the name of the typeface, I think I could do my own.
> 
> Thanks, Gary



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, GAAAAAAAAAAAARYYYYYYYYYY!!!

Don't take that away from me.  If I'm not doing these, I might actually have to talk to my wife.  


Anyway, I didn't do it on Photoshop, but here is a blank graphic if that'll help:





I'll look up the font when I get home this evening and pass it on.


----------



## katieandmattsmom

Could you do some for me too! I would need:

Dan
Patty
Katie
Matt

Thanks!!!


----------



## Schachteles

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, GAAAAAAAAAAAARYYYYYYYYYY!!!
> 
> Don't take that away from me.  If I'm not doing these, I might actually have to talk to my wife.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I didn't do it on Photoshop, but here is a blank graphic if that'll help:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll look up the font when I get home this evening and pass it on.




HONEY IS THT YOU!?!?    Thought for a second you might be my husband!!  LOL v v 

I PMed you a couple names to do!!

THANKS!!


----------



## gmark2000

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> I'll look up the font when I get home this evening and pass it on.



Thanks Tom!


----------



## Zandy595

Tom, have you seen the name tags for the _Year Of A Million Dreams_ celebration?


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

Zandy595 said:


> Tom, have you seen the name tags for the _Year Of A Million Dreams_ celebration?



Oh, man.  

"Honey, I'll be in the office.  Don't bother me for the next week or so."


----------



## mickeyluv

Hey there Tom!!  I really like these nametags.  Are you going to try to do any of the new "Where Dreams Come True" nametags?  Either way, I would love three for my family if you could possibly squeeze them in.  (it'll give you another reason to keep busy on your computer... )  Here are our names if you have the time

Glen 

Pam

Allison

Thanks!!!!


----------



## LITTLEKID58

Tom

Thank You Thank you.. they are awesome..


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

Zandy595 said:


> Tom, have you seen the name tags for the _Year Of A Million Dreams_ celebration?



I did the original one from scratch (other than the logo itself), this one looks a little tougher.  I think I have the "Disney" font and the "Cruise Line" font, but gonna have to find some gold fireworks somewhere.  And the shape of that thing, why couldn't it be oval....maybe so that some jerk on the DIS boards wouldn't try to copy it.


----------



## staceys0513

Tom, I am so sorry, I don't know how to PM.  In my family,we have:
Bob
Stacey 
Jackson
Gage
Graham
Sandy
Thanks sooooo much.  I think a snowball has been started

Stacey


----------



## KristineN

In a moment of boredom...I made this...


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

staceys0513 said:


> Thanks sooooo much.  I think a snowball has been started



Just to review, here are the names I'm doing tonight (so far):
ALLISON
BECCA
BOB
BRANDY
BRENDA
BRIDGETTE
CAMILLE
CARLY
CINDY
DAN
GAGE
GLEN
GRAHAM
HALEY
JACKSON
JOHN (X2)
JON
KAILANI
KATIE
KIM
LILY
MARILYN
MATT
PAM
PATTY
RICK
SAMANTHA
SANDY (X2)
STACEY
STEVE
TRAE
V

Did I miss anybody (as of 1:06 PST)????

I will do the plain "Disney Cruise Line" tags tonight.  PM if you have a special request for something else, like my signature for example:




I'll work on the special tags tomorrow night.


----------



## staceys0513

Tom,Thanks again!!


----------



## nenner1

Thanks so much, Tom!

My family loves the nametags!!

You will certainly see our door on here next October!!! 

Thanks Again!!!


----------



## meshellpnc

Can you do my Family also.... Please, our 1st disney cruise 

Michelle 
Howie
Weston
Mackenzi
Ruby 
Marty
Dominique
Vanessa


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

Ok. I think I got all of the regular ones done and PM'd.  Including this one:





If I missed any or mispelled any (which is possible when doing 40 name tags) please drop me a PM.

Hope you all enjoy.


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

Okay.  I think I'm all caught up now.  Even did all the last minute ones and a couple corrections.

I usually will make special tags if I notice something special in your signature (Panama Canal, Double Dip, etc), but with the volume I was doing tonight it didn't happen.

If anyone needs any additional tags or special tags, PM me tomorrow.


----------



## granmaz

Thanks Tom.


----------



## Hypermommy

My kid came up with an idea the other morning that I worked into a graphic.  I'm quite pleased with how it turned out.  This will be on our door on pirate day, of course.


----------



## cpfdej46

hypermommy can I steal it??????????


----------



## LITTLEKID58

Really nice txs for sharing


----------



## staceys0513

They look great, Tom!  Thanks again!!!!


----------



## Hypermommy

cpfdej46 said:


> hypermommy can I steal it??????????



Absolutely!  My son is thrilled that someone else liked his idea too.


----------



## sandysplayhouse

Thanks Tom...


----------



## Schachteles

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> Oh, man.
> 
> "Honey, I'll be in the office.  Don't bother me for the next week or so."



OH TOM, that is a great one...can't wait to see if you can come up with something...lucky for me I can wait 9 months!!


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

Is it morning already???


----------



## gmark2000

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> Is it morning already???



Yeah, what's the name of the typeface for the nametags?


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

gmark2000 said:


> Yeah, what's the name of the typeface for the nametags?



It looks like this:





 

I did actually look at the name while I was doing the 5,352 name tags last night, but it was some weird name that I don't remember now.

I'll get it for you tonight, but I'll PM it to you cause I don't want everyone knowing.  Too much knowledge can be dangerous.  

I think I ended up stretching the font and adding a slight shadow to give it that "engraved" feel.


----------



## flrickd

Thanks Tom,
 my family will love the tags


----------



## khakismum

Hypermommy - 

What is the font you used on the "Why is the rum gone sign?"  More importantly where do you get it!  

Thanks...I want to use it with slight modification/addition.


----------



## Hypermommy

khakismum said:


> Hypermommy -
> 
> What is the font you used on the "Why is the rum gone sign?"  More importantly where do you get it!
> 
> Thanks...I want to use it with slight modification/addition.



It's called Blue Highway Linocut.  I don't remember having gotten this one anywhere so it might have been one of the many that came with WinXP or Word or something like that.  I tried to copy it and attach it in here for you but my system doesn't appear to allow me to copy a font (at least that wasn't an option in the popup menu when I right clicked on the font).  I tried searching at Simply the Best Fonts but didnt' find it there.  Good luck.

BTW.. I'd love to see your mod when you get it done.


----------



## scottishwee35

KristineN said:


> In a moment of boredom...I made this...



Hi

Have you received my email?

Scottishwee35


----------



## scottishwee35

TOM

Many thanks and I love it

Scottishwee35


----------



## Gecko1

Thanks for the name tags Tom!

This is one I will work in to something on pirate day






This is an old scan of a 1941 calendar that I have been working on cleaning up. Now I need to find something cruise related to put on the back wall. I might digitally frame a picture of the cruise ship and add it. 

Still a work in progress, but someone else might have ideas.


----------



## katieandmattsmom

Thanks so much Tom!!!!


----------



## dizneyfan23

Here is my door design from a cruise I took in 2005.  






It covered the entire door.  I also have a "Haunted Mansion" themed door that I made for a cruise I took back in October of 2007.


----------



## stillsmiling04@comca

dizneyfan23 said:


> Here is my door design from a cruise I took in 2005.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It covered the entire door.  I also have a "Haunted Mansion" themed door that I made for a cruise I took back in October of 2007.




That is SO cool!!   
Could you post the "Haunted Mansion" also?
How did you do them? Any chance they can be redone? I would love to
use one for our door in June 2008, not a cruise but still effective. TIA


----------



## dizneyfan23

Thanks.

I plan on posting the Haunted Mansion one as soon as I find the memory card that has those pictures on it. Hopefully soon.  

The way I did it was that I found a picture of everything under the "Dead Men" banner. (the town and pirates, skulls, etc.) in an issue of "The Disney Club News" a little booklet-sized magazine Disney used to do.  So, being somewhat artistic, I drew it out to the scale for what I needed.  I realized I needed more since I wanted to cover the entire door, so I put on the banner w/ the Parrot and a scroll with the words of "A Pirate's Life For Me."


----------



## Hypermommy

dizneyfan23 said:


> Here is my door design from a cruise I took in 2005.



I usually try to cut the picture in the interest of space, but DANG!!!!  That's phenomenally good!!!


----------



## khakismum

Hypermommy said:


> I usually try to cut the picture in the interest of space, but DANG!!!!  That's phenomenally good!!!



That was my thought too!!!!   

Awesome job on the door!!!!!!


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

I think this was a triple dog dare:



Zandy595 said:


> Tom, have you seen the name tags for the _Year Of A Million Dreams_ celebration?



But I couldn't refuse the challege. Here's what I came up with:






The top/name line will hold 11 characters (without reducing the size of the font).  The second line will hold 30 characters.  You can use it for the nickname of your cruise, your hometown/state, your cabin number or just leave it blank.

Please PM me any requests for personalization.


----------



## LITTLEKID58

Thank you so much Tom... They are awesome


----------



## disneytraceyl

love the new nametags
great job


----------



## quiltymom

Tom, you are amazing!   There's nothing like a triple dog dare to get you going, is there?


----------



## cruisecrzy

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> I think this was a triple dog dare:
> 
> 
> 
> The top/name line will hold 11 characters (without reducing the size of the font).  The second line will hold 30 characters.  You can use it for the nickname of your cruise, your hometown/state, your cabin number or just leave it blank.



Your nametag looks great.
What font are you using for those lines?


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

cruisecrzy said:


> Your nametag looks great.
> What font are you using for those lines?



Arial Rounded MT Bold


----------



## Deb T.

THANKS, Tom!!!!!


----------



## SteveAndJoDee

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> I'm gonna be busy tonight.
> Glad to do it, though...on one condition....when you return, post a picture of your door (or what ever else you put it on).
> 
> Also, rather than make the thread any longer than it already is, I'll PM these to you all.  (Or if you PM me your email address, I can send them there).
> 
> They should all be done this evening.
> 
> Anyone else???



I would love 3.

Steve
JoDee
Stephanee

Thank you so much!


----------



## dmi188

Tom, if you have a chance, how about
Denise 
Ray
Marvin
Thank you so much!


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

> I would love 3.
> 
> Steve
> JoDee
> Stephanee
> 
> Thank you so much!





> Tom, if you have a chance, how about
> Denise
> Ray
> Marvin
> Thank you so much!



No problem.

Let me know if you want the original tag or the new and improved Dreams tag.  If you want the new tag, let me know what, if anything, you want on the second line.


----------



## dmi188

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> No problem.
> 
> Let me know if you want the original tag or the new and improved Dreams tag.  If you want the new tag, let me know what, if anything, you want on the second line.



New tag, please, for Denise, Ray, and Marvin.  Second line:  Barberton, Ohio.  Thanks!  So nice of you to do this for us all!


----------



## Schachteles

PMed you...you certainly EXCEEDED our expectations on this one


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

dmi188 said:


> New tag, please, for Denise, Ray, and Marvin.  Second line:  Barberton, Ohio.  Thanks!  So nice of you to do this for us all!


----------



## dmi188

Thanks so much!  They look great!


----------



## Stitch's O'hana

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


>




I Love these name tag's!  You did an awesome job!

Is there anyway you could please make two for me?  My mom and I will be going on our DCL trip in Nov.2008 and these name tag's would be fun to have to put on our door! If you can, can you please make one for~

Sarah
Summerset, SD

and for

Susan
Summerset, SD

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## SteveAndJoDee

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> No problem.
> 
> Let me know if you want the original tag or the new and improved Dreams tag.  If you want the new tag, let me know what, if anything, you want on the second line.



The new and improved one would be great.
Thanks so much for taking time to do this.

Steve
JoDee
Stephanee

All with second line: Shoreview, MN

Thanks again!


----------



## TIGGERLUV

Tom my daughter & I would love the new Dreams tag for our Spring Break Magic cruise.

SHA
Durham, NC

and

CAITLIN
Durham, NC

Just love your name "I'm too excited to sleep", that is my favorite Disney commercial. 
Thanks in advance for the tags!


----------



## flrickd

Thanks Tom, our door keeps getting better and better!!!!!!!


----------



## POOHWHORH

What GREAT work!!!! I am looking for the name MORGAN made out of just Hannah Montana can anyone help? 

If so Thank You  
If not Thanks anyway Im sure I will be using some of these on my next cruise in Nov.

Thanks Terri


----------



## Zandy595

POOHWHORH said:


> What GREAT work!!!! I am looking for the name MORGAN made out of just Hannah Montana can anyone help?
> 
> If so Thank You
> If not Thanks anyway Im sure I will be using some of these on my next cruise in Nov.
> 
> Thanks Terri


I don't have software capable of doing that, but there is a nice lady on the Creative DISigns forum who does a lot of stuff like that for people.  Here's her thread.  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1363902


----------



## chirurgeon

How do you make the magnetic door signs?  Is there some sort of magnetic paper that can go through a regular inkjet printer?  I have a lot of time to get this done, but my printer isn't the best right now.

Thanks,
Kim


----------



## Zandy595

chirurgeon said:


> How do you make the magnetic door signs?  Is there some sort of magnetic paper that can go through a regular inkjet printer?  I have a lot of time to get this done, but my printer isn't the best right now.
> 
> Thanks,
> Kim


I use Avery magnet paper that goes through my regular inkjet printer.  I think some printers have a little switch or something for thicker sheets.  Also make sure you only put one sheet in at a time.


----------



## gweeptrish

I've been teaching myself photoshop by downloading signs (from those who gave permission) and figuring out how put my family's name on them.  This one is the first one I've done entirely from scratch, using a photo I took myself on a previous voyage.

Out of gratitude to all of you who shared your designs, it is available for anyone who would like to use it.






-Trish


----------



## Hypermommy

gweeptrish said:


>



Very nice!  I like the glow!


----------



## tinkryansmom

As always the new art on this thread is great.

I have finally done my own door sign and was sooo excited to post it here.  I used a background previously posted by Sirena and personalized the content.

I created the sign in Publisher and am attempting to upload it to Photobucket so I can post it here.  But it will not upload to my album.

Anyone else working with Publisher has this issue?  And advice?

Thanks.

Johnna


----------



## bethie

Hypermommy,

I love, love, love your monorail!!!!!! That is so neat.


----------



## DisneyBride'03

*hypermommy**


I posted on the other cruise graphisc thread....I have one sheet of magnetic paper left for one more door magnet......waiting for that special one...and I just found it!!


I love the monkey and out of rum graphic!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks!! Heck, I will leave it the whole trip...not jsut Pirate night! lol


----------



## Hypermommy

DisneyBride'03 said:


> *hypermommy**
> I love the monkey and out of rum graphic!!!!!!!!!!



Wow!!  
   

I'm honestly quite honored to have created the graphic used for your last sheet.  Glad you liked it.  I'll have to make sure to tell my DS12 too because it was his idea.

HOpe you have a great time.


----------



## Imagoofy1

bump


----------



## Hypermommy

bethie said:


> I love, love, love your monorail!!!!!! That is so neat.



Thanks... It's something I saw in someone else's sig on here (but I'm so bad with names that I can't remember who  ) and asked if I could use it.  I thought it was very cool too.


----------



## bethie

I would love to use it, but I am so NOT computer savvy, that I wouldn't know how to copy and paste it properly. LOL!!


----------



## Hypermommy

bethie said:


> I would love to use it, but I am so NOT computer savvy, that I wouldn't know how to copy and paste it properly. LOL!!



In the hopes of helping:

Right click on the monorail image
In the popup that shows, click 'Save Picture As'
Take the defaults to save the picture as a GIF file (it's just an animated GIF).
I forgot whether DIS lets you upload a picture or if you must link to it.  If you can upload it just go to your signature and load it up.  If this is possible, you're done.
If DIS doesn't let you upload an image, just go out and create an account at http://www.photobucket.com.  Once you create an account they have a very user friendly interface that will walk you through uploading the picture
Once it's uploaded at photobucket you'll see some options below the picture for sending via email, loading to a board, etc.  Just copy the IMG code from photobucket and stick that in your signature back over here on the DIS.

Hope that helps.


----------



## dizneyfan23

Sorry it took so long but here is my Haunted Mansion Door that I made for my cruise this past October.






That's the top part with the gargoyle.  I made a clockface with the skeleton hand to cover the circular room number (that's why I made the room number in green on the wall paper) but I couldn't get it to stick, so I couldn't use it.  And here's the bottom of the door.






The middle ghost's head started to come off it's backing and his right foot went "missing" that's why it looks funny.


----------



## imadisneynut

i wish i could do this but I don't think the crew would like to clean it up





















these are from our rooms at disney world will be doing some thing this year on or cruise and at disney world


----------



## briar*rose*

I'm a newbie to the boards and love all the ideas and tips shared.  This door magnets will give it the extra special touch to our Spring Break cruise.

Thanks!


----------



## Zandy595

imadisneynut ~ Why would the crew have to clean it up?


----------



## lillygator

does anyone use Disney Magic Artist Deluxe and would you recommend it?


----------



## gweeptrish

Here they are!


----------



## imadisneynut

Zandy595 said:


> imadisneynut ~ Why would the crew have to clean it up?



because we painted the mickey mouse and goofy on the windows and I don't think they would like use to paint the doors.


----------



## DisneyMom92

Love your signs,especially Key West. What program did you use?


----------



## gweeptrish

DisneyMom92 said:


> Love your signs,especially Key West. What program did you use?



Photoshop Elements 3 on a Mac.  The sunset picture is one I swiped off the web somewhere.  I used Google's image search for each of Key West, Cozumel and Grand Cayman and selected images of things each island was famous for, and maps of each island.

The Disney characters are clips from Disneyclips.com.

-Trish


----------



## tinkryansmom

Great signs!  I am going to have to google Nassau and see if I can make it work.

The ray picture you have - where did you find that?  That is a great shot!


----------



## gweeptrish

tinkryansmom said:


> Great signs!  I am going to have to google Nassau and see if I can make it work.
> 
> The ray picture you have - where did you find that?  That is a great shot!



Swiped it off the front page of http://www.stingraycitytrips.com/

Since we're doing a Stingray City excursion, I couldn't resist.


----------



## DisDancerina

Holey schmoley!!!!! NICE DESIGNS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm staying at the place with the cool animated movie people, lol. I don't know what it's officially called, but do you put door and window  signs on there?


----------



## tinkryansmom

gweeptrish said:


> Swiped it off the front page of http://www.stingraycitytrips.com/
> 
> Since we're doing a Stingray City excursion, I couldn't resist.



 

Nice Job!


----------



## dredick

bump


----------



## dredick

Tom..You must be "the MAN" Would you please do some tags for my family????? PLEASE!!!!! Thanks!!!! 

Debbie
Clinton
Drayton
Jace


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

No problem...

Do you want the classic tag:
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

or the Where Dreams Come True tag:
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V


----------



## dredick

wow, I get to pick!! The classic please


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

Here you go:


----------



## dredick




----------



## gmark2000

Here's our door from our cruise last week.  We had a magnet exchange with 10 other DIS member families and Mardi Gras and Lunar New Year both occurred during our cruise.


----------



## bettydau

Great job, GMark2000.  I have never been able to post a picture to disboards, but if someone can do that for me, I'll send them the picture of my cabin door (we sailed 1/20) and Fish Extender. We were in Cabin 6530.
 Or PM me with your e-mail address and I'll send you my picture.  Thanks!


----------



## kphillip99

Gmark2000 I love your door.  I was wondering if you could post the Happy Birthday sign. It gives me so many good ideas.  

Thanks again
Kelly


----------



## gmark2000

kphillip99 said:


> Gmark2000 I love your door.  I was wondering if you could post the Happy Birthday sign. It gives me so many good ideas.
> 
> Thanks again
> Kelly



Thanks!  The happy birthday sign was part of the Disney decor package, so it is what it is.  I don't have the artwork.


----------



## Jazmine8

dizneyfan23 said:


> Here is my door design from a cruise I took in 2005.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It covered the entire door.  I also have a "Haunted Mansion" themed door that I made for a cruise I took back in October of 2007.



Hi I just love your door! How were you able to create the design and not cut it all up? Was this one long roll of paper and how did you secure it to the door? I would like to strive to do something like this and have really great talent for drawing. I just need to narrow down a theme at this point. Thanks for your help. Kim


----------



## Jazmine8

bump


----------



## dizneyfan23

Well Jazmine8, thank you.  I had the dimensions of the door and knew exactly where the room number and door handle was (from a previous cruise) and designed the door around those things.  I drew it out and rolled it up and put it into one of those hard-sided poster tubes that just happened to fit perfectly into my luggage.  When I got ready to put it onto the door, I had some magnets that I stuck to the back of the paper and it held itself to the door.


----------



## VacationKicks

Here are our magnets, Thanks to all on the Disboards for dissigns.


----------



## dredick

bump


----------



## sandysplayhouse

dizneyfan23 said:


> Well Jazmine8, thank you.  I had the dimensions of the door and knew exactly where the room number and door handle was (from a previous cruise) and designed the door around those things.  I drew it out and rolled it up and put it into one of those hard-sided poster tubes that just happened to fit perfectly into my luggage.  When I got ready to put it onto the door, I had some magnets that I stuck to the back of the paper and it held itself to the door.



LOVE, LOVE, LOVE your door decor....

  IF you still have them... Would you PLEASE share the door dimensions?!


----------



## dizneyfan23

I will try and find them and get back to you.


----------



## Giefu

Here is what our door looked like:






I changed it a bit depending on the occasion.  Added a pirate hat and such for pirate nights, a bunch of hearts for valentine's day, palm trees and so forth for the day we were in port, and a sailor hat on at sea days.

I also posted a magnet outside on the veranda against the wall and way up high, so we could see which stateroom was ours from the port.


----------



## LITTLEKID58

Love it....TFS


----------



## dredick

bump


----------



## Anal Annie

bump


----------



## DisDancerina

VacationKicks said:


> Here are our magnets, Thanks to all on the Disboards for dissigns.



Hello VacationKicks  Do you remember where or who your designs are from?  I'd like to ask them to make me something for my trip in July   If it was M_I_C_K_E_Y (Amy) Don't worry about it; I know her situation. Thanks!


----------



## Anal Annie

Hypermommy said:


> My kid came up with an idea the other morning that I worked into a graphic.  I'm quite pleased with how it turned out.  This will be on our door on pirate day, of course.



 I LOVE this one!  (How old is your son?!) 

I'm a Captain Morgan gal myself...if I ever figure out what I'm doing would you (and your son) mind if I tinker with it?!  (That's a BIG IF!!!)


----------



## CastleCreations

Giefu said:


> Here is what our door looked like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I changed it a bit depending on the occasion.  Added a pirate hat and such for pirate nights, a bunch of hearts for valentine's day, palm trees and so forth for the day we were in port, and a sailor hat on at sea days.
> 
> I also posted a magnet outside on the veranda against the wall and way up high, so we could see which stateroom was ours from the port.



Out of all that I have seen, I think the Minnie ears and the castmember (like) name tags are the BEST!!


----------



## Hypermommy

Anal Annie said:


> I LOVE this one!  (How old is your son?!)
> 
> I'm a Captain Morgan gal myself...if I ever figure out what I'm doing would you (and your son) mind if I tinker with it?!  (That's a BIG IF!!!)



My boy is 12.  I guess I should be concerned?   

Don't mind at all.  Would love to see what you come up with.


----------



## Anal Annie

dizneyfan23 said:


> Well Jazmine8, thank you.  I had the dimensions of the door and knew exactly where the room number and door handle was (from a previous cruise) and designed the door around those things.  I drew it out and rolled it up and put it into one of those hard-sided poster tubes that just happened to fit perfectly into my luggage.  When I got ready to put it onto the door, I had some magnets that I stuck to the back of the paper and it held itself to the door.



It looks awesome!!  Can you tell me about how big around the number sign is?  I'm guessing it might be 10" or so?!  TIA!


----------



## Zandy595

Anal Annie said:


> It looks awesome!!  Can you tell me about how big around the number sign is?  I'm guessing it might be 10" or so?!  TIA!


Hey LeeAnn, did you find the Disney family images?


----------



## hueydewielouie

You don't know how long I have been waiting to do this...Here is a pic of our door from our first Disney cruise which we just got back from.  I am thrilled to finally have pics to post.  There is also a pic of my parent's door.  As a surprise, I made magnets for all of our family that went with us.  Everyone loved them.  Said it made it really easy to find their rooms.  Thanks for the great idea.  We were the only ones I notices with door signs, but on a 3-day cruise, there isn't much time to roam and see others.

parents





ours


----------



## Anal Annie

Zandy595 said:


> Hey LeeAnn, did you find the Disney family images?



 I DID, _thank you_!  I found your post!  Now if I could just figure out what to DO with them I'd be all set!   At this point they're just sitting in a word doc 'cuz I'm too dense to figure out this SILLY PhotoShop Elements stuff I bought!   (Note to self - don't listen to DH when deciding what software to buy!! )

(PS) I want to know more about this big honkin' frog you found in your toilet!!!  LOL....


----------



## dredick

bump


----------



## DisneyMom92

Anal Annie said:


> I DID, _thank you_!  I found your post!  Now if I could just figure out what to DO with them I'd be all set!   At this point they're just sitting in a word doc 'cuz I'm too dense to figure out this SILLY PhotoShop Elements stuff I bought!   (Note to self - don't listen to DH when deciding what software to buy!! )
> 
> (PS) I want to know more about this big honkin' frog you found in your toilet!!!  LOL....



I use Photoshop, it's not Elements but a lot of the things are the same. If you have specific questions, you can ask and I can try to help.


----------



## Zandy595

Anal Annie said:


> I DID, _thank you_!  I found your post!  Now if I could just figure out what to DO with them I'd be all set!   At this point they're just sitting in a word doc 'cuz I'm too dense to figure out this SILLY PhotoShop Elements stuff I bought!   (Note to self - don't listen to DH when deciding what software to buy!! )
> 
> (PS) I want to know more about this big honkin' frog you found in your toilet!!!  LOL....


Please post your sign when you get it done.  Maybe I'll steal your idea.  

Well, the story about the frog is a little gross,  but you probably guessed that already since the word toilet is in the tag.  I sat down and while I was 'going' I saw a frog in the toilet.  It was above the water level up on the side.  I was freaking out, I thought it was going to jump on me while I was sitting there, but luckily it stayed put.  I got done as quickly as I could and stood there staring at it trying to figure out what to do.  Finally I decided to flush because I didn't think the frog would go down.  Thank goodness DH was home 'cuz there was no way I was going to touch that thing.  He put a plastic bag over his hand, grabbed it and took it outside.  I never had a problem with frogs until then, now they freak me out.  Stupid toilet frog.


----------



## Anal Annie

Thanks for sharing that story Sandy!  Not the kind of thing you would want to have to explain to a plumber 'eh?!  

OK, so I decided to stop by Borders & get an instruction book for this PE6.  I picked one called "The Missing Manual".  It says "the book that should've been in the box"!!  It is like a TEXT book!  537 pages!!   So I've got some reading to do and I think it will be awhile before I finish my first sign!  But if I ever get it figured out I will have to post them for sure!  Meanwhile, I am scouring all over the internet for images to download so I will have a good stockpile of stuff to work with by the time I'm ready to "play"!


----------



## Zandy595

Anal Annie said:


> Thanks for sharing that story Sandy!  Not the kind of thing you would want to have to explain to a plumber 'eh?!
> 
> OK, so I decided to stop by Borders & get an instruction book for this PE6.  I picked one called "The Missing Manual".  It says "the book that should've been in the box"!!  It is like a TEXT book!  537 pages!!   So I've got some reading to do and I think it will be awhile before I finish my first sign!  But if I ever get it figured out I will have to post them for sure!  Meanwhile, *I am scouring all over the internet for images to download so I will have a good stockpile of stuff to work with by the time I'm ready to "play"!*


Have you seen this thread?  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1523226


----------



## DisneyMom92

Not sure which one(s) I will be using yet. I still have a few weeks to decide.


----------



## reigle4

Giefu said:


> Here is what our door looked like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I changed it a bit depending on the occasion.  Added a pirate hat and such for pirate nights, a bunch of hearts for valentine's day, palm trees and so forth for the day we were in port, and a sailor hat on at sea days.
> 
> I also posted a magnet outside on the veranda against the wall and way up high, so we could see which stateroom was ours from the port.



Could you please post the minnie ears sothat when I print them out they will be the correct size for the door.  I really appreciate it.


----------



## Anal Annie

Zandy595 said:


> Have you seen this thread?  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1523226



Yes, I have!  Thanks!


----------



## whamma

DisneyMom92 said:


> Not sure which one(s) I will be using yet. I still have a few weeks to decide.



Oh *DisneyMom92*, your door decor is going to rock!   Can't wait to see it in person on OUR cruise!!


----------



## Giefu

reigle4 said:


> Could you please post the minnie ears sothat when I print them out they will be the correct size for the door.  I really appreciate it.



This is where I got them......

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=21093335&postcount=570


----------



## Mendoza5

where do we get the disney font? i am starting to get ready to do ours, this is our first cruise


----------



## Zandy595

Mendoza5 said:


> where do we get the disney font? i am starting to get ready to do ours, this is our first cruise


I can't remember where I downloaded it from, it was years ago.  However, someone posted a link in one of the first few pages of this thread.

ETA:  Looks like maybe that link doesn't work anymore.  Try http://www.fontface.com


----------



## cruisecrzy

hueydewielouie said:


> You don't know how long I have been waiting to do this...Here is a pic of our door from our first Disney cruise which we just got back from.  I am thrilled to finally have pics to post.  There is also a pic of my parent's door.  As a surprise, I made magnets for all of our family that went with us.  Everyone loved them.  Said it made it really easy to find their rooms.  Thanks for the great idea.  We were the only ones I notices with door signs, but on a 3-day cruise, there isn't much time to roam and see others.
> 
> parents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ours




Can you tell me where you got the graphic on the sign that says wonderful vacation or share the blank graphic with me. I love it!!! Thanks


----------



## reigle4

somewhere in all these pages of door magnets is a picture of Micky and Miney from behind sitting in beach chairs on castaway cay looking at the ship.  Can anywone tell me what page it is on


----------



## cruisecrzy

reigle4 said:


> somewhere in all these pages of door magnets is a picture of Micky and Miney from behind sitting in beach chairs on castaway cay looking at the ship.  Can anywone tell me what page it is on



PM me your email and I will send you the image. i do not have it uploaded to photobucket so i can paste it in. And i do not have the time right now to upload it. But I have the file on my computer


----------



## Zandy595

reigle4 said:


> somewhere in all these pages of door magnets is a picture of Micky and Miney from behind sitting in beach chairs on castaway cay looking at the ship.  Can anywone tell me what page it is on


I've seen a better one, but I'll post this for now.

ETA:  Oops, guess I didn't read your post very well.


----------



## DisneyMom92

and here's the picture for reigle4


----------



## nenner1

Does anyone out there have any experience with adding fonts to Vista?

In earlier versions of windows it was as simple as dragging and dropping the file intot the fonts folder.  In Vista, this won't work.  I tried doing it the "real" way, which is installing the font in My Computer...but it still does not show, either in the fonts folder or in programs (Word).  Does anyone know what I'm doing wrong????  

It doesn't seem like it should be this difficult......


----------



## pinkygirl

Hope someone cand help me! I'm looking for an image that I remember seeing here of Mickey and Minnie deck chairs?  Thank you so much!! 
I wanted to make a door sign with it but now I can't find this image LOL


----------



## Zandy595

pinkygirl said:


> Hope someone cand help me! I'm looking for an image that I remember seeing here of Mickey and Minnie deck chairs?  Thank you so much!!
> I wanted to make a door sign with it but now I can't find this image LOL


Mickey and Minnie deck chairs?  Or Mickey and Minnie *IN* deck chairs?  You're not talking about the one that DisneyMom92 just posted on this page, are you?


----------



## reigle4

DisneyMom92 said:


> and here's the picture for reigle4



  One more favor please now that you did the hannah montana one.  COuld you do one that says something about the WONDER instead of the MAGIC and Dec 2008  THe girls names that will be in that room or Taylor and Lacey.  If you can I would be truly grateful.  I already really appreciate the one of Micky and Minnie on the Beach.  I looked for that one for hours


----------



## pinkygirl

Zandy595 said:


> Mickey and Minnie deck chairs?  Or Mickey and Minnie *IN* deck chairs?  You're not talking about the one that DisneyMom92 just posted on this page, are you?



no not the ones just posted, but Mickey Minnie deck chairs...one chair is red like Mickey's clothes and the other one is dressed as minnie in pink and there is water in the background.


----------



## DisneyMom92

nenner1 said:


> Does anyone out there have any experience with adding fonts to Vista?
> 
> In earlier versions of windows it was as simple as dragging and dropping the file intot the fonts folder.  In Vista, this won't work.  I tried doing it the "real" way, which is installing the font in My Computer...but it still does not show, either in the fonts folder or in programs (Word).  Does anyone know what I'm doing wrong????
> 
> It doesn't seem like it should be this difficult......



Yeah, it's strange in Vista. Let me see if I can remember how. I have installed fonts 3 times in Vista and every time I have to go through several steps of trial and error.

OK it's start>control panel (change it to classic view or you have several more steps to go through)>fonts then right click. The last option is install new font.

Let me know if you have questions.


----------



## Imagoofy1

hypermom did you make your name with the picture in it - if you did, how did you do it PLEASE


----------



## Imagoofy1

TOM - please could we also get the new tags with our names on them and the second line saying FIRST DISNEY CRUISE 2008

ANNETTE
VINCENT
VINNIE
SUSIE
JULIA
JACOB

thank you, thank you, thank you


----------



## DisneyMom92

reigle4 said:


> One more favor please now that you did the hannah montana one.  COuld you do one that says something about the WONDER instead of the MAGIC and Dec 2008  THe girls names that will be in that room or Taylor and Lacey.  If you can I would be truly grateful.  I already really appreciate the one of Micky and Minnie on the Beach.  I looked for that one for hours


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

Imagoofy1 said:


> TOM - please could we also get the new tags with our names on them and the second line saying FIRST DISNEY CRUISE 2008
> 
> ANNETTE
> VINCENT
> VINNIE
> SUSIE
> JULIA
> JACOB
> 
> thank you, thank you, thank you



Here you go:


----------



## cruisecrzy

Imagoofy1 said:


> hypermom did you make your name with the picture in it - if you did, how did you do it PLEASE



I can tell you how to do this in photoshop if you have that program.


----------



## Imagoofy1

TOM - VERY NICE    ---    thank you for the name badges


----------



## Hypermommy

Imagoofy1 said:


> hypermom did you make your name with the picture in it - if you did, how did you do it PLEASE




I'm using Adobe Photoshop.  Basically, I find the picture I want (i.e., the ship) and I open that picture.  Then I check the layers and make sure it's set to layer 0 and not background.  Then I create a new layer and write my name on that layer in whatever font and size I want (remembering to leave room for an outline later).  Then, I drag layer 1 (my name) under layer 0 (the ship).  I right click on layer 0 (the ship) and select something about creating a clipping mask.  Then I'll save that, I think.... I don't believe there are any other steps but if there are still two layers you mgiht need to do a "merge visible).  Then I use the flash options at the bottom of my layers menu to put a colored outline on it.  If I get really froggy, I'll do several outlines by flattening the image between each color and using the magic erasor to get rid of the white and then doing the flash options thing again.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Hypermommy

Hey, Disneymom92... just wanted to pop in and let you know I love the Hannah Montana one you made!  Very cool!!!!

(thank goodness my guys aren't into that... but that reminds me that maybe I should see if they want some HSM stuff on our door).


----------



## Soccermom-Cheri

geez, I wish it was that easy in Photoshop Elements. No clipping masks - or I haven't been able to find them anyway. No flash options either.  I need to figure out how to do this in Elements. Or, pony up the $$$ for Photoshop.


----------



## txSleepingBeauty

Soccermom-Cheri said:


> geez, I wish it was that easy in Photoshop Elements. No clipping masks - or I haven't been able to find them anyway. No flash options either.  I need to figure out how to do this in Elements. Or, pony up the $$$ for Photoshop.



if you go over to the cretive DISigns board, there's someone over there who will make a name design for you, I think it's carolina girl


----------



## fantasia2402

Hi Ted!

Are you still making the tags?  If so can you make up the following?

Bobby
Melissa
Abigail
Ajay
Ava

Underneath put Brecksville, OH

Then for our friends:
Scott
Kelli
Kendall

Underneath put Broadview Hts, OH

Thanks soooo much!


----------



## DisneyMom92

Hypermommy said:


> Hey, Disneymom92... just wanted to pop in and let you know I love the Hannah Montana one you made!  Very cool!!!!
> 
> (thank goodness my guys aren't into that... but that reminds me that maybe I should see if they want some HSM stuff on our door).



Hahaha, I made that for ME, I love Hannah Montana! My son (12) thinks she's hot and I started watching with him, but he told me we couldn't put that on our door (what would people think?? Hmmmmm), so I am putting it on my DD15 and my sister's door instead. 

Will have to find something Disney manly instead.....

Thanks for the compliment; coming from you it's high praise! I have seen some of your work and it's wonderful!


----------



## hueydewielouie

cruisecrzy said:


> Can you tell me where you got the graphic on the sign that says wonderful vacation or share the blank graphic with me. I love it!!! Thanks



Here is the link to the graphic that I used.  It is just the graphic.  I added all of the wording to them.  Hope this helps.

http://members.chello.nl/a.donkersloot8/wallpapers/wall68.htm


----------



## dredick

DisneyMom92 said:


> Hahaha, I made that for ME, I love Hannah Montana! My son (12) thinks she's hot and I started watching with him, but he told me we couldn't put that on our door (what would people think?? Hmmmmm), so I am putting it on my DD15 and my sister's door instead.
> 
> Will have to find something Disney manly instead.....
> 
> Thanks for the compliment; coming from you it's high praise! I have seen some of your work and it's wonderful!


to funny...I have a DS10....feels the same about Hannah but would DIE if I put it on our door!


----------



## tigger334

Tom-

Could you make me some name tags?  Here are the names:

Michael

MaryBeth

Then Medina, OH underneath?

TIA!  Keep up the great work!


----------



## fantasia2400

Hi Tigger...we are pretty close to you...we are in Brecksville..when are you cruising???


Oppps I thought the guy that makes the tags was Ted...Sorry!  Tom I posted above under the name fantasia2402....I hope you can make up those tags for me.  THanks!


----------



## dredick

A Big thanks to TOM!! from everyone you've helped!!


----------



## Tigger1221

Soccermom-Cheri said:


> geez, I wish it was that easy in Photoshop Elements. No clipping masks - or I haven't been able to find them anyway. No flash options either. I need to figure out how to do this in Elements. Or, pony up the $$$ for Photoshop.


 

I use Photoshop Elements too. I make the name pics the same way as described above. It takes about 2minutes. Very easy.


----------



## Soccermom-Cheri

Tigger1221 said:


> I use Photoshop Elements too. I make the name pics the same way as described above. It takes about 2minutes. Very easy.



OK, I'll give it a try. Where are the masks? That's what's driving me crazy - finding them. Could you please PM me and let me know. I  HAVE to figure this out (I'm like a stubborn 2-year old, "I do it mysef!"  )


----------



## cruisecrzy

Soccermom-Cheri said:


> OK, I'll give it a try. Where are the masks? That's what's driving me crazy - finding them. Could you please PM me and let me know. I  HAVE to figure this out (I'm like a stubborn 2-year old, "I do it mysef!"  )





Here is a link to a tutorial from Planetphotoshop on how to do this.  If the link does not work go to www.planetphotoshop.com  then go to tutorial and on page 8 there are tutorials for photo within text.

http://www.planetphotoshop.com/photos-within-type-part-1.html


----------



## tigger334

Hi Fantasia!

We are cruising on the Wonder May 18th?  How about you?  I will just be glad to get away!   

Thanks Tom for getting name tags done so quick!  They look great!  You really do a great thing for everyone here!


----------



## pjpoohbear

Soccermom-Cheri said:


> geez, I wish it was that easy in Photoshop Elements. No clipping masks - or I haven't been able to find them anyway. No flash options either.  I need to figure out how to do this in Elements. Or, pony up the $$$ for Photoshop.



Ok, I figured out how to do it in PSE, only step I can't figure out is the coloured outline,

I learned how to do most of it here, http://mistycatodesigns.blogspot.com/2007/03/layered-template-tutorial.html

To make your text layer group-able then merge-able, simplify the text layer.

here is my first attempt in PSE;






Pj


----------



## cruisecrzy

I am not sure you can do the color outline in PSE.  There are several techniques that I have been trying to figure out in PSE.  I thnk you may be able to do the outline in a long way with masks.

I have been trying to do gradient color to text inPSE and cannot fgure it out. I know there is a gradient text tool, but it changes to its default color of light green. I want to use my own color, but I have yet to figure it out. And I swear I figured it out once before in PSE. So if anyone knows please share.

As for the outline of text with a mask I can try it tonight and see if I can get it.  There is an outline tool in the Text effects area where the gradient tool is, but I think it will not work on the picture in text. And again you do not get to pick the color...I do not believe.


----------



## pjpoohbear

cruisecrzy said:


> I am not sure you can do the color outline in PSE.  There are several techniques that I have been trying to figure out in PSE.  I thnk you may be able to do the outline in a long way with masks.
> 
> I have been trying to do gradient color to text inPSE and cannot fgure it out. I know there is a gradient text tool, but it changes to its default color of light green. I want to use my own color, but I have yet to figure it out. And I swear I figured it out once before in PSE. So if anyone knows please share.
> 
> As for the outline of text with a mask I can try it tonight and see if I can get it.  There is an outline tool in the Text effects area where the gradient tool is, but I think it will not work on the picture in text. And again you do not get to pick the color...I do not believe.



Would you have to simplify the text layer before using gradient colour?  

Pj


----------



## lillygator

looks good Penny!


----------



## pjpoohbear

Thanks V!


----------



## Soccermom-Cheri

I figured out how to do it in PSE with regular text. I'll PM you two.


----------



## Anal Annie

Soccermom-Cheri said:


> I figured out how to do it in PSE with regular text. I'll PM you two.



Hellloo over here!  Fellow peep lurking on this thread!!


----------



## pjpoohbear

Cheri, thank you so much for your knowledge!

Here is attempt 2 with PSE,






I chose IASW at DL, since that will be at the end of my cruise, woo hoo! kinds of sad that it will be closed, though.

Pj


----------



## Soccermom-Cheri

Looks great! Now i'll have to try my own advice and see what I can come up with. I haven't put words in text for awhile. What font did you use?


----------



## pjpoohbear

It is called Lucy, themed on I love Lucy,  I can't remember where I got it, but it was a free font.  Most likely from a site with TV fonts.  In my first attempt it was Basic Font, which is an outline font that I filled it, a few more steps to get the outline trick to work.

Pj


----------



## cruisecrzy

Penny,
Your second attempt looks great.  Thanks Cheri for sharing your tips.

the simplifying to make a gradient was not successful the other night when I tried. I will keep at it and I am sure I will figure it out eventually.


----------



## disneegrl4eva

does anybody have anything for christmas time??? I would love to see some creations


----------



## granmaz

pjpoohbear said:


> Cheri, thank you so much for your knowledge!
> 
> Here is attempt 2 with PSE,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I chose IASW at DL, since that will be at the end of my cruise, woo hoo! kinds of sad that it will be closed, though.
> 
> Pj



I like that PJ.  I think you will have to do one each for Angie and Dennis!!!


----------



## Hypermommy

pjpoohbear said:


> Cheri, thank you so much for your knowledge!
> 
> Here is attempt 2 with PSE,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I chose IASW at DL, since that will be at the end of my cruise, woo hoo! kinds of sad that it will be closed, though.
> 
> Pj



That looks great!  Love the font.  I also like how the N's overwrite each other.  Was that the font or did you move them?  Looks great.


----------



## pjpoohbear

granmaz said:


> I like that PJ. I think you will have to do one each for Angie and Dennis!!!


 
yes, you are right on that


Pj


----------



## pjpoohbear

Hypermommy said:


> That looks great! Love the font. I also like how the N's overwrite each other. Was that the font or did you move them? Looks great.


 
It was the font, it is called LUCY, I got in on a free font site, it is from the TV show catagory, but I can't remember which site, sorry

Pj


----------



## chaoscent

PJ - the name Penny caught my eye.  There aren't that many Penny's in the world.  What was even more interesting is the name PJ.  That's my brother's nickname for Phillipp John.  My Dad was Phil, and brother was Phillipp John so we shortened it to PJ.  Sister is Pam.  You can see my family had the P theme going.   Also, good job on the names.  I am still working on learning them.
Penny


----------



## PixyDusted

Here's mine!  I love it!  First time I've done this.   

The yellow circle is velcroed onto the Mickey ears so I have one for each day of our cruise that says where we are/are going and the number day of the cruise.  I used those "fun foam" sheets and hot glue to make this and the fish were premade and $1 at Michael's (craft store).  Pretty simple!  I wrote on the circles with glitter glue.


----------



## pjpoohbear

Mikkel, love your sign.

Pj


----------



## PixyDusted

pjpoohbear said:


> Mikkel, love your sign.
> 
> Pj



Thank you!!!!


----------



## cruisecrzy

PixyDusted said:


> Here's mine!  I love it!  First time I've done this.
> 
> The yellow circle is velcroed onto the Mickey ears so I have one for each day of our cruise that says where we are/are going and the number day of the cruise.  I used those "fun foam" sheets and hot glue to make this and the fish were premade and $1 at Michael's (craft store).  Pretty simple!  I wrote on the circles with glitter glue.



What a cute idea.


----------



## cruisecrzy

Here is a picture of my disney dreams sign for our upcoming cruise.


----------



## disneegrl4eva

I spent the last few days reading over this entire thread and I cannot find hardly any christmas stuff to get ideas from...I did find 2 or 3 but if anybody has any christmas door decorations, will you please share as Im trying to get some ideas ...thanks


----------



## Zandy595

disneegrl4eva said:


> I spent the last few days reading over this entire thread and I cannot find hardly any christmas stuff to get ideas from...I did find 2 or 3 but if anybody has any christmas door decorations, will you please share as Im trying to get some ideas ...thanks


A Diser (Patnl34) on the Creative Community board might have some ideas to help you.  She hasn't posted in a long time so you won't be able to ask her to make something for you though.  Check out her site.  http://www.patsdesigns.com/Holidays.htm


----------



## Anal Annie

Sandy - here's my first attempt at a door sign in this nutty Photoshop Elements using the adorable "mouse family" as I like to call 'em.  Had to get some technical help from DH here & there...I still got some bugs to work out but I didn't think it came out TOO bad!  I am hoping it will get faster as I go?!   Thanks again for pointing me to the family images!


----------



## Zandy595

That is sooooo cute!  Great job!  Love the shadow effect.  

Did you notice the boy's sleeve is missing on one arm?   I realized that after I put it in my sig.


----------



## Anal Annie

Zandy595 said:


> That is sooooo cute!  Great job!  Love the shadow effect.
> 
> Did you notice the boy's sleeve is missing on one arm?   I realized that after I put it in my sig.



 Nope!  Didn't notice!  Oh well...shhhh!


----------



## Soccermom-Cheri

Ooh, Annie, I love that picture.


----------



## Zandy595

Anal Annie said:


> Nope!  Didn't notice!  Oh well...shhhh!


 It's really easy to fix though.  I'm kinda weird about stuff like that and I had to fix it on the sign I'm working on.  Of course a normal person wouldn't even notice it or care.


----------



## disneegrl4eva

Zandy595 said:


> A Diser (Patnl34) on the Creative Community board might have some ideas to help you.  She hasn't posted in a long time so you won't be able to ask her to make something for you though.  Check out her site.  http://www.patsdesigns.com/Holidays.htm



thanks Sandy...I already tore her site up  she does have some fabulous stuff though...


----------



## DisDancerina

Anal Annie said:


> Sandy - here's my first attempt at a door sign in this nutty Photoshop Elements using the adorable "mouse family" as I like to call 'em.  Had to get some technical help from DH here & there...I still got some bugs to work out but I didn't think it came out TOO bad!  I am hoping it will get faster as I go?!   Thanks again for pointing me to the family images!



That. Looks. Amazing.


----------



## pjpoohbear

Late I know, but these were mine from my halloween cruise, 1st was given out to all Disers and the second was just for me.










Pj


----------



## cruisecrzy

hueydewielouie said:


> You don't know how long I have been waiting to do this...Here is a pic of our door from our first Disney cruise which we just got back from.  I am thrilled to finally have pics to post.  There is also a pic of my parent's door.  As a surprise, I made magnets for all of our family that went with us.  Everyone loved them.  Said it made it really easy to find their rooms.  Thanks for the great idea.  We were the only ones I notices with door signs, but on a 3-day cruise, there isn't much time to roam and see others.
> 
> parents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ours



Where can I find that graphic on the "Wonderful" sign of the characters packing. i love it and I have never seen it. I want to use it for one my parents signs.

thanks


----------



## dredick

pjpoohbear said:


> Late I know, but these were mine from my halloween cruise, 1st was given out to all Disers and the second was just for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pj


can I borrow this one? WE're going to MNSSHP!!


----------



## hueydewielouie

cruisecrzy said:


> Where can I find that graphic on the "Wonderful" sign of the characters packing. i love it and I have never seen it. I want to use it for one my parents signs.
> 
> thanks



Here is the link that should take you straight to the pic I used for the sign.  Hope it works.

http://members.chello.nl/a.donkersloot8/wallpapers/wall68.htm


----------



## marcij

pjpoohbear said:


> Late I know, but these were mine from my halloween cruise, 1st was given out to all Disers and the second was just for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pj



Have you made the second one in to a MNSSHP shirt?  It's darling!  This year will be our first MNSSHP, and i've been looking all over for designs.  That is too cute!


----------



## RweTHEREyet

hueydewielouie said:


> Here is the link that should take you straight to the pic I used for the sign.  Hope it works.
> 
> http://members.chello.nl/a.donkersloot8/wallpapers/wall68.htm



That picture is adorable.  Do you have others like that you might be willing to share?


----------



## piecl

This is a request for Imtooexcitedtosleep -

Tom,

Would you be able to make two of your DCL oval 'magnets' for me and my daughter? Please!

I'd like the 'Where Dreams Come True' format. My name is Cindy and my daughter is Kristen.

I'm just getting into this 'board' thing and found out about the door magnets. I'm starting to collect some images but have no idea how to update names, etc.

Thanks in advance for your time. I really appreciate it.

Cindy


----------



## pjpoohbear

dredick said:


> can I borrow this one? WE're going to MNSSHP!!



Go ahead and borrow.  I know that the base of the first is on the Dis Designs threads, someplace.  The second I made from DL's HalloweenTime logo.  You can grab it and remove the bottom and add what you like.

Pj


----------



## pjpoohbear

marcij said:


> Have you made the second one in to a MNSSHP shirt?  It's darling!  This year will be our first MNSSHP, and i've been looking all over for designs.  That is too cute!



I haven't done T-shirts, but these were printed as 8.5x5.5 magnets and looked very nice. If you are up to it grab the second one and make any changes you would like to.

Pj


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

No problem.  Do you want anything on the second line (city, etc)???




piecl said:


> This is a request for Imtooexcitedtosleep -
> 
> Tom,
> 
> Would you be able to make two of your DCL oval 'magnets' for me and my daughter? Please!
> 
> I'd like the 'Where Dreams Come True' format. My name is Cindy and my daughter is Kristen.
> 
> I'm just getting into this 'board' thing and found out about the door magnets. I'm starting to collect some images but have no idea how to update names, etc.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your time. I really appreciate it.
> 
> Cindy


----------



## piecl

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> No problem.  Do you want anything on the second line (city, etc)???




That's sound great!

Menomonee Falls, WI

Thanks soooooo much   

Cindy


----------



## Zandy595

disneegrl4eva said:


> I spent the last few days reading over this entire thread and I cannot find hardly any christmas stuff to get ideas from...I did find 2 or 3 but if anybody has any christmas door decorations, will you please share as Im trying to get some ideas ...thanks


I just posted some Christmas pictures over on the *Cruise Magnet graphics and links * thread.  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1523226&page=66


----------



## soudersmes

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> Here you go:



Tom,

I've read people asking you to do magnets.  Is that for the door?  I'm new to Disney cruising.  We are going on the first one to Mexico in May.  Can you tell me more about your magnets?  I'm trying to figure out what to do for the doors?

Thanks

Margaret


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

There are a lot of people on this thread (and other threads) that will be happy to help you with magnets.  I created a couple of name badge graphics and I'm happy to customize them for anyone that asks.

My PhotoShop abilities, however, are rather limited.

While most of these graphics were created to be used as door magnets (as the doors are metal and DCL frowns on tape on the doors), I'm sure they can be used for other things.   I'm planning on making shirts for our cruise with the name tag graphics.



soudersmes said:


> Tom,
> 
> I've read people asking you to do magnets.  Is that for the door?  I'm new to Disney cruising.  We are going on the first one to Mexico in May.  Can you tell me more about your magnets?  I'm trying to figure out what to do for the doors?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Margaret


----------



## disneegrl4eva

Zandy595 said:


> I just posted some Christmas pictures over on the *Cruise Magnet graphics and links * thread.  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1523226&page=66



Sandy only one pic showed up...the other 2 have red x's in them...


----------



## Zandy595

disneegrl4eva said:


> Sandy only one pic showed up...the other 2 have red x's in them...


You may be able to see the pictures if you right click on them and copy the URL into a different window.  Hope it works.  I don't know why they aren't showing up now.


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

piecl said:


> That's sound great!
> 
> Menomonee Falls, WI
> 
> Thanks soooooo much
> 
> Cindy


----------



## piecl

Thanks, Tom! These are perfect!! 

Cindy


----------



## TXBelle

Tom-  Your nametags are absolutely fantastic!  You are so kind to make these for all the dis'ers.  Would it be possible for you to make some for me?  I would really appreciate it, and I know my kids would be so excited with their own name tags.  We are taking my parents too, and I would love to surprise them with the magnets.

Kevin
Heather
Katie
Meg
Brittany
Elizabeth
Clyde
Karen

The second line would be Cypress, TX

Thanks a million!


----------



## flrickd

[/QUOTE]


Great job, love the shadow effect! How did you do the shadow and where did you get the background?


----------



## reigle4

flrickd said:


>




Great job, love the shadow effect! How did you do the shadow and where did you get the background?[/QUOTE]


I absolutely love this one.  Would it be possible for me to get one with nothing on it so I can try to do one myself


----------



## reigle4

Anal Annie said:


> Sandy - here's my first attempt at a door sign in this nutty Photoshop Elements using the adorable "mouse family" as I like to call 'em.  Had to get some technical help from DH here & there...I still got some bugs to work out but I didn't think it came out TOO bad!  I am hoping it will get faster as I go?!   Thanks again for pointing me to the family images!





What is the possibility of having one done without Our "WONDERful" cruise Dec 11, 2008. Also without the cats.  Or could you tell me how to do wone on my own, that way I can add the proper amount of people and kids per door for our family reunion cruise.  I will need 3 with just 2 adults.  ! with 2 adults and 3 kids.  One with 2 adults and 2 kids. One with 3 adults and 1 kid.  Help me if you can so I can do these.  I will understand if you can't but I truly love these and they would be perfect to surprise everyone on their door with.   Your design is great


----------



## Zandy595

reigle4 said:


> What is the possibility of having one done without Our "WONDERful" cruise Dec 11, 2008. Also without the cats.  Or could you tell me how to do wone on my own, that way I can add the proper amount of people and kids per door for our family reunion cruise.  I will need 3 with just 2 adults.  ! with 2 adults and 3 kids.  One with 2 adults and 2 kids. One with 3 adults and 1 kid.  Help me if you can so I can do these.  I will understand if you can't but I truly love these and they would be perfect to surprise everyone on their door with.   Your design is great


I posted all the Disney family images on page 165 (post #2470) of this thread.  Here's the link   http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=838817&page=165


----------



## Zandy595

Anal Annie said:


> Sandy - here's my first attempt at a door sign in this nutty Photoshop Elements using the adorable "mouse family" as I like to call 'em.  Had to get some technical help from DH here & there...I still got some bugs to work out but I didn't think it came out TOO bad!  I am hoping it will get faster as I go?!   Thanks again for pointing me to the family images!


I wish I could do this with my printshop program, but I don't think it will allow me to crop the white background out.  If I tried to put the people on a nice background like yours they would be in white boxes.


----------



## wonderapril2007

Tom,

Your name tags are wonderful!  We are going on the Disney Wonder 4/27 and if would be so kind to make some for our trip.  

Debbie
David
Olivia
Shelby
Megan

The 2nd line - First Disney Cruise 2008

Thanks


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

Here ya go:
























wonderapril2007 said:


> Tom,
> 
> Your name tags are wonderful!  We are going on the Disney Wonder 4/27 and if would be so kind to make some for our trip.
> 
> Debbie
> David
> Olivia
> Shelby
> Megan
> 
> The 2nd line - First Disney Cruise 2008
> 
> Thanks


----------



## wonderapril2007

Tom,

Thank you...Thank you...Thank you!


----------



## Anal Annie

reigle4 said:


> What is the possibility of having one done without Our "WONDERful" cruise Dec 11, 2008. Also without the cats.  Or could you tell me how to do wone on my own, that way I can add the proper amount of people and kids per door for our family reunion cruise.  I will need 3 with just 2 adults.  ! with 2 adults and 3 kids.  One with 2 adults and 2 kids. One with 3 adults and 1 kid.  Help me if you can so I can do these.  I will understand if you can't but I truly love these and they would be perfect to surprise everyone on their door with.   Your design is great



  I am flattered you like my sign but I'm afraid I am NOT an expert at this yet.  I just got this Photoshop Elements 6 about 2 or 3 weeks ago & am still blundering my way thru it.  It didn't come with any instructions so I went out & bought a book (537 pages - it's more like a textbook.  I have so many pages marked already! )   

ANYWAY, I honestly don't remember exactly where I found this background pic but I will post it in it's orig. form (it was buried somewhere inside of another folder out there on the internet somewhere).  It actually had a real family in it already so I pasted the Mom, Dad and little boy figures over top of them.  It lended a lot of creativity to what I had to work with that way.  I put the Mom & Dad very close to each other to cut down on the amount of the color cloning (touch up work) that had to be done (adding the surf inbetween their legs & the ocean inbetween their heads).  Added the cats & created shadows for them (cloned the color from the existing shadows) and added mouse ears to the boys shadow.  Then got rid of that one arm on the right side of the shadow that was sort of sticking out by cloning the sand over top of that.  Then of course I just added the text in another layer.

I will also post the reversed images that Zandy provided the link to...but I didn't do the little girl or the princess 'cuz I didn't need them.   (Used Paint.NET to do the reversing.)  













And as Zandy pointed out to me, the sleeve is missing on one of the little boys arms...I haven't fixed mine yet but I will.  That's not a big fix....

I'm sorry I am not of more help - but I am really just too slow at it right now to get into the "business" of making them!  I still have a lot of trial & error to work thru with this cloning & stuff!   I am just really slow at the whole process.  But maybe you can work with these...


----------



## Anal Annie

Zandy595 said:


> I wish I could do this with my printshop program, but I don't think it will allow me to crop the white background out.  If I tried to put the people on a nice background like yours they would be in white boxes.



I can't wait to get faster at this whole process!  I haven't used printshop in probably 10 years so I don't remember its limitations but PS6 has an extraction feature...I'll bet Paint.NET has it too....Do you have Paint?  It might not be easy, but you could probably do it there.


----------



## Zandy595

Anal Annie said:


> I can't wait to get faster at this whole process!  I haven't used printshop in probably 10 years so I don't remember its limitations but PS6 has an extraction feature...I'll bet Paint.NET has it too....Do you have Paint?  It might not be easy, but you could probably do it there.


I've been playing around with it in Paint and I can get the people with a transparent background on a picture, but then the people are transparent too.  I can't fill them in with white because they're too pixel-y.  Know what I mean?  I haven't tried Paint.net yet.


----------



## wonderapril2007

I printed out the Mickey Ears pattern for the door but I don't know whether they are the right size.  Does anyone know the correct dimensions for the ears? The ones that I printed seem small.  

Thanks


----------



## ulittletinker

wonderapril2007 said:


> I printed out the Mickey Ears pattern for the door but I don't know whether they are the right size.  Does anyone know the correct dimensions for the ears? The ones that I printed seem small.
> 
> Thanks



I have a file with the image on it if you would like to PM me with you email, I would be happy to forward it to you.
Virginia


----------



## KristineN

Hi folks...

A number of you have PM'd me inquiring about designs....here are the ones available at the moment for personalization. 

If you are interested in an of these...let me know...


----------



## KristineN

1 more


----------



## RweTHEREyet

Kristine, you are so generous to offer your time and to share your talent to do this.  Would you prefer requests be made on this thread or would you prefer a PM?


Edited to add:

I couldn't wait for a response, so I sent you a PM


----------



## wonderapril2007

Kristine,

I'm would love a personalized one of the "Cruising for the first time" Wonder.  Let me know if you want the information on the thread or via PM.  

Thanks


----------



## ericamanda01

I come back to this thread every few months and I am just amazed at what you all do! It's great to see such beautiful designs. It really helps to get me off my butt to finish mine.


----------



## Imagoofy1

Kristien - i would love one if you could please:  First Disney Cruise (WONDER) - CITRO FAMILY (ANNETTE and VIN)


----------



## KristineN

Here's a couple for RweTHEREyet


----------



## KristineN

Imagoofy1 said:


> Kristien - i would love one if you could please:  First Disney Cruise (WONDER) - CITRO FAMILY (ANNETTE and VIN)


----------



## KristineN

Here's a few more designs from the old days


----------



## Imagoofy1

THANK YOU --- I love it


----------



## RweTHEREyet

KristineN said:


> Here's a couple for RweTHEREyet





Thank you, thank you.  I appreciate it more than you know.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

Any chance I could get the two pirate bubbles with the eye patch.  No names, but September 2008 somewhere.  I understand if you don't want to do it without the names.


----------



## bdwk1997

KristineN said:


> Hi folks...
> 
> A number of you have PM'd me inquiring about designs....here are the ones available at the moment for personalization.
> 
> If you are interested in an of these...let me know...
> 
> 
> Kristine, these are awesome....I love the pink magic!! and the pirate bubbles.  Is this something I can do myself or do I have to bother you to do them?  Can't you tell I'm new here.... thanx


----------



## BelievesinMagic

We _love_ your personalized name tags could I please get some for:

Al
Christa
Jackson
Payton
second line: First Disney cruise 2008

Brian
Kim
second line:  Redmond, WA

The new dreams tag.

Thank you so much for your time and sharing the magic!


----------



## imadisneynut

KristineN said:


>



I have to get moving on my door design. I see my mom has been working on her signs. Looks nice mom


----------



## Hulamom333

Hi Tom (aka Imtooexcitedtosleep)
Looks like we are keeping you busy!  Will you please make me some name badges with the names:
Sarah
Megan
First Disney Cruise 2007

They are soooo cute!


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

Hulamom333 said:


> Hi Tom (aka Imtooexcitedtosleep)
> Looks like we are keeping you busy!  Will you please make me some name badges with the names:
> Sarah
> Megan
> First Disney Cruise 2007
> 
> They are soooo cute!



2007???


----------



## Hulamom333

Oh yea right.....2008..... my bad!   Seems the days are getting away from me... only a month till our cruise... that's all i can think about!!


----------



## crystalnva4




----------



## Imagoofy1

Thank You --- Nice isn't it


----------



## bdwk1997

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> 2007???



Hi Tom would you mind terribly to make some more name tags????  Thanx more than you know. 

Max
Debbie
Max
Carly 
Evan

North Reading, MA:


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

bdwk1997 said:


> Hi Tom would you mind terribly to make some more name tags????  Thanx more than you know.
> 
> Max
> Debbie
> Max
> Carly
> Evan
> 
> North Reading, MA:



Do I need to make 2 "Max"s, or can you copy it???


----------



## bdwk1997

Hi Tom, could you do 2 Max's....I'm sure I would mess something up if I tried to copy it.  Thanx again....


----------



## Zandy595

crystalnva4 said:


>


I like your sign!  Where did you find the picture of Mickey in the lounge chair on the beach?  It's really cute.


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

bdwk1997 said:


> Hi Tom, could you do 2 Max's....I'm sure I would mess something up if I tried to copy it.  Thanx again....



Just print it twice.  (Unless you want them to be different, of course)


----------



## bdwk1997

Tom, thank you, thank you, thank you....


----------



## cruisecrzy

Tom, what font are you using for the names on your tags. I like it.

Thanks


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

cruisecrzy said:


> Tom, what font are you using for the names on your tags. I like it.
> 
> Thanks



Arial Rounded (with just a hint of shadow to give the engraved effect)


----------



## Khrystah

KristineN said:


> Hi folks...
> 
> A number of you have PM'd me inquiring about designs....here are the ones available at the moment for personalization.
> 
> If you are interested in an of these...let me know...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible to get this design with a couple of changes...
> 
> Cruising the *MAGIC * instead - is it possible to get the font done in the font below? If not I will be perfectly happy with whatever you do!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No "featuring" - just Stoney, Krista & Brian (Is it possible to get the font for the names in something other than cursive so my son can read it more easily?)
> 
> It is possible to say "*Family Vacation 2008*"
> 
> Thank you!
> Krista


----------



## crystalnva4

Zandy595 said:


> I like your sign!  Where did you find the picture of Mickey in the lounge chair on the beach?  It's really cute.


We found the mickey (he was a 3D sticker) in Michaels Art Store in the scrapbooking section. We hadn't even seen this site when we went so I didn't know that you could use magnets..lol...so we used scrapbooking tape to stick our poster to the door. It worked great. We also just stored the whole thing in the top of our luggage and it stayed perfect.


----------



## mommykds

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> Here ya go:




My kids think these are so cool!!!  Could I get these done with the same wording "First Disney Cruise 2008" with the names..

Anne Marie
Dana
Katie
Daniel
Sophie

Thank you!!!


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

mommykds said:


> My kids think these are so cool!!!  Could I get these done with the same wording "First Disney Cruise 2008" with the names..
> 
> Anne Marie
> Dana
> Katie
> Daniel
> Sophie
> 
> Thank you!!!



Sure, I'll get them done this evening.


----------



## mommykds

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> Sure, I'll get them done this evening.



Thanks so much.  Our cruise documents came today so we are all so excited that we are really going on a Disney cruise!!!


----------



## soudersmes

Hi Kristine,

Your Magic door posters are awesome.  Could I get 3 done for our upcoming cruise?  We are going 5/25/08. Thanks sooo much.  Margaret

Souders Family    Doug and Margaret
Souders Family  Brian and  Amanda   Ben

Hauptmann Family   Erik and Lisa    Evan  Owen  Erica


----------



## KristineN

I have a bunch of requests that I have gotten via PM...I am behind....kids are on spring break. I will get all of them done asap...


----------



## Deb T.

KristineN said:


> I have a bunch of requests that I have gotten via PM...I am behind....kids are on spring break. I will get all of them done asap...



Thanks Kristine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I can't even begin to tell you how excited I am about receiving the designs!!  I LOVE your creativity!   I REALLY appreciate the time you take to make them for everyone who asks!


----------



## BelievesinMagic

Thanks for the update KristineN!  I was worried that you may have been sick. I'm so glad you are not.  I hope you are having a wonderful Spring break with your kids!


----------



## mommykds

KristineN said:


> I have a bunch of requests that I have gotten via PM...I am behind....kids are on spring break. I will get all of them done asap...




Thanks Kristine!!!


----------



## Soccermom-Cheri

Here is one I am playing with.  I only wish the picture was bigger.


----------



## Mickey1Fan

My I get two name tags?  

Lynda 

Audrey

FIRST DISNEY CRUISE 2008 is perfect.

I saved the Shelby one and tried to change the names but I was not able to.

Thank you so very, very much.  

Lynda


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

Mickey1Fan said:


> My I get two name tags?
> 
> Lynda
> 
> Audrey
> 
> FIRST DISNEY CRUISE 2008 is perfect.
> 
> I saved the Shelby one and tried to change the names but I was not able to.
> 
> Thank you so very, very much.
> 
> Lynda



No problem.  I'll send them this evening.


----------



## disneydarling07

for Our First Disney Cruise 2009.

Obviously, there is no hurry...lol.

Thank you in advance!  These are great!

Tom
Wendy
Brittany
Jessica
Jason

Thank you!!!

Wendy***


----------



## dopeysgirl84

Hi Tom,
I am a lurker but am going on my honeymoon in Disney World and the Disney Cruise in June and am wondering if you could make me two name tags for the trip? The names are Kathleen and Dan. 

Thank you for all of your work and designs!
-Kathleen


----------



## figment52

If it is not an imposition could you do the following name tags - either one is fine as long as it is DCL -

Deb
Chris
Ann
George
Linda
Beci
Sandy
Karen
Sharon 
Mucho Hombre
Gary

Thank you very much.


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

figment52 said:


> If it is not an imposition could you do the following name tags - either one is fine as long as it is DCL -
> 
> Deb
> Chris
> Ann
> George
> Linda
> Beci
> Sandy
> Karen
> Sharon
> Mucho Hombre
> Gary
> 
> Thank you very much.



Yeah no problem.  Tell me which you want and let me know if you want anything special ("Panama Canal", etc)


----------



## figment52

figment52 said:


> If it is not an imposition could you do the following name tags - either one is fine as long as it is DCL -
> 
> Deb
> Chris
> Ann
> George
> Linda
> Beci
> Sandy
> Karen
> Sharon
> Mucho Hombre
> Gary
> 
> Thank you very much.


 


ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> Yeah no problem. Tell me which you want and let me know if you want anything special ("Panama Canal", etc)


 

I'm sorry - I forgot that part.  WB Panama Crossing 2008 (if it is not a bother) or something like that.

That's again.  You are  for doing this.


----------



## PenskeSth1

Could you do name tags for some first time Disney cruiser friends?
With "Our First Disney Cruise" perhaps.

Nate
Samantha
Alexis
Conner  

Thank you


----------



## KristineN

RweTHEREyet said:


> Any chance I could get the two pirate bubbles with the eye patch.  No names, but September 2008 somewhere.  I understand if you don't want to do it without the names.


----------



## PenskeSth1

Tom, Thank you for the name tags! You are so generous to do so many for us folks who aren't so crafty.


----------



## Deweysgirl

Hi Tom,

May I please request a few nametags too?  We are leaving this Sunday for a 4 day cruise on The Wonder and I just came across these wonderful tags that you are so kind to make. We would like the: First Disney Cruise 2008 under the nametags for:

David
Denene
Camrin
Kris Ann

Also: The following tags all with Tampa Bay, Fl. under the name

Brianna
Tabby
Dwayne
Liz
Betty Sue
Austin

Thank you so so much! 
Liz


----------



## Caitsmama

Hi Tom, could you please put me in line for tags? 
Underneath the names, if you could do - 
"Double Dip September 2008"

And the names would be::

Stacy
Caitlin
Dave
Karlene

Thanks sooooo much!!!


----------



## Caitsmama

Here is my door from the Magic's NYE cruise -- thanks to the dis'ers who i got designs from!!





And, here is one more pic, with my FE.


----------



## Deweysgirl

Deweysgirl said:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> May I please request a few nametags too?  We are leaving this Sunday for a 4 day cruise on The Wonder and I just came across these wonderful tags that you are so kind to make. Thank you so so much!
> Liz



Tom, You Are The Man!!! Thank you for getting these to me! We leave tomorrow morning and I'mTooExcitedToSleep! Lol!! I will take a pic of our door and share when I get back. I do appreciate it, on such short nortice too, you rock!


----------



## Caitsmama

THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH TOM!! Got the nametags! Although, i almost just blew the cruise surprise in my moment of awe! I called my dd over to see the tags, then remembered --hello---this is s SURPRISE cruise!!! LOL Caught myself though! But i couldn't help it, i was so excited! LOL
Thanks again!!


----------



## DisDee

Hi Tom, I'd love to get 2 name tags if possible.

Denise and Gary
New Jersey

Thanks so much!


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

Caitsmama said:


> THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH TOM!! Got the nametags! Although, i almost just blew the cruise surprise in my moment of awe! I called my dd over to see the tags, then remembered --hello---this is s SURPRISE cruise!!! LOL Caught myself though! But i couldn't help it, i was so excited! LOL
> Thanks again!!


----------



## Hulamom333

Hi Kristine N 
Would you be able to do a Tink "Pirates Night" with nothing in the ears for my daughter... she "needs" it   

Thank you!!


----------



## chaoscent

Kristen - you might just be my answer to a question I have had for years.  Back in 05 when the Creative Designs thread began a person (I believe it was MidNite) made the following design for all of the resorts




I only stayed at the WL then and at the time believed that everyone would keep creating forever.  Fast forward to 2007 and people are looking for this disign for different resorts.  Now I am a bit creative and can do some things in PhotoImpact and PS Elements but I have not been able to figure out how to put a picture in the Mickey Ears and have it look like a Crystal Ball/3 D object.  I have posted for assistance but the best people have been able to come up with is a picture of the resort inside Mickey ears.  I know how to do that, but want it to look 3D.  Well today I am looking at the latest DISigns on threads I am subscribed to & I see your two DISigns.  Can you tell me how you got your Mickey head to look 3D?  Can you do the design in this thread?  If so, can you give me step by step directions?????  Thanks so very much.   Penny


----------



## Zandy595

chaoscent said:


> Kristen - you might just be my answer to a question I have had for years.  Back in 05 when the Creative Designs thread began a person (I believe it was MidNite) made the following design for all of the resorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only stayed at the WL then and at the time believed that everyone would keep creating forever.  Fast forward to 2007 and people are looking for this disign for different resorts.  Now I am a bit creative and can do some things in PhotoImpact and PS Elements but I have not been able to figure out how to put a picture in the Mickey Ears and have it look like a Crystal Ball/3 D object.  I have posted for assistance but the best people have been able to come up with is a picture of the resort inside Mickey ears.  I know how to do that, but want it to look 3D.  Well today I am looking at the latest DISigns on threads I am subscribed to & I see your two DISigns.  Can you tell me how you got your Mickey head to look 3D?  Can you do the design in this thread?  If so, can you give me step by step directions?????  Thanks so very much.   Penny


Good question.  I remember all the designs MidNite made and wish I would have saved them.  She did amazing stuff.


----------



## lanegang

Caitsmama said:


> Here is my door from the Magic's NYE cruise -- thanks to the dis'ers who i got designs from!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, here is one more pic, with my FE.



I love your "A Little Bit Pirate, A Little Bit Princess" magnets.  Can I ask
where you got those from?  I would love to make some for my DD Grace and Erika.

Lolita


----------



## TiggerzFan

Wow, Tom, I've been catching up on this thread and your newest name tags ROCK! 

I would be most grateful if/when you have a moment, to have tags for our family!  They would be a cool addition to our usual door magnets and I promise to send pics.  

Donna
Matthew
Alyssa
Maddie

(Oviedo, FL)

Thanks!  You're a true DISer with a heart of gold.


----------



## nenner1

lanegang said:


> I love your "A Little Bit Pirate, A Little Bit Princess" magnets.  Can I ask
> where you got those from?  I would love to make some for my DD Grace and Erika.
> 
> Lolita



Those are from Amy's designs on the creative DISigns thread......
But she is not designing anymore b/c a Disney lawyer contacted her regarding copyright issues... 
I think she may have some blank ones...there is a thread out there where others are posting work she has done previosuly, and I'll bet there is one of those in there.

It is super cute.

I like the "first cruise" one, that is really cool!


----------



## chaoscent

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1738996
here's the thread, email me if they aren't there as I used them for my trip.  She is a great designer.  
 Penny
chaoscent@verizon.net


----------



## PenskeSth1

Tom...I liked the name tags you made earlier for some friends of ours, I was wondering if you could please make a couple more?

David
Michele
Tiffany 
Davey

Lakeland, Fl

Thank you!


----------



## dopeysgirl84

Tom...THANK YOU! The honeymoon name tags are awesome and will be perfect for the cruise! THANKS!


----------



## KristineN

for mommykds









mommykds said:


> Thanks Kristine!!!


----------



## mommykds

KristineN said:


> for mommykds



Thanks Kristine!!!


----------



## KristineN

For *bdwk1997




















*


----------



## KristineN

soudersmes said:


> Hi Kristine,
> 
> Your Magic door posters are awesome.  Could I get 3 done for our upcoming cruise?  We are going 5/25/08. Thanks sooo much.  Margaret
> 
> Souders Family    Doug and Margaret
> Souders Family  Brian and  Amanda   Ben
> 
> Hauptmann Family   Erik and Lisa    Evan  Owen  Erica


----------



## Imagoofy1

KristineN those are so darn cute   ---


----------



## txtwins2000

KristineN said:


>




Hi Kristine,

Oh my gosh you're talented!!!  Is there any way you would be willing to make me 2?  

Githens Family - Gary and Judy
Landers Family - Laurie, Monique and Sarah 

We will be on the Magic for the PC crossing in May!!!  Thanks so much!!!!!


----------



## txtwins2000

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> Yeah no problem.  Tell me which you want and let me know if you want anything special ("Panama Canal", etc)



Hi Tom,

Are you still doing the name tags?  I would love to get some!!!!  You're so kind to help us who are challenged!!!!  This will be our first DCL!  We're on the Panama Canal Crossing in May!  The names are:

Judy
Gary
Monique
Sarah
Laurie

Thanks so much!!!!!


----------



## txtwins2000

KristineN said:


> Hi folks...
> 
> A number of you have PM'd me inquiring about designs....here are the ones available at the moment for personalization.
> 
> If you are interested in an of these...let me know...




Hi Kristine,

I just posted a few minutes ago!  But is it possible on the Landers family one to get the one with Chip and Dale and have it say Magic instead of wonder?  I love chip and dale and one the girls loves Tinkerbell and the other Minnie Mouse!  Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## soudersmes

Thank you so much Kristine.  They are great.  Can I ask for one more?

Cynthia and Bob Lyons.   That's my sister and brother in law and they are coming with us on the cruise.

Those are awesome.
Margaret


----------



## KristineN

soudersmes said:


> Thank you so much Kristine.  They are great.  Can I ask for one more?
> 
> Cynthia and Bob Lyons.   That's my sister and brother in law and they are coming with us on the cruise.
> 
> Those are awesome.
> Margaret


----------



## KristineN

sorry...I don't have that version in the magic



txtwins2000 said:


> Hi Kristine,
> 
> I just posted a few minutes ago!  But is it possible on the Landers family one to get the one with Chip and Dale and have it say Magic instead of wonder?  I love chip and dale and one the girls loves Tinkerbell and the other Minnie Mouse!  Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## KristineN

something like this?









txtwins2000 said:


> Hi Kristine,
> 
> I just posted a few minutes ago!  But is it possible on the Landers family one to get the one with Chip and Dale and have it say Magic instead of wonder?  I love chip and dale and one the girls loves Tinkerbell and the other Minnie Mouse!  Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## soudersmes

KristineN said:


>



Thanks Kristine.....I feel like I owe you something....Hopefully I can help someone else.

Margaret


----------



## PenskeSth1

Kristine your signs are so beautiful! Could you make me the pink and Purple magic sign with the Alberry's Dave, Michele, TIffany, and Davey 2008?Also if it is not to much could you make the Pirate Mickey head with Davey in it and a Pirate Tink head with Tiffany in it?Thank you in advance.


----------



## txtwins2000

KristineN said:


> something like this?




Oh THANK YOU!!!!  What a wonderful birthday surprise to see this today!!!  Thank you so much Kristine I really appreciate it!!!  My daughters will be so delighted when they see it tomorrow morning!!!!  THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## txtwins2000

KristineN said:


> sorry...I don't have that version in the magic



Hi Kristine,

Thank you so much for the one with chip and dale...I really appreciate it!!!  Can I still get one with Mickey and Minnie for my parents?  The Githens Family (Gary and Judy)!  It will be our first cruise on the Magic for the PC crossing!!!  Thanks so much!!!


----------



## nascar8820

Caitsmama said:


> Here is my door from the Magic's NYE cruise -- thanks to the dis'ers who i got designs from!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caitsmama - I love the Beware door sign.  Where did you find it?


----------



## CobraKai

nascar8820 said:


> Caitsmama said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my door from the Magic's NYE cruise -- thanks to the dis'ers who i got designs from!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a template or can easily create the "Beware!" door magnet?  I would love to request one if possible.
Click to expand...


----------



## KristineN

here's a quick stab at it....wording could be changed...















CobraKai said:


> nascar8820 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a template or can easily create the "Beware!" door magnet?  I would love to request one if possible.
Click to expand...


----------



## reneritch

KristineN said:


> here's a quick stab at it....wording could be changed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like this one.   Could you do me one with something like concerning the East Bound Repositioning Cruise Aug 17 - Sept 1, 2008 with Roy and Rene'
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## KristineN

maybe something like this?










reneritch said:


> KristineN said:
> 
> 
> 
> here's a quick stab at it....wording could be changed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like this one.   Could you do me one with something like concerning the East Bound Repositioning Cruise Aug 17 - Sept 1, 2008 with Roy and Rene'
> 
> Thanks.
Click to expand...


----------



## CobraKai

KristineN said:


> maybe something like this?



Kristine,

I'm not sure if you got my PM...

"Can I trouble you with two requests?

Could you make the "pirate scroll_1" that includes the date of our cruise next to Mickey: April 13 - 17
And include the names: Justin, Heather, and Jayden

Also, could you make the light blue Mickey outline that has bubbles in it (near top of page 190), with a Nemo fish inside that says: Celebrating a 1st birthday - Jayden"

I would be very thankful if you have the time, your work is beautiful!


----------



## lakeeter

Hi -
We are crusing with special pals on the Magic in May and want to create fun "door art" for them.

My friend Nina loves Peter Pan - -a Peter Pan purist, in her own words! My friend Barb is loves all things Eqyptian and she and Nina are going to Egypt in October for Barb's 60th birthday. We affectionately call my friend Robin "The Queen" (she's a very GOOD queen, not a villian!), and my buddy Karen loves puppies more than just about anything.  My partner Linda likes Pooh and I'm a Lady in the Tramp fan (Lady in particular).

Can anyone help with some fun art for any of these?

Thanks so much!
Lisa


----------



## Yonkrs_Girl

Hello Everyone!

I am sure there are some out here on this Thread but without taking forever to look through...does anyone have a FOrmal Night Door design they are willing to share?

We are leaving Fri to head to the Port for our Saturday Western Cruise and would love one.  I have been trying to find a great Formal Night photo of Mickey and/or Minnie but can't find one.

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## reneritch

KristineN said:


> maybe something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, That is absolutely wonderful.
> 
> Thank you very much


----------



## Hypermommy

Yonkrs_Girl said:


> I am sure there are some out here on this Thread but without taking forever to look through...does anyone have a FOrmal Night Door design they are willing to share?



You may have already received an answer but if you'd like this let me know and I'll send it to you with your names.  And if you don't like it that's cool too.  Have a great time on your trip!!!!






Ooops... just read your post again and realized this isn't Mickey and Minnie.  Sorry.


----------



## KristineN

Yonkrs_Girl said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I am sure there are some out here on this Thread but without taking forever to look through...does anyone have a FOrmal Night Door design they are willing to share?
> 
> We are leaving Fri to head to the Port for our Saturday Western Cruise and would love one.  I have been trying to find a great Formal Night photo of Mickey and/or Minnie but can't find one.
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## KristineN

PenskeSth1 said:


> Kristine your signs are so beautiful! Could you make me the pink and Purple magic sign with the Alberry's Dave, Michele, TIffany, and Davey 2008?Also if it is not to much could you make the Pirate Mickey head with Davey in it and a Pirate Tink head with Tiffany in it?Thank you in advance.


----------



## KristineN

For DisDee:


----------



## KristineN

for mollygirl13


----------



## DisDee

Thank you so much Kristine! You're very kind to do this for all us design-challenged Disers.


----------



## PenskeSth1

Kristen, Thank you so much they are wonderful! You are so kind.


----------



## dizney-cruiser

Hypermommy said:


> You may have already received an answer but if you'd like this let me know and I'll send it to you with your names.  And if you don't like it that's cool too.  Have a great time on your trip!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooops... just read your post again and realized this isn't Mickey and Minnie.  Sorry.



would you please post this with words on it - or - just formal night?


----------



## dizney-cruiser

KristineN said:


>



would you please post the two mickey heads with no names or words?


----------



## Hypermommy

dizney-cruiser said:


> would you please post this with words on it - or - just formal night?



Here ya go.  Had to leave "formal night" on there becuase that's part of the background (i.e., I didn't leave that as a separate layer)


----------



## KristineN

Just so you all know....

I won't post blank designs....last time I did this a bunch of my stuff ended up on Ebay....it's unfortunate...but that's the way it is....


----------



## sandym

Hi KristineN  I sent you a couple of PM's a few days ago, did you get them?
If not I will post my request here.  Thank you in advance for all you do.  You are very talented.


----------



## KristineN

feel free to post here as well. I am buried in PMs at the moment...I am trying to catch up 




sandym said:


> Hi KristineN  I sent you a couple of PM's a few days ago, did you get them?
> If not I will post my request here.  Thank you in advance for all you do.  You are very talented.


----------



## sandym

KristineN said:


> feel free to post here as well. I am buried in PMs at the moment...I am trying to catch up



Thanks for the quick response.  I will post here but we have plenty of time.  We don't cruise until 8/24/08.


----------



## Hypermommy

KristineN said:


> Just so you all know....
> 
> I won't post blank designs....last time I did this a bunch of my stuff ended up on Ebay....it's unfortunate...but that's the way it is....



Never even thought about that.  Maybe I shouldn't.  

I was thinking about offering some of these types of things on eBay but I figured the Disney lawyers would come after me.  Do you sell any of your stuff on eBay?  PM me if that's better.  Catch ya later!


----------



## STLDisney_Freak

KristineN said:


>


 
Will you post these with December 2008 on them?


----------



## STLDisney_Freak

KristineN said:


> for mommykds


 
Do you have this one as the Magic?


----------



## STLDisney_Freak

KristineN said:


> Here's a few more designs from the old days


 
Can I get the parrot one with Autumn and Kassondra and the Tinkerbelle one with Sandra and Michael?


----------



## STLDisney_Freak

KristineN said:


> here's a quick stab at it....wording could be changed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I get one of these to say Michael, Sandra, Autumn, Kassie and Frances? We will be on the Western Cruise Dec 13 - 20, 2008.


----------



## STLDisney_Freak

KristineN said:


>


 
Could I get this one with Sandra and Michael?


----------



## KristineN

You have to do whatever you are comfortable with...I haven't sold any of my designs over on ebay....I felt it wasn't worth the risk/hassles.

One of the designers here on the dis made a web page showing her designs and asking for pay pal donations...she was ordered by Disney lawyers to cease & desist.




Hypermommy said:


> Never even thought about that.  Maybe I shouldn't.
> 
> I was thinking about offering some of these types of things on eBay but I figured the Disney lawyers would come after me.  Do you sell any of your stuff on eBay?  PM me if that's better.  Catch ya later!


----------



## Hypermommy

KristineN said:


> You have to do whatever you are comfortable with...I haven't sold any of my designs over on ebay....I felt it wasn't worth the risk/hassles.
> 
> One of the designers here on the dis made a web page showing her designs and asking for pay pal donations...she was ordered by Disney lawyers to cease & desist.



Yeah, that's kind of what I figured.  Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Zandy595

*KristineN* ~   I hope this doesn't sound rude because I certainly don't mean it to be...  Maybe you should start your own DCL design thread.  It might be easier for people to find your designs and other posts wouldn't get lost here among all the requests.


----------



## KristineN

I have no clue in the world what you are referring to regarding posts getting lost on this thread....but I am more than happy to not post any more deigns here...don't want to contribute to any issues


----------



## CobraKai

KristineN said:


> I have no clue in the world what you are referring to regarding posts getting lost on this thread....but I am more than happy to not post any more deigns here...don't want to contribute to any issues



I think posting designs here is very acceptable.  Maybe they were referring to the shear number of design templates and nearly 200 pages of posts that cause  things to get "lost" here.  What would be ideal would be a separate web page that contained all of the designs (in thumbnail form), tagged with information like "mickey, wonder, formal night, pirate, etc." - but that would require A LOT of work and someone to host and maintain it, something I can not do.


----------



## CobraKai

CobraKai said:


> I think posting designs here is very acceptable.  Maybe they were referring to the shear number of design templates and nearly 200 pages of posts that cause  things to get "lost" here.  What would be ideal would be a separate web page that contained all of the designs (in thumbnail form), tagged with information like "mickey, wonder, formal night, pirate, etc." - but that would require A LOT of work and someone to host and maintain it, something I can not do.



Would it be wrong to post the designs to picasa.google.com so that people could search them, rate them, tag them, upload new, etc.  If they were numbered it would be easier to make requests such as "#157 that says John, Jane, and Junior."  Let me know if this is a ridiculous idea, or crossing the line on copyright infringement or something.  I just know that KristineN and others make beautiful stateroom magnet designs, and many, many people love them and want to request personalized ones for themselves.


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

One thing that I've tried to do to keep the thread a little less cluttered is to PM the name tags that I make.  Of course, then you run into the issue of a full PM box.

KristineN--Don't stop doing what you do.  I'm sure you're making a lot of people happy.


----------



## KristineN

look...no one get crazy here.....

way back when....I had a ton of designs here.....with so many requests it was unbelievable...

next, someone took a bunch of designs...sold them on eBay....I got mad and stopped doing it. and removed all of my designs from the thread.

people never stopped pming me requests....so I had some time and thought I'd go back to doing some....

regarding Picasa...I had a link in my signature with all my designs...I was given violation points from a dis moderator "because selling is not allowed" even though I never sold a one.... but Picasa advertises prints for sale...so you can't use it

I am not against doing my own thread....and I know the new dis rules close a thread at 250 pages...so eventually something will need to be done...I am just not in possession of an enormous amount of time right now......and unfortunately I am down to one last nerve these days....so any little BS makes me a tad crazy.....and I know I don't want to be in a situation whereas it's way more trouble for me than it is worth.  

so let's see when I get some time what will happen...


----------



## Hypermommy

I don't think anyone was suggesting that you stop posting your designs.  Just trying to find a way to make it easier to find certain designs.  Maybe we should just split the thread up (start new threads).. One could be "DCL Formal Night Magnets" and another could be "DCL Pirate Night Magnets".  I can also think of "Castaway Cay Door Magnets", "First Cruise Magnets" and "General DCL Door Magnets".

Anyway... just a suggestion.


----------



## KristineN

I wouldn't be for that...I don't want to pop back and forth between threads...


----------



## CobraKai

KristineN said:


> I wouldn't be for that...I don't want to pop back and forth between threads...



Well, hopefully a solution can be agreed upon that does not cause you any stress or frustration.  Because what you offer, with your time and talent, are appreciated SO MUCH by SO MANY on this board.  And I think it's unfortunate that the mods gave you violation points when you were not actually violating any rules.

If you don't have time to get to my requests, please don't worry about it!  We'll enjoy our first Disney cruise just as much anyway.


----------



## Zandy595

KristineN said:


> I have no clue in the world what you are referring to regarding posts getting lost on this thread....but I am more than happy to not post any more deigns here...don't want to contribute to any issues


I'm sorry, I didn't mean to upset you.  I think your designs are great and you're very kind to make them for other people.  I was just making a suggestion.  I guess I should have kept my mouth shut.


----------



## KristineN

not you....just having one of those l o n g.....tedious days. Like I said..I can see the wisdom in a separate thread....back to work....





Zandy595 said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't mean to upset you.  I think your designs are great and you're very kind to make them for other people.  I was just making a suggestion.  I guess I should have kept my mouth shut.


----------



## dizney-cruiser

*I totally understand you not wanting your work getting sold - that is just crazy!  I just liked what you had done - and since I have quite a few months before my cruise I thought I could save your graphic and add names later (depending who all I can convince to join us!).

I too prefer the one thread for all things magnetic - when this one closes we can just start another one - if anyone of you have checked out the ship of theives thread, you will see they are on about thier 9th or 10th thread!! maybe the magentic clan can beat that!

and one other thing - KristineN - I love that family portrait in your signature!!  I love it when the whole group matches for any picture - but I think it also makes finding each other in the park much easier!

have a great day!*


----------



## Hypermommy

dizney-cruiser said:


> I too prefer the one thread for all things magnetic



Oh, I definitely see the convenience of having everything in one area.  But I also know that when you're new, having all these pages to go through means a lot of time.  On the other hand, if you want the "perfect" thing for your door you'll spend the time.  On the other hand (I sound like Tevye don't I) it'd be nice if there were some way to organize.

Maybe we could do something like putting tags in the text of the message.  You know like just make sure to include something like "formal" in the text of any message that has a formal night graphic or "pirate" in the text of relevant messages.  Then folks could use the "search this thread" functionality to find the specific thing they're looking for.  Of course, that presupposes that the thread search functionality will be working


----------



## dizney-cruiser

Hypermommy said:


> Maybe we could do something like putting tags in the text of the message.  You know like just make sure to include something like "formal" in the text of any message that has a formal night graphic or "pirate" in the text of relevant messages.  Then folks could use the "search this thread" functionality to find the specific thing they're looking for.  Of course, that presupposes that the thread search functionality will be working



That sounds like a really great solution!


----------



## amesmom

KristineN said:


> I wouldn't be for that...I don't want to pop back and forth between threads...



I agree.  That would be a lot to keep organized.

Thanks for helping with designs when you have time.  I think the reason many people (myself included) ask for blank designs to be posted is so we don't have to bother the original designer with individual requests.  Most of us have the capability of adding our own personal information, but your templates are so much more beautiful than anything we could come up with on our own.  Too bad an unscrupulous few have to ruin it. (Not to mention it is completely illegal to sell this stuff on e-bay.  Why aren't these people stopped by e-bay or Disney?)

Thanks again.  Your stuff is great.


----------



## amesmom

Hypermommy said:


> Then folks could use the "search this thread" functionality to find the specific thing they're looking for.  Of course, that presupposes that the thread search functionality will be working



This drives me nuts.  It's no wonder threads get so long with people asking for the same information over and over.  The search function is so awful.


----------



## amesmom

For the request for formal night signs: here are mine.  I'm technically challenged, so when I uploaded to Shutterfly, they cut off the sides.  Hope they help give you ideas anyway.


----------



## cruisin'Mike

Hi Kristen,

I was hoping that you could personalize this one with Mike and Linda for the Mickey/Minnie Formal Night and possibly do a Cruising the Magic for the Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise like the Med One and also if possible add Featuring The Miller Family   Mike, Linda, Zack, Hailey and Nick.

Thank you so much!  If not I understand how busy things can be!
Mike and Linda


----------



## KristineN

I should have some time on Sunday...



cruisin'Mike said:


> Hi Kristen,
> 
> I was hoping that you could personalize this one with Mike and Linda for the Mickey/Minnie Formal Night and possibly do a Cruising the Magic for the Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise like the Med One and also if possible add Featuring The Miller Family   Mike, Linda, Zack, Hailey and Nick.
> 
> Thank you so much!  If not I understand how busy things can be!
> Mike and Linda


----------



## Hulamom333

I am so glad you are still willing to do magnets.. personally I love coming to this site to seeing all the fun stuff that you make for others.  
I have also asked you to do some things for me but totally understand if you can not get to them.  We cruise on the 19th of April so if you don't find time by then, no worries. 
Have a great weekend everyone!  
Cheers!


----------



## disneyfool_1202

OK this is my second attempt at a cruise door sign (my first is adorable but I saved it in the wrong format to upload it here so I have to work on fixing that....). Anyway, I know this isn't 'cruisy' but my son loves Lightning and my daughter loves Cinderella so I figured 'why not'- they are only 4 and 2 so I know they'll get a kick out of finding this on their door.
The problem is I'm not good with 'words' but it needed something so I'm asking (begging actually) for suggestions!!






[/IMG]


----------



## disneyfool_1202

Fixed it (easier than I thought) and here it is........


----------



## Dcanoli

disneyfool_1202 said:


> OK this is my second attempt at a cruise door sign (my first is adorable but I saved it in the wrong format to upload it here so I have to work on fixing that....). Anyway, I know this isn't 'cruisy' but my son loves Lightning and my daughter loves Cinderella so I figured 'why not'- they are only 4 and 2 so I know they'll get a kick out of finding this on their door.
> The problem is I'm not good with 'words' but it needed something so I'm asking (begging actually) for suggestions!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



OMG!  I haven't posted on this thread in FOREVER, but I couldn't resist!  That is AWESOME!

Did you come up with that on your own?  Also, may I ask you two questions?  What software program did you make it in, and MAY I COPY IT for our resort room door in September?

I always make a lot of signs for our door, and I gotta say--this one is SO CREATIVE!

I mean, they all are on this thread.  That's why I keep my subscription going.  You guys and girls are INCREDIBLE!

I just love this one--because I love Cindy, and my boys love CARS!  So, if you would be so kind as to let us copy it, I'd be very appreciative!

Thanks!


----------



## soudersmes

disneyfool_1202 said:


> Fixed it (easier than I thought) and here it is........



Would you be able to change this graphic to Disney Magic? Or tell me how?

It's so cute.

Margaret


----------



## DisneyMom92

Both of those are great! Love the Cindy & cars one! and the Disney Magic on the Wonder is creative too.


----------



## Hypermommy

Hulamom333 said:


> I am so glad you are still willing to do magnets.. personally I love coming to this site to seeing all the fun stuff that you make for others.
> I have also asked you to do some things for me but totally understand if you can not get to them.  We cruise on the 19th of April so if you don't find time by then, no worries.
> Have a great weekend everyone!
> Cheers!



Hey, Hula!!!  We're getting close aren't we!    (I'm cruising with Hula on the 19th as well..... y'all send her your condolences).

If Kristine doesn't mind and If she's willing to just email me the original graphic (hypermommy at comcast dot net) then I'd be willing to customize the design for you.  I know we're getting close to go time so that's the only reason I offer this.  Kristine, if you're not comfortable with this in any way, shape or form, please just feel free to tell me to shut the heck up and keep my nose out of your business.  In fact, I'll bet Hula would be willing to find a wet noodle on the ship to beat me with on your behalf if you'd like.


----------



## KristineN

OK, I am moving my designs over to this thread.....so anyone who has made a request here, might want to do so over there....

Kristine's Magnet Designs


----------



## Hypermommy

KristineN said:


> OK, I am moving my designs over to this thread.....so anyone who has made a request here, might want to do so over there....
> 
> Kristine's Magnet Designs




  Whoo hoooooooo!!!!  Kristine has her own thread.  Now that's when you _*know*_ you've hit the big time, eh?


----------



## disneyfool_1202

Dcanoli said:


> Did you come up with that on your own? Also, may I ask you two questions? What software program did you make it in, and MAY I COPY IT for our resort room door in September?


Totally on my own (and I'm surprised you like it so much- DH said it was stupid!! I used (are you ready for this?) powerpoint and then just saved it to a .jpg (using save as function). It's just a few pieces of clip art found on the web. Sure- you can copy it.



> I always make a lot of signs for our door, and I gotta say--this one is SO CREATIVE!


... again thank you - I thought it was quite boring and I've never done this before (other than the two I posted which are my first two attempts). You gave me the confidencer to try making a few more!


----------



## disneyfool_1202

soudersmes said:


> Would you be able to change this graphic to Disney Magic? Or tell me how?
> 
> It's so cute.
> 
> Margaret


 
Which graphic? So it reads Finding "Disney Magic on the Disney Magic?"  Let me know and I'll do one up for you.


----------



## soudersmes

What do you think?  We are going on the Magic,so not sure if that sounds stupid, but I love the design.  My grandson is crazy for Nemo.

What are your thoughts?  I suck with creativity.

Mragaret


----------



## Zandy595

This is kind of off topic, but...  If anyone is sailing on the Carnival Freedom, don't print a door sign on magnetic paper.  The doors are metal, but the magnetic paper won't hold on.  My parents got on the ship today and called me from their cabin.  Oh well, I made it quick last night, glad I didn't spend too much time on it.


----------



## figgy4me

I made several signs and added magnetic tape to the back of some hearts and suckers for our Carnival Glory cruise.  There is metal around the outside of the door and I had put them up on the ceiling where there is metal, too.  Our room stewart came by and liked our signs and asked if we want some tape.  So, we taped all of the signs onto the door and left all the hearts around the frame.  Yes, it was a waste of expensive magnetic paper.   But maybe I can use one or two whenever I get to go on DCL.


----------



## captured

KristineN said:


> regarding Picasa...I had a link in my signature with all my designs...I was given violation points from a dis moderator "because selling is not allowed" even though I never sold a one.... but Picasa advertises prints for sale...so you can't use it



I don't understand the difference between this and people linking to their smugmug or zenfolio accounts. Most people use smugmug or zenfolio to sell their photographs.


----------



## Deweysgirl

Thank you both again!  As promised, here is a pic of our door, we got so many compliments! Thanks so much!!


----------



## KristineN

Mike...I posted your designs here


http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=24288929#post24288929



cruisin'Mike said:


> Hi Kristen,
> 
> I was hoping that you could personalize this one with Mike and Linda for the Mickey/Minnie Formal Night and possibly do a Cruising the Magic for the Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise like the Med One and also if possible add Featuring The Miller Family   Mike, Linda, Zack, Hailey and Nick.
> 
> Thank you so much!  If not I understand how busy things can be!
> Mike and Linda


----------



## Zandy595

Deweysgirl said:


> Thank you both again!  As promised, here is a pic of our door, we got so many compliments! Thanks so much!!


   You're welcome.  Thanks for posting the picture, your door looks great.    It's so cool to see something I designed on the ship.  How was your cruise?


----------



## disneyfool_1202

soudersmes said:


> Would you be able to change this graphic to Disney Magic? Or tell me how?
> 
> It's so cute.
> 
> Margaret


How's this??






Let me know what you want changed and I'll modify it.


----------



## soudersmes

disneyfool_1202 said:


> How's this??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you want changed and I'll modify it.



It's perfect Denise.  Thank you sooo much.
 
Margaret


----------



## disneyfool_1202

Your welcome!  Let me know if you want me to email you the actual file or if you just want to save it off the web.


----------



## Deweysgirl

Zandy595 said:


> You're welcome.  Thanks for posting the picture, your door looks great.    It's so cool to see something I designed on the ship.  How was your cruise?



The cruise was great, went by too fast but we had a great time! Thanks again for everything!

Liz


----------



## cruisindisney

I am loving those name tags.  How did you make them?  My family would be so surprised.  We are going on our first Disney Cruise in May. The kids don't know, big surprise!  I'm going to get started on our room signs right after spring break and these kiddos get back to school.


----------



## cruisindisney

Kristine!

Your designs are amazing and inspiring.  I just wanted to say you are very talented!  I love them and hope to make something half as impressive.


----------



## Gramto3

Here is a picture of our door on the Special Western Double Dip in October 2006.


----------



## dredick

what happened to the pics?


----------



## reneritch

removed


----------



## dmi188

Can't believe I forgot to get a picture of our door before we took it down Friday night!

We had a cute little girl down the hall who got excited by our door, and asked her dad if someone would decorate their door too.  So, for the rest of the week, we had the fun of surprising her with some of the magnets that we made for the FE.  She was thrilled, and even wrote me a couple of notes to thank me.  Her parents were very sweet also.  Made our trip that much better!


----------



## dredick

That was so sweet of you!  I think I'll print out a few little magnets for sharing!!


----------



## Khrystah

Hi Kristine - are you around????


----------



## autodoc

How many posts do you need before you can post attachments?


----------



## Zandy595

Khrystah said:


> Hi Kristine - are you around????


If you don't find her here, check this thread  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1779688&page=17


----------



## KristineN

what's up?




Khrystah said:


> Hi Kristine - are you around????


----------



## scrappystamper1

subscribing bump


----------



## reneritch

removed


----------



## Dcanoli

reneritch said:


> Here is another one I made for our summer cruise.  I took a picture of Castaway Cay we took last year and added my favorite pirates.



That is INCREDIBLE!  Are you using Photoshop?  I just bought version 4, but I have no idea what I am doing yet!


----------



## QJ411

I just made a simple one for DD2, she loves Lilo so I'm hoping that DH or I can sneak down to put this on the door before she gets into our stateroom...


----------



## DisneyMom92

Cute. Love the Lilo clip art.


----------



## reneritch

Dcanoli said:


> That is INCREDIBLE!  Are you using Photoshop?  I just bought version 4, but I have no idea what I am doing yet!



Yes, I am using Photoshop 5.  So much to learn, but it is fun.


----------



## disneyfool_1202

OK - question....
Are you guys printing out your door signs on magentic paper? Or using photo paper, laminating and using magnetic tape?  I'm trying to determine the best thing to do.

We're getting close- only 3.5 weeks to go until we go!!!


----------



## reneritch

I've always printed directly onto magnetic paper.


----------



## millerpjm

disneyfool_1202 said:


> OK - question....
> Are you guys printing out your door signs on magentic paper? Or using photo paper, laminating and using magnetic tape?  I'm trying to determine the best thing to do.
> 
> We're getting close- only 3.5 weeks to go until we go!!!



I'm sort of cheap I guess, I printed on regular paper, then mounted on heavier paper (cardstock paper) and used magnetic tape. I didn't use photo paper or laminate, but it still looked nice:


----------



## DisneyMom92

Here's another idea


----------



## Hypermommy

disneyfool_1202 said:


> Are you guys printing out your door signs on magentic paper? Or using photo paper, laminating and using magnetic tape?  I'm trying to determine the best thing to do.



I did a couple of designs on magnetic paper but that's so expensive that I just decided to laminate and use magnetic tape for the last several.  

I _*finally*_ came up with a design I liked for Grand Cayman day.  Didn't want to use the word for the location we're going (you know... where the devil's gift shop is) because there's gonna be little kids all over the place and I know I wouldn't have appreciated it when my kids were young.


----------



## Zandy595

Some of us on my cruise meets thread are trying to figure out what to make for our door sign.  We call ourselves the Traveling Turkeys or sometimes the Double Dipping Traveling Turkeys.  It's a seven day cruise on the Magic to Costa Maya, Cozumel, and twice to Castaway Cay during Thanksgiving. 

Any ideas on what to put on a sign?


----------



## reneritch

Hypermommy said:


> I did a couple of designs on magnetic paper but that's so expensive that I just decided to laminate and use magnetic tape for the last several.
> 
> I _*finally*_ came up with a design I liked for Grand Cayman day.  Didn't want to use the word for the location we're going (you know... where the devil's gift shop is) because there's gonna be little kids all over the place and I know I wouldn't have appreciated it when my kids were young.



This is is too cute!!


----------



## Hypermommy

Zandy595 said:


> Some of us on my cruise meets thread are trying to figure out what to make for our door sign.  We call ourselves the Traveling Turkeys or sometimes the Double Dipping Traveling Turkeys.  It's a seven day cruise on the Magic to Costa Maya, Cozumel, and twice to Castaway Cay during Thanksgiving.
> 
> Any ideas on what to put on a sign?



How about a turkey in a bathing suit?  Maybe lounging in a chair with a drink in his hand?  



reneritch said:


> This is is too cute!!



Thanks!


----------



## Zandy595

Hypermommy said:


> How about a turkey in a bathing suit?  Maybe lounging in a chair with a drink in his hand?


 Well, if you ever come across a picture of a turkey in a bathing suit please post it for me.


----------



## KristineN

how about a turkey in a head









Zandy595 said:


> Some of us on my cruise meets thread are trying to figure out what to make for our door sign.  We call ourselves the Traveling Turkeys or sometimes the Double Dipping Traveling Turkeys.  It's a seven day cruise on the Magic to Costa Maya, Cozumel, and twice to Castaway Cay during Thanksgiving.
> 
> Any ideas on what to put on a sign?


----------



## Deb T.

KristineN said:


> how about a turkey in a head



Kristine, you are amazing!  Funny, quick, and creative!  I wish I was a Travelin' Turkey!


----------



## KristineN

me too...I hope some day to go on a longer cruise!!


----------



## loricz

KristineN,

I'm kind of new here but I've spent hours reading through posts and learning so much.

I LOVE the door signs you made! We'll be going on our first Disney cruise (the Wonder) 3 weeks from today (YIPPEEE) and I would love to make some signs for our cabin door. 

I tried sending you an email but the board told me I have to have 15 posts before I can do that. What I wanted to ask you is, can you send me a couple of your templates? They are so awesome, it would take me forever to find those graphics on my own. I have Photoshop and can modify the names to show ours. My email address is loricz at gmail dot com.

TIA!


----------



## dredick

bump


----------



## dizzi

PIRATE MICKEY HEAD.

I know i have seen this.........

Just the simple circles mickey head with a bandana?????????

ANYONE?????


----------



## pixidustmom

KristineN said:


> how about a turkey in a head



OH that is so cool. Thanks for making that, as DDTT I am happy to see this.


----------



## pixidustmom

Zandy595 said:


> Well, if you ever come across a picture of a turkey in a bathing suit please post it for me.



That would be really funny.  
What about a turkey wearing Mickey ears???


----------



## Zandy595

pixidustmom said:


> That would be really funny.
> *What about a turkey wearing Mickey ears*???


Like this one? (rumblytumbly's)


----------



## HiddenMickeys

Zandy595 said:


> Well, if you ever come across a picture of a turkey in a bathing suit please post it for me.



Well, this is as close as I could find.


----------



## Zandy595

Ahhhhhhhhh!  Turkey nudity.


----------



## pixidustmom

HiddenMickeys said:


> Well, this is as close as I could find.





    I just spit my drink out.   That is the funniest think I have seen.


----------



## pixidustmom

Zandy595 said:


> Like this one? (rumblytumbly's)



Sandy, there you go, now that's what I'm talking about. I can't wait to meet you in person.   :groupethotrexatehug:


----------



## dredick

i've made these for my door in Sept....


----------



## Dcanoli

Hey Deb,

What are ya'll doing in September?  I've been seeing your siggie for a while now around the boards.

Are you doing a 3- or 4-day and then the MNSSHP?  I've never thought of doing that combo.

Great idea....and that DOOR?!  MAGNIFICENT!


----------



## dredick

hey Deb, 
yeah, we are doing a 4 day wonder then going to pop for MNSSHP. The boys are getting older, so I wanted to fit one more halloween in!! We did WDW twice last summer, so we're not going to hit anything else but the party. Just more pool time! Glad you like my magnets!


----------



## Dcanoli

Yeah, mine are now 11 and 8 (both boys), and I asked them if they wanted to do the Party again this year or just hang out and do DTD, go see Bob at POR, etc., and they voted for the party.

We did the Wonder in 2005, and I am hoping to go again in 2010!


----------



## dredick

that's how old my kids are! What date are you doing the party? We're the 19th.


----------



## Dcanoli

AAWW!  We are going on the 23rd!

We normally go on the Friday night we are down there, but since they added Tuesdays this year, and it's our day "off" from the Parks, we decided to do it that night.

I haven't bought our tickets yet; I'm trying to accumulate a few more Disney Dollars on my Disney Visa!   

Last year, we did the Park the entire day, and my husband and boys were falling asleep during Hallowishes!  I was so mad!  I told them they could go back to the resort, but I was staying to try my hand at firework pictures!

So...this year, we are gonna just relax during the day and then head over about 3:30!  Maybe they can stay awake this year!  LOL....


----------



## dredick

have fun!  

 

Now....back to the signs


----------



## disneyfinatics

This is the first time I've tried to make magnets.  We're going on our first cruise next Sept. so I still have time to learn.


----------



## DisneyD

Please give me a quick clue-in. How do I make these magnets?  Do I purchase them somewhere or what?  I think it's a GREAT IDEA and will make finding our stateroom easier.


----------



## disneyfinatics

I found graphics on line.  One site I like is disneyclips.com.  I look for free back grounds.  I use gimp, it's a free program my hubby found.  It's a little hard to learn, but if I can get the hang of it trust me anyone can.  I just started working on mine since reading the thread.  There are threads w/ ideas and help. I don't know how to post a link to a thread. Hopefully this will help.  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1523226


----------



## disneyfinatics

Here's another attempt at a magnet.  How do you know what size they will print?  When I post mine they seem so much smaller than others I've seen.   I'm afraid I'll need a magnifying glass to see them on the door!






Can someone please tell me what I'm doing wrong?   I have one picture that posted and the rest are links.  Thanks!


----------



## ToodlesRN

I am not creative what so ever, is there any members or websites where people will make them for you? If so please share!!


----------



## Zandy595

ToodlesRN said:


> I am not creative what so ever, is there any members or websites where people will make them for you? If so please share!!


A lot of people will make them for you.  I've made some for others.  Check out this thread http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1523226&page=100 
and this forum http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=105
If you see a sign you like you could ask if the person would be able to make one like it for you.


----------



## ToodlesRN

Thanks!


----------



## nhpgator

here are our signs from our last trip last summer - we just booked our next one so I was starting to create new ones and thought I would post these. Hopefully my second group will be better!
























































Thanks to everyone's great ideas and sharing.


----------



## gullyEARS

My first...working on more! Enjoy...


----------



## dredick

that looked great!


----------



## Brooklyn




----------



## LITTLEKID58

HI

The magnets came out aweseom...................TFS


----------



## Zandy595

Brooklyn said:


>


Your signs are great!!!  I really like that *fish font*, where did you find it?


----------



## Brooklyn

Zandy595 said:


> Your signs are great!!!  I really like that *fish font*, where did you find it?



got it from rumblytumbly...I will ask her.


----------



## GoofyTraci

Brooklyn I see from your ticker that the time is so close till your trip. Hope you guys have a blast. Your signs look great!


----------



## scottishwee35

Brooklyn

Beautiful magnets 

Scottishwee35


----------



## LITTLEKID58

Remember to take pics of your room door..


----------



## dredick

i love the magnets! Can't wait to see some more doors!


----------



## poohluv2u

Bob (AKA tooexcitedtosleep) 

Are you still checking out this thread?  Could you please, pretty please make a couple of your original tags for me?  

Names are Eddie & Karen


----------



## dredick

poohluv2u said:


> Bob (AKA tooexcitedtosleep)
> 
> Are you still checking out this thread? Could you please, pretty please make a couple of your original tags for me?
> 
> Names are Eddie & Karen


 
I think that's Tom, you can pm him. He should be getting close to his cruise, so he might not be on the boards too much.


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

Someone call me?????  

Yes.  Please send me a PM.  I'll get you taken care of.  Still 5 weeks til my cruise.


----------



## jmatias

Hey Tom,

If you aren't too busy this weekend with your    

our family would love some of your name tag magnets too  

Aloha,
Jen


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

jmatias said:


> Hey Tom,
> 
> If you aren't too busy this weekend with your
> 
> our family would love some of your name tag magnets too
> 
> Aloha,
> Jen



Yours are already done and on the extra fridge in the garage (along with 70 others).


----------



## IwannaseeMickey

Brooklyn said:


>




Brooklyn, did you make the bday sign yourself? MY dd will be turning 6 on the Wonder in Sept. I'd love to have that sign for her on the door, she'd think M and M put it there!


----------



## LittleBlue22

Ya'll have great ideas :


----------



## Im_A_Princess

Where is the best place to get your magnetic sheets from?
Also, did I notice some people laminate your magnets?
Thanks!


----------



## hawaiian mickey

Im_A_Princess said:


> Where is the best place to get your magnetic sheets from?
> Also, did I notice some people laminate your magnets?
> Thanks!


aloha,
Here is a web link for magnetic paper they are very cheap. It's $1.00 per page. You can order one sheet or as many as you want. When you order up to 24 sheets it's $5.95 shipping. When you order 25 or more it goes to $7.95. 

http://www.escapadedirect.com/mainpa.html
I ordered through them an it was great. I took normal shipping and it came in 3 days. Hope this helps.


aloha,

hawaiian mickey


----------



## rlcook

Great oil images.


----------



## Brooklyn




----------



## TheCooksLuvDisney

luvalldisney said:


> I would like to publically thank all DISer's for the signs that I may have borrowed from them.  I have pirated your work for everytime I make a door sign I borrow ideas, pictures, arrangements from someone and alas, I have never asked permission or thanked them afterward.  My doors have a green mickey head and a thank you to any who may have inadvertantly decorated my door without your knowledge, you will recognize yours I am sure. Again, I take no credit for these wonderful door signs, and I thank you all for your help, whether you knew or not that you were supplying it. Have great cruises or visits to the greatest happy places on earth, and know that without your creativity my celebrations could not be possible. Again, thank  you all.



This goes for all of my future endeavors as well.

Thank you, everyone!


----------



## Brooklyn

IwannaseeMickey said:


> Brooklyn, did you make the bday sign yourself? MY dd will be turning 6 on the Wonder in Sept. I'd love to have that sign for her on the door, she'd think M and M put it there!



Would you like both of these?  I would be happy to personalize them for you.  Just PM me and remind me which birthda signs you want.

THANKS!


----------



## tinkryansmom

Brooklyn:

AWESOME door!  Hope you had a great time!

Can you tell me the measurements of the birthday hat you added to the mickey head?  My DD is turning 1  and DH is celebrating a birthday also and I would love to put those on our door.

Thanks for all you do!


----------



## Brooklyn

tinkryansmom said:


> Brooklyn:
> 
> AWESOME door!  Hope you had a great time!
> 
> Can you tell me the measurements of the birthday hat you added to the mickey head?  My DD is turning 1  and DH is celebrating a birthday also and I would love to put those on our door.
> 
> Thanks for all you do!



not sure, here are some blanks from rumblytumbly..


----------



## sandysplayhouse

This is our door on June 1st.


----------



## nomadic

LittleBlue22 said:


> Ya'll have great ideas :



i completely agree!!!


----------



## dredick

bumping for more ideas!  

 Have a ton of magnets....just need ideas on how to do the door!


----------



## anewmac

Brooklyn said:


> Would you like both of these?  I would be happy to personalize them for you.  Just PM me and remind me which birthda signs you want.
> 
> THANKS!



sorry, 

I just have to say I love that your DD got a pic with "RICO" I love him from Hannah Montana (this is what happens when you have kids you start liking there stars and forget about your own shows with stars LOL) How cool was he on your cruise or just did an appearance?


----------



## mindy327

Here is our door. This was sooo fun to do. We got a lot of comments as bypasser kids and parents would say, "Look at their door mom. I want ours to be like that!" "I guess they thougth ahead."(PARENT)


----------



## Im_A_Princess

hawaiian mickey said:


> aloha,
> Here is a web link for magnetic paper they are very cheap. It's $1.00 per page. You can order one sheet or as many as you want. When you order up to 24 sheets it's $5.95 shipping. When you order 25 or more it goes to $7.95.
> 
> http://www.escapadedirect.com/mainpa.html
> I ordered through them an it was great. I took normal shipping and it came in 3 days. Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> aloha,
> 
> hawaiian mickey





THANKS!!!!!


----------



## mizcolon

I just found some in all sizes at my local dollar general store!!


----------



## dredick

mindy327 said:


> Here is our door. This was sooo fun to do. We got a lot of comments as bypasser kids and parents would say, "Look at their door mom. I want ours to be like that!" "I guess they thougth ahead."(PARENT)


WOW! great door!!!TFS!!!


----------



## dahuffy

dredick said:


> WOW! great door!!!TFS!!!



Talk about an _Overloaded FE!_


----------



## morgy827

Okay, this is my first try posting a photo so I hope it works. This is the door sign I made for our honeymoon in April on the Disney Magic. In the middle I hung a magnetic note pad with magnetic pens and a note asking people to leave us well wishes for our marriage so that I could scrapbook them. It went really well and we got some great messages. I also used the same door sign for the rest of our trip at Port Orleans Riverside.


----------



## dredick

love it!!!!


----------



## mollygirl13

morgy827 said:


> Okay, this is my first try posting a photo so I hope it works. This is the door sign I made for our honeymoon in April on the Disney Magic. In the middle I hung a magnetic note pad with magnetic pens and a note asking people to leave us well wishes for our marriage so that I could scrapbook them. It went really well and we got some great messages. I also used the same door sign for the rest of our trip at Port Orleans Riverside.



LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   
You did SUCH a fantastic job!!


----------



## Marble8

Hi there. I love all the incredible door designs.  Mindy - do you have clip art for the personalized hats on  your door (black and yellow)?  How do you personalize them to look like the embroidered ears you get in the parks?  TIA!

Marble8
(melinda)


----------



## mindy327

Marble8 said:


> Hi there. I love all the incredible door designs.  Mindy - do you have clip art for the personalized hats on  your door (black and yellow)?  How do you personalize them to look like the embroidered ears you get in the parks?  TIA!
> 
> Marble8
> (melinda)



Thanks for all of the great comments guys. Actually, I designed these hats myself and as far as the embroidery goes, I just glued it on very slowly and carefully with yellow embroidery thread. It took some time, but I wanted to have it look as authentic as possible. It is very dooable!!! I am sure I could creat a clip art for anyone if they want it for their doors too. Just let me know, I would be glad to help.


----------



## CastleCreations

Im_A_Princess said:


> Where is the best place to get your magnetic sheets from?
> Also, did I notice some people laminate your magnets?
> Thanks!



I didn't use magnetic sheets. I bought magnets that were very flat and sticky on the back. I had my sheets laminated at office max for a few dollars and stuck the magnets on the back. It worked great, and saved me money!


----------



## Zandy595

CastleCreations said:


> I didn't use magnetic sheets. I bought magnets that were very flat and sticky on the back. I had my sheets laminated at office max for a few dollars and stuck the magnets on the back. It worked great, and saved me money!


I might try what you did.  How much did it cost to laminate the sheets?  Where did you get the magnets you used?


----------



## dahuffy

CastleCreations said:


> I didn't use magnetic sheets. I bought magnets that were very flat and sticky on the back. I had my sheets laminated at office max for a few dollars and stuck the magnets on the back. It worked great, and saved me money!



This is was I did.  Took them to a "Mom and Pop" place,had 17 items done for less than $5.00.


----------



## Disneynut71

Thank you for sharing all these great ideas. I just took my first trip to DLR last month and tried T-shirts for the first time. I am planning my first DCL trip in June 2009 and I can't wait to work on the door. Keep the ideas coming.


----------



## andriade

A lot of you around here seem like experts.  I am having issues printing some of the designs I have found on here.  They are either coming out blurry or too big.  Can I gets some tips on how to print these things out.  I have asked some designers for some designs and so far only one person has done it.  I am sure they are so incredibly busy so I just went to one person's photobucket where she offered her old designs.  I found many that I could use for my family.  The problem is in the printing! I am going nuts!  Any advice would be great!


----------



## suezyq50

I would like some input as andriade.  I also understand and see the many requests.  A lot of great work.  I would like to know if desgins can be used and add our own wording.


----------



## Disneynut71

Question?

I am sure I missed this but the pouches hanging outside of the rooms, what are they for?

Thanks


----------



## Anal Annie

Disneynut71 said:


> Question?
> 
> I am sure I missed this but the pouches hanging outside of the rooms, what are they for?
> 
> Thanks



Those are called "Fish Extenders" (or sometimes just FE's).  People on a meet thread sometimes join a FE exchange.  They make these FE's to hang off the fish next to their door then they take turns surprising each other with little gifts.  (There are also threads devoted to FE's just like the door signs.)  We have 11 families I think it is participating in ours.  A lot of people will bring things from their hometowns.  Some will make things.  Some will go with a Disney themed item.  It varies & is fun to see the creativity some people have when it comes to this stuff.


----------



## jmatias

Disneynut71 said:


> Question?
> 
> I am sure I missed this but the pouches hanging outside of the rooms, what are they for?
> 
> Thanks



The pouches are called Fish Extenders or FE.  It's a way for people to leave gifts for their cruisemates.  

On the Cruise Meets board several of the groups decide to do FE gift exchanges for fun.  

HTH

Jen


----------



## nenner1

andriade said:


> A lot of you around here seem like experts.  I am having issues printing some of the designs I have found on here.  They are either coming out blurry or too big.  Can I gets some tips on how to print these things out.  I have asked some designers for some designs and so far only one person has done it.  I am sure they are so incredibly busy so I just went to one person's photobucket where she offered her old designs.  I found many that I could use for my family.  The problem is in the printing! I am going nuts!  Any advice would be great!



I'm not an expert by any means but I can help you a little....
If the pictures are blurry it means they have been resized and are now too big.  It's called pixellization (sp?)...and some types of digital images cannot be made larger without sacrificing image quality.  A lot of clip art out there (on websites) isn't useful for making magnets for that reason.  Most of the images in this thread are large enough and of good quality to make sharp clear magnets.......which brings us to your next issue....images too large. I can truthfully say I haven't had this problem as most of my magnets I've made I want BIGGER... Anyhoo there are a lot of graphic/image software programs that can resize these images.  Most well known is obviously photoshop which is not only $$$$ but not so easy for beginners.  There is a program out there called pix resizer that is very easy but measures in pixels, which can be confusing. There is also free photo editing software called Gimp that is supposedly user friendly but I have not used it.  Google can find thos two free programs for you.  One way you can do it is simply to cut and paste the image into Paint or Word and click on it to bring up the double arrow, then just drag the corner of the image (not the sides, only the corner or proportion will be lost) to make it smaller.  Its not always the easiest thing to explain so I hope that helped you!



suezyq50 said:


> I would like some input as andriade.  I also understand and see the many requests.  A lot of great work.  I would like to know if desgins can be used and add our own wording.



Yes, I think all of the images on this thread are there for us to take and use as we wish.  I know Brooklyn, Bevtoy, and Zandy for sure have stated that.  There are some Diser's out there who create artwork for others (Kristine has a magnet thread, for example), and most things you find there will already be personalized so I would think it would be up to those individuals if you wished to take their creations and edit them....but I do know everything here is up for grabs! 



Disneynut71 said:


> Question?
> 
> I am sure I missed this but the pouches hanging outside of the rooms, what are they for?
> 
> Thanks



It is called a Fish Extender.  It is used by Diser's (usually who meet through the cruise meets thread fo rtheir cruise) to pass communications and little trinkets and gifts to each other.  There is a whole thread on them out there somewhere, which gives ideas on how to design and create them, and also gives ideas of what little gifts to buy or make to hand out. 

HTH!


----------



## rlcook

OK you creative ones out there-  What are the dimensions of the stateroom doors and where does the door number fit into it?  Also, are there any codes about covering th edoors in fabric?

Lora


----------



## nenner1

rlcook said:


> OK you creative ones out there-  What are the dimensions of the stateroom doors and where does the door number fit into it?  Also, are there any codes about covering th edoors in fabric?
> 
> Lora



I can't help you there, sorry...

Alhough I have seen pictures of doors covered in paper...


----------



## Capt.OneLeg

3000 hits on this link, and only one other state room with Door Magnets on our 7/9-7/10/08 Wonder Cruise?

Where are all the magnets folks?  My door had six 8 x 10 door magnets on deck 8, midship.  Saw only one other door with a small 4 x 6 magnet on our hallway, both bow and aft.


----------



## hawaiian mickey

aloha,
I decorated our door on our cruise Mexican Riveira June 29th. I went to check out other peoples doors and could only find a few doors. Ours was on door 5020. Everybody was really impressed.
I was just disappointed that not to many people decorated their door. I hope on our next cruise I'll see more.
This is our door. 








aloha,
hawaiian mickey


----------



## andriade

nenner1 said:


> I'm not an expert by any means but I can help you a little....
> If the pictures are blurry it means they have been resized and are now too big.  It's called pixellization (sp?)...and some types of digital images cannot be made larger without sacrificing image quality.  A lot of clip art out there (on websites) isn't useful for making magnets for that reason.  Most of the images in this thread are large enough and of good quality to make sharp clear magnets.......which brings us to your next issue....images too large. I can truthfully say I haven't had this problem as most of my magnets I've made I want BIGGER... Anyhoo there are a lot of graphic/image software programs that can resize these images.  Most well known is obviously photoshop which is not only $$$$ but not so easy for beginners.  There is a program out there called pix resizer that is very easy but measures in pixels, which can be confusing. There is also free photo editing software called Gimp that is supposedly user friendly but I have not used it.  Google can find thos two free programs for you.  One way you can do it is simply to cut and paste the image into Paint or Word and click on it to bring up the double arrow, then just drag the corner of the image (not the sides, only the corner or proportion will be lost) to make it smaller.  Its not always the easiest thing to explain so I hope that helped you!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I think all of the images on this thread are there for us to take and use as we wish.  I know Brooklyn, Bevtoy, and Zandy for sure have stated that.  There are some Diser's out there who create artwork for others (Kristine has a magnet thread, for example), and most things you find there will already be personalized so I would think it would be up to those individuals if you wished to take their creations and edit them....but I do know everything here is up for grabs!
> 
> 
> 
> It is called a Fish Extender.  It is used by Diser's (usually who meet through the cruise meets thread fo rtheir cruise) to pass communications and little trinkets and gifts to each other.  There is a whole thread on them out there somewhere, which gives ideas on how to design and create them, and also gives ideas of what little gifts to buy or make to hand out.
> 
> HTH!


Thanks for the advice!  I will work on it this week.


----------



## nocruisecontrol

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> Someone call me?????
> 
> Yes.  Please send me a PM.  I'll get you taken care of.  Still 5 weeks til my cruise.




Hi Tom - I love the badges!  I can't PM you as I don't have enough posts and I also don't need these until September....so no hurry, but I'd love 5 of the badges with stars.

Don
Barbara
Jason
Allison
Alexandra

On the second line - could you add: The Wonder - September 18-21, 2008

Have a great, great trip!

Barbara


----------



## Brooklyn

anewmac said:


> sorry,
> 
> I just have to say I love that your DD got a pic with "RICO" I love him from Hannah Montana (this is what happens when you have kids you start liking there stars and forget about your own shows with stars LOL) How cool was he on your cruise or just did an appearance?



He was really sweet!  He could not have been nicer to my daughter.  He was onboard the whole time with his family on vacation.  He watched the shows every night, he was up on deck 9/10 during the day swimming and eating, he participated in the Stack and Lab activities.  He would sometimes get mobbed in the Stack so he would leave early.

I just can't believe how little he is!  My DD just turned 7 and he is 14!!!  They are almost the same size!


----------



## andriade

Zandy595 said:


>



How do you reverse the colors?  I am working on it but can't figure out how!


----------



## nocruisecontrol

Thanks, Tom!  I tried to respond to your PM but it wouldn't let me yet - not enough posts.  

The badges are exactly what I wanted!  I can't wait to print them!

Barbara


----------



## Anal Annie

I know it's SOMEWHERE in this thread and I KNOW I wrote it down...but of course cannot find it...who can tell me how big I need to print the mouse ears to go around the cabin number on the door?!   Are they supposed to be about 4 1/2" across???

I wanted to pack today but instead I have been trying to print door signs all day (using PSE6).  None of them print the same twice.  Last one I did I used red for the font.  Most of it was OK, but I had one 6 character word that came out black all except for the 4th letter!!  I looked & looked at it & couldn't figure out why it was red on the screen & printed black.  So I deleted the text layer & re-did it and tried printing it again.  It did the SAME thing!  I'm done with that crap.  I took a black marker & colored in the one letter to match.  I wanted red.  But I got black.  Go figure.


----------



## JLSE50

ETA:  Duplicate as I was asking the same question as andriade in 3027 above.  Will stay tuned for a reply.

Jan


----------



## Alicia87

Hi Everyone!!!

I am in awe of everyone's magnets!  I was wondering if someone could help me come up with one for our upcoming April 2009 Eastern Magic cruise.  We will be celebrating my DD's high school graduation on this cruise.  I am taking along DD who will be 18, my mom, and two of my mom's best friends (kinda DD's honorary grandma's...LOL!)

Anyway, DD's name is Caleigh, mine is Alicia, Maw-Maw's name is Linda, and honorary g'mas are Patti and Joni.  Would be happy with a magnet design for DD herself and then one with the rest of us crazy girls' names.

Any help would be greatly appreciated since I'm design challenged


----------



## nocruisecontrol

This thread has a link to the ears that will print in exactly the right size.

I don't have enough posts so I can't post a link so I am going to give it to you with out the html code and you'll have to add the www etc in front.

showthread.php?p=14318818#post14318818

I hope that works.

Barbara


----------



## Disneyelf10

KristineN said:


> Here's a couple for RweTHEREyet




Hi Kristine,
I was wondering if you would be able to make me a copy of the formal night Mickey head? I would like it to say Donna and Sean only (no formal night) if possible? Thanks!!  Donna


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

Here's a start:
















andriade said:


> How do you reverse the colors?  I am working on it but can't figure out how!


----------



## rlcook

OK guys, gotta ask.

I've been looking at magnets and doors and have had some magnets made.

NOW why do we do this?  Is there some incentive to having the most creative door.  Do CM's pick doors and the guests get to do special things, or the most obvious--it's just for fun?


----------



## Anal Annie

rlcook said:


> OK guys, gotta ask.
> 
> I've been looking at magnets and doors and have had some magnets made.
> 
> NOW why do we do this?  Is there some incentive to having the most creative door.  Do CM's pick doors and the guests get to do special things, or the most obvious--it's just for fun?



'C'


----------



## nocruisecontrol

I'm too new to use the quote feature - but as to why we do this?  For fun, for sure.  For me, at least, the 'planning' part extends the whole 'vacation' and it's probably almost as cool for me as the actual trip - almost...not quite!

Barbara


----------



## Zandy595

andriade said:


> How do you reverse the colors?  I am working on it but can't figure out how!


If you have Microsoft Paint you can go to *Image*, then click on *Invert Colors*.


----------



## andriade

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> Here's a start:



THANKS!!!!!!


----------



## LittleBlue22

rlcook said:


> OK you creative ones out there-  What are the dimensions of the stateroom doors and where does the door number fit into it?  Also, are there any codes about covering th edoors in fabric?
> 
> Lora


You could use fabric, but using a cheap rectagular tablecloth works just as well and is lighter. Tape at the top of the door jam and under the door. 



rlcook said:


> OK guys, gotta ask.
> 
> I've been looking at magnets and doors and have had some magnets made.
> 
> NOW why do we do this?  Is there some incentive to having the most creative door.  Do CM's pick doors and the guests get to do special things, or the most obvious--it's just for fun?



Many pages back, or maybe it was a different thread, a DISer got a best dressed door award from DCL. Their cabin must've been where DCL staff walked by frequently. But, you never know, your door might get noticed  . We put up printed pictures on the front of our door for any one to sign (like an autograph page) and even Alice in Wonderland signed our sign. It was so neat to see what other passengers would write (all clean verbage too).

Sorry for the off topic tangent I took above. 

Have a great cruise!


----------



## nocruisecontrol

Here's my first attempt at a magnet - I'm still playing with size and resolution for printing so it's a work in progress.  Can someone tell me what sizes the door magnets generally are - I'm guessing the cool calendar ones in the thread are 8 1/2 by 11?  How about other sizes?  

http://lh3.ggpht.com/lamacki1/SHqLL...tY/Disney celebration_edited-2.jpg?imgmax=512


----------



## nocruisecontrol

I couldn't figure out how to post the actual picture here and not the link. 

Barbara


----------



## alanapapa

nocruisecontrol said:


> I couldn't figure out how to post the actual picture here and not the link.
> 
> Barbara



Nice sign.

What you do is put in square bracket [  the letters img  the clsoe square bracket, then the link you want then open square a / then img and close square bracket. I hope this makes sense,


----------



## nocruisecontrol

alanapapa said:


> Nice sign.
> 
> What you do is put in square bracket [  the letters img  the clsoe square bracket, then the link you want then open square a / then img and close square bracket. I hope this makes sense,



Thanks, but that's what I did and it came out as a link and not a pic...maybe I am too new to post pictures directly?  

Thanks for the compliment.  This thread has been completely addicting...just what I needed. (not) lol

Barbara


----------



## Zandy595

I've posted this on my cruise meets thread, but I keep forgetting to post it here.


----------



## nocruisecontrol

Wow...Sandy - that's gorgeous.   

I'm working on some - but mine don't look like that!  


Barbara


----------



## Zandy595

nocruisecontrol said:


> Wow...Sandy - that's gorgeous.
> 
> I'm working on some - but mine don't look like that!
> 
> 
> Barbara


Thank you.


----------



## andriade

Zandy595 said:


> I've posted this on my cruise meets thread, but I keep forgetting to post it here.



That is soooooo adorable!


----------



## andriade

Here I will try again!


----------



## andriade




----------



## andriade

I guess I will never be able to post an actual picture!  Sorry Sandy!


----------



## Sherimoe

Hi everyone! I am going on the 7 night Eastern cruise in December and am so intruiged by these door signs. I want so badly to surprise my group with some... but I don't even know where to begin!!! Can anyone help a beginner out??  I would love to know what programs you all are using!! If anyone has templates or anything, I would appreciate it. I'm not very creative. I'm more of an "insert name here" type!!!!


----------



## Zandy595

andriade said:


> I guess I will never be able to post an actual picture!  Sorry Sandy!


That's cute.  
Copy the IMG Code for Forums & Bulletin Boards.  All you have to do is click on the code and it will copy.  Then just paste it straight into your post.


----------



## nocruisecontrol

Zandy595 said:


> That's cute.
> Copy the IMG Code for Forums & Bulletin Boards.  All you have to do is click on the code and it will copy.  Then just paste it straight into your post.



Sandy - I use Picasa and I have not been able to copy a pic - I also couldn't copy the one you copied above and I used the correct code.   I posted on the tech board.  Hopefully someone will help me.

Barbara

and lo and behold when I quote YOUR post - the pic appears.  Not so when I do it myself.  

Can you copy the link of my door magnet I posted above and post here for me?

Thanks!


----------



## Zandy595

nocruisecontrol said:


> Sandy - I use Picasa and I have not been able to copy a pic - I also couldn't copy the one you copied above and I used the correct code.   I posted on the tech board.  Hopefully someone will help me.
> 
> Barbara
> 
> and lo and behold when I quote YOUR post - the pic appears.  Not so when I do it myself.
> 
> Can you copy the link of my door magnet I posted above and post here for me?
> 
> Thanks!


I could post Andria's picture because she used PhotoBucket.  I don't know Picasa.  Sorry, wish I could help.

Nevermind what I posted above.  I figured out a way to do it.


----------



## ayumac

How can I delete this?


----------



## ayumac

Am I crazy or what? 






My arm and eyes are so sore.  

I (mom) wanted to be a pure princess, but my DD4 insisted me to have a pirate princess hat and it turned out to be great, I think.  

I still have to do faces.
I am going to glitter them and glue them on a scrapbook paper.


----------



## Dcanoli

Zandy595 said:


> I could post Andria's picture because she used PhotoBucket.  I don't know Picasa.  Sorry, wish I could help.
> 
> Nevermind what I posted above.  I figured out a way to do it.



I love using the Disney Experience for making signs!  They have some great backgrounds!


----------



## nocruisecontrol

ayumac said:


> Am I crazy or what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My arm and eyes are so sore.
> 
> I (mom) wanted to be a pure princess, but my DD4 insisted me to have a pirate princess hat and it turned out to be great, I think.
> 
> I still have to do faces.
> I am going to glitter them and glue them on a scrapbook paper.



They are incredibly cute!  I love 'em!  

Barbara


----------



## nocruisecontrol

Zandy595 said:


> I could post Andria's picture because she used PhotoBucket.  I don't know Picasa.  Sorry, wish I could help.
> 
> Nevermind what I posted above.  I figured out a way to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
Click to expand...


----------



## nocruisecontrol

Dcanoli said:


> I love using the Disney Experience for making signs!  They have some great backgrounds!



They do indeed!  

Barbara


----------



## profesionalstudent

Zandy595 said:


>



Do you mind if I use this design...it is perfect.  

Thanks, Carol


----------



## Zandy595

profesionalstudent said:


> Do you mind if I use this design...it is perfect.
> 
> Thanks, Carol


I can't take credit for it.  Someone posted this a while back and I reposted it when someone else was looking for it.  I think I found it on the clipart sharing thread, so feel free to use it.


----------



## profesionalstudent

Hi All

I was hoping someone might be able to help me with a surprise sign for my daughter's 9th birthday.  We were talking about signs last night, so I was able to pick her brain about some favorite characters.  She really likes Stitch, the big scientist in those movies (Bumba???--not sure of his name), and Lilo.  But, honestly she like Stitch and the scientist best.

Anyone have a little time to help?  We leave in mid-August.

Thanks, Carol


----------



## nocruisecontrol

profesionalstudent said:


> Hi All
> 
> I was hoping someone might be able to help me with a surprise sign for my daughter's 9th birthday.  We were talking about signs last night, so I was able to pick her brain about some favorite characters.  She really likes Stitch, the big scientist in those movies (Bumba???--not sure of his name), and Lilo.  But, honestly she like Stitch and the scientist best.
> 
> Anyone have a little time to help?  We leave in mid-August.
> 
> Thanks, Carol



Well, I'm a newbie here and I'm not as good as the experts here, but I can try.  What is your daughter's name?  

Barbara


----------



## nocruisecontrol

Here is my latest attempt.  This is based on a design I found here but I can't find the original poster now.  When I find it I will come back and edit this to give credit.


----------



## nocruisecontrol

profesionalstudent said:


> Hi All
> 
> I was hoping someone might be able to help me with a surprise sign for my daughter's 9th birthday.  We were talking about signs last night, so I was able to pick her brain about some favorite characters.  She really likes Stitch, the big scientist in those movies (Bumba???--not sure of his name), and Lilo.  But, honestly she like Stitch and the scientist best.
> 
> Anyone have a little time to help?  We leave in mid-August.
> 
> Thanks, Carol



Carol,

Not sure what you had in mind.  Would this work?  I can add her name, of course, instead of XXXXXX.  

Barbara


----------



## Zandy595

nocruisecontrol said:


> Here is my latest attempt.  This is based on a design I found here but I can't find the original poster now.  When I find it I will come back and edit this to give credit.


I think I saw that design in rumblytumbly's Photobucket.  I like what you did with it, especially the Disney people.


----------



## bigAWL

Here's the one I made for our trip on the Wonder in June.


----------



## dahuffy




----------



## dahuffy




----------



## ibouncetoo

dahuffy, LOVE the Capt. Hook with Mickey bar.  BRILLIANT! 

.


----------



## dahuffy

ibouncetoo said:


> dahuffy, LOVE the Capt. Hook with Mickey bar.  BRILLIANT!
> 
> .



I can't for the life of me remember where I found it.  Possibly _Deviantart.com_


----------



## nhpgator

profesionalstudent said:


> Hi All
> 
> I was hoping someone might be able to help me with a surprise sign for my daughter's 9th birthday.  We were talking about signs last night, so I was able to pick her brain about some favorite characters.  She really likes Stitch, the big scientist in those movies (Bumba???--not sure of his name), and Lilo.  But, honestly she like Stitch and the scientist best.
> 
> Anyone have a little time to help?  We leave in mid-August.
> 
> Thanks, Carol



here's two real quick ones - didn't know what boat you were on let me know if i can change anything for you 









Tasha


----------



## JLSE50

rlcook said:


> OK guys, gotta ask.
> 
> I've been looking at magnets and doors and have had some magnets made.
> 
> NOW why do we do this?  Is there some incentive to having the most creative door.  Do CM's pick doors and the guests get to do special things, or the most obvious--it's just for fun?





Anal Annie said:


> 'C'


   



nocruisecontrol said:


> I'm too new to use the quote feature - but as to why we do this?  For fun, for sure.  For me, at least, the 'planning' part extends the whole 'vacation' and it's probably almost as cool for me as the actual trip - almost...not quite!
> 
> Barbara





LittleBlue22 said:


> You could use fabric, but using a cheap rectagular tablecloth works just as well and is lighter. Tape at the top of the door jam and under the door.
> 
> Many pages back, or maybe it was a different thread, a DISer got a best dressed door award from DCL. Their cabin must've been where DCL staff walked by frequently. But, you never know, your door might get noticed  . We put up printed pictures on the front of our door for any one to sign (like an autograph page) and even Alice in Wonderland signed our sign. It was so neat to see what other passengers would write (all clean verbage too).
> 
> Sorry for the off topic tangent I took above.
> 
> Have a great cruise!


  Hi TAE JA!!  


For me it is a part of extending the fun and making the stateroom door recognizable in a long hallway of doors.  It is so easy to keep walking right on by.

This last cruise I had some extras I had made but was not sure  what to do with them as the door was COVERED--inside and out.  A conversation with a gradeschooler and her parents in an elevator led me to take some and decorate their door.  

Another time I opened my door and the little girl from across the hall was embarrassed to be caught looking at my pictures.  Her door was empty.  I asked if she would like some and she chose what she wanted from my "extras" and we put them on her door. 

It was a way to make magic for someone else!  And I loved it!  

As to size--my favorites are colorful manilla folders with paper pictures glued on.  Craft magnets are attached to the back.  They fold to pack and open to decorate the door.  12 x 18 perhaps?

My other favorite is to use the free CDs that come in the mail advertising something and decorate the silvery side with stickers or cut outs of Mickey       and the gang.  I made HAPPY BIRTHDAY magnets like that with a picture of each of our kids (as large as I could get it that would fit) glued on the front.  Craft magnets on the back hold them in place.

My front door is steel so I can test the magnets there and put some up from time to time  (more like ALWAYS  ) to enjoy at home.
Jan


----------



## JLSE50

nocruisecontrol said:


> Here's my first attempt at a magnet - I'm still playing with size and resolution for printing so it's a work in progress.  Can someone tell me what sizes the door magnets generally are - I'm guessing the cool calendar ones in the thread are 8 1/2 by 11?  How about other sizes?
> 
> http://lh3.ggpht.com/lamacki1/SHqLL...tY/Disney celebration_edited-2.jpg?imgmax=512




Very very nice!!

Jan


----------



## JLSE50

Zandy595 said:


> I've posted this on my cruise meets thread, but I keep forgetting to post it here.



That is a good kind of magnet to make extras of to give away.  Anyone on the ship would love that!!  VERY NICE

Jan


----------



## JLSE50

nhpgator said:


> here's two real quick ones - didn't know what boat you were on let me know if i can change anything for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tasha



Tasha!  These are great.
Would you mind making one that says 
CELEBRATING MY BIRTHDAY WITH STITCH AND MY OHANA

That way it is not limited to a certain age or person!  
I would love to be able to use that.  Our next cruise will be a celebration of four birthdays!

Jan


----------



## RweTHEREyet

dahuffy said:


>



Someone else posted the picture of Hook (they said that they found it in a fan art site) and I added the words, some texture and the frame and then re-posted it.


----------



## nhpgator

JLSE50 said:


> Tasha!  These are great.
> Would you mind making one that says
> CELEBRATING MY BIRTHDAY WITH STITCH AND MY OHANA
> 
> That way it is not limited to a certain age or person!
> I would love to be able to use that.  Our next cruise will be a celebration of four birthdays!
> 
> Jan



here you go - let me know if you need any more changes!


----------



## nocruisecontrol

JLSE50 said:


> Very very nice!!
> 
> Jan




Thanks Jan!  I couldn't post a pic of it then, so I posted the link. But here is the pic.


----------



## ibouncetoo

RweTHEREyet said:


> Someone else posted the picture of Hook (they said that they found it in a fan art site) and I added the words, some texture and the frame and then re-posted it.


 
I LOVE the texture part...makes it look like a piece of fine art!  


.


----------



## GeneralMax

HELP!

My husband is turning the Big 5-0 on September 22nd.  

 I have promised we won't do anything on the day .... However we will be on the Magic on August 22nd so the kids and I thought we would celebrate on that date.

I am not at all artistic I NEED A DESIGN FOR A 50TH B-DAY DOOR SIGN WITH YOU GUESSED IT GRUMPY   

Any help or images would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## KristineN

GeneralMax said:


> HELP!
> 
> My husband is turning the Big 5-0 on September 22nd.
> 
> I have promised we won't do anything on the day .... However we will be on the Magic on August 22nd so the kids and I thought we would celebrate on that date.
> 
> I am not at all artistic I NEED A DESIGN FOR A 50TH B-DAY DOOR SIGN WITH YOU GUESSED IT GRUMPY
> 
> Any help or images would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## PA Princess

Oh my, that Grumpy birthday door sign is adorable!!!  I just wish it was dh's birthday on our cruise in September...course, his 40th birthday is only 20 days after the cruise.  I wasn't even sure I was doing a door sign, but I am very tempted now.


----------



## dahuffy

RweTHEREyet said:


> Someone else posted the picture of Hook (they said that they found it in a fan art site) and I added the words, some texture and the frame and then re-posted it.



Thank you!  I just couldn't for the life of me remember where it came from.
Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## tngal

Ok..You guys have gotten me hooked on making these signs!! I just have one problem, well actually two:

1) How do you think up phrases to put on them? I stink at that!! any ideas?

2) Is there a way to change the text in a pic that someone sent to you? I've tried to figure that out, but for the life of me can't!!

Thanks!

Lisa


----------



## GeneralMax

KristineN said:


>




This is AMAZING. I cannot thank you enough.


----------



## GeneralMax

PA Princess said:


> Oh my, that Grumpy birthday door sign is adorable!!!  I just wish it was dh's birthday on our cruise in September...course, his 40th birthday is only 20 days after the cruise.  I wasn't even sure I was doing a door sign, but I am very tempted now.




In truth we are celebrating one month to the day early. I had to swaer on my kids lives that we would not do anything on his BIrthday.  

[  Did I mention why I want GRUMPY  ] 

I did not make any promises about a month in adavance.


----------



## profesionalstudent

nocruisecontrol said:


> Carol,
> 
> Not sure what you had in mind.  Would this work?  I can add her name, of course, instead of XXXXXX.
> 
> Barbara




Thanks for working on this.  Our daughter's name is Emily.  She is really going to love this. 

Thanks again,
Carol


----------



## profesionalstudent

nhpgator said:


> here's two real quick ones - didn't know what boat you were on let me know if i can change anything for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tasha



Thanks for working on this...it is very cool.  Our daughter will be so surprised.  Hope to spring it on her while she is sleeping.  

Thanks again


----------



## nocruisecontrol

Carol,

I'm not too crazy about how this came out.    But anyway, I also wasn't sure how to save it so that it would print for you in the correct resolution.  If you really want to use it, PM me and I will send it to you from my Picasa account, which allows the original resolution to be emailed.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

dahuffy said:


> Thank you!  I just couldn't for the life of me remember where it came from.
> Sorry 'bout that.



Hey, not a problem, after all, the original artwork wasn't done by me anyway, I just added a touch or two.


----------



## JLSE50

nhpgator said:


> here you go - let me know if you need any more changes!



PERFECT, JUST PERFECT.
We can use it for everyone!
THANKS

Jan


----------



## JLSE50

PA Princess said:


> Oh my, that Grumpy birthday door sign is adorable!!!  I just wish it was dh's birthday on our cruise in September...course, his 40th birthday is only 20 days after the cruise.  I wasn't even sure I was doing a door sign, but I am very tempted now.



Go for it!  If he is upset at having it on the outside of the door, put it inside for only the family to see.  But, you might be able to sneak it on the door so he thinks Disney did it. 

DCL does not care when your real birthday or anniversary is.  They care to help you make your celebration special, whenever you choose to celebrate.  I have no idea why we limit Birthdays to a day anyway.  By the time we get to 40 or 50 we should make a big BASH out of it and make it SO SPECIAL that people look FORWARD to reaching the milestone instead of resenting it.

Best wishes on creating a special time for him!

Jan


----------



## JLSE50

KristineN said:


>



How about something like this for the guy who really does NOT think it is a big deal?  

Could someone make a Mickey shape with a happy Stitch or Lightening MacQueen in it saying something about turning 60 and 'so what!'  ??

THANKS for trying it!

Jan


----------



## ayumac

nocruisecontrol said:


> They are incredibly cute!  I love 'em!
> 
> Barbara



Oh, thank you Barbara, your comment made my day.


----------



## mickeyluv

I know that I've seen the mickey ears that someone made for the stateroom number porthole but I was wondering if anyone had the mickey ears with a santa hat on.  We're cruising on the Magic for the 1st time at the very end of November, going into December and I would LOVE to put this above our stateroom number porthole on our door.  Would greatly appreciate any help I could get!!


----------



## sluna77

I just want to say. . that I learned so much from Dis Boards in just a few days. . And I would love to share some of my designs. 

I recently did some plates.  Please feel free to take them and put whatever you want.


----------



## sluna77

A few more blank ones. . Enjoy!!!


----------



## 2-4me

sluna77 said:


> A few more blank ones. . Enjoy!!!




Great!!!!  If you don't mind, could you send me the fourth one (ship inside  mickeys head) with VIRGINIA at the bottom or send me instructions on how to do it myself.  That would be awesome.


----------



## sluna77

You can use any photo software.  Even Clip Art.

Here you go:


----------



## nocruisecontrol

ayumac said:


> Oh, thank you Barbara, your comment made my day.




Well - I'm happy to hear that!  You are most welcome.

Barbara


----------



## nocruisecontrol

sluna77 said:


> You can use any photo software.  Even Clip Art.




These are terrific!  Thanks for sharing!  I'll be using these.

Barbara


----------



## JLSE50

Putting my comment at the TOP so it is not lost in all these wonderful plates!  These are great.  Thanks for offering for others to use them and for posting the blanks!  You are a GEM!!

Jan 





sluna77 said:


> I just want to say. . that I learned so much from Dis Boards in just a few days. . And I would love to share some of my designs.
> 
> I recently did some plates.  Please feel free to take them and put whatever you want.





sluna77 said:


> A few more blank ones. . Enjoy!!!


----------



## LITTLEKID58

Sabrina

Thank you so much for sharing... they are awesome


----------



## crissichef

KristineN said:


>



Hi - I just LOVE your designs.  Could you make two for me of the Pink colored crusing on the Magic like you did here?

The Large Family
Crissi
Dale
Danielle
Erik

and the same one with

The DeAndrea Family
Lorraine
Maria

We are cruising September 27th to October 4th, 2008

Thank you soo much!

Crissi


----------



## crissichef

Here is my first attempt at our door signs:






Crissi


----------



## 2-4me

sluna77 said:


> You can use any photo software.  Even Clip Art.
> 
> Here you go:



Thank You Very Much!!!


----------



## Jazmine8

To sluna77: your designs are so fantastic   Thank you for sharing your talent and allowing us to use them during our cruise. Are you still tkaing requests and if so may I make a request including a name please?
To Everyone: what type of magnet paper do you use and where can I purchase it? Thanks


----------



## tazgirl1981

Im new at the designing but Im addicted to it...here are some that I have designed myself for our upcoming cruise(s)






[/IMG]


----------



## dredick

I'm loving all the new designs! I'm afraid if I print out 1 more magnet my stateroom door will fall off!! I must stop looking!!


----------



## lbgraves

crissichef said:


> Hi - I just LOVE your designs.  Could you make two for me of the Pink colored crusing on the Magic like you did here?
> 
> The Large Family
> Crissi
> Dale
> Danielle
> Erik
> 
> and the same one with
> 
> The DeAndrea Family
> Lorraine
> Maria
> 
> We are cruising September 27th to October 4th, 2008
> 
> Thank you soo much!
> 
> Crissi



Kristine has just posted that she is taking a break from designing for a few weeks.


----------



## wheelerkidz3

i'm looking for a pic of 3 mickey heads...one covering his eyes...one covering his mouth...and the last one covering his ears. i've often seen it with the words "what happens at sea stays at sea" or something similar. does anyone have this?


----------



## nenner1

wheelerkidz3 said:


> i'm looking for a pic of 3 mickey heads...one covering his eyes...one covering his mouth...and the last one covering his ears. i've often seen it with the words "what happens at sea stays at sea" or something similar. does anyone have this?



Yep...that is Triplefig's design.

Here is the link: Triplefig's Photobucket "Stays in Disney"


----------



## Magic3forme

Crissi:

the sign looks awesome.


----------



## Michelle2

nhpgator said:


> here's two real quick ones - didn't know what boat you were on let me know if i can change anything for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tasha



Hi,
I was wondering if you could do the same quote and picture but change the 9th birthday to the 12th?
I love it, and my daughter is celebrating her birthday the day we board!
Thanks so much if its not too much trouble!


----------



## Jgrimes

Would you mind if I used the welcome aboard sign for a candy bar wrapper for a fish extender give on our upcoming cruise?

Thank you!  





jan&theboys said:


> Here are the signs individually.  This is our first time doing these so I hope you like them...


----------



## crissichef

Here you go Colleen:





Enjoy!

Crissi


----------



## cheeringmom

Wow these all look fantastic!!! 

I have a question. I bought some Mickey stickers, etc and was planning on making scrapbook like nametags for our doors. Can I just use magnets for the back after I laminate the pictures?? Will that work?? Thanks for your help


----------



## neonurse

CRISSI!!!!! Thank you!!! That is amazing. You rock.


----------



## crissichef

neonurse said:


> CRISSI!!!!! Thank you!!! That is amazing. You rock.



I found and downloaded the "Disney" font earlier thanks to some other gals on the disboards so I redid your magnet in the new font.  I think I like this one better.






Enjoy!

Crissi


----------



## neonurse

WOW CRISSI!!! Thats amazing. Thank you!


----------



## Imagoofy1

That is so cool.  Are you personalizing these for people?  If you are can I get one that says The Citro Family, Making Magical Memories On The Wonder, October 2-5, 2008.  Thank you if you could, and if you're not  that's OK.  All you disers that design are great for all you do for all of us that are not so talented in doing our own designs.  We really appreciate it.


----------



## cats mom

cheeringmom said:


> Wow these all look fantastic!!!
> 
> I have a question. I bought some Mickey stickers, etc and was planning on making scrapbook like nametags for our doors. Can I just use magnets for the back after I laminate the pictures?? Will that work?? Thanks for your help




Yep, that works.  
I did something similar on our first cruise.


----------



## crissichef

Imagoofy1 said:


> That is so cool.  Are you personalizing these for people?  If you are can I get one that says The Citro Family, Making Magical Memories On The Wonder, October 2-5, 2008.  Thank you if you could, and if you're not  that's OK.  All you disers that design are great for all you do for all of us that are not so talented in doing our own designs.  We really appreciate it.



Actually, I do not even know where I got the picture from......I'm sure it was on here somewhere. Colleen had asked and everyone here has been so great helping me so I thought I'd try to help others if I can.  I am definitely not a creative person.........this is about as good as it gets.  I just LOVED this picture.  Anyway, I did yours too!  

Enjoy,
Crissi


----------



## CastleCreations

Hi Everyone...here are my door signs...do you think I have enough?












And my favorite one of all...


----------



## Zandy595

Great signs.

Who's this Brent?  He's a cutie.


----------



## crissichef

Great signs.....can I ask where you got the Pirates in Castaway Cay design on the bottom left?  I would LOVE that one!

Thanks,
Crissi


----------



## CastleCreations

Zandy595 said:


> Great signs.
> 
> Who's this Brent?  He's a cutie.



You're kidding right?...is this an April fools joke...


----------



## CastleCreations

Here is the pirate one...


----------



## nenner1

crissichef said:


> Actually, I do not even know where I got the picture from......I'm sure it was on here somewhere.
> 
> Enjoy,
> Crissi



It's Kari's (Rumblytumbly's) design.

Here is the blank....


----------



## gssmks

CastleCreations said:


> Here is the pirate one...



I love this, can I get the blank design to add our names and dates to?


----------



## crissichef

CastleCreations said:


> Here is the pirate one...



Sorry, I meant the Pirates in the Carribean Party. Do you have the black or did someone else make it for you?

Thanks,
Crissi


----------



## GeneralMax

tazgirl1981 said:


> Im new at the designing but Im addicted to it...here are some that I have designed myself for our upcoming cruise(s)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Would you mind posting the pirate at the bottom again without hte words on it. I want to try to use it for something else and I cannot get the words off. Thanks.


----------



## GeneralMax

CastleCreations said:


> Hi Everyone...here are my door signs...do you think I have enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my favorite one of all...



GREAT signs. Would you post the name tag blank. I'd like to use it. We cruise the Magic at the end of the month I heard Brent might not be there. We have never been on a Disney cruise where he was not there.


----------



## Flyboy70

Crissi,  Hi I was wondering if you could make one for me.  The Jordan family sailing the Magic January 17th - January 24th 2009.

Thanks
Lee


----------



## LITTLEKID58

CastleCreations said:


> Hi Everyone...here are my door signs...do you think I have enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my favorite one of all...



Luv all you magnets....


----------



## Im_A_Princess

"Where's Brent?" is gonna make Christiann feel real good!!!! LOL
Who is the CD on your cruise?
Brent is a sweetie too!


They look awesome!!!!


----------



## nenner1

crissichef said:


> Sorry, I meant the Pirates in the Carribean Party. Do you have the black or did someone else make it for you?
> 
> Thanks,
> Crissi



PITC is Kari's also...







I've seen the other one before too, but I haven't a clue as to where, sorry!

Hey Crissi, soon you will need your own thread like Kristine or Sandy...


----------



## LITTLEKID58

Hi

Just want to say Thank You to everyone who has helped me this past year with my magnets.. Our trip is next week and I have printed all my magnets and they look awesome.. 

I will take pics of my cabin door and post when I get back..


----------



## Imagoofy1

crissichef said:


> Actually, I do not even know where I got the picture from......I'm sure it was on here somewhere. Colleen had asked and everyone here has been so great helping me so I thought I'd try to help others if I can.  I am definitely not a creative person.........this is about as good as it gets.  I just LOVED this picture.  Anyway, I did yours too!
> 
> Enjoy,
> Crissi



Crissi - Thank you sooooo much.  It is amazing.  I LOVE IT and will put it on my door when we cruise in October.   THANKS AGAIN it was so sweet of you to make it for me.


----------



## dahuffy

CastleCreations said:


> Here is the pirate one...



I gotta have this one!!! We leave for the Repo on the 15th,would you do one for me *without the date on it.*


----------



## crissichef

Flyboy70 said:


> Crissi,  Hi I was wondering if you could make one for me.  The Jordan family sailing the Magic January 17th - January 24th 2009.
> 
> Thanks
> Lee



Here you go!  Please note this not my design.  It is Kari's (Rumblytumbly's) design.  I hope she does not mind.






Enjoy!

Crissi


----------



## crissichef

Here is one I was working on last night!  I used a picture someone took of the Magic.

Crissi


----------



## Zandy595

CastleCreations said:


> You're kidding right?...is this an April fools joke...


Um, no I'm not kidding.  I haven't been on a DCL cruise since 2004.  Sorry, I don't know who Brent is.


----------



## neonurse

I'd like to know too!


----------



## neonurse

crissichef said:


> Here is one I was working on last night!  I used a picture someone took of the Magic.
> 
> Crissi




Crissi
Great one!!

Guess what...I did it!! I figured out how to do the writingon the pictures and even downloaded the disney font. WOOHOOO!!!!   Thanks for your help!


----------



## crissichef

neonurse said:


> Crissi
> Great one!!
> 
> Guess what...I did it!! I figured out how to do the writingon the pictures and even downloaded the disney font. WOOHOOO!!!!   Thanks for your help!



Good for your Colleen!  Doesn't it feel great when you finally figure it out!

Have fun DISigning!

Crissi


----------



## neonurse

Yeh. It was pretty great feeling.   I was up till 3am but I figured it out!!  I think I am going to need more photo paper and ink!!!


----------



## CastleCreations

Im_A_Princess said:


> "Where's Brent?" is gonna make Christiann feel real good!!!! LOL
> Who is the CD on your cruise?
> Brent is a sweetie too!
> 
> 
> They look awesome!!!!



I'm not sure who the CD will be...if it's not Brent, at least I'll have something to look at...


----------



## CastleCreations

neonurse said:


> I'd like to know too!



He's only the hottest cruise director that DCL has...LOL. Not only is he a dream boat...he is the sweetest guy, always has time for kind word, loves the kids, and did I mention his cute Aussie accent...


----------



## CastleCreations

I'm not sure if you all have these, but here is a link to some signs...
http://s205.photobucket.com/albums/bb317/rumblytumbly_bucket/Blanks/?start=all

And here is another...

http://s205.photobucket.com/albums/bb317/rumblytumbly_bucket/Cruise/


----------



## tazgirl1981

Here is the pirate mickey without the text..enjoy!! And sorry it took me a little bit to get back to you...I skipped over your post by accident, I am sorry!


----------



## mickeyluv

Does anyone happen to have the Mickey ears with a santa hat on?  I've seen the mickey ears and the minnie bow that you can cut out and put right above the little circle where the stateroom number is, but I would really like to have one like that but with a santa hat between the ears (kinda like mickey's wearing it).  I hope that made sense!


----------



## DisneyMamaMG

CastleCreations - you TOTALLY saved me! Thank you SO much for posting those great links! I just bought my magnet paper, and other than my insanely cute name magnets from Sandy, I had nothin'. Now, with that collection of PERFECT designs, I can use my remaining 5 sheets and will be all set for my 8/24 Wonder 4 nighter. I so appreciate it!!

Missy


----------



## mickeyluv

Just found this on rumblytumbly photobucket site.  Can anyone remove the face part of this mickey head so that it's only the ears and the santa hat showing?  I'm not computer savvy enough to be able to do that with an image.  TIA!


----------



## cheeringmom

CastleCreations said:


> Hi Everyone...here are my door signs...do you think I have enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my favorite one of all...


Castle creations... are all these signs on magnetic paper? now I am starting to freak. I just bought stickers and stuff to make scrapbook pages-I figure kill two birds with one stone since I will be maeing a scrapbook of the trip anyway, but I am afraid my signs will not hold up as well or someone may take my stickers off my signs. What do you all think???


----------



## rumblytumbly

mickeyluv said:


> Just found this on rumblytumbly photobucket site.  Can anyone remove the face part of this mickey head so that it's only the ears and the santa hat showing?  I'm not computer savvy enough to be able to do that with an image.  TIA!



I can! I can!


----------



## LindaBabe

Just a little hint that may save you the cost of tons of magnetic paper - 

for 8 1/2 x 11 signs, I put the magnetic sheet in the back of a page protector and slide the sign in in front of it.  Voila!  Reusable!


----------



## CastleCreations

DisneyMamaMG said:


> CastleCreations - you TOTALLY saved me! Thank you SO much for posting those great links! I just bought my magnet paper, and other than my insanely cute name magnets from Sandy, I had nothin'. Now, with that collection of PERFECT designs, I can use my remaining 5 sheets and will be all set for my 8/24 Wonder 4 nighter. I so appreciate it!!
> 
> Missy



Your welcome...and here's a hint...I don't print mine on magnetic paper. I put my designs on a disk or my jump drive and take it to office max. They print them up on cardstock and I put on the sticky magnets on the back. they come in a pack of like 25 for a few dollars. Since they are 1 inch square, I cut them in half and they are really strong, so I only need 2 for each sign. The girls love doing this "job" for me.


----------



## Dcanoli

CastleCreations said:


> Your welcome...and here's a hint...I don't print mine on magnetic paper. I put my designs on a disk or my jump drive and take it to office max. They print them up on cardstock and I put on the sticky magnets on the back. they come in a pack of like 25 for a few dollars. Since they are 1 inch square, I cut them in half and they are really strong, so I only need 2 for each sign. The girls love doing this "job" for me.



Wow!  What a great idea!  Love it!


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> Here you go:


Can I get these saying 
Glen
Glen Allen
Jimmy
Holly and all say from Scottsvile VA


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

pjpoohbear said:


> Late I know, but these were mine from my halloween cruise, 1st was given out to all Disers and the second was just for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pj


Could you do this one for The Belew Family on the wonder october 30- November 2 2008


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

KristineN said:


> Here's a few more designs from the old days


Can I please get the pirate Mickey one with Jimmy & Glen Allen for pirate Night
And also the parrot one with Jimmy & Glen Allen for pirate night on the wonder


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

OH MY GOSH I JUST BOOKES OUR OCTOBER CRUISE  FOR HALLOWEEN I CAN NOT BELIEVE I AM REALLY GOING


----------



## Zandy595

*tazgirl1981* ~ Did you make the Disney family in your sig?  They are super cute.


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

crissichef said:


> Here is one I was working on last night! I used a picture someone took of the Magic.
> 
> Crissi


Ok We finally booked our trip so I need some help Could I get this design saying
The Belew Family's Home Away From Home
October 30 - November 2 2008
and then names 
Glen Holly Glen Allen & Jimmy
We are going on the wonder ship I am so excited I can't wait


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

CastleCreations said:


> Here is the pirate one...


Could I get this one to say The Belew's Halloween Cruise October 30 - November 2 2008
Thank you so much


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

nhpgator said:


> here you go - let me know if you need any more changes!


Could I get this one to say 12th Birthday day on the Wonder with Stitch
Thank you so much


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

nhpgator said:


> here are our signs from our last trip last summer - we just booked our next one so I was starting to create new ones and thought I would post these. Hopefully my second group will be better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to everyone's great ideas and sharing.


Could I get the first design with 4 baloons  Mom Dad GlenAllen & Jimmy and say the Belew Family Oct-Nov 08
And the other Pirate mic Head  with all the same names and we will be on the Wonder


----------



## mickeyluv

rumblytumbly said:


> I can! I can!
> 
> Thank you so much Kari!!!  You are an awesome designer and very generous.  Your photobucket site is wonderful.  Very nice of you to post that to share with all of us!!  Thanks again!!  I love it!!


----------



## Buckeye Gal

First, I have to thank SO many of you out there for your help with my magnets and/or providing a foundation for me to work with!!   

Here's an unveiling of one of ours!






*Okay.....one more!  I have to share my favorite one!!!*  .....


----------



## Dcanoli

Okay--that last one...three generations...is 

AWESOME!!!


----------



## cheeringmom

Love them! and the "3 hour tour" was a hoot!!


----------



## Buckeye Gal

Dcanoli said:


> Okay--that last one...three generations...is
> 
> AWESOME!!!



Awe...thank you!  I wish I could remember who created the graphic.  It may have been rumblytumbly, but if it wasn't, I'm sorry I can't remember!  As soon as I saw it I knew I had to use it in some way!!  Once I found the right font and title, it was a marriage made in Disney heaven!

Without a doubt, it's my favorite, and I plan to keep it on my door all 7 days!  My DGM and DM loved it, too.


----------



## Dcanoli

It _is_ wonderful, and even though I don't have three generations, I may use it for our upcoming trip with TWO generations!  I love that kind of stuff.

Right up my alley!  Thanks for posting it!


----------



## JNorris

Buckeye Gal said:


> First, I have to thank SO many of you out there for your help with my magnets and/or providing a foundation for me to work with!!
> 
> Here's an unveiling of one of ours!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Okay.....one more!  I have to share my favorite one!!!*  .....



I would love to have the picture of the ship with Mickey and Minnie in the beach chairs, without the writing.  Do you have it saved that way, that you could either post it here or send it to me?


----------



## Buckeye Gal

JNorris said:


> I would love to have the picture of the ship with Mickey and Minnie in the beach chairs, without the writing.  Do you have it saved that way, that you could either post it here or send it to me?



Again, I can't take credit for the graphic work, but I did save it to my PhotoBucket acct.

http://i196.photobucket.com/albums/aa55/Buckeye_Gal_OH/DDD%20Sept%202008/CastawayMickMin.jpg


----------



## nenner1

Buckeye Gal said:


> Awe...thank you!  I wish I could remember who created the graphic.  It may have been rumblytumbly...



It was.... 

(I used that one too!)


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

Here's what our door looked like by the end of the week.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

I would really like to make the magnets that look like DCL CM name tags...  Is there a template?


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> I would really like to make the magnets that look like DCL CM name tags...  Is there a template?



Send me a PM & I'll be glad to get those done for you.


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

Here are some of the individual magnets.  We also used them as iron-ons for t-shirts:


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

CastleCreations said:


> Hi Everyone...here are my door signs...do you think I have enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my favorite one of all...



Nope.  I think you need more!


----------



## Zandy595

Tom ~ Your door looks great!  
Do you have a close up of the surfboard one?  
I see you used your original name tag design.  
The Disney family looks good.  I haven't figured out what I'm going to do with mine yet.


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

Zandy595 said:


> Tom ~ Your door looks great!
> Do you have a close up of the surfboard one?
> I see you used your original name tag design.
> The Disney family looks good.  I haven't figured out what I'm going to do with mine yet.



The surfboard magnet was a FE gift.  I'll scan & post it tonight (I'm sure Jen won't mind).


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

nocruisecontrol said:


> Here is my latest attempt. This is based on a design I found here but I can't find the original poster now. When I find it I will come back and edit this to give credit.


Could you do the Belew's vacation Oct 30- No 2 2008 dad mom 2 boys


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

STLDisney_Freak said:


> KristineN said:
> 
> 
> 
> here's a quick stab at it....wording could be changed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I get one of these to say Michael, Sandra, Autumn, Kassie and Frances? We will be on the Western Cruise Dec 13 - 20, 2008.
> 
> 
> 
> I love these could you do one for the Wonder Oct 30 Nove 2 Glen Holly Glen Allen & Jimmy
> Thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## mizcolon




----------



## mizcolon

Not our door, but still really cute!!


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

sherrlon said:


> one more door magnet


Love thise is there anyone who personalize it for me?


----------



## Donald_Quackers

I haven't gone on my cruise yet, but I have some already done (by a friend, I'm no good at that stuff).


----------



## Snow What

I am loving these....I check here everyday for new ideas.   I've been searching various websites and google images for templates then customizing them.  My DSIL and my DH's cousin's family are travelling with us in Feb and they think that I have totally lost my mind.  Yet, my DSIL  wants me to decorate her door!! 
 I know I spend WAY too much time on these boards, but hey, it's my time and not hers!

KEEP THOSE IDEAS COMING!!!  Thanks to all the DISigners!


----------



## Soccermom-Cheri

This is from the 7/20-7/24 Wonder b2b. The teenagers in our group (or maybe just my son) had a good time rearranging the door - daily.


----------



## DisneyDmbNut

oh!!! I just realized I have a metal front door!!! bahhhaahahaha


----------



## crissichef

mommylovesdisneymore said:


> Ok We finally booked our trip so I need some help Could I get this design saying
> The Belew Family's Home Away From Home
> October 30 - November 2 2008
> and then names
> Glen Holly Glen Allen & Jimmy
> We are going on the wonder ship I am so excited I can't wait



I will do it for you this weekend when I get back to my home computer!

Crissi


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

Ok please be kind this is my first crack at it using images from around here


----------



## dredick

mommylovesdisneymore said:


> Ok please be kind this is my first crack at it using images from around here


I love it!!! can I have one for Sept 14-18, 2008 and "The Redicks" Please!!!! (see what happens when you post great work! )


----------



## Buckeye Gal

mommylovesdisneymore said:


> Ok please be kind this is my first crack at it using images from around here



Oh Pleazzzzzzzzz!!!  It is GREAT!!  Be careful now...you'll become addicted!!


----------



## neonurse

mommylovesdisneymore said:


> Ok please be kind this is my first crack at it using images from around here



Great job!! If you would like to share could you post it with the info on it.

How did you make the words curve around Mickey's ears?


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

Here you go!! I hope it's ok please let me know if you want anything changed I am so nervous I really do not have a clue what I am doing


----------



## Imagoofy1

That is really cute.  GREAT JOB


----------



## cheeringmom

Question...do you  add new magnets on each day? I see some for pirate night, Castaway Cay etc. So you just usually start off with a few and add from there. I love the ideas here.

*ImTooExcitedToSleep* could I trouble you for a few name tags? Let me know and I will pm you the info. Thanks 
cmom


----------



## nenner1

cheeringmom said:


> Question...do you  add new magnets on each day? I see some for pirate night, Castaway Cay etc. So you just usually start off with a few and add from there. I love the ideas here.
> 
> 
> cmom



This time I am.

I have some that will stay on the whole time (names, name tag, etc.) and then several "themed ones" Pirate, Formal, Castaway, Sea Day, etc. that I will change out.


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

Her is one more try once again just using things I have found round here and putting them together


----------



## dredick

mommylovesdisneymore said:


> Here you go!! I hope it's ok please let me know if you want anything changed I am so nervous I really do not have a clue what I am doing


OMG!!! Thanks so much!! You Rock!!


----------



## Anal Annie

Here's our door and close-ups of the individual signs from our back-to-back cruises.  I printed them on heavy weight brochure paper then took them to Staples and got them laminated.  I used their paper cutter to trim them and then I applied magnet squares to the back corners.  (Doing it this way created a little bit of glare when I took the pics with the flash on but the magnetic paper was just way too expensive to waste if I messed up.)


----------



## Imagoofy1

mommylovesdisneymore said:


> Her is one more try once again just using things I have found round here and putting them together



I like this one.  Are you personalizig them.  If you are, could I get this with The Citro Family From Connecticut   TIA


----------



## Fivepin

Imagoofy1 said:


> I like this one.  Are you personalizig them.  If you are, could I get this with The Citro Family From Connecticut   TIA



If you are personalizing-We are going on the Magic  The Leitz Family from Florida

Thank you very much.


----------



## Fivepin

mommylovesdisneymore said:


> Ok please be kind this is my first crack at it using images from around here



This one looks great too..another request if you're taking them.  Cruising the Magic, Oct 11-18, 2008  for:
Judy
Ray
Michael
Zachary
Christopher

Thank you


----------



## Fivepin

crissichef said:


> Actually, I do not even know where I got the picture from......I'm sure it was on here somewhere. Colleen had asked and everyone here has been so great helping me so I thought I'd try to help others if I can.  I am definitely not a creative person.........this is about as good as it gets.  I just LOVED this picture.  Anyway, I did yours too!
> 
> Enjoy,
> Crissi



I have a blank photo of this one but do not have any tools where I can add text.  So, I was wondering if you could personalize for me? The Leitz Family
we'll be on the Magic.  No need for a date therefore I can re-use on our next cruise Nov 2009.  I'll probably get more designs by then.


----------



## sherreis

mommylovesdisneymore said:


> Ok please be kind this is my first crack at it using images from around here



Just wondering where did you find the graphics of Mickey?  Your sign is absolutely awesome!!!!!


----------



## patita71

mommyluvsdisney... i LOVE your design!  We will be a large group traveling (6 cabins  ), I would love to make something similar for everyone, would you mind posting how you got the letters to curve on the ears? I would hate to bother you with all the names!
Thanks!


----------



## Tigger98

mommylovesdisneymore - I like the one with all the characters on the beach with their signatures.  Please, would you be willing to do one with:
The Disney Wonder welcomes
The Pope Family from SC

Thank you so much!


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

sherreis said:


> Just wondering where did you find the graphics of Mickey? Your sign is absolutely awesome!!!!!


 


Here you go I found it on here some where


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

Here are you request and one new one


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

patita71 said:


> mommyluvsdisney... i LOVE your design! We will be a large group traveling (6 cabins  ), I would love to make something similar for everyone, would you mind posting how you got the letters to curve on the ears? I would hate to bother you with all the names!
> Thanks!


 
In my program where it says insert text it also has Text shape and I use curve and rotate to what I need


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

Here you go Thanks for the request I am just piecing together stuff I have found around here


----------



## TiggerKing

Anal Annie said:


> Here's our door and close-ups of the individual signs from our back-to-back cruises.  I printed them on heavy weight brochure paper then took them to Staples and got them laminated.  I used their paper cutter to trim them and then I applied magnet squares to the back corners.  (Doing it this way created a little bit of glare when I took the pics with the flash on but the magnetic paper was just way too expensive to waste if I messed up.)



I have to tell you, that is VERY creative.  I would have NEVER thought of doing that with the stack!  Great Job!


----------



## dredick

My DH just made these!


----------



## crissichef

mommylovesdisneymore said:


> Here are you request and one new one



Hi - Can you do two for me?  I love the one of the Characters on the beach.  Can you do The Large Family from PA.  We are cruising on the Magic.

Also the Castaway Cay one with waiting for the Large's.

Thank you so much !

Crissi


----------



## GeneralMax

mommylovesdisneymore said:


> Here are you request and one new one



Could you please do the Mickey and Minnie one with the names Ruth and Steve and change the Wonder to the Magic. It is our 20th anniversary cruise and I love the visual in that one.

Thank you! Ruth


----------



## reneritch

nice magnet


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

dredick said:


> My DH just made these!


Those are Too Cute


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

GeneralMax said:


> Could you please do the Mickey and Minnie one with the names Ruth and Steve and change the Wonder to the Magic. It is our 20th anniversary cruise and I love the visual in that one.
> 
> Thank you! Ruth


 

if you are asking for the Mickey head that design came from KristenN I just added our info on her blank


----------



## flrickd

mommylovesdisneymore said:


> Her is one more try once again just using things I have found round here and putting them together



Hi, My DW loves this could we get one with the Davis Family on the Magic? Thanks


----------



## nenner1

mommylovesdisneymore said:


> if you are asking for the Mickey head that design came from KristenN I just added our info on her blank



Kristine has blanks?? Wow I missed that, everything I remember seeing of hers is personalized or even has a watermark....it was her designs someone was selling on ebay.

Anyway...good job!


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

Her are your request Thanks so much for asking!!


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

A new one I did last night yes I guess this is addictive


----------



## LITTLEKID58

mommylovesdisneymore said:


> A new one I did last night yes I guess this is addictive



Please please could you make one for me.. stating The Flechas but instead of Wonder it states Magic.. and no dates on the bottom so we can reuse it again.. and again... Please Please..


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

Here you go!


----------



## Imagoofy1

Thank you for the Citro Welcome to the Wonder one.  It's great.  THANKS AGAIN - you are doing a great job but you need to stop making new designs because I'll want them all.


----------



## taekwondo mom

Hi  

I was told that I should share a couple of my disigns on this  thread : 
So I came over to share  
 (here's a few)


----------



## KristineN

no...I really don't....I am not sure how that one got by me.



nenner1 said:


> Kristine has blanks?? Wow I missed that, everything I remember seeing of hers is personalized or even has a watermark....it was her designs someone was selling on ebay.
> 
> Anyway...good job!


----------



## reneritch

dahuffy said:


> I gotta have this one!!! We leave for the Repo on the 15th,would you do one for me *without the date on it.*



We will also be on the Repo Cruise this month. 

Here is the file.  One with no writing and one not personalized.  The font I used was Caribbean.


----------



## Fivepin

mommylovesdisneymore said:


> Her are your request Thanks so much for asking!!



This looks great-but could you change the Wonder to the Magic?  Thank you.

I also love the Castaway Cay and new Villain you just did.  Any possible way to get those for the Magic and The Leitz Family as well.  

Thanks a million.


----------



## Fivepin

I have most of my magnet signs ie: Sea Day, Formal night, Pirate night, etc. but am missing some port signs.  Anyone have one for Castaway Cay, St. Maarten, or St. Thomas.  Would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## LITTLEKID58

mommylovesdisneymore said:


> Here you go!



Thank you Thank you... you are awesome...


----------



## LITTLEKID58

taekwondo mom said:


> Hi
> 
> I was told that I should share a couple of my disigns on this  thread :
> So I came over to share
> (here's a few)


THese are awesome.. TFS


----------



## TahoeMom

mommylovesdisneymore said:


> A new one I did last night yes I guess this is addictive



Just wanted to give you a heads up that you misspelled Wonder.


----------



## taekwondo mom

LITTLEKID58 said:


> THese are awesome.. TFS



Thank You


----------



## GeneralMax

mommylovesdisneymore said:


> if you are asking for the Mickey head that design came from KristenN I just added our info on her blank



Could you post the blank? I think I can do the rest


----------



## GeneralMax

mommylovesdisneymore said:


> A new one I did last night yes I guess this is addictive



Would you please post a blank. I can add names and dates but I don't know how to take them off existing pictures.


----------



## nenner1

GeneralMax said:


> Could you post the blank? I think I can do the rest




Not to step on toes, but I don't think Kristine wants any blanks of her designs posted. 



mommylovesdisneymore said:


> if you are asking for the Mickey head that design came from KristenN I just added our info on her blank





nenner1 said:


> Kristine has blanks?? Wow I missed that, everything I remember seeing of hers is personalized or even has a watermark....it was her designs someone was selling on ebay.





KristineN said:


> no...I really don't....I am not sure how that one got by me.


----------



## GeneralMax

mommylovesdisneymore said:


> A new one I did last night yes I guess this is addictive



HI-

It sounds like I am not supposed to ask for blanks.    I am assuming it has been a problem for someone in the past.

Is there any chance you would have time to edit this for me to say

The Lowenthal's taking over the Magic and leave the date off. Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## crissichef

mommylovesdisneymore said:


> Her are your request Thanks so much for asking!!



I hate to be a pest.............but we are cruising on the Magic.  Can you change them to show the Magic?

Thank you so much.  I really appreciate it.  You make awesome signs!

Crissi


----------



## reneritch

One I did this morning.  The graphics are from rumblytumbly and mommylovesdisneymore.  Thanks to both of you.


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

reneritch said:


> Here is one that I did last night. The graphics are from rumblytumbly and mommylovesdisneymore. Thanks to both of you.


Could you please amke me one then that says Disney Wonder October 30 - Nov 2 2008 & The Belew Family
Thanks So much great work


----------



## IAFigment




----------



## IAFigment

Sorry that was so bit.


----------



## reneritch

mommylovesdisneymore said:


> Could you please amke me one then that says Disney Wonder October 30 - Nov 2 2008 & The Belew Family
> Thanks So much great work



See if this is ok.


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

reneritch said:


> See if this is ok.


 
  thanks so much!!


----------



## Imagoofy1

That is so cute.  Could I get it with Disney Wonder, October 2 - 5, 2008, The Citro Family     TIA


----------



## Fivepin

reneritch said:


> One I did this morning.  The graphics are from rumblytumbly and mommylovesdisneymore.  Thanks to both of you.



I like this one too-could I get one for the Disney Magic The Leitz Family(no date) and another for the Disney Magic The McRoberts Family and finally one for the Wonder Ray & Judy Anniversary Cruise

I really appreciate it.


----------



## Fivepin

IAFigment said:


>



I love this one.  I'm actually still looking one for Castaway Cay. Any chance you could personalize one for me?

Disney Magic for:
Ray
Judy
Michael
Zachary 
Christopher

Thank you so much


----------



## reneritch

One more, the background graphic and wording is again from rumblytumbly.  I added my favorite pirate, cabin # and names.


----------



## dahuffy

nenner1 said:


> Kristine has blanks?? Wow I missed that, everything I remember seeing of hers is personalized or even has a watermark....it was her designs someone was selling on ebay.
> 
> Anyway...good job!



Oh my!  I didn't hear about this.


----------



## Sleepyluke

Alright i see above that there are some blanks somewhere, but for the life of me I can't seem to find them, i have looked and jut seem to find the ones that are personalized and when i save them that becomes part of the picture.  WHere are some of the blanks?

Seconds question that I can't seem to figure out is where to save the fonts?  I have downloaded them and can't seem to get power point or anything else for that matter to see them, right now I have some just in docs and setting but knwo that is not right.  Thanks for the help!


----------



## reneritch

Imagoofy1 said:


> That is so cute.  Could I get it with Disney Wonder, October 2 - 5, 2008, The Citro Family     TIA



Let me know if I need to change anything.


----------



## reneritch

Fivepin said:


> I like this one too-could I get one for the Disney Magic The Leitz Family(no date) and another for the Disney Magic The McRoberts Family and finally one for the Wonder Ray & Judy Anniversary Cruise
> 
> I really appreciate it.



Let me know if I need to change anything.  I changed the font for the anniversary cruise to a heart font.  If you had rather have something else, just let me know.


----------



## reneritch

Last one, One I can't remember who did the original design idea.  Someone on DIS made one with another cruise line ship for the Mexican Riveria.  I did this one with the Disney Magic.


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

IAFigment said:


>


Could I pleas ask you to make this for me saying the Wonder October 30- November2 2008  and the names 
Glen
Holly
Glen Allen
Jimmy
TIA
This design is so cool I just love it


----------



## reneritch

Sleepyluke said:


> Alright i see above that there are some blanks somewhere, but for the life of me I can't seem to find them, i have looked and jut seem to find the ones that are personalized and when i save them that becomes part of the picture.  WHere are some of the blanks?
> 
> Seconds question that I can't seem to figure out is where to save the fonts?  I have downloaded them and can't seem to get power point or anything else for that matter to see them, right now I have some just in docs and setting but knwo that is not right.  Thanks for the help!



You can find a lot of blanks here and also to some of the designer's photobucket pages:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1523226


----------



## cal2net

Kristine

I would love a couple of your door signs. Unfortunately I haven't posted enough times in order to PM or Email you. Would you please contact me at my email address?

Thank you

Annette


----------



## Imagoofy1

reneritch said:


> Let me know if I need to change anything.



It looks great.  Thanks --- I can't wait to post all of these on my state room door.


----------



## POOHWHORH

mommylovesdisneymore said:


> Here are you request and one new on



Can I get The Mickey and Minnie with Terri(minnie) Rudi (mickey) on the Magic

and then Castaway one with Haselbauer's on the Magic.

Thank you, Terri


----------



## POOHWHORH

Post #3163 can I get this with our 8th Disney Cruise and names:

Rudi
Terri
Brittani
Thanks Terri


----------



## crissichef

Fivepin said:


> I have a blank photo of this one but do not have any tools where I can add text.  So, I was wondering if you could personalize for me? The Leitz Family
> we'll be on the Magic.  No need for a date therefore I can re-use on our next cruise Nov 2009.  I'll probably get more designs by then.



Here you go!






Crissi


----------



## laura001

Perhaps this question has been asked, but I am wondering if someone could explain to me how to put the text into these pictures?  I have a few pics....like the mickey head that I want to put our names etc. into and have been trying to do it in word....a text box doesn't work because it just leaves a big white box....please help!!!


----------



## got2travel

A text box will work in Word, but you'll need to tell it to use "No Fill". It's the button that looks like a paint bucket. It's a few spaces to the right of the Text Box button.


----------



## SCRAPBOOKQUEEN

reneritch said:


> Let me know if I need to change anything.  I changed the font for the anniversary cruise to a heart font.  If you had rather have something else, just let me know.



Hi,
Love this sign.  Would it be possible to get two with the following

The Smiths
Disney Magic
September1-6, 2008

The Parks
Disney Magic
September 1-6, 2008

Thank you so much.  

Scrapbookqueen
Kellie


----------



## alaskanmommy

reneritch said:


> Let me know if I need to change anything.



This one is great!  I would love it if you could make me two!  

Disney Magic
The Lovejoy Family
December 6 - 13, 2008

And, same as above with Loree instead of Lovejoy.  That'd be awesome.  Thx.


----------



## nhpgator

Michelle2 said:


> Hi,
> I was wondering if you could do the same quote and picture but change the 9th birthday to the 12th?
> I love it, and my daughter is celebrating her birthday the day we board!
> Thanks so much if its not too much trouble!



sorry it took so long - i was swamped at work
here it is


----------



## nhpgator

mommylovesdisneymore said:


> Could I get this one to say 12th Birthday day on the Wonder with Stitch
> Thank you so much



here you go = sorry it took so long


----------



## nhpgator

mommylovesdisneymore said:


> Could I get the first design with 4 baloons  Mom Dad GlenAllen & Jimmy and say the Belew Family Oct-Nov 08
> And the other Pirate mic Head  with all the same names and we will be on the Wonder




is GlenAllen one name/ one person - or two separate? Just want to make it right!!
Thanks
Tasha


----------



## nhpgator

nhpgator said:


> is GlenAllen one name/ one person - or two separate? Just want to make it right!!
> Thanks
> Tasha








let me know if this is the right combo of names and I will make the pirate one as well...

if this needs changing just let me know
tash


----------



## Fivepin

reneritch said:


> Let me know if I need to change anything.  I changed the font for the anniversary cruise to a heart font.  If you had rather have something else, just let me know.



Thank you so much. They look great.  I really appreciate you doing this for me.   I have a question, I have several blanks that I would like to personalize, but I don't have the photo editing tools alot of you have.  Can I do it in word somehow?


----------



## Fivepin

crissichef said:


> Here you go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crissi



Thank you so much-it looks great!  Thanks for helping make our trips special.  Even though you're a Buckeye I'm a Gator


----------



## Michelle2

nhpgator said:


> sorry it took so long - i was swamped at work
> here it is



Thank you so much! I have been so swamped too, that I forgot to check until now, so it was perfect timing. I love it!


alaskanmommy said:


> This one is great!  I would love it if you could make me two!
> 
> Disney Magic
> The Lovejoy Family
> December 6 - 13, 2008
> 
> And, same as above with Loree instead of Lovejoy.  That'd be awesome.  Thx.



Can I have one too?
Disney Magic
The Adams Family
August 17-Sept. 1, 2008

If you are not able to get to it in time (we leave early day after tomorrow) that is fine, just thought it was so cute!
TIA


----------



## ulittletinker

reneritch said:


> Let me know if I need to change anything.  I changed the font for the anniversary cruise to a heart font.  If you had rather have something else, just let me know.





reneritch said:


> Last one, One I can't remember who did the original design idea.  Someone on DIS made one with another cruise line ship for the Mexican Riveria.  I did this one with the Disney Magic.




I heading up a Pink Pirate Awareness for Breast cancer walk on the magic and I wanted to make a kewl magnets for all how join in the walk. I was wondering if you can create something using Minnie in pink, or could you send me the clipart and I'll try if you don't mind. 

I would also Like to get a curisin magic  with the date of Sept 1-6 If its not too much trouble.
V


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

nhpgator said:


> let me know if this is the right combo of names and I will make the pirate one as well...
> 
> if this needs changing just let me know
> tash


It's great Thank you so much I love it!!!!


----------



## reneritch

SCRAPBOOKQUEEN said:


> Hi,
> Love this sign.  Would it be possible to get two with the following
> 
> The Smiths
> Disney Magic
> September1-6, 2008
> 
> The Parks
> Disney Magic
> September 1-6, 2008
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> Scrapbookqueen
> Kellie



See if these are ok.


----------



## reneritch

alaskanmommy said:


> This one is great!  I would love it if you could make me two!
> 
> Disney Magic
> The Lovejoy Family
> December 6 - 13, 2008
> 
> And, same as above with Loree instead of Lovejoy.  That'd be awesome.  Thx.



Here you go.


----------



## reneritch

Fivepin said:


> Thank you so much. They look great.  I really appreciate you doing this for me.   I have a question, I have several blanks that I would like to personalize, but I don't have the photo editing tools alot of you have.  Can I do it in word somehow?



In the above post #3271, got2travel explains how to add text in Word.  I usually use Photoshop.

Thanks.


----------



## reneritch

ulittletinker said:


> I heading up a Pink Pirate Awareness for Breast cancer walk on the magic and I wanted to make a kewl magnets for all how join in the walk. I was wondering if you can create something using Minnie in pink, or could you send me the clipart and I'll try if you don't mind.
> 
> I would also Like to get a curisin magic  with the date of Sept 1-6 If its not too much trouble.
> V



Here is the cruisin magic;






Don't mind at all on minnie.  We will also be leaving early this week for our cruise this weekend.


----------



## ulittletinker

reneritch said:


> Here is the cruisin magic;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind at all on minnie.  We will also be leaving early this week for our cruise this weekend.




thank you so much. I see you on the EB, have a great time, 
Virginia


----------



## discruiser

reneritch said:


> Last one, One I can't remember who did the original design idea.  Someone on DIS made one with another cruise line ship for the Mexican Riveria.  I did this one with the Disney Magic.



Hi...we are also on the EB Repo.  Do you mind if I use this one for our door?  Do you know what the name of the heart font is?

Thanks,
Kim


----------



## Flyboy70

Hi Tasha,

  Could you please create a Mickey w/ballons for my family?
Dad, Mom, Katie and Rachel.

Thanks 
lee


----------



## reneritch

discruiser said:


> Hi...we are also on the EB Repo.  Do you mind if I use this one for our door?  Do you know what the name of the heart font is?
> 
> Thanks,
> Kim




Feel free to use.  The name of the font is Hole Hearted.
I have change the wording just a bit to include On The.  

Have fun on your cruise - see ya there.


----------



## reneritch

I have added the blank images for both the Cruisin on the Disney Magic and Pirates of the Caribbean Party if anyone wants to use them.  











Probably will not have any more time to personalize them for anyone until after we return from our 2 week cruise.  I still need to print all mine out on magnetic paper.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=26837625#post26837625


----------



## discruiser

reneritch said:


> Feel free to use.  The name of the font is Hole Hearted.
> I have change the wording just a bit to include On The.
> 
> Have fun on your cruise - see ya there.



Thank you!  Six more days!  

Kim


----------



## Caitsmama

rene - do you have JUST the pirate Mickey graphic that you could share, (like you did a few posts earlier with the minnie) ?

thanks so much!!


----------



## reneritch

Caitsmama said:


> rene - do you have JUST the pirate Mickey graphic that you could share, (like you did a few posts earlier with the minnie) ?
> 
> thanks so much!!



Sure,


----------



## LITTLEKID58

reneritch said:


> Sure,



Thank you so much for sharing..


----------



## SCRAPBOOKQUEEN

reneritch said:


> See if these are ok.



Thank you so much.  They are great.  I just love it.  My door is going to be great.  Thanks again. 

Scrapbookqueen
Kellie


----------



## TheCooksLuvDisney

Here's one...





I still have to print it out on Magnetic paper though.


----------



## dollysmom

reneritch said:


> Here you go.



I love these!  Could you make one for my family?  The Sinnott's.    We are sailing on the Magic May 9- May 16 2009.  Thanks so much.


----------



## dollysmom

nhpgator said:


> I love this.  I was wondering if you could make one for me?  The names are Allison, Mike, Kennedy, Chloe, Cooper.  The Sinnott family.  May 9-16 2009.  Thanks so much.


----------



## LITTLEKID58

TheCooksLuvDisney said:


> Here's one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have to print it out on Magnetic paper though.



I came out really nice...


----------



## Fivepin

TheCooksLuvDisney said:


> Here's one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have to print it out on Magnetic paper though.



This came out very nice.  Would you be willing share a blank or personalize one?  If you will personalize  if you could just substitute family name to The Leitz Family and change dates to November 14-21, 2009 and it's a 7 night. That's when we are doing the Double Dip.

Thanks


----------



## alaskanmommy

reneritch said:


> Here you go.



Thanks so much reneritch!  These are great!  Fantastic!!


----------



## reneritch

Printed out all my magnets for our upcoming cruise.  Only two more days till we leave.


----------



## TheCooksLuvDisney

Fivepin said:


> This came out very nice.  Would you be willing share a blank or personalize one?  If you will personalize  if you could just substitute family name to The Leitz Family and change dates to November 14-21, 2009 and it's a 7 night. That's when we are doing the Double Dip.
> 
> Thanks



Wow you booked pretty far away! Here it is,  tell me what you think.


----------



## Fivepin

TheCooksLuvDisney said:


> Wow you booked pretty far away! Here it is,  tell me what you think.



This looks great. Thank you so much.  We booked a couple of months ago, believe it or not they said it was almost sold out.  We couldn't get adjoining cabins this time or main seating for dinner.


----------



## disneytraceyl

Can I please have a copy of the neat Halloween one without the writing?  That would be perfect for our door.  My daughter is a Halloween baby.




taekwondo mom said:


> Hi
> 
> I was told that I should share a couple of my disigns on this  thread :
> So I came over to share
> (here's a few)


----------



## seadooken




----------



## Sherimoe

Hi there! I LOVE this sign and wondered if it would be possible for you to make me three of them??   I would appreciate it SO much. If so, I would like:

Disney Magic
December 6th - 13th, 2008
The Cannon Family

Disney Magic
December 6th - 13th, 2008
The Monette Family

Disney Magic
December 6th - 13th, 2008
The Campbell Family



reneritch said:


> Let me know if I need to change anything.  I changed the font for the anniversary cruise to a heart font.  If you had rather have something else, just let me know.


----------



## laura001

TheCooksLuvDisney said:


> Wow you booked pretty far away! Here it is,  tell me what you think.



I was wondering if you could do one of these for us???   (I would really appreciate it!)   It would be for Scott and Laura, it is our 25th Wedding Anniversary cruise, we will sail the 7 day western on the magic (first cruise), May 2nd to the 9th 2009.


----------



## Imagoofy1

laura001 said:


> I was wondering if you could do one of these for us???   (I would really appreciate it!)   It would be for Scott and Laura, it is our 25th Wedding Anniversary cruise, we will sail the 7 day western on the magic, May 2nd to the 9th 2009.



Is it possible to get this with THE CITRO FAMILY - October 2-5, 2008 on the WONDER (3 night cruise) First Disney Cruise    TIA


----------



## TheCooksLuvDisney

Imagoofy1 said:


> Is it possible to get this with THE CITRO FAMILY - October 2-5, 2008 on the WONDER (3 night cruise) First Disney Cruise    TIA



What does TIA mean?


----------



## laura001

TheCooksLuvDisney said:


> What does TIA mean?



Thanks in advance.


----------



## mmackeymouse

Hey ya'll, what programs are you guys using? Is it Magic Artist?

I have seen two recent versions of Magic Artist, the deluxe and then a 3D version. 

Which one should I use?


----------



## TheCooksLuvDisney

laura001 said:


> Thanks in advance.



 Oh, Thank you


----------



## POR0907

Sherimoe said:


> Hi there! I LOVE this sign and wondered if it would be possible for you to make me three of them??   I would appreciate it SO much. If so, I would like:
> 
> Disney Magic
> December 6th - 13th, 2008
> The Cannon Family
> 
> Disney Magic
> December 6th - 13th, 2008
> The Monette Family
> 
> Disney Magic
> December 6th - 13th, 2008
> The Campbell Family



Hi there, I too would love to have these three done up if you have time, they are fantastic  TIA

Disney Magic
December 6th - 13th, 2008
The MacLean Family

Disney Magic
December 6th - 13th, 2008
The Sykes Family

Disney Magic
December 6th - 13th, 2008
The LeBlanc Family

(Graphics are from post 3308, not sure how to get them in there)


----------



## reneritch

Sherimoe said:


> Hi there! I LOVE this sign and wondered if it would be possible for you to make me three of them??   I would appreciate it SO much. If so, I would like:
> 
> Disney Magic
> December 6th - 13th, 2008
> The Cannon Family
> 
> Disney Magic
> December 6th - 13th, 2008
> The Monette Family
> 
> Disney Magic
> December 6th - 13th, 2008
> The Campbell Family



Sure,  Here you go.


----------



## IAFigment

Fivepin said:


> I love this one.  I'm actually still looking one for Castaway Cay. Any chance you could personalize one for me?
> 
> Disney Magic for:
> Ray
> Judy
> Michael
> Zachary
> Christopher
> 
> Thank you so much



How is this?  I didn't know what ship or the dates.  If you need me to redo it just let me know.  Sorry it took so long.


----------



## reneritch

POR0907 said:


> Hi there, I too would love to have these three done up if you have time, they are fantastic  TIA
> 
> Disney Magic
> December 6th - 13th, 2008
> The MacLean Family
> 
> Disney Magic
> December 6th - 13th, 2008
> The Sykes Family
> 
> Disney Magic
> December 6th - 13th, 2008
> The LeBlanc Family
> 
> (Graphics are from post 3308, not sure how to get them in there)



Let me know if I need to change anything.  We are off to the airport, be back in two weeks.


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

Here are some of my magnets I have finished so far I wish I could do 3x times that many but I will have to save some for the next time
Thanks to all that helped me out you guys are great


----------



## disneytraceyl

I love your magnets.  We are thinking about going on that cruise.  We will be in Disney at that time.  Is anyone talking about going on the Wonder Halloween cruise?  I really haven't found a thread.  It will be my daughters seventh birthday.




mommylovesdisneymore said:


> Here are some of my magnets I have finished so far I wish I could do 3x times that many but I will have to save some for the next time
> Thanks to all that helped me out you guys are great


----------



## Imagoofy1

Imagoofy1 said:


> Is it possible to get this with THE CITRO FAMILY - October 2-5, 2008 on the WONDER (3 night cruise) First Disney Cruise    TIA



TIA = Thanks In Advance


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

disneytraceyl said:


> I love your magnets. We are thinking about going on that cruise. We will be in Disney at that time. Is anyone talking about going on the Wonder Halloween cruise? I really haven't found a thread. It will be my daughters seventh birthday.


 

Yes we are going on the Halloween cruise this year for my sons 12th birthday


----------



## Imagoofy1

Great Magnets.............I like the Spending Time With Family - Priceless   --- that's one I don't have, actually the first time I've seen it -- Is it possible to post that one so I could use it.    THANK YOU


----------



## Dcanoli

Imagoofy1 said:


> Great Magnets.............I like the Spending Time With Family - Priceless   --- that's one I don't have, actually the first time I've seen it -- Is it possible to post that one so I could use it.    THANK YOU



Yeah, I was wondering the same thing.

I've found a few "priceless" ones on the creative threads, but not that particular one!

If you could post a blank one, that would be FABULOUS!


----------



## dizneyfan23

mommylovesdisneymore said:


> Here are some of my magnets I have finished so far I wish I could do 3x times that many but I will have to save some for the next time
> Thanks to all that helped me out you guys are great



One of your items has a picture of the Fab 5 facing some of the Villains, where did you find that picture???  I'd really like a copy of it if possible or let me know where to find it.


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

Imagoofy1 said:


> Great Magnets.............I like the Spending Time With Family - Priceless --- that's one I don't have, actually the first time I've seen it -- Is it possible to post that one so I could use it. THANK YOU


 


Someone else did this for me


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

dizneyfan23 said:


> One of your items has a picture of the Fab 5 facing some of the Villains, where did you find that picture??? I'd really like a copy of it if possible or let me know where to find it.


 

This is actually my design


----------



## dizneyfan23

I'd like to borrow it if I may.  I think it's great and you did a wonderful job on it.


----------



## Imagoofy1

mommylovesdisneymore said:


> Someone else did this for me



THANK YOU   You did a great job on your magnets ---  Can't wait t0 make mine....


----------



## disneybride96

What nice magnets! Would you mind sharing the "What happens at Sea" magnet and pointing me towards the "tourist" people with the mickey ears? We will be passing you at sea on the Magic. We get back on Nov 2nd!


----------



## Queen2

I' would like to have blank tink in the mouse ears , & a blank parraot in micky ears. Please, I think it is post 25
TIA 

Sharon


----------



## Buckeye Gal

disneybride96 said:


> What nice magnets! Would you mind sharing the "What happens at Sea" magnet and pointing me towards the "tourist" people with the mickey ears? We will be passing you at sea on the Magic. We get back on Nov 2nd!



I found it!


----------



## ulittletinker

mommylovesdisneymore said:


> Here are some of my magnets I have finished so far I wish I could do 3x times that many but I will have to save some for the next time
> Thanks to all that helped me out you guys are great




I like your porthole mickey ears with the DCL logo. I was wondering if I could get a copy.
virginia


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore




----------



## Imagoofy1

crissichef said:


> Actually, I do not even know where I got the picture from......I'm sure it was on here somewhere. Colleen had asked and everyone here has been so great helping me so I thought I'd try to help others if I can.  I am definitely not a creative person.........this is about as good as it gets.  I just LOVED this picture.  Anyway, I did yours too!
> 
> Enjoy,
> Crissi



I'm sorry to bother you with this, but I just printed out my magnet and noticed that it has the wrong month on it     We are going in October and it says September...Could I get this fixed    PLEASE


----------



## ulittletinker

mommylovesdisneymore said:


>



thank you so much
Virginia


----------



## pgfour

Buckeye Gal said:


> I found it!



This is great!   May I use it?  (I'd also like to give credit to the designer!!) 

Thanks!


----------



## Buckeye Gal

pgfour said:


> This is great!   May I use it?  (I'd also like to give credit to the designer!!)
> 
> Thanks!



Mommylovesdisneymore was my source.


----------



## pgfour

mommylovesdisneymore said:


> Here are some of my magnets I have finished so far I wish I could do 3x times that many but I will have to save some for the next time
> Thanks to all that helped me out you guys are great



Your magnets look great!!!!  If you want to make more, I'll let you make all of mine!    

Seriously, do you mind if I use the "What happens at sea, stays at sea" design?

Thanks!

Cheri


----------



## pgfour

Buckeye Gal said:


> Mommylovesdisneymore was my source.



Thanks!!!


----------



## nhpgator

dollysmom said:


> nhpgator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this.  I was wondering if you could make one for me?  The names are Allison, Mike, Kennedy, Chloe, Cooper.  The Sinnott family.  May 9-16 2009.  Thanks so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here ya go - let me know if you need any chagnes
Click to expand...


----------



## nenner1

Mommylovesdisneymore....

I was just wondering where you found all that magnetic paper!

Thanks!


----------



## encmerk

mommylovesdisneymore,

I was just wondering do you know who did the disney name tags, mickey cruise addict, and the family with the mickey ears. I would love to have some of those for our upcoming trip.

Thanks,
Courtney


----------



## Stitch's O'hana

mommylovesdisneymore said:


> Here are some of my magnets I have finished so far I wish I could do 3x times that many but I will have to save some for the next time
> Thanks to all that helped me out you guys are great



I love them all!  I really love your Mickey Mouse addict sign and the DCL addict sign!  How did you make those ones?  I would love to use them for Nov.2008 DCL trip if you don't mind, could you send them to me thru a pm?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

nenner1 said:


> Mommylovesdisneymore....
> 
> I was just wondering where you found all that magnetic paper!
> 
> Thanks!


 
I found some at Staples the other I printed on cheap photo paper from the dollar store and ran it through my  Xyron using the magnet cartridge it was a whole lot cheaper that way and they look great


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

Thanks everyone for all the compliments on my magnets but that is due to all the Talent around here and there is a ton of it.
I can not remember who did this for me




Sorry I saw it in her sig and asked her to make one for me and she was kind enough to do so
Here are the signs I got them out of someones photobucket but sorry once again there are so many disigners I can not remember















 I would love for someone to design somemore like maybe stitch or goofy


----------



## SCRAPBOOKQUEEN

Hi to all of you talented people,

I've had a few door signs made however I thought I had one like in post 3335 but I've lost it.  Would it be possible for someone to make me a sign like that one? Could you please personalize with the following, 

The Smith's
Don, Barbara, Kellie and Taylor
Sept 1 - 6, 2008

Thank you so very much.  Two weeks from today we leave for our 1st magical cruise.  

Scrapbookqueen
Kellie


----------



## KristineN

mommylovesdisneymore said:


> I would love for someone to design somemore like maybe stitch or goofy


----------



## disneybride96

Buckeye Gal said:


> I found it!



Thanks Buckeye Gal! I guess you OSU folks are so bad after all!  
Boiler Up and Thanks again! 

Susan


----------



## Imagoofy1

KristineN said:


>



LOVE LOVE LOVE the Goofy One   (did I mention I loved it)  Thanks  for posting that one.


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

KristineN said:


>


OMG Thank you so much   They are adorable


----------



## KristineN

thanks....for some reason it took me forever to figure out how to make them...but once I did it was a breeze 




Imagoofy1 said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE the Goofy One   (did I mention I loved it)  Thanks  for posting that one.





mommylovesdisneymore said:


> OMG Thank you so much   They are adorable


----------



## Imagoofy1

TheCooksLuvDisney said:


> What does TIA mean?



TIA = Thanks In Advance


----------



## Imagoofy1

IAFigment said:


> How is this?  I didn't know what ship or the dates.  If you need me to redo it just let me know.  Sorry it took so long.



Could I get this with Vinnie, Susie, Julia and Jacob - October 2-5, 2008 DISNEY WONDER   Thank You


----------



## Imagoofy1

dollysmom said:


> nhpgator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this.  I was wondering if you could make one for me?  The names are Allison, Mike, Kennedy, Chloe, Cooper.  The Sinnott family.  May 9-16 2009.  Thanks so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could I get a couple of these (one for Me and one for Son) The Citro Family,  September 25 - October 6, 2008 on both, and one with names - Vincent and Annette(is it possible to get this one with a green border instead of blue   just so they look different - if not it's ok  ............. and the other with Vinnie, Susie, Julia and Jacob (blue border)  THANK YOU
Click to expand...


----------



## Disneyelf10

mommylovesdisneymore said:


>



Hi, I was wondering if I could use the Mickey ears and the addict signs for my upcoming cruise? I just love them!! 
Thanks!


----------



## dollysmom

nhpgator said:


> dollysmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> here ya go - let me know if you need any chagnes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks great but our last name is spelled SINNOTT.  Thanks for doing that for me.  I really appreciate it .
Click to expand...


----------



## nhpgator

Imagoofy1 said:


> dollysmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could I get a couple of these (one for Me and one for Son) The Citro Family,  September 25 - October 6, 2008 on both, and one with names - Vincent and Annette(is it possible to get this one with a green border instead of blue   just so they look different - if not it's ok  ............. and the other with Vinnie, Susie, Julia and Jacob (blue border)  THANK YOU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no problem - here ya go let me know if yo uneed any changes
Click to expand...


----------



## Imagoofy1

nhpgator said:


> Imagoofy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no problem - here ya go let me know if yo uneed any changes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you - that was quick - one change please --- blue one Citro without the s  THANKS
Click to expand...


----------



## nhpgator

dollysmom said:


> nhpgator said:
> 
> 
> 
> That looks great but our last name is spelled SINNOTT.  Thanks for doing that for me.  I really appreciate it .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oops - sorry 'bout that - here is a new one
Click to expand...


----------



## nhpgator

Imagoofy1 said:


> nhpgator said:
> 
> 
> 
> thank you - that was quick - one change please --- blue one Citro without the s  THANKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here ya go
Click to expand...


----------



## rumblytumbly

mommylovesdisneymore said:


> Thanks everyone for all the compliments on my magnets but that is due to all the Talent around here and there is a ton of it.
> I can not remember who did this for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I saw it in her sig and asked her to make one for me and she was kind enough to do so
> Here are the signs I got them out of someones photobucket but sorry once again there are so many disigners I can not remember
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love for someone to design somemore like maybe stitch or goofy



I did these. Here are the stitch and goofy I have in my photobucket. I have several more characters in there in the "Addict signs" folder. Let me know if you want me to do another character for you that you don't see there. You can PM me if you want since I only check in over here once a week or so:


----------



## crissichef

Imagoofy1 said:


> I'm sorry to bother you with this, but I just printed out my magnet and noticed that it has the wrong month on it     We are going in October and it says September...Could I get this fixed    PLEASE




Sorry about that....here you go.






Crissi


----------



## crissichef

SCRAPBOOKQUEEN said:


> Hi to all of you talented people,
> 
> I've had a few door signs made however I thought I had one like in post 3335 but I've lost it.  Would it be possible for someone to make me a sign like that one? Could you please personalize with the following,
> 
> The Smith's
> Don, Barbara, Kellie and Taylor
> Sept 1 - 6, 2008
> 
> Thank you so very much.  Two weeks from today we leave for our 1st magical cruise.
> 
> Scrapbookqueen
> Kellie



Here it is again.......

Crissi


----------



## crissichef

mommylovesdisneymore said:


> Her are your request Thanks so much for asking!!



Hi mommylovesdisneymore..........can you please change these to show the Magic? I really love these........You did a great job with all your signs!

Thanks for your help,

Crissi


----------



## Buckeye Gal

disneybride96 said:


> Thanks Buckeye Gal! I guess you OSU folks are so bad after all!
> Boiler Up and Thanks again!
> 
> Susan



   I certainly hope you meant to say we OSU folks are *NOT* so bad after all!   

GO BUCKS!



encmerk said:


> ...I was just wondering do you know who did the disney name tags....



ImTooTiredToSleep (Tom) made my name tags.  He's  SUCH a nice guy!


----------



## disneybride96

Buckeye Gal said:


> I certainly hope you meant to say we OSU folks are *NOT* so bad after all!
> 
> GO BUCKS!



Dang...it really is engrained in my subconscious!  
Thanks for the PM! Oh...and I'll cheer for the bucks in any bowl game, but the big ten season is much more difficult!


----------



## alaskanmommy

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> Here ya go.



Those name tags are great.   If you are still doing them could I please have 3:  Megan, Brandon and Makenna.  That would be awesome!


----------



## Imagoofy1

crissichef said:


> Sorry about that....here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crissi



No problem --- thanks for taking the time to correct it for me.     It looks great.


----------



## crissichef

Hi - I really love the name tags.........ImTooExcitedToSleep would you be able to do a few for me too?? If you can please:

Crissi 
Dale
Danielle
Erik
Maria 
Lorraine

TIA if you get a chance.

Crissi


----------



## dollysmom

alaskanmommy said:


> Those name tags are great.   If you are still doing them could I please have 3:  Megan, Brandon and Makenna.  That would be awesome!



I love the nametags.  What a great idea.  Would you please make me some?  That would be great!!!  The names are Mike, Allison, Kennedy, Chloe, Cooper and Eva.


----------



## Buckeye Gal

disneybride96 said:


> Dang...it really is engrained in my subconscious!
> Thanks for the PM! Oh...and I'll cheer for the bucks in any bowl game, but the big ten season is much more difficult!



  Well, it's a good thing to be faithfully supportive to the core!


----------



## PenskeSth1

Well after reading through hundreds of pages and trying to get ideas I tried to make a sign for our door. It isn't too fancy but I'm not real creative either...LOL


----------



## SCRAPBOOKQUEEN

crissichef said:


> Here it is again.......
> 
> Crissi



Thank you so much!!  It's beautiful.  I'm going to put it on my door, but after our cruise, it will be the first page in my scrapbook.  Thank you.  

Scrapbookqueen
Kellie


----------



## DisneyMom92

PenskeSth1 said:


> Well after reading through hundreds of pages and trying to get ideas I tried to make a sign for our door. It isn't too fancy but I'm not real creative either...LOL



I think it looks great! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Imagoofy1

NICE JOB


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

crissichef said:


> Hi mommylovesdisneymore..........can you please change these to show the Magic? I really love these........You did a great job with all your signs!
> 
> Thanks for your help,
> 
> Crissi


 


here you Go Crissi I am so sorry it took me so long I am just swamped with my kids and school I hope you enjoy and thank you for your patience


----------



## Fivepin

IAFigment said:


> How is this?  I didn't know what ship or the dates.  If you need me to redo it just let me know.  Sorry it took so long.



This looks great, but could you change the Wonder to the Magic?  Thank you once again for your time.


----------



## Fivepin

mommylovesdisneymore said:


> Her are your request Thanks so much for asking!!





Fivepin said:


> This looks great-but could you change the Wonder to the Magic?  Thank you.
> 
> I also love the Castaway Cay and new Villain you just did.  Any possible way to get those for the Magic and The Leitz Family as well.
> 
> Thanks a million.



Hi-
I know you must busy getting ready for your trip.  Love all the pics of your magnets.  I was just wondering if you had a chance yet to get to my request. I'm getting excited about the trip and am starting to print the magnets for the 2 cruises.  It looks like I'm behind compared to others. Thank you once again for your time.


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

Fivepin said:


> Hi-
> I know you must busy getting ready for your trip. Love all the pics of your magnets. I was just wondering if you had a chance yet to get to my request. I'm getting excited about the trip and am starting to print the magnets for the 2 cruises. It looks like I'm behind compared to others. Thank you once again for your time.


 I am sorry maybe I forgot yours what did you want and what dates and names


----------



## flrickd

mommylovesdisneymore said:


> Her are your request Thanks so much for asking!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi My DW loves this one, could we get one with the Davis Family from Florida, and we are on the Magic. Thanks
> __________________


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

flrickd said:


> mommylovesdisneymore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Her are your request Thanks so much for asking!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi My DW loves this one, could we get one with the Davis Family from Florida, and we are on the Magic. Thanks
> __________________
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here you go I Hope you have a great trip
Click to expand...


----------



## flrickd

mommylovesdisneymore said:


> flrickd said:
> 
> 
> 
> here you go I Hope you have a great trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You !!!! That was the fastest I ever got one!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Fivepin

mommylovesdisneymore said:


> here you Go Crissi I am so sorry it took me so long I am just swamped with my kids and school I hope you enjoy and thank you for your patience


The 2nd one-I don't know if you save them but I would like it with The Leitz Family from Florida we'll be on the Magic
Also one for the McRoberts Family from Florida also on the Magic
Also for Debbie from Florida also on the Magic

For the 1st one:
The Leitz Family-on the Magic
another one with:  Debbie she'll be on the Magic as well



mommylovesdisneymore said:


> This is actually my design



This one with The Leitz Family-we'll be on the Magic (no date necessary)



mommylovesdisneymore said:


> I am sorry maybe I forgot yours what did you want and what dates and names



No problem- I know how things can get.  Thank you for taking the time and do this for me.  I really appreciate it.


----------



## Buckeye Gal

I'm hoping someone over here can help me.    I overrode my original file of Mate Minnie shown below, so now I'm left with a much smaller graphic than needed.  Does anyone have the "pumped up" version of her?






Just so these are paired, if anyone needs Captain Mickey, here he is for your use.






I appreciate any help someone can give me!

*UPDATE:  I finally found her!!!*


----------



## mickeyluv

mommylovesdisneymore said:


> Here are some of my magnets I have finished so far I wish I could do 3x times that many but I will have to save some for the next time
> Thanks to all that helped me out you guys are great



I love the one with the double mickey heads (looks like a mastercard logo) that says, "Spending time with my family on Disney Wonder...Priceless!"  

I'm not sure who designed that one, but I would love to have that on but would like for it to say .... on the Disney Magic...Priceless!  If anyone knows who can help me with this could you please PM me or post here!  Thanks alot!


----------



## Imagoofy1

Great Job on the Magnets   ----  hope mine look half as nice


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

Fivepin said:


> The 2nd one-I don't know if you save them but I would like it with The Leitz Family from Florida we'll be on the Magic
> Also one for the McRoberts Family from Florida also on the Magic
> Also for Debbie from Florida also on the Magic
> 
> For the 1st one:
> The Leitz Family-on the Magic
> another one with: Debbie she'll be on the Magic as well
> 
> 
> 
> This one with The Leitz Family-we'll be on the Magic (no date necessary)
> 
> 
> 
> No problem- I know how things can get. Thank you for taking the time and do this for me. I really appreciate it.


 


Here you go i am so sorry I had forgotten or missed these


----------



## crissichef

mommylovesdisneymore said:


> here you Go Crissi I am so sorry it took me so long I am just swamped with my kids and school I hope you enjoy and thank you for your patience



Thank you so much for taking the time to re-do these.  I really appreciate it!  I absolutely understand being swamped!

Crissi


----------



## TheCooksLuvDisney

laura001 said:


> I was wondering if you could do one of these for us???   (I would really appreciate it!)   It would be for Scott and Laura, it is our 25th Wedding Anniversary cruise, we will sail the 7 day western on the magic (first cruise), May 2nd to the 9th 2009.





Imagoofy1 said:


> Is it possible to get this with THE CITRO FAMILY - October 2-5, 2008 on the WONDER (3 night cruise) First Disney Cruise    TIA



Sorry it took so long
here they are




you can also download here Scottand_LauraCruisinwithmickey





you can also download here Citroscruisinwithmickey


----------



## Imagoofy1

TheCooksLuvDisney said:


> Sorry it took so long
> here they are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can also download here Scottand_LauraCruisinwithmickey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can also download here Citroscruisinwithmickey



THANK YOU - can't wait to put all my magnets on my cruise door.  HOPE THE DOORS ARE BIG    Thanks again


----------



## Queen2

STLDisney_Freak said:


> Can I get the parrot one with Autumn and Kassondra and the Tinkerbelle one with Sandra and Michael?



please, i would like  tinkerbell to say Sharon & the parrot to say Gloria they are page 35
thank-you


----------



## Dcanoli

Hey guys,

Quick question.  I was just getting ready to make some signs for our door, and I realized I must have copied down one of the images wrong.

Do you know where the little family of four came from?  They all have Mickey ears on, and you can't see their faces.

Is it on this thread somewhere or somebody's photobucket?  Thanks guys!


----------



## Dcanoli

tammymacb said:


> My first attempt at a door sign..



Does anyone know where this picture (page 106) came from?  I love it!  What a great door sign!


----------



## Dcanoli

...in case anyone is interested...

http://www.world-wide-art.com/art/va/printjpgs/c/jcoleman/firstlookneverland.jpg


----------



## Dcanoli

tammymacb said:


> Here's the plain picture.  Enjoy!



A bigger size was also posted a few pages later...


----------



## Dcanoli

Anyone know how to expand the Peter Pan picture to 11 x 8 1/2 without it getting so pixelated?

I looked like she did hers at a full page, but now, I'm wondering.

I'm trying to make my sign, and it's coming out pixel-ated.  Thanks!


----------



## Fivepin

TheCooksLuvDisney said:


> Wow you booked pretty far away! Here it is,  tell me what you think.



Hi-  

Well my best friend saw this one that you did for me and got quite upset I didn't request one for her.  She is cruising with us in another cabin. So could I get one just like mine except with the name Debbie.
Thank you once again.

Now-I have to  edit   My DH is standing behind me and wants to know why I didn't request one for our anniv cruise.  I hope it all fits.  Anyway one more request : Judy and Ray  on the Wonder  September 11-14, 2008 13th anniversary.


----------



## crissichef

Dcanoli said:


> A bigger size was also posted a few pages later...



Where did you find the full page one.......I was going through page after page........

I LOVE this one!

TIA,
Crissi


----------



## Fivepin

mommylovesdisneymore said:


> Here you go i am so sorry I had forgotten or missed these




No need to be sorry at all.....these look great.  For the one above could you please remove the word "the" before Debbie's name.  Thank you once again.


----------



## Dcanoli

mickeyluv said:


> Does anyone have any ideas about putting a sign on the doors of your resort room for WDW?  Being that the doors aren't magnetic, do some people just print out a sign and then superglue the sign to like say posterboard and then put it on the door with like sticky tack?  KristineN's designs are so awesome I just absolutely love them (who wouldn't)!!!



Why do I keep seeing this post throughout the thread?  The doors are MOST CERTAINLY magnetic at the resorts.

I make signs every years!


----------



## Dcanoli

crissichef said:


> Where did you find the full page one.......I was going through page after page........
> 
> I LOVE this one!
> 
> TIA,
> Crissi



The first time it was mentioned was on page 106.  Start there and then keep scrolling.  It may be on page 107 or 108.  I can't remember now.

I have tried it every way, and I finally had to settle on a print out that is not crystal clear.  I found the original on the web (sells for $38,000!!!), and when I saved that image, it came out WORSE!

I tried to PM the OP, but I'm not sure if she's still even on these boards.  I wanted to know if her image was crystal clear.

I couldn't stretch mine to fill out the full 11 x 8.5, so I just cut off the borders with what I could get (once printed).  I used different lettering than hers (POTC font).

If you can get yours really crisp, let me know.  I'd like to know if I'm doing something wrong.  I went with what I had since it will be one of many door signs.  I'm just OCD, and I wish it could be crisp, you know?

I hope that helps.  Let me know!  Enjoy!


----------



## Dcanoli

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> Here you go:



Girl....thank goodness you have the same name as me!!!  I can copy this image now!  LOL!

I am telling you...I am just starting my magnets and geesh, you should see how many images I am saving....

I doubt I'll be able to make them all.

How many did you tell me you made?


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

Here are the rest of my magnets I have made. I told you I could do 3x more!!! Thanks to everyone for all their help I hope I will have enough room for them all!!!!


----------



## neonurse

Where did you get the yankee baseball mickey??? My dh is a huge yankee fan. I would love to surprize him with that on the door!!!

WOW!! Great Magnets!!


----------



## FloridaMom3461

crissichef said:


> Here it is again.......
> 
> Crissi


crissichef - I absolutely love this door sign.  If it's not too much trouble, could you make one for us for the Magic:

The Karpinia Family
David, Randi, and Leigha
November 8-15, 2008

thanks tons in advance,
Randi


----------



## dredick

Dcanoli said:


> Girl....thank goodness you have the same name as me!!! I can copy this image now! LOL!
> 
> I am telling you...I am just starting my magnets and geesh, you should see how many images I am saving....
> 
> I doubt I'll be able to make them all.
> 
> How many did you tell me you made?


wow, I'm cruising through the thread and see our names! you made me jump! I have over 30 magnets! i think I will share some w/my brothers family!!  I took these name tags and made a scrapbook page w/them:


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

dredick said:


> wow, I'm cruising through the thread and see our names! you made me jump! I have over 30 magnets! i think I will share some w/my brothers family!!  I took these name tags and made a scrapbook page w/them:



nice use of the name tags.


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

neonurse said:


> Where did you get the yankee baseball mickey??? My dh is a huge yankee fan. I would love to surprize him with that on the door!!!
> 
> WOW!! Great Magnets!!


----------



## cyndifan

mommylovesdisneymore said:


> Here are the rest of my magnets I have made. I told you I could do 3x more!!! Thanks to everyone for all their help I hope I will have enough room for them all!!!!



Who did your Visa Card magnet?  I love it & would like to request one!!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

mommylovesdisneymore said:


>



Hate to break the news to you... but he really doesnt!     

Go Red Sox!!!     

Just kidding, couldn't resist.  Mickey loves all teams!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

mommylovesdisneymore, 

would you be willing to share the design for the timon/halloween candy and the stitch/gotta go home magnets?  (even with a Red Sox fan)


----------



## pgfour

cyndifan said:


> Who did your Visa Card magnet?  I love it & would like to request one!!



Ditto!  That one caught my eye right away!  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

pgfour said:


> Ditto! That one caught my eye right away!
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 





Found it and personalized myself but it is not my design


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> mommylovesdisneymore,
> 
> would you be willing to share the design for the timon/halloween candy and the stitch/gotta go home magnets? (even with a Red Sox fan)












I will over look your choice in baseball!!!


----------



## Schachteles

crissichef said:


>



I love this sign, could you make one for my family??

Here is our information:

Disney Wonder
November 16th to 20th, 2008
The Schachtele Family


THANK YOU!!


----------



## Schachteles

Buckeye Gal said:


> I found it!



Do you have this one for the Disney Wonder??

THANKS!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

mommylovesdisneymore said:


> I will over look your choice in baseball!!!



Yeah...  we can't all be perfect ~ look at the yankees!  

It is a fun rivalry, when it truly is all in good fun...  ya' know?


----------



## dredick

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> nice use of the name tags.


i couldn't have done it without you!


----------



## Yonkrs_Girl

Schachteles said:


> Do you have this one for the Disney Wonder??
> 
> THANKS!




I would love this one for the Wonder, too.


----------



## pgfour

mommylovesdisneymore said:


> Found it and personalized myself but it is not my design



Thanks!

What font did you use when you personalized?


----------



## cyndifan

mommylovesdisneymore said:


> Found it and personalized myself but it is not my design



Are you willing/able to personalize it for me?  I don't have the graphics program (or the specialized fonts) to do it myself.

It would be:
Goodwin 
2008 family cruise
valid from Sept 08 
good thru Oct 08


Thanks much!!


----------



## Brith

mommylovesdisneymore said:


>



Can you make this one with Boston Red Sox


----------



## disneediva

crissichef said:


> Hi mommylovesdisneymore..........can you please change these to show the Magic? I really love these........You did a great job with all your signs!
> 
> Thanks for your help,
> 
> Crissi



Ohhh me too, could you change it to the Magic and make it the Brockelsby Family please??


----------



## disneediva

alaskanmommy said:


> Those name tags are great.   If you are still doing them could I please have 3:  Megan, Brandon and Makenna.  That would be awesome!



Me too please wendy Mike, Steven  and Rachel


----------



## Queen2

KristineN said:


>



Kristine will you please make me a tink with Sharon & The parrott head with Gloria
Thank-you


----------



## Queen2

KristineN said:


>



Kristine will you please make me a tink with Sharon & The parrott head with Gloria
Thank-you


----------



## Buckeye Gal

Schachteles said:


> Do you have this one for the Disney Wonder??
> 
> THANKS!



I do not nor have I seen it.  I don't even know whose design it is to ask.   I tried to play with it, but I couldn't do any better than erasing "Magic" and moving "Disney" to the center to create this generic one.


----------



## rumblytumbly

I will over look your choice in baseball!!![/QUOTE]






I did the Timon Halloween one. 

Natalie (donatalie) did the credit card one. 

Natalie has a few threads going on the Creative Disigns board. She posts blanks in her 4 shared site. The link is in her signature. I have links to my threads and photobucket in my signature. There are great designers on this Cruise board and there are also people on the Creative Disigns board who are willing to customize their designs.  

Here is a link to that board. http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=105

I think it's so nice if you post them here to say who the person who did them was. I know sometimes it gets confusing to keep track of who did what.


----------



## dredick

hey Deb...here are the magnets I made for my cruise in 3 weeks! i was wrong, i made 37!! i also made 16 for my brother at the bottom, and 16 for my trip to Pop Century at the end! i think i'm done! 





















thank you to everybody that did these designs! i have been borrowing them since i booked back in Feb!


----------



## Dcanoli

Deb,

Was that tye-dye Pop Century Mickey Head on one of the designers' photobucket accounts?

Seems I remember seeing something like that....great idea for the resort room door!

I want to copy it in case I want to make one....

(My stash of magnet and t-shirt designs is growing out of control!!!)


----------



## neonurse

mommylovesdisneymore said:


>



OMG!!! Thanks so much!! He will be soooo surprized.
thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## rumblytumbly

Dcanoli said:


> Deb,
> 
> Was that tye-dye Pop Century Mickey Head on one of the designers' photobucket accounts?
> 
> Seems I remember seeing something like that....great idea for the resort room door!
> 
> I want to copy it in case I want to make one....
> 
> (My stash of magnet and t-shirt designs is growing out of control!!!)



It's in my photobucket. Probably in the Blanks folder.


----------



## mickeyluv

dredick said:


> hey Deb...here are the magnets I made for my cruise in 3 weeks! i was wrong, i made 37!! i also made 16 for my brother at the bottom, and 16 for my trip to Pop Century at the end! i think i'm done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love your magnets!!!  Did you do all of these yourself?  I really like how you put the colored borders around them, it makes them really standout more!  Did you do that with the computer or after you printed them with colored paper?


----------



## dredick

Dcanoli said:


> Deb,
> 
> Was that tye-dye Pop Century Mickey Head on one of the designers' photobucket accounts?
> 
> Seems I remember seeing something like that....great idea for the resort room door!
> 
> I want to copy it in case I want to make one....
> 
> (My stash of magnet and t-shirt designs is growing out of control!!!)


yea, that is where i found it, thought it fit Pop!


----------



## dredick

rumblytumbly said:


> It's in my photobucket. Probably in the Blanks folder.


Yes! thank you soooo Much for all you do!


----------



## dredick

mickeyluv said:


> dredick said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey Deb...here are the magnets I made for my cruise in 3 weeks! i was wrong, i made 37!! i also made 16 for my brother at the bottom, and 16 for my trip to Pop Century at the end! i think i'm done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love your magnets!!! Did you do all of these yourself? I really like how you put the colored borders around them, it makes them really standout more! Did you do that with the computer or after you printed them with colored paper?
> 
> 
> 
> i'm a scrapbooker...so i tend to crop and border everything! i printed out the pic, then pasted on card stock. Glad you like them!
Click to expand...


----------



## mickeyluv

dredick said:


> mickeyluv said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm a scrapbooker...so i tend to crop and border everything! i printed out the pic, then pasted on card stock. Glad you like them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I've always wanted to learn to scrapbook, but I have not one creative bone in this body of mine!!
Click to expand...


----------



## dredick

mickeyluv said:


> dredick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I've always wanted to learn to scrapbook, but I have not one creative bone in this body of mine!!
> 
> 
> 
> lucky you, they now make ready made pages at you craft stores, even hallmark has a ready made disney scrapbook so you just add the pics!  Go for it! you might surprise yourself!
Click to expand...


----------



## mickeyluv

Wow, I'll have to check these out.  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Disneyelf10

jan&theboys said:


> Here are the signs individually.  This is our first time doing these so I hope you like them...


Hi Jan,
I just came across your designs and wanted to know if you could post 2 for my upcoming cruise? We're traveling on 9/1 so if you can't get to them I understand with the short notice, but if you can that would be great!!
I like the black background group -Welcome Aboard - can you please, please   make 2?
1: The Sullivan Family
    Disney Magic
    September 1-6,2008
2: The Misuraca Family
    Disney Magic
    September 1-6, 2008

TIA!!!


----------



## Dcanoli

dredick said:


> mickeyluv said:
> 
> 
> 
> lucky you, they now make ready made pages at you craft stores, even hallmark has a ready made disney scrapbook so you just add the pics!  Go for it! you might surprise yourself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Deb!
> 
> I'm way behind you (I'm starting my magnets this week and next after company leaves...)....
> 
> Are you saying you printed out the designs on regular printer paper and then put on cardstock?
> 
> Let me know because that would be so much cheaper than doing it on magnetic paper.
> 
> Did you just buy the rolls of magnetic tape and do it that way?
> 
> Deb
Click to expand...


----------



## cyndifan

crissichef said:


> Here is one I was working on last night!  I used a picture someone took of the Magic.
> 
> Crissi



Hi, Crissi.

I'm working on trying to get all my magnets in order & came across this design of yours.  Would you mind personalizing it for us?  

Rm: 2076
the Goodwin family
dates are the same - we're on the double dip w/ya!
names: Bill, Rhonda, Emmie

Thanks!!!


----------



## Queen2

Please,Does anyone have a blank picture of the Magic at CC. I'm looking for one to edit 

TIA


----------



## dredick

Dcanoli said:


> dredick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Deb!
> 
> I'm way behind you (I'm starting my magnets this week and next after company leaves...)....
> 
> Are you saying you printed out the designs on regular printer paper and then put on cardstock?
> 
> Let me know because that would be so much cheaper than doing it on magnetic paper.
> 
> Did you just buy the rolls of magnetic tape and do it that way?
> 
> Deb
> 
> 
> 
> exactly! the cheaper the better!!
Click to expand...


----------



## tracyz

Hi Crissichef,

I really like your home away from home magnet above, too...would you mind doing one with the following info:

Room 6622
The Zeppi Family
Dates: February 21, 2009 - February 28, 2009
Names: Steve, Tracy, Ashley, Emmalyn

Thank you so much!!


----------



## laura001

To TheCooksLuvDisney
Thanks so much!  I love it!!!


----------



## Dcanoli

dredick said:


> Dcanoli said:
> 
> 
> 
> exactly! the cheaper the better!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girl!  I never got an e-mail notification for this reply!
> 
> So, where did you find the magnetic tape?  I looked at our W/M yesterday, and I couldn't find it!
> 
> Of course, I could have been looking in the wrong section...
> 
> How do you think the signs will hold up at Pop Century since they will be outside?  Do you think the paper will hold up as well as the magnetic paper or do you think it will run?
Click to expand...


----------



## dredick

Dcanoli said:


> dredick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Girl! I never got an e-mail notification for this reply!
> 
> So, where did you find the magnetic tape? I looked at our W/M yesterday, and I couldn't find it!
> 
> Of course, I could have been looking in the wrong section...
> 
> How do you think the signs will hold up at Pop Century since they will be outside? Do you think the paper will hold up as well as the magnetic paper or do you think it will run?
> 
> 
> 
> i found the tape in the craft section at walmart. they also have it at hobby lobby. About pop, we will only be there 2 nights, so i think it will be fine. if it was longer i would rethink it!
Click to expand...


----------



## Dcanoli

dredick said:


> Dcanoli said:
> 
> 
> 
> i found the tape in the craft section at walmart. they also have it at hobby lobby. About pop, we will only be there 2 nights, so i think it will be fine. if it was longer i would rethink it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Deb!
> 
> We are at Pop for 7 nights, so that's why I was asking.
> 
> I made vinyl window clings last year, and they faded and ran terribly.  So disappointing after all the hard work!
> 
> Seems like I read somewhere about an idea where you put the documents into a clear sleeve and put the magnets on the back of the sleeve.
> 
> Ever heard of doing it that way?
Click to expand...


----------



## dredick

Dcanoli said:


> dredick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Deb!
> 
> We are at Pop for 7 nights, so that's why I was asking.
> 
> I made vinyl window clings last year, and they faded and ran terribly. So disappointing after all the hard work!
> 
> Seems like I read somewhere about an idea where you put the documents into a clear sleeve and put the magnets on the back of the sleeve.
> 
> Ever heard of doing it that way?
> 
> 
> 
> i have! but the dew can still get into the sleeves over night. Maybe lamenate those.? or take in at night?
Click to expand...


----------



## Dcanoli

dredick said:


> Dcanoli said:
> 
> 
> 
> i have! but the dew can still get into the sleeves over night. Maybe lamenate those.? or take in at night?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief woman!  What was I thinking??
> 
> I work at a preschool!  LAMINATE!
> 
> Love it!  Thanks girl!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## tracyz

crissichef said:


> Here it is again.......
> 
> Crissi



Crissi, 

Could you possibly do this sign for me for my family my sister's family that I'm traveling with?
We're traveling on the Magic, February 21 - 28, 2009
The families' names are:
The Zeppi Family ~ Steve, Tracy, Ashley, Emmalyn
The Ripley Family ~ Brian, Heather, Kaylie, Grace

Thanks so much!!


----------



## dredick

Dcanoli said:


> dredick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief woman! What was I thinking??
> 
> I work at a preschool! LAMINATE!
> 
> Love it! Thanks girl!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> i love that i spelled laminate wrong!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Dcanoli

dredick said:


> Dcanoli said:
> 
> 
> 
> i love that i spelled laminate wrong!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never even saw that!  Some teacher, huh?
Click to expand...


----------



## dredick

Dcanoli said:


> dredick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never even saw that! Some teacher, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> well, you just taught me how to spell!
Click to expand...


----------



## Dcanoli

dredick said:


> Dcanoli said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, you just taught me how to spell!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!
Click to expand...


----------



## disneyfaninaz

Does anybody have these Pirate Minnie and Pirate Mickey images to share?  I would love to use them.

_*Okay, I got Minnie & Mickey, but does anybody have the ears?*_

I copy them from the board, but get resolution issues.  If I can get the image emailed to me, it works better.


----------



## dredick

i think they are a couple of pages back. Someone posted them


----------



## crissichef

Hi - A few of you have asked me to make designs for you............sorry but my internet was down until today and now I will not be home until the weekend. I promise I will do all the requested magnets this weekend!

Have a great holiday weekend!

Crissi


----------



## Dcanoli

Okay, so let me ask all of you this....

I'm sitting here printing out and making my door signs...

Sometimes, even when I copy directly from some of the designers' photobucket sites, when I enlarge an image, it doesn't come out crisp.

Are you guys having the same issues?  I don't mind so much for the door signs, but if I start using these designs for t-shirts, I'm gonna be bummed!

If I create something myself, it's find, but on the copied images, they just aren't coming our CRISP.

Does that make sense?


----------



## disneyfaninaz

dredick said:


> i think they are a couple of pages back. Someone posted them



Unfortunately, when you copy the image from the board and try to enlarge them, there are resolution issues.


----------



## Dcanoli

disneyfaninaz said:


> Unfortunately, when you copy the image from the board and try to enlarge them, there are resolution issues.



Okay, I just wanted to make sure I was doing everything correctly.

Sometimes, they paste really small, so you have to enlarge them, and other times, they just aren't that big when they insert.

Thanks!  Now, I know I'm doing everything right!


----------



## Dcanoli

You guys are amazing....I've been copying most of my signs from the boards and photobucket, but here is one I saw somewhere and I tweaked it with a new image, a new background, and a new font (can you tell it's a teacher font?)!  (You can't tell, but the font is on "lines" like the handwriting paper you use in school!)   

Thanks for all the help over the past weeks!  You guys are so talented and creative.  You are amazing!


----------



## dredick

deb, love your design! i had the same problem w/resolution. i just printed those out smaller.  it depends what resolution they made the design on and what format it was saved under. i didn't do t-shirts, so that was not a issue for me.


----------



## dredick

disneyfaninaz said:


> Unfortunately, when you copy the image from the board and try to enlarge them, there are resolution issues.


Oh, sorry. i don't know who has the original. it did look grainy. i was hoping it wouldn't copy that way


----------



## Dcanoli

dredick said:


> deb, love your design! i had the same problem w/resolution. i just printed those out smaller.  it depends what resolution they made the design on and what format it was saved under. i didn't do t-shirts, so that was not a issue for me.



Well, sometimes the images even come out too small for the signs.  You know?  I haven't even started t-shirts yet!

I am still trying to finish one task before I start another!!!!

I kept your photos open all day (and tonight), so I could keep flipping back to the things you did.

I didn't want to miss anything good!!

I showed Greg tonight when he came up here to "find" me.  I said, "Look what this crazy girl did!  Can you believe it?  I'm copying her!!!"   

See what you've gotten me into woman?!


----------



## Queen2

Dcanoli said:


> You guys are amazing....I've been copying most of my signs from the boards and photobucket, but here is one I saw somewhere and I tweaked it with a new image, a new background, and a new font (can you tell it's a teacher font?)!  (You can't tell, but the font is on "lines" like the handwriting paper you use in school!)
> 
> Thanks for all the help over the past weeks!  You guys are so talented and creative.  You are amazing!



Great sign


----------



## Dcanoli

Queen2 said:


> Great sign



Aww...thanks!


----------



## dredick

Dcanoli said:


> Well, sometimes the images even come out too small for the signs. You know? I haven't even started t-shirts yet!
> 
> I am still trying to finish one task before I start another!!!!
> 
> I kept your photos open all day (and tonight), so I could keep flipping back to the things you did.
> 
> I didn't want to miss anything good!!
> 
> I showed Greg tonight when he came up here to "find" me. I said, "Look what this crazy girl did! Can you believe it? I'm copying her!!!"
> 
> See what you've gotten me into woman?!


 
your nuts!


----------



## Dcanoli

dredick said:


> your nuts!



Slightly behind you, oh woman of 100 signs!


----------



## dredick

Dcanoli said:


> Slightly behind you, oh woman of 100 signs!


We have to meet!! i think we were separated at birth!!


----------



## Dcanoli

dredick said:


> We have to meet!! i think we were separated at birth!!



If you hang around long enough on the 20th, we might just bump into each other at the Pop!!!


----------



## dredick

Dcanoli said:


> If you hang around long enough on the 20th, we might just bump into each other at the Pop!!!


I will do my best!


----------



## Queen2

Dcanoli said:


> If you hang around long enough on the 20th, we might just bump into each other at the Pop!!!



You'll be there the same time as me, exact dates. We are staying at AKL


----------



## Dcanoli

Queen2 said:


> You'll be there the same time as me, exact dates. We are staying at AKL



What are your dates?

We are going the 20 - 27, but we are staying at the Pop...

Deb is going the 13th - 20th, I believe...


----------



## Queen2

Dcanoli said:


> What are your dates?
> 
> We are going the 20 - 27, but we are staying at the Pop...
> 
> Deb is going the 13th - 20th, I believe...



September 20- 27, 2008


----------



## djpate

Subscribing


----------



## crissichef

FloridaMom3461 said:


> crissichef - I absolutely love this door sign.  If it's not too much trouble, could you make one for us for the Magic:
> 
> The Karpinia Family
> David, Randi, and Leigha
> November 8-15, 2008
> 
> thanks tons in advance,
> Randi



Here you go..sorry for the delay!






Crissi


----------



## crissichef

cyndifan said:


> Hi, Crissi.
> 
> I'm working on trying to get all my magnets in order & came across this design of yours.  Would you mind personalizing it for us?
> 
> Rm: 2076
> the Goodwin family
> dates are the same - we're on the double dip w/ya!
> names: Bill, Rhonda, Emmie
> 
> Thanks!!!



Here you go Rhonda.....see you soon !






Crissi


----------



## crissichef

tracyz said:


> Hi Crissichef,
> 
> I really like your home away from home magnet above, too...would you mind doing one with the following info:
> 
> Room 6622
> The Zeppi Family
> Dates: February 21, 2009 - February 28, 2009
> Names: Steve, Tracy, Ashley, Emmalyn
> 
> Thank you so much!!


\

Here you go - Have a great trip!






Crissi


----------



## crissichef

tracyz said:


> Crissi,
> 
> Could you possibly do this sign for me for my family my sister's family that I'm traveling with?
> We're traveling on the Magic, February 21 - 28, 2009
> The families' names are:
> The Zeppi Family ~ Steve, Tracy, Ashley, Emmalyn
> The Ripley Family ~ Brian, Heather, Kaylie, Grace
> 
> Thanks so much!!


Here you go!










Crissi


----------



## FloridaMom3461

crissichef said:


> Here you go..sorry for the delay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crissi


Thank you so much Chrissi!  No apology necessary and sorry you were up past midnight making these.
Randi


----------



## cyndifan

crissichef said:


> Here you go Rhonda.....see you soon !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crissi



Thanks, Crissi!!  Looks great.  If we get an upgrade, I'm sure I'll be able to 'update' it appropriately.


----------



## NJFabFour

I am sorry if this has been asked before . . . I was wondering if anyone can tell me where to locate the images of the family figures with the Mickey Mouse ears on?  I'd love to try to make a magnet with these but have no idea where to find them!  TIA!


----------



## Zandy595

NJFabFour said:


> I am sorry if this has been asked before . . . I was wondering if anyone can tell me where to locate the images of the family figures with the Mickey Mouse ears on?  I'd love to try to make a magnet with these but have no idea where to find them!  TIA!


There are three different Mickey ear family designs.  Are you looking for the ones in my signature or something else?


----------



## NJFabFour

Zandy595 said:


> There are three different Mickey ear family designs.  Are you looking for the ones in my signature or something else?



The ones in your sig Sandy are great!  I've also seen some in color.  Either would work fine!  Thanks!


----------



## Zandy595

NJFabFour said:


> The ones in your sig Sandy are great!  I've also seen some in color.  Either would work fine!  Thanks!


I know I posted them on this thread somewhere.  I'll see if I can find them and post a link.  They're actually car window decals and are white outlines on a blackground.  You have to invert the color in a photo or print program.  Some people use the color fill option to make them whatever colors they want.


Edited to add:  OK, I posted all the images I found on page 165, post #2470 of this thread.


----------



## NJFabFour

Thank you so much for that Sandy!  I found it and put our four figures together into our Word Paint program . . . took some playing around with it but I got it!  Thanks!


----------



## mickeyluv

I know I saw a graphic somewhere on here that has Mickey and friends and says Welcome to our Stateroom.   Does anyone know where I can find this?  I really would love to have it for our cruise in November.  TIA

Here is a picture of the design I'm referring to (this was posted by jan&theboys)


----------



## tracyz

crissichef said:


> \
> 
> Here you go - Have a great trip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crissi



Crissi!  I love them!  All of them!!  Even my DH, who doesn't typically get excited about these kinds of things, thinks they're great!  Thank you sooo much!!!


----------



## reneritch

removed


----------



## reneritch

Schachteles said:


> I love this sign, could you make one for my family??
> 
> Here is our information:
> 
> Disney Wonder
> November 16th to 20th, 2008
> The Schachtele Family
> 
> 
> THANK YOU!!



See if this is ok.  We just got back from the EB Panama Canal Cruise.


----------



## mickeyluv

mickeyluv said:


> I know I saw a graphic somewhere on here that has Mickey and friends and says Welcome to our Stateroom.   Does anyone know where I can find this?  I really would love to have it for our cruise in November.  TIA
> 
> Here is a picture of the design I'm referring to (this was posted by jan&theboys)



Just bumping this up to see if anyone could help me   .


----------



## cyndifan

reneritch said:


> See if this is ok.  We just got back from the EB Panama Canal Cruise.




That one is really cute.  Could we get one also?

Goodwin family
Magic
Sept 27 - Oct 4, 2008

TIA!!


----------



## Zandy595

mickeyluv said:


> Just bumping this up to see if anyone could help me   .


Are you looking for a blank sign or just the door graphic?  Did you try PM'ing the person who posted it?


----------



## mickeyluv

I have PM'd who I think was the original designer (not real sure) but she has not replied.  I'm not real sure she's on the boards anymore as I did a search for all posts by this dis'er and according to the search she hasn't posted since 2005 (but that could be wrong).  I would love a blank one if you or anyone knows where I could look and ask for it  .  Thanks for replying and trying to help me


----------



## dredick

maybe this will help. Hope the person that made this doesn't mind!


----------



## nenner1

mickeyluv said:


> I have PM'd who I think was the original designer (not real sure) but she has not replied.  I'm not real sure she's on the boards anymore as I did a search for all posts by this dis'er and according to the search she hasn't posted since 2005 (but that could be wrong).  I would love a blank one if you or anyone knows where I could look and ask for it  .  Thanks for replying and trying to help me



HI Mickeyluv....

Sorry I can't offer you much help.  I had seen that design posted earlier in the thread and liked it too.  But I think it was created by that poster, so I suspect no blank is available anywhere.

Your best bets are to 

1) Try to create your own.  Use the design to give you ideas to just draw up your own version.  You could use a program as easy as Word, or as complex as Photoshop.  Whatever you are comfortable using.

2) Save the design and try to alter it yourself.  I haven't been able to master removing text from a document that has a busy background but this has a simple background, and if you have photoshop you might be able to do it. 

3) If all else fails, post a request on the "Creative DISigns" forum.  There are a bunch of wonderful, creative folks there who are always looking to pay it forward by making designs for others.

Hope this helps you a bit, and enjoy your cruise!


----------



## nenner1

dredick said:


> maybe this will help. Hope the person that made this doesn't mind!



There you go!  
Thanks dredick!!!!


----------



## mickeyluv

dredick said:


> maybe this will help. Hope the person that made this doesn't mind!




Awww...thank you so very much!!  That was very sweet of you!!


----------



## dredick

your welcome! hope it works!


----------



## Fivepin

mickeyluv said:


> I know I saw a graphic somewhere on here that has Mickey and friends and says Welcome to our Stateroom.   Does anyone know where I can find this?  I really would love to have it for our cruise in November.  TIA
> 
> Here is a picture of the design I'm referring to (this was posted by jan&theboys)




PM me your email.  I have a similar blank photo, but don't remember which thread I saved it from.  I don't have any type of shared acct where I can attach here.  It's in my personal photo directory, so I can email to you if you want.


----------



## DVCsince02

Here is one I made for our cabin door.


----------



## mickeyluv

nenner1 said:


> HI Mickeyluv....
> 
> Sorry I can't offer you much help.  I had seen that design posted earlier in the thread and liked it too.  But I think it was created by that poster, so I suspect no blank is available anywhere.
> 
> Your best bets are to
> 
> 1) Try to create your own.  Use the design to give you ideas to just draw up your own version.  You could use a program as easy as Word, or as complex as Photoshop.  Whatever you are comfortable using.
> 
> 2) Save the design and try to alter it yourself.  I haven't been able to master removing text from a document that has a busy background but this has a simple background, and if you have photoshop you might be able to do it.
> 
> 3) If all else fails, post a request on the "Creative DISigns" forum.  There are a bunch of wonderful, creative folks there who are always looking to pay it forward by making designs for others.
> 
> Hope this helps you a bit, and enjoy your cruise!



Thank you for trying to help me!  BTW, I love your trip reports!!  Congratulations on your new little bundle of joy!


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

DVCsince02 said:


> Here is one I made for our cabin door.


I love it could I please get a copy of a blank I could personalize myself?


----------



## Zandy595

mommylovesdisneymore said:


> I love it could I please get a copy of a blank I could personalize myself?


bevtoy posted it yesterday on this thread  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1523226&page=136


----------



## nenner1

mickeyluv said:


> Thank you for trying to help me!  BTW, I love your trip reports!!  Congratulations on your new little bundle of joy!



Aww, thank you! 

There's a new one coming soon, and I can't wait!!!!

(Trip report...not baby!   )


----------



## Queen2

is it possible to get a blank page of the ship, please

thank-you 

Sharon


----------



## disneyfaninaz

Does this work?


----------



## mickeyluv

Not sure if I have posted this here already but I haven't received an answer yet from anyone so I'm not sure where I posted this request   .  

I saw a magnet graphic that someone had made for their stateroom door and I really want one like that for our stateroom door .  I going to try to describe it...

It was like the mastercard logo with the two circles linked together 






I was wondering if anyone with more talent than I, could make this symbol with the mickey heads and no words.  I will put the words on there.  What I'm going to put is...

Cruising with my family on the Disney Magic...

        PRICELESS!

If anyone can design this for me I would be so grateful!!!  Thanks alot!!!


----------



## Queen2

disneyfaninaz said:


> Does this work?



thanks this will work. I'm looking for the one in post 3491 please


----------



## pls3399

mickeyluv said:


> Not sure if I have posted this here already but I haven't received an answer yet from anyone so I'm not sure where I posted this request   .
> 
> I saw a magnet graphic that someone had made for their stateroom door and I really want one like that for our stateroom door .  I going to try to describe it...
> 
> It was like the mastercard logo with the two circles linked together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering if anyone with more talent than I, could make this symbol with the mickey heads and no words.  I will put the words on there.  What I'm going to put is...
> 
> Cruising with my family on the Disney Magic...
> 
> PRICELESS!
> 
> If anyone can design this for me I would be so grateful!!!  Thanks alot!!!




Here's something my DF quickly put together for you.  






Is this what you wanted?  If you want her to make any changes let me know!


----------



## crissichef

Queen2 said:


> thanks this will work. I'm looking for the one in post 3491 please




Here you go.  





Crissi


----------



## mickeyluv

pls3399 said:


> Here's something my DF quickly put together for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this what you wanted?  If you want her to make any changes let me know!




Oh my goodness...that is absolutely wonderful!!!!  Please tell your DF THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!


----------



## Queen2

crissichef said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crissi



Thank-you so much


----------



## RweTHEREyet

Here is what was on our door last week.  Some of the magnets that I printed on the magnetic sheets started to lose some of their "magnetism" towards the end of the week.  The sturdier ones I did thru my Zyron did far better.  

I just want to thank everyone that I "lifted" ideas from.  We got a lot of fun comments about our door, and it sure was an easy one to find.


----------



## Dcanoli

Wow!  That looks awesome!


----------



## cyndifan

RweTHEREyet said:


> Here is what was on our door last week.  Some of the magnets that I printed on the magnetic sheets started to lose some of their "magnetism" towards the end of the week.  The sturdier ones I did thru my Zyron did far better.
> 
> I just want to thank everyone that I "lifted" ideas from.  We got a lot of fun comments about our door, and it sure was an easy one to find.




very nice.  Where did you get the 'been there, done that' blank?


----------



## Mom2PrincessesLinSy

just bumping this thread up and subscribing!! Way too many ideas for one sitting!


----------



## Im_A_Princess

RweTHEREyet said:


> Here is what was on our door last week.  Some of the magnets that I printed on the magnetic sheets started to lose some of their "magnetism" towards the end of the week.  The sturdier ones I did thru my Zyron did far better.
> 
> I just want to thank everyone that I "lifted" ideas from.  We got a lot of fun comments about our door, and it sure was an easy one to find.



*LOVE the GUEST OF HONOR ones! Where did you get those?*


----------



## iu97alum

OMG!  LOVE the Guest of honor ones!  Where did you get those???
That would be perfect for our Wish Girl!!



RweTHEREyet said:


> Here is what was on our door last week.  Some of the magnets that I printed on the magnetic sheets started to lose some of their "magnetism" towards the end of the week.  The sturdier ones I did thru my Zyron did far better.
> 
> I just want to thank everyone that I "lifted" ideas from.  We got a lot of fun comments about our door, and it sure was an easy one to find.


----------



## tracyz

A few weeks ago (when I first found these boards) I recall seeing a sign that was a picture of all the characters on the beach and said "We're waiting for the _____ family on Castaway Cay".  I've looked through the thread but a lot of the older pictures are telling me that I don't have enough bandwidth to view them in photobucket (which is very confusing to me, since I should have plenty.  I've never seen anything like that before...).  Does anyone remember that sign, and maybe who made it?  I think there was also a welcome aboard one posted along with it that I loved also...any help would be appreciated!


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

Im_A_Princess said:


> *LOVE the GUEST OF HONOR ones! Where did you get those?*



I'm assuming they came from this thread. There's a DISer on the Creative DISigns boards that makes Guest of Honor tags.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1792743


----------



## RweTHEREyet

To answer the "Where did you get" questions.  I started collecting graphics when we first booked our cruise, about 15 months ago.  I have gathered things from all over the place, these Boards, internet, from friends, just all over.  I can't remember specifically where I got certain things, but I would gladly share.  Just send me a PM with what you are looking for and I will get back to you.


----------



## nenner1

tracyz said:


> A few weeks ago (when I first found these boards) I recall seeing a sign that was a picture of all the characters on the beach and said "We're waiting for the _____ family on Castaway Cay".  I've looked through the thread but a lot of the older pictures are telling me that I don't have enough bandwidth to view them in photobucket (which is very confusing to me, since I should have plenty.  I've never seen anything like that before...).  Does anyone remember that sign, and maybe who made it?  I think there was also a welcome aboard one posted along with it that I loved also...any help would be appreciated!




Hi Tracy...

It's not _your_ photobucket bandwidth preventing you from viewing the images, it is the person who posted the images who has exceeded the bandwidth.  Unfortunately there is not much you can do about that. Over time the links get broken as photos get moved around and/or deleted.
I believe I have seen the image you refer to (at least the blank initial image, as it is a stock photo from the ships) in fact, I recently had a similar one personalized by Veronica (taekwondomom).
Assuming this is the design you are looking for....
I'm sure she can personalize it for you, or if you wanted you could probably crop and reborder that one adding your own personalization.






Hope this helps!


----------



## LITTLEKID58

I want to thank everyone for all there help and ideas for magnets we were on the EPC 0814-0901 ..


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

LITTLEKID58 said:


> I want to thank everyone for all there help and ideas for magnets we were on the EPC 0814-0901 ..


Those look great!!


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

tracyz said:


> A few weeks ago (when I first found these boards) I recall seeing a sign that was a picture of all the characters on the beach and said "We're waiting for the _____ family on Castaway Cay". I've looked through the thread but a lot of the older pictures are telling me that I don't have enough bandwidth to view them in photobucket (which is very confusing to me, since I should have plenty. I've never seen anything like that before...). Does anyone remember that sign, and maybe who made it? I think there was also a welcome aboard one posted along with it that I loved also...any help would be appreciated!


Is this the design you are talking about? It is mine if it is


----------



## DVCsince02

Does anyone have any images for DVC members I can make into magnets?


----------



## Maryrn11168

I notice that alot of people ask to have one of these signs made.  Would you mind making that one for me.  The Wood Family.  If yes, Thank you Thank You Thank You!!!


----------



## reneritch

removed


----------



## Fivepin

We just got back from our anniversary cruise.  Here are a few pics.  I actually had so many magnets that I had to change magnets everyday. I didn't retake photos all of the days.  I will lay out all the magnets I used on the cruise and take a photo so that all the DISigners get credit.  Thank you to all the DISigners who designed these for me.  You guys really made our trip special. It was the first time we ever did the magnets. We got several comments.


----------



## Fivepin

LITTLEKID58 said:


> I want to thank everyone for all there help and ideas for magnets we were on the EPC 0814-0901 ..



Great door!!! Where did you get that "calendar" with your stops on it?  I would like that for our cruise next month.  Thanks


----------



## Zandy595

Great door Judy!  

Did you make the "Destination: Wonder" sign.  I really like it and would love to make one like that for my Magic cruise.


----------



## Fivepin

Zandy595 said:


> Great door Judy!
> 
> Did you make the "Destination: Wonder" sign.  I really like it and would love to make one like that for my Magic cruise.



Here's the one for the Magic. I have it saved. I did not make these.  I'm still learning Photoshop Element 6.0.  These came from Donatalie's shared files.


----------



## tinapomp

Does anyone know who makes these?






And if so, would they mind making it as Papa, Chris, & Tina?  Or direct me to the thread that has this?  I can't recall which thread I found it in.

Thanks!


----------



## mickeyluv

Zandy595 said:


> Great door Judy!
> 
> Did you make the "Destination: Wonder" sign.  I really like it and would love to make one like that for my Magic cruise.



There is a thread over on the creative boards.  This design I believe is by donatalie and here is the designer's link...

http://www.4shared.com/dir/5978989/a06aa930/Natalies_DISigns.html

Look under T-shirts designs and then the cruise folder and you'll find it there!  I have made some for our cruise from her designs....she is a wonderful designer!!   

Happy Cruising!!


----------



## tinapomp

mommylovesdisneymore said:


>



Hello!  I love the "Beware of Pirates" magnet, and was wondering if you wouldn't mind posting that one or PM'ing it to me?  I'd like to use it on our Cruise in November.  Thanks much!


----------



## drag n' fly

I have 5 t-shirts and 2 door magnets made from the design by Lisabelll! 

I would love to add some more Christmas themed or DVC Christmas themed magnets to my door. If you have any suggestions I sure would love to hear them. Thanks very much!


----------



## captaincrash

My PRIMARY door sign was simply a 12x18" Photo enlargement made for $2.99 at Costco.  It's a collage of images from several of our past 4 sailings on Disney.

I might warn you however that the 1st time I made one of these the photo department manager at Costco refused to print it as it contained Disney images aswell as a doctored Bart Simpson image which represented copyright infringement.  So if you made something similar then you might encounter some resistance to printing such an enlargement at a commercial printer (like Costco).  I got around this by sending it to another near by branch Costco where the manager either was less concxerned or they missed catching my enlargement as a candidate for refusal.​


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

tinapomp said:


> Hello! I love the "Beware of Pirates" magnet, and was wondering if you wouldn't mind posting that one or PM'ing it to me? I'd like to use it on our Cruise in November. Thanks much!


----------



## Zandy595

Fivepin said:


> Here's the one for the Magic. I have it saved. I did not make these.  I'm still learning Photoshop Element 6.0.  These came from Donatalie's shared files.





mickeyluv said:


> There is a thread over on the creative boards.  This design I believe is by donatalie and here is the designer's link...
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/dir/5978989/a06aa930/Natalies_DISigns.html
> 
> Look under T-shirts designs and then the cruise folder and you'll find it there!  I have made some for our cruise from her designs....she is a wonderful designer!!
> 
> Happy Cruising!!


Thank you both!  

I didn't realize that was Natalie's design.  Thanks for the link.


----------



## tinapomp

mommylovesdisneymore said:


>



Thank you so much!


----------



## mickeyluv

Here is one I made for our upcoming cruise.


----------



## Uncle Servo

mickeyluv said:


> Here is one I made for our upcoming cruise.



Now that's cool!


----------



## Queen2

mickeyluv said:


> Here is one I made for our upcoming cruise.



My Iuse you sign without the writing.  I love the grapic


----------



## mickeyluv

Queen2 said:


> My Iuse you sign without the writing.  I love the grapic




Sure you can!


----------



## Queen2

mickeyluv said:


> Sure you can!



would you mind making a blank sign. I wasn't able to crop it
Thank-you


----------



## mickeyluv

Queen2 said:


> would you mind making a blank sign. I wasn't able to crop it
> Thank-you




I hope this works for you..


----------



## Queen2

thank-you


----------



## Waltworshiper

[
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/QUOTE]

Is it possible to get this with Obuchowski Family on it?  Thanks for your help


----------



## Hypermommy

Oh, that's sooo cool!  Hope you don't mind that I'd like to use it too.


----------



## TiszBear

Thanks everyone for sharing your door sign.  I have started making mine for my cruise in April 2009.  I have a few more to do but I love looking at everyone's to get some ideas.


----------



## drag n' fly

Who is the Op who does these?  I would love to contact them to have one made for our cruise. I am still pretty new to desktop publishing so I really need help TIA


----------



## drag n' fly

Waltworshiper said:


> [



Is it possible to get this with Obuchowski Family on it?  Thanks for your help[/QUOTE]

I would love to have one made. Who is the artistic director of this?


----------



## jship210

Just a reminder, on the back in silver sharpie  _"Stolen From (your cabin number)" _due to the humidity some magnets evaporate


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

There was a beautiful picture posted here a while back....   I would love to borrow it from the owner...

It was of Ariel perched on a rock and it said Sea Day on it...  It had a more "painted" quality to it...   Does that make sense?

Anyway, I adored this picture and would love to use it on my upcoming cruise...   Does anyone know who the disigner was?


----------



## drag n' fly

jship210 said:


> Just a reminder, on the back in silver sharpie  _"Stolen From (your cabin number)" _due to the humidity some magnets evaporate



Oh man I hope not....After all this work that would really frost my hiney!


----------



## Zandy595

jship210 said:


> Just a reminder, on the back in silver sharpie  _"Stolen From (your cabin number)" _due to the humidity some magnets evaporate


Doing this doesn't transfer marks to the door does it?  I don't know why, but I have a couple magnets at home that leave black marks on my fridge when I move them.  I know that has nothing to do with writing on the back with a Sharpie, but it just made me wonder...


----------



## Mom2JAM

Would anyone be interested & willing to make 3 pictures for me?  I'm looking for something for each of my kids to hang on the cabin door, something with their name on it, with their fave characters, if possible.  We leave on Oct 3.  If someone could help, I'd greatly appreciate it!!  I have the names with the characters from Zandy, but am looking for something in addition to that.
These are the names & who they like:

Josh - Lightning McQueen/Mater, Mickey, Pluto
Megan - Ariel, Cinderella, Minnie, High School Musical
Alex - Mickey, Incredibles, Pinocchio 

Other than what I said above, I'm open to whatever.
Thank a ton!


----------



## disneyfaninaz

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> There was a beautiful picture posted here a while back....   I would love to borrow it from the owner...
> 
> It was of Ariel perched on a rock and it said Sea Day on it...  It had a more "painted" quality to it...   Does that make sense?
> 
> Anyway, I adored this picture and would love to use it on my upcoming cruise...   Does anyone know who the disigner was?



I believe the DISer who does those particular creations is GECKO1.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

disneyfaninaz said:


> I believe the DISer who does those particular creations is GECKO1.



Thank you!   I have pm'd Gecko1.  >keeping fingers crossed<


----------



## disneyfinatics

Here are some new ones I made recently.  The one is very simple, but I love the picture!


----------



## Uncle Servo

disneyfinatics said:


>




Oh my goodness... this is SOOOOOO my DW right now!   

Well, to be honest she's always that way when she's not at WDW... but that's beside the point...


----------



## nenner1

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Anyway, I adored this picture and would love to use it on my upcoming cruise...   Does anyone know who the disigner was?



I'm under the impression any designs posted in this thread (especially blanks) are fine to use without expressed/written permission.

Anyway I hope so, cause my doors are going to be full of snagged stuff (plus some original creations!)


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

nenner1 said:


> I'm under the impression any designs posted in this thread (especially blanks) are fine to use without expressed/written permission.
> 
> Anyway I hope so, cause my doors are going to be full of snagged stuff (plus some original creations!)



 That was my impression as well.... although I did make a seperate magnet for my door giving credit to all the super creative disigners out there....   I felt it was the least I could do....   

The reason I need to speak to the original disgner is because it said "July 2008" on it and I am going in October....   and it is not just something that can be cropped off....


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> That was my impression as well.... although I did make a seperate magnet for my door giving credit to all the super creative disigners out there....   I felt it was the least I could do....
> 
> The reason I need to speak to the original disgner is because it said "July 2008" on it and I am going in October....   and it is not just something that can be cropped off....



I remember on this particular design, GECKO1 avoided giving out the blank graphic because it was someone's original artwork/painting and he didn't want the blank floating around all over.


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

disneyfinatics said:


> Here are some new ones I made recently. The one is very simple, but I love the picture!


 
*disneyfinatics*
I just love the first one. Are you willing to share the graphic without the names? We're sailing in 2 weeks and I still need a few more door signs? I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## TiggerKing

mommylovesdisneymore said:


> Here are some of my magnets I have finished so far I wish I could do 3x times that many but I will have to save some for the next time
> Thanks to all that helped me out you guys are great


Where did you get the ears with the DCL logo on them, or was that just something you added yourself?  

I would also love to get a copy of the Eeyore Addict sign if you don't mind.  That fits my DW perfectly!Thanks.


----------



## mickeyluv

TiggerKing said:


> Where did you get the ears with the DCL logo on them, or was that just something you added yourself?
> 
> I would also love to get a copy of the Eeyore Addict sign if you don't mind.  That fits my DW perfectly!Thanks.




These are rumblytumbly's designs.  This is a quote straight from rumblytumbly...





> Hi. I have two threads. Both are in my signature. I no longer customize or personalize with names but you can check my photobucket to see if I've done something with the names you need. Since I am not customizing I've put blanks of a lot of the designs I've done in my photobucket. Feel free to help yourself and either personalize them yourself or if you can get another designer to personalize them, that's fine too.
> Just for grins: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1777391
> rumblytumbly's corner: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1550766
> Photobucket Disign link: http://s205.photobucket.com/albums/b...tumbly_bucket/
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the eyeore addict sign for your DW but there may be some different ones in there that you also like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know rumblytumbly is a very talented designer and I have made quite a few signs for our door courtesy of rumblytumbly!!  Thanks rumblytumbly...your the best!!
Click to expand...


----------



## TiggerKing

mickeyluv said:


> These are rumblytumbly's designs.  This is a quote straight from rumblytumbly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. I have two threads. Both are in my signature. I no longer customize or personalize with names but you can check my photobucket to see if I've done something with the names you need. Since I am not customizing I've put blanks of a lot of the designs I've done in my photobucket. Feel free to help yourself and either personalize them yourself or if you can get another designer to personalize them, that's fine too.
> Just for grins: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1777391
> rumblytumbly's corner: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1550766
> Photobucket Disign link: http://s205.photobucket.com/albums/b...tumbly_bucket/
> 
> 
> 
> I know rumblytumbly is a very talented designer and I have made quite a few signs for our door courtesy of rumblytumbly!!  Thanks rumblytumbly...your the best!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info!  I didn't realize those were Rumbly's designs.  I will have to go back and search the site some more!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## jship210

Zandy595 said:


> Doing this doesn't transfer marks to the door does it?  I don't know why, but I have a couple magnets at home that leave black marks on my fridge when I move them.  I know that has nothing to do with writing on the back with a Sharpie, but it just made me wonder...



We did not have any problems, I took them down the last night and would have cleaned up any marks.


----------



## disneyfinatics

Anyone is welcome to use my graphics.  I try to post them w/out words so anyone can use them.  I'm new at this and feel honored when people like my stuff enough to use it!!


----------



## disneyfinatics

TIGGERmetoo said:


> *disneyfinatics*
> I just love the first one. Are you willing to share the graphic without the names? We're sailing in 2 weeks and I still need a few more door signs? I'd really appreciate it.



I havent' figured out how to save in layers w/ gimp so I made a new one.  I apparantely forgot to make a copy w/out text.  I hope this is still what you like.  Let me know.  I can try again, or use a different base color if you would like something different.


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

disneyfinatics 

Thank you so much - I really like that pic and I will be using it.


----------



## SILLYANDI

Great examples, keep'em coming!


----------



## Foxes Den

DH Parents needs to be changed from South, to North, but other then that they are PERFECT and WICKED! My girlfriend made the signs, PM me if you want her address.   *as I am not sure if I can post it here


----------



## reneritch

removed


----------



## sandysplayhouse

*SO* cute... mind if I borrow them?


----------



## reneritch

sandysplayhouse said:


> *SO* cute... mind if I borrow them?



Feel free to use.


----------



## reneritch

Here are a couple more for DVC members:


----------



## seadooken

reneritch said:


> Here's one I created today.  Our next cruise is not until Dec 2009, but it's never too earlier to start planning.



THese are awesome, what is that font?


----------



## reneritch

seadooken said:


> THese are awesome, what is that font?



Thanks.   I used Caribbean Island.


----------



## reneritch

removed


----------



## 3Charbys

HI Reneritch, I think your design is awesome, I can I snag to customize myself??

Thanks!


----------



## reneritch

3Charbys said:


> HI Reneritch, I think your design is awesome, I can I snag to customize myself??
> 
> Thanks!



Yes, I would be honored for anyone to use them.


----------



## sandysplayhouse

Thank YOU so much for all of these!


----------



## seadooken

Thank you so much!


----------



## drag n' fly

reneritch said:


> Here are a couple more for DVC members:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the blank if anyone wants to change.  I'm not really happy about how the sky turned out after I took the original writing off.



Thanks very much!


----------



## dredick




----------



## 2beaprincess

reneritch said:


> Here's one I created today.  Our next cruise is not until Dec 2009, but it's never too earlier to start planning.



Hello there! I am trying to copy one of your designs and not having any luck..can you give me any pointers?


----------



## keishashadow

a friend is helping me out photoshop names (cabin # if i ever get assigned lol) to some pictures 

after i saw the price of the magnetic photo paper, decided to try printing them either on regular paper stock & then use self sealing laminating pouches i bought @ WM (10 for $10), then attach magnetic tape from roll i have on hand anybody do this?


----------



## reneritch

2beaprincess said:


> Hello there! I am trying to copy one of your designs and not having any luck..can you give me any pointers?



Place the mouse pointer over the image you are trying to save. Right click your mouse, select Save image as then select where on your pc your want to save the file, then click save.

Hope this helps.


----------



## mickeyluv

keishashadow said:


> a friend is helping me out photoshop names (cabin # if i ever get assigned lol) to some pictures
> 
> after i saw the price of the magnetic photo paper, decided to try printing them either on regular paper stock & then use self sealing laminating pouches i bought @ WM (10 for $10), then attach magnetic tape from roll i have on hand anybody do this?




Yes, this is what I do!  Just make sure when you use the laminating pouches that you start at one end of the graphic that you printed and work the air bubbles out.  It took me a couple of times of doing this to finally get it where there were no air bubbles   !  Good Luck


----------



## disneyfaninaz

Does anybody have a link to the image with Mickey and the gang looking out the open door?

Thanks!


----------



## Time4disneynow

Thanks to all the Creative people on this Board for their help and suggestions ..............


----------



## 2beaprincess

jship210 said:


> Just a reminder, on the back in silver sharpie  _"Stolen From (your cabin number)" _due to the humidity some magnets evaporate



That's a great idea..never thought of that one.


----------



## suezyq50

2beaprincess said:


> That's a great idea..never thought of that one.



Sorry, but I don't get it.  May be it is just too late.


----------



## Jennifer in MI

mommylovesdisneymore said:


> Found it and personalized myself but it is not my design



Hi!  I hope I'm not too late on these!  Can I get the credit card with 2009 as the date?  I hopeless with these!  I tried changing a bunch myself and I've wasted WAY too much time!



Disneyelf10 said:


> Hi Jan,
> I just came across your designs and wanted to know if you could post 2 for my upcoming cruise? We're traveling on 9/1 so if you can't get to them I understand with the short notice, but if you can that would be great!!
> I like the black background group -Welcome Aboard - can you please, please   make 2?
> 1: The Sullivan Family
> Disney Magic
> September 1-6,2008
> 2: The Misuraca Family
> Disney Magic
> September 1-6, 2008
> 
> TIA!!!



Oh - Could I get the first one with the open door?  It'd be:

The Kelly Family
Disney Magic
January 10 - 17, 2009 

please?

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## 2beaprincess

reneritch said:


> Place the mouse pointer over the image you are trying to save. Right click your mouse, select Save image as then select where on your pc your want to save the file, then click save.
> 
> Hope this helps.



Ahhhh I see the light!! Thanks!!!!


----------



## reneritch

removed


----------



## disneyfaninaz

Thanks, I was really just looking for the image of the characters without all the stuff around it, but this might do.


----------



## Ladyw/theTramp

Can some one help me... I sat for HOURS looking through this thread and saving all kinds of things... and now... NOW  I can't find the ears for the porthole... I have the princess hat  the wizard n   even the minnie bow... but I can't find the stinkin ears!!!!

I tried "search this thread"  and for some reason that never works for me... it just kicks me out to a search the whole forum thing and then I can't find it!!!

PLEASE  save me from having to go back through ALL the posts again...!!!


----------



## tinapomp




----------



## Ladyw/theTramp

Thank you !!! Thank you!!!

My kids thank you because I wasn't getting up from the computer until I found them.. and they are hungry!!!


Thanks again!!!


----------



## tinapomp

You are most welcome!


----------



## yellowfish78

Here's our finished door signs.  I'll post pictures again when they are on the door.  Though they'll still look the same.  Just on a door instead of a table.


----------



## Dcanoli

yellowfish78 said:


> Here's our finished door signs.  I'll post pictures again when they are on the door.  Though they'll still look the same.  Just on a door instead of a table.



Those are really unique (I haven't seen those designs anywhere before).  Great job!


----------



## disrailfan

Here are pictures of our door on our recent DVC SS Member Cruise


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

disrailfan said:


> Here are pictures of our door on our recent DVC SS Member Cruise


  Love your door my DS is a big Colts fan too! Where did you get the mickey heads?


----------



## disrailfan

mommylovesdisneymore said:


> Love your door my DS is a big Colts fan too! Where did you get the mickey heads?


 
DW and I borrowed her sisters Crikut (sp).  We bought the Disney cartridge for it and started having it cut Mickey Icons out of Construction Paper.   It worked very well.


----------



## Birdrav

yellowfish78 said:


> Here's our finished door signs.  I'll post pictures again when they are on the door.  Though they'll still look the same.  Just on a door instead of a table.



I really, really, really like your JUST Maaarried.  I would love to know how to get my hands on that one.


----------



## reneritch

dollysmom said:


> I love these!  Could you make one for my family?  The Sinnott's.    We are sailing on the Magic May 9- May 16 2009.  Thanks so much.



Sorry for overlooking your request. Thank goodness your sail date has not passed.  Here is your design if you still want it.


----------



## reneritch

A new one I did for our Christmas Cruise;


----------



## mavdav

Thanks tinapomp for posting the Mickey Ears over the door numbers.  I was looking specifically for that, and was afraid I was going to have to read through 2000 posts!  perfect!

this will be our 2nd DCL trip and I'm excited to make door signs this time around!


----------



## dbxazd




----------



## Queen2

nice


----------



## nenner1

mavdav said:


> Thanks tinapomp for posting the Mickey Ears over the door numbers.



Can anyone tell me what size the ears should be resized to?  I printed them straight from the thread and, as you can see in my pics, they seem a little too small.  Thanks....

Here are the pics of our doors from the double dip western 9/27.  The first door is the room we were supposed to be in (we got moved), so I put that magnet on there to direct everyone to our new room(s).

(these are only the magnets I made.  We also got several magnets from our "Secret Mickey" and as FE gifts...)


----------



## disneyfaninaz

If I recall correctly, the ears need to be about 4 1/2 inches across at the widest point.  Another thing is to make a 7 1/2" circle and then try different sizes of ears to see how they look.

BTW,  where did you get the 08 DCL magnet, it is really cool.  I'd love to get one for 09.


----------



## nenner1

disneyfaninaz said:


> If I recall correctly, the ears need to be about 4 1/2 inches across at the widest point.  Another thing is to make a 7 1/2" circle and then try different sizes of ears to see how they look.


That helps, thanks!!!! 



> BTW,  where did you get the 08 DCL magnet, it is really cool.  I'd love to get one for 09.


That is Kellybell's design.  I think she might have had an '09 but I just browsed her photobucket and couldn't find it.  Here is a link to her thread:
Kellybell's DIsigns


----------



## disneyfaninaz

Thanks. I just requested one from her!


----------



## KathyFP

If you had time, I would love the Pirate Mickey head. 
Disney Magic
December 20 - 27, 2008


----------



## reneritch

KathyFP said:


> If you had time, I would love the Pirate Mickey head.
> Disney Magic
> December 20 - 27, 2008



Would you like a name or just the above info?


----------



## KathyFP

The Moore Family.

Thanks for Checking


----------



## reneritch

KathyFP said:


> The Moore Family.
> 
> Thanks for Checking



Let me know if you want me to change anything.


----------



## KathyFP

It is perfect!!

Thanks so much!  My husband was so impressed.


----------



## reneritch

KathyFP said:


> It is perfect!!
> 
> Thanks so much!  My husband was so impressed.



Your very welcome.  Have a wonderful cruise.


----------



## disneypolybride2008

dbxazd said:


>



How do you make such awesome signs? I would LOVE to have one for our stateroom, these have blown me away! (to CC i hope)


----------



## Queen2

I would like a blank of the pirarets, please. 
TIA


----------



## reneritch




----------



## Queen2

thank-you very much


----------



## dbxazd

disneypolybride2008 said:


> How do you make such awesome signs? I would LOVE to have one for our stateroom, these have blown me away! (to CC i hope)



Find a picture you like - save it to your computer - and then use your "Paint" program to add text to it.  (at least this is how I did it)


----------



## disneypolybride2008

I tried that in paint but when i was done typing my text, it left a white text box.


----------



## disneyfaninaz

You can do it in Word or similar program.  Just add text boxes.  They won't leave the white box.


----------



## dbxazd

disneypolybride2008 said:


> I tried that in paint but when i was done typing my text, it left a white text box.



There are 2 different options for text boxes in Paint.  Choose the bottom one - this will not put a white box with the text - the background will be the picture you chose to type over.  

Robin


----------



## Sinderelli

reneritch said:


> Sorry for overlooking your request. Thank goodness your sail date has not passed.  Here is your design if you still want it.



Could I possibly ask you for this design also? It's for The Prados

Sail date Nov 22 - 28, 2008


----------



## disneediva

Sinderelli. I am from Kenner too and we are getting on the boat the day you leave it


----------



## reneritch

Sinderelli said:


> Could I possibly ask you for this design also? It's for The Prados
> 
> Sail date Nov 22 - 28, 2008



Sure, Let me know if you want something changed.


----------



## Fivepin

Just got back from our cruise 10/11-10/18.  Never made it to St. Thomas because of Omar.  We got rerouted to Nassau.  We still enjoyed.  I forgot to take pictures of my door everyday.  I had so many magnets, I changed them out to make sure I used them.  Thank you to all the DISigners who helped me with all my magnets.  Here are a couple of shots.  Sorry if you can't see them well.  I was in a hurry and never did close ups.


----------



## reneritch

Fivepin said:


> Just got back from our cruise 10/11-10/18.  Never made it to St. Thomas because of Omar.  We got rerouted to Nassau.  We still enjoyed.  I forgot to take pictures of my door everyday.  I had so many magnets, I changed them out to make sure I used them.  Thank you to all the DISigners who helped me with all my magnets.  Here are a couple of shots.  Sorry if you can't see them well.  I was in a hurry and never did close ups.
> 
> 
> Looks great.


----------



## DizzylandDeb

Love the door decorations    I really like the Mickey ears with the cruise logo.  How did you make those?


----------



## Fivepin

DizzylandDeb said:


> Love the door decorations    I really like the Mickey ears with the cruise logo.  How did you make those?



It's actually a design from another Diser.  Here's the image if you want it.


----------



## DizzylandDeb

Perfect!  Thank you


----------



## KathyFP

Does anyone have a blank of the cruise schedule so that I can modify for our upcoming cruise?


----------



## disneyfaninaz

Is this what you're looking for?

http://s285.photobucket.com/albums/ll48/love_dcl/Calendar Items/?start=0


----------



## Queen2

that is neat. How do you make it larger & add the lines. Please


----------



## KathyFP

Thank You so much!  That is exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## msgoofy

Reneritch - could you please make me one as shown in post 3615.

Please change it to say:

Having a WONDERful Christmas on our 1st Disney Cruise
December 6-10, 2009
Paula and Jerry

Thanks so much!


----------



## cheeringmom

Hi all, looking for minnie mouse cheerleader. Tried to do a search on this thread and it wouldn't let me?? anyway, would love to have the graphic with my name.."Cheeringmom" on it. Can someone help? I only have MS Works on my computer-it died two weeks ago, and I won't have any type of good software before we leave on our first cruise in three weeks. and if she could be wearing orange and blue-is there any other color?? hehe-that would be awesome.Thanks!!


----------



## Fivepin

cheeringmom said:


> Hi all, looking for minnie mouse cheerleader. Tried to do a search on this thread and it wouldn't let me?? anyway, would love to have the graphic with my name.."Cheeringmom" on it. Can someone help? I only have MS Works on my computer-it died two weeks ago, and I won't have any type of good software before we leave on our first cruise in three weeks. and if she could be wearing orange and blue-is there any other color?? hehe-that would be awesome.Thanks!!



I can't help you with the cheerleader, but I did use this sign for my door when we sailed 10/11.  Maybe you can use it as an extra one as well. My DH and I graduated from UF.  Énjoy your cruise.  This last one was #8 for me.





Veronica does have a cheerleader minnie design in her photobucket acct.  Maybe you can request something from her.
http://s352.photobucket.com/albums/r354/Taekwondomom_bucket/Designs/Mickey Heads/?start=all
Here's the link to her thread:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1858558&page=125


----------



## cheeringmom

Fivepin said:


> I can't help you with the cheerleader, but I did use this sign for my door when we sailed 10/11.  Maybe you can use it as an extra one as well. My DH and I graduated from UF.  Énjoy your cruise.  This last one was #8 for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Veronica does have a cheerleader minnie design in her photobucket acct.  Maybe you can request something from her.
> http://s352.photobucket.com/albums/r354/Taekwondomom_bucket/Designs/Mickey Heads/?start=all
> Here's the link to her thread:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1858558&page=125


OMG noooo way!! *I love it*!!!! My door will be all Gator-pretty much!! Thank you so much Fivepin!! This is number one for us!!


----------



## disneyfaninaz

There's some Minnie cheearleading art work at this site:

http://s205.photobucket.com/albums/bb317/rumblytumbly_bucket/Blanks/


----------



## Zandy595

cheeringmom said:


> Hi all, looking for minnie mouse cheerleader. Tried to do a search on this thread and it wouldn't let me?? anyway, would love to have the graphic with my name.."Cheeringmom" on it. Can someone help? I only have MS Works on my computer-it died two weeks ago, and I won't have any type of good software before we leave on our first cruise in three weeks. and if she could be wearing orange and blue-is there any other color?? hehe-that would be awesome.Thanks!!


Maybe someone else can change the colors of Minnie's clothes.  I can't do it with the program I have.


----------



## reneritch

msgoofy said:


> Reneritch - could you please make me one as shown in post 3615.
> 
> Please change it to say:
> 
> Having a WONDERful Christmas on our 1st Disney Cruise
> December 6-10, 2009
> Paula and Jerry
> 
> Thanks so much!



Also here is one that I am still working on. I sorta like the second one better. Let me know if I need to change anything.


----------



## reneritch

Zandy595 said:


> Maybe someone else can change the colors of Minnie's clothes.  I can't do it with the program I have.



How about this?  I can change anything, if you wish.


----------



## cheeringmom

disneyfaninaz said:


> There's some Minnie cheearleading art work at this site:
> 
> http://s205.photobucket.com/albums/bb317/rumblytumbly_bucket/Blanks/



Thank you so much. She has some great stuff



Zandy595 said:


> Maybe someone else can change the colors of Minnie's clothes.  I can't do it with the program I have.


 Thanks Zandy! I can even print it out for my daughter to color. She is having a ball making signs for the door. We are doing some of our signs  "scrapbook" style. Thanks for posting


----------



## cheeringmom

reneritch said:


> How about this?  I can change anything, if you wish.


PERFECT! Thank you! Now we will have two minnies on our door! Love the colors!! I think I may even send this to my daughter for her room at UF!!! 

THANKS AGAIN FOR EVERYONE'S HELP!!!


----------



## msgoofy

Thank you so much.

I love them both!!!!


----------



## reneritch

removed


----------



## Queen2

great job


----------



## cheeringmom

Fivepin said:


> I can't help you with the cheerleader, but I did use this sign for my door when we sailed 10/11.  Maybe you can use it as an extra one as well. My DH and I graduated from UF.  Énjoy your cruise.  This last one was #8 for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Veronica does have a cheerleader minnie design in her photobucket acct.  Maybe you can request something from her.
> http://s352.photobucket.com/albums/r354/Taekwondomom_bucket/Designs/Mickey Heads/?start=all
> Here's the link to her thread:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1858558&page=125


My daughter loved it!!! Thanks again!


----------



## 1char

Also here is one that I am still working on.  I sorta like the second one better. Let me know if I need to change anything.   






[/QUOTE]

Love the 2nd one.  Could I please request 2 for our cruise?  

December  13-20, 2008

Jim and Charlie

Chad, Kathie, Katelynn and Hailey

Thank you so much.  Charliebeth


----------



## 1char

reneritch said:


> Sure, Let me know if you want something changed.



This design would be wonderful for Pirate night for our cruise.  Could I please request 2 of them for my family?  

December 13-20, 2008
The Burch's
Jim and Charlie

December 13-20, 2008
The Schlenker's
Chad, Kathie, Katelynn and Hailey

Thank you.     Charliebeth


----------



## Queen2

1char said:


> Also here is one that I am still working on.  I sorta like the second one better. Let me know if I need to change anything.




does anyone have the Christmas grahic used in this sign, I would love to have it. Please

TIA


----------



## reneritch

1char said:


> Also here is one that I am still working on.  I sorta like the second one better. Let me know if I need to change anything.



Love the 2nd one.  Could I please request 2 for our cruise?  

December  13-20, 2008

Jim and Charlie

Chad, Kathie, Katelynn and Hailey

Thank you so much.  Charliebeth[/QUOTE]

Do you want the first line on your graphic, but for the Magic?

Thanks.


----------



## reneritch

1char said:


> This design would be wonderful for Pirate night for our cruise.  Could I please request 2 of them for my family?
> 
> December 13-20, 2008
> The Burch's
> Jim and Charlie
> 
> December 13-20, 2008
> The Schlenker's
> Chad, Kathie, Katelynn and Hailey
> 
> Thank you.     Charliebeth



See if these are ok?


----------



## Fivepin

Anybody have a clip art of Pirate Tigger?  My son's soccer team name is tiger pirates and I thought it would be cute to add Tigger as a pirate on their banner.  Thanks


----------



## 1char

reneritch said:


> Love the 2nd one.  Could I please request 2 for our cruise?
> 
> December  13-20, 2008
> 
> Jim and Charlie
> 
> Chad, Kathie, Katelynn and Hailey
> 
> Thank you so much.  Charliebeth



Do you want the first line on your graphic, but for the Magic?

Thanks.[/QUOTE]

Sorry, I didn't know there was a different one for the Magic.  Thank you for asking.  Yes, the MAGIC would be great.  Thank you.  Charliebeth


----------



## 1char

reneritch said:


> See if these are ok?



WOW!!  These are great.  Just what I was looking for the Pirate Night.  Thank you so much.  Charliebeth


----------



## Sinderelli

reneritch said:


> See if these are ok?



Could I possible request this one also? The dates are Nov 22 - 29 and we are The Prados- Mike, Kim, Michael & Lindsay. Thanks so much!


----------



## seadooken

1char said:


> Also here is one that I am still working on.  I sorta like the second one better. Let me know if I need to change anything.



Love the 2nd one.  Could I please request 2 for our cruise?  

December  13-20, 2008

Jim and Charlie

Chad, Kathie, Katelynn and Hailey

Thank you so much.  Charliebeth[/QUOTE]

Could you post the blank graphic of just the cruise ship.  I am on the thanksgiving cruise and would like to do something similar to what you have, just a Thanksgiving scene.


----------



## thayes21

reneritch said:


> See if these are ok?



If not too much trouble (and you have the time), could we get one as well?  

We will be cruising November 1-8, 2008 and are the Hayes' (Tom, Christine and Mollie).

Thank you so much!!!

Tom


----------



## Queen2

Just an image sent to me. Please feel free to use


----------



## anewmac

I know its sky diving, but closest thing I could do for Pairasailing LOL

My oldst ds age 10 and I did it on our 1st day at CC, (we were on the double dip) We had a BLAST too! Highly recomend it. They guys that mann'ed our boat were awesome!


----------



## 1char

Bump


----------



## jship210

This is our veranda sign for the EB PC (also small door magnet)


----------



## reneritch

Sinderelli said:


> Could I possible request this one also? The dates are Nov 22 - 29 and we are The Prados- Mike, Kim, Michael & Lindsay. Thanks so much!



Let me know if I need to change anything.


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

jship210 said:


> This is our veranda sign for the EB PC (also small door magnet)


So, you not only stole my design and put it on magnets, you also enlarged it and hung it from your verandah??? 

Even though I've never posted the blank name tag, I usually try to look the other way when people somehow make their own name tags, but WOW, that huge thing is kinda hard to ignore.

If anyone wants name tags, all they have to do is click the link in my signature.

jship210-Sorry to make you the brunt of this, I don't really mean to.  Hope you had a great cruise.


----------



## jship210

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> So, you not only stole my design and put it on magnets, you also enlarged it and hung it from your verandah???
> 
> Even though I've never posted the blank name tag, I usually try to look the other way when people somehow make their own name tags, but WOW, that huge thing is kinda hard to ignore.
> 
> If anyone wants name tags, all they have to do is click the link in my signature.
> 
> jship210-Sorry to make you the brunt of this, I don't really mean to.  Hope you had a great cruise.



Did not steal........ check you pm's you actually sent me one.
Tom I do give you the credit all the time.......


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

jship210 said:


> Did not steal........ check you pm's you actually sent me one.




I musta been drunk at the time.  Or maybe it was a long time ago, before I became jaded.  

I'll have to take your word for it about the pm though.  With only 120 spots in my message box, I have to delete them pretty quickly.


By the way, that banner is pretty cool.  Where did you have it done??


Oh, and sorry for the accusation.  Like I said, I seldom give out blanks, so when I see people using them I kinda have to bite my tongue.  I guess I shoulda bit it a little harder this time.


----------



## jship210

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> I musta been drunk at the time.  Or maybe it was a long time ago, before I became jaded.
> 
> I'll have to take your word for it about the pm though.  With only 120 spots in my message box, I have to delete them pretty quickly.
> 
> 
> By the way, that banner is pretty cool.  Where did you have it done??
> 
> 
> Oh, and sorry for the accusation.  Like I said, I seldom give out blanks, so when I see people using them I kinda have to bite my tongue.  I guess I shoulda bit it a little harder this time.



Thanks, a friend works in a map blueprint company and ran it through their printer.
You do great work, many asked where we got it and always tell em' TOM toexcitedtosleep  (I get a kick out of that everytime we see it on TV).
No worries!

Jack


----------



## reneritch

1char said:


> Bump



Here is an Ariel and Melody image.


----------



## reneritch

seadooken said:


> Could you post the blank graphic of just the cruise ship.  I am on the thanksgiving cruise and would like to do something similar to what you have, just a Thanksgiving scene.



See if this one is ok.


----------



## DisDancerina

Cool guys! I wish I was cruisin!


----------



## reneritch

1char said:


> Also here is one that I am still working on.  I sorta like the second one better. Let me know if I need to change anything.



Love the 2nd one.  Could I please request 2 for our cruise?  

December  13-20, 2008

Jim and Charlie

Chad, Kathie, Katelynn and Hailey

Thank you so much.  Charliebeth[/QUOTE]

Sure,


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

I ordered some magnetic paper and Magic Artist Deluxe from Amazon.   Since I'm craft-impaired I will enlist my neice, a graphic designer, to help me. 

I probably won't have time for our TG cruise but I'll sure be ready for our Halloween cruise for 2009!


----------



## Queen2

would someone like to share Christmas Micky's gang from preous post. I just want the image 

TIA


----------



## Queen2

sorry


----------



## reneritch

Another new one.  I will be glad to personalize for anyone.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

reneritch said:


> Here you go.




reneritch,
could I have one of these too?   this is just beautiful!! 

Disney Magic
November 22-29, 2008
The Boyle Family


Thank you sooooo very much!!


----------



## Sinderelli

reneritch said:


> Let me know if I need to change anything.



Looks great, but the month is November not December  Thanks!


----------



## reneritch

Sinderelli said:


> Looks great, but the month is November not December  Thanks!



Sorry about that.  How is this one?


----------



## reneritch

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> reneritch,
> could I have one of these too?   this is just beautiful!!
> 
> Disney Magic
> November 22-29, 2008
> The Boyle Family
> 
> 
> Thank you sooooo very much!!



Sure, check and make sure everything is correct, if not please let me know.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

reneritch said:


> Sure, check and make sure everything is correct, if not please let me know.



I love it!  It's actually getting me a little teary-eyed.  (only another Diser would understand.  dh would laugh at me.)

Thank you so much!  It's really so sweet of you to do this for all of us.  I appreciate your time and effort!


----------



## Hanover

reneritch said:


> Another new one.  I will be glad to personalize for anyone.



I would love it if you could do one for The Romanoffs on the bottom where the names are located  (no date so we can use it each year).

Thanks!


----------



## Queen2

reneritch said:


> .  Could I please request 1 for our cruise?
> Our Magical Christmas Cruise at Cast away Cay
> December  15-22, 2007
> 
> Sharon, Beth, & Samamtha
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much.


----------



## memobrien

these are all great!  i DON'T know where my head is...  but just realized that our cruise is a month away and I'm sooo not prepared.

This is our first cruise.  So i'm hoping that you guys can point me in the right direction with where to get the magnetic paper.  I;ve only got Works on my new machine, can you do the magnetics with that?

Also I'm hoping someone(or multiple people) can point me in the direction of some graphics.  I was thinking maybe 1st cruise, princesses or tink.  Really any other suggestions...  It will just be my daughter (5) and I on the cruise.  I really want this to be a special cruise for her.  We've been on a rough road lately and i'm hoping this helps us both feel better.  We are going on December 7th and it's partial a birthday celebration for her.

THANK YOU!!!  Thank you!!!  Thank you!!!

Maura


----------



## meletbry

hello reneritch

I love all your disigns, especially your Christmas ones (all 3).
Could I have 3  for us and our friends for our upcoming cruise?(one style for each family. If It's alot of trouble, I love the 2nd one best ). Our Magical cruise is from december 6th to 13th 2008



1. Kelly, William, Mom and Dad (first cruise)
2. Bryan, Melissa, Mom and Dad
3. Thomas, Megan, Mom and Dad(first cruise)

Thank you in advance for your disign and your time


----------



## reneritch

Queen2 said:


> . Could I please request 1 for our cruise?
> Our Magical Christmas Cruise at Cast away Cay
> December 15-22, 2007
> 
> Sharon, Beth, & Samamtha
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much.



Could I get you to verify your sail dates?   Thanks.


----------



## reneritch

Hanover said:


> I would love it if you could do one for The Romanoffs on the bottom where the names are located  (no date so we can use it each year).
> 
> Thanks!



Sure,


----------



## Hanover

reneritch said:


> Sure,



Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## reneritch

meletbry said:


> hello reneritch
> 
> I love all your disigns, especially your Christmas ones (all 3).
> Could I have 3  for us and our friends for our upcoming cruise?(one style for each family. If It's alot of trouble, I love the 2nd one best ). Our Magical cruise is from december 6th to 13th 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Kelly, William, Mom and Dad (first cruise)
> 2. Bryan, Melissa, Mom and Dad
> 3. Thomas, Megan, Mom and Dad(first cruise)
> 
> Thank you in advance for your disign and your time



Sure, no problem.  Here is an extra one, also.


----------



## Hanover

reneritch said:


> Sure, no problem.  Here is an extra one, also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [



Would you mind doing ones for us like the ones above 
for The Romanoff's. One of them for the Wonder and one for the Magic with no dates so we can reuse them each year. 

Thank you so VERY much.


----------



## Queen2

reneritch said:


> Could I get you to verify your sail dates?   Thanks.



that is right, I went this past Christmas. December 15-22, 2007

thanks for asking.


----------



## reneritch

Queen2 said:


> that is right, I went this past Christmas. December 15-22, 2007
> 
> thanks for asking.



I think I'm with you now.


----------



## Queen2

reneritch said:


> I think I'm with you now.



It is great,thank-you. I really aapreciate it.


----------



## reneritch

Hanover said:


> Would you mind doing ones for us like the ones above
> for The Romanoff's. One of them for the Wonder and one for the Magic with no dates so we can reuse them each year.
> 
> Thank you so VERY much.



Let me know if I need to change anything.


----------



## Hanover

reneritch said:


> Let me know if I need to change anything.




Thank you SO much for the time and effort you put into these. They look great and I really appreciate your kindness!


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

reneritch said:


> Sure, check and make sure everything is correct, if not please let me know.



I wanted to surprise my neighbor with one of these who will be sailing with us in 10/09.  When I change the text in Paint, it leaves a white text box.  How do I get rid of that so that the original graphics show thru behind the text? 

I don't want to keep asking you to do minor changes if I can do some myself.
Also could you post a "blank" scene of the ship in CC with Flying Dutchman, w/o Christmas characters or text at all. It's the one that doesn't have the sailboat too.
I'd like to try to make some of my own and I've found lots of  Disney clip art and Disney font but I can't find any clip art specific to DCL or CC.  
We'll be sailing on Halloween so I wanted to put something Hall. themed instead of Christmas.  
I would really appreciate if you could point me in the right direction there.  

eta:  actually either CC scene would be fine.  Both are so beautiful!


----------



## reneritch

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> I wanted to surprise my neighbor with one of these who will be sailing with us in 10/09.  When I change the text in Paint, it leaves a white text box.  How do I get rid of that so that the original graphics show thru behind the text?
> 
> I don't want to keep asking you to do minor changes if I can do some myself.
> Also could you post a "blank" scene of the ship in CC with Flying Dutchman, w/o Christmas characters or text at all. It's the one that doesn't have the sailboat too.
> I'd like to try to make some of my own and I've found lots of  Disney clip art and Disney font but I can't find any clip art specific to DCL or CC.
> We'll be sailing on Halloween so I wanted to put something Hall. themed instead of Christmas.
> I would really appreciate if you could point me in the right direction there.
> 
> eta:  actually either CC scene would be fine.  Both are so beautiful!



I'm not sure about Paint, I use Photoshop.  Here are the blanks for both.  Hopefully you shouldn't see a white text box.

I haven't been able to find a lot of Halloween DCL themed clipart either, but I will keep my eye open. The Christmas characters in these images, I had to remove the background from all four.  It took about 6 hours to removed the background on the group in the image with the sailboat.


----------



## Queen2

reneritch said:


> Could I get you to verify your sail dates?   Thanks.



Please change Samamtha to Samantha. I spelled it wrong. thank-you


----------



## reneritch

Queen2 said:


> Please change Samamtha to Samantha. I spelled it wrong. thank-you



I have changed the spelling.  Thanks.


----------



## meletbry

reneritch said:


> Sure, no problem.  Here is an extra one, also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG
> I was speechless when I saw the disigns (It's very rare of me..... )
> You're soooo generous  . I didn't expect to see all three disigns for each family    and a BONUS  and sooo soon
> 
> 
> THANK YOU VERY MUCH.
> 
> PS: I'll try to post picture of our doors when we're back.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

reneritch said:


> I'm not sure about Paint, I use Photoshop.  Here are the blanks for both.  Hopefully you shouldn't see a white text box.
> 
> I haven't been able to find a lot of Halloween DCL themed clipart either, but I will keep my eye open. The Christmas characters in these images, I had to remove the background from all four.  It took about 6 hours to removed the background on the group in the image with the sailboat.




Thank you so much for these!    I will play around with them and show you what I come up with.  Only 2 more weekends home before our cruise so time is getting tight but I won't forget you. 
You have been such a tremendous help. 

I was able to figure out how to not have the white text box show up.  Once I click on the font button, 2 more buttons appear.  One keeps the white box, the other eliminates it.  The white box is the default setting so until I starting clicking around, I couldn't get rid of it.

Thanks again for all of your help! 
Patti


----------



## Queen2

reneritch said:


> I have changed the spelling.  Thanks.



Sorry, I can't find it


----------



## reneritch

Queen2 said:


> Sorry, I can't find it



I corrected the spelling and just re-posted the image back in post 3707.  Sorry about that.


----------



## reneritch

meletbry said:


> reneritch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, no problem.  Here is an extra one, also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG
> I was speechless when I saw the disigns (It's very rare of me..... )
> You're soooo generous  . I didn't expect to see all three disigns for each family    and a BONUS  and sooo soon
> 
> 
> THANK YOU VERY MUCH.
> 
> PS: I'll try to post picture of our doors when we're back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your very welcome.  I would love to see pictures.  Have a magical cruise.
Click to expand...


----------



## reneritch

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> Thank you so much for these!    I will play around with them and show you what I come up with.  Only 2 more weekends home before our cruise so time is getting tight but I won't forget you.
> You have been such a tremendous help.
> 
> I was able to figure out how to not have the white text box show up.  Once I click on the font button, 2 more buttons appear.  One keeps the white box, the other eliminates it.  The white box is the default setting so until I starting clicking around, I couldn't get rid of it.
> 
> Thanks again for all of your help!
> Patti



Glad to help.  Keep me posted, even if it is after your cruise.


----------



## kritter

These are all BEAUTIFUL,, your all sooo creative!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

OK, here's what I have so far....I hope it works! 


surprising our neighbors with this







for my parents


----------



## Sinderelli

reneritch said:


> Sorry about that.  How is this one?



Thank you so much for your time! Your designs are amazing!


----------



## reneritch

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> OK, here's what I have so far....I hope it works!
> 
> 
> surprising our neighbors with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for my parents



Those are great.  You did a wonderful job.


----------



## reneritch

kritter said:


> These are all BEAUTIFUL,, your all sooo creative!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thank you very much.  It's very addictive


----------



## Queen2

reneritch said:


> I corrected the spelling and just re-posted the image back in post 3707.  Sorry about that.



I'm really sorry to be a pist, it looks like an M to me. It must be my glasses


----------



## reneritch

Queen2 said:


> I'm really sorry to be a pist, it looks like an M to me. It must be my glasses



See if this one is better.  I moved the text out of the palm tree.


----------



## Queen2

reneritch said:


> See if this one is better.  I moved the text out of the palm tree.



Maybe the tree was the problem. thank-you so much. you a totally a Gem


----------



## PattieP

The best way to do it would be printing sign on picture paper, laminating it and then attaching magnetic strips, correct? Is there a better way? I thought the magnetic paper sold at Staples was rather expensive. Do I need to laminate the sign?

I'll try to figure out how to post our signs that I made. I admit that I borrowed some backgrounds from others. The pictures are good. Thank you so much.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

I got magnet paper on ebay for $4.99 for 15 sheets plus shipping+\=$7.99


----------



## PattieP

ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> I got magnet paper on ebay for $4.99 for 15 sheets plus shipping+\=$7.99



Thanks. I'll look there.


----------



## iu97alum

Anyone have ideas for a Make A Wish Sign?  DD is getting her wish in January and I want to make her a special sign.  Suggestions?


----------



## Queen2

here is a thought


----------



## reneritch

Just finished our names in a Christmas background.  Here's mine:


----------



## jship210

reneritch said:


> Just finished our names in a Christmas background.  Here's mine:


----------



## Queen2

neat


----------



## Lisa-RN

Hi, my name is Lisa and I am going on my first DCL cruise in May.  I have been looking at all the cute decorations on the pictures of peoples doors and I see that you make door signs.  Could I please order 3?  2 for my family and the 3rd for a friend who we are crusing with.

Thanks so much!

Lisa


----------



## Queen2

welcome to the boards.


----------



## liliagm

reneritch said:


> Another new one.  I will be glad to personalize for anyone.




Hi Reneritch! love your designs! could you do this one with December 21-24 2008 and Daniel, Lilia and Ana Lucia?
Thanks


----------



## reneritch

liliagm said:


> Hi Reneritch! love your designs! could you do this one with December 21-24 2008 and Daniel, Lilia and Ana Lucia?
> Thanks



Sure, let me know if I need to change anything.


----------



## Queen2

reneritch said:


> Sure, let me know if I need to change anything.



Rene' would you please make me a blank page of the ship. I think I can remember  how to add what I want. 
thank-you 
Sharon


----------



## reneritch

Queen2 said:


> Rene' would you please make me a blank page of the ship. I think I can remember  how to add what I want.
> thank-you
> Sharon



Sure, you want Mickey, Minnie, Tink and the wording left off?  Thanks.


----------



## Queen2

reneritch said:


> Sure, you want Mickey, Minnie, Tink and the wording left off?  Thanks.



Just the ship. 
thanks


----------



## reigle4

reneritch said:


> Just finished our names in a Christmas background.  Here's mine:




Would it be possible for you to do the following names for me in the same design and background.

Ysabel, Teri, Jade, Janiece, Melinda, Taylor, Tara, Lacey, Lori, Nancy.

Thank you.  I would greatly appreciate it


----------



## tracyz

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> OK, here's what I have so far....I hope it works!
> 
> for my parents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi!  I'm trying to figure out who this design belongs to originally.  I'd really like to ask for one with the names Sharon and Al with the year 2009 for my parents!  Thanks so much!


----------



## reneritch

reigle4 said:


> Would it be possible for you to do the following names for me in the same design and background.
> 
> Ysabel, Teri, Jade, Janiece, Melinda, Taylor, Tara, Lacey, Lori, Nancy.
> 
> Thank you.  I would greatly appreciate it



Sure,  Let me know if I misspelled anyone's name.


----------



## disneediva

reigle4 said:


> Would it be possible for you to do the following names for me in the same design and background.
> 
> Ysabel, Teri, Jade, Janiece, Melinda, Taylor, Tara, Lacey, Lori, Nancy.
> 
> Thank you.  I would greatly appreciate it



could I get this with wendy and one with rachel


----------



## disneediva

Queen2 said:


> Rene' would you please make me a blank page of the ship. I think I can remember  how to add what I want.
> thank-you
> Sharon



could i get this with rachel and steven
nov29-dec 6
tia


----------



## reigle4

reneritch said:


> Sure,  Let me know if I misspelled anyone's name.



  THese are truly wonderful.  We will have the nicest doors on the ship


----------



## reneritch

disneediva said:


> could i get this with rachel and steven
> nov29-dec 6
> tia



Sure,


----------



## reneritch

disneediva said:


> could I get this with wendy and one with rachel



Let me know if I need to change anything.  Thanks.


----------



## reneritch

reigle4 said:


> THese are truly wonderful.  We will have the nicest doors on the ship



Thanks, Glad you like them.


----------



## cheeringmom

I did some scrapbooking pages for the door and they seemed to hold out fine. Will actually use them in my scrapbook too.





[/IMG]


----------



## disneediva

reneritch said:


> Let me know if I need to change anything.  Thanks.



thank you so very much...they are great


----------



## reneritch

cheeringmom said:


> I did some scrapbooking pages for the door and they seemed to hold out fine. Will actually use them in my scrapbook too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Wow, those turned out really great.  Good job!!


----------



## WDWLVR

This thread has reached its limit and needs to be closed.  The fun and planning can continue in this thread.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=28756391#post28756391


----------

